# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Ninja's Twilight Zone

## ninja9578

Welcome to Ninja's Dream Journal. Comments and interpretations are welcome, but keep it clean. Regular dreams are navy blue, lucid ones are green, nightmares are dark red, interpretations are royal blue, and dream fragments are purple.

2008 Section


Before getting into the dream on had on this date I guess I'll recount my very first lucid dream. It was about a year ago and I think I had just heard about lucid dreaming from another student who did a presentation on it in my Psychology class so I read up on it and was interested in it. 

I woke up in my bed. I knew that I was dreaming because I recognized a recurring blowjob dream that I had been having. It was night, but the sun was out outside so I just looked around my dorm room for a moment before trying to fly. I tried to hop with my knees, but fell right back down. Then I tried to imagine myself floating a few feet above the bed. I imagined it fine, but my body stayed stuck to the bed. That was my boring first lucid.


*Shipwreck and Hanging Gardens*
Last night I had the most incredible lucid dream that I have ever had. Incredible because it lasted so long.

I remember being in a house, I'm not sure whose house it was, but in the dream I knew that I had been there before because I knew my way around perfectly. Some of my friends were hanging around and watching television. I was walking into the kitchen which was adjacent to a baby's room. In the crib was my cell phone and it had a really weird text message on it. I don't remember the message, but I thought to myself that would be weird if the message was there when I wake up.

Boom, I was lucid. I stood there and looked around for a moment, just realizing that this was my first lucid dream in months so I wanted to make sure that I made the best of it. There was no roof above me so I jumped towards the sky to attempt to fly, but fell right back down. I tried a few more times before giving up. :yumdumdoodledum: 

I tried to change my surroundings so that I was already in the air, but I fell until I was above a foot off of the ground. Finally I thought this was the first stage to flying, but quickly realized that I was underwater. There was what looked like ship wreckage all around me. The weird part was that I was in an underwater room, it was definitely enclosed off in the distance, but it was lit up very nicely so I swam around, not worrying about drowning. There was twisted metal and spines sticking out of the wreckage. This scared me, I didn't want to get hurt so I closed my eyes and came back to the room that I had started in with my friends.

The Shipwreck room:


"I'm dreaming" I told them, "Let's go do something cool." They all agreed and we started to walk what to what appeared to be a Kmart (The right wall had since disappeared.) I noticed my phone again, so I looked at the time. I don't remember what time it said it was, but it was consistent every time I looked at it.

We got to the Kmart and it was only a wall with a Kmart sign on it. I don't know why the sign was there, I hate Kmart. So I jumped and found myself on top of the wall. Below us was some strange stone construction that looked like an Esher work. Directly below us there was a puddle. It was more like a pool but it only looked a few inches deep. 

"Let's dive in," I suggested, but my friends seemed weary. 
"How deep is it?" Mulligan asked.
"As deep as we need it to be, I'm dreaming," I told them. So I dove first. I was a little scared, I preyed that I was still dreaming, but like I had thought, the bottom of the pool fell away until I slowed down. I touched the bottom and swam back up. It was maybe twelve feet deep now. I got to the surface and looked around. The structure had become even more complex. 

The "Hanging Gardens" Complex: (The top layer was the first shallow pool and the dark one was the hot-tub)


There were layers below me, which also had water in them. I went down the layers to where I knew that there was a hot-tub. My friends stayed behind, because I wanted to have sex. I don't know why, but the character "Laurie" from "That 70's Show" came to mind. I slipped into the hot-tub and she floated above me. She kissed me after a quick talk and then slipped into the hot-tub with me. We started to have sex, but then I found myself in the original room again.

I tried to bring myself back to the hot-tub, but I couldn't so I poked myself in the eyes to make sure that I was still dreaming. My eyes were open, but I could clearly feel that they were closed. I still wasn't entirely convinced so I asked one of my friends if they were open or closed. I don't remember what they said. I looked around and went back to the crib where my phone had another really strange message.

I changed my surrounding and tried to have sex again, this time with a girl that I had met at the party the night before. She was a really cute hippie brunette (Christie) and we started with some foreplay, but I can't remember anything after that. I think I woke up then with a pretty bad hangover.

----------


## ninja9578

*Boring Movie, Rough Seas*
I didn't go lucid last night, but I remember having a strange one.  I went to a movie with my family, but found it so boring that I ended up reading a book.  I then went to the restroom during it and did some kind of work, I'm not sure if it was programming, but it was something like that.  

As I wondered back to the movie I found myself on a beach and in pretty rough seas.  I think the sound of the noreaster entered in to create the roar of the waves.  I ended up running into a cute brunette in a red bikini, but nothing happened.  I don't remember the rest of the dream.

----------


## ninja9578

*Boohoo Beth and Woof Woof Shioban*
All I remember from last night are bits and pieces of my dream.  I remember being at a party, not a college party, but more of a kids birthday party type situation and Beth was crying and I was trying to console her, but she wouldn't tell me what was wrong.

After that Sioban and I were playing with my dog Jordan and she was being goofy and kept acting like a dog.

----------


## ninja9578

*Credit Card Unlock*
I remember having to show someone how to get through a lock with a credit card and having to do it myself at least once, but I don't remember why.

----------


## ninja9578

*Escher and Water Explosions*
I didn't go lucid again, but at least i remember it fairly well.  Because I had been up so long doing some architecture on Sketchup this seeped into my dreams and I distinctly remember building an Escher-type building similar to the one that I had done for class.

I think I woke up and the next part was another dream but I found myself in the building and some of my teachers in and friends were in it.  I first found Dr Lee and touched her forehead only to see her explode in a spray of water.  After the water was gone she reappeared.  Next Heather found me and dragged me into a room where I found Shannon in bed.  She was very sick so instead of blowing her up I decided to be nice and sat on the bed with her and tried to get her to take some medicine.  I think this is when I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Breast Implants?*
All I remember is that some flat girl wanted me to perform cosmetic surgery to give her bigger breast and we ended up making or out having sex.

----------


## ninja9578

Man, my reality checks must have been working overtime last night, I had two lucid dreams in a row and one of them included the lucid challenge.  

*Spotlight Vision*

The first lucid was a false awakening.  I don't remember what the dream sign was but I was very aware that I was dreaming from the start.  I hopped out of bed and grabbed my video camera to try and record my dream.  That didn't work, I didn't realize that then, I also don't own a video camera.  

So I looked around and I noticed that it was dark so I conjured up my first real superpower.  I had a type of spotlight vision that allowed me to light up a small area in front of me.  The spotlight followed my eyesight.  I tried to walk through my door, I don't remember if I succeeded or not, but soon enough I found myself downstairs to my apartment.

Spotlight vision:


I looked around with my spotlight vision, the camera was gone at this point.  There was nothing exciting here so I opened the front door.  All this time I was naked, but it didn't matter, I was asleep.  I looked around at the sky, it was beautiful, there were more stars that I've ever seen before in reality.

I decided to try one of the dream challenges so I backed up and turned around and sure enough I bumped into the Easter Bunny.  There were plastic and dyed eggs all around him.  I went to pick him up, but as I touched him he turned into a stuffed animal and didn't do anything exciting.  So I tossed him aside and decided to work my way up to the advanced challenge of merging with a tree.  First I tried to merge with the door to my apartment, but simply kept bumping into it.  I guess I need more practice.  I then remember trying to spin to somewhere more exciting but the spinning brought me out of lucidity.

*Cherrypicker*
The second dream I recognized as a dream right away also.  I was lowering myself on a cherrypicker to a hot blond girl that I wanted to have sex with.  Unfortunately once I realized that I was dreaming I had a sort of a false awakening and things faded.  They didn't fade all the way, I was half in that dream and half in my bed.  I guess it was a half false awakening.  I tried to get her to give me a blowjob, and she started, but faded away.  

I'm not sure if the next part was still lucid or not, but I remember picking up the video camera and looking at it and the recorded dream.  It showed me waking and then my eyes closing again as if I recorded my body laying in bed instead of the dream.  I decided to write down the dream on the pad that I had next to my bed so I did.  I woke up this morning and did the same thing since the writing didn't carry over to reality  ::-P:

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, I don't remember having a single dream last night.  Maybe it was because I was drinking.

----------


## ninja9578

Again no recollection of a dream.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm going through a dry spell, I don't recall any dreams from last night.  I hope this ends soon, I'm staring to sound like Alberto Gonzolez.

----------


## ninja9578

::blue::  This time I remember having a dream, but I have no idea what it was about, maybe something later in the day will trigger it.

----------


## ninja9578

I think the problem that I've been having recently is that I've woken up and gone back to sleep.  This morning I woke up, but before going back to sleep I wrote down parts of the my dream that I remember.  

*Gay, Straight, or Taken*
Me and a girl were on a couch somewhere watching an episode of "Gay, Straight, or Taken," which I've never seen and the obviously gay man was disgusted when the woman took him to a female massage.

*3rd Rock Bags*
Then I remember seeing an episode of 3rd Rock from the sun, which I haven't seen in years and Dick was trying to fit a ton of groceries into two plastic bags to help the environment.  They hurt his hands.  Weird.

----------


## ninja9578

After a five day dry spell I finally had another lucid dream.

*Molly's Dead, I'm in the Trees*
I had two sets of dreams last night, the first was a little fuzzy but I remember that my golden retriever Molly had died and the lab Jordan was sad and cuddled up next to her body and licked it to keep it clean until we buried her.  We were at the house that I grew up in.  I also remember being in the canopy of a sequoia tree with the annoying student from my computer classes trying to convince us or himself of something that we already knew.  Then I woke up and wrote it down.

*Riot and Grandpa's House Lucid*
After that I remember that I owned a new van and my family went to either a rock concert or a baseball game or something and a riot broke out.  They got back to my van quickly, but I was trapped and had to climb my way down to the ground floor and back to the van where my grandfather had taken out the fold-out bed.  I yelled at him to put it away and that we would sleep in the seats.  I don't remember anything between then and getting to my grandfather's house.

At my grandfather's house I went out to my van to get something and as I was walking back I realized that I was dreaming because I didn't remember how we got to his house. The first thing I did was I remembered some advice from someone in this forum about flying so I jumped up in the air and attempted to swim through the air like water.  I was mildly successful because I ended up about a foot or two from the ground.  I backstroked around the red station wagon that we had when I was a kid.

As I rolled over I swam up the driveway and did something with a car that was coming up the road.  I don't remember what I did, but I knew that it was dangerous and fun.  Then I decided to try for the advanced lucid challenge so I walked into a the tree on the right hand side of my grandfather's driveway.  I just bumped into it.

I wanted to "fly" again so I let myself fall backwards and closed my eyes.  Sure enough the air caught me like water would.  I was never able to get more than a foot off of the ground, but it was still fun.  I stood up, wanting to fly higher so I ran through the garage as I felt myself loosing the dream ran off the edge of the concrete, which I made about four feet above the grass and jumped.  I just fell onto the ground.  

I gave up and tried to find someone or conjure up someone to have sex with, but I couldn't.  The dream faded away and I was going to spin, but was now in my bed and lost my lucidity with a false awakening.  While I thought I was awake I wrote the lucid dream down and looked for the paper that I wrote the first dream on but couldn't find it.  I asked my roommate but he didn't know what happened to it either.

----------


## ninja9578

*Scrubs Cat Fight*
I was working in the Scrubs hospital and Doctor Cox was in trouble for something, I don't remember what, but I want to say sexual harassment.  I was JD and trying to get him to understand what he did.  Then we went to a coffee shop with a girl that I don't think I knew, she was suffering from depression and Dr Cox's ex-wife.  The depressed girl played video games the whole time and then wrestled Jordan for more change.  I think then we went back to the hospital.

*Fooling Around With Kait*
After that I pulled my car into Carousel where I guess it was my first day back to work and Kaitlyn spotted me and ran up to hug me and wanted me to kiss her cheek after two tried I finally ended up kissing her lips and she let me do it a few more times before setting down with me and watching television in my Bard apartment.  She sat in from of my while I gave her a message, but then was uncomfortable and told me that she wanted to sit on my exercise ball.  I gave it to her and I laid down on the bed.  She immediately joined me and we cuddled on the bed watching television.  Oddly, I think it was Scrubs that we were watching.

----------


## ninja9578

*Party and Playboy Reality Show*
I was partying at Joes, but it wasn't Joe's house.  I'm not sure where I was, but whenever we went outside we were outside the Honesdale YMCA.  I was flirting with this girl, I don't know her in waking life, but I knew her in the dream.  The party was fun, but basically turning into an orgy before they started to grill.  From there the house turned into the Playboy Mansion and the party turned into some sort of reality show where they wanted to find the next centrefold.

An Indian girl who turned out to be a samurai expert was disqualified for accepting money for sex or drugs, I forget which.  She comes back and pleads her case with full weaponry to intimidate them.  They hear the case and decide to let her back in.  

From there the mansion turned into a revolutionary war fort.  Then I think I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a strange string of dreams that I don't really remember.  

*Peter Griffin*
I was Peter Griffin from Family Guy for a while, but since I don't remember it I'm not taking off of my Do-To list.

*Dream Levels*
Then I had a dream character show me around levels of dreams.  I don't remember the levels, I think it started at day dreams and the holy grail was the lucids.

*Above Jane and Jacob*
Then I had a dream that Jane and Jacob and I had lunch and I sat a level above them for some reason.

*I'm Pitching*
I also just remembered that I was a pitcher in a baseball game for some reason, but I can't remember chronologically when it happened.

----------


## The Cusp

Too bad you dont remember the details of the dream levels.  I would have liked to hear more about those.

----------


## ninja9578

*In the Ferns, Simpsons, and Scrubs*
Strange series of events.  Me and my family needed to find someone or something in a large building that was locked, but clues pointed us in another direction.  There was a car in the parking lot whose front door was locked, but after a few moments I realized that the back doors were open so we all climbed inside.

We started driving through what appeared to be a dense forest of ferns almost before we found a set of golf clubs who belonged to the owner of the car.  Me my brother and my father forgot about what were were supposed to be doing and argued about playing golf with my mother.

Then things shifted and I don't know what happened, but we were The Simpsons, I don't think I was one of the characters, just a viewer, but something was on fire in the Simpson home and Marge had gone to bed early because of something that they had to do in the morning.  Principle Skinner and Mrs Krabapple were having dinner and then cleaning up after it.

After that I think I had a false awakening in which I wrote the dream down in detail, unfortunately I don't remember the details now.  Then I was in the basement to my old house and was JD from Scrubs.  Turk was sick and I told him that the only thing that I could give him was more of what he was already on.  He told me that I should give him another drug.  I don't know whether it was that he knew more than me, or that he was right, but it made me mad and I threw the medicine at him. 

That's all that I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

*Coming to America*
My first dream I don't remember, but I must have woken up in the middle of the night and wrote it down.  Eddy Murphy was there from "Coming to America," which I haven't seen in a very long time and he was holding a pencil or a water-bottle or something like one would hold an AK-47.

*Extreme Rage*
I also had a dream where I got really mad because my brother beat me in a video game in which he killed me with a chain-gun so I destroyed the little shed that we used to have at out old house.  I calmed down after realizing that my gun was set to fire at half speed then I beat him.

*Lucid Outside American Idol at Franklin*
The next I remember very vividly.  It was the first show of the new season of American Idol and I was one of the contestants.  Gloria Gaynor was performing "I Will Survive," and as she finished she did a little crowd surfing and I ended up catching her.

The the whole group of us, including a much older lady started walking down a street on a nice sunny day.  I remember her asking "What happened to your cranial epidermis?" which was weird, but she meant a sunburn on my neck.  We were walking in front of the Franklin Science Centre at my school and for some reason the word "Dream" kept popping up so this reminded me to do a reality check.  So I tried to put my hand through my other hand and failed then I looked up as a train went by overhead.  "Everybody is looking at the train," I said.  "Wait a minute, the grandma isn't looking at the train," I noticed the older woman just looking straight ahead.

I looked at the train again, the tracks were coming off of the roof of the Science Centre and just floating there, but that wasn't what made me realize that I was dreaming, it was the fact that nothing where they intersected was a right angle and the whole thing moved as if there were waves going in front of my vision.

I got all excited and started running towards Naugle, the opposite way that we were going, and jumping around.  I did another check with my hands and I don't remember if they went through, but I have a feeling that they did because there was a white van parked in the parking lot and I remember saying "I'm going to go through the van," and I did.  With no fear I clipped the corner of the van and walked right through it.

My Hands:


There were two maintenance guys walking away from it as I jumped and tried to swim through the air only to fall down again.  :yumdumdoodledum:  I looked up for a moment and imagined the air's viscosity changing to that of water so I jumped up and tried to swim again.  I did it, I breaststroked a stroke or two before I didn't need to anymore and just kept sailing up.

I saw the top of the rooftop, the train tracks were gone and I got about twice the height of the building before I got too excited and started to loose it.  It tried to spin but turned in my bed instead.

Immediately after waking up I did a reality check, hoping that I was still dreaming, but it checked out so I leaned over and wrote it down.  Now I can't sleep so I came to Dreamviews to record my 6th real lucid.  I need practice at staying calm, but at least I got 2 new powers.

----------


## ninja9578

*Need a New Car*
I don't know why, maybe I wrecked my car, but my father was chasing after me in his car and I was driving some piece of junk.  My dad kept beating up my car and telling me that I needed a new one.  I told him that my uncle had one that I could have and he stopped chasing me.  I went to see my grandfather who was in some kind of open escher style building and he told me that I was usually welcome there, but not now and I forget what happened next.

*Fat Kid, Cheney, and Boston Creme Cake*
The I was at what I believe was a birthday party for Beth Wulff and was talking to her for a while, but I forget what about.  Then I walked away from her and down a flight of stairs where at the bottom for of my football buddies were playing video games.  I didn't play with them, but sat down with them on the stairs and made fun of a fat kid that was to our right.  He then kept spitting food on us and telling us how great Dick Cheney was.  I shoved boston creme cake in his face.

*John Stewart and Baseball*
Then I remember John Stewart talking about bad reporting and the video clip showed a catcher trying to catch a pitch and another ball that had been thrown to him.  Both of them bounced off of his glove.  I'm not sure what that had to do with anything.

*Mooney and Religion*
The I was in doctor Mooney's class and he was explaining about how fast viruses mutate with a good host.  Weird, he's a computer science professor.  I asked him if they would mutate fast enough for us to see and finally show actual evolution to those creationist nuts, but there was some reason that we couldn't do that.  Then for some reason we started to talk about the Passion of the X, which I've never seen.

*Bethy*
Lastly I met up with a good friend Beth Rikas and Bethy asked me about my hand again and I recounted the fight in the tournament that resulted in my broken thumb.  I made sure that I mentioned that I got third and I don't remember much else, but we talked for a little while longer and I remember hugging her at one point, but not why.  I had seen Bethy during the previous day which is why I think she seeped into my dream.

*Run To Honesdale or Work?*
I just remembered another one.  I was running to Honesdale, I think for a training run, it was going to be able 18 miles but stopped in a van to pick something up, I forget what.  Mark Depo and Amber were in it and when I grabbed whatever I wanted the van started to roll so they quickly pressed the brake since I hadn't noticed.  I asked Mark if I had to work today because it might interfere with my run.  He told me that he didn't know and that I should check anyway.  I said that I would on the way back from my run, I must have lived in my old house because that was the direction I was coming from.  I'm pretty sure that it was dark out.

----------


## ninja9578

No lucid dreams last night, I was up for a while because my roommate was being loud, I'm not sure why.  

I remember three faint dreams.  

*Asians*
I was either in Asia or surrounded by asian people for some reason.  I think Jacob and Dr. Lee were there.

*Jesse Scared Me*
Jesse was in my room doing something with my computer.  I didn't know it was him so tried to confront him, but sleep paralysis made me just flop over.  We scared each other then he told me what he was doing, but I don't remember what it was.

*Old Car*
I remember being in my old car, but nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

*Underwaterfall Tigers*
I found myself underwater, actually under a waterfall.  The way the surface looked as the water splashed down onto it was gorgeous.  As I walked under the river I saw horses swimming above me, the river must have been about fifteen feet deep or so.  Then I noticed animals under the water, one was a tiger who was running towards me.

It attacked me and I batted it away before surfacing. The water was now only about three feet deep, the the tiger was still under the surface.  The surface distorted my view so I wasn't entirely sure where it was.  It attacked at lease once more and I batted it away.

The river was now an ocean, which was some sort of computer programming forum.  I remember the mythbusters there with some experts in Java to prove that the Java virtual platform was vulnerable to specially crafted virii.

*Sex and the City at the Fogg's*
I'm not sure if this dream came before or after the other one but my mother, aunt Sue, the Fogg's and I were sitting around in the Fogg's living room and for some reason Sue was looking in a magazine and we were discussing Sex and the City.  

She asked us who we thought had the most class.  My mother and me both quickly answered Samantha, but then I changed my answer to Charlotte.  I haven't seen Sex in the City in weeks.

----------


## ninja9578

*Ice and Sex*
All I remember is being back at a party at 202 Bard sucking on ice cubes and having sex with Lindsay.

*Art Gallery Virgin*
I had another dream, I'm not sure if it was during my normal sleeping or the nap that I just took, but I was in an art gallery and there was a Single's room that I wondered into to look at more paintings.  A girl noticed me and told me that she wanted to have sex.  I went in her little area where she had a number of Salvador Dali paintings and we started to make out.  She told me that she was a virgin, but wanted to get fucked anyway.  We went to find a room, but they were all full of other people having sex.  I don't remember if we got to have sex or not.

----------


## ninja9578

*Showing into Lucidity*
Nuts.  I was showing someone about lucid dreams and suddenly I realized that I was dreaming.  Unfortunately I lost it immediately after realizing it.  I stayed in the same dream, but the lucidity was gone.  I struggled to get it back, but with no avail.

----------


## ninja9578

I tried to WILD last night after waking up around 2, but failed.  Oh well, had strange ones anyway.

*Aliens and Linds*
I was at some sort of interstellar date auction with my friend Lindsey, who's a model.  The aliens didn't like the way that she looked and she didn't get any bids so I sat with her to cheer her up and ended up going on a date with her after poking her nose a few times.  

*Work on the Stream, Cat*
After that my old neighbour Bob left me a note to burn something.  It turned out that he meant the trees and dam on the little stream that went behind his house.  So we started to cut them down and pull the dam apart with a bunch of kittens running around.  We had to be careful because we heard wolves so I went up on top of a rock to fight off a wolf.

I had a weapon, but I don't remember what it was, it was either a baton or a nunchaku, either way the wolf was persistent, but I eventually fought it off, or maybe it was my dog who chased it off, I remember them being there now too.

For some reason now I was dressed like a cat.  I was still human and working on burning the trees down, but had a suit on as winds and lightning started to pick up.  Everyone else took shelter, but I kept going until meteors started to fall.  It was like something out of John's Revelation so I struggled to get back to the house and ended up in my old basement.

----------


## ninja9578

*Juggling at a Track Meet*
I was at a track meet, I think.  I remember being in a fenced in area that appeared to be in the backyard of my old house.  We were juggling a football around and I was doing it barefoot for some reason.  Someone asked: "Who's Jamal with?"  I turned around to see Jamal and his girlfriend by a car and Alana, who was on my high school track team, not college.  I told them who she was then went off somewhere to find football shoes.

*Becky's Dad*
The next dream I guess I had a false awakening, but I wasn't alone.  Next year's roommate and my brother were in my room.  I was still in bed, naked except for a pair of underwear.  My brother and Becky started cleaning quickly as her father walked up the stairs to check in on things, I pulled the covers over my head and tried to go back to sleep.

He seemed a little over protective of her and was nervous about leaving her with two guys so he checked things out and yanked the covers off of me.  I don't remember if I moved, I think I just pulled them back down, I might have threatened him.

He seemed satisfied that she would be safe and then went back downstairs.  I got up after Becky left with him and put some clothes on.  My brother had been playing with my Mac to try and get a game to play on it and everything was distorted.  Dammit, that should have been a dream sign.  

I went to the bathroom to wash my hands, I had some crap on them from something.  I went back in my room where my brother was playing a game, screen still distorted.

I went back downstairs and found myself outside of the house that I grew up in, but it was in the place of Carousel.  I started to run to the store to get something to eat (10 miles) and then decided to go back in to see if they wanted me to pick anything up.

My mom had a huge list and she rearranged it for me so that the first things on the list would be the first thing that I come to.  It was a pain and she was drawing arrows all over both the list and the cupboard.

She gave me her credit card and threw it on the floor.  I think the dog grabbed it, or maybe it was a rabbit. 

*Bugs Killing Lego Men*
I think that's what lead my my next dream.  I was in the basement with a girl, who kept turning into a Lego man.  Apparently some Lego men had been killed down here and we were there to find them.  I was still normal size and when we came under attack from bugs I crushed them all with a broomstick.  

We found one underneath a pile of stuff, wedged between something and a skateboard.  That's all that I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

My dreams are getting increasing more vivid and my recall is surely getting much better.  I hope this continues when I can't visit DV everyday.  I'm going home today and going to be without my beloved high speed internet.  I had three dream cycles that I remembered last night.  As far as I know that's a new record for me.  The first one included a lucid.

*Beer Pong Lucid*
I was playing beer pong in my room.  I don't quiet remember who all was there, but there were a number of us and I know that Ricky was one of them.  I don't recall what triggered my lucidity, I think Ricky said something.  I had a feeling that I was dreaming so I checked my arm where I have the letters "RC" drawn for a check, they weren't there.  I still needed more conformation so I tried to put my hands through each other.  The first and second times didn't work, but I remembered that they weren't actually my hands and the third time was the charm.

I stayed calm and don't remember if I wanted to change scenery or just do something new so I walked to my mirror.  I don't remember if my reflection looked strange or if I had one at all.  I tried to go through it and I think I got part of myself in before I felt myself loosing it.  I tried to spin, but it was too late  I woke up and wrote down my lucid.

*Party Gone Out of Hand*
The next cycle had a long dream.  We were having a party, but it wasn't our apartment inside, it looked more like Lindsey's.  Anyway some of my friends that I knew from the brick house were showing up and dancing.  I remember Christie, Alex, and Cynthia showing up and I think Linds was there too.  My roommate Jesse wasn't too thrilled about the party, but held his tongue until someone dropped a glass and shattered it.

He started yelling for everyone to get out and I helped clear everyone out.  Cynthia was the last to leave and I tried to be nice, but I think she was pissed at me.  The rest of the neighbours were.  They were throwing apples at our apartment and at Jesse.

I went outside and the apples slowed down out of respect and fear of me.  I threw some of them back and threw the rest in a recycling bin.  There was some McDonalds inside our house and the trash was full so I snuck over to the neighbour's and put it in their can.  I snuck around like a crab in tall grass, but I think they saw me.

I don't remember if this was the same dream and I have a blank spot but  I went a wooden flight of stairs in the basement when I saw someone hide behind the stairs that went up that covered the back door.  I saw Big Time hiding there with a crowbar.  I asked him what he was doing and I don't remember what he said.  He left by going upstairs, as soon as he did Tiffany came down. 

She didn't say a word and looked around.  I stood on the platform near the bottom of the stairs and watched her.  I realized that she was looking for a striped glove, which I pointed her to next to a black lunchbox.  She thanked me and we started talking about our Art project.  Somehow she disappeared and the conversation turned into an AIM chat.  After that I woke up again.

*Wet Golf*
I had an mp3 set to play at 4:00 to get me to do a reality check, but I was awake when it started.  Oh well.  Anyway I didn't remember this last dream for a few minutes after waking up.  I was playing golf with my dad and brother and they were playing one hole, but I wanted to play the steep short hole so I walked back along the edge of the hole and found tons of pink golf balls as well as fresh apples.  I picked up both and remember having the intension of teeing off with an apple.

When I got to the tee Sarah and Kristen Reining were waiting to tee off so I set up my ball, to find that the tee was under a foot of water.  There were more people lining up behind me so I put one of the pink balls under the water and swung.  The ball dribbled a few feet on a hook so I decided to try again.

Some old guy came up to me to give me some driving pointers, even though I knew the problem was that it was underwater.  For some reason Master Barb showed up on a lawn mower and mowed around the sunken hole.   I don't remember anything more.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dylan and Kat*
I remember being at a birthday party for Dylan Henry at our old house.  I think were were fairly young (pre-teen.)  There was a pool that everyone was jumping into even though it was fairly cold.

I went to his house to do something, I forget what and ran into their big saint bernard.  I think I played with that for a while.

I'm not sure if this was an extension of the same dream, but I was my normal age again and on a back porch and Kat was on my lap.  We were making out and she had her shirt either off or pulled down so that I was playing with her breasts.

We ended up in the bedroom of my old house and doing all sorts of foreplay.  I went to get a condom and noticed the tube of lube that I have and asked her if she wanted to do anal instead.  I think she liked the idea and we started to get ready for that and that's all I remember.

*Morals vs Profits*
Next I was part of a team that needed to debug some important software and we couldn't find the bug.  We needed to get the program out in order to get a fairly large grant that would pay all of our salaries and then some.  I think there was a debate over morality.  I think I wanted the bug fixed and the boss wanted the software released.

----------


## ninja9578

I have no recollection of a dream last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Creationism Fight*
I was at a dinner table and the table was divided in a creationist debate.  My aunt and uncle and on the side of some kid that I've never met before.  He was really into the myth and kept coming up with challenges to evolution that I always had an answer for.

I went outside to take my dog Peanut for a walk and he squared off with me outside with his dog.  He didn't know that I was a black belt and attacked me.  I pulled him to the ground and put him in a triangle choke pretty easily.

*Hell and Airport Lucid* 
Then I woke up around 5:30 because the dog was whining.  After going to the bathroom I went back to sleep.  I believe that I was in hell.  It wasn't a fire and brimstone type thing, more of a mental block.  It was a nice clean room with partial walls in it.  Once a person went to the left through a hole in the wall, they could never return back to the previous area.  At the end was a black area, which I assumed was the hell of nightmare.

I stayed put with Erika, she never looked more beautiful.  I wanted to sleep with her but didn't, she had found a way to stay in one place by becoming like an unofficial secretary.

I found myself in a class, still in the Hell room and was taking an exam.  The words of the questions were all blurry, but I remember a girl asking if she could have a boyfriend for the exam for some reason.  No one took her offer.  The last page was floor-plan, but I didn't hear the directions on what to do.

Through one door someone said something about arthritis.  I had to finish the exam without doing whatever that was because a graphics course was coming in and some of my comp sci buddies and I got into a PC/Mac debate.  

I went into the next room, which was an art gallery and chatted with Doctor Hirshorn for a while.  Then I went down the stairs to find something to eat and ended up in a strip mall.  I found it odd that Shippensburg had a strip-mall in the middle of campus, but it didn't make me go lucid.  I went down the escalator to a large area.

On a couch was Tammy, a girl I haven't seen since high-school.  We were actually now in an airport terminal and Master Hillson had gotten off the plane in a bright striped bathing suit.  It was a bad sight.  Other friends were around me now and I looked back at Ted and he was wearing a different flashy suit. Now I was lucid.  I stood up, but my friends held me down, so I floated up instead.  I walked quickly, not running so that I didn't wake up.  I grabbed a vine that I conjured and closed my eyes so that I would BASE jump off of angel falls.  I don't remember ever seeing angel falls, but I saw sky and ground instead I had a false awakening.

I was still in the strip mall / airport so I went down the elevator and decided to do a reality check to make sure that the awakening was real. My hands looked all blurry, but I mistook that for just having tired eyes and didn't go back into lucidity.

At the bottom floor I looked around, lost and ran into a number of churches.  The doors open to them and I ran back to the stairs.  A pair of girls were hurrying to the bathroom and the bigger one told the other one that fighting would just delay what they wanted so she waited while the other girl went in.

I stayed on the stairs and my greyhound Lucy came up to me and started licking me

----------


## ninja9578

I know that I had more dreams that this last night, but I forgot to write them down and I forgot two or three of them.

*Mardi Gras and Slippery Hills*
The first dream that I remember having was being drunk at a party with some of my futbol friends.  I remember very little about it, I think we were out in the streets, there might have been a Mardi Gras style parade.  Mulligan told me about a concert with some band I never heard of an R.E.M.  I didn't think about it until now, but I wonder if he was trying to tell me I was in REM sleep  ::?:  I remember then walking across the campus alone, I guess I felt like leaving the party.  The hills at school were extremely exaggerated, I'm pretty sure that I slipped down one but that's all that I remember about this one.

*American Idol Poker*
All I remember about this one was being at the American Idol finals with Lobo and Weiss.  They had said that they paid five thousand dollars to be at a booth in the front row and were planning on playing poker.

*Robbing Ralph and Bobbie*
The next dream was an incoherent series of events in The Simpsons.  Bart stole Ralph's wallet and Jimbo and the other bullies took it from him, giving some cash to Bart for the initial lift.

Since Ralph was the chief of police's son they called in a number of extra policemen, all sheriffs.  For some reason my cat Bobbie was either a hero or a criminal so I had to keep him in hiding, but he was blind and his hind legs didn't work.

*Snowballs and Lesbians*
I was partying at Racheal's, which was actually Linsdays, for her roommate's birthday.  We decide to head to MiddleSpring.  On the way we stop for a snowball fight and a card game for some reason.  I think Rocky Balboa was there too and he just lost a fight.  

A really cute girl wins the snowball fight and I want to go talk to her but she has a boyfriend.  My friend told me that he could go get her somehow.  He says something to her and she bends down to tie her other hot friend's shoe.  Then she puts her head under her friends skirt.

When she's done with the shoe she comes up on the inside of her clothes and starts kissing her.  They walk away, one of the girls piggyback riding on the other one.  To keep the girl on her back without slipping the girl underneath grabbed both butt cheeks, which were exposed.   ::o:  

I follow them, but they disappear and Racheal meets back up with me and we keep heading to MiddleSpring.  We end up on the same high, slippery slopes that I was on on the other dream.

----------


## ninja9578

My dream recollection wasn't very good last night, I think it was because I was tired.

*Kang Sang Koon Dae*
I have some memory of having something to do with one of my advanced black belt forms with Susan.

*African Drum Song*
Then I was sitting in a circle almost meditating doing African drum songs.

*Shippen Mud Wrestling*
The last one I remember fairly well because I didn't go to sleep because I was tired, I did it so that I would have a good dream.  I was sitting in the rocks at Ship with some friends, I forget who.  We were about to go to dinner, but I decided to go into Shippen to go to the bathroom.  The men's room was locked so I went downstairs were a number of poor people getting a crappy lunch and I had to piss in a run down bathroom. 

I went out the window for some reason and jumped down the hill and ran into John and Bri.  I said hi to John then he left and me and Bri were talking.  She changed her hair and I told her that I didn't like it.  Then I picked her up and playfully threw her down in the mud.  I came with her, we talked about something, but I don't remember what.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bookstore Ladders*
The first dream that I had was in a bookstore. I remember looking for a book, I’m not sure if it was mine or my fathers, but I remember having to climb on ladders to reach the top shelves to look for it.

*Blowjobs For Science*
Next was a odd dream.  There were six of us (four guys and two girls) in some sort of a science lab.  We were measuring how long it takes the penis or the clitoris to get hard after a number of beers with stimulation.  The short brunette offered to do all of the stimulation and we rolled dice to figure out who went when.  That was weird.

*Lunch at ESU*
Next I was at track practice, but that turned into a classroom.  My high-school friend Layton patted me on the back and told me to have dinner with him and Sarah.  I went with them and Wentz showed up too.  Somehow we just walked down a flight of stairs and came out in an ESU cafeteria.  Sarah was guest mealing so I got blueberry pancakes and a bunch of fruit and I’m not sure what else.  All I remember is that the place was small and we had to shimmy around each other to move around.

*Softball Game With Planks*
The next dream I don’t remember all that well, at least not the beginning of it.  For some reason we were all fighting for a set on a bench, I guess there wasn’t enough room, but we ended up on a set of bleachers and Shioban asked me to hold her seat and if I did she would hold my spot in line.

Apparently we were playing softball.  The first couple of guys did alright but then I was up.  We weren’t using a baseball bat, instead large flat chunks of decking.  It was heavy and the first pitch hit me.  I tried to take my base, but they told me that they didn’t play that way so the next time I hit a home-run.  I think, but I also remember being on the first base.

----------


## ninja9578

All night I didn't have a single dream that I remembered so early this morning I went back to bed.

*Styrofoam Kitchen*
After I went back to bed I We were finished playing poker and were on our way back to my apartment they were saying that they wanted to go bowling but I decided not to.  For some reason it was snowing and I went my parent's new house and the kitchen was covered in Styrofoam for some reason.  As I made three burgers I told them that it looked ugly and they debated other alternatives to decorate.

----------


## ninja9578

*Naked Guys at Weis*
I watched a marathon of Scrubs again last night so Dr. Cox seeped into my dream again.  I don't remember exactly what he was going there, but I remember being in a grocery store, I think it was Weis and two naked guys were saying that they'd never seen another man naked so looked at each other for some reason.  Then we were in a baseball game, the two naked guys were still there and one of them ran out onto the field.

A foul ball comes our way and it juggles around for a while before an official who was in the stands caught it.  George Castanza was now there and wanted the ball so went to try and get the official to drop it.

*Bitch With Fake Knee* 
Next there was a bitchy blonde woman who was upset that after a marathon she screwed up her knee and now needed a prosthetic.

I think then I woke up.  I had set a subliminal message to tell me to do a reality check at one thirty, but I guess the volume was too low.

*Icy Walk to Party With The Girls*
Heather and Shannon and I were going from their dorm room to a party.  Shannon had left a shirt in my apartment and it was cold out so we had to go back and get it.  Then were were sliding down slippery roads.  One of the girls had skis, but I kept up just fine with boots on the ice. 

We raced to my apartment, both girls made it to my door first, but I remembered that we were going to an apartment above mine so I won.

I think it was some sort of CIA party because we had all sorts of hidden and encoded crap on our person.

*Blowjob Recur* 
The next dream I was giving and getting oral sex, which was similar to a recurring dream that I used to have so I did a reality check, but it checked out.  I couldn't be really thorough about it in that type of a situation.

----------


## ninja9578

I was exhausted from playing futbol last night so my dream recall is scattered and I didn't lucid.

*Need a Maid and Nitro*
I think I was playing croquet and at a barbecue.  The plates were dirty and we needed someone to clean them, but we searched for blue collar workers to find none.

Then there is a gap in my memory, but I'm sure it was all one long dream.

My brother was making nitroglycerine for some reason and needed a chemistry book so we went into my room to find one.  Jess Rucker was also there and she wanted help with physics.  I couldn't find a chem book, but a physics book was there so I took Jess back to the room where my brother was mixing chemicals and started to teach her physics.

That was weird, I hope I lucid tonight, its been almost a week.   :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I had another Scrubs dream last night, but I don't remember what it was like because I was too tired to write it down.

*iPhone*
The dream that I remember involved my grandfather.  Somehow he had gotten ahold of an early release of an iPhone.  The rock that we were sitting on turned into my desk at work and my replacement came in.  I used Safari on the phone to check out and then I watched a movie.

----------


## ninja9578

Trying to SILD failed again, I was woken up by a stupid bird just before my MP4 started playing.  I'm in a dry spell  :Sad:  

The first dream had something to do with a Procol Harum concert, but I don't remember any details of it.

*70s Show Graduation*
I was an observer to the first dream.  It was an episode of That 70s Show.  Red was babbling about his service in Korea and everyone was sick of it.  Eric came in saying that he had just returned from the military and going back to high school.

For some reason turning down universal health care meant that he could graduate early so Kelso talked him into it and Red got mad.


Then I woke up with very little recollection of it, that dream recall was delayed until the next time that I woke up.

*Pepsi and Bookstore*
Next I was at the route six plaza with either Karen or Amanda.  It was Amanda later, but I distinctly remember seeing Karen at one point during the dream.  We passed a vending machine and we stopped to get something to drink.  I wanted a Diet 7up, but put the money in the wrong machine, so I got a Pepsi.  Amanda made some perverted comment.

We passed Weis and I remember an enormous line all the way to the back of the store.  I saw Kat in the line, but didn't say hi.  I'm pretty sure that i was in a wheelchair.

Then we went into a bookstore and I was looking for a specific book on something.  It might have been lucid dreaming, but I think it was something about art.

*Homeroom and Facebook*
Then I woke up again, but went right back to bed.  I guess that I was back in high-school and needed to find out who my homeroom teacher was because I hadn't done that.  I went on my college's website to find it, but it was impossible to navigate.

While on the internet I decided that I needed a new Facebook picture, my dad liked the yoga woman that I hadn't quiet finished yet.  

*Only Do it Twice*
I don't remember who I was talking to now, but I was in the backyard of the house where I grew up talking about sex.  I told her that for some reason I could only do it twice a night or else I would pass out.  Then I had a false awakening and found a journal and wrote the last dream down in it.

----------


## ninja9578

My WBTB attempt to end my dry spell failed as well as the B6, but I think the vitamin helped make my dreams longer.  I only had two, but there was a lot happening.

*Karate and Losing Teeth*
I woke up, did all the WBTB stuff and went back to bed.  I was at a karate tournament and Heather and Shannon were there watching me.  I don't remember what happened, but I think Shannon ended up being mad at me.

I went into my bathroom and had a tooth fall out, not from fighting but from too much Coke.  I quickly went into my room and got mouthwash and toothpaste and brushed my teeth so no more fell out.

I was joined by Stephen from The Science of Sleep, Carlos Mencia, Al Gore, and some of the cast of That 70s Show.  We were going to go to Mexico, since that's where two of them were from.

*Killed Robot, Nazi House*
Then I woke up when my dog was sick.  Then I went back to sleep and had a very active one, there was a lot going on so I'm not sure that all of this happened in the right order.  I killed a robot and possibly a girl too.  I hid in a hole for a little while until someone found me and I confessed to the robot.  

There was a Nazi looking for me.  My dream self then started to have the ability to change things, but I wasn't lucid.  I hid under water for a moment while two naked girls made out with each other.  I tried to join, but they didn't let me so I went back in time a few seconds and tried again.  This time they let me join and feel them up.

More people showed up and it was more like a horror movie.  Bodies started showing up, both dead and almost dead.  We tried to escape a booby-trapped house.

The scene changed and I was with McGoldrick, I was carrying her towards Kriner but ended up throwing her in the mud and wrestling with her.  I overpowered her easily, then picked her up and threw her in the snow, but it wasn't cold.  We started making out and touching each other and that's all I remember.  I think I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a terrible sleep last night, I just couldn't let my mind rest.  For the first couple of hours I wasn't sure what was a dream and what was a half awake hallucination.

*Shared Dreams and Midget FBI*
The first dream was two people, a guy and a girl were having shared dreams of murders and other crimes.  I'm not sure why, but they had one on train tracks and had to be moved just in time before the train killed them. 

We were looking for two female blond midgets, they originally worked for the FBI, but then my dream turned them into the criminals that we were chasing and we had to go bar hopping to find them.

*On The Porch*
Next, by younger brother and a kid from high school were having fun while they bet me that I could sit out on the porch for a few hours.  After two hours I got pissed enough to knock Chad out with a round punch to the ear and come back inside.

*Bridge and Jane*
I had one more dream, it had something to do with a ramp or a bridge and there was a girl, I think it was Jane that I couldn't keep my hands off of, but not in a sexual way.

----------


## ninja9578

Only one dream cycle tonight because I had to get up before four to catch a flight.

*Elevator of Death Awake*
I was riding an elevator up to floor eight.  It arrived on eight, dinged, and then started to free-fall.  I was laying down with my eyes closed, getting comfortable since I knew hitting the ground was inevitable.  

Of course the emergency brakes kicked on and the elevator touched down on the ground weightlessly.  My eyes were still closed and I was relaxing, I think it was because I was actually awake.   ::shock::  

I heard people looking in the elevator for me and I tried to get up, but was in sleep paralysis.  So I called out to them, but my mouth was paralyzed so it was just mumbling.

I was then able to turn my head and open my eyes and I saw two maintenance guys looking in at me.  Behind them I could see the faint outline of my chair and desk.

I looked away because seeing the people overtop of my room was disturbing and they went away.  I looked back and the dream image was still there, frozen.  It slowly faded and rotated slowly to about thirty degrees before fading to nothing.

Then I realized that I was sleeping in the same position that I was laying in on the elevator.  I wonder if I was waking up on the way down and was actually awake, but still dreaming on the ground floor.  It was a ten second fall and another ten seconds at the ground.

----------


## ninja9578

*May 25:*

	I don’t remember very much because I was so tired from swimming and from having gotten up so damned early the previous nights.

*Cookies at Prom*
All I remember is getting ready for the prom or some kind of post prom party.  I think we were making cookies, because I know that there was several bags of chocolate chips.


*May 26:*

	I was still exhausted from waking up early, so I slept in and had like eight dream cycles.  I remember having a lot of dreams, but I didn’t write them down so I only remember bits and pieces.

*Pissed off in Karate*
I was teaching a karate class in the gym at school.  Someone under rank than me, I think I remember second degree black belt, started to take over the class and it really pissed me off, so I stormed out.

*Gas Pump Car Wash*
The last one I was at a gas station and the pump turned into a car wash and I had a free wash for some reason

In backed ones I remember Heather and Shannon being there, but nothing else.


*Today:*

I got woken up by a phone call and don't remember any of my dreams, but I remember having them.

----------


## ninja9578

*Disney Rainforest*
My dreams of last night were scattered since I was tired.  At one point I was back in the Disney Hotel, which turned into some place wet.  I think it was a rain-forest.

*Cops at a Football Game* 
Next, I was at a american football game in the front seat of somebody's car and a cop was talking to the two kids in the back seat, which I had never seen before.  I asked the cop what the problem was, assuming that he was dirty.  The kid explained that he was caught drinking underage.  It enraged me for a second, before realizing that it was a legitimate reason.

The kid's excuse had something to do with Kat and the cop didn't believe him because he thought that the name was made up. When I told him that it was short for Katherine he got mad so we drove away a bit.

One of the kids wanted to hide away with me in the bathroom and I told him that guys didn't go to the bathroom together unless it was the end of the quarter.  

*In the Y* 
At one point I was in the YMCA, I think that I was playing football.

*Baseball Game in Cement* 
Then there was another one with a bunch of doctors and a baseball game.  Some kid ended up getting buried in cement and I got a view from the cement.

----------


## ninja9578

*Ripley's Criminal*
I was a cop and was searching for someone who was breaking into cars, or killed somebody, I don’t remember which.  I remember that I wanted to feel the rush of breaking the law so I smashed the window of an old lady’s car and got behind the wheel.

I decided not to steal it so simply got out.  I was worried that they might be able to fingerprint me from the steering wheel, but I didn’t have time for that because I caught the kid.

I saw his story on something like “Ripley’s Believe It Or Not”, he had a skin disease that made boils appear on his skin.  It made him mad and had driven him to crime  After that I woke up from my computer waking up with the subliminal lucid MP4.


I went back to bed, telling myself that I was going to lucid dream, so I guess that my dry spell was officially ended up a WBTB dream.  This dream was long.  

*Possessed Murderer to Underwater Lucid*
There is a number of murders and a team of ninjas are blamed.  I go out to find them.  In one fight I find and kill on of them then a few minutes later around the side of the my old house I find three more and seriously injure them.  

It turns out that there is a kid who commanded the whole thing, but he doesn’t speak.  He spells out in pins in a doctor’s office something like “Help my power.”  He then grows angry, I think he was possessed and grabs one of the pins and stabs his father’s arm.

He then spells out the name of the person who had him possessed in alphabets cereal, but the floor breaks away beneath everybody and the father manages to save the first name, but the last name falls into the water.

The Doctor dives in order to retrieve the letters, but looses their order.  For some reason we think that Kyle Saylor can help so Leah Warren calls him. 

I then had a strange feeling that I was dreaming.  I tried to push one of my hands through the other and it didn’t work.  I tried again, forgetting about my hands, I’m pretty sure that it didn’t work because I then looked at my hands.  They were blurry as hell.

My lucid dry spell was finally over.  I went into the ocean, the shallow water, only about a foot deep.  I help my breath as I swam under the surface, but then I got the courage to breathe.  I swam into the deeper water for a minute and then I have a missing spot.  I thought about doing one of the lucid tasks for May, but since it was my first lucid in a while I decided against it.

The next thing that I remember was hanging from a rope, still underwater, and watching a circle of kids do something, but I’m not sure what.

This was followed by a false awakening in which I leaned over and wrote down the lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*Kiss Got My Tongue*
I had a lot of dreams last night.  The first two dreams that I had were really gross, I'm not sure what caused this.  The country had come under some sort of virus or plague, like out of Revelation or 28 Days Later, there were lots of extremely decayed bodies around and some dead people running around like zombies.

I was at the airport, I think I was with people.  I was first to notice that I cab driver was so badly decomposed that his face looked like a rotten peach.

Somehow I got infected and was running through wires and things, my flesh ripping off as I searched for food.  I got stuck and either Chelsey Adams or Kerri Ryan kissed me.  I wrote down Chelsey, but now I'm not sure.  She bit out my tongue.  I could taste the blood in my mouth.

Then the entire part of the dream where I was infected started over again.  The running, the ripping flesh, the kiss, and loosing my tongue.

After that I had a false awakening where I thought that I had accidentally set my SILD MP4 to go off at 10:30 instead of 1:30.


I was wrong and the MP4 went off on schedule, unfortunately I was awake when it did.  But I quickly went back to sleep and it went for another hour.  The next dream was equally as gross if not more so.

*The Pigs Eating Him*
It was that blue-collar show 'The Deadliest Catch' and there was one guy left pulling in crabs and such.  For some reason there were pigs walking around the deck too.  Then he started to scream bloody murder.

A wave knocked him over and the pigs started to lick a piece of flesh that was barely hanging on by a small connection.  It looked like his entire shoulder had been sliced, and the pigs licking it made it worse.

He got up, but then passed out and fell back down.  I noticed that the slice on the shoulder was just the start of it as the pigs pulled the rest of his back off, exposing all of the organs and spine.  The captain of the ship was horrified as the man regained consciousness and tried to get up to have the pigs come and tear out his organs.  Then I woke up again.

*Kissing Amanda*
I have recollection of making out with Amanda, but I don't remember which dream it was, it might have been it's own.

*Meghan's Kitten*
I think I had long hair again in this dream, but it might have been the next one.  Anyway I was trying to pump my friends for answers for a geography homework back in high-school.  I found my old high-school crush, Meghan, and she helped me out and had a cute little kitten that I pet, while it licked my finger from it's cage.

*System 7 Needed and Paper Due*
In this dream I had two problems.  First I had found an old Mac and wanted to keep it, but it was running Windows 95 or 98.  I asked all of my friends if they knew where I could get a copy of System 7.  I also had to write a paper, but luckily three girls helped me out.  One of them was Tiffany, but I don't remember who the others were.  We got about a paragraph done before homeroom was over.  I guess I was back in high-school again.  Everyone walked out the door except for Tiffany, who luged out.

*Dr. Suess Vegetable Race*
That luge must have seeped into my next dream.  I was at a track and my brother was racing an olympic sprinter, but he was doing it on a luge.  Jeremy crashed and the sprinter won, but Jeremy claimed that he didn't stay in the chute after the race and was therefore disqualified.  

Then I ran up and down the straightaway once and ran really fast.  Then I was up to run the 400.  It was against a number of men about my father's age and I was the top cede, I don't remember my time.

The gunner waited as I took a while to put my spikes on.  Then we lined up and everyone but me and one other runner had a massive false start.  We looked at each other, thinking that the starter would call them back, but he didn't.  The other runner took off after them and made up pretty good time. 

They weren't nearly as fast as me so I quickly started to catch up, but it suddenly became a road race and I turned off with another runner in a different spot than the rest of them.

Then the race became something weird, where I had to roll a ball or something through a maze of fruit and stuff.  It looked like a Dr. Suess world.  But I won the race and the prize was a box of Entenmann's cookies.  The other runners caught up and was surprised that I had gotten there first.

----------


## The Cusp

You should do more dream drawing, they were pretty good.

----------


## ninja9578

The drawings took a while to do, so I couldn't but it appears that the editing function has been brought back.  I will start doing that again.


Last night I didn't really remember anything.  I remember that I was really close to doing a DEILD, but I don't remember what the dream was, apparently I didn't write down.

I remember having being teaching my karate class, but nothing else.

*Tech Forum Dubya Debate*
I was in the Dreamviews Tech forum, and someone had posted a question with the title: 'Do you like Dubya?.'  I responded by saying that most people don't but there are still people that follow him blindly and that the post should be moved to the extended discussions forum.

----------


## ninja9578

This morning I had a delayed dream recall.  I remembered my last dream first and another dream about five or ten minutes later.

*Pets Moving In*
I was driving into the Bard apartment complex to move back in for another year of school when I noticed my cat Bobbie in the road.  I slowed down and called him, getting him to follow me back to my apartment.  I knew that I would have to bring him home eventually so I got out of my car after parking and called him again.

My dog Molly came instead.  I unlocked the door and my roommate Kara was already there, with stuff everywhere.  I explained to her about the dog and that I would take him to my room.  Then said to her that we had to switch room, she told me that she had already done that except for everything in our closets.


I had some other dreams in here I'm sure, but don't remember them.

*Halo's Library*
The last dream that I had, I was The Master Chief on Halo and fighting through hordes of Flood in the Library.  I made it to a door that I knew was the hardest part of the level.  I ran to open the door and then ran back and jumped behind a wall.  They quickly found me, but it was easier than being in the open.

I threw tons of grenades at them.  They threw them at me too, the sticky ones I was able to pull off of me and throw back, I never saw an explosion though.

----------


## ninja9578

*Popping African Pills*
The first dream that I had I don’t remember very well at all.  I was in Africa taking pills.  They were either B6 vitamins or Ibuprofen for my shin.

*Kira's Village*
The next dream I was at graduation, I’m not sure if if was back in high-school or college, but we were at a party and Kira asked me to hold her keys for a while.  I don’t know why, we hated each other.  Everything about her was working class, but she thought she was high society.  Yuk.  

Anyway I went shopping in a small village or something.  There were a number of exits and one of them had an exit where we would leave on a horse.  I was looking for a hippie’s poncho and for some reason Grace Adler from Will and Grace was there.

*Resident Evil: Shippensburg*
The last dream that I remember was something out of a horror movie, I think Resident Evil.  We were trapped in a school or some sort of building and we took an elevator to the ground, which was just out side of Old Main at school.

We ran down the road and decided to hide out in a church.  We all stayed fairly separate from each other because we didn’t know who would become infected.  I was the only one with a gun, but it was just a BB gun.

Suddenly an infected and bleeding zombie dog broke in and attacked a girl.  I pulled the trigger a number of times, but only fired one shot, which didn’t do anything.  Then I believe that I had a false awakening.

The memory of the other dream was still in my mind so I typed it up on my iBook, but then decided to go back to bed and try to reenter the dream.  I was able to reenter it and tried to fly, but I don’t think that I was actually lucid.  I’m pretty sure that I was just dreaming that I was lucid.

I opened my eyes and had another false awakening, in my bed, but also still in the church.  The dog scene played itself out again, but this time I remembered to reload and prime the BB gun each time and I was able to fire about six shots into the zombie dog’s eyes before it went away.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dirty Cop Nightmare*
The first part of the dream that I had is a little hazy, but I’ll start from where I remember.  We were in the basement of my grandfather’s house and I think that we thought that my brother was trying to kill some people.  They were in the walls with time bombs and a combination lock.

My father and mother tried to get everybody out.  The first two I think blew up before they could, but the next one the clues to the combination were a king and three queens, there was another clue, I think another card that lead us to know that it had something to do with corruption in the Reagan administration.  We were able to open the lock to find my brother inside.  We pulled him out before the bomb went off.

As we worked to get someone else out I remembered that there was a huge guy that had put everyone in there, not my brother.  I thought that he was in the wall to so I fired a shot.  But then I heard him upstairs so I went up to face him with a gun.

All of my shots except for the last one missed, and the one that hit didn’t do anything to him.  He grabbed me and told me to grapple with him so that he could give me a military throw and hurt me.  He wanted me to get on top of him, which I did.  I was scared of his size, but knew that military training is a joke.  I threw him around pretty easily.

My grandfather and a few other people were there too.  The murderer left, at least I thought he did.  I went to get out of the house and saw that he was sitting on a police motorcycle watching us.  I called 911 and told them that a crooked cop was trying to kill us and to send the police, good ones.  The number of the house was 22 and they were able to get the rest of the location from the phone number.  I told them to hurry.

I went upstairs to find some sort of a weapon, everybody else stayed where they were.  Upstairs in my grandfather’s closet in one of the boxes an orange bunny rabbit was sitting there.  I couldn’t find a weapon so went back downstairs.

The front door opened and Newman from Seinfeld came in holding a box of something.  He was a distraction as the big guy wheeled up a barbecue and showed us a bag of kerosene.  He started a huge fire at the front door and Newman backed out.  I threw some runs on the fire to put it out, but he just threw more kerosene onto it.  

I think then the dream faded, but I remember looking out the side door and seeing that it was raining and that there was an escape there.

----------


## ninja9578

*Workingman's Blues*
I was at the Carousel where I work and we were picking up balls out of the field by hand.  The field was a landfill and there was trash everywhere.  For some reason “Workingman’s Blues 2” by Bob Dylan kept running, but one of the lyrics I remember was wrong.  The wrong lyric went:  “I don’t wanna be forced into a life of continuous crime,” when the real lyric is the same but with ‘continual’ instead.

*Equestiran*
I don’t remember the next dream, but I know that I was at an equestrian race.

*Actress Flash*
I also don’t remember much about the next, but I was either an actor or director or something for a movie or commercial and I asked a blond actress to show me her breast and she did.  Next thing I know I’m touching them, I’m not sure if she was touching me or kissing me back.

*Rowboat Water Skiing*
There is a vivid recollection of the next.  I think I’m strapping people into a racing rowboat and decide to hold onto the end of it as they circle around a the pool.  I start water skiing on my feet behind it and everyone cheers.  

Then I was in the same spot, but on my senior class trip and six big guys, all friends on mine, John Tyler was one of them offered to pull me around so that I could water ski some more.  Then we started talking about how expensive real skis or boards are.  Then suddenly, I’m on a snowboard.

I don’t remember much in the snow, but then we are back on a bus.  I think Gallick is sitting next to me with his iPod and Sarah Etsel is on the other side of me and they hit it off after singing a song together.  They kiss and then spend the rest of the ride together.

*Mafia News Flash*
Lastly I was working both for the mafia and for a school newspaper and I was deciding whether or not to put mafia related news into it.

----------


## ninja9578

*Wet Play*
The first dream was like a school trip, seemingly for couples, but not exclusively.  My date was just a friendly date between me and my new roommate, Becky.  We were doubling with Kimmie and, I guess, her boyfriend.  Meghan was also with us, but alone.

We were at the Scranton Cultural Centre for a play, but I had to take a piss so I went outside into the parking lot.  I guess that I couldn’t find a men’s room inside and started to piss on somebody’s car.  A man came walking towards me as I started to go, it turned out it was his car so I went to the next one and pissed like a race horse.

I went back inside, it must have been raining or something.  My clothes were wet.  As a bunch of rednecks walked by, talking about republicans, I took my three shirts off and tried to figure out the best way to wear them so that they would dry.  My hippie poncho was on the outside, I put my Steamtown Marathon shirt inside, and I think the Christy Mathewson shirt was in the middle.

*Vacation With Shannon*
In the next dream I was in the Caribbean or Florida or something at a fancy resort with the girls.  The lights were getting low so I picked up Shannon and told her that I was going to throw her in the pool.  She had no objections so I carried her to the deepest spot, around 8 feet and jumped in with her still in my arms.

We went to the bottom and I let go of her and we both swam to the surface, which was more like thirty feet now.  We made it up, out of breath, and I think that she was mad at me.  Then we were going to dinner so I went to my room and they went to theirs and I came down with a long sleeve button shirt, which I realized would be too hot.  I told the girls to go ahead and I would meet them at the restaurant as I changed.

*Partial Lector Lucid*
Next I think I had a half asleep dream.  Hannibal Lector was talking about something, or killing someone, but I knew that I was dreaming, but I was also half awake, not even in sleep paralysis because I remember turning over.  I couldn’t figure out how to enter the dream, I was just an observer, but I made the scene rewind and change several times.  The clarity of the dream was pretty poor and I could see a combination of clear imagery and clack from my closed eyes and it went in and out, but I never fully lost it.

*Cieling Fan Hanging*
The next one I only have bits and pieces of.  I think that my mother was dead and hanging from the ceiling fan in our old house, but she turned into a mannequin that I was debating taking down or not.  My aunt told me that I shouldn’t because my mother like it there to remind her of someone else’s death.

*Floating Donuts in Florida*
After that I was back at the resort, but not with the girls.  This time it was with my family.  Jim was laying at the bottom of the pool, not dead, just submerged for some reason.  Brian was checking out my tattoo and I was getting ready to leave.

Eugene, a fat kid from high school that I never liked asked me if I like to put things on the bottom of the pool and catch them as they floated up.  A donut was what he was using, he put it on the bottom of the pool and it was buoyant so it popped out of the water about a foot.

I decided to see what would happen if I put on on the bottom of the deepest part of the pool so I swam that way.  Phoebe and Monica from ‘Friends’ were there and Eugene offered Phoebe a donut and she refused because she was a vegetarian.  Monica looked at the packaging and told her that there was no meat in them.  I think that’s impossible (eggs,) but o well.  That’s all I remember about that one.

----------


## ninja9578

My dream recall isn’t doing very well right now.  I know that I had many more dreams than this, and some of them were even quiet long.  The three that I remember from tonight were all delayed recall, usually a dream behind.

*Violent SP*
Ashleigh White and I were working on something and we had finished.  She asked what we should do now while relaxing in my bed.  I think that she was coming onto me, but I tried to go to sleep.  Ashleigh turned into Crystal from french and we started to work on something for that class.  Then when we finished I attempted a WILD.  I found the hypnogogic lights pretty quickly, but the sleep paralysis was violent.  I was shaking and twitching with a great deal of force.

*Kaitlyn*
I don’t remember much, but Kaitlyn was in town for her brother’s birthday.  I asked if Jason was already 25, and she said that it was her older brother who was thirty.  Kait then left, and I watched her leave to see a twenty and three singles laying on the ground.   I went out and got them and placed them on the chair next to the piece of paper where I write down dreams.

*Hottub Beach Volleyball*
I was back in florida and everyone was in the hot-tub, I was the last one to arrive. I wanted to go swimming but I decided to get in with everyone, until we realized that the hotter one was open.  We all migrated over to it and I bumped into a kid who was swimming around in it.  He sank and I pulled him up.

A kid was playing with a beach ball and it came our way so I headed it away.  He then threw it back and we made a game out of it, then two beach balls were used and I was blocking them all.  

The kid got mad and started to really throw them hard, the last time he came in close and jumped at me while he threw it.  I blocked it, it bounced back and hit him in the nose, then the second ball came at me and I blocked it into his back.

He swung at me, I blocked it, swept him, and rolled over his arm, locking it.  He wondered how I could do that to someone with a green belt in karate so I told him that I was a black belt.  Then I left to find my father and stepmother, they said that we were meeting in a restaurant in a little while as we went up the stairs.

*Friend of the Devil*
My iPod made me remember one more dream.  I was arguing with my mother over who sang “You and Me.”  For some reason she thought that it was someone, I think The Grateful Dead, and I was arguing that it was, of course, Alice Cooper.

----------


## ninja9578

*Trapped*
I was trapped in my old shed by a bunch of vicious animals, or many it was zombies.  There was a dead guy that we hung on the left wall and if we were trapped for too long we were going to resort to cannibalism.

We tried to find a way to fight them, I think we made a makeshift crossbow, but it didn't work.  There was a bear at one point, I'm not sure if it was friendly or not.  Shayna was there because I used her computer to try and figure something out, but I couldn't figure out how to connect to the internet.

I think Wentz was also there, but I'm not sure what for.  We had a bomb and at the end of the dream a friend of mine lit it and ran out into the pack.  I heard him screaming and then the blast.  It killed most of the things that we were hiding from and we killed the rest.


I remember having many more dreams, including a really good one, but the instant that I moved for the first time to write it down, I lost it.

----------


## The Cusp

Pretty greusome end to that dream.  I like it!

----------


## ninja9578

lol.  Yeah, I'm still not sure what's causing all of these gruesome dreams.

*XC Days*
Anyway last night I was with some friends, I think Boog was one of them and we were walking to the high school I think and I noticed Ayden running on the XC course.  I ran after him yelling "Wait up," and started to run with him.  

We talked about college track and I told him some of my times, and the time of my last race.  We laughed about it, then he started hauling ass and left me in the dust.  It took me a while to catch him.  We were going fast.  Then he left me again and I don't think that I caught back up.

Then my mother was in the parking lot and was bugging me to help move my grandfather's car and motorcycles.  I noticed Ayden again and accidentally called him Craig and asked if he would help.


The I got up around 5 and figured that I would try to do a WILD.  I went downstairs and fed the dog, then took a leak, took 50mg of Diphenhydramine before going back to bed.  I was up for about five minutes.  I layed on my back and slowly (5 or 10 minutes) white hypnogogic lights started to appear.  Most were soft and plasma-like, but occasionally there would be a small bright one.  

Then my arms and legs started to tingle and feel heavy.  As the lights got a little bit more intense I suddenly felt as if I was falling.  Then the imagery stopped and so did the falling feeling, but my arms still tingled.

Then with I started to feel as if I was upside-down and with each breath I was rotating backwards.  Every-so-often, usually with an exhale, I would hear the sound of metal jingling like keys or a dog tag.

Now the lights turned blue and danced around beautifully, but I didn't really concentrate on them.  Then they stopped again, but I still felt fairly heavy and tingly.  Then the lights started again after a minute, this time white and orange, and with a few minutes the orange turned to blue.  Then went back to white, then they were gone and I gave up.

*Hippie Kmart* 
This next dream and the one below it were both delayed recall again, by about five minutes.  I was in the Weis parking lot and walked into Kmart.  When I was in Kmart I was looking for either an XL shirt or a male hippie poncho.

*Disney Coins* 
I was watching a show about the mint and they said that they were changing the quarter again into one with a building on the back of it.  They started to explain how uncirculated coins were valuable and that taking them out of the packaging or cleaning them would damage them because of the elements.  They mentioned that even select Disney coins were valuable, which brought me back to Florida.

My grandmother and grandfather were there and had something for me, I'm not sure what, there was a zipper in it and I told my grandfather that it was probably to carry coins.

----------


## ninja9578

*Antarctic Orphans*
The first dream was an exert from the show 'Planet Earth' about mother penquins who had lost their babies competing for the chance to mother an orphan.  

*Blueberry Disappointment* 
Then I was in a long line for food.  There was good looking stuff there, blueberry pancakes and scones had my eyes.  Barnes was right behind me and when it was my turn to order he ordered my salad and made it for me:  two scoops of lettuce, one tomato, and a scoop of cheese.

Unfortunately all of the blueberry stuff that I had seen was gone and I also took some kind of breakfast cake and something else, but I forget what the other thing was.  I also took two boxes of chocolate milk.  

I struggled to hold it all as I approached the cash register.  As I gave the cashier my card CC Williams and her boyfriend Throop walked over and did some stuff.  I said hi to Throop, I'm not sure if he responded.  

Then I sat down by myself and tried to remind myself to go to a second register for something to do with taxes.  For some reason I heard the song "Sweet dreams are made of these."

*Nazi Bookstore* 
I was on a high-school class trip or something and we had gone to Weis to eat, there were tables set up and all, but not enough room for me, and I didn't want to eat anyway.  I snuck out of the store and ran into Candice.

I tried to hug her but she kept pushing me away :Sad: .  Someone came out of the store and told us to be careful outside, there were earthquakes and, right on cue, the ground started to shake.  It was not more than a 4.0 or 4.5 so I walked towards Kmart to a bookstore.

I was looking for Stephen Laberge's book, but this book store was actually in some guys house and the books were scattered in weird ways.  My brother was also with me and I told him to come look at the Nazi paraphenalia that the guy had, which made us both a little uncomfortable.

He had all sort of puzzles that we took apart, but couldn't figure out how to put back together so we bullshitted them.  He followed us around and asked one of us to nail something into the wall.

He did it reluctantly and the guy took a picture of it or us or something.  We were very uncomfortable and I'm not sure if the guy let us leave or not.

----------


## ninja9578

*Date in Italia*
I was on a class trip in Italy and was roaming the streets with a friend and he picked up three girls.  I was stunned and couldn't believe that we had a date with three beautiful girls.  I even asked him how he did it.

The one blond with the curly hair was really taken with me and I guess he got the other two.  She held my hand and fooled around with me as we walked to a restaurant to eat.  She went in first and I went in after her.  I glanced around and decided that she had gone downstairs.

I looked more carefully downstairs, but couldn't find her.  I thought that I saw her from behind, but it was Dini Bryant.  I decided that she was upstairs and that I had missed her the first time.  So I bumped through people, Mrs. Gill and her daughter Erin were there.  I don't remember ever making it upstairs and finding them.

I think that this dream meant that I must still have feelings for Valerie.  The girl kind of looked like her and acted just like her too.  I had found out the previous day that Val had moved to Italy.


*T-Rex Myths*
I don't remember the beginning to this dream very well but Cledus from The Simpsons was there and we were sorting through Benydryl and some other brightly coloured round objects.  

The I watched a TV commercial.  "From the people who brought you the NeXtSTEP and the iPod..."  The same bright colours that the little round objects were were now on the new iMacs and they spun around like the old spinning iMac commercial.

Then the Mythbusters were using a robotic T-Rex model to test something, going on something that I had done in a previous dream that I don't remember.  The model needed some work so they decided to use a throwing rig, also from the previous dream, to throw grilled cheese for some reason.  Then I woke up at 5:10 and stayed up for about an hour.


*In Narcholepsy*
After going back to bed I had a dream in which I was sick and hallucinating.  I would see people that weren't really there and people would change weird colours.  I was in the weight room and some little kids brought down a rubber ball or two and threw them for my dog.  Fearing that she would choke I held her back and yelled at the kids.

A shrink was called to help me with the hallucinations, I told him that I felt shitty and was sick, and I'm not sure what else.  Then I had a false awakening.

I was still sick and it was 12:10, my alarm for 10:00 hadn't gone off and I was almost two hours late for work.  I debated calling in sick, calling to explain, and going back to bed.

----------


## ninja9578

I've decided to name my dreams to make them easier to find and easier to tell individual dreams apart from each other.

I woke up twice in the middle of the night and thought about doing a WILD both times, but my allergies prevented me from breathing in a relaxing way.  Stupid pollen.  I remembered having dreams both times that I woke up, but not what they were.  Then I had two really really long dreams.

*Nude Escape*
I was at a water park and I went down this slide and a girl was sitting at the bottom so I rubbed her back with my feet and she seemed to like it.  She was a tall, busty brunette We both went back to the top of the slide, flirting like hell.  Somehow we had gotten both completely naked by the time that we had gotten back to the top.

She went down first and I went after her, but this time instead of rubbing her with my feet I wrapped my legs around her and said “Oops.”  I started to massage her shoulders, but quickly moved to her upper back, then around to her front.  She was chest deep in the water and her breasts looked great.  Of course she reached behind and grabbed me too.

Cops came and we split up and I pretended to be crazy, going in and out of rooms, backtracking the dream I guess.  I recognized the rooms and thought that I had been there before.  My coach found me and tied me up for something, but I got out of it because I wasn’t actually crazy.

I met back up with the girl and there were a few other people now, I guess we were all wanted by the security and needed to sneak out of the park.  We got underneath a boat and tried to get to a way out, but at the end of the line we found them waiting for us.  We were underwater so they didn’t see us so we snuck back.

We said that we could just stay in the park and blend in, but one of us suggested that we didn’t have any money.  The girl I knew started to dance for trolls that ran the park from the underworld and did a nice little striptease number and they threw tons of money our way.

We continued to look for a way out, but got really well known and found ourselves at the very top of the park.  The crown cheered for us and the cops granted us safe transport out of the park since we had entertained everyone.

We made it almost all of the way out but then two girls caught up with us.  They climbed down a rope to get to us and I helped them.  They said that we weren’t entirely forgiven and they were here to kick us in the crotch.

They systematically kicked everyone in my group in the crotch a number of times (I think five) except for me since I had helped them down and was still holding one of them.  The girls disappear and I say that we should go, laughing to myself that I didn’t have to get kicked.

We all ended up in an airport and they had gotten on a plane, but I decided to get off for some reason.  Another guy didn’t quite trust me and decided to follow me.  I simply wait for the next departure.

*Engagement Mischeif*
I think that I was hanging out with Leah, Ryan’s wife and we were hanging out downtown or someplace.  We kept getting into mischief, but I forget what exactly.  Then she turned into Sarah and we started to flirt.

We continued our mischievous games and remember something to do with bouncy balls and a slingshot.  

Then me and, what I guess is my fiance were moving into Jim’s old house.  There is a bar code reader that I can’t figure out.  It’s for gift registry, my fiance shows me how to use it since apparently she’s been married before.  She’s a hot asian woman, it might have been Lucy Lui.  I go around making a game out of it and tagging everything.  For some reason I get obsessed when a compact florescent light-bulb didn’t have a barcode so I got to three more before finding one that works.  It was 69 cents.

Then I go into what appears to be a bedroom and notice a wedding dress.  Knowing that the groom shouldn’t see the dress before the wedding I sneak out and into a room full of games and other kid’s junk.  Jim says that it was all Cleo’s when she was a kid, and couldn’t believe that it had been thirty years (she’s actually in her mid twenties.)

The games won’t go through the bar reader and it says it’s because it maxed out at 39 dollars for some reason and I try to reset it.

I remember having a Playboy at one point during that dream, but not when.

----------


## The Cusp

The titles make the dreams easier to read.  Provides a little foreshadowing, gives the reader an idea of what to expect.   Looking good.

----------


## ninja9578

I tried a new induction technique last night, it didnt work, but it gave me a strange dream.

*Dream on a Stick*
I had a dream on a stick.  Im not sure what I did with it, it looked like a combination of a corn dog and an ice cream cone with chocolate sprinkles. 

*Been a While Since Class*
I was back in high-school again and I saw Laura and Kelly.  It had been a while since Id been there and couldnt remember my class schedule so I went looking for it in my binder.  The classroom morphed into the YMCA where I was stretching and playing with a flying car toy from the future.

When a girl walked in I hid it because it was from the future and top secret and a few more girls from the field hockey team piled in and started lifting.  John Yuk also came in and asked me if I had done the homework from the past two days (Monday and Tuesday.)  I hadnt.

On my way to class I was complaining to Kelly that I had computer homework to do.  I ended up in a class eating barbecue chicken and talking with some guys about the dangers of creatine.  

Then we were in my car, still eating chicken, but it was the ribs from the chicken.  Things were messy and I made sure no one touched anything.

*Silent Hill*
I wish I wrote down more details, but I thought that I would remember them.  I was in the middle of a bunch of people and the blonde cop was hyperventilating so that she would die in the fire faster.  They tied her up and leaned her over the fire.

My mother and I were going into the hospital to find the demon and we had to get by the nurse zombies, I dont remember how we did it, but it had something to do with the flashlight like they did in the movie.  

Then the girl / demon killed everybody except for me and my family.  My father was somewhere in this dream too, but I forget to what capacity.

*Blues Brothers Move In Day*
It was time to move back into school.  I drove to a dormitory for some reason and started talking to a girl who was moving in on the forth floor.  I looked around and saw a set of fake guns and western movies and a nerdy college kid who said Wanna play with mommys little soldier?  His mother was the RA.

I got out of that building and started to drive to my apartment, but a parade was blocking my route so I made a three point turn and started driving for my life as cops chased me.  We weaved in an out of traffic in the Blues Brothers car and had now become the Blues Brothers.  I was Jake.

We were trying to disguise ourselves by putting some greenish grey clay shit on our skin and I was saying to my brother that in the war that it didnt do any good, we would be killed and this stuff would run out of our bodies.

Anyway I ended up in a dumpster and someone found me.  I smiled, still wearing the green shit and smiled, it was on my teeth too.  I told the kid that I was Saras roommate, not Karas.  The person in the dumpster next to me asked if he was going to be okay.  There was a hole in his head the size of a baseball and his skull was plainly visible.

----------


## ninja9578

I sure as hell had a busy night, I set a personal record for number of dreams in a night with eight, two more than ever before.

*Computer Pirates Lucid*
Steve Jobs and Bill Gates were together for some reason, both cartoon characters.  They had finished whatever they were doing and got into an elevator.  They had some something wrong, but I dont remember what it was.  Steve Jobs wanted to come clean and Bill Gates wanted to cover it up.

I was in the elevator too, holding something that I guess was my dream journal.  That made me lucid.  I struggled to get a fix on the dream as I did reality checks, but I couldnt get ahold of it.  It ended with a false awakening.

*Molly Pregnant*
For some reason we had given my dog Molly to my grandfather and somehow she had gotten pregnant.  She had been fixed so we were confused by this.  He didnt want any puppies so he put her up for adoption in a foreign country and I want to say it was Bolivia.  We all got pissed and I told him on the phone to get my dog or piss off.

*Foil Skiing*
I was skiing around at really high speed on dirt with a pair of poles attached to foil.  I stood on the foil and it apparently made a fairly friction-free connection to the ground.  I moved around and noticed the foundation to a house so I explorer it and some other kids on scooters asked me if I was from Honesdale and I said yes.

I skied on past them and was even able to go up the hill in Shippensburg that was a bitch to run up.

*LaBerges Book*
I was in Borders looking for his book, I dont remember anything else.

*Pyromania*
I think that I was on a television show and the host or co-host was a beautiful girl and she offered me a sparkler bomb.  We were on the cellar stairs to the old house.  It took me a while to figure out how to light it, it didnt have a fuse and I had to hold the flame under it.  I held it under a hole in the bottom of the bomb and it blew up and gave me an electrical shock as it sparkled.

Next, we made a bomb out of black powder and blew that up.  Lastly we made a bomb out of what looked like two gallons of gasoline, I knew that it was going to be dangerous so I made the girl, who had since turned into Heather stand between myself and the bomb.  What I gentleman I was.  

I think that I had a false awakening before the gas blew up and I wrote down four or five dreams.

*Snowballs*
I was running home from school or something like that.  I had a backpack on, which made running hard.  I heard someone behind me for a while.  I stopped running, thinking that it was Steve Propst and it was too tiring.  Turns out it was Jake Eldred who hit me with a snowball.

Suddenly there were about ten other people throwing snowballs too, both at me and each other.  I said that if any snowball hit me in the face I would hurt them and they knew that I could.  They laughed and made fun of martial arts, but were careful not to hit me there.

I got to the bridge by pizza hut and some wanna-be thug girls had been robbing the houses via a barge in the water.

*Swimming with Porn Stars*
It started out with Lindsey holding a platter with a bunch of jello shots in it and there were golden retriever puppies sleeping on them.  Then we were in the water doing some sort of scientific calculations about swimming against a current and pregnancy.  I swam around one pregnant woman then went down to another pool with a much stronger current.

There were three people in this pool, two blond girls and I dont remember what the other person was.  I just knew that while swimming against the current I couldnt reach the one platinum blonde.  They stopped the experiment and everyone got out but me and the other girl.

She asked me if Id been in any movies before, meaning pornos.  I told her one: Barely Legal 9.  I asked Why, wanna make one with me?  She swam up and started giving me head.  I later went on a sex forum and found out that there were only 7 Barely Legal movies.

*Heathers Boyfriend*
We were in the CUB getting food.  The girls got pasta and I ordered something special.  I dont remember what it was but it was wrapped up.  The cook placed a who tray of them near my plate and told me to help myself.  I couldnt reach the spatula so I asked for help and she gave it to me.

Then we were in line and Heathers boyfriend was in town so he was going to sit with us.  He gets jealous so I was pretending to be Shannons boyfriend.  They had a new card reader and it took us a while to figure it out.  Then we sat down in a crowded room.

Heather, why is it so crowded? I asked her, sarcastically blaming her.  He boyfriend joked with her the same way, he actually acted a lot like Roger.  On the side there was some jackass with a cowboy show ripping people off.

He had people take a fake elevator to a platform that he was already on.  It went to high and he said that he would fix it.  He pulled a rope and the elevator slipped and fell a ways to scare people, then he pulled another and it slipped to where he was.  He hurried everybody off pretending that it might slip again.

One of the rednecks said I cant believe that thing was so unsafe.  I laughed to myself and said Neither can I, wondering how these stupid people were falling for it.

----------


## ninja9578

*Roadside Psycho Friend*
There was a woman on the side of a road, scared by a man who was approaching her. It was dark and she could just see his outline. He had a knife, but when she saw his face she smiled and realized that he was a friend. I'm not sure where I wa in this particular dream.

*Six Minute Cuddle Service*
I was at some sort of dating service with Amanda and Tim Taylor. I think I started out as a woman because I remember my date being with the Professor from The Simpsons. But then I was a man again and as I cuddled with someone for six minutes Amanda kept bugging me that I never did that with her and I kept trying to get her to go away and find someone else.

Al Borland was there and talking about a cheeseburger for some reason.

Then I had a false awakening where I wrote the two dreams down. 

*Creme Soda Mythbusters*
Me and Joe were at a party and thirsty, but it wasn't beer that we wanted, we both craved a creme soda. The first machine that we went to was sold out of everything, but the next one was all creme soda.

Joe's shirt was open and Val came downstairs and hers was open too, but she still wouldn't let me see anything. Finally I persuaded her to flash me and, to my surprise, she was completely flat. I told her that she just had a baby and should be huge, but she just shrugged.

The Mythbusters were there and Adam had just gotten hurt by getting hit in the head with a tree and just trying to stay conscious. There were a number of people around and a little light, I told them that they should check to see if he had a concussion with the light, but they didn't. All that time Val still had her shirt open.

----------


## ninja9578

I know that I had at least one more dream than this last night, but I don’t remember it.

*Apathetic Driving and Caveman Fight*
I was driving away from the YMCA in a coal powered car very apathetically.  In other words, I didn’t car if I crashed and burned.  Then I picked somebody up, I’m not sure who and headed back to the Y.

When we got there we saw that the town drunk had escaped from prison.  He had a long, bushy beard and was dirty as hell.  We decide to help out two other people who he is fighting with.  He and one of the cavemen from the Geico.com commercials were fighting, while another cavemen was holding them away from each other.

I got involved and attempted to quiet things down, but then the caveman attacks me.  He was really muscular and told me that my martial arts training was pointless against mixed martial arts fighters.  Like most of the people that have said that his training had involved watching the UFC and dicking around with his friends and my skills outmatched his easily.

----------


## ninja9578

*Jeremy’s New Guitar*
Jeremy had gotten a new guitar, but it was a cheapo, I think he had gotten it at Walmart with his girlfriend’s employee discount because I remember wondering if she’d get me a discounted Apple TV.

*Impossible Scavenger Hunt*
I had taken a sink out and I was arguing with my father that it should be thrown out because it was cast iron and there was no way to get parts out of it.  While I was doing this, I had distracted the rest of the family with a nearly impossible scavenger hunt.  I had said that I would give them five minutes, but it kept going and going because it was so hard.  I was on the bridge going to the Beach Lake village by Sara’s old house.

I was also inside of Lakeside Elementary for the rest of the scavenger hunt and Bob Dorn came into the school looking for some Director’s office, which was right behind me and open.  He then asked me if I would help him run a basketball league for little kids.

Now these next two had a delayed recall time of about five minutes.  I had known that I had more dreams and thought hard until they came to the front of my mind.

*Pet Mouse on Friday*
I was in bed with my pet mouse.  He started out between my bed and the wall, but I think I picked him up.  Me father was at the foot of the bed.  I asked him if I should get ready for karate, thinking that it was Thursday, but then remembering that it was Friday and my futbol friends ditched me.

*Dolphins and Pigs*
I was watching part of a documentary how a bunch of orphaned piglets were befriended by shallow water dolphins, then I joined the dream.  I was in a pool with one dolphin and one pig.  The pig was underwater and brought his nose up occasionally to breathe.  That documentary female voice was still there telling me that they never separated except during feeding time.  

During feeding the dolphin would ride the pig, preventing it from breathing or become violent to it.  Luckily it wasn’t feeding time and they were playing.  The dolphin was swimming around the surface and the pig, now full grown played beneath him.  It was a black potbelly pig, not one of the ugly pink ones and both he and the dolphin came right up to me and nuzzled me.

*Around the Yard*
I was back at the old house.  I started near the dog’s kennel and Molly was in it, I think eating her food.  Then I neared the apple trees in front, but they had been replaced by other types of trees, I’m not sure what except for the one on the end.  

Someone was juggling a futbol around and it came flying my way so I popped it back to him.  The tree at the end was my Alberta spruce, which had grown insanely fast since I had last seen it.  It had two types of fruit and a pea pod like thing too.  I continued to circle the yard, eating a ten foot tape measurer.  I remember it tasted like a pear.

The Spruce Tree


The separation between the neighbour and our yard had become more defined and hanging from a maple tree was a black and white Apple flag.  Further down the property line, the house came right up against it and it was green and moldy on the bottom.  Then I noticed the shed, it was all rotten and about to fall down.

----------


## ninja9578

*Trouble with a Stack*
I was in college and zombies were running around, but they werent rampant so business went on as normal.  Some of the other computer science guys were talking about how Matt had taken too long to build a stack.  I was confused, because I had not gotten this assignment.

I then meet up with Boog and he tells them that he could have written a program if he wanted, he would have hired me to do it.

*Nirvionic in Jaws*
I was able to switch back and forth from a dream state and something called a nirvionic state.  I dont think it had anything to do with the eastern idea of Nirvana.  The naked woman from Jaws entered the dream multiple times in the Nirvionic state while she was being attacked.  

*Sandra Pisses Me Off*
I was lifting with my father and I had taken my shirt off and lifted in my sweatshirt.  He asked me why I didnt like Sandra which pissed me off, Im not sure why and I didnt respond.  I lifted for a while, then wanted to leave.  I looked around for my shirt and found it in the back where my father was hitting the wobbly punching bag.

We left together, but werent going the same place.  He said that he had to go to a garage sale.  He would be doing so for Sandra, but I bit my lip.  I grabbed two blue pens from the desk at the YMCA, but then gave them back and moved the receptionists cup.

She moved it back and then thanked him for offering to shovel the snow even though he had been in Florida for two weeks.  We went outside and he asked if I wanted pizza.  I said that I did, knowing the only reason he asked me was that he didnt have any money and I had about eighty dollars in my wallet.

He said How do we get pizza?  I told him that we either buy it or bake it and that either Pizza Hut, Elegantes, or Two Guys would be fine.  He said he didnt have any money because he had spent $20 on coffee and bagels, I asked him how and he said it was for two people and if I had a solution for money.

I said to make her buy her own, she makes money.  She contributes the least amount of money, but spends the most.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Trouble with a Stack*
> I was in college and zombies were running around, but they werent rampant so business went on as normal.



That doesn't sound that far fetched.  Not the zombies, but the business as usual attitude in response to it.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, not my school, they overreact to everything.

*An Inconvenient Truth*
I was at some sort of conference to discuss a global disaster that has happened.  I think it had something to do with global warming, but I'm not sure, but I know the Earth was dying.

I had watched two disaster movies that night, Volcano and 10.5

*Megan's Dead Lucid*
Megan got gassed in the boat house, I'm pretty sure that I was the one who gassed her.  I'm not sure why I did it, but I brought her home and laid her down in my bed for a while.  She was nude and I guess urges settled in and I started to touch her chest and butt.

I then realized that she had been out for a long time, so I put my hand on the wrong side of her chest to feel her heart.  Now she was both Megan and a magazine in one.  I put my ear against the cover and her body, I heard a pulse, but was pretty sure that it was in my own ear.

Shit, I had accidentally killed her.  I knew that I had to get rid of the body.  I would sleep on it and hope that she woke up by morning, which she didn't.  I walked downstairs and saw that there was an inch of snow on the ground, meaning that the dirt would be frozen, making it impossible to bury her.

It's June, there shouldn't be snow on the ground, I thought.  I was now fairly certain that I was in a dream.  My brother, Shayna, and my mom were under the fan in the kitchen.  I thought about trying to fly, but thought that if I wasn't dreaming I would sure look stupid so I looked around for another sign.

I got into the living room and noticed the couch before realizing that I was in the old house.  I want to see if I can hurt my brother so I walk back into the kitchen and punch at him.  He blocked it and we started to fight.  I wasn't the normal blackbelt that I am, I was throwing flaky strikes and my hands and his blocks quickly blurred out.

"Stop for a second," I told my brother as I stopped and looked at my hands.  He didn't stop, but I wasn't paying attention to him so he couldn't hit me.  My hands regained some clarity so I decided to try something fun.  I jumped straight up through the cieling.  It felt like I broke through styrofoam.

I was now upstairs in my old room, my brother was tele-ported there and still was trying to fight me.  I pushed off the ceiling and stomped through my floor with my left leg and fell back down to the kitchen.  

That was fun so I tried again, this time I didn't punch straight through, I made a hole, which remained, and I fell back down.  I jumped again, grabbing a beam and batting away some plaster before falling again.  I made one more jump to clear the hole and then looked up.

I could see a pointed roof and a bare lightbulb, not my old room, maybe the attic.  I jumped up and grabbed a beam and pulled myself up effortlessly, it was like I weight just a few pounds.

I held myself there and kicked one of the lights to see if turning lights on and off in a dream was really that difficult.  The light went out fine for me.  I wanted to try a dimmer switch so I turned around.  I was now standing on the floor, not holding the beam anymore.

This was an attic room with a pointed roof.  "Where am I now?" I asked my brother, who said nothing.  There was a bed in front of me and beside it was a chair with a green backpack on it.  The dream was getting unstable and the backpack turned into a black purse right in front of my eyes.

At the foot of the bed was another, smaller bed about eighteen inches by three feet long.  My brother was sitting on it.  I looked around, there was a dresser at the foot of the shorter bed and a deck of cards was on it.  I saw that the top card was facing up, it was the king of hearts.  I picked up the deck and showed the king to my brother.

"Does this mean anything?" I asked him to interpret it.  He said nothing.  "Are you my brother?" I asked, not sure now.  It was my brother's body but I knew that dream characters may take other forms.  He fell over and fell asleep in the tiny bed. 

I remembered the lucid task for the month and called for Lucy, my dog.  Then the dream faded.

I woke up and wrote this dream down, I was fully awake and now can't go back to bed.  I took a B6 right before bed, I wonder if that helped my lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

*Mythbuster Challenge*
The Mythbusters had some sort of challenge between them that Adam won.  He was so happy that he started to make dumb mistakes with his next challenge.  I’m not sure what either one was but I remember Adam saying “All that’s left is to make the fuel.”

*Flamethrower*
I had either bought or built a flame thrower and was in John Tyler’s house looking for him, we were going to burn things.  I remember looking at myself in a dark glass and throwing out a opaque blue flame.


*American Wedding Strippers*
Paul Finch was getting married and we had gotten him four strippers for his bachelor party, including the two that were in the movie for Jim’s party.  We called Finch and found out that he was in Scranton and would be an hour.

I ended up now in Scranton eating something with my mother.  It was a fancy restaurant, but we were using a microwave to heat up our meals.  A waitress tried to put another meal on top of my mom’s, but it fell onto the floor.

*Working for Ship*
I was working for Ship again, I think I was a computer lab attendant, but it was in an office I think it looked like the bank.  I sat on the floor and Saidet walked by and said hi to me.  I also saw Lindsey, but she didn’t, even when I called to her.  

I noticed that she was assistant to someone else I knew.  Steve Lobo was written on the door and Lindsey’s desk had “Lindsey Theodore” printed on it.  I couldn’t remember if that was her last name in the dream, in fact it is Happel.

They were running some high security wires through the office and for security measures they needed my Facebook account.

----------


## ninja9578

*Burning the Body*
I had killed a large man.  I needed to dispose of the body.  I took a cleaver and cut his head off.  The room that I was in looked like it was made of mud, it looked like a Pueblo.  There was a hole in the right side of the room that lead to a neighbouring incinerator.  I tossed the head in along with a few other things.

Lisa Simpson sees the who thing and wants to expose the murder, but doesnt.  Then The Simpsons sing a song.

*Broken Window and Carousel Assholes*
Me and my father were driving through someones yard and needed to get out.  We were moving things around and an old lady caught us.  It was now Boog and I and we had broken her window.  She let us in and gave us tea or something like that.  She was obviously nuts and wanted to draw Boog.

We quickly went back to work and some other people who used to work there got on the go-karts.  I dont know them, they looked like inner city kids.  One of them turned his kart around and Ron kicked them off in about ten seconds.  My remote wasnt working and the old lady came back looking for Boog to draw.  Then the assholes wanted to go over to the boats.

*Steve Balmer and Fox-trot for Science*
I was in Steve Balmers office talking about something.  Then he had me call some people.  The third person that I called was named Suzan.  He left his office for a minute and Suzan didnt pick up.  It was 11:01, I followed Steve and told him that she was probably at lunch.

Then I followed him into a house where a woman was doing a weird scientific experiment.  She went up five flights of stairs, then down three, then five steps forwards, five backwards, five sideways to the left then five right.  All of that with a little kid on her back.

Then I had to do it with my brother on my back.  I kept falling or stepping incorrectly.  She said that if I did it correctly I would float.

----------


## ninja9578

My dream recall wasnt very good tonight, I think I was really tired and had a bunch of sporadic dreams.  Im pretty sure that I woke up early with no recollection of any dreams so decided against testing the SILD MP4.  It wasnt until later until I remembered the rocks dream.

*Rocks in Korea*
I was in Korea and we were near the ocean climbing on rocks.  The rocks were layered and my mom compared them to shale.  They were really cool structures and there were tunnels and stuff.  Peanut, mom, my brother, and my grandfather were all there.  My brother was talking about Stephen King as we turned a corner on top of a cliff.  

*Naked Debbie Disaster*
I was near the high school and something major had happened, Im not sure what it was but people were flocking towards the elementary school, most of the women were naked and blue so it must have been cold.

We huddled in a small room and me and Debbie debated if we should tell stories again.  So it must have happened before.  I had another Stephen King book, Im pretty sure it was The Stand.  Then its over and Im taking a shower at my grandfathers house near where the kitchen cabinet would be.

Then I heard a knock at the door.  I looked under it and could see Debbie.  Im pretty sure she was wearing something pink when I got out of the shower and put a towel on to let her in, but later she was naked.  The disaster had happened again and I hugged her, now nude and felt her up a little bit.

*Writing Down My Dreams*
I had a false awakening at one point and wrote down the dream about Korea.  Im not sure what dream this followed so Im putting it as its own. 

*Missing Cheerleader*
I started out looking for my car in a parking garage.  It was in the six hundreds somewhere and I asked someone how to get there he told me to take three rights, then a left.  He is the coach of the cheerleading squad.  He had lost one of the cheerleaders named Megan and he thinks that she was looking for me and is at my locker, which had now taken the place of the car.

Some other people are panicking and wanting to call the cops, but I show them the piece of paper with the number on it and tell them that shes at my locker.  A really hot blonde cheerleader friend of hers comes with me and we flirt like crazy on the way.

We check out the mens locker room and the bathrooms and shes not there, but decided that even though she was looking for me, she would probably be in the womens locker room so we both enter.  I dont think that she could fit inside on the lockers, but the blonde gets in one to show its possible.  I playfully lean up against the door to trap her.

I let her out and then we start making out, but a security guard walks in on us.  He takes my keys and asks me what the red thing is.  I tell him its a USB drive and he then escorts us away.  I go back to get my backpack then loose them so I go back to my family.  They inform me that there is a panic because of the missing girl and that my grandmother can go to free the blonde that I was with.   She wants to do it diplomatically, I want to do it violently.

*My Car in the Rain*
My car is out in the rain and the inside is soaked because I left the skylight open.  There is debate over who gets in and who drives.  My brothers girlfriend takes out my three sectional staff and starts to play with it, but I quickly take it from her and tell everyone that its my car and Im driving.

*Vodka Engaged*
Me, a blond girl, and Lindsey are in a motel room drinking vodka and me and the blonde are drunk as hell and jumping around.  We are fooling around and flirting a lot and Lindsey is just there.  I wake up the next morning and notice that Lindsey had posted pictures of us doing flips between the beds and had posted the caption: Ninja and  are engaged.  I dont remember the girls name and knew that we were just fooling around with the engagement.

Below the picture the girl had posted the comment that vodka was involved.

----------


## ninja9578

*Vampires*
Me and my brother were vampires, our eyes glowed bright yellow and we were trying to escape an old house where someone was hunting us.  I made it out, but decided to go back for my brother.  

I walked in the front door to scare the old hunter.  He said “Do you really think it’s him I want?” and he shot me with a spear gun in the chest.  But I see my brother’s glowing eyes behind him as he buries a pickaxe into his skull.  

He comes over and pulls what turns out to be a crucifix out of my body.  “What’s it feel like?” he asked.

“Like the most natural thing in the world, until it came out.”  I said remembering that while it was in me it didn’t hurt at all, just taking it out hurt.

*Flipping Burger Buns*
I’m at work and Ashley had made me burgers, but forgotten the buns.  I don’t want to bother her so I make them myself.  Somehow the grill makes them soggy, I guess there is fat left on it.  Ronny asks what I’m doing and I tell him and he tells me to get a free root-beer, which I decline.

*Fight in Airport*
I’m in the cafeteria at school and it’s the last day.  Josh Bryant and I are talking and I give him a playful slap in the face, but he takes offense to that and starts throwing punches.  I think he’s fooling around so I throw half-assed blocks.  I block four or five, but then one gets through and knocks me backwards.

I now realize that he’s not fooling around and get into a fighting stance, but then he backs away.  We are then hurried down an airport terminal and get in line for a plane.  There is a retarded kid there and says “That’s the kid who got into a fight at lunch.”

Another fight breaks out, but I’m not involved.

*Fugitive in H2O*
My whole family and a few other people are wanted by the police and we go in and out of water.  We get trapped in a room with a bed and a window, but it’s a second story window.  I have a gun and find a yellow pages.  I put the yellow pages under my shirt, thinking that it would be at least a little bit bulletproof.  I’m not sure if I need to kill someone or not.

Then we are in a massive water park, I still have phonebooks under my shirts and stay low in the water.  Now deep under water there is a whale shark hovering around eating plankton and little fish and we keep our distance to avoid being sucked into it’s mouth.  

We watch until hammerheads show up and then we head to shallower water, of course then there are pira&#241;as.  We get back into the park and my father tells me over a radio that there is a race going on and that we should make a break for it four seconds after the race starts.  It starts and we go.  I forget what happens next, but then there is a huge tug of war contest.

*Fight in Gym*
We are playing either kickball or softball and Joe Rushin is being picked on, saying things like “move in” when he bats then someone much much bigger than him provokes him to attack. It takes Mr. West, Matt Williams, and someone else really big to pull them apart. I think about helping out, but decide against it because I was already in a fight.

*Outside Candice’s House*
I remembered this one about an hour or two after waking up.

I was parked in my car outside of Candice’s house debating whether or not to go and ask her out or not.  I debated getting her a rose, but wondered if her father would answer the door.  I debated for a while before turning the key and pulling away.  I think that her window drapes moved and I figured that if she saw me there she would know that I was interested and call me if she was interested too.

----------


## ninja9578

*Flying Machine over Everest*
I’m building a helium powered flying machine in my grandfather’s basement.  He’s skeptical of the whole thing, especially the ball baring based wheel system, but eventually the craft gets off the ground and turns into a hot air balloon.  

I fly the balloon over Everest, but it crashes and Bear Grill, the guy from a show on Discovery digs us a shelter, going as fast as he can, but not going fast enough that he sweats, because it could freeze causing hypothermia.

*Learning to Fly from iPhone*
A girl is learning to fly from a show on her iPhone, but some old guy keeps scaring her, that’s all I remember.

*Genetic Mutations with Bethy*
I’m in a science class and the professor has three of us donate fecal material for some reason to cross-breed with something else (I think it was a bird.)  We watch them grow under a microscope from one cell to two, to four, and so on and I tease Bethy that she doesn’t believe in evolution.

Mine finishes evolving and it is a cool little blue creature that runs by and slaps Bethy on the butt.  I laugh and say that it picked up my personality and my taste in women.  It keeps growing and gets dangerous so we kill it by breaking it’s legs with a latter.

My Creature


I forget what the other creatures looked like, but when the creatures were growing, one of the girls’ grew faster than anyone else’s.  It turned out because it was twins.  They were twin flower-like creatures that communicated with each other with clicks, like the sound that mine made.  They ended up near a stream, setting in and waiting for food to fall into their mouths.

Her Creatures


*Painting Hippie Poncho*
On of my hippie ponchos was made with water soluble dyes so I was painting on it with another kind of dye which wouldn’t come off, but it got heavy and kept falling down, deforming the peace sign. 

*YMCA Dumb and Dumber*
I’m driving to the YMCA and getting a hand-job from Lindsey.  We get there and park for a few minutes while she finishes up and I watch Allisa bench press.  While I was driving I threw a closed lock out the window.

I now realized that I needed that lock, there are five locks in the parking lot and one of them was locked the way that I locked it, but it wasn’t the same type.  I pull it apart and play with it, knowing, but not knowing that it belonged to some mobsters.

Me and Harry walked through town, ignoring all of the bad things that we saw, like the man holding a gun to a child’s head and another kid about to jump off of a small cliff into a river.  

As we cross the bridge Harry is throwing things into the water and a homeless guy who is really into the environment attacks him while I turn onto the side street where I threw it.  It is covered in a foot of running water and I can’t see it until it hits my heel.

I see Harry standing above me smiling.  He had found it and tossed it to me.  We have to hold onto a raining to go against the current and back towards the YMCA, but we get there eventually.

*Being a Dick with Celibate Friend*
Someone that I knew was abstaining from sex and it was driving him nuts, it might have been my brother.  I had a number of Playboys and Penthouses so I opened them to the centerfolds to torture him.

----------


## ninja9578

*Driving Ashley Home*
Ashley was in my car and I was taking her home from work.  She was having a problem with her back so I was rubbing it for her.  She told me that she needed her spine to come out about a centimeter.  I told her that I couldnt pull her spine out.

*Driving Antiques*
All that I remember is that I had antiques that were very valuable in my car and I was driving them some place safe.

*Stolen iPod*
I was at work and a package had arrived for me, it was my new Apple TV.  I opened it up, I found it odd that it wasnt in Apples usual sleek box, rather a pretty ugly one.  I was bringing it to my car when I noticed three kids around it.

I warned them to get away from it, then they broke into it and I started to run to it.  One of them grabbed my iPod so I chased him down, catching him pretty quickly and beat the living crap out of him.

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate Mountain*
I was climbing a mountain, which was pretty easy, but then it changed before my eyes into an enormous and steep mound of sand.  I was on top of some of my karate students and I slowly came down to the bottom.  It was much warmer at the bottom and as people came down from the top they were shivering.

This turned into a drill, all of the guys had a girl on their shoulders and I made them do squats, now in a parking lot where I notice Bart Simpson doing some work with animation and a projector.  He ends up persuading me to do voice acting.

*New House*
There is a pretty lame party at the CUB, there are some drinks, but nothing that I want so I get something to eat instead.  Me and Jesse then go to see our house for next year, which is inhabited by some girls who had offered us a tour.

Jesse is in his underwear and I take my shorts off too, but my brother stays in what he’s got on.  I realize that I’m breaking out in hives, possibly from recently shaving my legs.  I excuse myself, put my shorts back on and leave, possibly going to get some beer, my brother wants some Limeade.

I climb out on their roof and try to get to a tree house kind of structure, but end up collapsing a huge tower, but not hitting the house.  To get home I have to climb another steep, loose hill and start up it.  

I see spotlights searching for me and cops telling me to come down because it is illegal to climb on that hill, but there is some other loud noise that drowns them out.  When I get to the top a pretty blond cop is waiting for me.

Something happens to her, but I forget what and next thing that I remember I’m huddled over her, holding her hand so that she doesn’t go into shock.  I see a car and try to wave it down, but it passes and I go back to her.

Climbing a difficult hill seems to have been a recurring theme in these first two dreams, I wonder what it meant.

*Snakes and Broken Breasts*
After taking a cold shower a woman is laying on the floor naked with one of her breasts missing.  It’s bleeding all over the place and we don’t know what to do, but we see a snake monster coming towards two people.  I’m out of the dream at this point.  The man takes off his leather shoes and throws one of them behind the snake, baiting it.  Its goes for it and eats the shoe.

*Party at my House*
There is pretty big party going on at my house and some of my friends and roommates are lounging on the couches, including Josh McWilliam’s older brother.  I try to get them up but they don’t want anyone else on them.  I tell them that it’s my house and I’m sitting down so they finally let me.

Josh’s brother goes to get some beers and says that he’ll get me one too.  I thank him for it, but end up spilling some of it.  The cops show up, but everyone at the party is of age so they simply sit down and watch some TV with us.

*Driving to the YMCA or Walk?*
I was in my car, I’m not sure if I was driving away from the party in my last dream or not, but I was driving around and then I wanted to go to the YMCA.  I lived close apparently, and debated driving or walking there.  I knew that I should walk for the exercise, but it wouldn’t be good for my broken leg.

*Sexy 70’s MILD*
I imagined a room with RC written on the wall as I fell back asleep and sure enough it worked.  It was an episode of That 70’s Show and Kitty was wondering why there was a large extra shelf on the wall and then I turned into Red.  “Because there is an RC on the wall,” I pointed and sure enough there was.  I was excited that this new method worked for me.  Kitty had since turned into a beautiful, young blond and we started making out and immediately went into sex.

“Will the kids hear us?” she asked.  Apparently, we had two kids.  I walked through the bedroom door without opening and then down the hall of my father’s house and through the door of my brother’s room.

Then I false awakened at work and wrote the dream down on a empty wooden sign labeled MILD.

*Flying Lucid*
I’m not sure what method of lucid dreaming this was.  It started out as just in my imagination, then it because real and happened in front of my eyes.  

I was on an airplane asking two people how they knew that they weren’t dreaming.  I was pretty sure that I was but because it was a plane I didn’t want to do anything stupid.  Then the plane started to party so I was sure that I was dreaming.  I danced with a hot flight attendant for a little while before bending her over doggy style and having anal sex with her.

*No Cash*
I remembered another one as I was heading to work for number eight.
I had no cash at work and was trying to figure out a way to pay for lung with a credit card without leaving and going to an ATM.

----------


## ninja9578

*NASA Algebra*
NASA needed a formula to stretch one second into six, which would be long enough to start certain critical systems to land a damaged space shuttle.  They also needed to be done in the right order.  I had a formula and was getting close to getting it right: 6 sec = 1 / ⅖ + x/10 + x/10 + 0

Al Gore was there too, he was going to give out an award to whoever came up with the formula first.

*Hit and Run to Hospital*
Someone hit someone else on a bike and the police started chasing them, shooting one of the people in the car.  They get to the hospital and the police follow a bloody train to the ER where a nurse is taking care of the two men.  She is covered in blood but not injured and even stands up for the two men.

*Sterility*
I was on a roof and needed to provide a sperm sample to be tested for sterility.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bobs Advice*
Bob is at the Carousel getting some kind of advice from an old guy, Im not sure what.

*Scheduling for French*
Scheduling got all screwed up so we had to redo it and while in line I noticed Crystal so we hugged each other and I picked her up.  After a few minutes, Mrs. Lautenschlauger arrived with the assignments, I think I ended up with some basic french class.

*New CPU Design*
I was part of a team of engineers trying to find a better design for the future of CPUs.  The debate must have been pretty intense because one of the guys was yelling.  I jokingly said Shh, were in a library, expecting to get a laugh, but falling on deaf ears.

*Cuttie in the Ocean*
I was at the beach and kept catching eyes with a really cute girl.  She had curly brown hair and looked like the girl that I shared a ride with to Washington.  There was lighting so everybody had to get out of the ocean so I went to a Mexican airport and noticed the television.  

They were remapping the Iraq plan and moving troops into a more dangerous area, saying that the only supporters of the president was Alberto Gonzolez.  Then the television flipped to something about when Ralph Kramden died in 1984.  They didnt say Jackie Gleason, it was Ralph.

Business owners had taken advantage and started putting his name on things, like a deserted old Coney Island type park.  I ended up on one of the water rides which just went in circles and the guy squirted me with the hose which kind of pissed me off.  Then a family with a small boy got on too as I was getting off.

*Karate Heather*
Heather had come back to class and was trying to seduce me.  She pulled me into the dressing room and took her top off.  She had gorgeous breasts under a light green bra.  She reached her hand down my pants and I felt her up as well.

Later Master Reynolds had us gather around and each gave everyone some money, each bill was different and he wanted us to tell him what we had been doing in class.  I told him that last time I taught I had them do forms and critique each other.

*Only 1.5 Million?*
Some people showed up to buy the Carousel from Tom and look around.  They watched us work and asked me and him questions about the park.  Later when I got Tom alone I told him that the park was worth more than 1.5 million, then he told me that he had let them have it for 1.4 million.

I told him that he should ask for at least five, but he just continued cleaning on of the slides.  I then wanted to take the big slide and put it in a regular sized swimming pool.

*Graboid Trouble*
I was doing something in a small village and at the edge of the village was a large arena where animals would fight each other.  JD from Scrubs was there and was an elephant shaver.  He was shaving an elephant when it went berserk and encircled some of the smaller animals and the people.

It would normally be a living wall that nothing could get through and the Shriekers couldnt, but the Graboids came from underneath and tossed the elephants around like rag-dolls.  

Somehow I got deep underground where Graboids had been mating and they were laying motionless in deep pools of water.  But there were hundreds of tiny baby Graboids that were ready to go.  They were trapped, but then a huge torrent of water rushed in and released the Graboid babies into the world.

Knowing that it would be bad I ran to my grandfathers house where two Assblasters were.  The I remembered that feeding them puts them into a coma.  I gave them sugar, fruit, bread, everything in the house, but they still wouldnt slow down, but luckily they got tame.  They obeyed the Dont bite the hand that feeds you, rule.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cindy and Heather*
I was playing with Bobbie, Molly, and Peanut but the street and Peanut was in a sink-like thing getting a bath.  I had to make sure to keep both dogs away from the street and Bobbie had since disappeared.

A white car pulled up and Cindy and Heather from high-school got out and came to say hi.  They asked me you were in the band right?  I said no, but told them that Grandjean was and that he lived somewhere around here.

Cindy said that I looked hot, then walked in the direction of the YMCA, I went with them, but ended up in the weight room, not working out.  I then went back outside to catch them on the way out.  My family was there eating Doritos and I reluctantly took one that my brother offered to me. I felt like I should have at least been doing pushups. 

Then I ended up in a grid and had lights tell me which way to go and a readout telling me how far.

*Graboids*
I had another dream about Graboids, but I dont remember what it was.

*Graboid False Awakening*
I thought that I woke up and wrote down that I had a Graboid dream.

*Phone-booth*
Somebody was playing horseshoes and needed change.  He went to a phone-booth to get it and picked up the phone.  He was then at the will of a sniper, like in the movie.

*Debugging and Jack Bauer*
I was debugging a program, but the woman who was my supervisor was so impressed that she sent me to work on the real program.  I dont remember what it was but the next thing I knew I was Jack Bauer catching a train that someone had done something to.

I found a fat, ugly terrorist hiding in a box at the front of the train.  I had a spear and pushed it up against him telling him to tell me what he had done or I would kill him.  He was holding onto a large stone slab and said that he was going to die anyway.

I threatened to make it much worse so he told me that the stone was poisonous and he had used it to infect everyone on the train.  I stabbed him with the back of the spear right through the stone a few times.  Then he fell over and I stabbed him in the back with the spear tip.  

I went to the side of the train and told my mother that I knew what I had to do and just needed to do it as I dragged the spear through the mud to get the poison off of it.

----------


## The Cusp

> JD from Scrubs was there and was an elephant shaver.



And I though _my_ job sucked...

----------


## ninja9578

*Quickmart Lucid*
I was in some kind of media store and I bought an HDTV and some accessories to go with it.  One of the accessories was an Apple TV.  I opened it up in the car and was troubled to see that it was black and looked like a miniature Xbox.  I looked at the label, not sure if I was dreaming or not and there were no letters on it, but it looked like the Xbox logo.

I now knew that I was dreaming and jumped through the car window. I glided down to the street and landed softly.  I got up and looked around, noticing a storm grate.  I jumped down it, wondering what was down there, but bounced off of it.  I wasnt forcing anything so I just turned and looked for something else to do.

I started running towards Bobs Quickmart and ran through the door telling everybody not to move.  I was robbing the place.  I went around to the register and took the money out of it.  I needed another reality check so I jumped through a display of meat.

I climbed up on the display and kissed one of the two girls working there and tried to get her give me a blow-job, but she turned into a jar of chili.  I called the other girl over and she grabbed me and then put me in her mouth.

She was good at it and gave me an orgasm in no time, it went all over the floor, but quickly turned into me pissing all over the floor.  I leaned over and it then started to come out of my mouth. I wanted to wake up but had a false awakening with Molly instead.  In the false awakening I had wet my bed during the dream.

Walking through things is my new favourite thing to do.  Whenever I walked through something I got a really cool feeling.  I think that my dream ended with me taking a piss not because I had to go, but because I smelled a skunk from my open bedroom window.

*B6*
All that I remember is that I was arguing with my mother about B6.  She told me that while it increased memory, it also caused brain damage.

*Chauvinist Pig*
Some guy had divorced his wife because she worked during the day and was only home at night.  He wanted a woman around to take care of the house.  So he met a new girl, a blonde.  She kind of looked like Carrie Bradshaw from Sex and the City, but I not sure if it was actually her.

They hit it off and ended up having sex on the first date, then got engaged.  There was a big dinner to celebrate and the blonde starts talking about her job as a DJ.  She mentions that she works all day and would only be around at night.  The guys face changed and he said the same thing he said to his first wife.  We need to talk.

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate*
I dont remember this one, but I guess that I was warming up and teaching the karate class in the studio.

*Cheating Wife*
Im not a part of this dream, but there is a couple that works together and the wife has been cheating on the husband for some time now.  He gets suspicious and tried to get to the bottom of it.  The wife denies the who thing, but then the husband remembers seeing her with one of his co-workers one time.

At the time he had thought nothing of it, but now was mad at her and the other worker so goes around to find and beat up the guy.

*Carousel Golf Balls*
Im working at the Carousel and am picking baseballs out of the field when I notice that there are golf balls all over the place.  Its odd so I start picking them up, but its more than I can carry so I go back and tell my boss about it.

*Lindsay in Florida*
Im in Florida with my friends and I notice Lindsay a few times, but decide to talk to her later.  My friends and I head to the pool and I go upstairs to change and will meet them later.  Nonny is one of those friends, but I forget who else was there.

When I come back down I see Linds again so go talk to her.  What are you doing here? she asks, happy to see me.  

Stalking you, I tease her.

She laughs and says, It looks like it.  She looks gorgeous so I decide to ditch my friends and spend some time with her, next thing I know were laying together on a lounge chair looking out over a night sky.  She tells me that I never had a chance with her and that her friends and her were just teasing us.  She belonged to a frat called DJ and they werent sluts, but the frat next door called kappa sig was full of them.

*Underwater Puppy*
In a pool somewhere I sunk myself to the bottom and looked around when I saw a tiny dog running around like a maniac down there.  He couldnt swim so her ran at full speed up the side of the pool to get to the surface, then he came back down and did it again.

I pick him up and swim to the surface with him, telling everyone that he couldnt swim and just ran up for air.  I was concerned for the little guy, wondering if he had fallen in and was trying to get out.  He was a tiny black little dog, couldnt weigh more than five pounds.

*Blood Tattoo*
Im not sure why, but I was getting another tattoo on my right leg.  It was a hole and blood pouring out of it and trickling down my leg.  Im not sure why I wanted it, I just did.  I told my father that it was best to get it done by a professional who did tattoos all the time.  I asked the woman how many she did and I was surprised when she said only one every other week about.

*LD Spa*
I was at a get-away with some classmates from high-school, Im pretty sure that it was Mr. Roberts non-credit psychology class.  I wondered around and went into a bathroom overlooking a military training area with a gun range.  There was also a trampoline there, which looked fun and Id try it later.  But I noticed a WILD Room.  

I knew that it was a special soundproof room with oxygen enriched air where WILDs would happen.  There was someone in this one so I went down stairs to the other one, but there was someone in that one too.

Amanda Flynn and Joe Rushin were there in line waiting.  I waited too, making small talk.  Joe didnt believe in lucid dreaming and was just there to be annoying, but Amanda wanted to have one.  I told her that the place was great and that I had had three lucids in the past week (which is true,) she told me that shes never had one.

I wait and do a reality check, I look at my hands and they are blurry.  I think Im dreaming right now, I tell them, but look around and find everything else normal so I go back to thinking it was real.

Im in bed now and have to go to the bathroom so I get up and go into the next room where Mr. Roberts is giving Renee a new assignment.  Something about training fish or frogs.  She laughs and groans.  He loose shirt comes away from her body and get a clear flash of both of her breasts.

I then go into the mens room, remembering that I had to go to the bathroom.

----------


## ninja9578

*Rotate Bike Tires*
No one is at work so the boss tells us to rotate the tires on the bike.  My and Bob go to get the bikes and I ride on of them out.  I get it upside-down and then some people show up with tickets to go on the go-karts.  I let them on, but some other kids show up with wristbands and I tell them that they can’t go on without a ticket.

Mark Depo and Alli Ace are also there, they wait patiently and I’m letting them on for free because they both work there.  Weird, Alli doesn’t in real life.  

*Need a Ride*
This was probably one of the longest dreams that I’ve ever had.  I’m late for school and my car won’t start.  I decide to run to school and my father offers to run with me.  I get impatient with him as he stalls, telling him that it’s three miles to school and thats at the fastest fifteen minutes, knowing that my dad can’t do one five minute mile, let alone three of them.

It’s actually more like eight miles and takes about an hour.  On the way I ask my father to pick me up in his car after school.  Then I end up at Weis, waiting for my father.  I get kind of angry but I watch the people.  

Jessica Miller walks by, but doesn’t recognize me.  I go into the store and these two guys come up to me.  “Jon,” they say.  They are selling some new kind of bread or something.

I get right to the point, “How do you know my name?” I ask them, being rude because I hated high pressure sales pitches.

“From our mailing list,” the bigger guy said.

“Where’d you get your mailing list from?” I asked, knowing that I had never signed up for any mailing list.

“From a friend,” he says.  He starts to show me some of the product, but I blow him off.  He then stops me and says that he likes me and gives me a card, telling me to call him if I don’t have a job and would like to make ten thousand a year.

I tell him that I have a job as a software engineer and they both laugh.  This pisses me off, they are laughing at my job which has a lot more respect than their job.

Anyway, my father finally shows up, but now his car doesn’t work.  He and I start looking around for people to give us a ride home.  I’m getting really mad now and I run into Laura D. And she asks me if I’m sick.  I tell her that I’m just mad, and she ensures me that I look sick, possibly from some beer that I had had when I was with her.

My brother is there too, with his car, but he’s going to my mom’s house and I’m going to my dad’s but after a while I get so pissed off I ditch my father without saying a word and go with my brother.  He tells me that he’s bought Smirnoff and had to pick up a paycheck before going home.

I ask him how he got Smirnoff (he’s underage,) but notice that he simply bought the non-alcoholic mix.  I tell him that I usually think of smirnoff as vodka or Smirnoff Ice.  That’s what I start drinking on the way home in the back seat.  My brother is in the front seat on the wrong side, like a British car.  I have three Smirnoff Ice’s then look around.

We see a female runner going down the road and my brother tells me that he doesn’t know how I do it.  His girlfriend shows up in the seat that he was in and he is now on the left side of the car, looking at her instead of the road.

I’m now drinking out of a straw from a puppy.  I know it sounds odd, but I had a little puppy who had really sweet juice coming out of it’s stomach and I was drinking out of his mouth and nose where a straw was helping.  The puppy didn’t seem to mind and I wasn’t hurting him.  

Peanut was also there, but I wasn’t drinking out of him.  He was just rubbing up against me because he was jealous that I was paying so much attention to the other dog.

*Rubix Cubes*
I remembered another one while I was at work.  There were a whole bunch of rubix cubes that no one could figure out how to solve so they kept giving them to me to finish.  I think there was one that I couldn’t get for some reason.

----------


## ninja9578

*Sphere*
It was just like the end of the movie.  We all had the power from the sphere and needed to forget it.

*MS-DOS Reality Check*
Mom had a really old computer.  I tried to boot it with MS-DOS from an old floppy drive, but it didn’t work so I let it boot from the hard drive.  She wants me to put a movie on it and I tell her that it has to be encoded correctly and that it takes a few hours because there is a lot of information on a DVD.

After booting the old computer I see that it had a few options, a few of them are REALITY CHECK.  I thought it was cool that a computer could do a reality check.  I didn’t perform any of them though I went about business, I forget what business that was.

*Fighting Suzanne*
We were in a karate class, but I wasn’t teaching, Ted was.  Someone was saying how impressed he was the we had an eight degree black belt as a teacher, I corrected him, telling him that he just got his ninth.

We got in a circle and I was sparring Suzanne Kelly.  I was going easy because it was her first time, but she didn’t fight like someone who had never sparred before.  She performed pretty good spin kicks and roundhouses.  I blocked them all easily, but she would win a tournament among her rank.  I accidently once lightly punched her in the side of the head and apologized.  

*JD Virgin*
There was something wrong with the men’s locker room and JD needed to take a shower so he asked if it was alright to go into the women's room.  Nobody complained so he jumped in with a bunch of gorgeous naked women. 

He then was asking Turk for help loosing his virginity.  The janitor had heard this and done something funny, but I forget what.  I’m pretty sure that somebody pissed in his locker.

*Grappling*
I was in high school and there was a grappling competition.  Me and my teammate had won our first matches easily, they were both against a bunch of rednecks who wrestled, but didn’t actually know how to grapple, and we were practicing.  She was very good, maybe even as good as me.  I was able to lock her up a few times, but she was sneaky and found a way out.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, last night I only had one dream, I must have been tired as hell.

*Kisses With Sarah*
Sarah and Valerie were on the boats at work.  Val left without saying anything, but Sarah walked over to say hi.  She was wearing sunglasses and a green bikini and looked hot.  I smiled and walked to meet her.  I hugged her and grabbed her ass as she and I traded kisses on the cheek.

I got bold and tried to kiss her lips and she let me.  We stayed frozen like that for a moment before adding our tongues to the action.

----------


## ninja9578

*Carousel Baseball Lucid*
I was at the Carousel and two kids and an old man were batting.  The kids kept telling me to go lucid, but my reality checks don’t work.  Then the entire dream starts over again after waking up for an instant, which made me realize that I was dreaming.  I tried to gain control, but I couldn’t, I stayed lucid for maybe five seconds, but couldn’t do anything but obsess on the kids and the fact that I had had this dream before.

*Lifting with Jamie*
Jamie Rowe is at the YMCA lifting weights that apparently her family makes now.  Some of them keep breaking in half, but not the ones that she is using so I wait for her to finish before I use them

*Molly Has a Soft Spot*
I was rubbing Molly’s belly when I noticed a little spot on her belly that seemed to be soft and looked as if it had been inflated.  Someone said that she might have pancreatic cancer so I examined it, but she jumped when I touched it.  I said sorry and kept rubbing her belly.

*Race to Forms*
I was in a 5K race, testing our my broken leg and was running against Sean Craig and my brother.  Sean led it out and my brother followed closely.  I quickly passed my brother and tried to beat Craig.  We got a mile into it, zigzagging back and forth between trees on this weird course.  Then we get lost and all stop, trying to figure out the route.

I ask Susan, and she starts to explain about forms.  My brother doesn’t quite understand it, but I’ve done that form for years and know it very well, I am still thinking about the race so while Susan explains the form I go take a very hot bath to soak my legs, my shin still really hurts.

I told Valerie that I would run with her next week and my leg hasn’t been bothering me so I guess I tried to test in in my dream.

*Mario, Bears, and Zombies*
I was playing a Mario game and trying to get to a secret area by using the rolling coins to make a platform.  I couldn’t get it though, whenever I tried to fly to it I fell down a pipe.  I decided to go down the pipe and continue but had a fight a boss there.

I was flying around, and looked the same as it did, only it was much much bigger than me.  It was just a head, it looked like a dinosaur head, it had sharp teeth and scaly, slimy skin.  It occasionally breathed fire, although I could too.  The object was to get behind the head and blow fire on the back side of it which was was doing until it ate me.  I stayed in it’s mouth, breathing fire and loosing health.  

It opened it’s mouth and bit down on me, this time I was right in it’s teeth and I lost health really quickly.  The next time it happened I died.  So now I’m running from zombies, but I know that it’s a computer game still because I have to cross a room that has an AppleScript on the other side of it.  

The Dino Head


There is a bear inside the room and I can’t figure out how to fight it so I close the door and look for another way around.  There are now a few more people with me and we bolt to the elevator.  Only me and a girl make it there.  I hit the elevator close door, thinking that the killer bear had escaped and leave the three or four other people to fend for themselves.

We get to the first floor and I tell her to be ready to fight, knowing that there might be zombies as soon as the doors opened, but there was nothing.  We went out into a big mall to find something to fight the bear with.  There is an enormous line at one of the stores so I go to see what it is.  It’s an AT&T store and the line for for an iPhone.

I look around the big store for a moment, before realizing that there is a liquor store across from it.  I could buy a fifth of vodka, pour it on the bear and light it on fire.  That’s all I remember.

*The Island Wants Us Dead*
On a television show they were explaining about a wrecked ship.  It had mold growing all over it and the crew was missing, but the hull was in good shape the engine just needed minor repairs and it still even had electricity.

Then it flashed back to me and a girl on the boat, I think Amber.  We are in really bad trouble and are trying to survive.  I’m not sure what was wrong, but we were using ropes and stuff to try and maneuver around, so I guess the boat was tilted.  

I made it to a level spot and noticed an island with houses right next to the water so I yelled for them to call the coast guard until the boat stopped outside some old lady’s house.  I jumped to the porch and grabbed the railing and she screamed.  I let go and she laughed and said that she was only kidding.

I climb up and she places my hands on some weird art project full of human bones.  I run away from her and fall on more human remains.

Amber and Mark and I now go to find help and we go to the next house where there is a couple filling up air kayaks.  The guy was just walking around our ship with manure all over him, which is what makes the mold grow so quickly. 

He fills them up and then asks Amber to help him stencil it.  She goes and something happens to Mark.  I tell her not to go anyway and then kick Mark lightly to show her that he’s dead and that she would be next.  She jumped over them and back to me before we both ran past them.

The woman said something about a BB going through a human body at 20 miles an hour so puts on at the tip of a throwing star and hits Amber with it.  It hits her in the mouth and bounces off of her teeth.  Now everyone on the entire island is after us, including whoever leads these people.  He is a dark, Mediterranean mad and always has his goons around.

They throw throwing star after throwing star at us.  There are now four or five of us.  I stay with Amber I think and catch the stars as they come.  I place one of the stars in my hand and use it to block the incoming weapons.  

Blocking Hold


Some of the ones that I have caught I throw back and hit them in the head and belly, killing them or at least seriously inuring them.  We get separated from the rest of them but realize that they went on a carousel ride for some reason.  The entire island has turned into an amusement park.  

We find them and sit down as they signal to us to keep our heads down.  We do and I notice the guy next to me has a shotgun.  I pull some quick martial arts to acquire the shotgun and kill him with it.  

Then one by one I kill the Mediterranean guy and two of his goons before turning on a fat guy who was also part of this group.  I shoot him four or five times with a handgun before he asks to take his own life.  I allow him to and he turns a shotgun on himself and shoots himself in the cheek.

We are almost out, but the leader and a few of his guys aren’t dead.  We end up in their house.  I pull a colt 45 like Dirty Harry and he pulls a strange looking gun.  I tell him that if he shoots me, my guys outnumber his and we will escape anyway and him and all of his goons would be killed.

It causes him to pause and think.  My friends say that on three they would run and I say that that wouldn’t be necessary, we would walk out, and we did.  Amber is relieved but I tell her that it isn’t the end.  She asks why and I touch her on the nose and say “Because we are still alive.”  I know about the future broadcast that the dream had started with.  They said that no one knew what happened to the ship, meaning that we never told anyone, meaning that we were dead.

Now I’m Hank Hill using a pair of wings to fly, they are angel’s wings.  I had had a choice between these and a few other demonic wings, but didn’t want to loose my soul  The sky gets cloudy and I go down quickly, but pass out for some reason.  I wake up and look around.  I’m back on the island and know that people are watching me.

I take a ticket for a ride casually and then try to use a phone.  I then split from Hank and am me again watching this.  They somehow are going to get him with a stool that they have planted for him to sit on, knowing that he would.

I walk away, not wanting to see what they do to him, to see that Amber is now here again too.  She has a pizza box and is fending off someone then starts crying.  I try to get to her but don’t think I do.

----------


## ninja9578

*Weird Form*
I was teaching a karate class and was running out of ideas for basics so Susan took over and had us do a form.  It was a form that I'd never seen before:

open hand block, chop, passai sho double open high block
open hand block, chop, passai sho double open high block, palm strike
then a weird move where arms were straight down and hands were sticking out was done three times, turning forwards, backwards, forwards respectively.  At the end I was about a foot from Erika for some reason, doing the same form.
then the beginning combination again, then three more of those weird moves.

Then I did the beginning combo again, thinking that it would be the same, but everyone else did two double groin strikes.  I asked Mulligan and Steve Propst when they learned the form and they said the last class, which I had missed and it was a red belt form, which was weird because they were both green belts.

Anyway after that I asked Sue about it and she apologized for forgetting that I hadn't learned the form yet and said that next we would be sparring.  Then I noticed a window where I think Nancy was giving some girl water-bottles, there were three of them with different colour tops and I at first thought that they were vibrators.

*Called Off*
Tom had called me off from work, like he had the day before and I decided to go out and get some movies, including a porno and a sex toy, I forget what it was.  I got home and I noticed that Tom was in my basement and he wanted to work on something, so I quickly hid the movies and the toys, I don't remember anything else.

*World Cup*
I was a midfielder on the USA football team and we were up against Brazil.  The first few minutes were played on our side of the field, and I even blocked a shot that otherwise would have gone in.  

They pull our goalie and replace him with a woman who boots in the entire length of the field and nearly puts it in the goal, sending it just over.  It wouldn't have counted anyway, the goalie punt is a dead ball until it is touched.

Then I got pulled and I went in a little room behind the goal of the Brazilian team and listened to the radio, knowing that I would go in at the next break so when the next break came I was ready to go.

*Zips*
I don't remember much from this one, but I know that I was in school and one of my professors wanted me to send them something.  I had to zip it up and give it a .mov extension.

----------


## The Cusp

Can't get enough of you ninja style!  I'd love to have a throwing star dream.  Gotta break out my throwing knives some day.  They're just sitting in a drawer with the rest of my cutlery.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks Cusp, I enjoyed dreaming it too  :tongue2: 

This is yesterday's dream entry, I couldn't get online for some reason.

In the last couple of days I haven’t been recalling as many dreams, maybe it’s because I haven’t taken any B6, but the dreams that I am remembering are much much longer than they were, I guess that would be better for lucidity.

*Zombies Again*
There was a girl in a supermarket, all alone with the cashier and they don’t know that outside are tons of zombies.  She uses a phone to call someone, now trapped in the store, but doesn’t get an answer.

The zombies storms the place and she manages to get on the awning, but needs to get to the roof because they are starting to climb.  Luckily now I’m there and I’m a great sniper.  I take aim and fire off a ton of shots, shooting all of the zombies that were on her ass, some I literally shot off of her back, missing the girl by inches if not less.

Then a whole bunch of martial artists show up, there must have been twenty of them, I didn’t know any of them except for Chuck Norris and Jackie Chan.  Carla from Scrubs was there and was infatuated by one of the black guys and went up and hugged him.

*They Say She Crashed and Burned...*
Rachel was going for a plane ride in her tiny private plane, which I had designed and built.  I was on the radio with her and my dad, making things went alright.  It was a tricky take-off from a really short runway with a drop-off and then a hard turn away from a mountain.  I loose contact with her immediately and we can’t see the plane in the air.

We start to search the beach and find three wristbands floating in the water.  From pictures were are able to figure out that Rachel wasn’t wearing any of them, but one of them might have been her friends.

Now there were old people who had been in a movie for little kids got booed out of a showing at a retirement home and are going down the stairs on those riding things.  The wife wants to have old people sex, but the man wants to go for a walk on the beach.

He turns into my grandfather and I plead for him to go out with his metal detector and help us search of the plane.  He said that the government has metal detectors and are probably doing that now and I tell him that the government doesn’t do shit.  I point out a capsized boat just floating there in the rough.

There is also a car in the water which they are pulling out and flipping over.  There is a name on the bottom of it, but I forget the name, it was no one that I know.  Under where the car was I see something shiny and thing that it might be the plane.  I don’t know if it was or not.

*In Class and Eck is Lutz*
In a Mr. Roberts class, which required a latter to get to Leah and Krista used to sit next to me, but they moved.  I had just come from gym class and I think that I had allergies because I wasn’t crying, but my eyes wouldn’t stop watering.  Anyway I now sat in front of Ashleigh Hedrick, who I never found the least bit appealing, but in this dream she was cute, especially since she had just gotten breast implants.

I asked if I could feel them, and she reluctantly let me on the outside of her coat.  Then I snuck my hand under, but still over her shirt.  She giggled and pushed me away.  They felt like a normal breast, just a little bit firmer.

In the class the girls were passing around a picture of Jon Eck in jail.  They thought he was hot and had photoshopped a picture of a huge dick onto it.  He had turned into Bob Lutz from Amityville Horror and murdered four people.

I had watched a Sex and the City Episode where Samantha was getting cosmetic work done, it wasn’t her breasts, but I think that’s where that came from, I do have tearing eyes from allergies when I wake up and I saw the Amityville horror yesterday too.

----------


## ninja9578

I had some really complex dreams last night, some of these were the same dream, but Im not sure how they transitioned so Im counting them as two dreams, some transitioned with a false awakening.

*Well Hello, Clarice*
I was Clarice Starling doing work on a FBI case with a baby bear, a dozen Apple TVs, and Dr. Lecter.  He was straight out with the clues to break the case, but knew something about Clarice that she had blocked out or forgotten.  He kept telling her that the answer was in the lyrics.  So when he made his escape he grabbed the last Apple TV, with the song he was referring to loaded onto it and ran.

Clarice was right behind me (I was Lecter now,) so at the turn to my road I gently set down the Apple TV and then kept running.  I looked back to find that she had stopped chasing me and was looking at the device instead.

Now two other grad students were going through the lab with everything missing.  I was one of them.  Right away they noticed the missing bear and Apple TVs, but I was the first to realize in horror that Hannibal was also gone.  I grabbed a knife, thinking he might still be there and the other guy did the same.

If he wanted to kill us wed already be dead, I said, knowing how smart he was.  I watched the two students leave the lab to find the bear cub roaming around outside.  It scared them because they knew that the mother was bound to be around and they were right.  It attacked the one on the left and slaughtered him, slashing at him and even pulling out on of his eyes.

*Mirror Fishies*
Now I was invited to Barbara Streisands private aquarium.  Catherine Zeta Jones was also there, she was a cop and thought that she might be up to something with the fish.  On the way down we watched some really cool fish.  I remember having this dream before, but I cant recall when, its not in my dream journal.

At the bottom the first fish that caught my eyes was a pack of them that were so shiny that the school of them at the surface was literally acting as a mirror.  Others were swimming vertically, I asked why, but dont remember the answer.

*Ryan and Quicktime*
My cousin Ryan had come to visit, I think his wife too, but I dont remember.  Anyway, I was driving home and I noticed my father at Koles and asked if he wanted to play racquetball at the YMCA.  He said no, but now I did so I turned around, without stopping and headed in that direction, pissed off at him.

The roads were slippery and I slid all over the place.  I was watching my Mac, I was worried that iSquint was letter-boxing my movies in conversion and would be unwatch-able on my new Apple TV.  I was running a test to see if Quicktime was faster and all of a sudden one of three movies started to really fly.  It was American Pie.  I dont remember much else except for driving through the plaza which had about a foot of water over it.

*Amanda Wants Sex*
Amanda is in my bedroom at my old house and wants to have sex.  She keeps grabbing, rubbing, and kissing my crotch and gets in 69 position with our clothes on trying to entice me, but I want to sleep.

I decide to tease her and take off my shirt for her.  She thinks Im giving in, but I grab my pillow, shove it between my legs and lay back down. 

Then I get up and look out the window.  I know that I dont live there anymore and marvel as to how much has changed and how much has stayed the same.  There is a green car in the back and a two story fort that my brother and I had build.  I real life none of that was there, but in my dream apparently it always was. 

The yard had since become pebbles so that people could park and drive on it and the neighbours house was now gone and a number of houses had gone up on their property.

*Amish Quarral*
Me and some friend ended up in a very redneck area, they were almost Amish, but only because they were poor, it was still the twenty first century.  We had gotten into a fight with a butcher and one of us (probably me) had killed him.  I dont know if it was this dream or not, but I remember sword fighting.  

The butcher had a friend, who was now after us and was very smart.  We kept trying to get away and he kept finding us, until we decided to kill him.  We now hunted him, but he kept evading us.  

We finally found him at some kind of fair or redneck get-together.  We could take out three assholes with one shot, but then one of their mothers says hi, she doesnt know that we are trying to kill him.  The guy with the gun puts a pumpkin around the end of the barrel to hide it and we chat.

The woman asks one of the guys Im with what he wants for X-mas and he says a sweater.  He is being funny because thats all she had ever given him, but she was too country-bred to get it and said that she would do it.  He then patted her on the back and sent her on her way.

The guy with the gun pulled it up to find the pumpkin and the shell missing.  Someone had told us that the guy had told them to tell us that he was in the barn and was carrying a big pumpkin.

He sent four horses after us, but we were goo with horses and tamed them, they then turned into dogs at a dog show and three golden retrievers had one all three places.

*Valerie is Hurt*
This might have been part of the pervious dream because there were a lot of similarities, but I had gotten Jacque a job at some kind of mill.  It was blue collar work, but was something.  I took her there, dropping her off and picking up Val.

I find Val and pull her away from there, but she tells me to let go of her hand.  She tried to hail a cab, but I tell her that she doesnt need to because we have a car down the road.  We wait for a break in the traffic and try to cross, but she goes to early and runs into the last car before the break.

I pick her up and rush her to the car and drive like hell, telling the people in the car that Im gonna keep driving so they had better get the directions right.  We were going to the hospital, we also had someone chasing us, I think it was the butchers friend.  

It was rainy and there was this weird brownish goop on the windshield that wouldnt go away no matter how much I used the wipers.  It was difficult to see and I was all over the road.  It was slippery too.

*Betrayal*
I show up at an Indian area with a ton of stuff, barrels of it and it takes three carts to carry all of it.  I was trying to civilize them and get them to practice some religion, probably christianity.  They had agreed and I used a key that someone had given me to open a locker in the school that we were now in.

It was a complicated locking system, but it opened and inside was nothing but another key, which was for another locker, but also a note telling me that the man that we were trying to kill in the previous dream was on the fourth floor.

I made my way down the stairs and saw that one of my friends had betrayed me and was now with the man, or else he was now his son.  They were tormenting someone else, but I couldnt see who.  I was in the process or writing the whole thing down on my dream notes.  

I might have been repeating this dream, I kind of recall having the dream twice, but it might have been my imagination.  I dive up a few flights as they look around, having heard me a bit.  I stay low, continuing to write.

*False Awakening*
I wake up in my bedroom and grab the dream notes that I have next to my bed.  I recount the entire experience of the previous three dreams.  I get to the end and then I wake up for real, some what pissed off that I now had to re-write it all.

----------


## ninja9578

*3 Girls and HD*
There were three girls argueing because they all needed a new HDTV.  The girls were young, probably about ten or eleven and they each only had fifteen dollars so their mom had to buy it for them.

*Motorcycle Gang*
I was working the cages at work and everyone was being an asshole, there wasnt a single person following the rules.  Then a motorcycle gang showed up and started to ride their bikes in the cages.

I went up to them and told them that it is private property and for them to get out.  They didnt know what to say so they went up to the boats, which I now had to fill in for and they started to be assholes up there too.  They tired piling three people in one boat and it nearly capsized and would have if I hadnt of grabbed it.  They refused to get out, but my boss told me to be nice to them.

Apparently, he knew them, or was afraid of them, Im not sure which.  There were two guys and two blonde girls, both of the girls were really cute.

*Kerri*
This might have been the same dream because I was at work in it.  I was going into the kitchen through the employee entrance next to the womans room and Kerri Ryan was going in.  I stopped her and said hi and asked her to say hi to her sister too since I hadnt seen her in a year and a half.

*Book Store*
I was in a book store, looking for my brother and found him pretty easily.  I guess that my father was there too because we went over to the sports section where my brother found both boxing and foxy boxing.  My dad was looking at the three disc foxy boxing set and was going to buy it, even though he only wanted two of them.

I figured that I would rip the DVDs and put them on my computer.  Jeremys new girlfriend was there too with a baby.  She was hot, she looked a little like the girl from the movie Antitrust.  

*Friday the 13th*
I guess I was in a Friday the 13th movie and knew it.  There was a really hot blonde girl in a white sweater on the couch and I told her that I was disappointed because usually in these movies the hot girl would take her top off.  She walked away so I grabbed her by the breast.

She turned around and I put my arms around her waist.  She was really tall, my nose was chest level and it was a strain for both of us to kiss.

----------


## The Cusp

You should have know better than to make out with a girl in a Friday the 13th movie, people having sex are always the first to die.

----------


## ninja9578

*Laura and iTunes*
Laura was talking, or asking me about iTunes, I forget why or what about.

Laura was at my house last night playing Scrabble and Rummy.  One of my brother’s friends mentioned the iPhone.

*Dylan Alone*
Dylan was watching the go-karts with me and wanted to do one ride alone.  I said that it was alright and stepped back, but looked over his shoulder the entire time.  Then they need gas and for some reason there are extra gas cans so I go and fill them up.

*Kwan Ge Nim Hillson*
Grandmaster Hillson was teaching a karate class and I was finishing it up.  After the class I asked him if I should be calling him Kwan Ge Nim or now from now on.  I believe that he had his red grandmaster’s belt.

*Melvin the Superhero Guy*
This dream was basically the Jeff Dunham performance with Melvin.  It was nearly word for word.

*High Kicks Fail*
Some friends were wondering if I could kick something that was above us, I think it was a beam or something.  I knew that I easily could, but every time I left the ground I couldn’t kick and when I did they didn’t go above my chest.  I remember getting really annoyed by this.

----------


## ninja9578

I didnt write anything down last night, I entrusted everything to memory and it didnt work very well.

*At Work*
I came to work and the lifeguards werent doing anything.  I forget who was there, but I know that Brita was there telling stories about something.

*Investigator*
There were a series of murders, all very well done and there seemed to be some medical training from the person responsible.  There were cuts that were clean and precise.  The last victim I had Megan come in and help me look at it.

This victim was cut more sloppily.  He had a cut on his head which wasnt careful at all.  I suspected that the murdered suffered from some sort of mania like Pyromania.  Im not sure why.  Megan said Nymphomania and then kissed me.  As Amber and Mark walked in we pulled apart and went on with business as normal.

*Carousel Omen Nightmare*
Looking around the Horror section at Blockbuster made me remember one more dream.
The president was at the Carousel and got into a bad accident on the go-karts.  They were able to get him out alright and he wasnt hurt, but he wanted to stay and make sure that the other person wasnt hurt.  

It was my friend Shannon, who was pregnant.  She didnt look pregnant, but I knew she was and she was holding her belly.  She was bandaged and beaten up pretty badly.

Then the president started to bang on the concrete with a hacksaw until it shattered.  We started pulling it all up.  Get a shovel, someone yelled as the pieces started to come up.  Underneath it was a white babys coffin with a black star and moon on it (or maybe it was black with white glyphic.)  They opened it up, I looked away because I knew what was in it.  They gasps and I explained.  Her mother was a jackal, I told them.  Inside was the decaying remains of a small jackal.  I dont remember what I was referring too, I think it was Shannons unborn baby.

Then I woke up and checked my room for the decaying dog.  I didnt know if I was still dreaming so I did a reality check that passed.

----------


## ninja9578

From the 11th:

*Need a Book*
I don’t remember why, but I had to keep going into Mrs. Lautenschlager’s room from high school to kept a text book.  I guess that she liked me and let me leave my books there, even though she always seemed to have a student there.  It was just one student and I guess she was tutoring him.

*Bird’s Nest*
All I know is that I tore apart a birds nest and then watched them put it back together.

----------


## ninja9578

*Late for Karate*
I was running late for karate because I couldn’t find my black belt.  I eventually found it, but had to pull tape off of it for some reason.  I eventually got to class about five minutes late and they were already warming up and Beth was teaching the class.

I knew that it was Beth, even though it didn’t really look like her, this girl had longer hair and it was down and I’ve only ever seen Beth do class with it up.

*3D Sex*
There was some new attraction at a cinema place.  They had invented 3D cinema and had incorporated the risque into it.  I guess then I was part of the movie because an older woman was trying to seduce me.  She was completely nude and not that old, maybe thirty or forty.  

We laid down on the bed and started making out.

Then I had a false awakening in which I wrote the dream down.

*Cat and Mouse*
I was being pursued by Dr. Lector, he wanted to kill me.  We kept switching between my grandfather’s and the Daily’s houses.  It was a game of wits and I got him trapped once in a big barrel type room, but he was able to break out of that pretty easily.  

I then pole vaulted onto the roof where I was safe.  Then I got back to the ground and was teaching Mandy Spickler martial arts.  It was interesting, because she was almost completely naked.  Of course then she tackled me and ended up totally nude.

I’m not sure if we grappled around or had sex, but quiet soon a car was coming and we were in the front lawn so I picked her up and we went to the backyard to continue.

----------


## ninja9578

*Ghost Riders*
I had two ghosts in my car that needed a ride somewhere.  They had died young and wanted to do something before passing away completely, so I was driving them somewhere.  I could see them, but barely, they were very translucent.

*Punching Bag*
I was trying to get in really good shape really quickly so I had some sort of trainer who kept telling me that I was all alone in this and had me keep beating a punching bag, I think I punched it into the ground like a stake.

*Not Again*
All I remember is looking down at my right leg, the one that had been smacked with the piece of wood and it had a huge bump on it, similar to the one that I had on my other leg when I broke it.

----------


## ninja9578

*Kait Back at Work*
l forget everything except for that Kaitlyn at come back to work at the Carousel and that it was a normal day there.

*Uncle Tom and Grandpa*
l was having breakfast with them and they asked my what I wanted to drink.  There were multiple types of beer, but my uncle surprised me and asked for a root beer, so I ordered the same.  Then I wondered what the difference is between root beer and birch beer.

*Murder Lucid*


I’m almost certain that I had this dream twice.  One time I simply went to sleep and told myself that in the next dream there would be someone there to tell me that I was dreaming.  I was trying to set up a MILD from within a normal dream.

l was hiding in a closet with some another person.  There must have been some people after us.  I think I had a few weapons, but there was sharp fireman’s axe in the closet.  The two people outside were head-butting the door to try and get in.  I found the rhythm and then times it so that my axe would go through the door just as his head was hitting it.

I then threw open the door and used the pointy side of the axe to finish the murder.  I remember it being very bloody and made a sickening sound.  Then we fled, my friend ran one way and I ran up the stairs, taking the bloody axe and throwing it under the stairs.

I then we up to the third floor of a football stadium.  Volleyball was being played on one side and something else on the other side.  Then I saw myself, only it wasn’t me.  It was the youngest son from War at Home.  He was telling me to come forwards.  I was dreaming after-all.

I then realized that it was only a dream, but didn’t get control right away.  I argued with myself for a while, in third person, then was finally able to take control.  “I killed someone,” I stood up and screamed loudly.  

Everyone turned around.  “I killed them with this,” I held up my bloody hand.  I didn’t have the axe, my hand was empty.  I then ran towards the edge and did a front flip down to the second level of the stadium.

That was fun so I kept going down to the ground floor, this time doing a backflip.  It was now a lecture hall and there was a professor sitting at a desk.  I went to jump spin kick him, but sailed way right.  I was having fun so I ran to the wall and did a kick-flip off of it.

“Anyone want to see me walk on the ceiling?” I asked, looking at the really high ceiling.  It was brown and there were ceiling fans about forty feet above me.  I jumped up and stayed upside down, but didn’t go to the ceiling.  I then straightened myself out and noticed a small, circular mirror on a desk near the wall.  I know that I had no reflection and I’m not sure if it even reflected anything at all.

“Alright, a portal,” I said, remembering the lucid tasks for the month.  Then I ran to it and jumped through it.  I just went through it and stayed in the room, but for a moment my vision went weird.  The contrast was all screwed up and things were darker than they should have been, I might have been seeing in black and white.

I looked for another portal to go through, but there was none.  It took me a while to think of the other task.  “Is anyone here from DV?” I yelled as I felt the dream disappearing.  From the back a young woman with curly dark hair stood up and said that her name was “Astro.”

I lost the lucidity, but didn’t wake up.  I thought then that I was back in the stadium and was now writing down the dream.  I carved in onto a stump, but then realized that it would be easier on my Mac.  

Then I was in my apartment, only it wasn’t my apartment, Jon Tyler was my roommate and he noticed a movie that was about a month overdue: Tremors 5.  He took it and gave me a movie to watch.  I forget the title.  I put the movie in my Mac and started Handbrake to rip it, not sure if my DVD player would play an HD Movie in HD.

*Fighting Lucid*
I was in the Armory for a track meet it seemed and I was trying to get to the third floor, the ground floor and get out of there, but I kept getting stuck.  The stairs didn’t follow any set pattern and I kept finding myself having to jump gaps and finding railings, very surreal.

Finally I got out of there and was talking to Theo.  He said that as soon as we got back home he would call me because he had a great new route.  I forget how many miles he said that it was, but it was long.  I told him that I was in terrible shape since I broke my leg and wasn’t able to run.

This was now a training run for college track.  For some reason I had brought my pillow with me and wanted to run with it.  I started to follow Theo, but he took off like a bat out of hell.  I then decided who to run with.  It was a distance run, I wasn’t in good enough shape to run with the distance guys, so I thought about the girls, but they were already gone.  

I followed the sprint team for a while, before ditching them.  I saw Shioban run past Becky Scoff and almost knock her over.  She apologized, but Becky just called her a bitch.  I then found myself wanted to go back to the building that I had started in because this stupid pillow was weighing me down so I started walking back.

I wished I was dreaming, I would just fly there, then it just hit me that this was a dream.  I didn’t do a reality check or anything, I just knew.  There was a girl walking by, I think it was Misty.  I said “hey you,” and grabbed her shirt.  I wanted to fight because last time I tried I couldn’t do it and I just wanted to see if I could.  This girl was the only one there, so it wasn’t a sexist thing.

I kicked her in the spine and then ridge handed her across the chest.  She fought back and tried to get away, unlike my other fighting dreams.  I tackled her and decided to do something gross.  I leaned in and bit her cheek as hard as I could, trying to take a piece off like in a horror movie.  Ii don’t think it came off, but she sure screamed bloody murder.

I tried to bite her again, and maybe a third time, but nothing came off of her.  I then wrapped my legs around her and started to grapple her, then I had a false awakening.

I was in my old room and some books and movies that were net to my bed had fallen off of the shelf.  Along them were Hellraiser, there were some baseball cards there too.

----------


## The Cusp

> The two people outside were head-butting the door to try and get in.  I found the rhythm and then times it so that my axe would go through the door just as his head was hitting it.



Nice move!  Axes are extra brutal, it's like overkill.

----------


## ninja9578

*Too Smart for Redneck Lucid*
There were two rednecks fishing and one of them said something really smart.  This woke me up and I immediately thought to myself that what was said wasn’t something a redneck could say, they just weren’t educated enough.  

I stayed still and went back to sleep, causing a DEILD.  I became lucid in a school that may have turned into my old neighbour’s house.  I just looked around.  I didn’t have any control other than myself and it was really short.

*Resident Evil Shark Lucid*
I’m in Resident Evil.  I’m not sure who I am, I’m not the woman.  I think I keep switching characters.  I see things in third person, then I go into the woman’s body, then I go into the traitor’s body.  He gets to an elevator and runs to the train where the huge beast attacks him.

Then I go back into the Hive.  I’m now an observer as the woman stops firing shots as water from the other rooms fills the hallway and sharks start circling.  I figure out that I’m dreaming and wonder what to do about the sharks.  I think I tried to get them to eat me, but they won’t.  Then my lucidity vanished.

Then I had a false awakening where I wrote down the redneck lucid.

*3 Rednecks and a Truck*
While driving along a long highway we wreck some redneck’s pickup truck and they start to chase us, but really far back since we have a car and can go fairly fast.  We stop for a soda and gas.  My mother goes in to pay for the gas and an orange soda for me as my brother pumps the gas.

Lewis and Oswald from The Drew Carey Show are now in the front seat as the rednecks catch up, not knowing that it’s us right away.  They try to act innocent but give us away.  Two of the hicks throw them out and the other one gets in the back seat with me and takes my hat, thinking of spitting in it.

I hold onto it and pull it away from him.  He says in a deep voice to let go and I say no.  “Then I’ll grab your dick and rip it off,” he says, now a biker kind of hick.

“Try it,” I say and to my surprise he grabs for my groin.  I intercept his hand and break his thumb.  Then with the same hand I chop him across the mouth and knock most of his teeth out.  Then I eye gouge him.

*Carrying a Dummy*
For some reason I was carrying a dummy up some stairs after some friends had left.  I meet up with them upstairs.  Jacob is being an idiot and dives onto a running treadmill and it slams him into a bar behind it.  He stands up and starts to stagger around.  

I call him an idiot and Bryan starts making fun of someone who had spent an hour on a machine while doing it wrong and getting no workout.

*Meter Stick Fight*
I’m at my grandfather house and two guys are downstairs that want to beat me up.  I think they are family and just want to dick around.  They throw someone else over to me, and he looks pretty hurt so I’m not sure that I want to go for this, but I go over anyway.

The start to try to wail on me, but I block and kick them away while I grab a meter stick to defend myself.  Unfortunately they both also grab one.  We fence for a while, then I grab one of their sticks and pull it away from him while the other guy grabs me.  

I use the meter stick as a pry bar to pull him off of me and throw him.  I win the fight easily now that it’s two sticks to one.  We then go upstairs and one of the guy wants a rematch.  I tell them no because I had already beat them.

----------


## ninja9578

After four lucids in two days, tonight I didnt have one.

*Kayaking Fire*
Me, my brother, and some other guy were kayaking on Beech Lake.  The other guy got away from us for a little while and came back saying that he had accidentally started a fire.  We looked over the horizon and could see smoke.

We decided to warn the people who lived there so now we started swimming for some reason.  There was an easy, but longer path around a rough spot, but we decided to go over the rough stuff.

Wayne Brady showed up for a little while and he helped us cross the rough patch, then we dove into the clear water.  It was about thirty feet deep, and there was sand on the bottom.  About thirty feet from us were house boats.

My brother knocked on the first one and a kid who I had beaten up in high school lived there.  I thought that the boats would be owned by rich people, but I guess it was a floating trailer park.  My brother told him that there was a fire coming and the kid said that he didnt care because he was on water.

I told him that the water wouldnt help him because it was coming from the other direction.  He thought that the street behind his house would be enough of a gap that the fire couldnt get to him and then he closed the door.  We left him there to die and went to the next house, but the bank was steep and there were tons of loose rocks and logs which made that very difficult.

*Vandalle Industries*
Jerry Seinfeld is on the phone with NBC, but George is there after telling Jerry to answer as Vandalle Industries so he decides to screw with him.  George freaks out and starts saying random things to make it sound like Jerry was in an office environment.

Suddenly the television starts rocking and Kramer lunges at it to try and catch it.  Jerry, George, and Kramer all fly into it and it smashes on the floor.

*Want to Play Football*
Some friends and I are playing basketball, which I hate.  We are playing horse and I cant make a single shot.  On a double wild shot from behind the three point line by the end of the court I miss the ball and say that basketball sucks and that we should play football.

Im pretty sure that I meant american football, but next thing I know Im laying on the ground with my soccer friends, who want to play soccer with me.  Mr Gibbs from middle school is there with a whistle and he says that if we could clear room for a soccer game he would get in on it too.

There was an american football game going on next to the basketball court, I wonder if with a stick I could clear everyone out, but decided that I couldnt fight that many people, even with a weapon.

*Im Moving*
Im packing everything up.  Molly keeps showing up in my dreams being extremely needy and wanting me to pet her every five seconds.  Then Im in my grandfathers basement, still packing things up.  I know that there was much more to this dream, but I just cant remember it.  The last three dreams written down, might have been different parts to one longer dream.

*Caveman Baby*
I am watching a group of cavemen in the big bush that was behind our old house.  Its kind of like a television show, because I can hear a female announcer, sounds like the woman from Planet Earth.  She says that someone in the group is having a baby and that it is planned to arrive around midnight.

They have some sort of fire system that lets them know when midnight is, I guess by how far it burns, but there is another fire that is somewhat away from them.  I have to take a piss so I douse the fire with a stream of urine.

*Kittens*
Im at somebodys house, it seems like a combination of my grandfathers house and my uncles house.  We are searching for somebody, but they arent there, then we notice a message on the DVD player.  It says to watch the movie thats in it.

I dont remember what the movie was, but it let us know something important, I also dont remember what that was.  I had a bunch of DVDs that I wanted to watch, but other things were going on.

There were cats everywhere, at least seven, all four of our kittens and three of his.  Bobbie kept showing up and we try to trap them all so that we can confine them to one area, but they keep getting out.

I go looking for more of the cats and find a red cat sleeping with two others.  I pick him up because he is cute and start to pet him.  Then set him down and let him go on his way, which is just flopping down and sleeping again.

I go up the stairs into a room where I notice money on the floor.  It looks like a ten, but there are other bills in it too, I think it was sixteen dollars.  It looks like a kids room so I take the money, but then wonder if there is a nanny-cam.

I reluctantly put the money back and go back downstairs and notice Vanessa sitting on the couch petting Peanut.  She says that she doesnt like dogs and would rather play with a cat, so I think I get her one.

----------


## ninja9578

I was really tired last night from working and karate so I didn't have very good dream recall.  That and I also tried to MILD, so here is the one that I remember.

*Sexy Asian*
All I remember is that I was having sex on a couch with a gorgeous asian girl.  I think it was Cris Tatiana (porno actress.)  I know that we had sustained it for a long time, but I was getting close and I didn't want to orgasm inside of her because I didn't have a condom on.  She took me out of her and started to use her mouth.  I think I woke up before finishing.

----------


## ninja9578

I seem to be getting better and better at having lucid dreams at will.  I went to bed not expecting to dream much at all because I was again dead tired.  When I woke up at 8 o’clock I found that I was well rested, but decided to go back to sleep and try a MILD.  The MILD failed, but it brought me into a DILD.

*Ab Cramp*
I was running around my dad’s old house and had a terrible cramp over my entire stomach.  I think it was a charlie-horse and I tried breathing and stretching it out, some of which helped the pain, but the cramp just wouldn’t go away.

*Lots of Chihuahuas*
My brother and I were in a room full of chihuahuas and we knew one of them was Peanut.  I thought it would be easy to pick him out of the bunch, but they all looked exactly the same and none of them acted like him.

*Crumple is a Strange Word*
This one I don’t remember very much, but I know it was long and complicated.  Chandler from Friends had gotten to a baseball game or something late.  Everyone else was already there.  We got there and they were giving away fish.  It wasn’t cooked or even scaled, they just handed me a six inch fish.

We got to a seat and Chandler had some cardboard rolled up in aluminum foil.  He crumpled it up and said that ‘crumple’ is a funny word.

*Queen at Carousel*
The British queen had come to where I worked and was going on the go-karts.  I was a little nervous because I didn’t want people smacking into her car.  Something else strange happened and I found myself in Shippensburg with a ballistics gel softball which was part of a set, and thought that I would only need one, but then for some reason someone else needed one too so I ran back, but didn’t make it before whatever was going on was over.

*YMCA to Beach Sailing Lucid*
I was at the YMCA and we were divvying up teams to play soccer, I told them that I would be last and went downstairs to go to the bathroom.  Then we started playing.  The teams were pretty even, but then we all started to gas and fall down a lot.  We needed a break so we stopped and said we’d pick new teams.  I again went to the bathroom.

I walked into the bathroom and my step-mom was in there too.  “This is the men’s room,” I said and nothing more as I walked into a stall.  Then another woman came in. 

“You sure know which room you’re in,” my step-mom said and left.  

“Yeah, by the urinals,” I countered, there were urinals to my left.  But the other woman made me look around.  Everything looked different, I guess that I must have really gone into the woman’s room.  The colors were different (teal) and everything was backwards.  “I must be dreaming,” I said.  I was right in the middle of wiping, but just dropped it and went out the door.  The stall didn’t have a door at all and I’m not sure if the bathroom did or not.  If it did I must have actually opened it for some reason.

I went left and there was a door there, it wasn’t one of the YMCA doors, it was more like the front door to a house, and light was emanating from the cracks around it, as if there was something really bright on the other side.  Too bad I had already done the advanced task for the month, this was certainly a portal.

The Door


I walked through it, this door acted strangely, it had kind of a rubber-type feel to it.  I got about half way through it and kind of momentarily got stuck.  Then with another step I finally pulled free of it.  (I wonder where I would have gone if I had actually opened the door?)   ::?: 

The door lead me to a yard.  It was a gorgeous day out, green grass, blue sky and almost no clouds if there were any at all.  There was a white van and a man walking from it.  He was a middle-aged, blue collar man who looked like a utility guy.  He was balding and had dark hair.  I thought about fighting him, but I had already done that recently.  I remembered something that my adoptee had asked me about a dream guide.

“Hi there,” I said politely, but the man didn’t respond, he just kept on walking.  “What’s your name?” I asked him.  Again he said nothing.  I gave up, I could have forced him to answer, but wanted to look around and didn’t want a dream guide tagging along anyway.

My adoptee had also mentioned flying to me so I decided to brush up on that.  I say a maple tree up above me and jumped up to try and grab one of the leaves from about twenty feet up.  I got high, but not high enough.  I floated just for an instant and then fell back down.  I need practice at that.

I looked around, knowing that there would be a cliff somewhere and sure enough to the left there was a drop-off.  I ran to it, reminding myself that it was a cliff and jumped off.  I closed my eyes for a second until I felt the flying feeling then opened them about twenty feet above the ground.  Sure enough, this was a long drop, about three hundred yards.  It wasn’t straight down, it was just a steep hill.   ::flyaway:: 

I think it was that hill that lead from the cottages to the beach in Cape Cod.  There was a beach below me.  I followed a path, staying about twenty or thirty feet above it and using my arms to control the direction and speed of my decent.  

I made the decent in no time, I was really moving fast, but I was still in control.  I approached the beach and felt like swimming.  I put my hands out in front of me like superman to really gain some speed.  I think I hit the sand first, then the water.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Murderer and Vampires*
The murderer gets away from the cops, but the vampire gets stuck.  I think that they are both after Bart Simpson and that the vampire is Mr. Burns.  He is stuck for a moment, but then turns into a bat and escapes very easily.  

Then we are checking my grandfathers garage for either of them.  I know that the murderer is there, but I either dont know where or dont care.  I stumble on a broken picture and there is something behind it.  

Its an old postcard from 1920, even though the banner in the picture on it says 1938.  It is about a Canadian draft dodger.  I ask my step-mom if Canada ever had a draft and she said yes.

*Cleaning up*
I am cleaning my old basement with Megan from work.  She says that its bad and I tell her that its nothing.  I ask her if she had ever been to my old house (the one that we were in.)  She said that she came the last day that he had it and had pizza with me and my mom.  

Then I took two small pails and a pair of plastic bags and went down the road from the Carousel to my old house and started to pick up trash.  The road was filthy and there was stuff everywhere.  I ditched the pails and just filled up the bags.

*Window Shopping*
I was in some store, looking at shirts.  I remember there being a ton of Bob Dylan shirts and I think that I picked one out.  Included in the shirt selection was a number of things that I didnt know what they were.  They might have been a strange type of skirt.  They were made out of a very stretchy lace and had the shape of one quadrant of a circle.

I left the store and wanted to look for shoes.  The shoe store didnt look anything like I remember, but thought that they had been bought out.  It was very plain and there were nothing but shoes on the wall, nothing on the floor.  I didnt have socks on so I had to forget it.

I then went to look at phones, I wanted a smart-phone.  Im not sure why, my katana works just fine.  They didnt have any smart phone, so I looked at the regular phones.  None of them had touch-screens.

That made me wonder if I could find a Newton at the Salvation army.  I drove in that direction, away from the route six plaza, but got turned around and started to head towards Walmart.  I decided to look at their selection of phones.  I got up there and everything was dark and there were very few cars in the parking lot.  

Walmart was closed.  I turned around and now the parking lot was full.  I dont know why people would park there if it was closed.  But then I was outside my car in the parking lot sitting by a puddle.  I had a hat, my letterman jacket, and something else.  My jacket and hat had gotten wet because I had accidentally set them down in the puddle and struggled to dry them out.

----------


## ninja9578

*Military Camp*
I was in some sort of post-Vietnam military camps.  The guys there were all veterans other than me.  We were doing some kind of exercise and there was a little girls head rolling around at our feet and none of us wanted to touch it.  Two of the people that Im with go nuts, try to get out and get shot.

The only way out is the way that they took, but if I can kill the shooter first, I can survive.  Its still only a training camp and the guns are actually paint-ball, except for me, who has my BB gun.

I go down a straight path, shooting at a target.  I see paint-balls coming for me and dodge them.  One of them hits me right in the gut.  Oh Fuck! I yell as I realize that somehow a shard of glass got jammed into my gut.

*Me and Val Want Peace*
There are four of us in Valeries bed.  Me, her, her father, and my brother.  Vals father moons me, but then leaves and my brother is trying to get to sleep and tells me to stop moving, since Val had gotten up for a moment.  She comes back and we cuddle.  I tell my brother that a bunch of penguins were coming and he leaves.

We are now alone, but she turns into Shayna.  She tells me I cant put my arm around her and to keep my hand out of my pocket because she doesnt want me masturbating.  She looks like Shayna, but is still Valerie.  She takes my hand and asks why its wet.  I tell her that Im sweating.  We start making out and I forget what else happens.

*Candice*
I havent seen Candice in a year and I meet up with her.  I take her hand and put it around me and I hug her. I pick her up and put my hands on her butt.  She doesnt seem to matter.

*Mel Gibson*
There are a few people that I cant stand and I hire Mel Gibson to kill them outside of a theatre.  I got inside, knowing that they are waiting for me.  Mel comes and starts to fight them, but runs inside, not finishing the job.

I have to get to work soon, my brother informs me that it is 10:30, but its really 9:35.  He is at our house.  I am in two places at once.  Mel now goes outside and attempts to finish the job, but cant handle it so I help him out.  I dominate them, but cant kill them so I grab one of the girls panties and pull them down.  She falls and I start touching her vagina.  

Touching turns into licking, and licking turns into fucking.  I still have to get to work, so the sex energy turns into pizza, which I can have after work.

----------


## ninja9578

The dreams last night had a great deal of sexuality, even though I didn't actually have sex with anyone.  I think part of the reason is that I'm having a sexual dry spell.   :Sad:   This first dream was in the very first dream cycle that I would have had so it was really fuzzy and more like a slideshow than motion.

*Skinny Guy*
There was a skinny guy, he had some muscles on his back, but was really thin.  He had blond, wavy hair and I think he was at some sort of car race. I then woke up and reentered the dream lucidly.  I stood around for a moment before realizing that I had to go to the bathroom.  Then I woke up again.

*Mass Evac From Spain*
I had control of a doomsday device and used it on Spain.  The entire country was wiped out.  Someone (I think Lisa Simpson) had wanted me to leave Portugal alone though, so I made a commity to see if Portugal had been damaged.  There was some collateral damage, but not very much.

I had desimated Spain, but there were tons of people still alive and they made a mass evacuation.  They either went to Portugal or Morracco.

I had seen The Simpsons episode last night in which Homer works for a new company that ends up with a doomsday device.

*Round Table Games*
I arrived at somebody's house and there were games all over the place and there were a number of people sitting on the floor with cards and other items like that.  I sat down.

I don't know what we were playing, possibly poker.  Laura was there and she said that she had to be home at a certain time (which was early,) but I don't remember the time.

*Class with Cindy*
I was back in high school in class and doing some sort of project or homework or something with Cindy.  I don't remember her last name off the top of my head, but she was the cheerleader with the big breasts.  Anyway, we kept touching each other.  She stayed to my shoulder, I stayed to her back and her left breast (I was to the left of her.)  I was being non-chalaunt about it, but she obviously didn't care.

Then I was walking down the stairs to another class and this kid kept tripping me from behind.  It was Cindy's boyfriend.  I told my friend Eric to tell him why it would be a bad idea to piss me off.

*Britney Spears in Porn*
I was on some sort of road trip and had stopped at a convienence store.  I walked in and looked momentarily at some magazine and notices some porn, but went back to shopping for whatever it was that I was looking for (probably snacks.)

Then I came back to the magazines and noticed that Britney Spears was on the cover of one of them.  Actually the entire magazine was her.  It was the old her, before she got all trailor park and skanky.  

I flipped it open and she was posing nude, then I noticed that there were a few pages of hardcore porn, mostly oral.  I decided to pick it up, along with a Penthouse, but it was chained down, like the rest of the porn.  The woman had to come unlock it for me.  I think she asked me for id, but the I woke up.

*Licking Game*
I woke up from this one a few times and reentered it, but never lucidly.  I think that's why there are random extra dreams inside of it.

I was in a pool with Ron and a girl that I don't think that I knew.  Ron was explaining the nature of the game that me and her were going to play.  I tapped Ron's shoulder and asked him to repeat parts because I had missed them.  He explained again, but I missed them again, so decided to wing it.

The game was weird.  Each roudn we would each take something off and Ron would throw some type of food at us.  Ice cream was the first thing.  Then we would lick it off of each other and we would fail if I got a boner.   ::?:   Sounds like a fun game.  

She took her top off and he trew and ice cream cone onto her shoulder and I licke dit off of her neck and shoulders and she liked it.  Then I kicked off my shoes and he threw lemon juice on my face.  Crap, I closed my eyes and tried to find the girl, who was now talking with some friends.

I ask her to lick it off and she does.  Very sensual.  I feel pressure in my pants and think unsexy thoughts.  Crap, I forget that I'm supposed to be running a race.  I run to the start, but they had already started so I start late behind a bunch of pickup trucks, which I guess are the tail cars.  I run for a while then get back to the game.

I forget what, if anything, she had taken off this time.  I now didn't have my shirt on.  Whatever was on her was all over her front.  I went to pick her up, but she jumped and I wasn't expecting it so we fell down.  I got a grip on her and then picked us both up, her legs now wrapped around my waist.  I used long licks going from her chest to her face and cleaned her off, finishing by making out with her.  We were now really into each other.

Now we leave again, into a quarentine zone.  There are doctors in white suits all around us and she had gotten some kind of virus inside of her, but somehow had gotten rid of it and not given it to me.  I believe that agent Sculley from the X-Files was there.

Since we were clean, we then went, hand in had, back to the game to finish.  I believe that we had gotten naked and Ron, or whoever it was now had thrown ice cream on her vagina and my penis, trying to get us to fail.  I licked her clean first, then she did me.  I really had to think about the worst crap, because it felt so good, but we finished game.  

I'm not sure if this was still part of the dream or a daydream but I remember then taking her hand and we ran as fast as we could to some place where we could be alone to do all the stuff that we weren't able to do during the game. 

The race part came from the fact that I knew that I had to get up early this morning to get to a 5K, I'm not sure where everything else came from.

----------


## The Cusp

> I had control of a doomsday device and used it on Spain.  The entire country was wiped out.  [/COLOR]



Well now where is the rain in Spain going to fall?  That game sounded like a good way to relax after a hard day's work launching doomsday devices.:p (look, he's got his tongue out!)

----------


## ninja9578

I was tired from the race and from work so I only remembered one dream, and not very well. 

*Alli Came Back*
I was sitting at a table with Alli and two other people, Im not sure who they were.  Anyway, I wrote down that I was looking for a video tape.  I dont recall of what or why.  Alli had just come back from a vacation with her boyfriend.  She said that at the airport he jokingly left her for herself.

Alli stopped by work last night and talked for a while and Ashley is on vacation with her boyfriend, leaving Ron with not enough cooks.

----------


## ninja9578

There were a lot of dreams about the bumper boats from work last night.  Its because I worked them all day and got a sunburn up there.  I attempted a MILD around three to put myself inside The Persistence of Memory, but I got distracted.

*Environmentalists*
An environmentalist (even more hard core than me) showed up at the boats and complained that they were polluting too much.  I checked her out and she was really hot so I somehow fixed them so that they didnt have as much emissions.

*Running with Jess and Cherries with Val*
I was running the back path at the lake, towards the little pond where we used to take the dogs and I noticed Jess Rucker running in slow motion from the other way where the path forks.  I havent talked to her in a while and turn around to go run with her.

I ask her why she is running is slow motion and she says I don everything in slow motion, meaning that she was lazy.  However now she was running fairly quickly and I had a hard time keeping up with her and even fell behind her a few times.  Every once in a while she would be in slow motion again.

We stop at the cemetery and she turns into Valerie and we have a bowl of cherries.  We arent alone, but I forget who the third person was, maybe my brother.  It also might have been Jess and we had just met up with Val.  Anyway one of them mentions that they got or needed a new PDA, with Vista.  

I told her how much Vista sucked, but them came to the realization that I would probably need one too.

*Fireproof Dorms*
I guess I was living in the dorms again and the RA had quit.  I must have been the senior resident on the hall so I became the new RA and I went on a rampage of making the hallway less of a fire hazard.

*Abla Anglais?*
I was at the boats, in the water scrubbing the side of the pool when a group of assholes showed up.  I dont know who they were, I think Josh Bryant was in the group.  But the scene then changed to some sort of spanish class and I had Josh as my partner for an assignment.  

We had to conjugate a whole bunch of verbs, I let Josh do it and I wrote them down as fast as I could.  Then things morph again.  Its still an spanish class, but now Im up high and Kinzinger is my partner.  Im still just copying his paper.

This was one unstable dream because it morphed again into The Simpsons house.  I wasnt in the dream anymore, I was just an observer.  Homer was had gone nuts and trying to kill the rest of the family.  Marge and Bart make it to a closet, but Lisa doesnt make it and he buries and axe into her head from the top.  

She walked a few steps and then falls over with her brains spilling out.

*Fathers Fighting at the Boats*
Im working at the boat and there are five people on it.  One of them is a little kid and he cant figure out how to work them.  His father is trying to explain it to him, but gets caught up in the fun.

He leans over and splashes water everywhere and this pisses off one of the other kids father who starts to argue with the man.  I break them up and send them on their way when I notice my brother and his girlfriend walking around the fence.  

I tell him that he can ride because he works there too, but she needs a ticket.  I let them on with the promise that he would pay after they were done.

*10:30 turns to 5*
We are putting everything away at work and the cars are the last thing to go.  Boog and I are backing them in and put them in the wrong way.  The last two cars are sideways.  We decide to leave them that way and let whoever takes them out tomorrow worry about it.

He says that its not going to be him because he will be doing cages if not boats.  I say Ill be doing cages or else blowing.

We then go outside and its only five oclock and now we are waiting for our replacements.  Murphy shows up a few minutes late with the ugly girl that works up front.

*False Awakening*
I get a text and thought I woke up.  Its from Valerie saying that she found out that shes not off on Friday.  Odd, our plans were for Wednesday.  I figure that she means soccer and go back to sleep.

*Where to Stay?*
Im moving in to my apartment for my senior year of school when I realize that its the weekend and that I cant get my key from the office.  I could sleep in the car, but decide to call my roommates and see if they are there yet.  They arent so I try Heather and Shannon.  

I then realize that move in day for me is still a month away.  I must have just been thinking about it, this brought me to a supermarket where I was shopping with my mom and my brother. 

We were looking for raspberries, I found a whole load of fruit, including strawberries, but the raspberries were on the other side of the refrigerator.  There came in huge packages.

I forget why, maybe it was raining or maybe someone was after us, but we ran to the car.  I got there first because I knew a shortcut.  I threw the bags in the back seat and got in with them.  Then they arrived, my brother tossed his bags in too as well as a two liter bottle of orange soda.

We were in the parking lot to the hospital.

----------


## ninja9578

*Moving in and Forgot Stuff*
I was moving into my apartment at school at the end of the summer and switching rooms with Kara.  Im bringing my grappling dummy downstairs when I realize that I forgot some stuff.  I start to make a list.  It includes TV and my Apple TV.

*Slippery Shower*
The shower in our house is slippery and I went to Kmart to find something to fix that.  Im looking for a rug, but I now also want a waterproof case for my iPod so that I can listen to it in the shower.  

What I really want now is a rug that is also a screen that I can plug my video iPod into and have it display movies for me.

Kmart doesnt have anything like that in the rugs or the iPod accessories so I head to Walmart

*Venus*
A group of us go to Venus and just miss landing in a river of molten lead.  We all complain that its really hot and thats all I remember.

*Two Lockers Because Its Me*
I was back in high school and needed an extra locker for my gym bag and other sports stuff.  I figure out that my key can be made to open padlocks so I grab one of the padlocks that works and put it on one of the bigger lockers.  I now try to figure out how to arrange my stuff in them.

I highjack a third locker for temporary storage while I figure it out.  I know that I have to hurry, Im going to be late for lunch, and Im not even sure what time lunch starts.  I run into someone who is on their way to gym class.

I finally get it right and then leave.

*Carousel Stuff Again*
I was working the damn bumper boats again.  (I need to start doing reality checks there.)  Valerie comes by with the baby and asks me to watch her for a little while so I put her on one of the boats and let her ride around with one other kid.

A woman from child services shows up and asks to see the baby.  Im a little worried, but know that Val is a good mom so I bring the baby and the other kid in.  Then the woman disappears as I pick the baby up.  I carry her around for a while, then she turns into a five point throwing star on a string that has something to do with curing breast cancer.

I throw it around, being careful because I know that the baby is still in it.  Then Boog shows up to take my place and let me go home.  I help him start the next ride and one of the kids unlocks himself and becomes a royal asshole so I scream at him and kick him off of the ride.  

I then am ready to leave, but notice a little girl with a baby riding away in one of the Barbie Jeeps, I think the purple one.  I stop her and pick up the jeep, putting in the boat house.  Me and Boog discuss something, then I take away the jeep.  He offers to do it because he thinks that hes stronger than me.  I refuse, but he walks with me.

My father is also there and has ahold of my arm.  I pull away and ask why hes pulling me to the left.  He says something like a few years ago I did it to him.

We get the jeep back and one of the axles is sitting there, but the other one is back up at the boats and had fallen off when I had picked it up.  I got back up to get it, noticing that Jessica, Amber, and Mark are just sitting around at the pool.  The forth lifeguard was there too, but Im not sure who it was.

I grab the last piece, but now it wont fit through the door. I look around, I could go out the way that we bring the boats out, there is another door at the end, but a hole in the middle of the building seems the best bet.  I push it through and then try to squeeze through myself.  Its a really tight fit, but I know that I can get through.  Tom said something about a mermaid.

I finally get out and flop down the hill, resting at the bottom for a moment, before going back up and grabbing the piece of car.  From rolling down the hill Im now punch drunk and can barely stand.

----------


## ninja9578

*Jurassic Park*
I was on an expedition to one of the Jurassic Park islands, it was one with no fences and there were only a few of us on the ground.  Then the dinosaurs came. We ran to a building and my brother got stuck outside.  An Allosaurus attacked him and ate him.  We kept running until we got to a pair of fences.  We got over the first set and started up the second as a pair of dinosaurs (velociraptors) got to the first fence.  They started to climb it.  They climbed fast, faster than we did.

Another pair of them suddenly ambushed us from the other side.  We were trapped on the fence with one pair of raptors on climbing the other fence and closing in on us and another set below us, waiting.

The raptors below us started to tear the fence out from under us and soon we were left with nothing but the large wire that held the fence up at the top.  We shimmied lone it to safety, only to be attacked by a shark.

The shark then turned to a nurse shark and then into just a cardboard representation of a shark.

*Jason Lives*
I was a coroner or a doctor or something and there were two bodies on two tables.  One of them was terribly decomposed and the other one was new.  There was something caught into the throat of the decomposed one.  I knew that it was the essence of Jason Vorhees.  I left to talk to someone else and then went back in the room.

The decomposed body was still there, but the fresh one was gone.  I went into the connecting room and looked around.  Then I looked back and saw a young boy standing there.  He was the body, and he was smiling at me.  I screamed and ran.

He chased after me but four years of high school and college track kept me far in front of him.  However, I had never been in this area before and didnt know where I was going.  The corners were fast and tight, but I maintained my distance.

Then we got to a school, which was crowded.  I think it was my old middle school.  I hide and Jason lost me, but then went after someone else.  I hit him on the back of hte head and then hid again as he searched for whomever did it.  He thought it was some girl.

She recognized him and hugged him.  Jason just stood there and snarled.  Then I think he bit her and I woke up.

*Soccer Champs*
I was part of a four person soccer team that was playing at the YMCA for the championship against Kevins team.  There were three adults and one really little kid.  We played a good game of soccer and were beating them pretty well, we passed the ball better than they did.  Then the little kids got into a fight.

Come on, this isnt a soccer game, I joked, pulling the two of them apart.  They kept going at it so I tangled them up with some quick jiu jitsu.  Now we were down a player, the other kid didnt get thrown out.  

I said that we could play with three players.  It was tough, they were now outplaying us, but Im not sure if they were outscoring us.

*Dad Was Late*
I rode with my father to the back road near where I turn on my way from work to moms house.  He was supposed to meet someone there to get something.  It might have been illegal, Im not sure.

We got there and the guy was no where to be seen.  I asked him what time he was supposed to meet him, he said seven oclock.  I looked at a watch, it was seven thirty.  I got really mad at him and told him that he had already left and if he was ever that late with me, I would ditch him.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Two Lockers Because Its Me*
> I was back in high school and needed an extra locker for my gym bag and other sports stuff.  I figure out that my key can be made to open padlocks so I grab one of the padlocks that works and put it on one of the bigger lockers.  I now try to figure out how to arrange my stuff in them.
> 
> I highjack a third locker for temporary storage while I figure it out.  I know that I have to hurry, Im going to be late for lunch, and Im not even sure what time lunch starts.  I run into someone who is on their way to gym class.
> 
> I finally get it right and then leave.



All the cool kids get extra lockers. :wink2:    I had three as well.

----------


## ninja9578

I actually did have two lockers in high school, but it wasn't because I was special, all the athletes got a big one for our gym bags (cross country and track.)  And from time to time I would put things in my girlfriend's locker, I think that's where the third one came from.

*Cages Lucidity*
I was just outside the baseball cages at work and I think the field picker was just coming in and I was looking part of it over.  I suddenly realized that I was dreaming.  There was someone else there, Im not sure who it was, but there was also another copy of me.  I lost my lucidity quickly and think I woke up and obsessed about the dream.

I think that there were two of me because I had just found out what the lucid task is for next month.  Its along those lines, even though I cant say what it is.

*Father Uncle Tom*
Me and my brother and uncle were sitting at the old kitchen table, which was now made out of ice.  He was a priest, I thought that that explained why they always said grace before each meal.  I kept asking him philosophical questions that were either Buddhist or Muslim in nature and he always answered with something to do with God.

*Kissing the Enemy*
I had made it part of the way through the Lord of the Rings movie before I couldnt take anymore.  Then it ended up at a battle scene.  There were a huge number of soldiers.  I think my brother was there with a sword and a shield.  I didnt need a shield, I wielded two straight swords.

I slaughtered the enemy with the swords with my superior fencing style before finding myself in the back yard of my old neighbour with a girl on a phone.  She was sending out orders to the enemy, so I guess that she was an officer.

I stabbed her right through the chest, but she didnt mind, and just kept on talking.  She turned away from he and I ran my blade from her butt to her neck on one side of her spine and then came back down on the other side. 

I gotta go, someone cut out my spine, she said in a nonchalant way.  Then turned around to face me.  It was Patty, the blonde girl who had lived down the hallway from me freshmen year.  She was cute so I started to make out with her.

I think the Cusp had mentioned the lord of the rings in his dream journal yesterday and that might be where that came from.  Im not sure about Patty.

*Party and Cars*
I was in my car and someone had really stunk it up with BO.  So I go to a friends house, I think it was uncle Toms, but Im not positive.  Lindsey and Christy were both there and looked fantastic.  We were all really drunk, including my brother and should have gotten going.  I played on my iPod for a moment, before realizing that it wasnt a phone.

Christy whipped out an iPhone and I grabbed it from her.  This thing is cool, I said, but it was the size of a Newton.  Then we left the party and looked for my car.  We were hungry and wanted some food so we stopped by some crazy rednecks place for a snack.  He had a rule that you had to be able to squeeze by his truck and fence in order to eat there.  It was a tight fit, but I made it.

I knew that I wouldnt be able to back out so I pushed the truck a few inches, but he caught me.  He didnt notice it had been moved at first, but then he made me fix it, even thought I blamed it on my brother.

I cant read the rest of what I wrote down.

I had seen the Seinfeld episode yesterday where the Valet had BO and stunk up Jerrys car.

----------


## ninja9578

*It’s Just a Game*
My brother had downloaded something really large, it was in code.  It might have been HTML and probably was.  Then he needed to copy it so he hit copy and it said that it would take nine minutes and that there was a missing border.

I played on the computer for a while when my mom came in and yelled at me for having something on my phone.  I started to yell back at her, telling her to stay out of my business and that it was just a game and it was free so to piss off.

The part about the HTML probably came from forums like Dreamviews since there isn’t any WYSIWYG formatting.

*Backwoods Marathon*
I was running a marathon in the backyard of my old house.  I had some kind of sports drink, but it was empty.  Luckily there was a station up ahead of me, at a turn around.  I saw my father out in front of me.  

I got to the station, grabbed the green gatorade that they had and the turned around and backtracked along the path.  I passed a food station quickly, and only grabbed a thing of green jelly.  There were green M&Ms in it too.  It was kind of gross, but I needed all the energy that I could get, my legs were already getting sore.

Since my shin had finished healing I’ve started training again for the Steamtown Marathon and my legs have been sore since they haven’t run for a few weeks.

*Simpsons*
Lisa had forgotten to do a project for class and was stressing out about it.  She needed it done in two hours.  Then there was a fire drill.  Principle Skinner said that it was the best hour and fifty six minute fire drill they ever had.

Lisa was screwed and then the camera went to Nelson who was going into the principle’s office.  He heard Lisa crying and went to go see her.  

I forget what happened between then and they were at the dinner table and Lisa had done  a report on a made up indian tribe called the Hitatchi.  Turk was there and he said that he was moved by their plight.

The Simpson’s Movie comes out today, I had watched Scrubs last night and the episode where Lisa pretended to be an indian was on a few days ago.

----------


## ninja9578

*WILD Coach*
I woke up in the middle of the night and decided to try to WILD.  I didn’t get very far, not even to the hypnogogic lights or vibrations, I got too distracted by the heat.  

I was still in my room and there were three other people there too, one of them was a WILD coach and the other two were students.  I don’t remember much else. 

*Racquetball*
I went to the YMCA where a little kid was playing soccer.  They were in the process of putting up flat panels on the wall so that I could bang a racquetball against them for practice.

This turned into a game of tennis, I think against my brother’s friend Bishop.  I started out very well at forty-love.  Then we paused the game and ended up in a church.  I still have my racquet.  We are watching something on television, but it’s a commercial.

Laura and one of her friends is also there and she asks me if I have another thirty.  I’m not quite sure what she means, but then realize that she wants a thirty inch tennis racquet.  I have two in my trunk and tell her that I’ll get them for her, but since there is a commercial, reconsider and have her come with me to my car now.

We go to the elevator and it plummets down to the ground floor.  That was the fastest elevator that I had ever been on.  

Both Laura and Bishop were at my house two nights ago and I usually go to the YMCA early before soccer to play some racquetball, but last night I had to go pick up Valerie and didn’t have time.

----------


## ninja9578

*A Plague on Xmas*
Some runner and another guy get caught in a collapsing building, which is some sort of biological weapon research facility.  The crash releases a plague that kills tons of people, really quickly.  I think my mind moved over the bodies in a similar fashion to the beginning of The Stand movie.

To top it all off there is an earthquake and huge chunks of glass start falling from the ceiling and a girl tries to dark across the floor.  Me and Saylor sprint after her, most of the falling glass is in a ring that we need to get past.  We finally making it, just missed being crushed by a chunk the size of a kitchen table.

However, we all keep climbing.  Its now slippery and tilted back towards the falling glass.  Im on all fours and dont plan to leave my hands until the shaking stops.  I cant believe this is all happening on Xmas (weird, Im not christian,) because Santa had brought my dog Peanut a nice gift.

Saylor showed up at work two days ago, everything else just seems random.

*Jacque*
Im on my way back from dinner at the CUB and notice Bridgette and Kristen walking back too.  They are holding hands and I think about saying hi, but I have my own pair of girls.  I walk back with them, holding hands with them and get into Naugle just behind Bridge and Kristen. Im happy because I only have a psychology final left and not for a while.  I think about studying for six hours and getting a really high grade.

Some of us, including me, but not the girls, get on the elevator.  There are a few people there, including Jacque.  I just hang out in the back.  Then we all notice that the elevator started to drop like a rock.  I realized that it was going down to the basement, thats why no one else had gotten on.

Anyway, I decide to say hi to Jacque.  We start talking and then are on the way to somewhere together.  She is driving, but I know the way better than her.  We drive down a steep hill and she takes a wrong turn and ends up inside of a dead end.  I tell her the right way to go and make fun of her.

Then we end up at the edge of a river or a lake.  Her phone rings and to my surprise the ringtone is Whiter Shade of Pale.  Its her boyfriend CASH, who I was hoping to see, but wasnt there.  She yelled at him that she wanted him to have a more pink and girly ringtone.  

I ask her how long shes like Procol Harum as I find some of their albums on my iPod.  I think then CASH calls again.

*I Got Caught*
I was a thief, or at least part of a team of thieves who was robbing a large house.  The cops showed up and I bolted upstairs and into a bedroom.  I slid out the window onto the tin roof.  I slid down the roof and slammed into a big tree.

The cops were waiting for me and I surrendered.  I put my hands up and a black cop, who was a friend of mine I guess said that he wouldnt need to handcuff me because he trusted me.  

He took me to a wooded area, near the shed of my old house and told me to stay put.  There were no fences or guards and the rest of my team soon arrived.  I immediately saw three marines who were hiding in the field, waiting for us to escape so I told my friends.

*Juggling*
There were a few of us juggling a soccer ball out in front of the YMCA.  There was one girl, Jamie Mousley, who looked hot and everything that she said I turned into a sexual innuendo, which she liked.  I forget what happened, but she said something along the lines of Fuck me, in a non-sexual way and I told her sure.  She said Okay, and I wasnt sure if she was joking or not, we kept eyeing each other awkwardly after that.

Then she went inside and turned into Jessica Miller, James McCurdy was also there and they were getting ready to play soccer too.  I dont know why I didnt think of joining, but I realize that this must have been what Laura was talking about when she had told me that they played some day here.

I noticed a sign for a lucid dreamers basketball game.  I didnt think that I would go because I didnt know how many lucid dreamers there were in Honesdale.  Then I went back outside to the circle, which had grown enormous and crowded.  I forget what happened, but we werent playing soccer anymore.

*Moving Dirt*
I was driving a back-hoe and moving dirt onto a construction sight.  I had to have a foreman unlock the gate because apparently people were stealing dirt.  It was nice mulch, but I still found it odd.  I moved some dirt around then found myself in a car with Lil Bush and Lil Cheney.  

They wanted something to go wrong so he asked a liberal person who was also in the car with us something about either oil or foreign policy, getting it wrong would result in the airbag going off.  He answered it right, but Dubya didnt know that and thought that it was wrong so the airbag went off and we all got trapped except for Dubya and Cheney who had expected it and found a way to protect themselves.

----------


## ninja9578

I wish I recorded these in greater detail before work, I know that there was more to these dreams. 

*War Games*
I’m doing a war game with my friends with guns that fire little foam or rubber balls.  I “kill” both of them and take their guns, but have a hard time holding onto all of their ammo.  They have a crate full of it, and some are huge, obviously for more damage.  I grab all of the small ones and one of the big ones for intimidation.  

I was now in a war room and trying to come up with a strategy.  Racheal was right behind me and had a good idea so I kissed her on the chin and went ahead with it.  She turned into the mom from War at Home.

Now I was on the other side of the war.  Sara Wentz was there and a high ranked person like me.  We were making out.  We went from lips to necks and back a few times.  The Americans won the war against the Indians, I was on the winning side.

I’m not sure what I meant by this but I wrote down that Sara mounts, but loose excitement.  Then an old man shows up with a shotgun and shoots at us and misses.  Then since the shotgun didn’t work he pulled out a flame-thrower.

*Halo*
I was flying deep underground in a hidden part of Halo and found a whole bunch of vampires.  They were in bat form and I found a way to restrain them with a pair of handcuffs.

*Pirates*
I’m with a group of people who have gotten lost.  We stumble on an old pirate ship (on land,) and find out the hard way that there are still pirates around.  They have crossbows and shoot one of my friends.  They are now after me.  They can’t get a clear shot at me with the crossbow because I keep hiding behind boxes and crates.  They are way up above me and they knock over a huge stack of boxes.  I hide in them, knowing that they are going to come down looking for my body and that their crossbows would be useless up close.

Like I had thought they come down and I wait until they are right in front of me.  Then I jump out and eye gouge the one girl.  It’s Bri, and her eye pops like a little balloon.  Racheal then pulls out a handheld crossbow and I keep Bri in between me and her.  I then trap the crossbow in Racheal hand with the back of Bri’s head and press against her until I hear it go off.  Bri’s face contorts in pain and then she dies as I chase after Racheal.

I try to eye gouge her too, but can’t to it so I wrap my arm around her neck and squeeze from behind, choking her.  I’m now afraid to let her go, she’s dead weight in my arms, but know that she will come back to life.

As I think that Bri shows back up, eyes restored, but she had the body of a dog.  I run out a door into a completely different scene, slamming it on Bri.  I forget if I still had Racheal in the choke or now, but the police arrived on the hill.

Bri’s birthday was yesterday and I had sent her a message on Facebook.  While on Facebook I also noticed Racheal’s profile.

----------


## The Cusp

Yargh!  That was some intense eye gouging!

----------


## ninja9578

My sleep cycles got interrupted by the dog shaking at one oclock and I guess the rhythm was screwed up because I didnt wake at my normal times, thus resulting in very poor dream recall.  The irony is that Im working on a dream recall mp4.

*Icy CUB*
Im going to lunch at the CUB on the first day back to Ship.  The sidewalk was icy and I slid down it most of the way for fun.  I got inside and saw Bethy handing something to her boyfriend, but didnt say hi to her.

I got to the line for food and Bunny was there so I high-fived him and asked him where the plates were.  He said that they were in the middle of the line, which confused me.  Damn, that should have made me lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*DILD Soccer*
I’m playing soccer at the YMCA with Shaun Bose and Ashley White, they keep switching bodies and one of them is goalie.  I have several moves that I shoot with, one of them I called a WILD and the other I called the DILD.  The WILD wasn’t working so I finally scored with the DILD.

I tried to WILD myself to end my dry-spell last night but failed because it’s too hot.

*Not the SATs Again*
I’m taking the SATs a third time and there is a problem.  They can’t give me the right account number, every number they give me either doesn’t fit on in the box or is the wrong number.  I’m getting frustrated because the time I’ve wasted doing that might be the difference between a 1400 and a 1200.

I don’t know why I’m taking it again, maybe it has to do with the chemistry class I’m taking next semester.  I know that Mensa entered my mind a few times.

I was offered a membership in Mensa years ago, but turned it down and haven’t thought about it since.  Maybe the wrong numbers was actually due to the FAFSA financial aid bullshit.

*Won’t Turn Off*
I’m at the boats again and turning them off, but one of them won’t go off.  I keep pressing the button, but nothing happens.  Then I guess that I’m draining the fuel, but that doesn’t work either.  I listen to it and hear something rattling around, but Dr. Ammerman figures out that the pipe is clogged in the beginning of it.

----------


## The Cusp

Mensa?  Geez, all my comments just feel stupid now...

----------


## ninja9578

I never actually joined, but I remembered that the day before that dream I had thought about joining just so that I could put it on my resume.

*Cox Lucid*
I was in a hospital, I assume that it was the Scrubs hospital and I was Dr. Cox.  There were a number of people around me watching me do something and my golden retriever was there too.  Suddenly, I was lucid.  There was blood streaming from the patient, which then turned into a bright gold light.  People gathered around me and then dispersed.  then the light again turned back to blood.  Then I woke up.

*'Til Death*
I wasn't in this dream, but the older couple in 'Til Death kept getting interrupted in the middle of trying to start having sex by the neighbours.  When they finally think they are alone the other two yell surprise from the shower.  They are both in underwear and I think that there is a third person in there too, but I'm not sure who it is.

*Escher Buildings*
The Simpsons are riding lawnmowers across an Escher work and flattening out all of the odd ends.  I then enter the dream and watch the geometry of the buildings change before my eyes.  Blocks that seem out of place float around the room and find a place where they fit into a normal looking place.  This was very surreal and I'm going to draw this one later.

It turns out later in the dream that the entire thing is one large building in the temple of Zeus (one of the seven ancient wonders)  I don't think I ever actually see the statue, but once I get to the roof there is a strange skidding track.  The track is made of one large piece of flexible metal and someone is explaining how to glide along it.  The metal bends, but little teeth in the edges keep it from going out of control and help you steer yourself.

I had watched a special on the history channel last night about the seven ancient wonders.

*Grappling Joe*
I remember very little from this dream other than the fact that Joe had tackled me to test my martial arts ability.  I was never fully underneath him like I would have liked to have been so I straightened his arm into an arm bar which let me bring his head down so that I could mount his back and fish-hook him.  He was obviously in pain and I reminded him to yell "stop" if I was hurting him too much.

----------


## ninja9578

*Old Woman*
Im on some sort of class trip with my high school senior class and Im fooling around with Ashleigh Smith and her boyfriend Pete.  I keep feeling her up and saying dirty things to her to make her laugh and Pete doesnt seem to mind.

Then we are in a supermarket to get some lunch.  Ashleigh hands me a bag for fruit and tells me to hold onto it.  I tell her that Ill hold it, but theres no guarantee that I wont use it myself.  I end up seeing a bunch of blueberries, the last ones in the store, but they are still good.  They are on something that looks like a grapevine so I pick them off after looking at the price.  Its like $5 a pound, but I dont have nearly a pound.

The a little kid shows me a bunch of boxes.  One of them is full of blueberries and one is full of blackberries.  There is another box, but I forget what was in it.  I debate for a while about buying it.  I know that the blueberries that I had now put in my pocket wouldnt fill me up so I grab the $15 box of blackberries.

The kid asks me something weird as I leave, something like is that the gold? I answer to humor him and then walk away to the register where Im behind Ashleigh and Pete again.  My total comes to just under forty dollars, I think thirty five, so I give the cashier two twenties.

Now Im back on the bus sitting next to an old woman.  There is someone else on her left and someone else on my right, but for some reason we start making out.  Its kind of gross so I pull away quickly, but then go back in as she grabs at my crotch and I grab her boobs.  She has soft, large breasts of a younger woman, but its still and older woman so again I pull away after touching her down south too and frenching her.  

She then goes for the old man sitting next to her, what a slut.  Then Were outside again and dancing.  Im just floating between partners.  I think Ashleigh is gone and I mostly float between Carly and Kristen from college.  Then one of the teachers says for us to hide on Main Street and have our partners find us.  So I run, joking to Carly (who is also running) that Id meet her at the bar.

I actually go to the bar, but am the only one who does.  I hide for a moment, looking around at the one booth place.  Its empty, but the old woman comes and looks at me.  She tells me that Im not the one that she is looking for and am relieved.  I wonder if anyone is looking for me, since I floated around partners.  

I kneel down and wait for anyone, but the bartender notices me.  Im hiding, I tell him, but tell him not to worry.  Its not from the police or anything, or a bounty hunter.  We joke around a bit about that, then we start talking.

He mentions something about a smelly big rug that he just had to throw out that he had had over the carpet which was down now.  I talk for a while, then wonder what is going on outside so I go to the door and stand there.

Stangler comes up to me and says that for evading everyone I would be on sixty minutes.  Then he asks me if Im a dungeon master in DD.  I dont know what hes talking about but then he says that he knows that I am.  All the information was in a paper that I always loose.  I laugh and say that that does sound like me.

I wonder if he meant DDR, I tell him that Im okay at it, but only ever done it once or twice.  Mulligan is the DDR master.  We then go outside and pass Nonnemacher.  I point to him and say that he is also good at DDR and he kicks me playfully.

Apparently there is a game called dungeons and dragons, Im not sure how it got into my dream, I dont recall ever hearing about it before.  

I ran into Ashleigh at the store where she works about a week ago and the first thing I noticed about her was her chest had gotten bigger since high school, even though I didnt actually say it.

I had gone to a Meat Loaf concert last night and during Paradise by the Dashboard light he warned us that it was going to be gross because we were going to watch an old man try to score, I think thats where the old woman came from.  $35 is exactly what I played for a shirt at the concert.

I must have seen Carlys picture on Facebook yesterday, I think she just added new photos so would have been in the recently updated friends list.

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate*
I'm not sure entirely what was going on, but I was in a karate class.  I was a student, not an instructor, but I was wearing a black belt so I was probably in a Shorin Ryu class at the YMCA.  I didn't recognize the instructor, but grandmaster Hilson was there too, wearing a red belt.

I woke up and then reentered it lucidly.  I was fully aware of the fact that I was dreaming, however I didn't have any control and the dream continued on normally with us practicing. I lost my lucidity after a while.

I played soccer at the YMCA last night and after that I watched Human Weapon on the History channel.  The style they focused on was karate or which I have a third degree blackbelt.

*Squashball*
I'm not sure what happened but someone had given me a squash racquet and there were some balls attached to it.  I told him that it wasn't mine and he didn't believe me.  He said that he knew about my escapades.

*1213, 1313, 1303*
I was moving in again and couldn't remember which apartment I lived in.  I first went to 1213, there was a girl in it, but wasn't my roommate and the apartment itself looked different.  

Then I went to 1313, but I couldn't find that door.  If I did find it, it was a tiny door that I would have to crawl through, then it hit me that I live in 1303.  I went to the apartment and got in with a credit card.  It was the weekend so I couldn't get my key.

Becky was there, but Kara wasn't.  I went upstairs to my old room to pack up some stuff and bring it downstairs and Becky and I started talking.  Something about her boyfriend not wanting to dance with her?

A few days ago I got a message from Becky letting me know that she had arranged for the comcast to be installed when she moves in.

----------


## ninja9578

*Put the Engines In*
There are a bunch of girls at the boats and they want me to put all of the engines back in.  Most of them had been taken out for some reason.

I changed the oil on all of them yesterday and in order to do so they have to be taken out.

*4:40 Mile*
I was at some sort of high school race.  I had just won the 800m run and was getting ready for the mile.  I was talking to Alli about how I was going to run it.  I was going to go out slow.  35 seconds for the first 200m, and then keep that pace.  70 for the first lap, 2:20 at the half mile, 3:30, at the third lap, that would put me at a 4:40 miles. It's kind of slow, but I figure that I could blast the last lap at a much higher speed.

*Jason*
There was a really hot woman who was half naked, it was the girl from the very beginning of the Freddy vs Jason movie.  She hears sounds and starts to run towards the camp but then sees Jason walking towards her and goes the other way.

She runs to me and I'm waiting for Jason.  He shows up and I fence him with my machete and disarm him, slashing him across the chest and then chasing him up a tree.

Then a stick comes to life and attacks me.  I high block the attack from one of it's branches with the back edge of the blade and them slash it through the middle.  It goes flying across the stream, not quite cut in half, but with a deep gash in it.

I celebrate by going nuts on the other trees and slashing at them for fun.

*100m Dash*
I'm running a 100m dash at a track meet.  My father is racing it too.  I'm surprised to find out that I'm not ceded at the top and aren't even in the top three.  I get stuck in lane seven and wait for the gun.

I get a shitty start, but easily pass the guy who was top cede and win the race.  After the fact I look at the clipboard of one of the officials to see that it's wrong.  I tell her that I won the race and try to get her to fix it.

Then the dream goes to an art show.  They first give back past entries that had been left.

----------


## ninja9578

*Assistant Teaching*
It is the first day of training for the new school year in the Tae Kwon Do Club at Shippensburg.  There are a lot of new people there and me, Brian, and Jon are helping Grandmaster Hillson teach them the basics.  Jon asks me what color a master's belt is in Shorin Ryu.  I tell him red and black (I think it's actually red and white,) then I ask him why Grandmaster Hillson is still wearing black.  I thought ninth and tenth degree blackbelts were red.

Becky messaged me yesterday about moving in to make sure that I had the rent paid.

*At Work Underwater*
The day is shitty and it's raining buckets on us at work, but Tom doesn't want to close.  There is about a foot of water covering the entire place and I guess that we are there to clean everything up when it's done.  I want to play video games.  I think I have my iPod and am playing solitaire.

*What's in a Bloody Mary?*
I'm watching Jeopardy.  It's a special Jeopardy with couples working together.  Alex asks one of them what's in a bloody mary and they discuss it for some time.  The game now turns into a Millionaire clone in which they stall.  The man thinks its banana juice but now takes a sip of one.

He says that it's made from the seeds of something.  I say that that's technically true and can't believe that this guy doesn't know that.  They call out to a friend, I'm not sure if he knows the answer or now.  The woman decides that they are going to use both of their remaining lifelines to make sure.

That commercial with someone called Sir Charge mentions a bloody mary.

*Tornado*
I'm giving the lifeguards a break at work and am bouncing between stations.  One of them gives me a piece of white cake, saying that it's Sloane's and that I can have it.  Sloane confirms that I can have it when I see her and eat a slice.

Now we are down at the boats together and a storm is brewing.  Out of no where a tornado forms and comes right at us.  Sloane dives underwater and I run to the boat house, but don't make it in time.  I grab one of the rails and hold on for my life.

It passes and we run down to the other shack as another tornado touches down near us and destroys a bunch of houses.  Sloane runs into the nearest building and I run to the shack that we were headed for.

The second tornado passes and we inspect the damage.  I check out a large room and none of the lights work, there is a slide that seems damaged.  The ground underneath it had been taken away and it didn't reach because it was stuck on a rock.

I tell Tom and he asks me and my brother to move the rock, it's the size of a refrigerator.  Then I go look at the rails that I had been holding on.  They were ripped to shreds and parts of them were missing.  I was lucky that mine didn't come apart on me.

I come to the realization that I almost died, but somebody reassures me that guys in their twenties don't die in tornados, guys in their thirties do.

The other day Sloane had a really sexy white bikini on.  Maybe that's where that white cake came from.

----------


## ninja9578

I had crappy sleep last night.  I had a bad headache for most of the night and still have remnants of it this morning.  I only remember one dream.

*Red and Green It*
I'm playing soccer with some people, looking back I don't know any of them.  I notice that one of them has a red aura so I ask them about it and she attacks me.  A few more people have auras now too, some red, some green, one that's both, and a couple of blue.  The red and green aura people seem to be under the control of It (The Stephen King character,) even though I never here It mentioned or even see it.

I then drive down to school and get to College Park, looking for a new apartment.  I think that It can't have control down this far.  There is a guy directing people with a flashlight, but then he changes.  He stars at me like a zombie with a red aura and says something menacing.

We drive past him and another guy who stare at me, not moving.  It seems that people with blue auras are there to help and the one guy with both green and red ones (at the same time) has power and can walk through walls.  I can't tell if he is evil or not, but I don't think that he is.

----------


## ninja9578

*Kait Got Tall*
Kaitlyn came back from California to work with us again.  As she was leaving I snuck up behind her and hugged her from behind around the belly, being careful of her bad back (odd, she doesn't have a bad back.)  We talked for a little while and I commented how tall she was, she was wearing high heels, but I was still eye level with her chest, which of course I didn't mind.  

She pulled up her shirt for some reason, revealing her tone stomach, I'm, not sure why, but she was making me horny just doing that.  I asked her how tall she was and said that she was 5'8".  She took her shoes off and told me to go back to back with her.  She was taller than me now.  

She mentioned that she had stopped running because of her back, and that's all that I remember.

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, every guy has a belly fetish.

----------


## ninja9578

*Back In Time*
I was at a hospital meeting Amanda.  I forget where we went, but it was somewhere where we thought we would be alone.  We started to have sex and it felt great, but we ended up getting caught.  

She tries to distract them by telling them that water for the kids in the hospital has been poisoned.  The nurses run to check on it and then me and Amanda run for it.

We turn a lot of corners and go through a few elevators, I'm not sure if we rode one or not, but were were heading to room 211.  We reach 211 and it's a middle school class (6th grade,) and Amanda has turned into Colleen, who started calling herself CC in sixth grade so I reminded her of that.  

Everyone seems to know that they weren't actually this age, even though they all looked it so we acted like people in our twenties and didn't really have much respect for the teacher who asked one of us to read something.

Yesterday Amanda invited me down to her cabin a week after her birthday to have a one night stand with her, 211 was the dorm number that I lived in freshmen year, I'm not sure why that came up.

*Seinfeld Bootlegger*
I'm a Seinfeld writer and they have come to me to make it funnier.  I don't really know how, but next thing I know the scene where Jerry is forced to make a bootleg copy of a movie unfolds

I read the FBI warning on the back of a DVD yesterday after copying it.  (I own it, it's legal.)

*Karate Mud Bus Ride*
I forget why, but I was wet and late for work.  I figure it's okay, I'm a lifeguard anyway and would just be jumping in the water anyway.  then I remember that I'm going in at a special time, seven, not five, which means that I have time to kill.

Crap, I remember that I'm going in a seven so that I can go to my karate class, which is at five thirty.  I go on my way and pick up Lindsay Happel on the way.  I ask her if she's going to practice with us and she says no, she has a photo shoot or something to do with her kid.  

Linds turns into Tiffany from the YMCA now I'm driving a huge bus.  I make a really sharp turn down a muddy road.  I know that one bad turn and the whole bus will tumble down the hill.  I hit the brakes hard and go slowly.  

When I'm almost at the bottom the bus driver says that he's proud of me because it was such a difficult trip.  (I don't know where he was the whole time  :Mad: )  Then he takes that back because I don't have to deal with asshole little kids in the back, because the kids sitting there were friends of mine.

We finish the mud ride down and pull it into the back of one of the go-karts, lining it up perfectly.  Now it turns into a boat with a shark statue on the front of it.

My grandfather is building them.  We had just docked the second boat with the second of either eight or ten heads, none of the boats were finished, just part of the hulls.

He asks me how long it's been since we worked on them, and both me and my brother answer not since we were ten.  He's got old electronic stuff down in the corner and I think that if the processor still works in it, I can speed up his slow computer a little bit.

I'm not sure if a 286 processor would do much good to a Pentium machine, but think that it's worth a try.

I am going into work at seven so that I can go to a karate class at five thirty.  I noticed Lindsay's profile on Facebook yesterday because she changed her profile pic.

----------


## ninja9578

*Lots of TXT*
I was at work and for some reason I was receiving and sending a lot of text messages and was mad because someone had a problem with that.  I'm not sure if it was someone that I worked with, but I have a feeling that it was Sprint trying to cut my plan down.

*Sarah*
Sarah was working at a water slide and there was no one in my line so I decided to go say hi to her.  I got up there and she was holding hands with her boyfriend, but we were old friends so I didn't think she would mind so I went up and hugged her.

Sarah just broke up with her boyfriend and yesterday there was a camp at work an it was cold so very few of them went down the water slide.

I attempted a WILD here, but gave up after about twenty minutes because I was itchy from the heat.  I got fairly deep, my body wasn't quite in sleep paralysis, but when I gave up I found it very difficult to move and my entire body felt heavy.  I has slight hypnogogic plasma, but no images and no feelings of falling yet.  WILDs are best saved for winter.

*Poltergeist X-Files*
Agent Scully and I are driving somewhere, but are now dead.  We realize that we are dead and think about having some fun and driving the car into something, but there is no time for that now.  We are investigating explosions and demolition on a massive scale.  Tanks are being blown up and then we get to a house with Agent Mulder and we watch it literally rip itself to pieces and disappear.

I saw Poltergeist a few days ago, but I don't think that's what caused this.  I know that Agents Scully and Mulder came from me watching the X-Files yesterday afternoon.

*Dream Fragment*
Something about a lake

----------


## ninja9578

Last night I had really bad insomnia, I don't know why, my mind wouldn't go to rest, it kept running through martial arts scenarios, probably from watching Human Weapon again.  I got deep enough later on to get some hypnogogic plasma, but didn't want to WILD.  I took a sleeping pill around 3 so I didn't dream.  I got up at 6 to run a 6K race, and napped after that.

*Circular Blocks*
I was watching a few people, my brother was one of them, I think Shayna was there too, practice martial arts.  I was naked for part of it, then put on shorts as I watched.  My father joined, surprisingly, and picked it up quickly.  

There was no teacher, and I was just watching, butting in occasionally with tips and adding a few more techniques to their style that they seemed to be teaching themselves.  All of the techniques seemed to center around circular low blocks and then transition into some kind of throw.

They were very effective techniques.  I then went behind something and heard one of them say that they should have a contest to see who did it best.  I waited for them to ask me to judge, but they didn't.

That all came from Human Weapon, I'm sure.  The part about my father joining came from last night he joined in our poker game and I never known him to play before.

----------


## ninja9578

*Analyze This*
I went to a shrink because I wanted to quit the mob.  It was the exact same scene from the movie Analyze This and I turned into Robert Deniro.  I then am heading back to my apartment, I make it about half way and then realize that I left my keys in the shrink's office.

I head back, but now I can't find the door.  There are a few apartments and I hear some people above me taunting me so I head back to my place, but then remember that the office was the second apartment.

I go and knock on the door, the office has turned into a Sorority house and there are four girls in there, all in dark lingerie.  I start to tell them that I lost my keys, but then spot them and grab them.  There are two golden retrievers there that I pet.  One of them is my dog Molly.  I knew the other one, but I forget its name and I don't know it in real life.

*Bitch Trashed My Car*
My brother had a party and one of the girls got really mad at me for some reason, I don't know what she accused me of, but I didn't do it.  It happened after I hugged her, maybe she thought that I felt her up, but I didn't.

I then go out to my car later to find a frisbee jammed on the antenna and a kid is running away with a tennis racquet.  I tell him to spot and start to chase him.  I'm much faster than him and he knows it so he drops the racquet and keeps running.  I stop and pick it up.  There is a hole in it too, from being jammed into my antenna.

I get in my ca rand start it up to realize that the radio is destroyed.  The I look hard and see the dash is cracked, there are loose wires coming out of it and everything else is torn up as well.

I go back inside and ask my brother who that girl was the got pissed at me, her name was Alana Henry (real girl, but didn't look like her,) he shows me a picture and I take it for proof because I'm going to sue her.

There is more to this dream, but I forgot it.

*High School Cafeteria*
I had taken a seat in my high school cafeteria when two girls walked by.  I said excuse me and tried to move some stools out of the way.  They laughed at me and pushed them out of my reach, thinking that I wanted them and doing that to be bitches.

I tell them that I was moving them for them and then go up to get some food.  Whatever they're serving looks gross so I go get some fruit.

*Bouncy Shit*
Me and some partners invented something new, but it was alive and turned into a relentless blob.  After fighting it, they subdue it, but my female partner has turned it into tiny rubber balls saying that after some more testing she would be able to market it.

It also turns out that it's a great soda and we start mass manufacturing it.  We had all of the flavors, but at one of our anniversaries they ask us about a new flavor for the celebration.  I think fast and say "Orange Creme," I grab a box of orange and pour some creme soda in it too.

I hand it to the young girl who surprises everyone when she says that she doesn't like it.  She explained that, while it was good, it tasted like an orange soda with a milkshake in it.  She wanted something brand new.

We then go back to square one and go to find one of the original members of the team, who quit after the blob incident.  We find him asleep at his job as a janitor for a ship.  It's the actor who played Van Wilder, he complains about his job, but we now join him, scrubbing the floor.

There is a little kid there, which is his son.  He says that my son will enjoy all the money, he did, the worst part was the fact that he missed his father when he was working for my company.

I found a picture from the Amityville Horror for a dream interpretation in that forum, the actor who played Van Wilder was in it.

*Something Dangerous*
This might have been the prelude to the blob dream, because I don't remember the blob and I don't remember anything after this.

I'm not entirely sure what it was that was after us, but it was dangerous.  We found a shed full of farmer's tools, the farmer might have been with us.  I saw an axe, but wanted something that I wanted something that was more wieldy.  I currently had a pair of nunchakus, which I didn't think would do it against whatever was after us.

I then found two hatchets so took them both, one for each hand, then we left.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dirty Cop*
My mother was for some reason driving me to work when a cop pulled us over at the top of the hill.  He comes to the window: "Do you know how fast you were going... 48."

"The speed limit is 50," I tell my mom quietly, but the cop hears me andd then makes up a new speed of 68.  

My mother argues with the cop, saying that the cruise control was set for forty five and that he had to have made a mistake.  The cop overhears me tell her that he's just filling a quota and decides that we will fight the ticket if he gives us one so gives us a warning.

We turn around and head back home, but then realize that I still need to go to work so we drive to the store next to where I work so that I can get a snack then walk over. I have a few donuts, but want more.

There was much more to this dream, but entrusted it to memory and forgot it.

*Porn Soccer*
I was part of a group of four people, two girls and me and the guy for Human Weapon who were making a porno film.  We each picked someone up off of the street.  We walked this hot blonde downstairs to a women's bathroom where she was going to do a scene with me.

I waited for her and then went out to see what was going on.  Then I turned into simply watching the porno on my iPod.  I was behind the scenes of either the four on one scene or the Apollo scene.  

The Human Weapon guy was saying that they needed to get the physical kinks worked out before dealing with the economic ones.  He emphasized the word economics.

My mother was approaching the hammock where I Was watching it so I switched to a pick up soccer game between two teams of people dressed in fuzzy costumes.  One team was grey and the other team was either red or gold.  

They were playing hard, but fighting a lot too, kicking at each other as much as they did the ball. 

Now I'm playing in a small indoor arena with two bathrooms on either side where the refs stood.  They were slowly filling the arena with water and it was now ankle high.

There was a time out called and I had to piss so went to the bathroom, but it was only a minute timeout and I didn't make it, they started again without me.

The part about economics came from American Dad, Roger was pretending to be a Political Science professor, but the wife made him into an economics prof.  I also played outdoor soccer yesterday

*Dream Fragment*
Molly was in a dream, Bobbie too
There was another dream at the beach

----------


## ninja9578

*Fire Lucid*
I was near the incinerator at my old house.  I suddenly became lucid.  My control and the dream itself were pretty poor, it was the first dream of the night, before 2:30, but I had some control of myself.  I reached my arm in the fire and grabbed a piece of hot coal just for the hell of it.

It actually hurt a little bit, I wasn't expecting that.  There was someone else there, I think a little girl or maybe it was my brother.  I thought hard for a second, trying to remember the lucid task for the month.  After a while I remembered, but as soon as I started to go towards my house for my bedroom I lost my lucidity and woke up.

*Dr. Cox Torture*
Dr. Cox had pissed some people off, including Carla and his wife so they had him tied down and were putting tap on the hair on his chest and belly.  He was hairy as hell in this dream, more so than Robin Williams.  His wife told him that if he struggled she would punish him with a rough blowjob.    ::?: 

I watched an episode of Scrubs last night.

*Less Gravity Resort*
I'm at a resort somewhere and go into a store kind of place.  Suddenly, for me, there is less gravity.  An eighth the amount of gravity so I can float around and jump over high things, but everyone else can't.  It's kind of fun, almost like flying.

I then get into the elevator, but it breaks and starts to free-fall, forcing me to the ceiling because I fall at a slower acceleration that the lift.  The emergency brakes kick in and the elevator screams to a stop.  Shayna is hurt, and laying beneath me as I float down and open the doors.  We aren't at a floor, but I can see another elevator beneath us.

I jump down onto the roof of it as a bunch of people with flashlights come to help.  Inside the other elevator are about six or seven people, all on the floor unconscious, like Shayna.  

I go back to the beach, which is gorgeous.  I lay down on a beach towel and complain that I forgot a second towel to dry off with.  

For some reason in this dream my father showed up with his left ear pierced with a pig tag.

*Tornado Class*
I'm in my grandfather's house, which is now a school.  I'm in between classes, but have to get to my math class, which is upstairs in one of the bedrooms.  There is a girl upstairs watching something on television that looks cool, but she doesn't like it.

I get into the class late and have to get to my seat, but there is calf-high water.  On the side of the room that I need to get to tornados start to come down from the sky.  Lots of them.  I dive down into the water to stay away from them, but one of them grabs my hand and it hurts.

I finally get to my seat and sink back to sleep.  The professor asks something and I know the answer so I raise my hand from under my book, which I was using as a pillow.  She tells me to answer, but I've sunk back too far and can't get up, or speak.  I reach my hand out for someone to help me up and she does.

I watched Xmen 2 last night, that's where the tornados came from, maybe the school too.

----------


## ninja9578

*Teaching Jake the Oil*
I was at work and the go-karts were due for an oil change, but Ron asked Jake to do it with him instead of me.  I, of course, watched over his shoulder to make sure that he did it right.  Ron opened on of them and drained the oil, but then went to talk to someone.

That left me in charge and I told Jake twice that the oil was done draining, but it took him a third time before he closed the screw.  Then I went to the wall and grabbed the long funnel and showed him where everything was.

I showed him how to attach the funnel, close the screw (again,) and then how much oil to put in it.

I noticed a case of oil under the bench last night and they are due for an change.

*Kissing Vals Hand*
This is only a fragment of this dream, again Ive been trusting my dreams to memory.  

I had my arm around Valerie, we were out at the movies I think.  My hand was in such a position that I would normally grab the girls breast, but I decided to test the water with a kiss before that.  I reached down and kissed her hand to start slow, and I missed.  I think I kissed her on the knuckle and I forget how she reacted to that.

*New DOS*
I was at Dreamviews, looking over some stuff when I noticed that someone else had adopted Suceptor.  I didnt know why and wanted to make sure that I was still his adopter so I looked at his profile and my name was still in his signature.  Weird.

I think this was part of the same dream, although I remembered it much later.  I noticed something for download and the guy wasnt sure if it was Windows only or not so I clicked on it to test it out on the Mac.

It brought me to a website that I remember seeing before, a friend of mine from a Qbasic forum had built it.  He was pushing some new form of DOS that he had invented.

*Running From the Curse Lucid*
Agents Mulder and Scully were in some sort of a museum and they were running from people who wanted the artifact that they had possession of and Mulder was trying to figure out the meaning of the tiny artifacts.  There were two of them, about the side of a small pill bottle.

There was a picture of Lincoln on it, even though it was ancient Egyptian and after looking at Lincoln Scully passed out as the building started to fall apart.  After she came to he tolder her to look at it again as he twisted it back and forth.  

There was a hole in it.  He said that it could have been a portal for the deceased to be able to travel between closed off rooms in his tomb, but it also could have been that it meant that the objects would do different things in different rooms.  Int he tomb it was a protectorate, but here it was a curse.

The building started to come apart even more as they heard people behind them so they ran as the building finally caved in and curse came to.  They heard horrible screaming as whatever the curse created tortured the people that it had grabbed.  

Then there was a time jump, three hours later they were in the same place, running from the fallen room, and the people were still being tortured.  It was now me and Jackie Shwartz, I ran out one way, but the school (I was at Shippensburg) was being repaved and the paths were blocked so I turned around and jogged back the way that I came, but made a different turn.

As I passed the door that I had come out of Jackie was just making her way out in a short blue skirt.  I ignored her and went through an archway.  There were a few people going to class, stepping down the steep stairs at the visitor side of the stadium.

The stairs were step as hell so I hung onto the railing for a while.  Last time I was here I was dreaming, I said.  Im dreaming, Im dreaming, I repeated to make sure that I didnt loose my lucidity as I descended the stairs.  I was a little bit afraid of falling down them, but then grabbed onto the railing and jumped the twenty five or thirty feet down to the ground.  I floated gently, but sailed a little bit right and nearly crashed into a building.

I turned around, expecting to see an ocean, beach, and the blue bridge.  I got the essence of the bridge, and climbed it a little, but then willingly faded it away, it wasnt vivid enough for me.  

So I turned the corner, telling myself that my body was asleep on the bleachers and that I would wake it up, but it wasnt there.  There were two people there, both kind of overweight.  I asked them where my body was.  Then I woke up.

I remembered having a lucid dream at my track, but I looked through my dream journal and never actually had one there.

----------


## ninja9578

*New Yearbooks*
I was at a long table inside a dark building and new yearbooks had arrived.  We were surprised when we realized that they were the size of a dictionary.  They were about four inches thick and we had one left over that we couldn't figure out who it belonged to.

Some of the signatures inside were addressed to Chris, I think it's my friend Cheng, but I can't verify that until I find one of my own signatures where I addressed him as Cheng.  I take the yearbook, knowing that I'll see him tomorrow.

Now my brother is having a poker tournament, I was going to play, but first I wanted to unpack and set up my new Mac toys.  I have a new keyboard, light, and mouse so I hook them up before starting placing.

The huge yearbook probably came from me noticing on Yahoo that people are getting iPhone bills that are 300+ pages long.

*Cricket*
I was playing a game of cricket with Hermon.  We were in a long hallway since there were only four of us (two on each team.)  I was batting and hit the second ball long.  I ran fast, but the hallway was long and the wicket keeper got there long before I did.

Now I'm pitching, but think that they are cheating because the wicket is now much closer to me that it should have been so I moved it back.  My pitching arm is a little off and the first pitch I miss the wicket by far and nearly miss the pitch itself.

Then I get into the groove and put three of them into the wicket without the batter even swinging at it.  Then Hermon and one of the bigger guys get into a fight and start wrestling.  He's mad and starts yelling that he was a special olympics middle-weight wrestling champion.

The referee throws him out of the game and I have to forfeit unless I can get a new partner.  I ask a bunch of people if they know how to play cricket and Kyle raises his hand so I tell him that he's my new wicket keeper.

I saw Kyle last night, he came to work.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bar Bet*
I was in a bar with a pretty girl, I don’t know who she was. We had lost a bet and would have to have sex for everyone. She bent over and wanted to have anal sex. Then she came down to me and knew that she needed lubricant first so she started to give me head.

I had responded to a question about lubricants for just that on SexualForums.com, I didn’t say to use spit though, I think the blow job came from the song 30,000 Pounds of Bananas which I got last night, one of the lyrics mentions that driver loosing his head.

*Halos After Us*
I was in some kind of seminar or standardized test or something in an office. I had scored so high that they had given me an honorary bachelor’s degree. Now something (called a Halos, but I forget how it was spelled) was after me and a friend of mine and I had no pants on, just a towel.

We had barricaded the door with a chair and were now in a room with a synthesizer and we didn’t want the thing that was chasing us to be attracted to the sound so we tried to shut it off. 

There were a few offices in another part of the building. We snuck in and I found a pair of short green shorts. It wasn’t much, but it was the best thing in there, the only other thing was a pair of baby shorts.

We continued to watch the door when in from the other door came a tour of the campus. They asked us if we were musicians wince we were in with the synthesizer, so we lied and said that we were.

After they left another man walked in and went past us to the barricaded door, he opened it and then started to talk to the creature. I went to go see what was going on. He was sitting in the creature’s lap and talking to it. It looked sort of like a clean version of the big thing from Resident Evil. Then I heard a crack as the thing head-butted the man and cracked his head open.

I then hit the monster with something heavy across the head and it just bounced off it’s thick scull. Then I ran back to were we had gotten the shorts and then came back out in suits.

Some people confused us with two other guys who were supposed to be there talking about the environment. We said that it was us, I’d seen Al Gore’s movie and thought I could bullshit a speech.

We watched a movie, while all sitting around a man-made coy pond, surrounded by rocks, which we were sitting on. As I folded my legs I hit an older lady in the head and apologized.

The pond then turned into a bathtub and I was watching Heather Landencamp getting ready to take a bath. She was on the phone with her mother, who was worried about her, when she hung up she reached into the water to test it and Freddy Kruger grabbed her wrist and pulled her down into the water.

I was watching as if watching a movie, not really worried for her, more interested in her exposed breasts than helping her.

I read some of the comments to my post about learning to walk through walls with Halo.

*Anti-Semite Priest*
I was in some kind of party with a futuristic theme and I had said something anti-semitic and a priest had overheard me and got angry at it, but I shrugged him off. Then I had to go to the bathroom. I got to the bathroom and there was another man waiting there. He obviously had to go more than me.

“We’re in the future, can’t they find a better way to take a shit,” he said. The door opened and the priest was inside. 

“Maybe I’ll take a tour of the bathroom,” he said, punishing me for the comment by stalling. I wasn’t in the mood for that so I grabbed his collar and yanked him out of the bathroom. I elbowed him in the chest and then broke his arm.

I guess I then threw him back in the bathroom, which was tiny and there was no escape from me. “What, was this bathroom made by the jews?” he said.

I pulled out my phone and pretended that I had just recorded his comment. He got flustered and tried to get my phone. I told him that I was going to post it on the unofficial apple webblog (not sure why I picked that site, youtube would have been a better choice.) He asked if a lot of people go there and I said yes and then started to taunt him.

*Shower Fragment*
I’m in the shower and I have another tub filling up downstairs. I get out of the shower to go check on it. I’m thinking that I’ll use a trash can to move the hot water from one tub to the other. I got there and the water was cold so I drained it and got back in my shower.

*Jeremy Fragment*
I’m setting up something with magnets and my mother is asking me where my brother is. It’s Friday night so I tell her that he’s at work and that I’m leaving for soccer soon. My mom calls work and says that he never showed up and asks me again where he was.

I hear him up in his room, I’m not sure if he forgot about work or what, but I still say that I don’t know where he is.

It might have been the Cusp’s journal entry about not going to work that induced this one.

*Salvation Army Fragment*
I was looking for something in the Salvation Army, I forget what it was, when I notice a stack of old vinyl records.  I go through them and find some valuable ones.  One of them was Bat Out of Hell.  I think that there was an AC/DC album in there too.

*Dream Fragments*
Valerie was playing soccer with us
I was playing cards with someone

----------


## ninja9578

*Traveling on Foot*
I was with a team of people who were traveling a long distance on foot.  We had arrived at Skinner's Falls near dusk so we decided to rest there.  There was a big tractor trailer sitting there so I took a machete and stabbed at its tires until they were completely flat.

The rig should provide us with some protection over the night, but I know that we need to build a permanent, but movable shelter.  The two other guys that I'm with are complaining that the fourth person is female and they don't want to keep traveling with her, I defend her.

*Karate Tournament*
I'm taking a student to a karate tournament, he is a yellow belt and I'm explaining how things work.  The masters will go first, then him, I will be last to fight.  I tell him that I will probably be one of his judges, but get frustrated when I realize that my belt doesn't fit me.

Watched Human Weapon last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Track and Lope*
I was on a bus or something with the members of Shippensburg's track team and we are discussing the previous season's sex-capades.  Someone said that I had the best something to do with kissing and drinking.  (Maybe drunken make-out session.)

Karen and Shae are there, and we are heading through tunnels or something in a hotel.  I go back to the room for a few minutes to find the cleaning lady "Lope" in there fixing things up.  I notice that whatever it is that I'm looking for is missing.  

My mother then now comes in saying that something that she knitted was missing.  I notice that Lope has pink thread and knitting needles as well as a few things knitted in pink.  

I examine the stitching and determine that one of the items that she had was knitted by my mother, but the two tiny pot handles were not.  

There is a ball of yarn and knitting needles next to the couch, they must have seeped into my subconscious.

----------


## ninja9578

*Jetsons*
I was living in a fantasy world, where images on a television seemed real.  I stretched out a television as if it was a window and watched the Jetsons leave in their fly car.

Then they started talking to their dog through a translator computer.  George would say something into the computer and on the other side of the room a speaker would bark at the dog.  Then the dog would bark back and the computer would translate into english.

Family Guy had a gag about the Jetsons last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dark Lucid*
I'm in the dark, in my bed and there is one speck of light in my vision, it seems to be out my window.  I know that I'm dreaming.  Then I hear a scream and that makes me think that maybe I'm not dreaming, and it's too dark to do my normal reality check so I end up at work with a bunch of little kids in the pool.

I was life-guarding for a jewish group of kids last night.

*Judo*
Either Kinzinger or Saylor was hainging out with me at work, before a karate tournament and they were wondering how good I am at staying on my feet so I let him give it a go to try and get me down.

He pushes and pulls on me for a while without even getting me off balance before I spin, grab his elbow and hip throw him over my shoulder.  Then I think I do it again, just to show him how the throw worked.  Then I go sign in for the fight.

I go running, I guess for a warm up, it seems to be through a sandy area because there are a lot of people playing volleyball.  As I stop to turn back I become part of the volleyball match, possibly a judge.

My brother is there, and he is a judge.  He is arguing with one of the players that his serve was illegal because he was doing it from in front of the serving line.  There was a pebble in the sand that signified the line and he was a foot or two in front of it.

Saylor came by after the camp left last night.

*I Knew That Girl*
I was swimming in some sort of a public pool, but it wasn't round, it was shaped sort of like the pool in the Disney resort that we stayed in.  There was a girl there that I knew in my dream.  She looked like the girl from the Bourne Identity.  

She pulled me into her crotch and I started to give her oral sex.

Then I had a false awakening and thought that I had had a dream about the same girl the previous night.  (I don't actually recall that.)  I was sure that it was a continuation of a dream so I wrote it down.

I saw The Bourne Identity a few days ago.

*I'm Late*
I'm sitting in my bed, on my computer I think, when my mother calls to me that it's almost seven thirty.  I had told her to tell me when it was six thirty, I was already twenty four minutes late for work.

*Party With Sarah*
I was at a party, which was kind of fun, but it seemed to be winding down until I saw Sarah walking away.  I yelled out her name and she saw me.  She came around the balcony that was between us and we hugged and I gave her a friendly kiss on the cheek.

We talked for a while, and I asked her where she was staying.  She said a motel room and I told her that I would much rather that she spend the night with me, either in my bed or the spare one.

*Running*
I'm running again, this time through a city that I've dreamed about before, but long before I started recording my dreams.  The track team was there and I waved at them and bumped into Weis.  I guess that he ran after me, knowing that I'd give him a good workout.

I ended up near a sand pit and ran back and forth on it several times, talking to Weis about how much it worked the calves and how sore I would be the next day.

Weis changed his Facebook profile and I happened to notice it yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

*The Desert Cat*
I was in the desert with one other person, but a third, more experienced desert wanderer joins us and teaches us a few things.  We are at the bottom of a small mountain and start to climb it, knowing that we are being tracked by a desert cat the entire time.

I stop to tie my shoes tighter so that they work better in the sand and I see the cat coming up on me.  It's about the size of a leopard, and looks hungry, but I have the strange feeling that it's there for another reason as well.

I run up the mountain after the guys and the cat follows me.  As I reach them it stops and I get behind them like a coward.  I take off what appears to be a shin guard and start batting at it with the hard plastic.

Then I remember that I can punch.  The cat and the mountain then turn into something else.  It's like a glass room with an Elite from Halo in it.  I have no weapon and have to fight it with hand to hand combat (should be no contest for me,) I swing fast but he slaughters me and kills me.

I'm also watching the scene unfold from above, I get depressed as I see it kill me.

I really felt like the cat meant something, but I don't know what.  I bought an Xbox 360 the other day and can't wait to get back to school and fire up Halo.

*My Party*
It didn't start out as my party, it was someone else's.  There was a long lake or pond or something in front of a set of bleachers.  I'm usually the first to jump in but I took off my shirt and waited at the top away from everyone else.  

Lindsay shows up to the party and I go up and hug her, picking her up by the butt, but somehow I end up behind her and she tells me to get on her back.  I tell her that I don't want to break her, but climb on her anyway.  She says that she's been taking classes and that she doesn't think that I can get dominate position over her (I assume she meant ju jitsu class.)

I grapple with her for a while and then ask her if the guy that she is with is her boyfriend.  She says yes so I get position and pin her in four more moves.  

I went inside to get something and as the host of the party, or the guest of honor (not sure which,) got up to talk I (from a balcony above him,) said "Thank you all for coming to my party," just top make a joke, but then it turned into my party, I guess a birthday party.

There was a swim race and I hopped into the water and won that fairly easily with the crawl.

I then got out and went inside and watched television with my mother, it was something that she didn't like, maybe The Simpsons or horror, but I'm not sure.  I say I'm going back out to my friends and she says that they all left because of the thunder.

I go outside and see no one but Alli J and one of her friends playing tag or something with a tennis ball and Lindsay and her boyfriend are making a movie.  He's acting and she's holding the camera.  

He throws a tennis ball in my direction and it bounces off of the porch that goes around our old house.  He tells me that he needs a tree and I point to one in the middle of the yard which would be good.

Happened to notice Lindsay's and Alli's pictures on Facebook yesterday. 

*Val Got Hurt and Left Me*
I guess that we were playing soccer, but then we were just hanging around with a bunch of sticks waiting for something.  Josh Shannon says something about taking them out.  I offered to take them outside with him, threatening him.  (I never liked him.)

He says no, and that he knows that I'd kill him.  Now we're playing football (American,) and me and Valerie are just hanging back, content to just flirt behind the action.  

As a girl dives near me with the ball I do, however, jump on her, I'm still an athlete.  After some dispute about downs we end up with the ball and our player runs the wrong way originally, but right next to the goal line he turns around.  Then Meghan Wander gets the ball and a bunch of people are finally able to tackler her on the pavement.  Ouch, that's why I stayed away from the ball.  I didn't mind playing defense, but don't want to be tackled on the pavement.

Then I notice that Valerie was involved in the play and was whimpering.  I go over to her and pick her up and her hand is skinned and she's limping.  I take a hold of her hand and tell her to come to my car and I'll fix her up, but some female nurse saw it and came to us, telling us to go with her.

I'm weary of this nurse who probably knows half as much about sports injuries as me, but she takes Val's other hand and walks us towards her van.  I ask her if she has Bactine and she says yes so it eases me a little bit.

We get near her van and Val runs off to say hi to someone and the nurse pulls out what looks like singles containers of apple sauce, but it's Bactine.  I yell to Val and motion for her to come to us and she does, but then starts to flirt with someone that she new from Keystone.

She sends me a message with cards that were laying around that she's going to stay, but I don't understand it, especially the one message that I can't read (should have been a dream sign,) the letters were fuzzy and mixing together.

I ask her to read it and her friend can't read it either.  I say "thank god I'm not the only idiot here," and then he responds harshly.  "Maybe she just doesn't want you to know what it says.

She tells me that she's having fun and am going to stay with him, which I get so leave sad.  I tell her that I'll see her Labor Day weekend, knowing that I'm going to school before I can see her again and her face changes from happy to sad.

I'm not sure if I'll get to see Valerie again before I go to school  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

*Lot of Volleyball*
I was at a video store picking out three movies.  I know that one of them was Silent Hill 2 (there is no such thing,) then all of a sudden I felt as if I was falling.  The whole store was falling and we all went flying towards the ceiling.  I grabbed onto a shelf and held myself back down, waiting for the inevitable crash, but it never came.

Now we are in a car, not watching the movies, listening to my iPod instead, but I keep trying to push the movies.

Now I'm playing volleyball with a ball that I found or rented.  It starts as three on three, and everyone sucks.  My first serve I hit it into the ground, I guess I need practice.  But after a minute or two we all get into our rhythm and play well, especially when two more show up and we go four on four.

Now more people start showing up and the game gets out of hand so a referee calls for al except for eight people to leave.  I yell that it's my ball so he tells me that I'm one person that's staying.  Kimmie Wallace is there and I haven't seen her in forever so I lean down and kiss her cheek.

Now volleyball is getting old and everyone is playing video games on my old (broken) XBox so I go upstairs and get my new XBox 360.  I'm wondering if the old controllers will work with the new console because I only have one controller for it.

*Parking Traffic*
My grandfather is driving us to his new apartment to pick up his car.  The parking area is a nightmare and people are constantly getting in accidents and scratching each other's cars.  

We finally think we get past it and looks like there is a clear stretch to his garage, but then everyone leading up to it pulls out at the same time, there is no room to get through.

Both dreams dealt with being crowded, I wonder why.

----------


## ninja9578

*Skunky*
I'm at work, watching the batting cages with Dan and Tom and a skunk wanders over.  I don't think anything of it, but Dan's afraid of it so he kicks at it and steps on it lightly.

It turns and raises it's tail, I haul ass to the right and Dan leaves to the left but Tom just stands there.  I'm not sure that it's going to spray at first, but then it lets loose on Tom's leg.

After Tom's gone the skunk is still hanging around.  "Here Skunky," I call and I'm surprised to find that it comes to me.  He's really cute and is unafraid as I pet it.  It rolls over and plays with my hands like a cat.

"See Dan, they're just like a cat if your don't kick them," I told him.

----------


## ninja9578

*Airplane Crash*]
I was kissing someone goodbye and then I was on the phone on the second story of an airplane.  There was rough weather and I had to go back to me seat and sit down, but I couldn't get the buckle so I just held onto it.

We were very close to the ground and we crash into the Thuman's property.  I wrote a lot more down, but can't read what I wrote.

----------


## ninja9578

*HD Problems*
I was setting up my entertainment system and was having problems because some of my equipment is HD and some of it isn't.

I got to school last night and set up my entertainment, some of it is HD, some isn't.

*Plastic Explosives*
I was in line to get into something cool.  I forget what, but the line itself was competitive, some people had strapped plastic explosives to themselves and threatened each other if they didn't get in.  My friends got trapped in a dead end and I didn't tell them so I got way ahead of them.

I went back to bed and had a series of dreams that I don't remember very well.

*Dream Fragment*
My brother was singing "Most of the Time" by Bob Dylan and doing it very well.
Roger and Kara was moving stuff back to my room and I couldn't get back to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

*King of the Hill*
I was walking around naked and new that I had a big dick and enjoyed hearing the girls whisper about it too each other so I walked in front of them a few times.  Someone told Donna that I might hurt her, but she was alright with it.  I was about to get a sexual fantasy fulfilled for life, but then Hank Hill stepped in and said that if you got what you wanted all the time, life wouldn't be worth living.

Then he and Bobbie went fishing by driving the car into the water and diving with it, Bobbie was driving.  He asked his dad how deep he wanted to go and he swallowed a bubble and found it odd that the air was getting less poisonous.  

they were headed at an underwater volcano and abandoned the car.  The swam towards shore and Bobbie couldn't make it, but his dad then told him to slow down and let the dead alligators catch him, he then walked across their corpses.  Then a pair of lawnmowers floated by and they got on then and drove off back across the water.

*BB Gun Fun*
We were at some kind of picnic and I had a BB Gun and my friend was telling me to practice so the first thing that I did was I shot the black car next to us.  The BB went straight through it, but then the owners showed up with a bear.  The bear was going through the car and I hide the food as it played around in a tarp.

I then walked away, looking at tons of BB holes in the car and figured that the owner wouldn't notice the new one.  Then I headed back to my car to find my mother yelling at me for forgetting to give her something that was in my trunk where she had gone to get a wrench.

*Plane Crash*
A plane crashed near my old house and we went to see.  It was a very loud explosion and I saw something come off of it before it dove down.

----------


## ninja9578

I had dreams last night, I remember that one of them was really fun, but I didn't write them down. :-(

----------


## ninja9578

*Mama, I Can Hear that Thunder Roll*
I was at work and it was my turn to eat lunch, it kind of surprised me that everyone else had eaten already, but I went anyway.  I walked passed Jessica who was watching the pool, but it wasn't our pool, it was another one, mare of a tropical pool.  I tripped and fell into the water, drenching everything from my chest down, including my sweatshirt.

I heard a loud clap of thunder and hurriedly helped Jessica get everyone else out of the pool.  We go inside and I guess I'm talking to Jessica and someone else tells me that he mouth is wired shut, which is why she's not answering me.

I go out onto a deck and see a sign that said something like "we don't smoke or use the whistle, so please clean up after yourself."  I thought that the whistle would have been good to get the kids out of the pool

I friended Jessica on Facebook yesterday and Boog and I were hanging out while we were drinking talking about work.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dodge-ball*
I was in my high school gym class playing dodge-ball and my team quickly diminished.  Now it was just me and three other guys that didn't like me.  I dodged all of the balls that they threw at me fairly easily because of my fast reflexes from martial arts.

I couldn't hit them though either until they trapped me in a corner.  I saw one of the guys mention to go low, he had been teasing me just before, pretending to throw the ball at me and I ducked so he thought that I would do it again.

They all threw at once and I jumped clear over all three and then tossed them back, missing them again.  Now they threw them one at a time, I caught on as it went by me with one hand and pelted one of the guys before doing the same to a guy who had fallen.  

Now one on one was no contest, I got him out on the next turn, he had given up and I just needed to tap him.  "No offense, just need to make it official," I told him and someone took down my name for the gym teacher to know who won.

I asked one of the guys if he wrestled because he was stretching and was very flexible.  He said yes and that he lifted too, but most guys who just lift have no flexibility at all.

I went back to bed because I was still tired and had this dream.

*Futbol*
I was at the YMCA getting ready to play soccer and there were a ton of us, I guess twenty four players since I remember my father telling me that we would be playing eight on eight and have three teams.  There were probably more people than that in the dream, maybe there were four teams.

Geoff get everyone organized after struggling to do so.  Chalpa and his girlfriend and even Dean showed up to play.  The girl at the front desk had seen that there were so many of us that she ordered us a ton of pizzas, there were piles of them.  

I was playing first and was on defense for a while, some of the older guys didn't know who I was so figured that they could walk over me.  I spun around them easily and missed the goal by an inch, twice.  Then the ball came my way again and I missed it again.

"Fix the fucking goal," I yelled, noticing that it was off centre.  I fixed it myself after the ball went right down the middle of the court and missed the goal.  I noticed that Geoff was messaging my father's leg, I asked him what was wrong, he liked like he was in pain.

Then I woke up, but stayed where I was and reentered the dream.  I was now off the court and had a beer in my hand and wanted some more pizza.  I went over to the boxes and picked up a piece and literally poured the grease out of it.  It came out like water, it was disgusting.

----------


## ninja9578

*At Work*
I'm at work and my father and I are going around on a cart of some kind and I'm doing something as he slams it into a wall at the end of the batting cages.  I get pissed at him and tell him that every time we do that he does something different there, and why can't he simply turn around.

I go past some people doing mini golf and see Laura inside the ticket office.  She asks me if I'm working for my brother and I just tell her that he'll be in later and then smile and blow her a kiss.  After turning around I see that his car is already there.

----------


## ninja9578

*Series of Dreams*
This is all one big dream, but I think I may have woken and reentered it a few times, but I'm not positive.

I'm in a mansion, I'm JD from Scrubs and Turk is helping some fat old speaker pick something out, but he's taking forever so JD decides to take things into his own hands.  He puts on a fat suit and black makeup and does the speech himself.  

Now Turk has to keep him away from the room where JD is giving the speech so he goes upstairs to Carla, who doesn't like this man.  They start to fight and she literally throws him down the stairs and in the fight the house gets destroyed.  

Now I'm walking down 191 near the old karate studio and Susan asks a group of four girls if they would teach a class.  I offer to as well incase the girls don't want to, and push myself onto Susan, not knowing why should wouldn't want a black-belt to teach.  

They are undecided and something costs 98 dollars that they don't have, being a student there I don't have to pay it so I will teach, but right now I'm in a video game.  I have a helicopter, I'm supposed to wait for other people but take it and go off on my own.

I have to press a mouse button on my back to fly and the space bar on my stomach to shoot.  It's hard to control, but I eventually get it.  I slaughter the Elites (from Halo) that are in my way and see the other members of my group looking around, not knowing what to do.  

I go land in front of them, but don't want them to see the helicopter so I become the helicopter and shape-shift as the blades disappear into my back.  I meet up with them and then try to fly again with the helicopter blades in my back, but fall on my face.  I know that I have to believe that I can fly, like a lucid dream, but I forgot about the buttons, I thought that I was doing it mentally.

I got up a few times, but then fell back down and landed on my stomach.  I gave up and we all went up the street to look for a fight.  I see a group of Elites looking at something so I take Valerie's gun from her, in the intension to use mine and hers together but end up just using her.  Their backs are turned so I sneak up behind them and try to hit them in the back of the head with the butt of the gun.

On of them turns, it's Jeremy Brady.  I shoot him in the head and then the other three turn on me.  Two of them are Samus from Metroid and the other is a white Elite.  I kill the two Samuses but can't kill the elite, then I remember that I meant to use two weapons.  

I restart that scene and go in with twin guns blazing and kill all but the last Elite again, but this time I'm not alone, my buddies back me up.  The Elite starts tearing at the wall, making an opening.

"That was stupid," I tell him, about to kill him as he tries to go through it. Then a T-Rex falls out of the hole.  "Oh shit," there are velociraptors too.  Valerie is stuck under a tree or something that the Elite moved.  I stay with her and protect her from the dinosaurs.  For some reason I'm shirtless and she licks my nipple.  It tickles so I tell her not to do that as I grab one of the raptors by the neck and tell an old man there to shoot it in the head as I hold it.  He doesn't.

Now I'm watching television, Valerie is still there, but that's it.  My mother is there too.  Sean Craig is on television debuting in a MMA fight.  He gets hurt pretty quickly, but after an impressive showing in grappling.  He doesn't get how tough MMA is, and Cheng, Mulligan, and Jason all show up and I show them the television as I pick up a beer as a restorer.

Cheng asks me how I am and I say that I'm a little bit hung-over and he laughs, pleased.

I saw Halloween last night so that's where all the tearing apart the house and the walls came from.  I also drank a decent amount with Valerie after the movie and did wake up with a minor hangover.

----------


## ninja9578

*Wentz*
I was at a weight room with Wentz, she was trying to get me to go with her.  I go with her and we are going to play volleyball, but I keep picking on her.  For some reason she goes down on her hands and knees and I pick her up by the feet.  She tells me to stop and that I'm worse than some boyfriend that she had.

*Getting Something*
Susan starts a karate class, but I need to go get something out of my bag.  I get a hair tie, I guess that I have long hair now, and two other things, but I forget what they were and then go back to the top of the line and bow.  Sue goes onto some long rant about the lowest stance while we are in an open handed low block.  Rika is moving oddly and Susan asks if there is someone at the door and she responds by saying that she just farted.

----------


## ninja9578

*Basement Gravity Lucid*
I was in my grandfather's basement with two friends, one male and one female, but gravity seems to be controlled by us.  We can voluntarily change the direction of gravity.  For now it's going sideways so we grab onto some PVC pipes that crisscross the basement now and start to climb on them.

I climb on a flexible pipe that bends under my weight and drink a Mountain Dew.  I spit it out to find that it's red Mountain Dew (odd, I hate Mountain Dew.)  The girl says that it looked green because of the way that I moved and because I had been looking at green things for a while.

I agree and then go after a 7up and my friends think that it's gross.  I jump back down to the ground.  I then have a thought and walk up the wall to go back to my friends and say that if the Doppler effected had made the red Mountain Dew look green, shouldn't it have corrected when I stopped moving?

They aren't sure, so I jump up on the ceiling and start yelling at the ceiling, asking what the hell is going on?  I meant the powers that we had over gravity.  

I jump down onto a tool bench and think to myself if I was dreaming... that's as far as I got.  I go lucid and land on the table and measure it.  I wanted as much detail from my dream as possible.  The table was twenty two inches across.  There were two packs of batteries on it, one of them was AA.  

"How did I get here?" I yell at the table, and then stab it with a small saw and cut it a few times down the middle.  I then decide to measure the length of it.  It was only thirty three inches, but the ruler looks weird.  Each inch seemed to be about two inches long.

I jump to the ceiling, knowing that because the dream was so surreal in the first place, the use of simple magic wouldn't wake me up.  Then I jumped through the staircase.  I looked around and ran as fast as I could and jumped through the cinderblock wall.  

I flopped on the ground and rolled as I hit the hill outside.  The entire world seemed wrong, the colours were dull and all wrong, there were odd geometric shapes out there, but that quickly faded.  I guess my mind hadn't built the outside yet so it struggled to make it.  So I stood up and tried to jump through the ground.  I was trying to go to Hell and explore, but I bounced off of the ground.  

I tried to jump off of something higher so I went towards the woodshed and jumped off of the edge there, straight down.  I flopped down again and for some reason Spartans jumped into my head.  There was something about identifying bodies from tags.  

I didn't want to dive again because I knew that my dream hands would be fine, but didn't want to break my real ones.

I saw a commercial for red Mountain Dew that was special for Halo 3, I found it odd.  Why can't I get into Hell?   :Mad: 

*Thieving*
I was scoping out my old neighbourhood.  I was looking specifically for places without dogs.  I found a house and broke in with a credit card.  I knew that the man who owned the house wasn't there, but his daughter was.  I started to have some foreplay with her.  She kissed me on the stomach, then vanished.  

I forgot all about her and went about, looking around the house.  I don't think that I took anything, so I went outside just as my brother, our dog, and the owner of the house were coming up the street.  I pretended to be running and picked up a huge rock.

I ran with the rock until the top of the street, struggling the whole way.  Then I threw down the rock and coasted down the hill.  I stopped to chat with them.  He asked me what I was doing and I said that I was looking for ice for my thumb, I showed him the bruise, but he didn't see it.

He knew that I had broken in.  I told him that I found the door open, I jiggled the knob, but didn't actually go in.  He said that it was closed.  I needed to convince him that his son had left it open, because I had left it unlocked.  

He then talked with my mom about gardening as his son showed up looking for a servant that was working with our air conditioner.  I didn't think that we had one, our A/Cs had been put away.

We did put away our air conditioners yesterday.

*Pool*
I was back in middle school or high school, not sure which.  We were playing pool with crappy balls, some were missing so we improvised.  I don't remember much else, I think that I was playing with Candice.

Glad that I broke my lucid dryspell, maybe it's because I'm working on that study.  I wish that I had checked the lucid task for September, it was definitely stable enough to do one.

----------


## The Cusp

> I climb on a flexible pipe that bends under my weight and drink a Mountain Dew.  I spit it out to find that it's red Mountain Dew (odd, I hate Mountain Dew.)



That red Mountain Dew really is disgusting.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*
I was outside and the dog had buried a ton of tennis balls all over the yard, mostly along the fence.  Some of them had mold and shit growing on them, some were smoldering as if they were burned.  I picked up three of them and shook them off and took them up near Molly on the back porch of the old house.

Lucy got a new tennis ball last night.

----------


## ninja9578

heather, pa's muffler, resident evil
*Resident Evil*
I was fighting somebody, I think it was the girl from Resident Evil, or maybe I was her, I forget which.  I needed to get a disc that had a hologram of a snowblower on it.  Then I got in the water on a fast little boat that was nearly destroyed by two warships and got to a hanger over the water that held a real snowblower.

I asked what the plan was that we needed a holographic and a real snowblower, but I forget the answer.

*Dream Fragment*
I was at my grandfather's house, I think that I was staying there for a while and I had a pipe that was part of his muffler and it was dirty so I took it to the shower and rinsed it out.  I noticed that there was sand in the water, and told him that he needed to filter that.

*The Girls*
I was on my way to Mowrey to see the girls and was walking behind Josh and his girlfriend (not sure if it was Lauren or not.)  He noticed me and we said hi, then he went one way and I went another.  I went the way of a dead end, it only went to the second floor so I went back around.

I was then in a cafeteria, but the girl's room was still there.  I looked under the door to see if the light was on.  I hadn't called them, I was just popping in.  I knock gently and put my eye to the peephole.  The peep hole goes black and there is a loud bang that scares the hell out of me.

Shannon opens the door and Heather soon follows.  Heather jumps into a box for no reason and I help her get her feet in, then I pick her up.  She asks me if I want to go to lunch with them and I say that's why I came over, then I think the box breaks and she falls.

----------


## ninja9578

No dream recall last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*You Drove 4 Hours For That?*
My father was at my door wanting to know if I was okay.  Apparently, something had gone wrong, but it wasn't that serious and I was stunned that he had driven so far just to ask me that.

I then went out to see him packing the car up, getting ready to go home.  Becky's friends had invited him for a beer and I told him to stay and have one with us.  He was already planning on it.  I tried to convince him to stay overnight.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, I had it when I woke up, but forgot already.

----------


## ninja9578

*Truckers*
Me and an uncle were traveling through the midwest, switching lanes and even roads in our car at will.  We stopped at a truck stop and I forget what we did, but we either destroyed or stole something from one of the truckers that made them come after us.

*Dream Fragment*
I was coming back from something and saw my father talking to Tina, she had been teaching a grappling class so I came up behind her and put her in a choke and she threw me over her shoulder.

----------


## ninja9578

*Triplets*
My grandfather and I were going to check the tire pressure for our cars, but he needed something that was part of a plant that his neighbours had let him put in their garden.

that neighbour had moved and the new one was a bitch, she just wanted me for sex and there were three blonde triplets who all wanted the same thing so I hid.  These girls were gorgeous, I'm not sure why I was hiding, but I think that I thought that they wanted sex and then other stuff too.

My roommate said that she is having her friends (a set of hot triplets,) over next weekend.

*Flying*
I was flying a little Cessna and I couldn't figure out how to get home.  My family was there, it was hard to control this plane, especially since we never got more than a few feet from the ground.  I pulled up to get above the trees to make a wide turn so that we could get going north east, but somehow I turned and ended up going south west.

----------


## ninja9578

*Series of Events*
I was at a job or an internship doing something that I didn't understand with computers.  This wasn't even a computer company, I'm not sure what I was supposed to do, but a woman was showing a bunch of us around.

I met a really cute girl and started to dance, feel her up, and make out with her in front of everyone, then in private.  

Then I slaughtered them.  I ended up waist deep in their blood and there was another old man there who had the keys to the shackles that were holding me in place until the police got there.  He let me go.  

I got into my car and some kids were making fun of me, I'm not sure if I killed them or not, but I asked them to give me a rolling start since the car's starter didn't work.  I put it in neutral and then after rolling down the hill I put it in gear and tried to start it.  I realized that the key wasn't turning, after three tried I got the car to start.

I went back up the hill after some kids.

----------


## ninja9578

*Another Series of Dreams*
I was having my literature professor give out assignments to edit a book for me.  I had created a lion that was biting me for some reason, and it hurt.  Then there were a number of poor people from Friday the 13th and the woman was saying how ugly the man was who needed some food.  

Jesse comes home to our apartments (Amey's apartments,) there were brownies on the counter and I had one when Jesse looked at it and thought about taking one.  All of the beer was gone for some reason.

----------


## ninja9578

No recallable dream, I gotta figure out how to get a notebook near my bed.

----------


## ninja9578

*Sarah*
I was at some sort of amusement park with Sarah Mac and she was tired so she asked me to pick her up.  I picked her up and kissed her cheek before I noticed how much my legs hurt from running.

I sat down in kind of a falling motion, but realized that I didn't want to sit down in the middle of the walkway so I brought her over to a bunch of tables and sat down there.  We continued to make out, but then on the ride home she turned into a dog.  Literally, she was my lab, Jordan.

*Dream Fragment*
I was looking for something in the high school.  It was summer or else the last day of school and all of the students and some of the teachers were already gone.

*Broken Brake Line*
My brother was driving somewhere and we were coming up on the Route 6 Plaza when I noticed that the line (on top of the hood) had come off of it's connection.  It was the brake line so I jiggled it and tried to get it back in it's spot, I could hold it there for a moment but when we came to the bottom of the hill I told my brother to stop.

He hit the brakes and I held the line in as best that I could then slammed it in Park.  He wanted to keep driving, but I insisted that he put it in park and turn on the four-ways.

Then a female mechanic came and looked at it.  She fixed something, but when I showed her the break in the connection she said that she would have to order a new piece for it.

----------


## ninja9578

I was drunk last night so I don't really remember my dreams, I know that they were very sexual in nature, but no details.

----------


## ninja9578

*Masked Hero*
I was a makeup part of a movie.  We were going through rehearsals and We were trying to get the mask on the hero quickly so that we didn't have to stop shooting.  I turn on Meat Loaf as I work.  I then had an idea for an extra scene where the masked hero as a child puts it on (it is the family symbol after-all,) and saves his family from a burning building.

*Gangsters*
I was a former gang member helping the police catch some other members of my gang.  While they were looking I noticed three of them and pointed them out.  They shot them on sight and nearly shot me in the process, but I dove out of the way.  

they decided to detain the last few members of my gang and I helped shuffle them on the bus.  I'm on the bus too and it's a ninety minute ride so I pull out a stolen iPod and am going to watch a movie.  But then I start to run.  After a few miles I ran past the people that I had helped catch, but then looking back I noticed two officers running after me.

Somehow they caught me and I tried to hide in a set of bleachers, but I couldn't get completely out of sight and four cops, Tim Allen and Tim Taylor caught me.  I fought them for a while until some big wrestler grabbed my legs.  He bragged about how strong his arms were and how great his wrestling is, but I quickly got him into a triangle choke and made him pass out. Then I ran into a refrigerator from some reason, getting my food for th next day of running.

They found me in the fridge so I held the door shut.  I could escape out the back, but I couldn't get it open.

----------


## ninja9578

*Microlab Jester*
I went up to the lab attendant that was on duty to get some paper for the printer.  He found it odd that I couldn't get in by myself so he sent microlab an email.  Then I was a jester of some kind in the computer lab, wearing a black suit with lights on it and riding a unicycle.  Then the ground started to suck me in.

The sinkhole thought came from The Simpsons Movie which I watched last night.

*Val In Karate Class?*
The master instructor was splitting us up by skill to practice choke escapes. I accidentally went to the senior position but then moved back to the junior position.  I choked Valerie and she showed me the move, then I did it and showed her one.

----------


## ninja9578

I bought a notebook that I managed to place under my bed on the dresser so I can write down my dreams as I wake from them again.   :smiley: 

*Volunteering*
I showed up from the rain in a small place where a bunch of people were waiting for someone to show up.  They said that I had to first talk to the man in charge and have an overnight bag.  They must have thought that I was someone else.  

I waited for a minute, thinking that I would talk to him when he came in, but then I decided to go out and look for him.  I went around the houses looking for him and accidentally came across Tom.  He told me that the house that I wanted was 619 so we went there.  We said goodbye and I explained to the guy who I was and that I wanted to volunteer.

He was pleased and asked me which group of kids I would be most comfortable with and I said that I was good with all ages because of my cousins and stuff, but high school would be the most fun.

He said he was the opposite way, he liked the K-5 kids the best.

Some woman was on the phone saying somehting about a new group of kids at Walmart while I was waiting for my oil to get changed.

*Clinton Halo*
I was playing Halo and I think that I was in the Library, but I had a tank and then I wanted to play a game with books for some reason.  I blasted my friends with the tank gun but then Hillary Clinton threw a book and hit me right in the head, causing me to bleed.  I shot her with the tank, but her book blocked the shot.

I was hoping to see Bill on the Daily Show last night, but didn't realize that was for Thursday.

*Spickler is Hot*
It was the first day of class and I walked into a classroom and noticed Mandy Spickler sitting there with her roommate and Ashleigh.  I went and sat with them, telling her how hot she was.  She pointed me to the chair next to her and I sat there.  We then started a project of something and I kept having to go onto the floor to retrieve my book.

I saw Mandy while I was running yesterday.

*Sarah at Boog's*
I was at Boog's house and checking out the party guest, telling him that I would need a beer later, but right now I was content on partying without it.  I was on my way out to find him for a beer when I noticed Sarah Mac was there.  I walked right past her, but would come back and see her later. 

When I did I was surprised to find her the size of a chiwawa.  I picked her up and held her like one.  It was weird.

----------


## ninja9578

*Born to Run*
I was in a class and Bruce Springsteen was my teacher.  He was drawing shapes and graphs on the board, I guess it was a physics class but he was singing Born to Run.  "1, 2, 3, 4, The highways jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive;  Everybodys out on the run tonight but theres no place left to hide."

He seemed self conscious about it and kept just looking at the ground as he sang.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cruise With the Girls*
I'm on vacation with the girls and my family.  The three of us want to get away (a vacation on our vacation,) so we notice that we can go on a mini cruise and it only costs like $120 bucks.  The girls write checks and I pay with a credit card before my mother starts yelling at me that we had plans.

*Halo 3 in the Jungle*
I've landed on Earth.  I've never played this game before so I'm being caution when I get ambushed by elites and vehicles.  I'm surprised that my new assault weapon takes care of them fairly easily and fires for a long time.

I reload it and then switch to my pistol and back to just to check it out, then head into a jungle being careful and looking intently.

I did some research on Halo 3 a few days ago and they're bringing back the assault rifle.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dr Cox*
Dr Cox is having something wrong with his penis and needs a gamma ray scan to check on it.  He goes off on a racist rant about the Greek doctor asking him to remove crab grass from his ass.

The greek doctor says 'you've created evolution,' at which point his baby morphs into a four or five tentacled octopus kind of creature and crawls along the ceiling.

----------


## ninja9578

I was sick last night so no dreams.

I tried to WILD at 3:30 because I was feeling tired because I'm sick, but was kind of apathetic about it.  I got to the phase where my body felt like it was made of rubber and I was having audio hallucinations I kept hearing "Most of the Time," by Bob Dylan and I had some strange visual footprints keep happening, but no actual visual ones.  I gave up and tried to sleep, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

*Getting Arrested*
I was at the bar and everyone was clearing out because the police had shown up.  I just kept dancing with some of my friends but one of them grabbed my arm.  I thought for a moment then decided to escape so I twisted his arm and put the cop in an arm bar before running.

I was at the bar with my roommate and her friends last night.

*Rock Myths*
It was an episode of Mythbusters and they were doing a whole bunch of myths involving rocks including revisiting the one that a rolling rock gathers no moss.  Grant had set up a really huge rock dropping rig with levels for it to bounce off of while Adam and Jaime were mad because the producer hadn't set up something right.  They were trying to roll big rock balls across marble, but there was too much friction.  They decided that Jaime would jump off of the cliff instead and they would do some math to figure out the myth.

Adam smiled and said that they weren't going to tell the producer what they were doing, but he would watch the episode with him.

*Clubbing*
I was at a club and dancing around, but had to leave because I had to go work at the Carousel.  I went into the men's room to find it full of horny women so I changed there and went outside.  I had won a t-shirt for some reason and put that on.

I went outside, but didn't go to work, I went around back for some reason.

I think this dream stemmed from going to the bar too.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cocaine Blues*
I had gotten chosen to substitute in teaching something on a cruise type deal when I started to take cocaine.  I went into class loaded with a bit more hidden in a mayonnaise packet.

There was a announcement that there would be a random drug search so I took the bag out of my bag and hid it in my hand.  The teacher checked me first, because I looked suspicious.  I showed her everything that I had, but she didn't believe me.

To show her that I didn't have drugs I opened the mayonnaise packet, hoping that the drugs couldn't be tasted.  I tried them myself and then gave them to her.  She apologized and then went onto the next person.

That's when we started to ride and some of the guys wanted to fuck with me since I was new so they put something on the truck that we were riding on and did a scene where they hung someone, but he got away and then started to shoot.  I guess it was funny.

Jane came back, saying how mad she was that I had subbed for her, so I told her that she could teach any of the classes that she wanted to.


My phone rang at six in the morning while I was in the middle of a dream, I'm not sure what it was about, but when I opened my eyes I had the hallucination of a colourful balloon animal floating around in my room.  It actually kind of scared me because it definately looked real and stayed there for about thirty seconds.

----------


## The Cusp

While I'm of the opinion coke is nothing but bad news, I do love Johnny Cash!  Hope that dream isn't based on anything real, drugs and school are a bad mix.

"Early one mornin' while makin' the rounds
I took a shot of cocaine and I shot my woman down
I went right home and I went to bed I stuck that lovin' 44 beneath my head"

----------


## ninja9578

Nope, I'm not sure where the idea came from.

*Matrix*
There was a large martix of objects, sort of like blocks that lines up in a grid. Depending on how they arranged themselves they formed different dreams. I would flash from a dream about Halo back to the blocks rearranging themselves, then into a dream about martial arts, then back and forth between multiple dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

*Ghosts*
I was in a hallway and there was the ghost of a boy trapped behind a door.  We threw a rope to him.  He went for it, but there was another man back there who grabbed him halfway through taking the rope, telling the boy that it was a trick.

I don't recall if we finally got him out or not.

Then there was a spiny ball that wanted me to either go get a red iten or a blue one, but the instant that it told me what colour it wanted it released a horde of Brutes to defend the objects.

I went fast and did some fancy wall jumping to get the item and bring it back.

I read part of The Turn of the Screw yesterday, I also played Halo 3 all day.

----------


## ninja9578

No real dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Redneck Death*
I was on some sort of class trip and everyone cheered as some guy who did nascar passed by us.  I booed because I don't get the thrill and think it's a redneck pseudo-sport.  Luckily the bus got out of control and slammed into the back of the guys truck, crushing him and lighting the truck on fire.

He sat in the drivers seat burning up and some people, including my mother went out to help him.  She listened to his pulse and told me that she needed paint so I went back in the bus and got some.  She yelled at me for not caring and I told her that I knew that he was already going to die.

Then the bus stopped and I was carrying Kat somewhere, I'm not sure where, I think I promised her a date.

*Dream Fragment*
I was out walking around with Sam and decided to kiss her on then cheek.

I like Sam.

*Football Argument*
A bunch of hicks were watching an american football game while I was trying to watch a real football game.  They started to complain and argue with me.  A few of them attacked me, but I easily put then in choke holds and the rest backed off.

----------


## ninja9578

*On The Lamb*
I was both a male and female criminal who were ripping people off.  We had tried to see a comb to somebody, but they didn't take it.  I think we bought their truck from them for two thousand dollars (although we only paid them a thousand.)  

Then I was making more of those brushes, and the guy was yelling at me.  I had made it poorly and it wouldn't pass.  But then I got the brilliant idea of selling the poor quality brushes as brushes for horses, cows, and sheep.  My partner liked the idea and we went on the road, looking for all the bad combs that we had just thrown away.

Then we came upon those two guys who we had ripped off.  My partner got out and tried to talk to them, but they chased us.  We no longer had the truck and kinda slid down the hill.  I tell my partner that the bad part isn't over yet when an overzealous sheriff had taken our dog prisoner.

The chawawa was put in a pen while the sheriff shot randomly into the animals.  There were bodies everywhere, apparently some dolphins had tried to fly away and their bodies were on the rooftop.  I held onto the little dog to try and keep him out of the way.

----------


## ninja9578

*Grappling a Wrestler*
I was at the YMCA getting ready to play soccer when a huge guy came in.  He was about three times the size of me and was a wrestling champ so for some reason I grabbed his arm and put him in an armlock.  He resisted, but I was able to take him to the ground.  His muscle made it difficult for me to dominate him, but I was able to do with him what I wanted.  He got me on my back, but I put him in guard.  I managed to put him in a triangle choke.

*Porn*
I was directing a porno and the girl was giving another girl a blowjob (I guess with a strap-on.)  Then she wanted it in the ass.

----------


## ninja9578

*Clubbing*
I was in line to get into a club.  I was able to push my way to the middle of the line, but couldn't go any further.  I ran into Meghan and started to talk to her.  

Eventually I got into the club to find it fairly empty still, it was early.  I found a punching bag where a friend was hitting it near my old roommate.  I told me roommate to show him up and he suggested that I do it, since he's never seen me strike anything.  I started kicking the bag, but it moved oddly.

Meghan IM'd me the other day, but I wasn't here.

*Anger and Pasta*
We were at Dad's old house and Jeremy was having a temper tantrum so I locked him out of the house.  He drove away and came back with a pair of bowling balls and broke the screen door down with them.  But I took them so that he couldn't break down my door.

He had a number of schemes to get into my room, including using a fishing pole to grab the window and have ti come apart.  They didn't work and dad soon came home and he stopped, pretending as if nothing happened.  

Then we all at pasta.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dodgeball*
I was in the YMCA playing dodgeball.  There were a number of us on our team, but I was the start player as usual and I kept catching almost everything that they threw at us.  Unfortunately they weren't going off the court so I had to keep pegging them with the balls to get them to leave.

Then Ed Yannis was I went outside to cool off and I noticed that he had three dodgeballs hidden under his shirt.  He wanted to steal them I guess so we went back inside and I started laughing.

----------


## ninja9578

*Series of Odd Events*
I was playing around with this girl, feeling her up and other people walked in.  I guess she needed to change, but didn't want them to see so she turned to me and took her top off.  That's all I remember of that, but the next thing I know I was grappling with Jon Tyler.

He was twice the size of me, and moved pretty well, but I managed to put him in a triangle.  Then me and a bunch of people were heading up Pete's room, looking at the picture on the wall.  The way into Pete's room was a tight squeeze so I pulled back the mission and went with just my brother.

We fooled around his room, looking through his books and stuff.  I think Bennett was there too, he opened some of Pete's drawers, one of them held a few decks of cards.

----------


## ninja9578

*Thought I was Dreaming*
It was outside my window in the shape of a clown.  He snarled at me, but I told him that I was dreaming and I didn't need to be scared of him.  I threw a spearhand into the wall to test the theory that I might be dreaming, but I bounced off to it.  It tried a few more times before coming to the conclusion that this was real.  I told him that I still wasn't afraid of him, so I took a shower.

I tried to WILD for about ten minutes and had some faint imagery, but don't remember what it was.  I had to stop because of an bad itch.

----------


## ninja9578

*Fantasy and Work*
I was in the shed and having a fantasy about a gorgeous girl, who from time to time was there, but I knew was just part of my imagination, but I wasn't lucid dreaming.

I kissed her body all over and when I started to rub her clitoris she moaned really loudly, but after a while said that I was being too rough with it so I switched to my left hand, which was more nimble. 

She moaned loudly, but she was really sensitive and she still said I was hurting her so I slid my fingers inside of her and rubbed her g-spot, which really made her moan.  I went down on her and hoped that she would do the same for me.  She was a gorgeous blonde in either a light purple or white bathing suit.

Then I realized that I was supposed to be watching the bumper boats so I ran up there to find people swimming in the pool with the tubes.

I got them out and told them that I needed to put the boats together.  They were obviously annoyed that I hadn't been there.  I tried to assemble an engine, but it took me forever to find the propeller.  I eventually found it and started to put them together again.

I'm writing a program for my graphics class with bumper cars.

*Jaws*
I watched a large cruise ship go by me twice, then I found myself on it, but somehow fell into the water with two other people.  The current was strong and we were getting pulled out to sea.  There was a buoy that we grabbed onto, but knew that we needed to get out of the water.  There was a shark in the water and we would get hypothermia.  There was a boat nearby.  I let go of the buoy and swam towards it.

The current pulled us past the anchour line, but I managed to grab the last piece of rope on it before the current dragged us out to sea forever.  We jumped between platforms as the shark swam around us, but couldn't get back on land.

We boarded a very large ship. but it wasn't a boat like structure, it was something else, built sort of like a spiral. Mister Burns took a gun and went above to try and take over the boat.

Me and my friend yelled to al older lady who spotted us and came to get us on a tiny boat with an outboard motor.  As we were about to climb on board with her, the motor died and she was stranded now with us. 

I tried to pull her tiny boat out of the water, but the shark attacked us, flipping the boat that we had been on.  I leaped onto dry land, as did my friend, but the shark ate the woman.

----------


## ninja9578

Last night by brother's girlfriend mentioned lucid dreaming and just like that my very long dry spell is over.  This one was a lot of fun and had two lucid stages.

*Rooftops Lucid*

I was swimming underwater with someone.  We were where saltwater met freshwater and the saltwater was heavier so it there was clear distinction between the two layers and it looked really cool.  I'll have to take a screenshot from Planet Earth, because that's just what it looked like.

We were now in someone's backyard and the salt water was so much more dense that the freshwater that it flowed and even made an underwater waterfall.  We swimming up the stairs, but the water kept disappearing.  Now I knew that it was a dream, but was just barely lucid.  I told him to know it and the water returned.

We looked through someone's stuff, there was a game in there and underneath some stuff there was some incriminating stuff, but I forget what.  It was something that told us that there were ghosts in the house.  They we heard someone stir in the next room.  I leap from the side porch that we had climbed up and landed on the neighbour's garage.

I realized that I had floated through the air and replaced it again with water.   I then gave up on the water and started to jump between roof, falling every once in a while, because I was barely lucid still.  I hated taking the extra steps when I missed I would have to wind back up to be able to jump on the roof from the street.

Then I ran through a fence.  That made me completely lucid and now I knew exactly what I was doing.  I ran through a mirror, knowing that the scene would change.  It didn't, I just ended up in the reflection.  I kept running, and saw a swimming pool, i'd never gone through water before so ran into it.

Oops, I bounced off of it for some reason.  I found that odd, but stepped back and did something else cool with it.  I jumped up, and pulled a Jesus, stepping on the water so that I could jump onto the roof.  

I landed near the top, but wanted to get to the next building, but didn't think that I could reach the top.  I needed to get around the side of the building so I dug my hand into the ice that caked the roof (I wasn't all the way up, more on a lip.)  I got one hand in, I jammed my fingertips in the ice as hard as I could a few times before it stuck.  Then I kicked off and flew to the next building.

I imagined myself climbing up it and when I made it to the roof I made a handle for me to grab onto.  I pulled myself up and noticed an airstrip on the roof.  Maybe the dream was telling me to fly, I was going to check it out, but the dream faded away.

----------


## ninja9578

I ran the steamtown marathon today and had to get up really early for it, I don't remember my dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

*Exercise Ball*
Bryan came up to me on my way back to my apartment and tossed me his exercise ball and I punched it back to him.  He was impressed at my reaction time so decided to kick it for fun.

It bounced off of the building behind us and ended up in the street (hell of a kick.)  A car ran into it and exploded in a white mist.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a dream, but can't recall what it was now.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bus Stripping*
I was in the back of a bus, I think a school bus.  There was a girl there who was rubbing guys down with lotion.  She getting a massage now from behind, but she kept touching me.  

Then it was the guys turn and she wanted to play with him and started to spank him.  We all turned away and went about our business.  We were keeping tallies on things that happened on the bus.  I asked about what was going on in the back.

He said he didn't give a shit.

----------


## ninja9578

*Soccer*
I was on some sort of class trip in high school and I was walking around alone because I was in a pissy mood.  I saw some kids juggling a futbol around so I went to play with them.  They let me in, but one of the kids was being an asshole so I beat him up.

Then I went to a cafeteria to eat some cake, my grandfather was there too.  I kept looking for my friends, but couldn't find them so I sat with the soccer guys.

----------


## ninja9578

I started up on B6 again last night and it must have worked because I had three extremely detailed dreams and a long lucid.

*AC/DC Lucid*
I was going with my friends to an AC/DC concert.  We started outside in a very crowded hallway, but quickly went inside and handed the guy our tickets.  I dropped mine momentarily, but picked it up again and gave it to him.  Those three seconds made me loose my friends.

I looked around for them, but couldn't find any of them, but I guess Punzi had lost them too and found me.  I got a text message from Meghan who said she was just getting there.  I watched the door for her and when she showed up I waved her up.  She was with Jacqui and a few other girls.

Then the dream flash-backed to our trip to the concert.  We were flying, we had weird, very light wings that strapped to one of our arms, but seemed to be human powered.  I was flying pretty well, but we kept coming back down and need to get a running start again.

I ran fast and headed up over some powerlines, doing a dolphin kick to try and propel myself, but it was slow going.  There were two cars coming and I kicked off of their doors, but still moved slowly.

The other guys were trying to get me to get in a car, but this was more fun.  I landed again on the road that ran next to Carousel, but it was gravel.  I suddenly became lucid and decided not to go to the concert, even though the dream characters were still trying to get me to hurry up.

I took a running start and soared into the air with my arms spread wide like a bird.  I took an abrupt turn and tried to imagine a hole in the ground that would allow me to travel down to Hell.

The hole that formed was far too small for me to shoot down so I leveled out and landed again.  I put my arm down the hole and came to the conclusion that it was just a drain.

Now I was inside and there was a mirror in front of me.  I reached out and tried to grab my reflection's hand to pull him out, but I bounced off of the glass.  That was weird so I tried to push my hand through the glass, again nothing. I walked into it, expecting to go through it, but bounced again.

I thought about breaking the glass but didn't, but the solidity of the wall made me question my dream.  I looked down at my hands.  Surprisingly they were as sharp as day.  I could see every crease in my palm and even my fingerprints.

I tried to push one hand through the other, but that didn't work either.  Now I was unsure if I was dreaming or not, but still lucid.  I walked upstairs for something that would solidify my lucidity again.

I saw my bedroom window and jumped through it.  The glass broke, I didn't go right through it like I normally do (probably because I was questioning.)  I realized that it was a poor way to test as I fell, but knew how to fly so I spread my arms and made a nice arch, using the speed that I had built up in the fall to soar really high.

I then hovered there and closed my eyes, imagining the ground tearing open and there being a cave deep down in the chasm that was Hell, but when I opened my eyes I saw my room.

I wrote down my dream in a dream journal, once I found it.  It was in the right place, but my green coloured pencil (which I don't have,) was on my desk.  The journal was messy and the pages weren't normal notebook pages.  Then I woke up for real.

*Control Room*
I was playing Halo 3 and exploring around the control room.  I walked up the edge of the building and found the invisible barrier.  I then noticed a series of calculators and stickers along the edge.  I thought it was an easter egg so I picked up a number of the calculators.  They were all different and all displayed different things.  The numbers changed every few moments and none of them actually worked.

It should have made me lucid, but I thought that I was in a video game.  I then climbed the rest of the way up, following the line of calculators and came to a Start button.

Homer Simpson climbed into the hole that was there first and I followed.  "Don't judge me," he said.  He was eating the mud that covered the ground and ceiling.  There was stuff in the way, forcing us to crawl through the mud, but then I started knocking the stuff out of the way.

Then a man showed up behind a barrier.  He tried to get the young boy that was with us to get a job somewhere when he was 14 and kill the two guards that were keeping him hostage.

Now I was walking up a set of stairs to try and find Shannon. I walked to her room and knocked on the door and I heard someone moving around, but it was Heather.  She came out of the room with shower stuff.  She said that I had just missed Shannon and that Sam was with her.

She cried for a moment, I asked her what was wrong, but she just went into the women's room.  I walked down the hall, hoping to meet up with Shannon, realizing that Sam wasn't Heather's boyfriends name.  I tried to figure out what was going on.

----------


## The Cusp

> Then the dream flash-backed to our trip to the concert.  We were flying, we had weird, very light wings that strapped to one of our arms, but seemed to be human powered.  I was flying pretty well, but we kept coming back down and need to get a running start again.



I love those old black and white videos of people trying to fly with wings on their arms.

----------


## ninja9578

Lol, the rigs were kind of like that, except they worked for the most part.

*Jade*
I was in a computer class and everyone was taking a break.  Jade was in the class, I was going to talk to her, but decided to go sit by the window instead.  she came over to me and we started chatting.

I don't know how it came to this, but we ended up outside, while her boyfriend was inside, having sex.  I had picked her up and laid her on the ground and started making out before she wrapped her legs around me.  We ended up going doggy style too.

*Amanda*
We were sitting in front of my television naked like we used to.  I put my arm on her shoulder and she started to kiss my hand.  I moved it down to her breast and she put her hands on my balls.

----------


## ninja9578

*Take the Plunge*
I was being chased by the police, but I didn't care, what I was going to do would be worth the arrest.  I went up a mountain, thinking the cops couldn't follow me and there was already a broken down car on it.  My motorcycle flew right by them, then I stopped around a corner.  I got a call.

It was from my aunt, she tried to talk me out of proposing.  I'm not sure who I was asking me marry me (Sam?)  I hung up on her and found Sam, who got a phone call.  She was surprised to learn that it was for me, it was Aunt Sue again.

She told me that being too romantic was bad and told me how Bill had gave the ring to her.  I told her that I'd think about it.  I don't remember what I did.

----------


## ninja9578

*#8 Pencils*
I was at a store, and I knew the owner, but was going to steal some new pencils to draw with anyway.  I noticed a packet of #8s, which was weird.  I didn't think that they made softer than #6, but thought that they would be good for shading so picked them up.  a guy was complaining that my car had boxed him in so I moved it.

*The Pier*
I was in my graphics class (but not he room.)  Amber Nolan was in my class and she offered to show off hers first.  She started well, but then messed up her coordinate system so I offered to help.  She had done it correctly in the project, but was forgetting how to recreate it.

After class I told her that we should hang out since we hadn't done that since we had gotten to school  Then I went into the bathroom.  I was a new student in a school of troubled kids.  

It was a unisex bathroom and Sloane was changing.  Damn, she looked hot.  I had a knife and keep playing with it.  It wasn't a defensive weapon, I just had it.  We were on a pier and the teachers were looking for one of the girls.

I noticed her way up on a ship, on the edge.  She jumped into the water.  I ran to the water, dropping my knife and whatever else I had, but slowed down as Noah beat me into the water.  I ran and jumped in after I realized that he couldn't find her.

I dove deep, but couldn't find her either and made my way to the surface.  We all morned her suicide and a friend gave me a new knife, knowing that I liked mine, which had fallen through the cracks in the pier.

I noticed Lindsay and everyone gawked at her, I went over to say hi.

Sloane was in my dream because I had read my dream journal last night and it mentioned her.

*Heavyweight*
I was in a ring with a heavyweight boxing champion.  I kept my hands up, knowing that one punch from him could really hurt me.  I threw a number of good jabs and a chop, but it didn't even seem to hurt him.  I don't remember if it was an MMA fight, but I didn't think to bring him to the ground and beat him there.  I don't think I kicked him once either.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a lot of weird dreams last night, but only remember the last one.  I think because I didn't know how to explain them.

*Sam*
I was in the school book store and I noticed Sam.  She flashed her blue eyes at me and we started to talk.  She said she was having a problem on the computer so I offered to help her.  Turns out she had three computers on, all trying to do the same thing.  I started to make fun of her for that.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember my dreams last night, I hate Wednesdays.

----------


## ninja9578

*Teaching*
I was teaching the karate class and I wanted the new students to see how sparring worked so I paired up the coloured ranks and brought the white belts to watch the black belts fight.

----------


## ninja9578

*Becky's Rape*
I was in my dad's old house and I knew that Becky had been kidnapped.  I grabbed a meter stick, it was the best weapon that I could find and rushed up the stairs, but was stopped by the guy.

He was a very short black man and pointed what looked at first like a gun at me, which stopped me.  I backed away, only to realize a second later that it was just a pair of scissors.  I didn't want to go back up the stairs because he would be expecting me there, so I snuck around.

I made some noise, he had placed plastic bags on the floor so that he could hear me coming.  I hid on the other side of a doorway and he approached.  I had planned to knock him out when he came through, but he spotted me.

I did a fencing thrust into his neck and then slashed the meter stick across his neck.  He dropped hard and I pushed the scissors away.  He grabbed me and I brought him into the room where he had apparently been raping my roommate.  

I tossed him on the ground and went down with him, elbowing him in the head until he was unconscious.  Then I went to untie Becky.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dog's Bone*
I was doing research with polar bears, seeing what would happen if someone took one of their eggs (I guess polar bears lay eggs in my dream.)  I grabbed one as the other member of my team distracted it, then it came after me.  I let go of the egg and the bear caught it in its mouth, but then it kept coming after me.

Then it turned into my dog Lucy and what I had stolen was her bone.  I was backed up against the rapids and decided to dive under her.  She swam towards me and I somersaulted under her.  Then she came out of the water and I was telling her to calm down and that I was sorry that I stole her bone.

----------


## The Cusp

The polar bear eggs were great!  Stealing them not such a great idea.

----------


## ninja9578

*Garfield Fragment*
I remember is started as Mario running a speed run through one of the haunted houses and running into ghosts and such.  Then it turned into a comic strip of Garfield quickly hurdling things to get to his dinner.  The last frame showed him (the old him,) gulping down his food.  There was a thought bubble with something that I thought was hilarious, unfortunately I don't remember it.  Then I had a false awakening and wrote the dream down.

Then I really woke up and decided to take a B6 vitamin, hoping to have some cool dreams and maybe a lucid.  I was blown away by the complexity and clarity of the dreams, I may have to take my vitamin in the middle of the night from now on.

*Lost With Jeremy*
I was driving my brother somewhere and there was an intersection in which I zoomed across three lanes and two highways full of traffic.  On the way back no, I missed the zoom across the lanes and ended up on the wrong highway.  I said that we would get off and turn around at the next exit.

Now my brother was driving and I saw a way to turn around, it was a huge mall, that I had been in before, but he missed it.  We were now on some sort of mechanical automatic turning around machine.  It was putting us in the wrong direction so my brother decided to jump over one of the gears and landed in a nice restaurant.  

I followed him, but the waiter spotted us jump in and asked us to leave.  I refused.  He then opened the pepper shaker and threw some in my face, I then did the same back to him.

Then he started to throw punches at me, I blocked every single one of them.  I then shook his hand and introduced myself as Master <my name>.  I emphasized the word master and proceeded to beat the crap out of the guy.  This dream was far more complex and there was a lot more to it, but I forgot it all.

*Reflection WBTB*

I was inside my grandfather's house, I think there was a dog there.  I decided to go outside.  I wandered around on the hill and wished that I was able to fly like in my lucid dreams.  I didn't need to do a reality check, I then knew that it was a dream.  I glided down the hill a ways and saw and older woman walking towards me.  I jogged to her, "wanna see me fly over you?" I asked and took to the sky.  I flew maybe a hundred feet and then landed, realizing that I wanted to old lady.

I called to her and ran to her, she started back in my direction too.  For some reason I thought that the lucid task for November involved something with an old woman, but then realized that it hadn't been decided on yet.

"Why do we dream?" I asked her and she gave me a vague answer, then asked me how I knew that I was dreaming.

I closed my eyes for a second and nearly lost the dream.  When I opened them everything was black, but I concentrated hard and brought the surroundings back.

"I just flew over you," I reminded her, then asked her again, telling her that she should know, she was just a fragment of my subconscious.  She said that it was just because we did.

Then there was a car accident, a huge pile up of multiple cars.  I don't remember if I was the reason for that or not, but I decided to bring the woman down the embankment and swim under the water, wanting to hone my control still by breathing under water.

She resisted so I pulled her along and threw her in the water with myself, it was only a few inches deep.  I stood up, forgetting the old lady and ran to the deeper stuff and submerged myself.  I pulled myself along the rocks, knowing that there was a deep spot up ahead that I could explore.

The River Bottom:


I then remembered the advanced lucid task which I haven't done yet.  I saw a sparkle in the water and pulled out the mirror that was hidden among the rocks.  

It was a makeup mirror, only five inches across, I could see my reflection floating in the water on the other side of the glass, but there was no way that I could pull myself through that little area, I was going to have to be creative.

I tried pulling the mirror right up to my mask so that it appeared to fill up my vision, but it didn't.  I then pulled off the mask, knowing that I didn't need it in a dream.  I still couldn't get the edge out of my vision field.  Then I got a brilliant idea.

I used the mirror as a portal vision instead, it still was a mirror, but it showed me another part of the river, it showed myself from overhead.  I then looked down through it and the glass vanished, leaving my (dream) self above the water and my reflection had been successfully pulled out and was now thrashing around under the water.  I guess my reflection couldn't swim.

I reached into the water and waited for my reflection to grab my hand, after a second I got him and pulled him (me) up.  He was naked, for some reason we both were, I rested him on my knees, out of the water and asked him why we dream.  

He said it was just because.  Hmm, boring answer so I left him, happy that I had done the task.  

I then worked my way up the steep bank, climbing it instead of jumping or flying, then started to climb on the cars that had been neatly piled there from the accident.  The cop that was involved in the accident was issuing everyone a statement as I climbed.  Then I walked away when I saw a rubber ball in the road.

The accident scene cleared and I had the idea to see how many miles I could boot the ball, but there was another guy with a ball too.  He tossed his at an oncoming car, which made it loose control and sideswipe a motorcycle, causing it to burn violently.

I then tossed mine at a big rig.  It lost control, but didn't do anything cool.  Somehow the ball appeared in my hand again.  There was a large red, MACK truck coming, I could read the logo on the front of it.

I tossed the ball at it and it swerved right.  No way, it wasn't going to miss me.  I walked to the right and made it hit me.  I could feel a slight pressure in my foot as the wheel rolled over it, but the truck itself had no collision.

It hit a bunch of trees.  That was anticlimactic.  Then it started to roll down a hill and there was the sound of a saw going and trees started to fall.  I laughed with the other guy who was there, joking that it was making firewood.

At 7:30 I woke up.

I went back to bed and had the strangest sensations.  It felt as if the entire bed was vibrating.  I was fully awake (I think) and my eyes were even open so I'm not sure if it was real or not.  My flat-mate might have brought a boy home or maybe the people on the other side of the wall were having sex.  It might have been sleep paralysis, it might have been a minor earthquake, or it could have just been a dream.  I'm not sure.

----------


## ninja9578

I had another long and complicated one, but can only recall the last few minutes.

*Fighting Val*
I was sparring with Valerie in Henderson Gym.  She fought literally right up against me, which would screw up any fighter in the club other than me.  She does better than she would if she was out in kicking distance, but I still wipe the floor with her.

I accidentally pop her in the side of the chest and I hear a pop.  She staggers backwards and I push on the breast plate and pop it back into place.

Then I was leaving and saying goodbye, I forget where I was going.

----------


## The Cusp

> I used the mirror as a portal vision instead, it still was a mirror, but it showed me another part of the river, it showed myself from overhead.  I then looked down through it and the glass vanished, leaving my (dream) self above the water and my reflection had been successfully pulled out and was now thrashing around under the water.  I guess my reflection couldn't swim.



Who would have guessed you reflection couldn't swim?  That was a pretty good solution.  Abstract as hell, had to read that part a couple of time to wrap my head around what was happening.

Sitting on your own lap while both of your selves are naked is very weird.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it was a little disturbing.

*Criminal*
I was going down in an elevator, a woman jumped down a story or two to catch up with me. I guess it was a fast elevator because she appeared to just float to me. 

We started to make out, she had dark hair and was dressed in a dark vinyl suit. She got me to come with her to a meeting with her boss. She showed him a disc, an illegal copy of OSX Leopard. They were going to sell it.

I realized that she only wanted me for my OpenGL ability. I went back upstairs, but she came with me. I guess we started to have sex, but someone in a helicopter out at sea started shooting at us.

*Fucked up Building*
I was late for work, but I had to cross some pretty dangerous structures. There was one place that was a ledge and a two inch path ran along it. I had two backpacks so was a little off balance, I said screw it and went back the safer way.

I still had to cross an I-Beam that was suspended above another chasm. I found a way around it as a girl almost fell.

*Shioban on Ice*
I was playing ice hockey in the YMCA, on one with Shioban.  We had made a bet, I forget what she wanted from me, but if I scored on her, I'd get to see her naked.  I stretched out very well and then started to play defense.

I got the puck and managed to score on her.  I didn't make her take her clothes off, we just kind of made out in the corner.  I could tell that her nipples were hard and I'd get her naked later.

----------


## ninja9578

Stupid having to get up early on Wednesdays.

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

We celebrated my friend's 21st last night so I don't remember any dreams, and I am hungover.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

*Lost*
I was driving with my brother and we had gotten lost, we had a map and and old lady tried to give us directions to 83, but we got lost in some backwoods again.

There were two people after us so we hid in a shed.  We warned them that we would run them over, making them think that we had a car by firing up a lawn mower.

They peeked in and saw that it was just a mower, but then I saw them too.  "That's who we're hiding from?" I asked my brother and proceeded to beat the crap out of both of the little shits.

*Eating Clouds DEILD*
I went back to bed after having a dream that I was walking around an ant town.  I then migrated out of my body and into the town.  The town was now normal size, but my body was enormous.  There were clouds in the sky so I sucked one in for the hell of it and because it was an old lucid task.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*
All I remember was giving Sam a kiss.

*Dream Fragment*
Something to do with a cat.

----------


## ninja9578

*Brunette*
I met a girl at a party and she liked me.  We started making out and next thing I know, she's giving me a blowjob.  We are in a crowded room so I get a blanket before getting completely naked.  I don't remember how far we got before I woke up.

Damn, I had a bad hangover today.

----------


## The Cusp

Sounds like it was worth it if that dream was any indication.

----------


## ninja9578

*Zombie Gang*
Everyone was dead and a very small group of us were trying to get to Las Vegas.  I noticed a motorcycle gang coming towards us so I told everyone to hide.  This part of the dream looped thrice.  The last time I told my group to kill them since there were only two gangsters.

We started to fight and I stabbed a number of them before realizing that there were more of them than I thought and that my group was all dead.  I stabbed one more and grabbed a little girl that was traveling with us.  They capture her from me somehow and I got to find a way to get her back.

*The Flood*
I was in the old house and when I looked out the window and noticed that there was water up to the second floor.  It was muddy and fast moving.  We were going to leave, but the dogs were stuck in the dog house.

I got out a canoe and tried to get to them.

----------


## ninja9578

*Snow Park and Glass*
I was at a snow park with my family.  There were a bunch of kids on a really long slide that ended in a chute.  They moved back and forth between the front and back and actually got enough momentum to fly out of both ends.  To add to the danger the attendant started letting more kids down and they started colliding and slamming into the walls.

We decided to leave and I had to carry a lot of stuff, including a big pane of glass.  I asked my mother if we really needed the pane and she flipped out on me.  Blaming me for concrete stains that were on it, so I think that I broke it and yelled back at her.

*Bar*
I was at a bar and the bouncers wanted to throw Kinzinger out, they confronted him in the bathroom.  He explained that he was, in fact, 21, his birthday was today.  The bouncers left and I went out to just look around.  I wasn't really in the mood to party, I was just at the bar and happened to run into him.

Then more people showed up, including Alana Henry and Kimble and Ry, which I haven't seen in years.  Alana was asking me how to have more than one game show up on her screen at once and I told her to have more than one monitor.

We started talking and she said how she kept getting hurt.  I say that her mother told me about that since I ran a few miles with her in the marathon.

I then was playing with a bunch of kittens.

*War*
This may have been part of the last dream, but I'm not sure.  I was on a boat or an island of some kind.  I might have been a captive or just there on vacation, when they came under attack by a huge ship.  They started to fire what looked like ping pong balls at it.  

One of the turret gunners fell off of his turret so I grabbed it and fired rounds into the ship.  The ship retreated, but we wanted to finish them off for good.  I jumped into the water.  I alone was to take out the ship completely.  I threw away the swords that they had given me and swam to the boat unarmed.

I boarded the boat and no one recognized me at first.  I walked through lots of ranks of people before grabbing someone and snapping his neck.  I then fought a huge number of attackers and jumped around the boat like Jet Li, using my martial arts knowledge to flip people off of the boat and kill others.

I noticed that more members of my group had shown up.  There were maybe three or four of us.  I noticed two people hung up on one big guy.  He was big, but fast as hell and blocked all of their strikes. 

I dismissed the other two and took the guy myself.  He was big so my regular joint locks didn't work but I managed to toss him over the steering wheel.  I tried to kick him in the groin, but he had a cup on.  He pulled a knife, one of my allies saw it and stabbed him in the head.

We won the fight and I asked them why they wanted to attack the island.
"We really want to live there," was their answer.  I then realized that these guys had lived there first, and that the people that I were helping were the conquerers.  

I felt bad, but was still on the other side.  I noticed a woman (the fighter from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon) drawing a bow, but wasn't aiming at any of us.  Jade Fox was on the shore.

I grabbed the arrow and broke it and a fight ensued.  I used the tip of the arrow as a weapon to keep her at bay.

*I've Been to Hell*
Everything was black and I didn't feel sleep paralysis, but I immediately became aware of the fact that I was dreaming.  Everything was dim, but I placed myself in the bowels of hell.  It was fiery and kinda looked like the inside of Gravemind from Halo 3.  I think I met Satan, but I don't remember the conversation.

Hell:

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*
I remember wearing my high school letterman.

I wished that I had it yesterday because it was freezing.

*Lunch*
I was waiting for Kristen who found me surfing the internet at Kriner.  We then waited as her friends all showed up.  One of them was complaining that his legs hurt from biking 2.2 miles.  I told Kristen that I didn't like her friends.

I told her that he was complaining about that to a guy who was still recovering from a marathon. 

Then, I'm not sure if I left or if she turned into someone else, but next thing I know I'm with Jacob ordering food.  Jacob is relieved that the guy doesn't card us for the shots that we get and the beer that I do.  He then realized that he didn't ask us and does.  

I laugh at Jacob who's only 19, who nervously shows him id.  The guy takes the shot away from him and comments on my new license, which I guess that I had just gotten.

Bryan then showed up and sat with us.  Then three guys walked in and started pushing us around.  Me and Bryan fought back, gently at first, but when they got violent we did too and literally kicked them out of the place.  The owner thanked us and asked how we were able to handle those much bigger guys.  I explain that we're both black belts.

I then see Sam, who I've been waiting for.  I go over and pick her up, she giggles as I carry her to our table.  She orders something and I realize that I'm still hungry so go order two slices of pizza.

I guess Jane shows up too and complains that the table is too high so I help her lower it.  Then she goes and lays on the grill.  I call her name and she doesn't answer, I'm afraid that she's killed herself,but she finally looks at me and says that she's fine.

Sam and I have lunch plans on Friday.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a lot of dreams last night, but they kind of all ran together.

*New Club House*
There was a guy who was using a bunch of children to build a new club house.  It was for the kids, but he was a sleaze so I told everyone that they should build a new clubhouse for me.  I would play games with them and build roller coasters.  The sleaze liked the roller coaster idea and started to figure out how to advertise and how much to charge.  I told him no and that it was just for the children of our neighborhood and it was free.

I also started teaching a karate class for the kids, but then decided that that was a bad idea.

*The Devil*
I was on some sort of trip, in in some sort of class that was in a weird place.  Some new students came in and one of them was Sarah.  I went and gave her a big hug, then noticed a dog running by.  I ran after the dog as did some other security guys.  We cut him off and got him trapped.

It turned into an underfed black man who went with us.  He told us that his owner called him the devil.  I told him to stay were he was and I went to get a shrink, telling her that we needed to get this guy his confidence back.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*
I got my manuscript sent back to me.  I was trying to figure out why it had never made it to Tor.

*Dream Fragment*
I was on Dreamviews and I noticed that someone had posted a huge signature image and it was bugging me because it slowed down my render time.

I noticed someone mention that they could do that with html tags in the artist forum

*Dream Fragment*
I was watching television and I noticed that Coach Spence was in the running for the olympic team again in the marathon.  It tried to find the race, but couldn't.

*School Bus*
I was on a school bus and needed to get off so I asked the driver to stop.  He said that he would, but in the time that it took me to get all my crap together we had driven a quarter of a mile.  I got off, and was stressed because I had left Kat's boots behind.  I would get them from him tomorrow.  

As I waited around for another bus I started to talk to people.  I guess that I had missed the bus that I needed, I think number 83.  I saw several buses, but all usually came later than mine.

*Sandra Made Me Mad*
I ate her sandwich for lunch and she got really pissed at me.  She took my pass to get to the next part of the aquarium that we were at so I needed to buy something to get through.  I found a 20 cent thing and bought it, then I went and yelled at her.

*The Stand*
Almost everyone was dead and there were two groups of people left.  I think I had this dream loop twice, because the second time through I knew what was going to happen.  We ran into Flagg's guys and I gave them what they thought they wanted, and kept the herbs or crystals (whatever they were,) for myself.  They asked for them so I kicked them and we all ran.  

There were four of us, me, two guys, and a girl.  I trailed all of them, but quickly passed the girl.  I didn't want to let the other guys catch her, but knew it was just a movie so didn't worry about it as I passed her.

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate Demo*
It was a huge turnout and there were a number of us ready to do demonstrations.  Then I asked Grandmaster Hillson if he had any bricks and he said no so I had to go to Walmart to get some.  I wanted to break ten of them with a jumping stomp kick.

He asked me if I would demonstrate two on one sparring with two fo the lower ranking blackbelts and I agreed before leaving.

*Classroom Tasks WILD*


The instant the dream started, I knew it was a dream.  But at first it was fuzzy and faint so I let it solidify and almost forgot that it was a dream.  I was in a classroom, the very back except for one girl that sat behind me and to the right.  We were to get into groups and the guy to the right of me and I got together, then I offered that girl a seat.  For some reason she went around us and got in front.  David Adams also moved his desk in.

I then remembered to remind myself that it was a dream.  I did so and stood up and headed for the wall with the intention to go through it.  I heard one of the guys behind me laugh as if he didn't believe me, but I stopped short of the wall.

I then went between the desks and transformed into a woman.  I feel that I should explain that it was the advanced lucid task for the month.   :tongue2:   Anyway, I didn't have a mirror so I felt myself up, part of the challenge was to describe yourself.  I would say that I had a B cup, I could see black bangs and shoulder length black hair.  I had to make sure that I was a woman so I reached south.  I stayed above the jeans that I was now wearing and could feel an indentation where my vagina was.   :smiley:   Yay! Task complete.

Then I remembered the basic task, which I thought would be harder for me.  I turned around as I felt my dream vanishing.  I fought to keep it.  My vision was fading and I could only keep on eye open and I had a severe limp.

"Where is a turkey?"  I turned around, expecting one, but none was to be seen.  I then asked the class "who is a turkey?"  I was thinking that one of them was disguised.  A blonde girl raised her hand.

"What do you think of Halloween, I mean Thanksgiving?"  I asked, but she was silent.  She then turned into a construction paper picture of a turkey on the wall.  It looked like the turkey that I used to make the badge itself.  

"Do you like Thanksgiving?"  I said, knowing that yes and no answers were better.  It nodded yes.  Probably because it was just a decoration and it liked it because it got to come out of the teacher's closet.

I turned around, still fighting to stay dreaming.  I had a desperate urge to lay down, but knew if I did the dream would end.  I walked up to the teacher, it was my lit teacher.  I had the intension of knocking her head off with a ridge-hand, but instead tried to kiss her.

We fell over and I woke up.

Yay for doing both tasks in the same dream!  Since I made the badges it would have sucked if I didn't get them.

----------


## ninja9578

*Quick Lucid*
I don't remember what cause it, but all of a sudden I was lucid.  I was at the old house in Beach Lake and I planned to fly to the moon.  I jumped up and came back down.  I then looked around, looking for some other sign that I might be dreaming since I was questioning it.  I though that there was too much detail to be a dream so it ended.

*Space Disaster*
I was in one of two space ships traveling to Mars.  I blew out one of the windows and part of my space suit went with it.  I had grabbed enough of it to survive, but I didn't have any arms on the suit.  I got made and started throwing pipes at the other ship.  I think I turned around and went back to earth.

*So Much Cuteness*
I was near the old house again and was talking to three models and some other people.  I think one of the models was Lindsay, but I'm not sure.  They were dressed like angels, they must have just come from a photo shoot.  I think the blue one liked me.  There were also a bunch of kittens around, some of which were heavy as hell.  Everything was so cute.  :smiley: 

*Evil Bridge*
I suspected that the new owners of a company were evil and that they had murdered the last owners.  I checked out the bridge that they had just built and noticed the bodies of the former owner, each with a hundred dollar bill. 

Me and a friend hatched a plan to buy the bridge, but then realized that we would need about thirty million dollars.  We thought that they were now infecting everyone with the flu (maybe it was worse than that.)  We then went to the hospital for conformation.  We saw lots of sick people and we both flinched when we heard that they were switching people to penicillin.  

I then found myself tied up with a woman in a large building.  I didn't know what to do, but then I noticed a shark's jaw behind a cupboard.  I used it's teeth to cut the ropes, but it was too late for the woman that was with me.  

I saw two "men" grab her and take her away.  I thought that they were wearing mask, but they were instead hideous beasts.  They came back quickly and the woman had been transformed into another beastly slave.  A big fat one, she looked disgusting. 

It turned out that I was the one behind all of this and didn't know it.  I had a choice, become one of them or end my life.  I chose to jump off of that bridge, about three hundred feet into fast moving water.

I survived, and grabbed a tree because the steep angle of the river was full of jagged rocks.  Now I realized that it was a dream.  I looked down the river, it was kind of scary, but I knew that I could jump off of one rock and fly for miles.  

It took me a while to get the courage but I finally took the jump and flew about ten feet over the rapids.  I must have flown for a mile, using my arms as wings.  Then I woke up.

The River

----------


## ninja9578

*Macix*
Professor Briggs was telling out class in the Sun lab that he wanted everything in Mac format and there was to be no more Linux style admissions.

*Running*
I had joined the XC team for a run, I think I wanted to talk to Spence about something.

----------


## ninja9578

*Sarah Jessica Parker*
I was walking out of Franklin Science Centre with her and I think we were holding hands.  We talked about the hiking trip that I told Sam I would go on with her this weekend.  I forget what the advice was.

*Need Milk*
I'm being punished by being forced to milk cows (I think they were cows.)  We needed two gallons to make cookies, but I couldn't get much more than a half a gallon so I decided to go to the store and pick up two gallons of whole milk.

I didn't have a car so I found an old bike in the shed, unfortunately I forgot how to ride a bike and needed to refresh myself a little bit.  It wasn't easy considering that the front tire was flat.  I figure that I would pump it up at the nearest gas station.

I watched the second episode of Futurama last night and they were milking Buggalo in it.

----------


## ninja9578

*Facebook Groups*
All of the Shippensburg Facebook groups had been deleted.  I decided to start a new one and called it <My last name>'s Mondays'  I struggled to get garfield cartoons where he hated Mondays and some other people suggested other stuff like that.

*Dream Fragment*
Something to do with Jerry Seinfeld

I watched a thing on Youtube where Larry King didn't know who Jerry Seinfeld was.

----------


## The Cusp

> Sarah Jessica Parker
> I'm being punished by being forced to milk cows (I think they were cows.)



I hope they were cows, and not just some guy in a cow costume!





> *Dream Fragment*
> I was on Dreamviews and I noticed that someone had posted a huge signature image and it was bugging me because it slowed down my render time.



Those annoy me as well.





> *Dream Fragment*
> I got my manuscript sent back to me.  I was trying to figure out why it had never made it to Tor.



You wrote a manuscript in RL, or was that just dream fluff?

----------


## ninja9578

No, that's real.  I sent it to Tor a few weeks ago.  If it gets accepted I'll be plugging it here  :tongue2: 

I got up a number of times last night and tried to induce a lucid dream but it didn't happen.  I suppose that I should have done a WILD.

*Hockey*
I was a star player on a hockey team at the YMCA.  I'm not sure if it was roller hockey, or floor hockey, but it wasn't on ice.  I remember scoring a number of goals and saving a few myself.  I lost my stick at one point and had to commandeer someone else's.

*Vacation*
I'm on vacation and Tyler Beach texts me or calls me and says that he attached a bomb to my computer.  It wasn't in malice, just a small explosive as a prank.  I managed to figure out how it was set off and disarmed it, but then through iChat he figured out how to set it off again.  

Then Shayna and my mother came back in the room.  I guess I had been waiting for them.  Shayna had tripped and needed stitches.

I saw Tyler yesterday.

*My Family is Cursed*
I had a large ball and we were going on vacation.  I wanted to go to Morocco, it was symbolic.  Our family had been forgiven for something that Hercules (I guess he was an ancestor of mine,) had done thousands of years ago.  He had thrown the sphere of Apollo into the ocean, it held the secret to immortality.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cuddles with Becky*
Becky and I were walking television late at night and she told me that she was tired.  I told her that she could rest her head on me if she wanted, she did, her hand too, kind of spooning me.  I put my arm around her.  She thought that I had an erection for some reason (I didn't) and got offended.  I told her that I didn't and she reached down for it.

*Saw*
Wow, it's been a while since I needed the red colour.  I was at the house that I grew up in and there were notes and clues all over the place that someone was there and meant to do me hard.  The clues were in the forms of posters on the wall and even a set of three CDs.  

I broke the CDs and ran into my room.  I thought that I was safe, locked in my room, but then the clock on my desk reset, obviously this person had access to my room.

I grabbed a sword, it was bent and the edge was on the wrong side of the curve, but I could use it.  I opened my door and gave them an ultimatum.  Leave or fight me.  I heard a female voice respond, this surprised me.  I woke up.

*Hummer to Soccer*
I was going with someone to soccer.  We were riding a hummer, I was actually riding on the top of it and told my father to slow down because I nearly fell off of it.  He said that he would go as fast as he wanted.

We got to soccer and it was packed.  This was a different day than I normally play.  It was all adults, mostly over forty, but some my age.  I noticed Jerry Seinfeld and Kramer walk in and was shocked that they would show up to a little thing like this.

*Pink Hair*
I was in the bathtub and dying my hair pink with Kool-Aid.  It started out really pink, but then I kept soaking up colour with wet paper towels and looking in the fogged up mirror until it was subtle.  Then I dunked my hair under so that most of it was gone and it was really subtle.

Shannon mentioned yesterday that she wanted me to Photoshop her with bright pink hair.

*Dream Fragment*
I remember playing the guitar.

----------


## Vex Kitten

That Hummer to soccer dream reminded me of a dream I'd had about riding on top of and not inside of a limo. Pity we didnt' clue in they were dreams, huh?

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it would have been nice to just fly off of it and go somewhere else.  Oh well.

*Chuck*
I'm a police officer and I notice a guy in the middle of the street walking back and forth like a crazy person.  I go into a shop (turns out to be a dress shop,) and ask to borrow a flashlight.  He asked me what I wanted and I told him the most powerful one he's got.

He hands me a big awkward thing, and tries to give me another one too, but I don't need it. I go outside and shine it at the guy, trying to get his attention and walking towards him.  He then turns and ends up on the other side of me.  

I walk with him, following him into the same shop that I have gotten the light from.  I follow him upstairs and he turns a corner.  I try to turn it and find that it's just a wall.  Then I see the purple shirt of the guy hiding behind some dresses.  "What the fuck?" I say out loud, then leave the room.

I place the flashlight on the counter and make sounds like I'm walking down the steps.  Then I sit and wait.  The guy crawls out of his hiding spot like a bear and goes into an adjacent room.  He doesn't know that I'm still there and I intercept him.

"Hi," I say smugly and he just turns away.  "Chuck?" I call, recognizing the guy.  He continues to go through rooms and I just keep intercepting him until we find ourselves outside.

He says that he's sinking into depression because of his grades.  I tell him how I managed to pull myself out of a hole and that he could do the same.

----------


## ninja9578

*Supernatural*
Me and my father were investigating paranormal activities at a house.  The husband and wife were outside and two kids were inside.  Me and my father went into the basement and I poked around the ceiling.  I decided to screw with them and reached through a hole in the ceiling to the floor below and started moving a tile.

Then we went back upstairs and dog greeted us as we went to look around.  I noticed that other things had been moved.  I see the tile that I had been moving was underneath a coffee table, but tiles on the table itself had been moved.

I try to explain to the kids that there are no supernatural things here, then they tell me about the phone cord.  They had found it one day mangled in the middle of the room and then it made it's way back to the phone.  I concluded that the dog had been playing with it, then got down on my stomach and felt what I thought I would.  There was a draft.  I told them that that was how the line moved back to the phone.

I had doubts, however, that even a strong draft could move a phone line.  I thought that there really might be a poltergeist.  I then went outside and started mowing the lawn.  With a regular push mower at first, then it turned into a ride-on, but even that got stuck in the high grass.

I then had to do the side of the road, on the lowest settings.  It was a pain because it wasn't level and the grass was long.  I then went back to see what was going on.  Everyone was hanging out and then I looked away and then back.  One of the kids had turned into Jason Vorhees.  No one else noticed so I pulled out a broadsword.

Then one of the arms dropped and another kid came out from behind him with the machete.  Then another kid came out from the inside.  Together they had committed all of the murders.

They started to sing as I fenced the guy with the machete.  I'm no expert as using broadswords so it took me a while to get the hang of it, then reverted to straight-sword fencing with the broadsword.  I was able to stab him easily then.

Now there was a hoard of vampires all around me, a blonde girl, and a brunette.  The brunette hurried us into a sewer.  We used each other to slide down a series of steel slides.

Then the blonde girl fell.  Me and the brunette stood there, deciding who should go next.  She cried and said that it shouldn't have been like this, then  she bit me.  I accepted the inevitable and then worked my way down to the blonde.  I laid on top of her and bit her too.

I watched The Blob last night so the sewer is probably from that.  There is also a short cameo appearance by Jason Vorhees in it.  As for the mowing it probably came from buzzing my hair yesterday.  The part about the girls in the sewer was from The Reaping.

*Baseball*
I was both a contractor and a professional baseball player.  I was building someone else's house at the time who was playing against me.  I was up to bat, but I was also the entire team.  There was no one else on the team, so no one else on the bases, but somehow I managed to hit a grand slam.

The other guy got really mad and said that he would quit if I didn't get fired.  I thought that they would side with me, but the didn't.  I got revenge by not finishing the house.  It was framed, but that's it.

----------


## ninja9578

*High School Track*
I was up at the high school track during a track practice.  I had forgotten that they would be there so I walked around watching instead of actually working out.  Some of the people recognized me, I was surprised that more didn't.  I went into the shed to see what had changed, and to see if I was still on the list of records.

I noticed Allie Juhcam and went to talk to her.  I forget what we talked about.

*Singles*
Dubya was going door to door giving out one dollar bills.  I wasn't sure why, but then he started throwing them at a boarding house.  I snatched a few as the wind brought them in my direction.

*Sara*
I was at some sort of buffet / date party thing.  I'm not sure if my date was Shioban or Wentz, but I'd have to say that it was Shioban.  However, Wentz and I were flirting the most, by the end of the dream it was just the two of us.  We were eating tomatoes. 

*Party*
I was at a party.  Joe and Lindsay were there too, making out.  Lindsay looked great and her boobs had grown.  I think there were two stories to the building and I was above them.

*Arm Lock*
I was teaching a heavy kid how to perform the cross hand grab escape that converts into an arm lock.  He wasn't even close to getting it, even though I demonstrated it multiple times.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cop*
A cop had come into my apartment, I don't remember why he was there, but he was friendly.  I had a different roommate, a small guy.  I don't know who he is.  The cop entered my room and noticed the beer that I was drinking and asked me for ID.  Now I was a little annoyed, but gave it to him anyway.  He made some comment about my driver's license, but I forget what it was.

*Swimming*
There were a bunch of us at Skinners Falls and we had found the deep hole and were swimming around.  I was going to be the first to dive in because everyone thought that it might be cold.  A few kids got in my way and I waited for them to move, then dove in.

I had a mask on and examined the sandy bottom for a while before surfacing and taking the mask off.  I dove down again, forgetting how deep it was so making my hands into fists incase I hit the bottom.

I then climbed out and went up the rocks to hang out with Lindsay.  She reminded me that tomorrow she would be going to Alaska for a modeling thing and a taco eating contest.  I made fun of her for that as she hopped into a rocky hot-tub type thing with Stephen Colbert.

*Party*
I was at my grandfather's house, but Joe was throwing a party.  I had a huge, old camera and a Diet Pepsi.  I was flirting with two girls.  They were short, but tone, one was a brunette, the other one was a few inches taller and blonde.  We flirted for a while then I leaned in to kiss the brunette, but she pushed me away.

I apologized and then started small talk again.  We went outside and Joe had built a coffin for some reason.  He was gone, but I saw his car coming back.  I went back inside, the party had winded down to me, the two girls, and like four other people.  We welcomed Joe back and he asked us all to leave.  I was on my way out anyway.  I grabbed my soda and hug camera, commenting on how much it sucked and how much I wish I brought by digi instead.

----------


## ninja9578

An odd thing happened last night.  I had a dream while completely awake.  I could hear Becky talking on the phone above me, anything that she said materialized in front of me.

*Halloween*
It was halloween night and I was going out to a party, I wasn't in costume yet, but I had a really half assed one for later.  I went o my friend's house but decided that I didn't want to be there.  I went to another house and walked in the VIP line.

They told me that I couldn't get in, it was grads from some high school only.  So I went walking around.  I saw Megan Wall walking towards me, she was trick or treating, which I thought was kind of creepy.  She told me that I should come with them and I promised her that I would catch up later.

Then I went into a college to go to the bathroom, but there was a huge line so I said the hell with it and went outside, grabbing a piece of candy on the way out.  It was like a screwed up Reese's Cup, but they weren't ordered, it was just a packet of mixed chocolate and peanut butter.

I went around the back and saw some kids playing with what they called "numchucks"  They were hitting a basketball with them.  That made me want to play with them, so I showed them up by showing them how nunchakus are really used.

----------


## ninja9578

*Horse*
I had a big dog that I was playing with, but it turned into a horse, which I was grooming, but still talking to it like a dog.

*Mario*
I was playing an insanely difficult level of mario in which there were ghosts and spiny guys all over the place.  I was getting seriously pissed off with it.

*Last Day*
It was the last day of school (I think both college and high school,) I couldn't wait to graduate.  We counted down the last few seconds and then played a game with our phones.  I forget what the game was, it was some sort of dating game.

I told Punzi that we would have to hang out and Kane that he would have to play soccer with us.  I got both of their numbers and gave them mine, but it took forever.  We were on a bus and I wanted to get their numbers quickly so that I could get off and run back to my car.

----------


## ninja9578

*Hypnogogic Imagery*
I saw shapes of multiple dimensions, points, lines, cubes, and hypercubes (4D.)  Of course I only saw a 3D cross section of the hypercube, it rotated like this:

Hypercube:


I saw Flatland the Movie yesterday.

*Work*
I was back at the good old Carousel, someone told me that they were getting wasted later at Moe's.  I didn't know who Moe was, I was working on a slide, it was really tight, but I went down anyway, knowing that I could get through without getting stuck.  

I landed in the water and swam to the hot tub where everyone else was.  We hung out in there for a while, I used the jets to ease my back and calf muscles

*Becky*
I was in Becky's room (which was full of adult toys) and we were discussing a line of new toys.  Something had gone wrong with the toys and I went to talk to her about it, but she was more interested in going out that night.

She and her friends asked me what I thought of their outfits one at a time.  I told the short one to wear heels and Erin came down in a really slutty outfit, I told her that I loved it.

I love living with the girls  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

Huh, I slept in so I guess it killed my dream recall.  I tried a WILD last night, but it really hurt so I stopped in the middle.  I do recall seeing two blue sphere during the hypnogogic images.  One was about twice the size of the other one and they had soft lighting.

----------


## ninja9578

*The Simpsons*
I was watching a Simpsons Intro in 3D, however, Homer didn't walk, he kind of slid along sideway and always turned at right angles.

Then I was Bart and was running a 5K against Lisa and everyone else.  I recalled that the mind controls the body so I blocked out pain and took the lead.  It was just two laps around a loop and we were almost done with the other.

Then Principal Skinner started yelling at someone for cheating on a test.  Turns out that it was Martin, who counters by saying that someone must have copied off of him.

*GUI*
I had hit some strange key combination on my computer and suddenly the GUI turned almost Windows like, there were Vista's clear windows and even a Start button, although that was hard to see because the screen kept flopping over.  I think I called Apple to figure out what I did.

*Blades of Rust*
I was doing some fencing techniques and realized that my new blade was covered in rust.  I rubbed it and took a huge amount of rust off, especially near the tip.  That pissed me off because it was supposed to be stainless steel.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bar*
I was in a bar and there were a lot of people partying.  I had a beer and something fruity I think.  I was under the table hanging out with a really drunk, obnoxious girl.  She was kinda cute though and all over me.  I kept pushing her away because she was so drunk, then she came out of no where and tossed me on the ground and put her knee on my head.  

I didn't want to do anything so I called to the bouncers to take her away.  They misunderstood and dragged me out by my arms and legs.  They stood me up and I turned around and told them what had happened and that I wasn't drunk.

My eye was crusty and I kept picking at it as I talked to the bouncers, but they were being assholes.  I reminded them that I was the one that taught them how to fight in the first place and didn't want to hurt them.  There were only two of them, I knew that I could take them out if I wanted to.  They had forgotten who I was and stood their ground.  I didn't want to make a scene so I just waited around outside with a bunch of other people that were partying outside.  

I noticed Sean Craig, and so did a bouncer.  He was only 19 so he ran and the bouncer ran after him.  Sean literally ran circles around him, I kept yelling to him to run straight.  Sean is one of the best XC runners in the country and I just laughed as the bouncer tried to catch him. 

Then I started making out with that annoying blonde girl.  She kind of looked like Erin.

*Dream Fragment*
There was something with a cat, I think it was Garfield.

*Hypnogogic Imagery*
Before I fell asleep I saw intricate structures, almost crystalline, in both 3D and 4D.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Hypnogogic Imagery*
> Before I fell asleep I saw intricate structures, almost crystalline, in both 3D and 4D.







> *Hypnogogic Imagery*
> I saw shapes of multiple dimensions, points, lines, cubes, and hypercubes (4D.) Of course I only saw a 3D cross section of the hypercube, it rotated like this:
> 
> Hypercube:
> 
> 
> I saw Flatland the Movie yesterday.



Sweet!  Where did you find the flatland movie?  And which one was it, there are like 5 different movie versions of it.  I just finished the first half of the book.

----------


## ninja9578

I think it was Flatlandthemovie.com.  It was the one with Martin Sheen in it.  Yesterday and the day before I didn't have internet access, here are backed dreams.

*November 20

Some Notes*
Saving space, I wrote them down, but don't have them here.

----------


## ninja9578

*November 21

Living Boat*
There was a boat with a face on the front of it.  The captain was taking us through some really shallow water.  It was hurting as I was the boat now and we were rubbing the ground.

Then I was on the water, grabbing a hold of the rocks and Buffy the Vampire Slayer and the other guy (TwoShadows will know his name  :tongue2: ) it was the white haired vampire.  

Then I picked Buffy up and put her in the closet to hide her from something, then I kissed her.

----------


## ninja9578

*Movies*
I was in a video store looking for some movies.  I settled on Ghostbusters three and some horror movie.  Then the horror movie came real and there were creepy people with weird eyes.

Then I was in the bathroom, hiding from three kids who I thought were going to beat me up.  I was a character in a movie, not myself.

*Racist Bus Ride*
I was on a bus to somewhere nice and we were dicking around in the back throwing chocolate chips around.  I wasn't doing it very much, but I had another bag of mini-chips for some reason.

There were three black kids who were screwing around and the bus driver started to yell at them, but then their big sister got up and sat down next to the bus driver.

Then the bus driver came back and yelled at us and I hid mine.  We ended up in a swimming pool and Dr. Kelso was yelling at us, then the bus driver, who was a large black man.  

I was wet and needed to change.  I stole a pair of shorts and shirt and went into my grandfather's bedroom and started to change.  There were two girls in there, telling me that they were swingers.  I told them to prove it, thinking that they were fucking with me and the brunette reached out and grabbed my crotch.

The one told me that she was deep from the side and I said that was good, I could do her sideways while I licked the other one's clitoris, which I then licked.

I tried a WILD twice last night, but I didn't even get hypnogogic imagery, I think I had woken up too much, but as soon as I rolled onto my side and gave up I had really vivid imagery, and tried to step into a dream, but it wasn't like that.

*Yard Lucid*
I was rolling up my blackbelt in the back yard of my old house.  All of a sudden I became lucid for some reason.  I went to hang my belt on a hook that was floating in the air.  I then grabbed the end on my belt (it wasn't my belt anymore, it was stretchy.)  I used it like a tarzan swing and on my second attempt made it over the fence.  I went about twenty feet in the air and purposely bellyflopped on the ground.

Next to me was that big spruce tree so I decided to see if I could punch a hole in it.  I hit it hard, but just bounced off of it.  Don't worry, it didn't hurt.  I hit it again and made two large dents in it where my knuckles made contact.  I tried once more to take a chunk out, but I just made scratches.

I looked around for something to do.  I tried to think of the lucid task, but remembered that I'd already done them.  I couldn't think of any of my ideas either.  I thought about jumping through the window and into the basement, but decided instead to climb the old television antenna.  

After a few pulls I got to the roof to see that there was a soccer field up there.  That was weird.  I pulled the huge antenna out of the ground and used it as a pole vault to get to a wobbly table on the front lawn.  I was going to smash a car with the pipe, but there were none, but a big tractor came and destroyed some of my yard.

It wasn't worth it and a vaulted to the other side of the street and noticed the swimming pool.  I dove through the fence and into the water, noticing that I could only skim along the top.  I dove under the water, breathing fine and noticed that it was 9'6" deep.

I said that the murky water would probably end my dream so I started to swim to the surface, but woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

There are few things more fun than smashing stuff while lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*Hostage*
My entire school class was held hostage by two or three people, I think that they were women.  Something had allowed a large chunk of the hostages to leave, either the gunmen could no longer see them or it was a negotiation, anyway, I wasn't part of them.

They addressed me and I was polite, not wanting to piss them off.  They told me that they would kill me with four painful shots.  Some kind of acid.  I noticed none of them had their guns drawn so I bolted around the corner, zig-zagging until I made it to the door.  Then I woke up.

*Bathroom*
A large class, my literature class I think, were looking for a bathroom in a building that wasn't locked.  I knew my way around the building because it was the building that the hostage situation had taken place in.  I found many bathroom that the others didn't, but they were all locked.

Then we boarded an elevator and it descended very rapidly, almost falling.  Then it slowed down and opened up. 

*Marble Madness*
It was a game and we had a cool controller that let us control golf balls into holes.  I was playing against my brother.  I was racing him on the last level, we started in different places and had to go through a bunch of holes to get to the main one.  I realized that it was in fact faster to skip the shortcuts and just fly through it, so that's what I did.

When I got to the end there were two holes, I went in the wrong one and it took me back to the beginning.  My brother wasn't watching so I picked up the ball and put it in the right hole.

----------


## ninja9578

*Double Terror*
I was swimming in a fast moving river and there were sharks.  There was at least one very large shark that swam through us and attacked some of my friends.  I also looked back and watched someone else get eaten by a killer whale.

----------


## ninja9578

Three nights in a row with nightmares.  It must have something to do with being home.

*T-Rex*
I was at a basketball game with my family when I noticed a T-Rex outside the window. It crashed through the window and ate one of the players and everyone panicked.  My family and I had to jump from high up and they all did, but I jumped forwards (towards the dinosaur) first, then backtracked.

They ran, they had grabbed the T-Rex's baby and drove away with it in their car while I ran to mine.  I was on the phone or radio with them and told them that that meant that there were at least two big dinosaurs in order to make a baby.

Then I found myself in a Halo game, I was driving a warthog and it flipped over and I was thrown far.  I ran around, trying to get to the woods or back to my warthog before the T-Rex got to me, I died once and came back in the middle of a big field.

----------


## ninja9578

*Doctor*
I was talking with Mes Tarrant about something, I'm not sure what.  I was in a wheel chair and went through a few doors towards a room that I wanted to check out.  I was Turk from Scrubs and a doctor stopped me, telling me that I had to be a doctor to go in there.

He didn't believe me that I was a doctor so I told him to piss off and then realized that there was a doctor's lounge that i had never seen before.  He started bitching that he lived there because he was really poor.  

He started telling me how he had no home and had to work so many jobs while in school and how his mother bought all of his books, and she's an OBGYN (wierd, they make tons of money.)  I started reading a book on sleeping.  There was a graph that said that men have slightly more dreams than women and the wealthier a person is, the more then dream.

I scheduled a lucid dream date with Mes Tarrant last night, but couldn't get the WILD right.

*Climbing*
I was climbing a hill with some of my karate students and there was a tough part.  I climbed it, butt hen went back down to help Vince up.  He made it and I nearly fell, but managed to get up anyway.  Then I found out that Vince had jumped and killed himself.

I then looked up and saw a ball of water above us with seals playing around in it.  It wasn't contained, it just floated up there.  We went around the inside of the cave and entered where the water was.  It was the most surreal thing that I had ever seen, I even said so in the dream.  It probably would have made me lucid if not that I had woken up.

*Lots of Tattoos*
I was in a cave or something and I was looking at all of the tattoos on my body.  The number kept changing, it should have made me lucid, but it didn't.  Let's see if I can recount them all:  A rose on my lower left leg, beneath my Mercury wing tattoo, Lis's tattoo on my chest, that's all I can remember, but I had other ones on my arms and I think one on my stomach as well.

----------


## ninja9578

*Work*
I was up on a deck overlooking a computer lab, it was a disciplinary deck where I would put people that were being disruptive.  There was no one else up there so I was watching the lab from there.  I then realized that I hadn't signed in and that it was ten after.

I went downstairs to start watching the lab better and when I knocked over a ton of stuff off of someone's desk.  I went and signed in and then started to put all the stuff that I knocked over into a bag.  There were some strange things there, lots of toothpicks, rubber bands, weird things. 

*Karate Tournament*
I was at a tournament and there was a younger student that I was going to do three steps with.  He asked me "Do you know how to block," I looked at him stunned and then nodded.  He was only a first degree black belt, what a nerve.

After I got done with him and older lady came up to me and pointed out a man who was sitting to the left of the bleachers near some of the masters.  She said that he was a homeless bum who, every year, got handsy.  

I told her that if he did it again I'd get rid of him, she asked me to also take a picture of him doing it to show to the police.  I went up into the stands and asked the people there with me if any of them had a camera with a zoom.  A girl's husband did, but he wasn't there.

My students have a belt test today.

----------


## ninja9578

*Breast Implants*
For some reason I had women's breast implants.  They were hanging down and it was a bad job.  There were nipples on the implant, but they didn't line up with mine.  When I jumped they would bounce around like crazy.  I took my shirt off and looked in the mirror.  At certain angles they looked like men's pecks, but from the front they looked like breasts.

*Surgery*
I was laying in a hospital bed and my brother was right next to me.  We both needed to have some sort of surgery and already had some done.  I thought now that the next set of surgeries was going to be on my penis.  I asked if I needed anestetic and they no.  

Then they started to cut into my abdomen.  There were five cuts, then (my mom was now the operating doctor) she started to poke around inside my abdomen.  It hurt and I kept my eyes closed.

Then she started to tell me that it was a simple five step procedure, but it had to be correctly because Tom Fogg had tried to improvise it once on a plane and it didn't work.

Now were were in a plane and my mother was both the surgeon and the pilot, she was pissed that she couldn't get above the power lines.

Suddenly I was riding home and Layton was there with me.  I was drowsy and had my eyes closed.  I was also naked and tried to cover myself up as I got out of the car, but was too tired.  I thought I felt my stomach getting thicker (a sign of internal bleeding.)  

We got inside and Layton asked me if I knew that the oven didn't have an off button.  I said it was weird and went to look at the pizza that I had put in there, it still needed a little bit more baking time so I put it in and noticed that my shirt was stuck to my stomach.  

I pulled up my shirt to see that she hadn't thoroughly dressed the wound.  There was just some surgical tape on it.  I took a paper towel and then dressed the wound with that and soaked up the remaining blood.

----------


## ninja9578

*Val's father*
I met Valerie in my old back yard and she asked me what I meant by we can hang out or 'whatever.'  I kissed her and assured her that I didn't mean sex, then we ended up in her room, I don't think we were fooling around, but I was nervous as her father came in.  He mentioned that I was wearing the same pants that I had the day before.

*Haunted Virtual House WBTB*
I was in a house, it was dark and scary.  I had programmed it with a team of other people and we were checking the program for bugs from within the house.  I was going to check the upstairs and we watched as two other people went to check downstairs.  Everyone was too scared to actually enter a room.

I suggested that we get out of the program and reenter it together and go through each room together.  They agree and I turn a corner yelling, willing that there be no one there to scare me in the dark.  My reality went from virtual reality to dream and I became lucid.  I jump through my window and fly for a little while, but I can't tell how high I'm flying or anything because it is so dark.  

I land and grab Mes Tarrant's hand since I promised her a lucid dream date   ::lol::   I then remember an experiment from the Beyond Dreaming forum and yell out "Hey Cusp and TwoShadows."

Me and Mes Tarrant start to dance (ballroom,) for a minute or so, then I blinked and have a false awakening.  I go to write down my lucid on Dreamviews and there is a discussion about a book, I forget what it was called, but supposedly it was the story in which The Raven part of the halloween episode of the Simpsons is from.  I thought that was absurd since everyone knows it was from Edgar Alan Poe.

*Cars not Texturing*
I'm putting this here because it may have been an early part of the last dream.  I was looking at the Tron Cycles for my programming projects and I noticed that the textures weren't mapping to the spheres correctly and that I would have to photoshop the textures a little bit.

*People in Glass Houses...*
My brother is really mad at me, I may have punched him or something, but we are sitting at a table outside playing cards and he pretends to throw a stone at me.  I put my hand up, but he didn't throw anything.  I ignore the next couple of times that he does it, then have an intuition that he's going to throw it this time.

He does and I block it and pick up the pebble, dodging a few more smaller stones.  I then run from him, but realize that I'm not a college level runner anymore and get tired.  It's okay, he's tired too.  I still have that rock and keep him at bay.

Now the scene transitions into a team that I'm a part of.  It wasn't track or tae kwon do, though.  We were running that loop in the middle of campus.  I'm still struggling, but going much faster than everyone else, probably a good 4:30 mile pace.

*Boog Eating Strawberries*
We were at a party and I grabbed a bad strawberry off of Boog's plate to keep him from eating it.  He said that was disgusting and that he needed a new strawberry now.  We both had some.  Looking back those were huge strawberries, we ate them like watermelon slices.

*Talent*
I was in line to sign up for a talent show, I was pressured into it.  I had only a few moments to decide what I was going to do.  It was down to singing and doing martial arts.

*Breast Feeding*
I don't remember the dream, but there was something with breast feeding.

I watched South Park last night and Bono was breast feeding from his father.

*Mental Clarity*
I was walking from campus, I think I was leaving a baseball game, and headed to a mental health hospital.  I forget what was wrong with me, depression is coming back to me, but I don't think that was it.  Anyway, I turned around halfway there and asked myself if I really wanted to go there.  I did and continued on my way.

I noticed a building at the corner with a broken window.  I wonder if that was the window that I broke during the homecoming party.  I looked inside and there were three stories of old style tractors. 

I kept walking and saw three guys (one of which I knew,) playing with an abandoned batting range.  Looking back, the whole town seemed deserted.  I watched them and they were racing something, I don't know what.

I ended up inside the cage, telling them that I knew how the machines worked (I do.)  I show them how to adjust the speed of the pitches all the way from falling at their feet to 80 miles an hour.  

Then I have a false awakening.  I look around and notice that I'm in my room at my dad's house.  I'm annoyed because I remembered writing down that lucid dream at my apartment and say that I should do a reality check before every time I write in that thing.  So I pick up my journal and look at the clock on my computer for a reality check. 

8:99.  I become lucid immediately.  I walk to my bedroom door and try to go through it, but I bounce off of it.  I also become aware of the fact that I'm naked.  I look for stuff to do in my room.  The bed is covered in crap that I don't want to flop on in case I fail to fly.

I kick my chair with a roundhouse and see the armrest morph like a blob.  That was kinda cool, but then it morphs back.  I decide to see what outside looks like in my dream.  I check to see if I can put my hands through each other, I can't.

I open my blinds and see that there is a large, fat white pine in the middle of the yard.  That's not supposed to be there.  Everything else looks alright though.  I start to question my lucidity.

I look back at the computer and see that the battery is 99&#37; charged.  The clock above it is flashing 5:55, 5:99, 6:55, 6:99...  It's telling me to press the space bar when it gets close to the right time.  I wake up.

Yippe!  Broke my lucid dryspell again.  Let's see if TwoShadows or The Cusp mention me in their journals today.   :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

AWESOME!!!!!  ::smitten::

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, I caught up on REM sleep last night, I must have had ten dreams.  I remember almost all of them, but I won't recount them all, just the longer ones.

*Theatre*
I Lisa Simpson and I was going to a sold out show at a cultural centre and people started complaining that the seats were too small and it was a half screen and such.  Then someone shouted that he wanted the men on one side and the women on the other side.  I was right in the middle so I didn't have to move.

I was sitting next to the girl who worked at the computer lab before me and she asked why it was alright that Vince stayed on the girls' side.  I told her it was because he's gay.  She was surprised by this and had to take a picture with her cell phone.

Then the girls started passing around an object that looked like a microphone.  As it got closer to me I realized that it was a hitatchi magic wand.  They were taking turns getting themselves off.

*Threesome*
I was with two beautiful girls at the beach and we were fooling around. I was trying to figure out how to get them both to come back to bed with me.  There was a blonde and a brunette, I think I made the mistake of telling them that I liked the brunette better.

I might have been a rock star, I'm not sure.

*Sink*
I reentered a dream, but forgot to stay aware and it became a regular dream.  I was doing the dishes and both sinks were full of water, I looked down and noticed that my karate belt was in there too.  I reached in to fish it out because I didn't want it to fade any more than it already is.  

I found myself under water.  I went to the surface and found that I couldn't find it.  I then knew that the surface had to be right above me and went up and took a breath.

The full sink came from me cleaning my George Forman the lazy way and letting it soak in a sink full of water for two days.

*The Uncool kind of Foursome*
I was laying i bed with a gorgeous petite brunette and we were making out.  She told me that she had enjoyed the previous night with all us guys.  I didn't know what she meant until she mentioned that there were two other guys involved in the sex.   :Eek:  

I don't know why my dreams were so sexual last night.

----------


## bro

Ninja! Well done on the dream date with Mes Tarrant hehe..that must have been fun.

It seems like lucidity hits you quite alot..or when it does, it does well and you have a high level of awareness...I'm glad you broke your dry spell..it's always a relief huh?

"Theatre"..hahah "She had to take a picture with her cellphone"...that is great! I couldn't stop laughing..   as for "threesome"..hehe, can't always be picky ...in my dreams even after embarrasing myself by saying something inadvertent liek that, it will probably all get down to sex and fondling after anyway  :tongue2: .

God (or nature) help you with that "uncool kind of foursome" hehe...I wouldn't want to have that dream.

Anyway, You must have been a very good runner IRL huh? I'm impressed.

Well done..you've got alot here but i'll try to read some  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I get some strange dreams sometimes.

*Disintegration WBTB*
There was something that seemed to have people trapped.  A soldier went down to check it out and he never came back.  Two other soldiers went to check on him and they found that he was gone.  They radioed back that there was something going on down there and then a sandy tentacle came out of no where and grabbed one of the guys.

It brought him back to a sand monster that had taken the form of a (pretty cute) woman.  The monster ate the soldier.  I have a seemless transition into lucidity, I don't ever noticing a point at which I become lucid, but I wasn't the whole time.

I turn to dust and move the way that she does.  It's kind of like how the guy moved in Spiderman 3.  I went on top of a building and watched her take the other soldier then I followed her around, turning to sand, moving, then reforming.  It was a much easier way of flying that using wings.

I then had a false awakening, but was like "I know this feeling," and walked to my door.  I meant to go through it, but I wasn't as lucid as I could have been and just bounced off of it.  Then I woke up for real.

*Tub Overflow*
We were doing something nice for my mother for some reason, I'm not sure why.  Someone was supposed to have done a puzzle for her, but I noticed that it wasn't completely finished, so I decided to finish it.  Then I found myself really badly injured and someone had to take care of me.

They put me in the shower and let me play around in there.  I wasn't incapacitated so I could bath myself.  I just had needed help getting in.  After a while I realized that the tub was seriously overflowing.  It had a million gallons of water in it (the gauge read,) I knew that couldn't be right so thought it wasn't in gallons.

It was overflowing really badly and there was a foot of water covering the floor of the bathroom too.  That was going to be a pain to clean up.  I also was that the puzzle was submerged and therefore ruined.  

I called for help, I couldn't get out of the tub myself.  I pulled the stopper and let it drain.  Then yelled at my brother from coming in there while I was naked.

Then I found myself being Elliot Reed and tossing an answering machine off of a cliff to hide evidence of something.

*Hypnogogic Death*
I watched as my best friend and I got into a car accident.  I held onto her and she asked me to take care of her daughter before she died.  I've been sad all day.   :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

*Teaching*
I was on some sort of school trip, I was a teacher though.  I went to take a leak and Jon came in and asked me if I would teach another tae kwon do class on friday.  I told him that I would and then left the bathroom.  I went to talk to my tae kwon do students, but they wouldn't listen to me.

They turned into jewish kids.  I left to find my students and found them in another room.  Then for some reason we started swapping IDs.  I started to throw them into the windows of a house.  These then turned into playing cards and people cheered me on as I broke the windows with the cards.

One of the cards bounced off the glass, hit a mirror behind me, then buried itself in the glass of the house again.  I said that was impressive.

*Becky's friends*
Becky's friend came into my room and asked if she could use my computer.  She was kind of cute so I said yes and set it up for her.  She left the room while I did that and then I went out to find her and there were a ton of people there as well as three dogs.

A big dog came over to me and jumped on me in an aggressive way, but I pet him and he relaxed.  A larger man came up and shook my hand and then started to wrestle me.  He said that Becky had told him that I was a karate expert.  He tried to toss me around and I set up myself on his arm and finished him with an armbar.

----------


## ninja9578

No real dreams recalled today.

----------


## ninja9578

*Little Cars*
I was on a class trip and I think my instructor was Dr. Cox.  He was leading us away from the rest of the group, saying that he wanted some us time.  I went off on one of his style rants.  I forget exactly what I said.

He lead us down a large hill to an abandoned parking lot of really old cars.  He smiled as he showed us them.  I asked him how he found it and he said something boring in history happened at a drain at the end of the lot.  I called him a dweeb and went to look at the cars.

They were tiny, one or two person cars. I picked up on of the frames.  He said that when he found them, only one still had and engine in it.  The entire frame weighted about forty pounds and I wondered while kind of miles per gallon it got.

We stayed there for a while, checking out the cars and trying to fix one or two of them before I then found myself chasing after someone with them.  I was in one of those tiny cars and they were in a pickup truck.  We were going on double sets of train tracks right next to a highway.

I weaved in and out of coming trains and big rigs, I skidded and moved much like Mario Kart.  

Then I found myself on the train watching a funny movie.  As it ended we asked what else we had and I started a discussion about the Futurama movie that I had watched yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

:Sad:  I don't even remember having a dream.

----------


## ninja9578

After waking up and taking a B6 vitamin around 4 like I always do I woke up after having this lucid at 7:30.

*Flying WBTB*

I was at ESU and roaming around town, looking for food on a cheap version of a segway.  I was moving up a big hill and had to walk because it didn't have the power for that, but at the top I set it back down and went into a classroom on a wobbly chair to try and sleep while two asian kids discussed kung fu and how good the pizza on the table looked.

Then my old calc professor came in and asked who the kids were and told me to "order up" as she handed me a slice of deep dish pizza.  The kid next to me had pineapple pizza, but didn't know it was pineapple at the time that he got it.  He thought it was ribs.

"I had a dream about this," I mentioned and looked around.  I immediately became lucid.  I jump up and fly over the table and into my grandfather's kitchen.  I stay in the air, kind of swimming through it, but after one stroke flying with my mind (for the first time!)  

I fly towards the big window that looks out over the backyard.  I bump into it.  I fly backwards and then towards it again, punching it.  It shatters and I float out the window and turn to the left.  I see a coffee table outside, about the height of me.  The legs must have been twenty feet high.  I then slowly work my way down the hill, as I increase my altitude.

"What's my dream name?"  I ask the air as I remember the task of the month.  All of a sudden I feel a jerk upwards.  TwoShadows is flying with me and had ahold of my pants by where the belt would be.  She's pulling me really high and really fast.

I can't see her, but for some reason I know it's her.  "TwoShadows, knock it off," I say.  A moment later she lets go and I forget about her.  I end up floating near the ground again, in fact was only a few feet above the water of a tropical swamp.

Looking back it looks like the Everglades or something and I remark on how much it looks like summer and the other task hits me.

I turn on my head and try to summersault, but can't.  I then turn back over and the ground is covered in about an inch of snow.  It's much colder and clearer now and the water that I was hovering over was now a sheet of ice.  

I think about waking myself up, but know I'll remember everything as I walk towards a house.  There is a fence surrounding it, but I forget about it and it vanishes.  I walk into the wall of the house and bump off of it.  Why did I loose my ability to walk through walls?

I then go to the window and see two people inside.  I fly through the window and yell to scare them.  The father just stands there and there is a really fat, disgusting kid sitting naked in a lazy-boy.  I get in front of him and look at him and then go next to him and print something on the printer.

I then have a sneaking suspicion that this fat kid (who's balls are malformed I notice) is TwoShadows in disguise.  I kick him in the crotch and he attacks me.  I guess it wasn't her  :tongue2:   I grab his arm and from below him send a series of sidekicks into the pressure point under his armpit, but then he bites down on my leg so I stand up.

 I grab his head and snap his neck.  He falls on the ground and I grab what I had printed.  It was a six or eight sides dice with hebrew written on it.  Maybe it was my dream name, but I don't know the language.  

Then I fly through the window again, but get stuck.  It think maybe the kid has grabbed me so I wake up.

Okay, back to bed for another one hopefully.  Maybe I'll do the basic task.

After three attempts to WILD and two times of getting up to early and trying to walk into hypnogogic imagery I finally got a good WILD.

*Hypnogogic Imagery* 
The first scene was me standing outside of my dad's house and the van was there.  I knew that it wasn't real because I'm at school right now.  I waited for a second before trying to walk towards the van, but my legs moved in my bed and it disappeared.

*2nd Hypnogogic Imagery*
The next time I was still in the driveway, with a girl and there was a black car coming towards us through the lawn.  I told her to stay between the cars with me as I grabbed the sai that she had taken out of my car earlier and put it away.  Then I grabbed my straight-sword.

They circled us and as they went for another circle I fled behind the house without them noticing.  Then I saw police cars and lights.  I was laying down so I got up.  I got up in my bed and it vanished again.

*Store WILD*

I entered a room that I knew to be a dream right away.  I remembered the last lucid dream and ran towards a wall, knowing what was on the other side of it was another room.  I went through the wall easily, then the next one I yelled "Bathroom" and I went through the wall into a bathroom.

"Spaceland" I yelled as I bumped into the next wall.  Then I thought of the "Persistence of Memory" painting and tried to go through the wall to there, but I couldn't.

I opened the one door in the place and was surprised to see a naked man in the shower.  He just stood there like a mannequin.  I touched his arm and asked him what my dream name was.

He said he didn't know, but I was persistent.  "Say any spacey name," I ordered him to give me a dream name.  "Thumper" he finally said. 

"That sucks," I yelled at him and followed him, wanting to torture him now.  "Wanna see yourself in a mirror?" I rolled a mirror in front of him as he entered the locker room.  It didn't make his burn like I thought it would.

Thumper:


He seemed terrified of me. "Yeah, whatever you want," he said.  So I decided to humiliate him.

"Put this on," I grabbed a bra from a rack and threw it at him.  "Under the robe you idiot," I snapped as he started to put it on wrong.  I was bored with him so I went to a lady working at the department store and took something off of her desk.  I put it on her bosses desk as she protested.  These were more lively dream characters than usual.

I then started to walk away, but then went back to the woman and pressed her forehead, bringing down a File Menu.  I pressed quit and turned away, looking at the cool gadgets from the dream store.  There were a lot of HDTV,s they were playing some weather show.  

I saw a miniature Apple product with no screen.  I put it down and there were now three people looking at me.  The woman and the man were still there, and a third.

"I thought I quit you," I said to the woman, realizing that I had turned away and not actually seen her disappear.  

"Yeah, I heard him say that," one of the men said.

Looks like my adoptee also did a lucid task tonight!   :smiley:   Way to go Susceptor.

----------


## Twoshadows

Haha...I just noticed this.





> All of a sudden I feel a jerk upwards. TwoShadows is flying with me and had ahold of my pants by where the belt would be. She's pulling me really high and really fast.
> 
> I can't see her, but for some reason I know it's her. "TwoShadows, knock it off," I say. A moment later she lets go and I forget about her. I end up floating near the ground again, in fact was only a few feet above the water of a tropical swamp





Sorry I was messing with your flying  ::D: . I thought most people liked to fly high and fast...






> I then have a sneaking suspicion that this fat kid (who's balls are malformed I notice) is TwoShadows in disguise. I kick him in the crotch and he attacks me. I guess it wasn't her  I grab his arm and from below him send a series of sidekicks into the pressure point under his armpit, but then he bites down on my leg so I stand up.
> 
> I grab his head and snap his neck.



Wow, that's weird. I really hope that wasn't me.... ::shock:: 



Thanks for dreaming about me.....I think.  :smiley: 



By the way: Good set of LDs/WILDs!

----------


## ninja9578

*Cruise Ship*
I was looking at a cruise ship, it was a computer graphic model and I was told to find an egg.  I noticed that there were basketballs on the life boats.  I then found myself on that little inflatable boat thing.  

I went out in the water with my father and brother, and I swam around the bow of the ship.  Soon my brother got lost and the green ball that he had been playing with had been deflated.  I swam out to get the ball and when I returned the ship was far in front of us.

I knew that both my father and me could catch up to it, but decided to go to dry land to catch it.  There was a place that we could bye food and get breakfast, we noticed that the ship had stopped there too and some of the people from the ship were in there too.

*Crazy Driving*
I was backing out of the driveway.  My dad was driving and he nearly killed us by pulling out right in front of another car, which went off the road and crashed.

I then looked behind us as a line of cop cars signaled for us to pull over and he drove like a mad man.  I asked him why he needed to drive like that.  He said that he was late fro refereeing a soccer game.

I then realized that this must be a dream.  I looked around and watched and asked him again why he needed to drive so far.  Then I had a false awakening.

I went into the bathroom and my father knocked at the door and wanted to explain why he had driven like that.  I said okay, but didn't expect him to come in.  I was naked so I called him an asshole and ran out the other door.

*Mooney*
I was in Dr. Mooney's class and he was complimenting me on how well I've performed in his classes the last few years.  I then asked him why the textures weren't wrapping around the spheres correctly and he didn't know.

*Fruit*
Me and my father entered a room where a woman flagged us down.  It was a VIP breakfast.  I gave the hostess the invitation and he got us a table.  It was all fruit and I was starving.

I'm not sure why my father was in most of my dreams last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, don't worry TwoShadows, I knew it wasn't you before beating him up. Hasn't anyone ever told you that you're too pretty to murder?



You know..that is _not_ something I hear every day. Thanks...I think... ::D: .

I'm sorry-- I just noticed that I am cluttering up your lucid journal, not your regular one...oops...

----------


## ninja9578

*Blue Book*
I was discussing graphics with Dr Mooney and I asked him if there were copies of the Blue Book in the book store and he said that he didn't know.  I laughed and showed him that there was comments from Chris Farley inside it.

I had a lot more dreams, but none of them were big and they all kinda jumbled together in my memory.

----------


## ninja9578

*Erin*
Erin called me and asked me about a note that I had written to her, apparently it was pretty romantic.  I tried to convince her that I didn't write it and we'd talk later, then the signal on my phone faded out.

Later Becky came home and I asked her what Erin was talking about, she showed me the note.  It was written in a red pen and had three columns.  It was written in neat cursive, definitely not my handwriting. I think Becky knew that I hadn't written it.

Was going to go out with Becky and Erin last night, but went to a different party instead.

----------


## ninja9578

*Gay Pride*
I was upstairs at a gay pride party and we were talking to the guy from nsync.  I forget what we were discussing, I think I was there with Valerie.  

The American Dad last night discussed gay rights.

*Prom Party*
I was on a boat and everyone was jumping into the water to get to where we were going to have food.  I figured out that I could use chairs that were on the decks to get across the water without getting wet.

I laughed at everyone who was soaked in their prom dresses and suits.  I couldn't find a place to sit, I guess I didn't have a date  :Sad:   I noticed Jason and those guys so I sat down next to them.  This may have lead into the previous dream, I'm not sure.

*Blackbelt*
There were a bunch of tough looking guys were I noticed kept harassing everyone that walked by them and I didn't want to deal with that so I wrapped my karate belt around my waist.  It didn't look like mine, it didn't have any stripes on it and was far thicker than mine.

I walked by them smugly, I got a kick out of the fact that they really wanted to fuck with me, but knew that they'd regret it if they did.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Blackbelt*
> There were a bunch of tough looking guys were I noticed kept harassing everyone that walked by them and I didn't want to deal with that so I wrapped my karate belt around my waist.  It didn't look like mine, it didn't have any stripes on it and was far thicker than mine.
> 
> I walked by them smugly, I got a kick out of the fact that they really wanted to fuck with me, but knew that they'd regret it if they did.



Lol, you show off!  Sometimes intimidation works better than violence.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, intimidation is fun.   :smiley: 

*Worst Dream Ever*
I was at the bottom of a hill and listening to my music while I waited for something, I don't remember what.  I decided to get some exercise by walking up and down the hill while I waited, it was an enormous hill.

As I neared the top I saw a bus go out of control and loose traction, then get stuck.  I walked over and watched.  The driver asked me if I had a phone.  I did, but I didn't trust this guy so I told him no.  There was a house down the road a little bit, the but the owners were gone for a few hours and he would have to sit there.

The I found myself at home making brownies with my mother.  We got a phone call and she picked up.  She handed it to me and said "I think your father's dead."  I dropped the spoon and grabbed the phone, my brother told me the same thing.  I said that I'd be there in a few minutes.

I kept crying and even told myself I hope this is a dream.  I did a reality check, but was too upset to really do it well.  My mom finished the brownies by herself and told me to have one before they were gone.

We then wondered what the cast of Bee Movie was thinking right now.  Now my father wasn't dead, Jerry Seinfeld was.

*Meghan*
I was on a bus and Mike Punzi and Meghan Wall were checking out my karate belt.  Meghan then gave me a not asking me to meet her at a place that I didn't know at seven.  I asked here where it was.  The bus was just about to pass it so she pointed it out for me.  She gave me another note saying that maybe we'd go to Wibs after dinner.

*Superbad DILD*
We were at Sheetz and a few guys told a bunch of us to get into the car that they had pulled up in.  They wanted to harass us.  I guess we were the guys from Superbad.  I jumped into the car, knowing that it was booby trapped and remote controlled to do whatever they wanted.

I immediately pulled out some wires and started to deprogram the traps and the controller.  We then made it to the top of a hill on our own.  We met some other people who let us hang out with them.  We had a mud fight.  

Then they blew dust on us and introduced us to the guys that we had gotten away from.  It had been a set-up.  We ran down the hill, I was the fastest runner there, but everyone seemed to do alright.

I was Seth from the movie now and now we were just filming it, there weren't guys actually after us.  We kept running, it must have been a half a mile.  I commented how actors have to be in good shape, and then went into training to be one.

I ran back and forth between two glass panes while a line of people formed.  I then realized that I was dreaming and tried to walk through the glass.  I bounced off of it.  I then walked through it and broke it.  I pulled out a pane and broke it over someone, I was pissed off that I wasn't able to walk through things like normal.  I punched a guy through a pane of glass, breaking it.

Then I walked to a group of people, there was a pretty girl there so I tried to pull my pants down.  My hips go stuck on my belt, I guess I wasn't as lucid as I thought, that shouldn't have happened.  I go to undo them when I blink.  This causes a false awakening.  I had a feeling that it might be one so I thought about doing a reality check, but decided to write down my dream instead.

Being covered in dust came from the fact that I cleaned out the vacuum last night and it was really gross in there.

Hmm... I always tell Susceptor not to do sexual things during lucids because it tends to end them.  Oops  :tongue2:   Well, it did end it.

----------


## ninja9578

*A Series of Athletic Events*
I'm at a track meet, watching a few races when all of a sudden I'm told that I'm going to race as exhibition for some reason.  I go to talk to the other 800m runners and they are like eight years old.  They look like triplet with short blonde hair.  This should be an easy way to get back on the team, even if I run like shit.  I figured that I would only run like a 2:05, but that was far faster than these twirps could go.

Then I realize that I don't have a uniform so I run around, looking for someone that was the right size to loan me a uniform.  I see Mary Cimmino and ask her for her uniform.  She says no, disgusted, I'm not sure why.  I just needed her top, I have a pair of shorts.

It looks like I have time to find one even thought the gun is supposed to be going off soon.  It's now a swimming race and there is an aggressive shark circling the raceway.

I then find myself at Becky's house and her parents had made us dinner.  I eat quickly, knowing that I could be late for the race if I stay too long.  I finish eating and ask if they compost.

Becky's father directs me to a garbage disposal.  I shovel the remains into it and they spray everywhere, I guess it was clogged.  I help clean up and tell Becky that I'll be back to help her mother clean the dishes after the race.  I then run back outside.

It's now a karate tournament that I"m in.  I get on a bus that takes us to the rings and I meet up with Tyler who's complaining that martial arts is his ethnicity, not mine.  I rebuttal by saying that martial arts is about self defense, not ethnicity.  He seems piss, and I can't really figure out why.  I hope it doesn't make him throw hard punches, but then realize that if he does I will throw them right back.

I then get a look at the competition and try to line up.  In tae kwon do none of the belts have strips on them so all black belts look the same.  I have to ask a guy what rank he is and he says second degree black belt so I move to his right to try and find the third dans.

I then notice that there is another club here.  The tae kwon do belts all turned dark blue and these new guys had true black belts that got wider at the end.  The dark blue ones also now had stripes on them to indicate rank.  I found my spot with the other competitors that were my rank.

Tyler was still in a bitchy mood and asked me why we lined up with me at the top of the third dan category with him.  I said I didn't know, there is no separation of rank within dan levels so it didn't matter.

I noticed a pretty picture of Mary on Facebook the other day and thought about fighting Tyler again as I unloaded on a 1st dan that was getting cocky.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, I thought I'd remember a lot more, but:

*Money*
I was at some sort of exhibit or museum and wanted to buy some weights or something so I got in line and all of a sudden I was buying hundreds of old coins and stealing a few too.  I thought that it was going to be like twenty dollars, but it ended up being 1600.  I decided that that was alright because I had just gotten $900 dollars (my math wasn't working) and wrote them a check

----------


## ninja9578

I had a ton of fragments, but none of them seemed to fit together.

----------


## ninja9578

*Assembly*
The kid from my graphics class said that he had sent me an email containing a program that he couldn't figure out why it crashed.  I told him that he didn't get it and decided to give it to me via a thumb drive.

I looked at the code and immediately noticed that he had an array declared as (1, 1).  I sent him an email telling him that that made an array of 1 x 1 and he was getting a screen area that was 2x2.

*Quick Lucid*
I was at home and noticed that my mom's computer was booting up Windows instead of OSX.  Then I looked into the fire place and saw a blue iPod Video.  I thought that I might be in a dream.  I watched it burn, it even had a full length keyboard.  I asked out-loud why someone had thrown that in there.  The Becky woke me up.  I laid there for a second and then reentered the dream, then she woke me up again.  I tried to reenter it again, and sort of did, but forgot to be lucid.

*Lucid Aftershock*
I was talking about being lucid and Leah was there.  I said that if I had been lucid I would have grabbed her and started to have sex with her, which is exactly what I did, but it didn't hit me that it was a dream.  I picked her up as someone was talking to me and did a standing position that I'd never seen before, kind of like me holding her standing doggie style.

I put her down every time the guy I was talking to turned around.

*Kim's Striptease*
Kim from Scrubs was talking to me about her striptease act that she was going to be doing soon.  She was nervous about it and I told her that I was definitely going to check that out.  She wore purple lingerie and pink pantyhose  :smiley:   I wish I could take pictures from my dreams

She was in Slither which I watched the other night

----------


## ninja9578

*The Devil and Football*
I was walking down to the stream behind our old house and it was flooded.  I was going to meet the devil and work for him, but turns out there were a number of people that I was competing with to get the job and he was going to put us through tests.

He made us throw pins into the stream, I knew that he was going to make us walk across it so I threw mine close to the back where I wouldn't walk.  Four of them landed on land and he wasn't happy about that.  He made me put those pins in my leg.

I pushed them almost all the way into my leg and then decided that I didn't want the job.  So I went to where a fat kid was playing with a football.  I challenged him and he kept putting the ball over the net and calling it a jiggly point or something like that.  He was a hick and wanted to play american football.

I went to where my family was having a picnic, it was all fruit, and I was hungry.  All of what I wanted wouldn't fit on my plate so I ate lots of strawberries out of the big bowl.  The we decided to play football.  It was going to me boys against girls, but the boys outnumbered the girls so me and Mike Van Orden played on the girls' side.  Wentz was there, Megan Wander played goalie, Malena was there, basically every girl that I was friends with in high school.

*Waiting Around*
I was laying around outside of a fenced in area, I don't know what was in there, but some guys and I were waiting to play american football.  I got up and they asked me why so early.  I had a crick in my neck and some people were lining up next to a mud hole.  They were tempting us to go push them in so that they could sidestep us.

I noticed Wentz and tackled her, I wasn't going to actually push her in.  I just wanted to scare her.  She fell right next to it an dI pretended to pick her up.  I laughed and grabbed her hands to pull her back up.

I don't know why Sara was in both of my dreams last night, I haven't thought about her in a long time.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*
I was doing some programming, probably on iGL because I kept mentioning iRed.

----------


## ninja9578

Since my sleep has been erratic the past couple of days and I have a month away from classes I've decided to do a tri-phasic sleep schedule.  It's going to be hard to adjust, but I think it'll be a fun self experiment.  I'm going to be sleeping from:

2:00am - 5:30am  Core Sleep
8:00am - 9:30am  Secondary Sleep
2:00pm - 3:30pm  Nap Time

That last nap I will adjust depending on what I'm doing, but that's going to be basically it.  I expect either a complete drop of in my dream recall or an massive increase in it.  We'll have to wait and see.  Wish me luck, I may need it for the first few days.

2:00am - 5:25am
My body isn't used to this and I didn't get very much sleep at all, and I also have a splitting headache in my temple that won't go away with accupressure  ::?: 

8:00am - 9:27am
I'm not sure if I got to sleep, I think I did because I was thinking about one thing when I went to bed, and another when I woke up, but don't remember a dream.  I'm tired.

2:00pm - 3:30pm
I'm a little tired now, but I know I'll be better soon.  No dream recalled.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...good luck. That should be interesting to see how that affects your dreaming. I look forward to hearing how this goes.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks Twoshadows!  Unfortunately the day after I started I got sick so I'll be putting my triphasic sleep on hold for a few days until I feel better.

*Dream Fragment*
I was arguing with someone over the existence of Jesus.  I said that he probably had been real, but wasn't anything special, in fact, he was a criminal.

*Dream Fragment*
Becky asked me what I thought of her outfit.  I turned her around and fixed her top for her.

----------


## ninja9578

*Simulation*
I was either in a simulation or watching a simulation.  I woke up and reentered the dream several times, but never lucidly.

*My Haircut*
I was in my chem class and I had buzzed some of my hair, but then class started and I had to stop.  I only had the left had side buzzed and it looked weird so I covered it up with my hand.  I noticed my hair all over the floor and started to clean it up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Stealing*
Me and my brother had stolen something and there were cops after us.  I got us a nice hiding place under a bush, but Jeremy didn't like the spot.  We walked around looking for a new place but then the cops found us.

*Old School*
There were a number of us trying to refinish an old school.  Everything was dilapidated and I tested everything before actually stepping on it.

I kept having to climb out onto the roof and help my mom.  Then some kids came and we had to watch them carefully because we didn't know how strong the floor was.

----------


## ninja9578

*Club*
I was at a bar and there was a call to partner up with someone for the next dance.  I found myself between two couples and had to work my way to the side.  I saw Mary far away and called for her, but got paired up with a really drunk Patti Kromer instead.  She kept telling me how she was going to get me drunk and have her way with me as she danced very provocatively.  

*Stalking a Killer*
I was working with the police department trying to find a killer.  We entered a house and got a hold of someone who we thought might be him.  We started looking at some stuff and testing some things.  I then saw that the man had gotten loose and was going after my father. I got in between them.  He had a knife, but I'm not afraid of it.  He tries to stab at me and I perform a counter.  I sidestep it and grab his arm, spinning around and throwing him over my shoulder.

Me doing the shoulder throw


I called out for the policeman as I threw him.  I held him in an arm bar until the officer put new handcuffs on him.  Then he got loose again and bolted towards some sort of gymnastics arena, there were about nine levels, all of them were trampolines.

I jumped up high and tried to cut him off.  I followed him around, bellyflopping on the trampolines and bouncing off of them wherever I wanted to.  Now there were other guys in the way though, I guess they were gymnasts and they weren't happy so they started to toss of off the thing, nd defending the guy that we were chasing.

I didn't know what to do, but knew that there was one thing that they would get out of the way of.  I pulled a gun out and went back onto the trampolines and they scattered as I shot at the man that we were chasing.

Fast forwards and I was on the side of the trampoline complex again with a girl in my lap.  She was kind of cute and I asked her a few times to kiss me.  Her face was kind of surreal and I remember her lips were kind of big.  I convinced her to kiss me and we made out for a while before it again turned into a dance club and the girl was Shannon M.

We danced with each other, rubbing up against each other's bodies.  She asked me if I was a senior as her hand kind of rubbed up against my groin.  She knew that I was.  I forget what happened after this.

I think I ended up at a bar or club last night because Kane mentioned going to a bar after soccer last night.

The trampolines were fun.  My flu is almost gone and I think that I will return to my triphasic sleep schedule on Sunday night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Jesus's Coming*
People were preparing for the coming of Jesus.  They were doing weird things and I think that we were floating in a field of lava.  Someone wondered if everyone would be saved, then I met Satan.  He was the South Park version.  I was bored so I decided to go kill myself again.  I guess I had done it several times before, the knife that I was even going to use was covered in my blood.  I decided that it would hurt too much and go use a bunch of sleeping pills.

*Losers in a Bar*
I went into a bar with three guys, all of whom were losers, I don't even think they'd been in a bar before.  We got a pitcher and I filled up my mug then they filled another pitcher with water and watered down their beers.

Kyle was now there too and asked me if I had any friends that didn't suck.  I told him that my roommate was coming later.  There was some girl that had fallen on my one friend and I grabbed her hand to see if she was alright and she took that as a sexual advance, but not by me.  She slapped my friend and they started to fight before the owner of the bar threw them out.

I was relieved, I didn't want to hang out with those guys all night, but was surprised when she asked me to leave to.  I told her that I had just been sitting with them and didn't do anything.  She felt bad, but still wanted me to leave so she gave me a free beer as a consolation.  

I had noticed Keg in the bar earlier and Ian was outside.  I followed him into a house with three girls who trapped me in a net, just fooling around.  I forget what happened after that.

*20 miles*
I was in the middle of a marathon, I think about the twenty miles marker.  I was surprised by how good my legs felt for being that far in, but as soon as I thought that they started to tighten.

----------


## ninja9578

*SF and Fishing*
I was gliding around town, I think I was sliding on my stomach.  I noticed some people and went to them.  I noticed Mary and slid by her, waving and then saw coach.  He told me that he was sick and then I slid away.

I ended up at a building for sexualforums.com.  I noticed a user who had never posted and had only logged in once, I guess to get the free porn.  I also noticed a member that I knew.  Tarrant Mes, who had 62 posts.  I thought that the post count seemed low, but didn't noticer her name was wrong or that she was ont he wrong forum.

I went upstairs.  Apparantly, each level of the forum was on a different floor, but there were no stairs, it was all ramps. I ran into Defenbach who asked me if he was at the store.  I said no as we all hid our sex toys and then I took him to the store.  We looked around and then saw a woman caught in a fishing net so we tried to cut her loose.

Now I'm fishing with Valerie and I'm trying to show he how to cast out a line.  She gets the casting pretty well, but doesn't get the reeling it in part.  I've been showing her so long that my lure has sunk and snagged a rock.

I swim out and get it and fish from out there and snag a deep sea angler, which is very violent as I shovel it into a bucket for some reason.

The fish I caught


*Flying in Winter Wonderland WILD*
I was on the top of a hill, trapped in by a bunch of cars, but I knew that the cars weren't real so I drove through them and down the hill.  I didn't do nothing for a while as I wanted my body to fully fall asleep.  I passed snow covered blue spruce trees.  Then I took to the sky.

I flew through the trees for a while, then went above them.  I looked around, did a 180 and then went back down into the trees.  Flying between trees at 50 miles and hour was so much fun.  I then ended up in the back yard of my old house and there were tiny little dolls skiing.

It was like the skiing scene from The Science of Sleep.  There were hundreds of tiny characters, then I noticed that they were all one out of three characters.  They were one of the kids from South Park excluding Kenny.  I called out for Kenny then saw him.

I picked him up (each doll was only an inch high,) and he turned into a big ball, kind of like a pin cushion, but it was still Kenny so I flew up in the air a few feet and dropped him, hopping he'd splatter and I'd get to hear "Om my god, he killed Kenny."  He just bounced off the ground like a pin cushion would.

I picked him up again and flew much higher this time, then drop kicked him even higher, but he just landed safely.  What a jip.

I saw a paper helicopter caught in a maple about twenty feet up so I flew up there and pulled it loose, then returned to the ground.  I then flew back up into the tree a little bit higher and played around on the branches, then returned to the ground.  I grabbed a branch and then tried to fly to the next highest one, but found out that I could only fly if I left from the ground.  I was doing it effortlessly, and not pushing off, I wonder why.

Then I had a false awakening.  I wrote down the nuts and bolts and then noticed that my computer was telling me that it's battery was almost dead.  I wondered why it didn't go to sleep and tried to get it to sleep on it's own.  It counted down for me.  1:05, 1:85, 1:04, 1:03.  I didn't catch the 1:85 at the time.

Knowing that if I went back to sleep I would have another lucid dream I decided to sleep in.

*Drinking stuff WBTB*
I was playing baseball or something and needed to piss.  I went on top of the hill where the first bathroom at the fairgrounds was.  It was made out of paper and had holes in it.  I tried a few times, but kept slipping on uneven ground.  So I picked the whole thing up and moved it to a flatter area then tried again.

Then I felt myself fading away.  I thought that I was slipping into a WILD so I didn't move.  I saw a number of member's avatars, but the only one that I remember was Seeker's.  It was his signature actually and I started hearing a narration from a story.  It was called Seeker's 13, the monks in his signature all were characters.

I forget the story, but I found myself laying on a fuzzy yellow bridge inside a building.  It seriously looked like something out of Dr. Suess.  I went to the end of the yellow fuzzy bridge and took a shot of some yellow drink that was offered to me.  Then I flew down to the ground and drank a bigger yellow drink.  

I wanted to try to taste everything, but everything tasted like nothing.  I three glasses behind me and they vanished.  I picked up one thing and it was insanely heavy.  I drank the water out of it (it must have been a gallon) in one gulp.  Then moved onto a vase full of flowers again, no taste.  Then I tried a candle.  

I wanted to see what was outside this Dr. Suess room so I bumped into the door.  I seem to have lost my ability to go through things because I bounced off it a second time as well at high speed.

I looked around and saw a bird.  It said that it wondered if my camera could hear it's call.  I lookd around again until I heard it chirping.  It was beautiful so I stopped and listened. Then it squaked, but at a range that I couldn't hear, but it was really forcing it from it's face.

I went back into the room, which had changed into my living room.  Peanut was sleeping on the floor.  I stood there, I couldn't think of anything else to do.  So I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I got sick again last night so I don't remember any dreams.  I only slesmall segments, maybe lasting from a few seconds to a few minutes.

----------


## ninja9578

*Sparring With Matt*
I was teaching my karate class and someone had to leave, giving us an uneven number of fighters so I stepped in a fought one of the lower ranks. It was Matt Wright and I think he was a yellow belt, since he fought like Vince.  I complimented him on his kicking and remember that he wasn't barefoot, he wore heavy work boot.s

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate*
I was at the high school and the parking lot and the school was a sheet of ice.  I ran into Kane and invited him to a martial arts class.  "You're a blackbelt, right?" I asked him.

He said yes and that he was a second degree blackbelt.  That made me happy, maybe he'd give me a good match.  I ended up in the class and he hadn't shown up.  There were a number of us and I stepped out for a moment to fix my belt.  In that time everyone else left except for master Reynolds.

He asked to see my belt and I showed it to him, he said it didn't even look black (it's faded.)  I thought it was weird that he hadn't gone to Georgia, it should have made me lucid but it didn't.  I also noticed that the belt was longer than it normally is.

*Creep*
I was at a gas station and some guy was chatting with me and asked me for my email so that we could keep in touch.  I started to write it down, knowing that I'd flag a message from him as soon as he sent one.  I screwed it up and couldn't scratch it out so I gave him a business card of my brother's girlfriend.  She came out of the gas station and he told her how he was going to email her.

My brother complained that the guy just wanted her credit card number and I told him that I didn't give it to him.

*Hypngogoic Images*
The first thing that I saw was an overshield from Halo, in Damnation.  It was on that long thing, but it was on water.

The next thing I saw was a woman.  She was laying down on her back on a wooden deck or something with planks.  This was floating on water as well.

*Peter Killed Meg*
Peter had just accidentally killed Meg and buried her in the yard.  He was upset, but she wasn't really dead and dug her way out of the.  This caused him to kill her on purpose.  He and Lois wondered if anyone had seen him do that.  Then the view went through the house and all the characters walked by and asked a question, ambigiously related to the murder.  Except there was one guy who said "I saw you kill your daughter."  The sounds like something that would happen on Family Guy.

*Steve and Bill*
I was watching television and Steve Jobs and Bill Gates were discussing something.  Everyone kept cheering when Steve said anything and I wondered if Apple had just released a cool new gadget so I went online to see.  There was nothing so I asked if maybe Pixar has released a new movie.  My mother didn't get the connection, I told her that Steve Jobs also founded Pixar and she didn't believe me.

*Hypngogoic Imagery*
I saw an intricate set of geometric shapes.

----------


## ninja9578

*Spaceland Lucid*
I was showing some people around Halo, using glitches to get through the teleportation grid quickly.  I then let them go and started tumbling down a long shaft.  I then realized that it was a dream.  I reoriented myself to what I thought was up (it was pitch black.)  I placed my feet on a ground that I created and then turned the world into Spaceland.  The dream resisted going there, but I managed to get it for a little while. 

Spaceland


There was also another me.  I guess it was a reflection.  I wanted to see how good the reflection in my dream was.  I talked to it for a while, so it wasn't perfect.  I tossed a banana and watched it in the mirror and it worked fine.  But the scene was still resisting Spaceland so it turned into my grandfather's house with a giant X-mas tree so I got into a weird tub-type thing and flew up to the ceiling.  Then I think I woke up.

*Candice*
I was teaching a karate class and someone told me that even if someone grabbed their leg they would be able to jump up and do a good hard front kick.  I knew otherwise so I told Candice to assist me in a demonstration.  I grabbed her leg and picked her up, telling her to kick me as hard as she could from that position.  She didn't respond.

She turned into her laptop and I tried to get her to talk to me over the internet, but I couldn't find her buddy name.  I know that it started with a Z and was sort of like Chrystal's.

*Class*
I was in high school or middle school, I don't know which one, but my teacher was my lit prof.  She was trying to get us to sing.  I think the song was "I'd do anything for love."  She kept kicking at me and I'm not sure what she wanted, I just kept blocking the kicks.

*Track turns Fun*
Koppie was trying to get me to go work out with him before a track meet started.  I told him that I would when I was finished with my food.  I drank a soda as well and he laughed at that.  Then we went to go.

Now it was more of a ride than a track meet.  We got into a ball and then went down a tube into an arena with other balls.  It was like bumper cars and we steered the balls by moving out body weight.

When the ride was over I noticed Shayna up above us asking if we'd go again with her.  We had been waiting for her in the first place so we said sure.  I went up to get her and saw Tinkerbell and Donald Duck.  

They were hanging out by a pool, that the big arena had turned into and I think that there was a body in the middle of the pool.

That big pool looked like it would be fun to play in so I thought about that as I tried to enter a WILD.  I was successful.

*Pool WILD*
The pool started to materialize in front of me and I used my mind to move around, not wanting to use my body until I was completely in the dream.  The bottom of the pool turned from slopey to staircasey, and then back again.  I looked around.  The pool was like forty feet deep and I just wandered around the bottom.  It was very tranquil, but I never quite got the feeling that I was completely there, I thought that I still felt my real body, even thought that I was now walking.

This caused me to have a false awakening in which I wrote down the WILD.

That was my 50th lucid dream!   :woohoo: 
Party in my dream journal and my next dream!  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

*Shouting*
I was really pissed off at my grandfather's ignorance about the environment and health care (he's a republican) and it pissed me off to yell at him.  He tried to throw a punch at me but I blocked it.  I forget what else happened.

*Baseball*
I was at a baseball game looking for something.  I ended up on an elevator with a gymnast.  I tried to talk to her, but she seemed deaf.  She ended up just practicing a routine with some guy in spandex.  I figured out that I was in the wrong part of the stadium, I was in the outfield.

There was a lot more to both dreams and I had many more, but I committed them to memory since I didn't have a notepad next to my bed.

----------


## ninja9578

*Ninja's Eleven*
I was part of a plan to rob something, maybe it was a school or a bank or something.  I was looking at an electrical design for a combination lock, but once I got to a real one I couldn't figure out how it work and someone started yelling at me.

Luckily Grant from Mythbusters worked with me and I guessed that he knew how it did.  Then we went to go do the job.  I was stationed with four girls, one of which was really beautiful.  She was also really strong, we were in some sort of a weight room and she was leg pressing while we waited for the signal.

I got the signal and started working on the lock.  I'm not sure why the girls were there.  I picked the lock and a weird plasma-looking force field.  I had to do it twice for some reason.

It wasn't completely done and I put a series of coins into the lock and pressed buttons as I did.  Then I found myself on the floor and the pretty girl helped me up.  She was so strong she tried to literally pick me up but I ended up squirming and just grabbing her hand.

She pulled me up and we ended up face to face about six inches apart.  We leaned into kiss each other but then she pulled away.  I noticed that she had a fake tan, it was kind of streaky on her face.

We then entered the vault and then teleported back to our workshop.  We had to destroy the evidence.  I was using martial arts to break stuff, that was fun until the music stopped.

A man (the dean from Old School) entered where our mascot's costume.  We were busted.  I was near a window so I just hopped out, but then I was trapped.  There was a window there, but it was too high.  If I was dreaming...  I am dreaming.  I opened the window and jumped out.  A glove got caught on something and I pulled it three times before I forced it to let go.  I ran towards a car and hopped over it, I soared up, but then stopped and came back down.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Bon Jovi*
I was in the auditorium at the high school for a play of some sort and was sitting with some friends of mine.  Then there was an intermission and I went to talk to some people.  By the time that I had gotten back everyone had moved around and I had lost my seat.  I punched my friends and called them asshole and then went to find a place to sit by myself.  I had something in my hand, but I forget what it was.  I ended up sitting behind a cute girl that I had noticed earlier.  The play was now over and someone introducted Bon Jovi.  They starting singing "Pour some sugar on me."  It should have made me lucid, but I didn't realize it was Def Leopard at the time.

*Belts*
Jeremy came up to me and told me that his yellow belt had shrunk somehow.  I looked at it and it was tiny, it wouldn't even go around me once, let alone tie together.  I decided that I would give him a new one so I went to the back of the studio and rumaged throught he belts.  He helped me, but we couldn't find a yellow belt that was a size 4.  We found some really huge ones that were size 10 and 12s.  I also noticed a really nice silk black belt.  I thought about replacing my worn out faded blet with that, but decided that I liked mine.

Note:  I will be changing the name of my DJ on New Years, but I'm still here  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

This is the very last entry in this journal.  It has become too cumbersome writing titles and formatting everything this way so I've opted to make a new journal with an outline.  My lucid dream journal will still be updated regularly, but may get it's name changed.  This is my new dream journal:  <Insert Hyperlink Here>

----------


## ninja9578

This is my 2008 dream journal.  It is better and easier to format so I won't spent as much time writing tags.  Comments are encouraged, please write whatever you want, but keep it relevent to my dreams.

My 2007 dream journal

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments

You are traveling through another dimension -- a dimension not only of sight and sound but of the mind.  It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call "Ninja's Twilight Zone".

[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Kriner*I was going to eat dinner at *Kriner*.  I was all alone, but I had something to do.  I gave the woman my *ID card*, I noticed how it was the only one that I had placed vertically in my wallet.  I wanted across the dining hall and picked a small table next to the window and took my coat off and placed a small *white object* on the table.  I don't recall what the object was, but I'm almost positive that it was the same object that I had in *my last dream.*

I took off a *green jacket* and threw it on the chair, but it landed on the floor.  I picked it up again, but became slightly self conscious that I was one of the only people there with *bare feet.*

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Laura*I was trying to get *Laura Deifenbach* to work for me.  I was on my way to the Thuman's business to catch up with her.  I had two *roses* for her and I noticed my brother coming towards me.  I asked him when Laura got off and hid the roses for some reason.  I noticed her with a huge group of people and *Kaitlyn Ryan* too.  I went to talk to Kait since I hadn't seen her in so long.


Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Ashley's Body*I was at some sort of ceremony and I kept noticing that *Ashely Hedrick* was continually exposing her *breast*.  Beneath it on her oblique was really *thick black hair* and she was using it to mat blood that was coming from her chest.  An implant was falling out from a hole in the bottom.  She then fixed it and crossed her legs in a skirt, revealing *boils* all over her leg.  It was disgusting.

At the dinner they then started to play that* Lee Greenwald* song about america and the redneck tried to get everyone to stand up to honor america, but I thought that was stupid.  I stood anyway but then decided not to and told my father that standing to that song was stupid.  He got mad and asked me if I wanted things to get physical.  I was shocked as he *punched* me twice, but I blocked both of them and ridgehanded him across the nose and swept him from behind.


Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Long Lucid*
I was on a senior trip in *France*.  I asked a woman for a half a pound of *blue cheese* for my mother, but then changed my mind as asked for a quarter pound.  I did all this in English and got a pasta too.

I noticed that there was no cheese in my bag and I thought of going back, but I hadn't payed for it, so decided oh well.  That was mostly because I couldn't remember how to say half in french (I still don't.)

The teachers with us were telling us to buy cheap dinners and I sat down alone, thinking that my friends would join me soon as I watched *Candice* and her friends feel each others boobs  ::?: 

I saw my friends then go into a steak house and the entire scene turned into the opening scene from *That 70's Show*.  Then Fez went lucid and I guess I embodied Fez.  I was enjoying that dream so I tried to loose lucidity and sing the scene with them, but everyone sounded poorly and they blamed it on my lucidity.  They then turned into cartons of juice and we were in a grocery store.  I walked away, thinking of the lucid tasks of the month.

When I remembered it was the New Years one I ran back to the juice section and ask them what my resolution should be.  One of them told me it was to *get laid*.  That was dumb so I went to someone who worked there who was up on a ladder.  He ignored me so I floated up to him and swatted at him.  He disappeared and there were two gorgeous girls at the end of the isle.

I walked up to them and opened up my towel, obeying my New Years resolution.  The one of them immediately started giving me a blowjob.  It felt great, it wasn't a normal blowjob, it was one of those fast, deep, porno style blowjobs.  I then got her friend to help too and they both worked on me.  I was sure that this would wake me up and I prepared for it, but it didn't.

They commented how big I was and looking back I guess I was bigger than normal, maybe twelve inches.  When I orgasmed I noticed that it wasn't normal.  It was a continuous stream of semen rather than short bursts.  I got it everywhere and there was a real lot of it.  I was still naked but then broke the window to my *old house* and went out into the front yard and looked around.

I thought about going across the street and swim, but I had already done that in a previous dream.  I walked around the side of the house and tried to take off to the sky, but fell hard on the ground.  I wondered if I was still dreaming.  I looked around and everything seemed normal.  I then realized that if I was dreaming the window to the house would still be in tact, even though I had just broken it.

I went around the front of the house (still naked) and saw the window was fine.  I then went back inside anyway.  There were windows above the couch and the entire house looked ritzier that it ever had been so I tried spinning myself to an extra solar planet, but I didn't make it.

I then looked around, not sure of what to do when I said "Hi *TwoShadows, Mes Tarrant, and The Cusp*."  I wasn't saying that to a character, I just knew that they occasionally all read my dream journal.  Then three animals appeared.  *Two pigs*, one of which was green and my golden retriever *Molly*.  I was sure that these animals embodied the three dreamers that I had just mentioned.  I wasn't sure who was who though.  

The two pigs changed into photographs of Molly and my lab Jordan.  I then was sure that TwoShadows was the picture of Molly, the picture of the black lab was The Cusp, and the real dog was Mes Tarrant.  There was a fourth animal now, the real Jordan, but I'm not sure who that was.

We were then all on a *bridge*.  The three animals had all taken human form now, in the form of *Dr. Reid* from Scrubs.  One of them tosses a few pennies over the edge of the bridge and Elliot's voice said something along the lines of there being 80 dollars there. 

I looked down and there was another Elliot's head stuck in the side of the bridge.  She acted like a *rabbit* and made funny faces and blew raspberries.  


Clarity: Very Good
Sleep: Extra
*Flyers*I had run from my father's house about half way to my mothers.  I realized that I might need my car later since I was going back to his house for a poker tournament.  *My brother* then showed up with his friend *James* and he asked me why I was still wearing my *high school letterman jacket*.  I said it was because it was the warmest and started posting things on a fence.  He told me that I should post tiny little things since there were tiny circles of paper already posted on it.  I asked my brother if he could take me to our father's house after I finished running and he said yes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Boat*I was working with or against someone else pulling wood out of a snow bank.  I noticed a pattern and asked him "Did your people build boats like that?"  It looked like the hull of a small ship.  It was so I yanked it out and road it down some ice, saying that it was an ancient mystery that was found.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, Ninja - The detector of ancient mysteries

----------


## ninja9578

Two competitors dragging wood from the snowbanks of time stumbled upon a ancient ship of mystery and mind.  A ship that sailed exclusively... in Ninja's Twilight Zone.

To encourage comments in my dream journal for every dream that gets commented on I will reply with a Rod Sterling style narrative.  Thanks Jdeadevil for getting the ball rolling.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice lucid, Ninja.  ::goodjob2:: 

I like how you said "Hi" to TS, Mes and The Cusp, since you knew you'd be writing it in your journal, when you woke up. Hehe.

----------


## ninja9578

Thank's Onieronaut.  A seemingly innocent senior class trip that transformed into lucidity.  His three friends and he ended up on the edge of a bridge leading from nowhere.  A bridge crossing through into... Ninja's Twilight Zone.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Clairity's Avatar*I saw *Clairity's avatar* and immediately knew that I was dreaming.  I didn't have a body and nothing moved but I knew that it was a dream.  I was able to flip through images, I think it was just that avatar and a forum


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Haircut*I was in a place to get my *hair cut*, and put foam on my face and my hair so that the girl could just buzz it.  The girl was pretty, but she was only *18 years old*.  She was the blonde girl from Resident Evil: Extinction.  I remember asking her because we were talking about something, I think a guy she liked.  She kept getting sidetracked by friends and other things.  I ended up outside, still waiting for her.

I was talking to Valerie last night abut a boy that she liked


Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Molly's Hair Dryer*I had just given *Molly a bath* and she was soaked.  I rubbed her down with the towel and then broke out her *hair dryer*, which she loves.  She rolled over on her back and showed me her belly, which I pet.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I then looked around, not sure of what to do when I said "Hi *TwoShadows, Mes Tarrant, and The Cusp*." I wasn't saying that to a character, I just knew that they occasionally all read my dream journal. Then three animals appeared. *Two pigs*, one of which was green and my golden retriever *Molly*. I was sure that these animals embodied the three dreamers that I had just mentioned. I wasn't sure who was who though. 
> 
> The two pigs changed into photographs of Molly and my lab Jordan. I then was sure that TwoShadows was the picture of Molly, the picture of the black lab was The Cusp, and the real dog was Mes Tarrant. There was a fourth animal now, the real Jordan, but I'm not sure who that was.
> 
> We were then all on a *bridge*. The three animals had all taken human form now, in the form of *Dr. Reid* from Scrubs.



And "Hi" to you, ninja!  ::D: 

That's cool that my name came to your mind in that dream.

And that's a lot of changing. First I was a pig, then a picture of Molly, then Dr. Reid. Funny... :smiley: 

But still, that was a cool nice long lucid...and you did the task too -- Congrats!!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

why do you put things in boldface?

----------


## ninja9578

TwoShadows:  Yeah, it was weird that everything kept changing even though I was lucid, but since I wasn't controlling it I guess that's what happens.  Huh, didn't notice, but you do kinda look like Dr. Reid (if she was prettier  :smiley: ) maybe that's why you all turned into her.

Mrs. Jones:  The boldfaced words are words that are important to the plot of the dream and will allow me to remember which dream is which with a cursory glance instead of actually reading it.  Also possible dreamsigns and interpretable things.

Clarity:  Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Heroine Suicide*I had a vile full of *heroin* and a vile full of water.  I used a *seringe* to move the heroine from one vile into the water.  I guess I wanted to kill myself since I gave myself what I thought to be three times a normal dose.  I drank the vile and layed down on my bed, wondering if I would trip balls before I *died*.  I got eally *jittery* and hyper, but then had to go to the *bathroom* for some reason.  I went in there and stayed jittery, but didn't feel anything else.

Don't worry guys, I don't use drugs or want to kill myself, I think it was from a TV Show.


Clarity:  Good
Sleep:  Good
*Drive*I was driving though roads that I had never seen before and shampooing my hair at the same time.  The foam went everywhere but I rinsed it all away with the *showerhead* that I had in my car.  Then I put the *conditioner* in my hair and let that sit as I drove.  I tried to find a place to turn around.  I guess I was driving just to get a shower.  I figured I'd let the conditioner stay in my hair until I got back, then rinse it out.

But then me and my family stopped at a *restuarant* and I went back outside for a moment to see a doctor sitting in my car.  I started to talk to him and he informed me that he wasn't a doctor and that he and his buddy were *stealing* my car.  I told him that I had the key, but he told me that I had left them in the restaurant as he hotwired the car.

I asked if I could come too and they agreed.  I turned into *Homer Simpson* and they drove away without me for a moment, then realized that I wasn't in the car.  They stopped and let me in the *back seat*.  Dammit, there was a lot more to this dream, but I forget it.


Clarity:  Medium
Sleep:  Good
*Monopoly*My brother, my father, and I were playing *Monoploy* and I was loosing pretty badly.  I realized as I left one owned property to an empty one that I still didn't own any land, nor could I *afford* any, but I was just about to pass Go.  I turned a corner and Go moved to the next one.

I knocked over my brother's *hotels* and left, saying that I forfeit since there was no point of me playing without any property.  He said something to me as I left and I walked back into the kitchen and pulled my *gloves* off slowly, asking him to repeat it.  Knowing that I would hit him he didn't say anything.

----------


## ninja9578

I tried a different induction technique for the first time and was surprised to find that it worked the first perfectly the very first time I had a dream.  Unfortunately I woke up right away.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity:  Medium
*Molly EILD*I was bringing my dog *Molly* to my *dad's house*.  I was thinking about layers, I guess there were multiple layers of *cold*.  Since it was so cold out I got out of the car quickly, grabbing my shorts for *soccer* later on, and bolted towards the front door.  Molly ran around the side of the garage and I yelled and she followed me.  I was unlocking the door when I felt a *buzz* on my leg.  I immediately knew that I was dreaming and the air immediately warmed up.  I looked around, dropping what I was doing and down at the dog.  Then the dream faded.


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Sanjaya*I was outside, playing with a *soccer* ball and my neighbour came up to me and wanted to hang out.  He was young and kind of clingy.  He was *Sanjaya* from American Idol.  I decided to hang out with him for a little while and we fooled around but then I had to get to the soccer game.  I offered to let him come, but I'm not sure what he said.


*Dream Fragment*I was at the end of a *marathon* and decided to *drive* the rest of the race.  I parked in a spot and my friends and relatives all cheered for me.


*Dream Fragment*I remember hearing "*Stark Raving Love*" by Jim Steinman.


*Dream Fragment*I was having sex with *Donna* from *That 70's Show* in front of the rest of the cast.  We were on some sort of train track that allowed us to switch positions in another room without them seeing.


*Dream Fragment*I was in some sort of a supermarket looking at lingerie for a girl.


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity:  Medium
*Jamie and Cookies DILD*I was at a *pool* and checking out *Jamie Rowe*.  Her bathing suit was nice and skimpy and it came don in the back a little bit.  I put on swim goggles and dove into the pool.  I accidentally *bumped* into Jamie and apologized and swam the other way.  I kept bumping into people.  Then I ended up in in my father's house eating *cookies*.  I noticed that it was *2 something*, and I had missed *soccer*.  I opened a tupperware thing of cookies and took three, there were only about six or seven left.  I went and talked to my dad and he told me that we were out of cookies.  "That means that I'm asleep,"  I told him.

He argued with me for a moment, but then I decided to eat as many cookies as I could because they were really good and I couldn't get full or fat from dream cookies.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, it's only the 7th day of 2008 and I've already had my 5th lucid dream.  This one was a good one too, I will add a video entry for the contest later this afternoon for this one.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Good
*It's a Cookbook!*
I was in the passenger seat of a very small *car* in the *middle of nowhere* with my *father*.  I suddenly had the feeling that I wasn't where I seemed.  "Where are we going?"  I asked him.

"The *darkness*," he replied after a moment.

"Where are we really going?"  I demanded as I analyzed that.  He didn't answer.  I stood up in the car, my head and hands went through the roof.  I used my hands to pull a *hole in the roof* so that I could fit through it.  The roof tore open like tin foil.  

I then *flew* straight up as fast as I could towards the *clouds*.  I had never been more than forty feet above the ground before, but I didn't look down to make sure that I didn't loose this.  I flew up though one set of clouds (scratch that off my checklist) and then through two more, feeling as if I was falling once.  It took longer than I thought to exit the atmosphere and the sky remained blue for a long time.

I focused on the *moon* and then the sky turned black.  I was apparently flying in a *spiral*, the moon would rotate around me, getting closer with each rotation.  I heard a *narrative* explaining the story as I closed in on the moon.  The narrative suddenly said that I got turned around. 

I looked at where I was going and I was headed back towards Earth.  I must have been a hundred thousand miles from it.  The I realized that I wasn't looking at the Earth at all, this was another, much *smaller planet*.

I flew towards it and I could see *farms* on it.  The planet itself was blue and green like Earth, but didn't really have any large land masses, mostly small islands.  There was a large one that looked like *Australia* (it was about the same size comparatively.)  I flew towards that.  The landscape didn't zoom in smoothly, it kind of acted like Google Earth.  I would get closer then a higher resolution image would appear.  I had sort of a *fish-eye lens* view now.

I landed on the surface and found myself in a *small room*.  The ground and floor were both made out of a hard rubber sort of substance (like a mat in a weight room.)  It was dark grey.  I was alone, but was quickly joined by an alien and a pretty woman.  I immediately recognized both.  The alien had a large protruding forehead and the woman was the woman from the *Twilight Zone* episode.  There was a book on the table.  I couldn't see the title, but knew that it was *"To Serve Man."*

The Alien and Woman


I rubbed the alien's head, the top was flat and smooth.  He wiped it off and I apologized that my hands were *wet*.  I guess I had put wet gloves on at some point.  I asked him if I could get him something to eat.  The alien grinned smugly and nodded.

I walked away and quickly transformed into one of the aliens.  I grew taller and my posture changed.  I touched my forehead to find that it had changed.  I saw a *staircase* leading down.  I flew down it and landed in a ninja-roll.  I was surprised to see another human there.  He was a young boy, maybe fifteen, and he was playing *video games*. 

He complained about the alien games and I looked around him.  There were miniature DVDs of Futurama and Animal Planet and he told me that he had access to the complete works of the human education.

<Video removed due to stalkers>

----------


## Susceptor

Nice.

----------


## Clairity

ninja, loved the video and it was great seeing what you look like! 

Well done!  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Oh yeah, I was definitely one of the pigs!  Glad I wasn't all pig, but part black lab as well!





> There were miniature DVDs of Futurama and Animal Planet and he told me that he had access to the complete works of the human education.



 If Futurama is part of the Human education, then I'm more educated than I thought!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Woooow nice suit thing, did you dress up to be like the guy on the bridge??  ::D:  Whoooo good job!! Moremoremoremoremormeormeormoere!!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Good dreams and great vid.  :Clap: 
Snazzy get up too. Like the whole twilight zone thing. It's fitting as your dreams are pretty out there.

----------


## b12

Wow, nice one there  :smiley: 

I like that. "Ninja's Twilight Zone."

Interesting dream, too. I like how you drew the pictures. Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks everybody, there will definitely be more videos to come.  Not today, however, boring dreams with bad recall.  My dog got me up at 5:30 to take her to the bathroom.

Mes Tarrant:  No, I wasn't dressed like the blue bridge guy, it was what the Twilight Zone narrator always wore.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity:  Very Poor
*Tough Waiter EILD*I was in some sort of *restaurant* and our waiter was very mean.  In fact, he went around the table and *slapped* the back of the head's of every there.  When he got to me I told him that it would not end well for him if he did.  He was a *huge* guy, but he backed away.  When he got past me I slapped the back of his head and he got mad.  I asked him what he was going to do since I could put him in the hospital pretty easily.  I think that is when the buzzer on my leg went off.  I almost immediately went lucid, but didn't stay there.  I don't remember if the dream continued non-lucid or if I woke up.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Mad*I was working on some sort of project with *Sam* and one other person.  It appeared that I was in my father's old office.  The *computer* was making me really mad because it refused to work right.  I think it was an old Mac before OSX.  The buzzer on my leg went off and I did a half assed reality check, but was too pissed off to go lucid.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Shootout*I was in my old backyard hunting something.  I had several tiny guns, one was a miniature machine gun, I think I also had a more powerful gun.  All I remember well is someone coming out of my house and me and him firing at each other.  We each hit each other several times in the side.  We fell to the ground.  I guess it was a game, they fired black BBs and we got up and asked each other who won since we both hit each other.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Doomed*I was watching over a *global climate crisis* with some scientists and we were watching a computer simulation.  We all noticed that there was one place that would be in the eye of the storm the entire time.

I'm not sure where it was, somewhere in the Midwest, but it was right where *Sega* was located in America.  Sega was an evil corporation and partially responsible for the global storm, but we all went there anyway.

I ended up in an *elevator*, the elevator fell and then started to *tumble*.  It wasn't in freefall, it just rotated, I stayed in a deep back stance in order to stay upright.  There was once or twice that I lost my footing and wasn't even sure which was down was.

The elevator stopped and I thought that it was over.  I grabbed a heavy object and tossed it under the door, knowing that the elevator would start tumbling again and I didn't want to have to worry about getting hit with that.

To my surprise the doors opened and I got out on the *31st floor*.  My mother and a baby were there waiting and wanted to get in the elevator with me.  I used the heavy tool that I had thrown out to do something with the baby's stroller then we all got in, I was weary of it and wanted to take the stairs.

I rambled about how *Mother Abigail* had predicted all of this and that the Jews would die first (*grandmaster Hillson* had been killed earlier I guess,) and that we were next.  My mother asked who she was.

I told her an old woman and she asked how old, asking if she was her father's age.  We were now on a staircase going down, my grandfather's staircase.  I told her that Mother Abigail was *106 years old*.

Downstairs in my *grandfather's house* my brother and a bunch of people were playing *Monopoly* and another group was playing *Parcheesi*.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Drawing*Somehow I had accidentally put some *red* pencil marks on a picture that I had just finished.  I think I was at my grandfather's house for some reason.  I decided to incorporate the red into the sky of the picture and then would use *blue* for the water.  It turned out alright, but I like it better in greyscale.

The picture:


Lucy woke me up at 6:15 to take her out and feed her.  That's why I don't remember any other dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity:  Varied
*Father Assisted DILD*The first thing that I remember from this dream was being lucid.  I was looking at a set of numbers, which I knew in my head added up to *422*.  The numbers were *120, 98, 98, 98, and 120*.  I immediately realized that these did not add up to 422, but for the life of me could not add them together.  It was part of an *experiment* to see how much of my brain is turned off during dreams.  Obviously I'm pretty dumb because when I woke up I was able to do the addition in about a second.

I decided to wake up.  I stood still and concentrated on waking up.  I was then sure that I was awake and told my *father* so.  He asked me if I was sure.  I told him that if I was dreaming I'd be able to fly and I jumped forwards.  I didn't *fly* away, but noticed that I stayed in the air longer then I should have.  I jumped up and hovered in the air, thanking him for the lucidity then flew straight up through the roof of the house and then stopped.  I got stuck and could swim through the air, but not fly.

I landed back on the ground, now in my *grandfather's house*.  I punched the window to find that my hand went right through it.  I stepped through the glass and soared out of the window and down a hill.  I landed at the bottom of the hill and ended the dream.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Girls*I think I had hit *two girls* with my car and they were very mad at me and thought that I was some monster.  I decided to take them to school so that they'd forgive me, but everything that happened seemed to reinforce that I was evil.  I had a *cane and a crutch* in the car and some how that got construed that I was a *pimp*.  I tried to explain that it was for after a marathon.

My father then showed up, but I forget why.  I let the girls drive the car down to school.  I think we were headed towards Millersville.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Karate Outfit*I was at *Koles* and about to take a *karate* class.  There was *yellow tape* all over my *red belt*, both on the stripes and a long strip down the middle.  I decided to wear my black belt instead.  I then entered the class, realizing that I was still wearing a *sweatshirt*.  I changed into a gi several more times but it just changing into something else.  Then I ended up at Nicks party, but now in a full martial arts gi, and still ready to take a class.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Dream Journal*I was reading someone else's *dream journal* and they had said that had been inspired by my journal so decided to make their own.  They kept referring to me in the passages, but was under the impression that I was a *woman*.  They called my Wallace instead of Ninja.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Mr. Roos*I was in a classroom and Mr. Roos was the teacher.  He asked us to hand in our *homework* and I struggled to get it done.  He grabbed mine and made fun of me and I think I called him an asshole.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Drunk
*Party*I had returned to the bar after dropping Valerie off and I noticed that everyone had left, but that there was a party going on next door.  I figured I'd go inside.  I didn't know anybody, but got friendly with everyone quickly.  I forget what happened next, but we raided someone's house and stole almost everything out of their refrigerator.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Val's Hair*I don't remember why, but Valerie wanted to dye her hair a weird colour.  My brother found her a tube of purple dye with green highlights and she seemed happy about that.  I hugged her for the decision.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*New Student*I was back teaching my tae kwon do class at school and there was a new student.  It was the older black haired woman who was at the bar last night.  Someone tried to show her some simple basics, but then left her to try and figure them out on her own.  I noticed this and looked at a group of students and called to Jacob to teach her the stances and blocks.

I then went to do black belt forms with Bryan.  He was in a split and told me that he was having trouble with a form.  He told me the name of the form, but I didn't know it, it started with a P and sounded like Chinto, which was what I started doing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Airport*I was riding in my car with my father and I was telling him that it would cost more than I thought to make him house wireless because I went online to get a new router and saw that a good one costs almost two hundred dollars.  I was trying to hint to him that I wanted him to buy me one.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*To Serve Man*I was watching a woman try and decide to go away with an alien group, but eventually she realized that the book that she had found "To Serve Man" was a cookbook.

I watched The Naked Gun 2 last night and there was a gag about that.

----------


## Jerad

lol i like how you give each dream its own title. thats creative and a great way to organize them!

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Mickey D's*I was at a McDonalds and I was supposed to get two cheeseburgers.  I noticed that I had one cheeseburger and in the other one they had forgotten to put the patty in.  It was just two buns.   ::shock::   I also remember that they weren't the McDonalds crap burgers, they were charred and the buns looked like they had been grilled too.

I went to complain and get a new burger.  The cashier gave me three 20s, 10s, 5s, and 1s for the mixup.  

Candice was also there and I flirted with her a little bit and tickled her.

Family Guy last night involved Peter having a stroke at a fast food restaurant.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Driving*I was driving to campus and was late for my first class.  I realized that as I noticed that I was going the wrong way.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments

You are traveling through another dimension -- a dimension not only of sight and sound but of the mind.  It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call "Ninja's Twilight Zone".

[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*McLovin*I was at my father's house and I was having a hard time connecting to the internet.  I was yelling at someone to get off so that I could get on.  Then I left and started driving.  There was a terribly hard rain storm and most of the roads were flooded. 

I then turned into a combination of McLovin' and Spiderman.  I climbed on the side of a bridge and hung there for a while, as pipes started to break.  The two Superbad cops showed up and couldn't see me.  One of them thought that they saw something in the river and took a picture to find out that his camera wasn't working.

McLovin took a picture of the cops, the flash blinding them.  Then he ran, seeing how much water there was.  I then started to walk up the hill past Sunrise to go home.  I was walking with someone who I was trying to get laid and gave him paper stars for some reason.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Semi-drunk
*TKD and Soccer*I was walking towards a gymnasium and Tyler was there.  I guess he thought that he was going to teach the class, but then we started to play with a soccer ball.  We played, but it didn't act like a regular soccer ball, more like a beach ball.

*Dream Fragment*I got wrapped up in between a really nice set of legs, but I forget who they belonged too.  It was someone who was teasing me.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dream Fragment*I was having some sort of sexual fling with Leah Warren.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Living Room*I went out into the kitchen to talk to Becky about the guy that she had brought home the previous night.  I noticed that there were chairs and shit all over the living room, I forget why they were there.

Still adjusting to being back at school

----------


## The Cusp

> I then turned into a combination of McLovin' and Spiderman.



That is hands down the best combination of any two people ever!  Good old McLovin'!  No wonder your dreams for the next two nights were sexual in nature.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Really Drunk
*Big BOOM*I was outside of a bank and part of a plan to rob it I guess.  I saw my friends running from it as the bomb that we had planted went off.  I ran after them and ducked into a small deli.  I grabbed a blue sports drink and saw Micelle and Kristen.  I would have hugged them, but was sweaty from the run.

I ordered a turkey sandwich and I overheard how they were making it.  The recipe included bacon and marshmallows.  I asked Michelle why she was wearing a plastic rain poncho.  I forget what she said.

I grabbed Kristen's shoulders from behind and we sat down and talked about track.  They mentioned someone named Leslie, but I didn't recognize the name.  I asked if she had been my age or their age and we argued that we weren't that far apart in age.

It's 6:30pm and I'm still hungover  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Kmart After Hours*I was in a Kmart, it wasn't one that I've ever been in before, but I think I've dreamed it before.  I was looking around, I forget why and found myself looking for something to steal since there was no one there but me.

I ended up looking at the complete series of Scrubs, and also a ton of board games, but neither one interested me.  I started to walk down an aisle when I saw other people, mindlessly walking around with cleaning supplied.

They were the ghosts that cleaned the store and stole my shoes.  I asked one of them why they stole my shoes but I don't think that I got an answer.

Becky woke me up after this asking for a ride home from the bar.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Undead*I was in a house or watching a house where people had taken refuge from a horde of undead who were running around.  There were smart undead though and started digging.  No one knew why for a little bit, but then the house started to creak and I saw that the house was on a cliff.

The undead were digging with shovels, their mutated faces, and even a backhoe.  They were literally taking the ground out from under the house, but then for some reason it all stopped.

I found myself in water, a very moist area, full of exotic plants and lilly pads.  There was a tarp over top to keep the moisture in, but the rock below was very slippery and I found myself sliding towards the edge.

I grabbed vines and pulled myself to a flat area and stayed there under the tarp, for fear that the undead would find me.  The people in the house welcomed me and I helped them with a harvest, which was full of food.

I was proofreading my book last night.

<Video removed due to stalkers>

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Making out*My brother wanted to make out with me for some reason and I told him to follow me.  I ran my five mile loop and stopped near Valerie's house, wondering if I should go inside.  Then I heard my brother coming singing some weird song.  I kept going and a fuzzy little dog ran after me.

I stopped and pet it and tired to get it to go home.  I recognized it as Valerie's dog and then saw her calling to it.  I waved and then continued with my run, ending up on the side of a lake.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Too Much
*Football*There was an american football game going on and the players were very tired, during each break they would bring couches out onto the field and sleep on them.  They did so during a dispute over a tipped pass.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Creatures*There was a swarm for frogs that flew through the air like locust and killed one of my friends.  We decided to deal with the problem by cleaning up the railroad that they were breeding on.  It was full of mud and catfish and all sorts of gross stuff.

While sifting through some of the stuff a really gross creature attacked us.  It had a large mouth and shaped kind of like a flounder.  It ran over the ground really quickly and even I couldn't outrun it.  I had to rely on agility to keep it from taking a bite out of my leg.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Hunting*I was hunting deer in the attic of my old house.  I thought that I had gotten five of them, but I only saw one body.  There were some other hunters around and I remember climbing up into the attic with something, I forget what. 

My mother was yelling at me to clean up the kills so I got the deer carcass.  The other four bodies looked human, they were wrapped in brown paper.

Then we were playing a softball game and someone knocked the ball into a yard that everyone was afraid of because they all said a crazy lady lived there.  I wasn't scared so I went and fished a whole ton of balls out of what seemed to be a stream.

I then went into her house and fell over a stove, breaking the door to get more balls that everyone else was too afraid to get.  I went to throw another ball out when I noticed that the window had been closed and latched from the outside.  That was unnerving because it meant that the crazy lady knew that I was there.

I went out the kitchen door to be ambushed by an older woman wielding a knife.  I fought her off with a fork and knife of my own.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Very Poor
*Knockin' on Heaven's Door*I was fronting a band with my brother and his girlfriend and we came out, I think it was for an encore and I put a second microphone behind the first one to give an echo effect and we started playing / singing Knockin' on Heaven's door.  I remember the lyrics that we sang.

"Momma wipe the blood off of my face,
I can't see through it anymore.
I need someone to talk to and a new hiding place
I feel I'm knocking on heaven's door"

I had made my voice raspy like Dylan's and Jeremy and Shayna struggled with the MTV unplugged lyrics.  Then we sang the chorus and I started in with the Rolling Thunder Review lyrics which neither of them knew so I sang them myself.

"Momma I can hear that thunder roll;
Echoing down from god's distant shore.
I can hear it calling for my soul
I feel I'm knockin on heavens door."

Then we went right into the last verse from the album version.

Rolling Thunder Review 1975


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Very Poor
*Aliens*There was some sort of mechanical alien that was looking at our moon and sending signals down to both Earth and Mars.  I knew that it wasn't real, but I wasn't lucid, my mind decided that it was a movie that I was watching and reinforced that by having Andrew come home and try to put something in the NES and I complained that we were watching a movie.

The aliens sent a signal that made water spell out Ripper.  The alien's signal told a little girl to go behind a coat rack and she came back dressed like the grim reaper and her skin was grey and she repeated "One white" over and over again as she approached her brother.  

He had a flashback of the girl dressed all in white saying that she was white as my brother watched the movie, gritting his teeth and repeating "Aunt and mother."  The grim reaper girl was telling her brother to name one white person.

----------


## The Cusp

Good job imitating the Twilight Zone guy's voice.  I was just thinking that sounded like the twilight zone when you threw it in at the end there.

----------


## ninja9578

Well that is the name of my dream journal  :tongue2:  Thanks  ::D: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Amy*My grandfather wanted something from us, I forget what, but my mother was yelling at him about it.  I found our old cat Amy and picked her up and huggled her.  I brought her home in my car and Smokey was mean to her.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Clairity and Mes Tarrant*The three of us and one other person were sitting around in a circle talking about lucid dreaming.  Both Clairity and Mes Tarrant's appearance were unstable and they changed from what they actually look like and their avatars.  Clairity's lips were exaggerated and I think Mes Tarrant had curly blonde hair and wings.

----------


## Zimmerman

Nice Dylan dream and video man, that must have been pretty cool getting to have a dream performance like that.  You even knew the Rolling Thunder review lyrics, haha nice  ::D: ! I usually sing the wrong words in my dreams when I hear music to sing along with.  

Cool journal, like your style on the videos... keep it up!

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Got commented on my dream by Dylan's namesake  :smiley: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Porn*I was at my mom's house and there were a lot of people around.  I was watching a big television that was near the table and there was either an old Patriots game or an old Eagles game on.  I was arguing with everyone that we already knew who would win the Pats game since they were undefeated.

I decided to put on a porno since I thought that no one else could see, but I clicked it off when I realized that they could.  Apparently, I had put one in the other TV too and I grabbed the remote and tried to turn the channel before the picture showed up.

The television was also the microwave and it popped open with a turkey and I breathed a sigh of relief.  I took out the turkey and asked if there was anything that I could help with.  My brother asked me to get a coffee filter for a water system in his room.  I couldn't find them so my mother told me that they were in the cupboard near the dog food.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Becky's Friend*I was outside with Becky and her friend when one of her friends passed out.  She was really drunk so I picked her up and carried her the rest of the way to the house.  It didn't look like out house at all, but it was.  I put her on the couch, she was still conscience now so I asked her if she was alright while checking her pupils.

She asked for ibuprofen so I went to my bathroom and got her a bottle.  I told her to take 600mg of it.  We talked about something for a while, but I forget what it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*iFlood*My brother and I were both headed to the dentist so we were taking one car and out mother was driving.  She was yelling at us to get ready because we were going to be late. 

My brother started playing with his iPhone and playing with it so I pulled out an iTouch and went on the internet for something to do.  I went to Qbasicnews.com and noticed that the page had changed and that the keys weren't working correctly.  Damn, that should have made me lucid.

Now I was in a book store and I noticed my book on the shelf so I picked it up and looked at it.  It was really thin and I opened it up to make sure that it was formatted correctly and I didn't like the way that the bottom line lined up.  There were also pencil drawings that I hadn't done.

They were of the Flood from Halo and I was suddenly surrounded by them holding my dream journal, which was a bunch of balloons.  I was trying to record a new lucid, even though I didn't have one.

I pushed through the Flood and hung the balloons on a hook.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Kimmie*I was with Kimmie and had given her something for her birthday, either a camera or a van, I forget which because both came up in a the plot.  She was driving a van at high speed down a hill and it scared me, I begged her to slow down.

I realize now that out seats were switched and she was driving from the passenger seat.  Finally we stopped, we were at the top of a mountain looking over the cliffs on the other side of the valley.

I told her to watch the edge because even though we weren't on a cliff it was still a long drop to the grass on the next layer down.  She didn't care and sat on the edge asking me to take pictures of her.  I told her to come away from the edge and that I was afraid of heights.

Weird, I'm not afraid of heights.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Weird Series of Events*I was in the back of my old house and was near the stream where a flash flood had gone through.  The first thing that impressed me was that the bridge that we had built to go back and forth between the sides had been washed away and only stumps from the pylons remained.

I walked down the path to the end of our property and saw the bridge broken in half  long ways down.  That tiny little waterfall over the log was now about a foot high and looked really cool. 

Mark Deposquale was there checking it out with me.

Then I was on a construction site, my grandfather was overseeing reconstruction of an old house and he was having someone show me how to do everything.

They started by showing me a weird drill.  It bore out wide holes and had hinged razors that did the cutting.  It was dangerous and I nearly cut my fingers off, but made a perfect hold after getting the thing straight.

I was then chatting with my grandfather and James Duffy and a few other people.  A young girl that looked like my grandmother kept calling it 'pop' and we were way up on a ladder.  I noticed that the ladder was starting to slip and we all leaned to one side to get it back, but there was a pendulum effect and I got thrown on top of a very high dresser.

I asked them to call the fire department, which was right down the street to get me down.  I then figured out how to climb down and jump onto my bed.  I wasn't scared anymore, I knew it wasn't real, but it didn't occur to me to go lucid.

I left the room and looked at myself in the mirror. and I noticed that my hair was long, about half the length of Janes and it was styled just like hers.

The reason for the flood and the project was that they were both part of the plot of Family Guy last night.  Mark was in the dream because I noticed his name on Facebook as doing something with Amber.

----------


## ninja9578

I tried to WILD twice and got close, but fell out of it both times.

The only thing that I remember was playing pool and the balls kept flying off of the table.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams that I remember last night.  I remember having one, but not what it was, I didn't sleep well.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Task of the Month*Seeker and PJ were no where to be seen so I had decided to go create the new task of the month thread for February.  Unfortunately the forum was locked down so that no one but the admins could start a thread there.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*XP*I was pair programming with a girl.  It started out as Natasha and then morphed into a beautiful brunette.  She had shoulder length jet black hair and Sam's athletic little body.  I did almost all of the coding, I think it was java code  ::shock::   We flirted continuously, touching each other a little bit, but not doing too much since we were in the middle of a crowded classroom.

Somehow her weight came up and she told me in a teasing way that I already knew it.  I don't like when girls fret about their weight so I thought about picking her up to show her that she was really light, but I didn't.

Dr. Mooney then started making matrices on the board and telling us that multiplying by a cross matrix did something cool, but I forget what.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I decided to put on a porno since I thought that no one else could see, but I clicked it off when I realized that they could.  Apparently, I had put one in the other TV too and I grabbed the remote and tried to turn the channel before the picture showed up.
> 
> The television was also the microwave and it popped open with a turkey and I breathed a sigh of relief.



From porn to poultry?
I'm probably the only one who finds that disturbingly funny.

Nice batch of dreams. Any new videos lately?

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry VK, videos are for weekends, I'm so busy during the week right now, maybe Sat or Sunday if I have a fun dream.  

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Houston, we have a problem.*I was Jim Lubbel and we were about to take of in Apollo 13.  The countdown finished, but the engines didn't pick us up, we just sat there for a moment.  They were about to abort the mission when it finally started to take off.  The G-forces were fun and we had a football on board.  We had to be careful that it didn't touch any of the instruments and I had to lunge for it to keep it from hitting a lever.

The view of Earth from orbit was incredible.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Making Out with Becky DILD*There were three of us walking to Reisner from Tae Kwon Do.  I think it was me, Zak, and Brandon.  I realized that I had forgotten all of my stuff and ran back to get it.  I ran at full speed because there were snowballs being thrown at me.

I got inside and they kept hitting the wall.  I ran upstairs and looked out the window.  I say Kegger and someone else throwing them so I jumped around and ran through hallways, but now they were chasing me.

I'm smarter than them so I took corners fast and wen though dark rooms without turning on the lights.  I ended up in my apartment and closed the door in the closet first, then ran to the front door to make sure that it was deadbolted.

I turned the deadbolt and  suddenly realize that this doesn't look like my apartment.  There was a sewing machine where the couch should have been.

I couldn't think of anything to do so I ran up the first half of the stairs and then flew up the rest and went into Becky's room.  She was in bed, wearing a pair of white sweatpants and hoody.  She moved a little and looked at me.

I tackled her.  We slid across the bed and out of it, but we just floated in the air and let the bed get back under us by itself.  We started making out and Becky's hand found it's way down my pants.  I tried to get mine to her chest, but she was covered in a thick blanket and I couldn't find a way underneath it.

I kept my eyes open while we made out because I didn't want to wake up yet, and I noticed that the clock on her floor said 12:04.

I woke up both annoyed that I had forgotten to do the task, but happy that my dry spell is finally over.  I went back to sleep expecting to have another lucid.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Struggle with Lucidity*
I was laying in bed watching a DVD of songs from a long time ago.  The current song was "At Seventeen," the woman singing it was wearing a stomachless sweater thing and had sandy blonde hair.  I looked at my clock.  It said 7:30, I realized that I hadn't gotten any sleep the whole night and that my alarm was about to go off.

I pulled the plug out of my computer and the screen started resetting itself to different configurations.  The dock stayed an inch above where it should be.  I wasn't sure what was wrong with it.  I realized that I might be dreaming so looked around for clues.  The clock then turned to 6:30, then to 6:58 and I was fairly certain that it was a dream.  But now I wasn't sure again because I looked around my room and everything seemed right.  I went back into bed and noticed that in the blackness I could see the red light that comes out of the back of my TV.  
I was certain that I had unplugged everything on my desk and went to check it out, noticing that the LED on the television was off.  I walked over to it to check it out and then saw that it was a reflection from my router, which was still on.

I then went out into the living room to find Becky again.  I was naked and not quiet sure that I was dreaming so I slowly went to the stairs and realized that the entire apartment looked the way that it should.  I saw her upstairs, but decided that I wasn't dreaming and hurried back into my room.

I turned the light on and got a quick flicker of light, but then it went dark again.  I was annoyed that I had burned out my light bulbs so I tried again and got the same flicker.  If the lights had already burned out then they wouldn't flicker a second time.  I then went out of my room and this time the apartment was different.

There was a desk that shouldn't have been there and I set something down on it and walked to the stairs where Becky had placed a whole bunch of shampoos and lotions and stuff.  I called up to her and saw her at the top of the stairs.

There were a ton of bottoms of lotion up the entire staircase and I thought that was really weird.  I went up to her (I think I walked) and grabbed a hold of her breasts for one last check if I was dreaming.  She didn't do anything so I was sure now.  She jumped on me and wrapped her legs and arms around me.

I didn't want to fool around this time so I pulled back.  "I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know,"  I told her.

"Like what?"  She seemed confused.  She started to rub her crotch against mine.  "You mean you want it in your hips?'  She teased.

"No, just tell me anything."

She thought for a second.  "Like ask you out?"  She asked.  "Yeah, I want to ask you out."

I'm not sure what she meant by that.  I'm not attracted to her except for physically.  Maybe I should ask her out for a friend date on Valentines Day.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Kisses*I had control over parts of this dream, but wasn't lucid.  There was a guy with a girl in his arms and she was cute.  I yelled out "Reset" and suddenly me and the guy had traded places.

It was that cute hispanic girl that had been in my art class.  I kissed her on the top of the chest and she was loving it.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Trapped*I was trapped in a house by a crazy man.  I though about just jumping out the window and running for it, but as I approached the window spikes came out of the ground.  The entire perimeter was booby-trapped.

Molly (my dog) used her tennis ball to trigger the booby-traps so that we all knew where they were.  One of the animals that the nut job had trapped was a bear and I immediately saw two cubs with it.  This made me laugh, I thought that the mother bear would give this guy what he deserved, but she didn't.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*DUI*I had gotten pulled over and been cited for a DUI.  The cop was still around and I was yelling about how much it sucked.  I told him that I wasn't drunk over and over again, but he wouldn't waive the fine.

Zak decided that it was appropriate to laugh at me so when he walked by me I grabbed a hold of his shirt and tossed him against a wall.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Futbol*I was at my dad's house and he was on the phone with someone and he decided that we were all going to play football.  I told him to wait a second while I called Valerie, trying to convince her to play with us.  After a few seconds she said that she would and I told him that we had to pick her up too.

All of us then ended up at Chase's place and there was a little party going on.  We almost forgot about football until I remembered.  I told my friends that I would be leaving in three minutes and left the party.

Valerie's little cousin was the first to join me in the car, then I think she showed up too.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying WILD*I saw a set of curtains appear in front of me and I flew up to fix them.  Immediately I knew that it was a dream.  I was in a combination of my room at my dad's house and my room in my apartment.  The curtains were from my apartment.  I turned around and pushed my feet off of the wall to fly towards the door.

I went through it, although it kind of held me for a moment.  I thought about flying down the stairs of my father's house but flew across the balcony instead and bounced off of the window at the top of the house.

I backed up in the air and sped through it.  I expected to break it, but I went through it like I did with the door.  Again it help me and I lost all my speed, which made me land on the ground.  I took a few steps and took off towards the sky again.

I remembered looking at the tops of the trees and turned around saying "I wonder what's on the roof of our house.  I couldn't see it though and was losing my ability to fly like superman.  I swam through the air towards a neighbour's roof and grabbed it.

I lost my lucidity and was back on the ground and my father was telling me how he had casted a new movie where he had given the girl that played Trinity in The Matrix both the leading and the supporting fight roles.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having very vivid dreams, unfortunately I committed them to memory.  Something with Many Spickler and her roommate and Revelation.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments

You are traveling through another dimension -- a dimension not only of sight and sound but of the mind.  It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call "Ninja's Twilight Zone".

[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Adriana and Peanut*I was on a bus and I guess Valerie was with me.  I don't actually remember her, but Adriana was there.  Peanut was also there and he was hiding inside of a little piece of food.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Kisses*I was hanging out with Becky and her friends and for some reason Racheal wanted a quick kiss.  I gave her a little beck on the lips.  I don't remember Becky's response.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Play*I was in a classroom setting and we were reciting a play from a book.  I guess it was an english class.  We all chose the role that we wanted to play.  I, of course, took the lead.  The one position still available was the porno actress and I convinced Jamie Mousley to take that role.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Old Apple*I was in a group of people who were trying to get an old Apple computer to work with an old Apple printer.  I shocked the hell out of it by putting the wrong cable in the wrong place.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Jeremy's bed*I was laying down in my brother's bed in our old house.  I heard someone outside the door.  I wasn't sure who it was so I just laid still, hoping that they wouldn't find me.  I then had a brief moment of lucidity where I thought about ambushing whoever was outside.  I then hid again since my lucidity was gone.  I realized that it was just my brother and I snuck out of his room.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Weis*I was in Weis looking around at the food and noticed a movie section.  I picked out Hellraiser and my brother was there too saying that he didn't want to watch that.  He picked out a regular slasher movie.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Naked*I was in my bed and Becky came into my room to talk to me.  I was completely naked, but just pulled the covers over me.  I forget what we talked about, there was something else going on.

I told Becky that I'd model nude for an art class.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Black Belt*I was at a TKD tournament and about to fight Tyler, who quickly turned into someone else that I didn't know.  We started talking and he told me that he was a black belt in Soo Bahk Do as well.  I asked him to show me one of his forms so that I could go along with it.  I either didn't know or had completely forgotten it.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Guitar*Me and a few comp sci majors were going into a large gym to hang out or do something.  There were some instruments on the wall and some people grabbed them before I got a chance to.  I worked my way to the back and found a pair of acoustic guitars.  They sounded alright so I started to play "Searching my Soul"

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Homework*I was in Dr. Mooney's class and he asked for our homework and our projects.  I realized that I had done both, but didn't have them with me.  I told him that'd I'd run home and get them, but he suggested that I just give them to him after class.

We went through class as normal and I embarrassed myself by clicking on something that made a loud noise.  The Sun lab looked kind of weird, but I didn't pick up on it in the dream.

I remember then giving him my project, the source code was printed out with the colour codes on it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

No lucid last night I see  :Sad: 
Talking about it with you didn't help me any, sadly. 
Hopefully you have one this weekend!

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, poor Meg.  If it's any consolation I didn't have one either.  Let's both WILD ourselves a dream tonight.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Anger and Beer*I forget the first part of the dream, but I needed a car so I hopped into the driver's seat and my partner got into the passenger seat of a car with two guys in it.  He kind of looked like Mike Tyson.

I knew that for some reason I would have to stop the car really quickly and then run away from the guys so I crashed it into something and darted away.  They started swearing and hurried to get out of their seat belts to kick my ass.

I ran fast through a small town.  There were kids playing basketball and I was sure enough with my running that when it got away from him I batted it back to him.  

He chased me for quiet a ways, over an autumn bridge, it was covered in colourful leaves and such.  I was much faster and in much better shape than this guy so after making a few turns I lost him, but kept running anyway to a gas station where my friends were trying to figure something out.

They were having a party and needed a way to get the beer to the house and keep it cold.  I smashed open an ice machine and showed them the store of ice that was in it.  We started to put the ice in when Boog showed up.  For some reason we didn't want him knowing about the party.

He asked what we were doing after we hid all of the beer and ice, but the ice machine was still open.  We tried to get him to leave and I quickly turned my back to a baby blue car with the front all smashed up.  It was the guy and he was still looking for me.

My friends laughed as they drove by and didn't give us a second look, he called the "Beards" just as a motorcycle gang drove by.  They stopped and we all scolded him.  He was now Kelso from That 70's show.

There were just as many of us and there were of them and for some reason we fought one at a time.  Carla from Scrubs fought first and beat the guy she was fighting pretty easily, then looked at me to fight the next one.

The next one was Carmen Electra.  I offered Carla the fight because all the guys wanted to see it and I knew that if I was grappling her we would both get really hot. 

That's what happened.  We went to the ground and we started making out and grabbing each other.

Then I was in a bathroom drinking three of the beers that we had hidden.  I drank part of one, then threw the rest out, they were piss warm and disgusting.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hahaha quite and interesting dream! Too bad you weren't lucid for the Carmen Electra part! Hahaha. I doubt I'll be able to WILD tonight, seeing as how the only time I ever have, it was purely by mistake. But I'll try to have a DILD!

----------


## ninja9578

Lucidity for the Carmen Electra part would have been great.  I fell asleep during my WILD attempt so I didn't get to have my lucid dream for you.   :Sad: 

*Dream Fragment*All I remember is having a long dreaming with MeggyFaye and doing some long, complicated matrix calculus.

I talked to Meg for a long time last night and was discussing quantum physics in the Senseless Banter section.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I talked to Meg for a long time last night and was discussing quantum physics in the Senseless Banter section.



Lol we surely were NOT discussing that last night! hehehe
Maybe we shall have our dream date next weekend  :Cheeky:

----------


## ninja9578

It wasn't you in the quantum physics discussion, I remember what we talked about  :wink2: 

I had a real lot of fragmented dreams.  One included my father driver over a stream, then a false awakening when I thought that Heather sent me a text, then one where I thought I missed class.  I was all over the place.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey!  ::kiss::  I was expecting your journal to be filled with way more stuff. Get typing!  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Kisses from Mes?  Yay!   ::kiss::   Because of my class schedule having good dreams is rare.  Hey, I don't see your journal on the first page very often  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Bus Ride*I was walking to the parking lot after school (I was in high school) up to my car dragging two bags, one was my backpack, the other was my gym bag.  They were so heavy that I had to drag one of them along the ground, but decided to use it as a workout and did lunges up the hill.

Then I was on a bus on the way home and there was a pretty girl sitting with me and she had her legs on my lap.  On top of her legs was my computer and I was trying to figure out how to take a screen shot.  

I flirted with her as I did this, I don't remember saying much, but did so physically.  I let her move to the seat across from mine if I was bothering her.  She moved, but then put her feet back on my lap.  Oh, she was teasing me.  :tongue2: 

Then there was an emergency and everyone had to evacuate all of the buses near the Pizza Hut.  I took my iPhone and continued to argue with Apple about the screenshots.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Van*I was watching two people sing, the girl was good, the guy was not.  Turns out it was Kelso from That 70's Show.  We were in his van and noticed that there was water up to our knees.  We got out and watched it sink, it was the Mystery Machine.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Girl's Bathroom*I was wondering around the halls of the middle school.  It was kind of cool, I could hear people running above me, but I couldn't quiet tell where they were.  Then I noticed a guy in the girls bathroom and went to try and get him out of there, but there were a bunch of them.  

I tried to get them out, but Coach O showed up and threw them out and then yelled at all of us.


That last dream made me remember a dream that I had... it must have been two years ago, longer before I started my journal.  ::shock:: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Too long ago to remember
*Shop*I was in the woodworking classroom at the middle school and I went into another room.  This room was covered in plastic and was very surreal.  I was building something out of melted plastic while some "Big Brother" watched over us.  The whole dream had a 1984 feel to it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Dust in the Wind*I had risked my life to find a guitar in the back yard of my old house.  It was the object of desire of some bad men who wanted it, but once I got it into the yard I was safe again.  I played Dust in the Wind and was surprised how easy it was (I've never played that before.)  

I then realized that my fingers were making the song sound back so I tried different ways of plucking and finally found a nickel that I could use as a pick.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Stolen Calculator*I drove my car around a class for a while, trying to find a legal parking space.  I was planning on doing an experiment to determine how long it would have to be parked to get a ticket.  

I went into class and watched two guys steal what they thought was my calculator from the place where I had parked originally.  After class I told the professor what they had done and about my experiment.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*We Should be Dancing*It sow dance time at the bar so I looked around for a partner.  The bar was packed, but the number of single girls seemed to be dwindling.  I looked around for a cute one and then found one and got her to dance with me.

For some reason most of ht dance flood had now cleared and it was basically just me and her dancing.  She was pretty, about my height, but kind of shy.  She told me that she didn't like dancing in front of people and I teased her a little bit by yelling at everyone to come watch us.  :tongue2: 

The song ended and we went to the side for a moment.  We would dance to the next tune while she wrote something her friends came over and talked to us.  One of her friends whispered in my ear that if I wanted her I should spout soft poetry and tell her that she had pretty eyes.  I was going to tell her that anyway, but now I couldn't cause this girl was nice.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*War Games*I was playing something like Halo, but I was actually in it.  It was kind of like virtual reality.  I figured out the hand motion for switching from fragmentation grenades to plasma ones to flash charges.

I got a guy stuck in a corner with a bow and arrow, but he hid behind something so I lobbed some grenades at him.

Then two girls ran across a large platform above us so I switched to plasma grenades and tossed them in front of them.  It injured her, but didn't kill her, but a young boy fell from the platform and struggled to pull himself back up.

I walked over to him and used him as a human punching bag.

----------


## ninja9578

Becky woke me up at 2 and it took me forever to get back to sleep so no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sarah*I saw Sarah in the computer lab as I was fixing a computer.  After I was done I went over and hugged her and completely missed kissing her.  I pulled back and found her cheek before trying again.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Mob*I was piling puppies up on a chair for some reason and they kept falling off.  Suddenly I got transported to my grandfather's back yard.

I was a mob boss and was arguing with another mob boss as I looked around for clues for someone's death, but was sure that I wouldn't find any.  I did find a nice kwan doa and challenged the other boss to a fight to the death.  I then realized that my weapon was hinged so I practiced a few lunges into my grandfather's wood pile, then spun it around.
He threw everything that he could at me, but I blocked them.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Jess*Jess Rucker and her boyfriend were eating lunch near me and Chad Hankinson.  She came over to say something, I forget what.  When she turned around to go I slapped her on the butt and Chad took offense to that and punched at me.  I blocked it, then he tried to stab me with a fork.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Russians*I was in some sort of military camp and I guess I was a prisoner, but I couldn't understand what was being told to me.  They were speaking Russian.  I motioned to them if I could have something to eat and one them punched me.  I thought about fighting, I could probably take two or three of them, but there were like nine.

I was in the Photoshop thread and mentioned Mes Tarrant, maybe that's were the Russians came from.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Diving*This was kind of like a movie.  There was someone who was walking out into a rough ocean to grab something.  He walked right under the water, as if he could breathe under it.  I tried that too.

I had to keep coming up for breathes, but the ocean calmed and it was bright now. I dove to the bottom and then jumped out of the water like a dolphin a few times.  There were sex toys all over the bottom of the sea.

Sex toys came up again with in a chat with MeggyFaye.

----------


## ninja9578

I just have a few dream fragments from last night.

There was some wet tee shirt contest which turned into an impressionist (comedian) contest.

I was also arguing with TwoShadows about something in the forum.  Oneironaut was there two and I think he was on my side.

----------


## ninja9578

Crap, I forgot to write down my dreams again. 

I almost had a lucid, something strange made me do a reality check, but I had a false awakening in the process.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was also arguing with TwoShadows about something in the forum. Oneironaut was there too and I think he was on my side.



Hey...you two were trying to gang up on me....? I feel so ...hurt. :Sad: 


Just kidding...

Just glad to show up in one of you dreams again.... :smiley: 


(So what _were_ we arguing about?)

----------


## ninja9578

I couldn't remember, I think it was something about the way the tutorials were set up.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Singing*There was some weird contest on an old building that was falling apart, I noticed floorboards and studs that were sagging.  It was like American Idol and my brother asked me if I would sing Meat Loaf so I said I would and started up to the top of the stage thing.

Now it's a birthday party and I climb into a bumper car and a little kid asks if he can join me so I say yes and then wake up.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Mischief*My friend has just climbed through a difficult series of tunnels and stuff to get into the inside of a bus tire while we're moving.  Now it's my turn.  I sneak under the seat and touch a bolt to loosen it and get hit with a rock.

I say that it hurts, but keep going at it.  But the bus driver gets up and shows everyone something.  I pull all the stuff back together and sit on the seat as I hold it.  He doesn't notice.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey ninjaness. Do you sing in real life?

----------


## The Cusp

I just can't picture you singing Meatloaf...

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Hey Mes.  Yeah, I sing a little bit in real life, I'd post videos, but I left my guitar at home.  After spring break I'll bring it back and play something for you.

Hey Cusp, I've never tried to sing Meat Loaf, he's got such a powerful voice I'd never be able to make it sound good.  Maybe "Heaven can Wait," but nothing else.  I'm more into playing Bob Dylan, The Beatles, Donovan, that kind of music.


Grr, I was going to go lucid last night, but I was too tired to wake up so that I could DEILD and I guess I wasn't in a REM cycle when my vibrating watch went off.  Now I can't remember any of my dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

:Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry Meggy, read this mornings though  :tongue2: 
 :Sad:  No one commented on my new video intro.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Bear Attack*My brother and two girls were confronted by a large black bear on the other side of a fence at my father's house.  I was on a balcony overlooking the driveway.  My brother ran, but parallel to the fence, I yelled at him to run to it.

He finally did, but the bear got through the fence and attacked him.  I yelled for my brother to climb up with me and he did, but the bear did too.  I grabbed a shovel and started hitting the bear with it.  

My brother and the bear fell back down and after debating, I threw him the shovel.  He fought it off then came back up to me and said how he was bleeding.  My memory then turned it into a skunk.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Kisses with Becky*I was fixing my grandfather's old television.  I told him that it was old and that he needed a new digital television.  Then Becky and I were watching it, she was sitting between my legs, I had my arms around her and we were holding hands and kissing a little bit.

Clarity: 
Sleep: 
*Kisses with Jane*Jane and I were in a room and she had said something dumb.  I patted her on the knee and said "no more talking or thinking for Jane" and she countered with "I'm never thinking."

I leaned in to do something to her, I forget what and she gave me a little peck on the side of the mouth, then she pulled away.  I figured she thought that I had wanted a friendly kiss, but then realized that she had a boyfriend.

I then leaned in to see if she would do it again and she gave me a kiss square on the lips.

*Reagan Fragment*All I remember is roundhouse kicking Ronald Reagan in the face  ::D: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Kitten Disney*I dreamt that I was playing with two kittens, one black and one looked like a tiger.  I think it was Smokey and Bobbie.  I was talking to someone, but I couldn't see anything.  One of the cats had been Walt Disney's cat.

I then got up and scared myself because it was 7:48 and I had an 8am class.  Somehow I must have either slept through, or turned my alarm off.  I saw that classes were cancelled so I went back to bed.

Clarity: Perfect
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor and Perfect
*Giza DILD with Meggy*The dream started out with me getting a great blowjob from a pretty brunette.  She licked licking my balls, I went lucid here, but at a very low level.

Then I was in a small room, all by myself eating a bowl of something, it's some sort of Harry Potter dream because something blows in all the windows and starts rambling about how the darkness would overtake the light.

I touched the window, it hadn't blown out all the way, it was tempered glass so lots of it remained.  I stayed out of sight because my lucidity level was still low, but I wasn't scared of it.

Then my lucidity jumped to perfect and I realized that I should be doing something fun.  I wanted to see what was on the other side of the door, I knew that this room was flying through space.

I unlocked the door and opened it to see the most beautiful sky I've ever seen.  Green and blue nebulas danced very whimsically across the blackness and I could see stars and a moon.

I jumped out, the room had been traveling very quickly so when I tried flying in the opposite direction I kind of stalled.  I tried to fly up to the moon that I saw, but couldn't.  Then I realized that I had never just allowed myself to fall.  I let go of control and just fell.  

I closed my eyes and woke up, but re-entered with my eyes closed.  The feeling of falling was unbelievable.  I then opened my eyes to find that there was a poster in front of me with clouds that were shaped like a woman.  I entered the poster and flew through the clouds.

I flew very quickly and there was a sonic boom as I crossed the sound barrier.  I then remembered when I had to go.  I swopped down under the clouds and saw desert.  

There were all of the ancient ruins that I had ever seen in this desert.  I flew past the Colosseum, Mayan ruins, Greek temples.  It was probably the most surreal thing I had ever seen in a dream.  It looked kind of like this, but more detailed.



I then saw the great pyramid of Giza and I called out for Meggy to be waiting for me on it.  As I flew towards it, still at supersonic speed, I felt her with me now, rubbing up against me.  But she was invisible.  What is it with DV members and being invisible in my dreams? (Mes Tarrant, TwoShadows, and now Meggy have all been invisible.)

I then stopped feeling her and saw that she was waiting for me on top of the pyramid, which had now changed into more of a Mayan structure.  I flew past it, not realizing how fast I had been going.  It took me a while to stop, then turn around. 

I flew too fast again and went past it in the other direction.  Next time I stuck the landing and grabbed ahold of Meggy.  Valerie was also there.  I kissed Meggy and started to dance with her.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think you need to give our dream date another shot lol. I'm slightly disappointed! Hahaha  :Cheeky:

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, I disappointed Meggy  :Sad: 

Last night I could only remember one dream, but couldn't care less.  Had a pair of girls spend the night.   ::D: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Intruder*I was at our old house and I heard an intruder talking with his buddy that they were going to sneak in.  I picked up my straight sword and casually walked downstairs.  Just as he entered the mudroom door I put the tip of my blade at his throat.

He told me not to call the cops of he'd kill both me and my brother.  He was pretty cocky for someone who had 33" of sharp steel on his neck.  I called for my brother to call the cops, the intruder came forwards and I backed up, keeping the sword where it was.  I had the sheath in my other hand.

I think this guy had a knife, but it didn't worry me.  

Then I was in a number of fencing matches and I won them all, making each of my opponents drop their weapon.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Learning to Fly*I had figured out a way to fly the way that I do in my lucid dreams and I was practicing.  I realized that I could fly until I saw myself in the mirror, then I would fall back down.  I practiced away from the mirror for a little while.  I flew the same way I did in my lucid dreams, I pushed myself off with my feet then levitated upwards.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Poker*I called a few friends to play poker and a few of them showed up.  We were at my grandfather's old house and when people started to play and I mixed myself a drink.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Ninja, you showed up in my dream last night... :smiley: .

----------


## ninja9578

:smiley:  I like when I show up in pretty girls' dreams.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*My First Day*I was JD on his first day at Sacred Heart.  I had one patient, his name started with an N, but I don't remember what it was.  I was disappointed that he had died and was depressed so Elliot started to kiss me and lick me on the stomach, through my clothes, but it still felt really good.

Then either she or Jordan (or both of them) got on top of me and we started to make out before I got called away to another patient.

I have a number of theories about this dream.  I was talking to Valerie two nights ago and she had told me that the characters that she most thought of me like was JD and that she saw herself as Elliot.  I, however didn't see her as Elliot.  Jordan was probably there because he ex is named Jordan and pissing us both off right now.

Another explanation is that I always though TwoShadows looked like Elliot and she posted in my journal and I posted in hers yesterday.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*New House*I was moving into a new house with a number of people, of both genders and I was looking for a room.  The architecture of the house was really surreal.  One of the rooms had a staircase leading down, but no railing to prevent a person from falling into the hole, I didn't like this room.

The room that I finally decided on was connected to a staircase leading down to a bathroom that I guess I was going to be sharing with Mary.  I think it was Mary Cimmino.

I liked how big the room was and I could easily practice martial arts in it, I didn't like that for another guy to get to his room, he would have to go through mine.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Heather*I was at the CUB and saw Bryan, Mike, and Mike's girlfriend.  Mike said hi to me and I noticed that he was wearing his green belt.  I said it was good that Bryan had given it back to him.  

I then got in line at the Quiznos and found Heather.  She complained that I was slow at ordering food.  I ordered a provolone cheese burger and started to talk to her about something.

I couldn't see Heather for lunch today.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Grandfather's house*I was out on a rock with my brother and I guess I was tanning but realized that my back and shoulders were now incredibly burned.  I rushed inside to hide out from the sun and I went upstairs to see what my grandfather had done with the place.

I thought it odd that he had bought an TV, then I went into the other room and pulled all of the unused transformers out of the wall to save energy and noticed that there were many loose wires so I pulled them all out.  There was an extra room that I had never seen before with a bathtub.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
*Adriana*I got a baby in the mail.  I asked the carrier for the name and they said Adriana Rose, so I assumed it was Valerie's daughter.  I picked her up and she started to lick my face like a puppy.  It was cute.

I played with her a little bit while I was on DV.  I kept turning around to watch her and one time I noticed that she was heading towards the street so I ran after her and picker her up.  I told her to stay where I could see her.

She was about three feet tall now, but I was treating her like a kitten how.  She morphed into a kitten and I build it a little playpen.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Water*I was at some sort of big party, I guess it was the Oscars.  My mother was telling me to get a drink since it was a two drink minimum place so I wandered to the bar and looked at the prices for the drinks.  I realized that I didn't have my wallet so I found my father and asked him if I could borrow some money.  There were cute girls there so I was ashamed of asking for money, but everyone had a fruity drink but me.

I went to the bar and while I was waiting two women grabbed the cash register and shook out all of the ones.  The cashier yelled at them, but they got away with it.  I kept my hands where I knew the cameras could see them to show that I wasn't taking any of the money.

I finally got to order a long island iced tea and they gave me a green slushy thing.  I remember it being really sweet, kind of like the grape margaritas I had had over the weekend.

Now the whole thing gets a little surreal.  The party is in a giant man-made river and I fall into a deep area, called iTunes.  I noticed that being underwater meant that my drink was falling out of the glass, but I drank the rest of it anyway.  I guess it stayed together because it was frozen.

I swam up to the surface, which was pretty far away, I guess I was the only one that needed air.

I met a young girl, maybe eight and her parents.  Her parents were ambassadors from some country, if I remember correctly they looked middle-eastern.  I was now their body guard and some guy swam up to them with an object in his hand.

I tackled him and wrestled the object away from him, turns out it was a teddy bear for the girl.  I gave it to her and then commented that she didn't really need a body guard because I guess she was a Krav Maga expert.

I then noticed some people from the past get confused as they saw a train go by them.  One of them was the man who needed medicine for his son who travelled in time in The Twilight Zone.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Zombies*I was hiding in Buckingham palace from a horde of zombies when me and my brother noticed that the queen was coming.  I hid in a corner, in plain sight, and he hid behind a curtain.  They found him, so while they were arresting him I climbed into the ceiling.

I then found the building full of zombies, but I had my trusty sword.  I knew that this wasn't real, but I thought it was a video game.  I kicked down doors and slaughtered zombies, occasionally using grenades to kill them.

Then I found myself at the boss fight.  It was the mother Alien for Alien Resurrection.  I kept hacking at it with the sword and stabbing it, I cut it all apart, but it kept coming.  I got it on the ground and sawed at it's throat, but it turned into a polar bear and kept coming.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I tackled him and wrestled the object away from him, turns out it was a teddy bear for the girl.  I gave it to her and then commented that she didn't really need a body guard because I guess she was a Krav Maga expert.
> [/color]



You do any Krav, Ninja? My girlfriend is a full time TKD and Krav (and a few other things) instructor.  Thats some intense stuff.  Machine gun disarms, handgun defenses, and fight clubs.  

Pretty fun when I get to tell my grandma, "She's out of town for the weekend at a groin-strike seminar.  But she wishes she could have been here."

----------


## ninja9578

No, I teach Tae Kwon Do and Karate.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Magic Time Travel Liquid*Somehow my and the cast of Futurama came across some magic time travel liquid.  We all drank some and noticed that Amy was getting older, not younger.  We then reversed the process to go back the right way.  I watched everything around me get younger and younger, until they were nearly in pre-life.  I couldn't figure out how to stop the reveres in time.

I had some type of computer with me to keep track of our time, but it also changed.  It went from running an iPod OS, to a simple command line, to Windows Vista, then down to a calculator OS.  I remember laughing that Vista was lower according to time than the command line.

Someone on the street yelled at me to press '-8' and that would bring me back to eight years in the future.  It did.

I then go the hang of it and went to the first night that me and Amanda hooked up.  I wasn't sure that it was the right night so I asked her what we were going to do and she called me a tease.

I listened to Jefferson Airplane's "White Rabbit" last night so that's where the magic liquid came from... I think.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Candice*I was in Weis and someone called my name.  After searching in my vision for a moment I saw Candice.  She had her hair up and it looked really weird.  I ran over to hug her and picked her up above me.  She wrapped her legs around me and hugged me back.

We ended up kissing each other a few times by accident.  I don't know how it was accidental, but it was.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe!  :Cheeky:  I'm sure guerilla would be envious of your zombie dream.

I had a nightmare a couple of days ago. Maybe I should post it?  ::whyme::  Considering I still remember it quite vividly, maybe this will help get it outta mah head.szszZZZsssszszzz.

----------


## Astroman129

In your first post, you said you have a golden retreiver named Molly. My next door neighbor does too! :O

----------


## ninja9578

You should always post your dreams Mes, they're fun to red.

I love my Molly  ::content:: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunk
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Maze*I was in a college tradition of some sort where we went through a maze.  The first part I did with a ton of people, we slid down a bunch of icy stairs and then worked our way up again.

I got lost for a moment and then figured out that I was supposed to go up a spiral staircase, I just climbed up the outside.  Then we had to slide down a weird curvy track.  I went ass backwards, while holding on to it.  It was up high so I slid slowly.

I suddenly realized that it was a dream so I leaned out a little bit, knowing that I couldn't fall now.  I tightened the ropes that I was climbing on and continued on my way.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunk
*Play War*I was part of a martial arts class, just as an observer as they started with toy bows and arrows and wooden swords.  There battled in two armies against each other and if they got hit with an arrow then they had to leave the battle.

I watched from the middle, dodging the arrows pretty effortlessly until it was lunch time.  Then I went to sit down with my friends and only one of them was there and he didn't want me to sit there.  

I asked him what happened to everyone else and someone said that two of them are sent to feed a beast.  They fight and the loser gets eaten.  I then realized that the winner always wears red so the beast wouldn't eat things in red.

All the rest of me dreams involved me being on Dreamviews because I'm waiting for Clairity to make an announcement.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sanquis

> Sleep: Drunk



LOL





> *Maze*I was in a college tradition of some sort where we went through a maze.  The first part I did with a ton of people, we slid down a bunch of icy stairs and then worked our way up again.
> 
> I got lost for a moment and then figured out that I was supposed to go up a spiral staircase, I just climbed up the outside.  Then we had to slide down a weird curvy track.  I went ass backwards, while holding on to it.  It was up high so I slid slowly.
> 
> I suddenly realized that it was a dream so I leaned out a little bit, knowing that I couldn't fall now.  I tightened the ropes that I was climbing on and continued on my way.



Sounds like a scene inside a painting or something. Your dreams are all fantastic, your a very neo-like, out of the box thinker. Traits I would expect from the author of the hour-long audio file i listen to almost every other night before sleep  :tongue2:   ::bowdown::

----------


## Sanquis

Made a doosy by posting on your old journal  :Oops:  Sorry bout that.

Anyway commenting on your play war dream : 

Its pretty cool, ill note that down "beasts from ninja9578's dreams dont attack people in red" *puts a red hat on*.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, a zombie messed up my lucid with Jessica Alba last week. Your dream sounds pretty awesome though. Still, I hate zombies now.

----------


## ninja9578

There have been a lot of zombie dreams recently, I'm not sure what that's about.  ::?: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
**I was  ::hug:: ing Clairity on the forum.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Fighting Zach*Zach had become a really good fighter and we got in close and he threw everything that he had at me.  My skill allowed me to block it all, but then he picked me up.  I wrapped my legs around him and we continued trading elbows and punches.  None were hitting me still.  He then spun around and was going to throw me so I thought fast and pulled both of us down at the right time, rolling on top of him where I was in good punching position.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Brian has Ubuntu*Matt had noticed that Brian Clark (A hardcore Vista enthusiast) was using Ubuntu Linux.  I have my Linux box with me too instead of my Mac and I remember that the desktop icons wouldn't go away.

I used my subliminal message MP4 3.0 to help me have this one.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Old Main DILD*
I don't remember the first part of this dream, maybe it just started this way but I told someone that I wanted to go have lucid sex.  I noticed that I was on campus and walked towards Old Main.  I picked my feet up and few the fifty feet to the front door and walked in calling out for Heather.

I walked to where she worked and it was empty.  I jumped up on the desk and saw the big windows.  I decided to do one last reality check before jumping, even though my memory test still included me flying to the building.

I looked at the time on the computer and saw that it was 1:11PM.  I knew that that was impossible since I was asleep.  I also recall that it was digital and perfectly written, not hard to read at all.

I looked back and it was 6:15, once more and it was 4:something.  I took a step and jumped out the window and saw four stories below me.

I hovered there for a second, I guess flying is now easier than falling.  I had to consciously tell myself to fall.  I started slowly, but then fell at normal speed.  I moved myself to where I would smack my face on a few window sills, my head went right through them.

I belly flopped on the ground and my entire dream shook and made a weird sound, but next thing I new I was on my feet below the window.  I didn't even feel the impact.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Boxing*I was up above the tae kwon do club and was wearing boxing gloves, doing some punching drills with the boxing team.  One of them thought that I was a new guy and started explaining that there are three basic punches.  I told him that I was a black belt and knew how to punch.  He wasn't impressed and I think challenged me to a match.

I demonstrating punching a hole in a cinderblock wall and he changed his mind.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*House Full of Jam*I was in a house with a poor woman who had been skinned alive and a few other women who had been hurt equally bad.  They were all hurt by a crazy guy who took the form of the gay guy from wedding crashers.

I noticed that there was purple stuff dripping out of the walls and then realized that the entire house was full of jam on the inside of the walls.  I ran to a window, knowing that it was about to collapse and jumped out of it. 

There were a number of emergency vehicles there and they were all just waiting for the house to collapse with the nut inside before they heard a woman screaming.

A few paramedics tried to get in the driveway, but it was blocked by a UPS truck, which I hopped on as they moved it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Dinosaurs*I was in some sort of research facility and I think that I was one of the Aliens.  Me and another alien killed the third alien so that it's blood would eat through the door and we could escape.

Now I was a human and there were velociraptors / aliens loose in the building.  I saw one of them coming towards me and I knew that they were smart enough to open doors so I stood on a counter, hoping that they'd check the floor first.

The raptors saw me, and just looked.  I tossed a newspaper to the other side of the room and the raptors went to check it out.  I ran out the door and locked it.  It was just a wooden door with glass windows so I knew that it wouldn't hold.

I ran to a pile of rocks near the woods and ran right into a T-Rex.  I was lucky, he had a piece of metal wrapped around his jaws so he couldn't bite me.  I tried to wrap another one around just to be sure, but he managed to get that one off.  He just sat down and looked at me, like a dog begging me to let him eat me.

His skin has grown over parts of the metal and I remembered that I had done that last time I had been there.  He limped away and a raptor followed him for food. 

I then ran to a building where there were pigs.  I ran across the pig's backs and into a much larger room where I climbed onto beams on the ceiling, out of range of the raptors.

My tae kwon do students then showed up and I told them to get up high and away from the windows and yelled at them to shut the fuck up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Nice lucid!  ::content::  Are you going to try for the advanced task? I've been trying to plan some sort of method other than looking at something and saying, "Okaaayyy... LIVE!!!"

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lucidity: Perfect
> 
> *Old Main DILD*



Very good!  :smiley: 

I've sometimes floated instead of falling too. I think it is because our dream bodies are so used to floating/flying.


*




Dinosaurs



*

A dinosaur dream... ::shock:: . I used to have them a lot. I was always getting chased by a T-Rex. I'm glad yours didn't eat you... ::D: 



Edit:

BTW, I never mentioned how cool your videos of your dreams are. That's great that you are one of the few who have done some.


Oh, and a personal congrats on becomeing a Dream Guide.... :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Haven't been around much this past week, but that's a great video intro.  Hope to see more video DJ entries.

Noticed you were using a sword in a couple of dream there.  Do you own any in RL?






> I think you need to give our dream date another shot lol. I'm slightly disappointed! Hahaha



Dancing on the pyramids not good enough for you?  You're hard to please!

----------


## ninja9578

@ Mes Tarrant:  Yeah, I'm going to do the advanced task next time I'm lucid.  I have to find some really fun stuff for my inanimate object to do though. 

@Twoshadows:  You got eaten in your dinosaur dreams?  That sounds really scary. and Thanks  ::content::  I'll be adding more videos soon, I promise.

@The Cusp:  Yeah, I'm an epee fencing guy, I specialize in the straight sword.  I had the same sword in all of my dreams and it was one that I own.  Meggy is hard to please  ::?: 

I had some dreams last night, but I don't remember them anymore  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## Twoshadows

> @Twoshadows: You got eaten in your dinosaur dreams? That sounds really scary. and Thanks  I'll be adding more videos soon, I promise.



Well, I never actually got "torn-apart eaten". But it often it got close. I was always trying to hide, and always thought I had found this wonderful secluded place, and then, all of a sudden, it was right there, mouth open wide. And I would always wake up out of fear.






> I had some dreams last night, but I don't remember them anymore



Maybe they'll still come to you. I thought I had forgotten mine today. But then something triggered the memory.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, too bad you never went lucid and bit him instead  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Dreamviews*I noticed that someone had responded to my old dream journal.  I noticed that the name was kind of strange, but it didn't make me lucid.  Then I was talking to Twoshadows about dream guide (as in the DC, not as in us.)

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Sorcerer's Apprentice DILD*
I was in an argument with two big guys and it was getting hostile.  They did something to piss me off so I grabbed both of them by the collars and dragged them outside.  I had the intention of beating them up but then was transported to campus.

A little kid said hello to me, but I had my headphones on so I walked by him and up to a dining hall where I couldn't find my friends.  I saw Scott and Brian in a corner and went over to them.

There was a tiny table there, which disappeared as I took a chair.  I guess that made me lucid.  I walked out of the building through a wall, but got stuck.  My head wouldn't go through.  I used my arms to pull myself through and it snagged my arm, which actually hurt.

I found myself in my old house and I looked for something to bring to life.  I saw a pair of shoes, but grabbed the broom from the fireplace instead.  I stood it up and commanded it (mentally) to walk.  It didn't, it just stood there.

There was another broom there too so I grabbed that.  I molded it's bristles into legs and moved them.  I then set it down and let it walk to me.  It kind of glided rather than walked, but it was alive.

I was satisfied and then went to look for something else to do.  I then remembered that Meggy wasn't satisfied with out date so I figured I'd go find her.

I jumped out the window and flew pretty fast, but there was hair in my way and I couldn't see a thing.  I struggled to pull it out of my face as I flew, but couldn't so I woke myself up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, too bad you never went lucid and bit him instead



I know... But that was when I was a kid and I didn't know lucidity was possible. BUt if it happens now, I have no excuse. Except I'm not sure I actually want to _bite_ a T rex. I'll bet they taste bad.







> Then I was talking to Twoshadows about dream guide (as in the DC, not as in us.)





That's pretty neat that I showed up (or was it just talking through PMs or posts?...Either way, cool.) So what were you saying about Dream Guides? And was I telling you that I actually had no personal experience with Dream Guides, and that all I know comes from things I read on this site, which may or may not be true and factual?






> *Sorcerer's Apprentice DILD*



That's awesome that you got the task done. And with a broom too! That's sooo cool.

----------


## Elite

I lol'd at Ashley's body xD you beat up your Dad. Nice organization you have got here =]

----------


## ninja9578

@Pretty eyes  :Oops:  I mean Twoshadows: T-rex probably is all slimy, I'm not sure that I would bite one either.

We were posting in a thread.  I think the debate was that you were saying the a dream guide could be any_one_ and I was saying that it any_thing_ could be a dream guide.

@Elite, you read my whole 2008 dream journal?  Wow  ::shock:: 


It's spring break so I'm going to try and WILD every night this week.  This one was hard to hold on to, I kept having false awakenings.  I did reality checks each time, but most of them passed.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Streets WILD*I could still feel my real body (I think) and could even move it, yet I continued to have a lucid dream.  I controlled myself mentally and moved along a street.  All I remember is seeing a pair of bridges over top of me, they were really cool.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Simpsons and Water*I was Bart Simpson and Principal Skinner just told me that I had detention and I jumped into the water that was there.  It wasn't really water and what was above it wasn't really air, I could swim through both, and even walk on the water.  

I swam around in it and for some reason had a triplet of screwdrivers.  I noticed that they floated and turned myself upside down under the water, but I thought I saw the outline of a shark so I grabbed them for defense and headed towards land.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Teehee.  ::content::  Did everything look cartoon-ish in your Simpson dream?

----------


## Twoshadows

:smiley: 

Yeah, until I have a dream guide experience of my own, I will have no opinion about dream guides. In a way it's kind of like how I felt about lucid dreaming at the beginning. I wasn't sure _what_ to believe until I finally had one myself.

That's one reason I am interested in getting my pig puppet to show back up. Moonbean suggested that it could be a dream guide. I'm just kind of curious if that actually means something.







> *Streets WILD*
> I could still feel my real body (I think) and could even move it, yet I continued to have a lucid dream. I controlled myself mentally and moved along a street. All I remember is seeing a pair of bridges over top of me, they were really cool.



Good job on the WILD even though it was short, you at least got there which is a big thing, in my opinion.







> I could swim through both, and even walk on the water.





And that sounds really cool...


I look forward to seeing how you do this week. That's great that you have some time to really focus on lucid dreaming. I wish I had a week like that.



*Edit:*


And I'm glad you got out of the water...there were mean sharks in the dreams last night (at least in mine!)

----------


## ninja9578

@Mes Tarrant: no, everything looked very surreal, but not cartoonish.  That would have been cool though.

@Twoshadows: I never actually saw a shark, I just saw the shadow of something that looked like one.  It was a huge great white if anything, not your vicious hammerheads.  I want to see you have lucid with piggly puppet again!

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Scary Shapeshifter*I was hunting a shape shifter and three of us had trapped it in a room.  We saw it go into a massive pool and it ambushed us.  I was one of the Graboids from Tremors and it jut roared at us and it's breath was terrible.

The it went back into the water and swam around.  We knew that it was going to charge us so we got a big spear ready and prepared to let it impale itself.

But the animal that came out of the water was Shamu so we dropped the spear and hugged him, he went back in the water and we saw the shapeshifter had now taken the form of a polar bear.

I came out at us and went to the right, which was where I was going to jump.  I brushed off how close I had come to letting it grab me and we stayed steady as it came back again.  This time it came right down the middle and we split to the sides.  It hadn't impaled itself and was now out of the water and I bolted to the doors and closed them behind me, locking my two comrads in with it.

I watched as they dodged it for a while then one at a time I let them out when it was safe.  As I was about to close the door it shape shifted into a baby polar bear so that it could fit.  I punted it back into the room and locked the door.

We ran, knowing that it could shape shift into a fish and slide under the door.  Now there were tons of zombies between us and the door.  I ran in slow motion and jumped over a few, doing flying side kicks and superman punches as I got out.

The get-away driver and the girl that he was with had also turned and they attacked us.

----------


## The Cusp

Your dreams look like they're getting longer.  Is your recall improving, or are you just spending more time writing them out?

It's probably a good thing you didn't animate too many things in that apprentice dream.  It didn't work out too well for Mikey.

----------


## ninja9578

I've been sleeping more because I'm on break from school.   :smiley: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*More Raptors*I was in a house and there was velociraptor loose.  I lured it into an area where we could get it trapped and then turned around and slammed into the door since it wouldn't lock.

After a few second I didn't see it on the other side of the door anymore.  I leaned in, weary of a little niche on the side of the door.  He was down the stairs and saw me.  To my surprise, he went the other way as if he was scared of me.  I grabbed a large piece of steel for defense and hitched the door as best I could.

I then wondered if he went out a window since none of us new where he was now and the dog (Lucy) was barking in the opposite direction of where we had it trapped.

I went around the side of the house and the raptor jumped out of a basement window at me.  I ran.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Trouble*I was watching television with my grandfather and some other people and then my grandfather drew some brown paint on a painting that I had just finished.  I kicked him in the ribs for it and went out in the kitchen, pissed off.  I got my computer and came on DV.  There was a post there full of porn and somehow the poster had set it up so that I was unable to delete it.  I noticed that there were a lot of people who posted after it with more porn and I thought about having them all banned too.

My brother came in and noticed that I was on DV and said that there was nothing new because he was a regular there.  His name was skysaw.  I was surprised.

Then we started to blow things up in the microwave.  My mother came in and asked what we were doing and hid the stuff that we had destroyed.  ME and my brother then both grabbed a beer when I noticed fruity drinks in the fridge.  One was grape, so I drank that.   ::D: 

*Dream Fragment*There was something about playing Super Mario and there were some strange levels there.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Murder*Someone had come into my brother's room and was holding us up at gun point.  He got close to me so I did a textbook disarm and pointed the gun back at him.  He drew a secondary gun and told me to give it back.  I wondered why he would want my gun back if he had one too.  I determined that his gun either wasn't real, or wasn't loaded.

I didn't want to take the chance though, there were a lot of people here and he was too far away to disarm him.  I shot him in the head and his blood splattered all over the wall.

Mallory was the first one on the scene and I just laid in bed, wondering if they would believe that it was self defense.  She outlined the blood splatter in purple chalk and I just waited.

Then someone startled me by grabbing me from behind and tried to choke me.  I threw them over my shoulder and landed a few blows to the back of their head with my palm.  I stopped when I realized that it was my father.  :Sad: 

Then there was something to do with OpenGL, but I forget.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember very much from this one, but...
Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Sparring*There were some new people in my karate class and I was sparring them to see how good they were.  One of them was really good, but would use the same kick combination over and over again so I showed him how bad that was by letting him doing it and then countering by punching him in the face.  ::D: 

My mother got a new puppy yesterday, looked like this:

----------


## Twoshadows

> My mother got a new puppy yesterday, looked like this:



A real puppy, right...not a dream puppy? I'll bet it's so cute.

----------


## ninja9578

::chuckle::  Yeah, it's a real puppy, her name is Amy.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Found a Trick*I was running from zombies and I noticed that two guys from a team that we had sent in to access the situation were still alive.  One of them was Michael J. Fox and he was wearing a white lab coat.

He said that as long I one didn't get between two of the zombies, they wouldn't attack.  So we went into another room and a hot blonde girl (her real name is Jessica) came in asking for the information that was there.

I told her that if she took her top off we'd give it to her.  (I'm such a pervert.  ::?: )  She did and then started to kiss me and even started to give me a blowjob.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Becky and Cards*I was playing cards in Becky's room with her.  I don't remember what I played, but when she went to the bathroom I looked around her room.  I downloaded the pictures on my camera to the computer.  There were some pictures and some videos, all of Becky.  She was wearing a pretty white top.

Valerie and I talked about card games when we went to dinner.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Megaphone DILD*There was a man outside my window trying to tell me something with a megaphone.  I told him to get rid of the megaphone.  I knew I was dreaming the whole time, but I was low lucidity and didn't fly out the window even though I had thought about it.  I wanted to figure out what he was trying to tell me.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Widgets WILD*I felt the onset of sleep paralysis and new that I'd be dreaming soon.  I found myself on a ship and there was another ship pulling away.  I decided to do the basic task again for fun.  I grabbed ahold of the ship that was moving and let it pull me and the other ship along.  I was taking the entire weight of the second ship as the first one tried to pull us.

We moved far out and then the first ship started to sink, doing it on purpose I guess.  The smokestack disappeared underneath the water and I pulled the other ship under too.  Once we were pretty far down I jumped over the railing, knowing that my body was now completely asleep.

I swam around and floated around, looking at the cool colours and fish around me.  I started to swim and tried to figure out which way was up.  I saw a tiny shimmer of light and breast stroked towards it, but it was too slow so I kicked my legs and swam much faster.

I broke through the surface and flew into the sky.  I stopped in the clouds and looked around, there was something red far away from me.  It was an OSX Windows, the button on it said Porn.  I clicked on it to see what would happen, nothing did.  There were a few more windows so I flew around clicking on things.

I grabbed a widget and looked at it.  I saw some text on it and tried to read it, but it changed.  Every time I focused on something it changed, even the size of the widget changed.  

I was then in a bed and surrounded by more widgets.  I looked at them then had a false awakening.  I looked for my sheet of paper that I was writing my dreams on, but it wasn't there.  I found some tiny sheets of paper, but it was full of stuff and there was a book, but it was one that I was reading.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remembered a little dream fragment I had last night that had you in it.  :smiley: 

And congrats on the Lucid dreams!

----------


## ninja9578

:smiley:   I actually had one about you last night to, but I just remembered it this morning.

_Yesterday's Dream_*TwoShadows Fragment*Twoshadow has said that she would post new pictures so I had a dream where she had posted a picture where she was laying down in either her underwear or a bikini.  She had a gorgeous athletic body, but still had her hair over one of her eyes.  :tonguewiggle: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Religion*I was on DV and had gotten a ton of PMs about the religion threads in the lucid forums.  Some of them were begging me to lock it again and some of them were telling me to keep it open.  The only one that I remember was the one from Clairity who had forwarded a ton of PMs and she wanted me to close it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Carousel*I was on some sort of bus and it was going by the Carousel and I noticed a family walking in.  The two kids were wearing bathing suits, I tried to yell to them that it was closed until May, but they didn't hear me.

We got to Kuester's and decided that it would be fun to glide home on office chairs since they seemed to glide pretty well on the road and it was all downhill.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Airport*We were going through airport and they had to pat me down.  I took longer than all of my family.  The woman kept patting my left shoulder and telling me to breathe deeply.  

I asked what that was all about and she told me that the muscles in my shoulders felt too big to be real.

----------


## Twoshadows

*




TwoShadows Fragment



*

So you had a dream abut me the same day I had a dream about you? That's cool.  :smiley: 

But remind me not to post any pictures like that. I could never live up to that expectaion.  ::shock::

----------


## ninja9578

It is cool, weird though how I didn't remember it until the next day even though I talked to you.  And I hope you post a picture like that  :tonguewiggle: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*DOOM*I was walking through the first level of DOOM.  Everything was pixelated and moved like they did in the game.  I didn't have a weapon though, so I just ran around.  I ran to a room with a lot of demons so moved to a secret area that I had forgotten about.

"That's where the chainsaw is" I said to myself.  I picked up a chain gun before going out onto the ledge.  Now I turn into Joey from Friends and there is an attractive woman opening a window and talking to me.  I tell her that I'm on "Days of our Lives," but have nothing to say after that.

I watched Friends last night

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Pinned Down*The first thing that I remember is that I'm up against the edge of a cliff while a sniper above me tries to see me.  The edge of his flashlight is just at my feet, but he can't see me.  I'm trying to move forwards so that I can see what the rest of this guy's platoon was doing.  Then on my heat sensor I notice that they are coming towards me.

I backtrack along the cliff then come to an area where I have to run out in the open.  I run as the sniper misses a shot.  I get behind a rock with the rest of my crew and load a crossbow.  I stand up and hit the sniper right between the eyes and tell my crew that the rest of them are coming.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Outback*This entire dream is in third person.  I'm in the Outback of Australia and some people are showing me around, but I'm extremely dehydrated and nearly fall over a few times.

The Outback may have come from Twoshadows' pictures

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Very Poor
*Hope at the YMCA*I was at the YMCA lifting weights and there were more people there than normal.  While I was on the shoulder press machine I noticed Hope Miller stretching.  She saw me too, I figured I'd go saw hi when I was done ont eh machine, but she said hi to me.

I remember that she was wearing all purple and was incredibly flexible, even for a cheerleader. 

I took her into the back room to try and get her to hit the bag with me since she said it was her first time working out since high school.  She stood at the door and stared into the boxing room.  I told her it was fine, I touched the wall and licked it to make sure that the paint was dry. (Why did I lick it  ::?: )

The bag was gone because they had been painting and there were two new ones so I picked one up and brought it to the chain and saw that there was no connector for it.

I searched around for a hook as some guys threw down some boxes full of crap.  I then went out into the weight room because I knew that I'd find one there and my father was there.

We started talking and I thought I saw Hope go upstairs so I called to her and followed, but determined that it wasn't her.  I grabbed a hook and went into the back where she was sitting with some other people.

The bag now had a vinyl cover on it and I hooked it up.  It was too low at first, so I doubled up the chain.  I hit it and it was really light, I had to get used to it.

I noticed some people watching me and I started to juggle a soccer ball and then kicked it at them.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I touched the wall and licked it to make sure that the paint was dry. (Why did I lick it )



 ::rolllaugh::  Oh my. That was funny.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Becky*I was outside and I saw Becky getting in her car and someone else, the guy who lives with Miles, I think she called him Jamie came and said something to her.  I asked him what he said and he told me that it was none of my business and I said that it was.  We then either walked or drove off together, talking about her.

This might have been the same dream or a later one, but I was looking for boxers so that I could go into the kitchen, but I found a weird old pair of pajamas.  I then walked into the kitchen and Becky came downstairs.

She said that she thought her water had been boiling, I guess she was making tea.  There was stuff all over the counter, there was a can of root beer and various types of alcohol.  There were also little things for jello shots.

I opened the fridge and noticed that there was nothing.  I turned on the kitchen light and it didn't work.

I should have noticed the light because I told someone in the Newbie Zone about that dream sign yesterday  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*House with a Kid*I was out hunting or something when I stumbled to what seemed like an abandoned house.  I needed a place to stay for the night because the winter was getting cold.  I climbed in through a window and called out if there was anyone there.

I heard someone downstairs and looked, there was a young boy living there.  He had been trapped there for a while by the cold.  He told me that I could stay with him, because it was -95 degrees outside already.

He showed me around the house and I remember that there were two bathroom and a master bathroom next to a door that lead to the basement.  I looked in a secretary for information on who really lived there.  Someone named Lindsay had and she had disappeared in March of the previous year.  I half expected to find her body in the house somewhere.

The kid said that there were only two electric lights that worked in the house and he mostly lit candles.  He used the gas range to light them every night.

There was suddenly another guy involved.  I had been there a while and this other guy was new.  The kid was bragging about his shooting ability and the other guy said that he knew that he could shoot better than the kid.

The kid pointed to a small branch a few yards away and told the guy to hit it.  The guy put his shotgun at nearly point blank and just barely hit it.  The kid then took a few steps back and shot it three times with a pair of handguns.

Now we were outside and the kid's father had shown up.  The kid hid as the guy told us to let his son go.  I was no George Clooney and walked up to the guy and put my chest in his face intimidatingly.  I spoke down to him as his big dog came, I stared it down too.  The guy ran away before the neighbour said that there were bees.

For some reason this scene entered one of my dreams too, but I'm not sure when.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mmmmm. Jello shots.  :drool: 

Yeah I totally missed the unreadable text dreamsign last night. Gotta love it when that happens.  ::roll::

----------


## ninja9578

I took a sleeping pill last night so I don't remember any of my dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Becky's Birthday*I was at someone's house (maybe Lauren's) for Becky's birthday.  When it came time to give her presents I looked like an ass because I was the only one who didn't have one for her.  I tried to defend that I had given her one beforehand (it was a teddy bear,) but they all teased me.

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

That picture is awesome!  I LOVE IT!! Can you upload it in color, please? If not, that ok.  YOU ARE AN AMAZING ARTIST!

----------


## ninja9578

I'm not sure what picture you are refering too.  If you mean the one with the horse then that is in colour, it's a pencil drawing  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Sara*I woke up in a strange room, there were a lot of people around and we were going to do something.  It was something recreational, but I knew that I wasn't going to enjoy it.  I complained that it was only 6am and that we could wait until 7:30 when my alarm would go off.

I then got into a bath and Sara Wentz and her boyfriend were there.  I covered myself up and pulled more clothes on  I'm not sure what caused it but I suddenly became lucid and wondered why I was covering up for DCs.

I pulled all of my clothes off and felt the warm water.  I looked at Sara and she just looked back at me.  I thought about having sex with her, but decided to think of something better to do.

My lucidity was so poor that I changed my mind. I pulled her striped top off and she had nice little breasts.  She stood up and got in front of me, going down on her knees.  She started to give me a blowjob and lick my balls.  I said "sorry" to her boyfriend.

He replied "it happens"

I then had a false awakening, but realized it wasn't real.  I then decided to end my dream and the closing of Futurama filled me vision.  I'm not sure why.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Military Recruit*I was on some sort of senior trip in high school to a military base and we were supposed to be enjoying some of the fun stuff that they did.  I immediately realized that this was a recruiting ploy.  I got mad and I think I punched one of the drill instructors.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Body Boarding*We had been body boarding in a nice warm lake, but wanted to go to the ocean so we walked downtown and towards the beach.  We walked fast because it was cold, the bank said that it was 33 degrees.  I'm assuming that was Fahrenheit.  

I walked slow, waiting for someone behind us.  I then saw two criminals punch my brother to get his hand warmed up, then punched through a car window.  They were trying to steal it, but my brother brought out a pocket knife and put it on the guy's neck.

The guy pushed it away, but then I had gotten there and I threw him around for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Runaway*I was running from dinosaurs in the back yard of my old house, there was at least one T-Rex after me and another too, but I found a way into a hiding place where someone was smoking marijuana.  

Suddenly I'm in a corn field and looking around.  That person is still with me, I think it's a girl.  The only image that's coming to mind is TwoShadows, it might have been her, but I'm not sure.  We didn't talk, I was mute.

There was a farm house quite some ways away and I figured that we'd better take some corn for the trip.  I took a stick and started hacking down some of the stalks to find good corn.

Then the farmer came by and we both hid, now realizing that he's mowing it down we had to run.  I forget what happened after that.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Eeek, dinosaur! Do you remember anything else about that bit? I vaguely remember a dream I had some years ago where I traveled to Africa, and there happened to be dinosaurs there. It was really vivid and so... imaginative.  ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, that's cool. It wouldn't surprise me that I would show up in a dream that has a T-Rex in it. I used to always have dreams with T-Rexes chasing me. I haven't had one recently. I really should try to get one to show up in a lucid dream just to see how I would react. You know....if I could stand my ground and all.  ::shock::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Hey, that's cool. It wouldn't surprise me that I would show up in a dream that has a T-Rex in it. I used to always have dreams with T-Rexes chasing me. I haven't had one recently. I really should try to get one to show up in a lucid dream just to see how I would react. You know....if I could stand my ground and all.



Give it a hug and see what happens.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Give it a hug and see what happens.



What a thought...

My mind would probably betray me, and the T-Rex would bite off my head. :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm not sure if it was you or not, I know it was a skinny blonde, I don't remember anything else about her.  I like Mes' idea, maybe next time I'm lucid I'll find a dinosaur and hug it.  Who cares if my head gets bitten off, then I'll get to do a Magic School Bus kind of thing inside of it's body  ::chuckle:: 

I don't remember any of my dreams from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Long Flying Lucid*I was in a house and running from something, I think that I was trying to get out because it was falling apart.  I said that I wished it was a dream.  I immediately went lucid and flew out the window and up towards the sky, but landed not to far away from the house.  

I then took off again and flew over the mountains, keeping my gaze up high, looking at the sky that was getting ever closer.  I landed in my old backyard and took off again towards a little red sparkle in the sky, but I couldn't reach it.  I ended up underneath a basketball hoop and kept looking at it as I fell.

I laughed at how the ground didn't appear if I didn't look at it as the hoop got further and further away.  Then I landed myself on the ground and my brother was there and he was taunting me.

He kept asking why I was flying and if I was too good for walking, I flew over a fence and told him it was faster than walking.  Then Dr. Cox joined him and I guess that made me mad so I flew at him at high speed and kicked him, then flew into the little storage shed that we had.

I was actually looking for a specific DV girl to have some fun with, I won't say who, so let's just call her Christine.  I opened the door and she was there for just a moment and then disappeared and turned into a pile of hay.  (We always kept hay in there for the dogs.)

I went inside and realized that I had never actually seen what was in the roof of the place, so I told the person in there with me (not Christine) to make me a message out of the Scrabble tiles that I found while I went to the attic. 

I noticed that some of the Scrabble tiles had really high scores on the, I expected them to be unreadable, but they were plain letters.  The person started collecting coloured balls instead as I tore through the roof.

I realized that I couldn't see, so I made myself taller and could see that there was a piano up there.  I came back down and my brother's guitar was there so I think I started to play with it.

I woke up at 7:30 and went back to sleep and must have had 20 mini-dreams.  Some were somewhat memorable some weren't, I might record them later.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool flying lucid...

I like the way you were trying to get to the red sparkle in the sky. Too bad that darn basketball hoop had to get in your way. I wonder what it would have been if you had gotten to it.






> I laughed at how the ground didn't appear if I didn't look at it as the hoop got further and further away.



That's cool the way things like that happen in dreams. I have also had dreams where I was falling and I never hit the ground. That was always when I was falling backwards and wasn't looking at it, either.







> I opened the door and she was there for just a moment and then disappeared and turned into a pile of hay.





So Christine just turned into a pile of hay? That's different.


Anyway...good job... :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I didn't run into the hoop, it just happened to appear above me after I gave up.  The sparkle was a star I think and I gave up after I realized that I wasn't getting any closer even after I already flew what had to be a mile in the sky.

I love letting myself fall, it feels so cool.  Kind of like skydiving without the windburn  :tongue2: 

Christine has kind of straw-coloured hair and I just got a glimpse of her head before she turned into a pile of straw.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> My mother got a new puppy yesterday, looked like this:



My mom's got the exact same dog.  Cavalier Spaniel, right? The thing is a total retard, but he is so handsome I can't even look him in the face.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, she is pretty dumb, and it's got to be the neediest dog ever.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Candice's Garage*I was at a party in her garage and was flirting with Vince.  I guess I thought he was cute in the dream (I don't in RL) and I was trying to get him to kiss me, but I don't think he did.  Then as the party started to wind down I figured that I'd stay and try to hook up with the girl that owned the garage.

I started flirting with her, but she was upset because it was such a mess so I decided to be a friend instead.  I told her that I'd help her clean up, but she just kept crying. 

The garage then turned into a van or something because David <something> was stealing it.  She jumped in with them and screamed as me and Scott Jacobson ran after them.  As fast as I was I couldn't keep up so I stopped and took out my phone and called 911 after about three attempts to call.

I told them was had happened, but I wasn't sure of the address, Scott said that it was 16 Main Street.  I then realized that David might have intercepted the call so I stopped talking.

----------


## Sanquis

I write notes like that in my DJ too... sometimes I can't make heads or tails of it !  :tongue2: 
Doesn't help that I scrawl it down at 3am in the morning...the handwriting isn't too good as you can expect.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> [COLOR=navy]*Long Flying Lucid*



That sounds pretty cool. I love lucids where I'm just flying around. It's a feeling I never get tired of.  :smiley: 





> I was actually looking for a specific DV girl to have some fun with, I won't say who, so let's just call her Christine.



Hhhhhmmmmmmm...... ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

:tongue2:   It's a nice cover name isn't it?  ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

My roommate and her... "friend" kept me up last night so I took a sleeping pill.  I immediately felt SP, but knew that I wouldn't go into a dream right away so I just fell asleep.  I think the pill was why my lucidity was so poor.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Lucid Tantra*I don't remember what caused me to go lucid, but I was in a long line of some sort and I didn't know why everyone was standing around.  I yelled that they should just fly over the line like I did.  I flew around for a while then I noticed some people and figured that I'd kill them for no reason.

The person that I saw ended up being Vanessa Mackenzie (a porno actress) so I figured that I'd have sex with her.  Man, I must not have been very lucid at all, I always yell at people for having sex.

Vanessa Mackenzie

I jumped in and kissed her, afraid that she'd vanish as soon as I did I help her in place mentally and kissed her neck.  Things went fast and we were suddenly both naked in a fairly strange Kama Sutra position.  It was similar to missionary, but not quite.

I had sex with her for a while then felt myself orgasm and ejaculate.  Normally if I do both I can't go much longer so I started to pull out, but then remembered that it was a dream so I kept going and had four or five more orgasms.  Each got more powerful and longer, the last one must have been thirty seconds long.

I don't remember what happened after that, I don't think I woke up, I think it just faded into black deep sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Track*All I remember is being at some sort of track meet.  I think it was an alumni race and someone asked if I knew when I was going to be running.  I asked for a schedule of events, because I remembered seeing 4x100 teams warming up and doing indian runs.  I noticed that I was going to be racing Allen.

----------


## ninja9578

I got really drunk last night with the girls, I don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bunnies and Cardinals*All I recall is that I was in a pet store and we were getting a new pet.  I grabbed a really tiny little bird and covered it with dirt for it to play with.  The container that I put it in didn't have a top so it flew away when I took it outside.  I went back inside and saw bunnies, it looked like Xox's white rabbit.  There were also pigs there, which were actually kind of cute.

I then woke up at 9:30, but was still tired so I went back to bed.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Driving the Bus DILD*I was talking to someone, I think he was a right wing nut so we were probably arguing.  I was going to high school with him and two busses arrived.  The bus driver yelled at him to hurry up and we ran towards it.

Dr. Arch was the driver and took the stop sign down and then went to do something, leaving the bus running.  A really low level of lucidity started here.  I thought about taking it for a drive, but didn't want to get into trouble, so I just looked at the controls.  My lucidity continued to increase so I jumped behind the wheel of the bus.

I took it into the corn field next to the Carousel and did some fishtails in the mud then spun it back onto the road.  I drove it to where the road connects to 652 and then punched it out into the road, nearly getting clipped by a green pickup truck.

I was on the shoulder to avoid the truck, then hit the gas hard and accelerated.  I was now at a high level of lucidity and I wanted to do something really fun.

The Big Apple bar was coming up so I decided to try and ram it.  I missed, but turned down a side road.  I kept my foot the gas, I must have had the school bus at 90 before slamming into a large wooden house.

We went through the garage like it wasn't even there and totaled the house.  I was ejected from the bus and floated back to the ground.  I tried to remember next month's task of the month.  I remembered the advanced one.  [Parts of the dream removed until April]

I flew up over the trees and flew over the mountains searching for *****.  I saw a large **** and headed towards it.  I circled it a few times and it got smaller every time.  The ***** was perfectly calm and there wasn't a single ****.  I couldn't even summon one.  

I landed on the **** and put my arms through a **** and jumped on the ****** of the ****.  I moved around the ****** for a while, trying to induce a ******.  I even closed my eyes and imagined myself falling down one but that woke me up.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Tsunami DILD*
I was on my way into the Math and Computer Science building late at night and realized that I was completely naked.  I wondered how I'd gotten completely across campus without noticing that I didn't have any clothes on.  I thought that I might have sleepwalked the whole things.  Then I thought that I might be dreaming.

I turned back out the doors and tried to fly.  I took off to the sky, relieved and got stuck on a tree.  I fell back down to the ground and landed fairly hard, but slowed myself so that I didn't hurt my dream body.

I looked around.  The landscape was incredibly surreal, the shadows under everything didn't look right at all, and they flickered a little bit.  I saw a bunch of toys, they were action figures, and were dressed in camouflage, each demonstrating a different martial art position, I especially noticed the arm bar one.  Each one had a sack on their back, which would perfectly fit an iPod, I figured thats what they were: iPod cases.

I saw a car, which was inside of a fence and it's light flashed.  The lights were on top, sort of like a cop car, but not nearly as bright.  I flew over to it and looked at it, I tried to walk through the fence, but I couldn't.  On top of the fence was razor wire so I climbed up and over the fence, letting the razors cut through me however they liked: I didn't feel a thing.

I immediately noticed two people in bio suits coming towards me, they were walking and I'm not sure if they saw me or not.  I flew out of the fenced area and stayed close to the ground, flying not a meter off of it.  I clipped one of their legs and kept flying towards the creek by the edge of the campus.

I landed on it and floated for a while, I moved along the surface, trying to summon a tsunami behind me. It didn't work, but I got a few waves, each got bigger. The creek suddenly became a ocean and I was now riding much larger waves, still only a few feet high, but I got to ride a few. Then I flew out a bit further and got on top of a huge wave, maybe ten feet high, it was as big as I could make it  I rode it all the way to shore and let it crash, it was fun. I tried to get back out, but waves kept coming and not letting me.

I flew up, over the waves and noticed that there were splashes where fish were jumping off in the distance. I woke up, but stayed still and tried to focus on what was before me. It was now a bedspread, it was white and had a lace sort of pattern. I decided that I wasn't going to get back into it so I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Closet DILD*
I found myself in my room and immediately knew that I was dreaming.  There were some characters around from Scrubs so I asked them what was in my closet.  The janitor said that it wasn't any of my business.  JD was sitting on the floor drinking out of a toilet, and since no one would answer me I decided to look for myself.  I opened the closet and fell into it.  There were my clothes all over the hangers and I mirror in the back.  I looked at the mirror and noticed that I was wearing a blue striped shirt.

I watched my reflection and saw that it did do everything that I did perfectly.  I don't recall ever actually seeing my face, but I think it was more chiseled than it really is.  I crawled out, by body wasn't behaving very well.  I pulled all of the clothes with me and I wondered if I might actually be performing these things in real life and it would be cool to see all my clothes thrown all over the place when I woke up. 

I also noticed that under my bed there was just my dresser, nothing special

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, I don't remember anything from last night.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Sam and Becky*All I remember is wrestling and cuddling with Sam and Becky.  Not at once, they turned into each other several times.  I remember kissing them both on the cheek and they both kissed me too.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Dad's House*I was going to look at a new house with my father.  It was a big house, much bigger than I thought that he needed, but it was only five million so we figured we'd take a look.  The house hadn't been finished yet and there were still hollow walls.  I noticed that the stairs to the front door would be blocked by some other architecture and one would have to duck to get to it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Robbed*I was in line with my father for something and two guys came up to us with knives.  They asked my father for his money and I looked them over.  I noticed that one of them was carrying a gun as well so I decided that it was better to just give them what they wanted then to disarm them.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Aliens*I remember being around a number of Predators and suddenly getting ambushed by aliens.  My and a friend quickly tried to get a chain gun together and I had to beat one of the aliens down with the tripod before signaling to the predator to run because we had set a bomb.

Alien


Wish me luck, I'm fighting in a karate tournament today!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Valerie at Ship*I was at the CUB and trying to figure out something to eat.  I grabbed a container of celery and of carrots and a brownie.  While I was paying I noticed Valerie looking at me.  I went to sit down and motioned to her to sit with me.  She sat on the opposite end of the table  ::?: 

I moved closer to her and asked her what was up, she told me (jokingly) that she was stalking me.


Pictures from the karate tournament:
<Removed because of stalkers>

----------


## ninja9578

I have some fragments of being on a school bus with a huge steering wheel in my dream and another where a really young kid was asking me to buy him beer.  I said no.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Running*I was at the Delaware and it was fairly high from the snow melt.  I went for a run, I figured five miles.  As I was running I thought if I was supposed to work today.  I think it was Saturday and I wasn't sure if I was supposed to work at five or ten thirty.  It was about three.

I found myself in the middle of a bunch of kids and I stopped.  One kid was pissing me off so I punched him in the face.   Then I think I started to run back.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Aliens*There were a number of aliens swarming around my grandfather's house.  I was outside laying down and one of them landed on me.  I played dead and it just walked away, then another did the same.  As soon as it was a safe distance away from me I got up and ran into the garage, slamming and locking the door behind me as they chased me.

Lucid Dream #75!  :boogie: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity:  Varied
*Beckers*I was laying in bed and noticed Andrew's army crap all over my floor.  I thought that that shouldn't be there, but what really made me lucid was that there was a dresser next to my bed that shouldn't have been there.  I walked to the window, but bounced off of it.  I opened it and backed up.

I ran and leap through the screen and flew up into the sky.  I wasn't flying very well because my lucidity was really low.  I saw Becky go to her window, she had heard me break through my screen.  I tried to get to her and tore open her screen.  Andrew was there too, I forget what we were talking about.

I had a false awakening and stood up and thought about writing down my dream.  Then I noticed that my room didn't look just right and that the dresser was still there.  I flipped on the light and it didn't work.  Now I was fully lucid so I went out into my apartment and up the stairs.

I ran into Becky's room and tackled her.  She was on the phone so I let her finish before pulling off her pants.   :Oops:   Things started to fade, I remember touching her and that she was cleanly shaven  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Gerbil*There was a gerbil in the microwave for some reason.  I opened it up to let it out and my mother told me to be careful because it was a good jumper.  It jumped on the floor and flattened.  I picked it up, it was like a cold hockey puck, and it's feet had been mushed like play-doh.  I thought that it couldn't have survived, but my mother did some of her nurse tricks to get it breathing again.  It got it's shape back and ran around, really wet.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Skin Problems*I had been selected to sleep with a pretty girl, I don't know why.  When I asked my friends they said it was because I was such a guy slut and it wouldn't matter to me.

We didn't have sex, we just slept and the next morning I woke up and she was dead, she had green and crusty skin, as did the rest of us except for one girl.  

Somehow that meant that we were dangerous at night so the next night we all slept in dog crates to avoid getting out and hurting people.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember a thing from last night  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Loosing my Teeth and Kristen*I was in a huge bathroom and I was cleaning something.  It was Becky's bathroom and she wanted to use it, she threw a large rug in for me to put down as I finished cleaning whatever it was that I was cleaning.

I also remember cleaning out my ears and finding that they were infected.  I was then playing with my teeth and the tops of the front ones came off all together  ::shock::   I thought maybe it was just something that I had eaten caked on so I went to the mirror and saw that a lot of my teeth were grey and falling out.

I figured that it was probably a dream, but I gathered up my teeth anyway and planned to go to the hospital.  I came out of the closet and looked around for comformation that I was dreaming, because a hand reality check had failed in the bathroom.

I tried to fly, but fell back on the carpet. I looked around and noticed things wrong with the apartment.  I tried to fly through the door, but bounced off of it and the guys from across the street made fun of me for running into it.  I laughed along and pulled something over my face. 

I ran to the side of the building and flew up a few feet.  I turned around near where the ducks are in Bard and flew feet first for once so that I could relax.  I flew slowly and noticed all of the shadows, I thought about going to see Sam since I was heading in that direction, but flew up a set of stairs and into a party instead.

At the party I noticed a short girl and she turned into Kristen so I kissed her.  She pulled away at first, but then we made out, but somehow I saw the whole thing too.   ::?:   I then pulled her into another room, she didn't want to do it in front of all those people, and I told her it was fine.

We started to have sex, but I really didn't feel anything until right at the end.  Then I told her to go down on me while I came and she kept licking even after.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Jerry Falwell*I was arguing about Jerry Falwell about god and other stupid crap like bigotry.  I forget what lead to it.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, I don't remember anything from last night.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, I again don't remember any dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Aly Lasko*I was talking with Aly Lasko and she wanted to sleep with me.  I remember rubbing her leg and having my arm around her.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bahamas*I was swimming around in the ocean and I noticed some people around my stuff, and they were looking at a knife that I had.  I went on shore to see what they were doing and some guy asked me if I was from Flo.  I'd never heard it called that before, but I knew that he meant Florida.  I told him that I was from Pennsylvania.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*New Staff*I was in discussion with a lot of people about the new staff positions.  I forget who exactly was in the dream, but I know that Sparte was there and so was Xox and Man of Steel.

We had a chat yesterday about the new staff members.
*We haven't decided yet, don't get excited  :tonguewiggle: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Bungie*I was at some sort of party and there were two bungies tied around trees and people were taking turns on them.  An asian kid went first, they pulled him back really far like a slingshot and let him go.  The contraption slammed him right into a tree on the other side of the slingshot and knocked him out.

Doug tried it next, but he was able to use his feet to bounce off of the trees.

----------


## ninja9578

I've been on DV for exactly one year  :boogie: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Mist*I was trapped in a store and there was some sort of mist outside and I remember that the someone called the police, but they weren't going to help because they had all been dispatched to other places.

The clock on the wall had it's numbers in all of the wrong places and they eventually fell to the bottom of the clock as a few green tentacles appeared at the window.  They couldn't get in but then I saw them slide around to the front door with a body.

It was the body of Sarah Wentz and the tentacles reanimated her and turned her into a stone girl.  She had a bow, but it would have broken if it had been pulled back so she looked very carefully for signs of life and then smashed it with the rocky bow.

----------


## Soldier

wow thats trippy ::shock::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Xox has AC*I was trying to sleep but it was just too hot.  I think I was in the old house.  There were blowers all around, but only two actual air conditioners in the whole house.  On of them Xox had (I guess I was living with Xox) and the other one was downstairs.

I went downstairs to turn it up and found my mother watching television so I figured that I'd join her after helping her make rolls with butter.  I kept my finger on them to make sure that they didn't get too hot.  I guess I had my hand in the microwave to do that.

Then we watched TV and some guy had made a plane out of cardboard and duct tape, but one of the wings fell off and he crashed.  It think it was that hillbilly from Dirty Jobs.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Dinner*I was laying on a rock and girls kept coming up to me and laying down with me.  It was nice, but some of them were a lot younger than me.  Finally, Sam came up and hung out with me we flirted for a little bit before going to dinner with the rest of the TKD club.

I got us a table and then went to get a chicken patty, which jumped onto my bun (literally) and then I went and put it down and noticed that the TKD guys were now joined by the computer guys and they were talking when I realized that my camera was on the counter.

I picked it up and looked at it to make sure that it was mine.  There were no pictures on it, but there was long video.  I then noticed that the rest of the group had a laptop and was watching something called "Oz," I guess it was a Wizard of Oz rip-off since it wasn't the real movie.

I went back to get bread and noticed that the bread wasn't where it should have been and the pumpernickel was already cut into strips for me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Five Orgasms for Mes Tarrant*I was chatting with Mes Tarrant and I noticed some sort of Facebook-type application called orgasm.  I thought it would be funny to send her five and then take a screenshot of it saying _Ninja9578 has given Mes Tarrant 5 orgasms_.   ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Alien Shapeshifter*I was near Sara Reining's old house and I had noticed that there were some white spiderman people around and then I fell backwards as I nearly got grabbed by something.  It was that black thing from the third movie, it had recreated the landscape because all at once the houses and the dirt and everything started to move towards me.

The ground flowed like a tidal wave, the houses and trees just swayed on top of it.  I ran onto a dirt road and rested as the thing towered fifty feet in the air, but was far enough away that it couldn't reach me.

I then got into a car and drove away from it, but it followed me.  The people that I was with and I stopped at a large building, I think it was a hospital and the went inside for cover, the thing surrounded the building and moved inside, grabbing the people that I was with one at a time.

I tried to find a way out, I thought that I saw one down a flight of stairs, but my buddy got grabbed as I thought of that, it was now invisible.  The people that it grabbed got thrown back, but were now were at the will of the thing.

I didn't do anything sudden to avoid them doing anything to me, but I found some garbage bags on a ledge and tried to figure out a way to use them.  I tried  to make a parachute by tying them together, but the ties kept breaking.

I decided to fill two of them with air and stuff them in my shirt and have one in each hand.  Then I jumped out of a eighth story window, hoping that the extra drag would slow me down.  It did.

I landed hard, but it didn't kill me.  One of the guys inside pointed a gun at me, but I knew that it was empty, I took it from him anyway.  Then there was a guy outside that tried to take my gun and we wrestled for it.

Then there were two more people and I stopped, still with both of our hands on the gun.  The guy was cocky and said that I didn't have it so another guy got close.  I swept the first guy while simultaniously disarming him and using the butt of the weapon to knock the other guy unconscious.

The guy that I swept I pulled in front of me to keep the last guy, who was too far away to use martial arts with from shooting.  I forget if my gun suddenly was loaded or if I grabbed someone elses, but I took aim and fired a shot down the barrel of the gun of the other guy.  I guess I was one hell of a shot.

"A single bullet down the barrel of a gun from twenty yards," I taunted the other guy, now aiming it at his head.  He put his hands u pand backed away.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Stealing*Some of us were finishing up a poker game after someone had left and they realized that some of the cards were missing.  We all blamed it on the person that had just left and I offered to watch everything while they went outside and found him.  I had taken the cards and had planned the whole thing out.  While they were outside I stole all of the money and got my way to my car.

We drove fast, somehow I had turned the engine over without the keys, and I didn't know where the keys were.   It was a pickup truck so I guess it wasn't mine.  I turned down River road, knowing that those hicks would be chasing after me after they realized that I had scammed them.

Out of a small puddle and enormous black creature appeared and attacked a garbage can, I guess it thought that it was a threat.  The creature was a predalien (Predator / Alien combination) and it kept coming out of the puddle, I slammed into it with the truck and tried to get it to go off of a cliff.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*PreRace and Ice Age*I was going to the bathroom before a 5K race and talking to someone a few stalls down, who was retarded.  Three other guys came in and made fun of the way that the retarded kid talked, I started to talk to him again, letting them know that I was there too.  It didn't bother them and they taunted the kid.

I got out of the stall and told them to knock it off.  They told me to piss off as one of my friends walked in.  I taunted them, trying to pick a fight with them.  I think they were worried that my friend was now there too, I wanted to take the three of them myself to make it a more fair fight.  It was the three guys who were dicks in Predator vs Alien: Requiem.

We ended up back at the start of the race and I ran into Jessica Miller and we talked for a little while and I told her how out of shape I was.  We went to the starting line and they first handed out a first place award from last year for a girl that had left after the race.

I don't remember if the race started, but then the earth started to go to hell.  It got cold and water started to act weird. Me and two friends were trying to get to New York City by climbing on an old canal, which had been filled with sand.

I noticed water on either side of the sand and it was seeping in, I knew that if the sand got wet then it would be harder to climb on.  We finally made it to the apartment and I sear I will never forget what the bay looked like.  There was a swirling mass of water, which ice floating in and and the surface froze over before my eyes.  I remember seeing the statue of Liberty too.

I dragged my heavy legs up stairs and went into the door.  I stood up, but couldn't stop shivering.  I tried to tell them that there were two more people behind me, but it took a while to get out.  They took me inside and gave me a piece of pare to eat.

----------


## ninja9578

I was pretty drunk last night so I don't remember much of anything.

----------


## Jdeadevil

If I havn't said so already, I like the name of your dream journal mate.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks man!  I was looking for something surreal that I could theme my videos too...  ::?:   Huh, I should do more video entries.

No time now, just some notes

Molly in back yard
Neighbour is uncle tom
yells at dog and him
racquetball sort of living areas

----------


## ninja9578

.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Futbol and Politics*I was entering the YMCA and was surprised to see some of my friends already there playing a game of futbol, but there were some little kids there too and some sort of activities coordinator.  I went in to see what was going on and she asked who we all were and I protested saying that we already all knew each other.

She then asked us some political questions, she kind of sounded like Barack Obama.  Some of the questions were "Are you tired of the games in Washington?" "Is it time for change"...

Then they asked about political parties.  She asked who was democrat and almost everyone raised their hand (I live in a well educated neighbourhood,) then she asked for republican, then looked at me and asked socialists to raise their hand  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Flying around my Dad's house*I don't remember what made me lucid, but I remember jumping out of a window and gliding onto the front lawn.  I checked out the trees and the shadows that were cast by them.  It was very surreal.  It was night, but I don't recall seeing a moon or any source of light other than the house.

I went back into the air and flew over the house, checking out the surreal roof, which looked like something out of Escher.  I stopped myself and turned around and looked back at the house, floating about twelve feet in the air.

My light and my father's light were the only ones that were on.  I moved forwards, slowly at first but then really quickly and shattered the railing of the balcony as I went through it and went into my father's room where he and my step mother were.

----------


## ninja9578

I had some extremely sexual dreams last night, I won't recount them here.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Fight*I was at a house, I think it started as the Fogg's and there were military guys around.  One of the guys was really mad at me and I could tell that he wanted to beat me up, and he thought that he could (he was also a third degree black belt.)  I was sweeping the porch and he came up to me and I knew that he was going to attack me.  The second I put the broom down he threw a lot of really fast punches at me, but I was able to block them all including a back kick that he threw.  I threw punches back and all of mine landed.  I beat the crap out of him.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Good
*Underwater*I was in some sort of movie rental place (it wasn't Blockbuster) and I was looking at all sorts of scary movies.  There was one with a weird skeleton of an aquatic dinosaur and one with a big shark (not Jaws.)  Suddenly that dinosuar skeleton was swimming at me and I was under water.  I snuck away from it to be ambushed by the shark.  I managed to get myself into a place that they couldn't reach and I had to escape by swimming underneath some jelly sort of stuff that was slowly sinking and would soon close me in.

I came out the other side and was in my yard, but still underwater and I noticed a birdfeeder on a large stand, probably twenty feet high.  I decided to get to it, knowing that because I was either underwater or dreaming.  I became lucid at the point and flew up to it and checked it out.  As I rounded it I realized that I was underwater _and_ lucid and my lucidity and control jumped, but so did the scene.

Everything was now covered in snow and ice.  I looked around and in the middle of my yard was the Eiffel tower, covered in ice so I flew by it to check it out.  Then I headed towards the back of my yard and saw a polar bear slowly walking towards where I was flying.  I flew right over it and it tried to bat at me.  I was using my hands to steer so I guess my control wasn't as good as it should have bene, but I was able to stay up.  I looked around and noticed a building far away and headed off in that direction, but I woke up.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Dance*I was in a car, I think I was driving, but I was on the passenger side.  I picked up my date *Mes Tarrant*  ::content::  and she looked beautiful.  She complained that the car was too cold so I turned the heater on for her and she was surprised how fast it heated up the car.  I think my brother and his girlfriend were in the back seat doing to the dance with us.  Mes had a british sounding accent (I don't know what a Russian accent sounds like  ::?: ) and we were now at the dance.

She was talking to someone (the dance hadn't started yet,) and I was explaining some sort of martial arts move to a kid, I guess it was one of my students.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Old Prison*There was some sort of class trip at an abandoned prison and me and *marlie* were hanging out and flirting a lot, when everyone else left I was arguing with Brandon about something, but then we started to joke around again.  He asked me if I would come with the rest of the group and said that I would stay with marlie.  There was another guy with us, I think it was Andy, I don't remember why he was there, but he was making fun of me for wanting to meditate.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Longest 5K*I was finished up a triathalon and was in the final run, which was only 5K, but my body didn't want to work and I crawled with someone for the first half of it, I was in last place  ::shock::  that would never happen.  I got up and hopped on one leg to the turn around and then started to give chase.  I guess I got my strength back.  I was still going slow, probably six minute miles, but I was passing people.  It was dangerous because we were flying down hills and I was afraid that I would trip.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yaaaaay a date with Ninja!!  ::smitten:: 

You can haz dait if you get interview, especially if before May 18th!  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Must get an interview, must get an interview, must get an interview...

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Alien Queen*I was in some sort of Alien / Predator fight and I was one of a few humans that were around.  We found the queen and she was trying to get four of her offspring to be  a mythical four alien superbeast.  The fourth alien refused and when the queen tried to force it on it, it pushed the queen away, which angered it.

It tried to stab the other alien with it's tail and nearly hit me several times.  I fell into a set of boxes that started moving.  There were hundreds of them with weird writing on them, they were fallen Predator soldiers.

----------


## marlie

Your dreams are so intriguing i cant stop checking your thread for new ones, awesome  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Aww  ::smitten::   Well, unlike you I only dream once a day  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Grandpa's house with Becky*My brother, myself and Becky were all living at my grandfather's house.  I don't know why, but it was only until he was back.  I guess we had gotten kicked out of our apartment.  I felt bad because I had left some stuff around and Becky had cleaned it all for me.  I guess her and my brother got upstairs beds and I was sleeping in the dining room.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Hunted*I was being hunted by some people and a Predator.  I thought that I was well hidden, but then I saw myself in a tiny mirror.  I immediately ducked as a bullet flew threw it, then another guy shot at me too.  I ducked into a small stream and tried to stay below the bank.  Unfortunately the river was full of spiny and really vicious black snakes.  One of them chased after me, I thought that once it realized how much bigger I was than it that it would go away.

I harassed me and I kicked at it a few times.  It spit poison at me, but none got on me.  It eventually found it's way back into the mud where tons of other snakes where.  I remember that the snake had a long forked tail.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night  ::cry::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sands of Time*I was the Executive Vice President of a corporation, but was trying to keep it secret because I guess I had a lot of extra money.  Suddenly the house started to flood and me and the dog ran up the stairs, but everyone else stayed in the rising water.

I ran down stairs and swam to where my aunt and cousin were, she said that she wasn't leaving with her.  I grabbed the baby and dragged them both to the stairs where we could run up the stairs.

After a while the waters subsided and I found myself in some sort of oasis in the desert.  I was watering the plants, knowing that they would grow strong if we gave them water because there was so much carbon dioxide.  We were recirculating our own air.  When one of the other people told me that I was giving them an awfully lot of water and that we didn't have that much I tried to explain the basics of chemistry to them, but I kept getting interrupted.

I then saw two people out in the desert and they noticed something off in the distance.  One of them was Sonic the Hedgehog and he flew towards two purple objects that looked like ghosts from Halo.  In fact it was a very large ship and they flew it to where the oasis was.

I had now joined them because of something that happened in the other place.  We entered the building and slowly walked up many flights of stairs.  We were going to ambush them while they were sleeping.  They were sleeping in what appeared to be a lecture hall and we all sat down next to someone and pointed a gun at them.

We waited for everyone to get there, then we woke them and told them some stuff, but I wasn't sure what it was.  Then we all left in a hurry, we didn't kill or hurt anyone.  I was confused by what we were doing and I had no beef with anyone in the oasis.

Turns out that they had captured a few people and they were making them fight our officers.  I noticed a large officer squaring off with a small woman that I had helped train in martial arts.  She was beating her up and I told her to remember her training.

This angered he officer and he swung at me.  I ducked and threw him over my shoulder, wrapping him up in a pretzel lock and marching him out in front of everyone before dropping him on his ass.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Fun and Games*I was with Seth from Superbad and we were sneaking into a fun and games place, but I stopped and noticed that we were at the place where a friend of ours was in a car accident and died.  The other kid from Superbad snuck into the place through a game, but I wasn't skinny enough and had to sneak around.

We got in and checked out all of the games and there were tons of rooms.  Seth got mad and threw basketballs around and ran into another room.  I went to find out what was wrong.  I found him in a gymnasium and he said that he couldn't enjoy the place because everything reminded him of our friend.

The other people in the gym threw their basketball at him, to get him to play.  He juggled it around with his feet for a while.  The other people got excited because they wanted to play football too.

I ran into the other gym to gather everyone else to play and then everyone starting juggling around footballs.  There was cake and strawberry daiquiris all around, but I couldn't find cups for the drinks.  It looked like everyone was getting in on it, there were even little kids with the daiquiris.  I hope that they were virgin.

Everyone started picking teams and I heard someone call out my name.  It was *Burns*.  I ran over to her and she looked at the cupcake and Styrofoam cup that I had and I told her that I could play with them.  She said that she wanted me somewhere in the back and I told her that I'd play midfielder.  

The game turned into a political debate when the other team took the name Democrats.  We all protested, saying that we didn't want to be associated with hillbillies.  That started a debate, we were defending the republicans and knew that we couldn't win so we decided to make it about Briggs, their team leader.

The overheard us and said that it was unethical to make it about people, I said that I overheard them talking about *Tabby* though.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a few dreams last night, but I slept in so they all fragmented.  None were lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Kittens and Class*I was in my mother's room of our old house and I was telling her that the cat gave birth.  It was a fat, furry cat, but there were three kittens with it now, each could fit in our hands.  I wanted to name mine Aphrodite.

Then we were in Main street and I saw Steve Propst and his family and it turned into a classroom where Chadwick was about to give a presentation.  He talked about how it was going to be a roller coaster ride of emotions, but I had to leave because I had a class with Doctor Mooney.  We were in the middle of the street near the entrance to the school and he was teaching just me.

We walked back and I thanked him for the letter of recommendation and he told me that I probably didn't even need it.  I forget what else we talked about but I walked into the back of my karate class 45 minutes late.  One of the junior ranks was teaching and I told him to hurry up and get done with stretches.

Kat was fooling around on some sort of lift and we started to do hook kicks on the floor.  Kevin Layfield came by as asked what we would do after the side kick.  Someone told him that they weren't side kicks and he argued.  I yelled to the front of the class that if he thought that they were doing side kicks then their hook kicks were wrong.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a very long and scattered dream last night including me sleeping naked on the couch and Lauren pulled up the covers.  I also remember being in a karate class, but I wasn't the teacher.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Sleeping naked on the couch? Haha!

----------


## ninja9578

That's something I'd do  ::D: 

Not very good recall from last night, Becky and her friends came home and woke me up so I took a sleeping pill.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Fights*I was at some sort of outdoors place and I noticed a fight happening between two asian guys in the street.  A truck rolled over them, but they went between the wheels and were fine.  They kept flipping over and grappling.  I tried to go and stop the fight, but I noticed their sensei watching and decided to take it up with their instructor instead, but the fight ended and the two guys got up and came to talk to me.  They told me how hardcore their instructor was.

I then watched him pit a green belt up against a black belt.  I told him that that was unfair.  He didn't like that I was being rude to him and thought that I should show him respect, even though we were the same rank.  I guess that he had confidence that his black belt could take care of me so he called him out of the fight with the green belt and squared him up with me.

The first high kick that he threw I grabbed it and swept the supporting leg, he landed hard on his back and flopped around for a while.  I then just walked away and ended up in a locker room talking to the two guys who had been fighting in the street.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Wedding*For some reason I was planning a wedding.  I don't remember who the bride was, but my mother was obsessing over the plans.  I told her to do whatever she wanted because I didn't care, as long as we weren't married in the deep south because I didn't want hillbillies showing up and shooting off their shotguns.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night, I took sleeping pills.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I took sleeping pills.



You betrayer of Lucidity!  ::lol::

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I needed sleep cause of an exam.  From now on it's going to be one big long streak of lucid dreaming, starting tomorrow with a WILD.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Used Car*Kramer was trying to convince Jerry to buy a used car for about two thousand dollars and then sell it for five thousand.  He was unsure of the scam, but Kramer tried to get him to see the parallel with what he had just done.  He had just done the same thing, but legally, I guess this one would be illegal and he didn't want to get caught.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Kara's Phone*I was in Andrew's room (my old room) and noticed a cell phone sitting there, I was pretty sure that it was Kara's so I grabbed it and decided to hold onto it until I could get ahold of her.  The phone rang and I picked it up, she immediately recognized my voice and I told her to come to the apartment and get it from me.  A few minutes later a car showed up with Rob in the passenger seat and Kara driving, I didn't recognize them at first.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Tequila*All I remember is taking shots of tequila and I made sure that they knew what it was, I think they thought that it was vodka.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Concert*
I was lucid at a concert and crowd surfing.  I decided to fly up onto the stage, I ran around, trying to get off of the ground, but was unable to do it.  I saw Matt Nonnemacher and asked him why I couldn't fly, he said that he didn't know.  I remembered the basic task and took a bite out of Matt's arm, he didn't seem to mind.  His flesh tastes sort of sweet, like grape juice.  I then remembered that I had wanted to eat myself so I bit off one of my fingers and everything started to fade to black and I think I went into deep sleep.

Clarity: Very Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Lucid Fragment*All I remember is getting lucid and then immediately loosing it.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Naked 800s*I was taking some sort of exam, I think it was for a female teacher and it was a take home exam.  I took it out of my bag, knowing that it was only half completed and struggled to get the rest of the answers filled in.  Then the entire class or team started to run laps, I was in a towel and it kept getting loose and every time that I adjusted it I flashed ten or so people that were watching us run.  I remember being fairly tired and being in the middle of the group.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Kissing Shannon*All I remember is being outside of Wibs and Shannon and I were having fun.  I noticed that she had a spider on her face so I grabbed her head and shooed it away.  I guess I decided to kiss her on the cheek and after I did I saw her come in to kiss me so I leaned in and kissed her back.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity:  Good
*Eating More Stuff*I was at a high school cross country practice and we were at the bottom of the death valley hill and doing runs up it.  We started off and me, Kyle Layton, and Kyle Ritcher all took off to set the pace, of course they dropped off after a hundred yards, but then my form really started to fall apart and everyone passed me, even some girls that were walking.

I got to the top and coach Baldwin asked me what I was doing there.  I just said that I was training as long as it was alright with him.  He said it was and I started down the hill and noticed that I could hover.  I picked my feet up and just stayed in the air.  I thought that it was really strange and that I must be dreaming, but I wasn't sure because I had memories of several minutes before and it was broad daylight.

I came to the conclusion that I was dreaming and started to fly away, but remembered that I had just run up a hill and that gliding would be more fun this time.  I took off and glided down the hill.  I turned left into oncoming traffic, but the cars avoided me.

I remembered the basic task and that my first time was kind of lame because technically human flesh is eatable.  I took a bite out of a metal bar, and I went right through it.  I then saw a bunch of bikes.  I picked one up and tried to get the wheel into my mouth, of course it was way to big. 

I stretched my mouth and crushed the wheel until it fit.  I pushed t he whole thing down my throat as a whole, the pedals were a pain because they kept rotating in such a way that I couldn't swallow them.  I had to lay on my back to get my neck in the right position, but I got the whole bike down in one gulp.  It tasted like metal.  I thought that when I finished the bike there would be a beanstalk waiting for me, but I woke up instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Series of Strange Events*I was on some sort of class trip in high school and was hanging out with a bunch of my friends who decided to ditch me at lunch.  I knew that they were waiting for me, I just couldn't find them.  I ordered a piece of chicken steak and a chicken sandwich and went to find them.  I noticed them, but there was also a group of girls, so I decided to sit with them.

Then there was this bad guy and a girl with him.  He was trying to impress her, he left his laptop on the table, a few tables away from us and went to play what looked like a pinball machine.  He started talking to it, telling it to release the flu and that his laptop was secure.  He made his money by purposely infecting people and then overcharging for medicine.

The girl realized this and started to fight with him, I think she managed to kill him when his "body guards" came in.  They didn't realize that they were both undercover police officers for different divisions.  They tried to get each other's emails to stay in touch, but they kept running into problems.

The guy came back to life and the girl turned into Senator Clinton and he started to chase her around a van and some woods, shooting at her, but then one of the security guys (Robert Deniro) killed him.

Now we were running through the woods and it was cold, we were trying to find a place to go.  I noticed my brother was swimming in a stream.  I asked him what he was doing, it must have been 30 degrees.  I noticed that there was another man out there.  My brother brought him ashore, but he didn't speak english.  

I realized that he was speaking french and told him to come with us in french.  He followed us into a building, turning into a dog.  I had to keep yelling at it to come to me, but it kept going down into what looked like a morgue.  It stopped at a freezer and begged me to open it.  

We left and ended up at someone's house.  Our faces were literally white and covered in ice and the people inside didn't come to the door.  We figured that no one was home (the guy had turned back into a human,) so we broke down the door and were greeted with a shotgun aimed at us.

We tried to convince him that we meant him no harm and just needed a warm place so that we didn't die.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*DV Party*I was on DV and there was some member who said that they were now moderating the forums by hacking into the control panels so I got to use the  :lock:  emoticon and track down the member.  

I was then at a party discussing something when it was dinner time.  I made my way over to the staff table, trying to find a place to sit, I thought about sitting on the end.  There wasn't a chair there, but I figured that I'd swipe one from another table because it was next to sexy Aquanina  :wink2:   I remember that Burns was next to her, but those were the only members that I remember.  

Both of them looked like they did in pictures.  Aquanina looked like her avatar and Burns looked like one of her "ugly" pictures that I thought was really cute.  I remember looking for Mes Tarrant, but I couldn't find her.

Burns looked like this


Aquanina looked like this

----------


## Necco

a *   DV Party*  THAT would be the day. you have a nice dj. while i was reading i skipped around to the lucids.

*Sorcerer's Apprentice DILD*



> There was another broom there too so I grabbed that. I molded it's bristles into legs and moved them. I then set it down and let it walk to me. It kind of glided rather than walked, but it was alive.



wow you actually brought the object to life!!! thats a ture lucid dream accomplishment!! thats exactly why i thought it was the best dream so far. keep up the good work.

----------


## ninja9578

:smiley:   Thanks, I try to have interesting lucid dreams.  If you're interested in my lucid dreams I actually have a separate journal specifically for lucids.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*DV was hacked*I was in some sort of internet.  Someone had invented the perfect internet community with a lightning fast search engine and he was showing me and wavefunction around.  Then after the tour I tried to access the system again, but I had been blocked.  Wave tried too, but he found the same.

I then went on DV and was in the lucid aids forum when I noticed five stickies above the ones that I had made.  I wondered who had put them there, I figured it was one of the newer DGs so I was going to take them down.  But I looked at the names of the creators, they were names that I had never heard of.  One of them was wavfunction, the other was admin, and there were a few more.  I then noticed that I didn't have the power to unstick them.   ::?: 

I saw that I no longer had stars.  I was going to PM wavefunction to find out what happened, but noticed that his name wasn't in red either.  DV had been hacked into and the hackers had gotten rid of the staff.  I knew that they wouldn't be able to remove asher from staff so I PM'd him for help and told him to hurry before DV was destroyed.

----------


## ninja9578

I went to bed late last night and don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Floods and Terrorists*I was in a building while waters rose outside.  I was on the third story and the dog was sitting on the window sill.  We were trying to figure out how to let him go outside so that it could go to the bathroom, but there was ten feet of fast moving water out there.

All of a sudden the dog jumped out the window onto a ledge a story below.  I watched it run around, it wasn't using one of it's legs and I concluded that it had broken it in the fall.  Now we were trying to figure out a way to get it back inside before the waters rose high enough to get it.

After a minute or two I said "Fuck it" and jumped out the window onto the ledge beneath me and then into the water.  It was now only four feet deep.  I grabbed the wounded dog and ran back to the building, with no plan about how to get back up.

I noticed that the door next to me was bulging out and about to release a ton of water our way.  I literally threw the dog onto the roof and grabbed the top of a screen door and climbed up, then I handed the dog to the people in the window and climbed in myself.

We then were looking around the building for something.  One of us wanted to split up, but I reminded him that there was a rapist in the building and we shouldn't split up.  

We then found ourselves huddled with a number of people in the lobby when all of the lights went out.  I then noticed a van open up and a four people come out, like in The Strangers.  They tried to get in the door but one of us went out there and attacked them.

They had some sort of electrical prod and he dropped hard, but I was able to punch two of them and get him back inside with us.  The people outside now taunted us and stuck the prod through a hole and tried to shock us with it.

I decided to distract them to save the rest.  I ran in front of the door and their prod followed me.  They tried to hit me with it, but I used my sleeve to block it and move it to he side with each lunge.  They turned it the power up a few times, but I just kept avoiding it.

I waited for them to make a big lunge at me and then grabbed the handle of the prod and pulled it out of their hands.  I turned it around and chased them with it.

----------


## ninja9578

I had some strange dreams last night, but I only remember them in bits and pieces.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Saw*There were a few of us in some sort of Saw trap.  It was the second time through for all of us so were were able to bypass most of the traps.  We found a man in a trap in a room and knew that if we cut a wire he would be let free.  I tried to cut it with scissors, which worked.  We then noticed next to it were hundreds of pins as I walked across them.  I had sneakers on and none of them poked me.  We decided to clean them up, knowing that something bad would happen if we didn't.  The rest started digging for a body that they knew that they would need.

I realized as they were digging for a body that they should stop and that everything wouldn't be the same as it had been last time.

I tried to explain that the guy would lull us into a false sense of security by leaving a few things the same in the beginning and then making things bad.  The pulled a body out of the ground and looked at it.  They pulled the pumpkin mask off of it and there was another pumpkin mask.

They then pulled the mask off to reveal that the head was gone.  I said that I knew that it was my mother.  I told everyone that I didn't care and wouldn't shed a tear over her.  someone turned her and noticed that her leg was wear.  My mother had a tattoo on her leg.  

Someone realized that we had been carrying something the whole time.  She pulled off another pumpkin mask to reveal a cauldron.  She dumped it out and a head flopped near the body.  It was the woman who played the psychic in Poltergeist.

Me, and two other people went back to clean up the pins some more.  One of them confessed that the black guy was making him nervous because he was racist.  There was also a pretty girl there who was helping.  

John (the crazy guy) showed up from time to time and told us to hurry up.  He also told the girl to stop picking up the pins.  She ran from him and he chased her around a house.  I continued to pick up the pins while they both passed by me a few times.  I think her name was Anna.  She looked like Mes Tarrant, but I'm not sure if it was her.

I recently saw the Two and a Half men where they tell off their mother and the Family Guy episode based on Poltergeist.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sex and the Halo*I was Carrie and I was telling Mr. Big something important, but then our limo turned into a ghost from Halo and I told my brother (who was driving the ghost) to go to the top of the mountain so that I could grab the needler that I dropped when I had died.  I grabbed it, but there were a ton of hidden elites and I hopped down the hill trying to escape.

I managed to get on top of a building as my brother died.  I stayed on top of the building as the Covenant lined up below me.  I used the blade from a brute shot to cut them up as I waited for my brother to respawn.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Amanda*I was in my car in the route six plaza and Amanda was in my car.  I asked her what she wanted to do and I suggested a movie as we went by the cinema.  She said that she couldn't go to a movie until five.  It was not even noon and I mentioned that we had time to rent and watch a movie (Blockbuster was right there.)  In my mind I was thinking of all the dirty things that we were going to do to each other.

I pulled past the Blockbuster and down a row of cars looking for a parking spot.  Amanda asked me when I got rid of the tinted window and I told her that it was a different car and made fun of her for not realizing that the car we were in was red.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Finals*I was showing a customer some computer program or how to use something and the team was trying to get what she wanted to do to work.  She deleted a whole bunch of stuff that I had told her too and the program crashed and Safari opened.  That was a disaster and the whole team groaned.  

I noticed that it was 4:99 and that I had to get to a final.  I noticed that it couldn't be 99, but figured that I had misread it  :Sad:   I ran out the door and tried to find a way across campus.

I tried to run across the football field, but they were about to go into halftime and the band came out.  I noticed Bethy was in it still and she looked beautiful.  I ran around the field at full speed and grabbed a stick, ready to javelin it for some reason.

I started to use the long stick for mischief and tapped on someone's window and ran.  There was some sort of sideways creature in the window.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Work and a Quest for orange soda*I was at work and had broken something or accidentally sawed through it and I was going into the basement of my old house to find the tools to whip up a quick fix.  The pressure was on to get it done quickly because someone very important to the business was coming.  I found duct tape and put two spoons together, I was going to jam it between something.

I went outside with a hammer and found that it was about to storm and that I couldn't fix it now so I went inside where I was doing some sort of drill for moving something while other people shot at us with bows and arrows.

I dove over what we were carrying and got a few shots in the ass.  Mr. Rodda from the high school laughed and told us to try it again while mixing Coke and Orange soda.  I wanted one too so I went around the school, looking for the room that we had been in for soda.

There was a physics class in there and a friend of mine working on something on the side, I climbed over her and almost knocked her drink onto her computer.  I went down the hall and into a classroom where I was supposed to be.

I chose a seat with some girls in front of me that I knew, one of them was Jackie Swartz, the other was Jessica Miller, I forget who the other one was.  Jackie told me about how she was exhausted from being with her boyfriend all night, but Jessica laid her head in my lap and went to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Orgy*I was on the beach and there were like fifty of us all having sex.  I wandered from girl to girl for a while before putting myself away when I found a really cute girl that I liked.  I don't know who it was, but she was in a brown bikini.  I think it was Sloane.

She was on her stomach and I worked my hands up her body from her feet.  I got on top of her and started to give her a message, we were both partially naked and we would resume the orgy after some sensual messaging.

I think the brown bikini came from reading TwoShadows' dream journal, although the girl wasn't her.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Sex and the City*I was hanging out with the girls from the show when Carrie came in as drunk as possible.  She sat down in a chair and asked me to give her the wastebasket because she was going to throw up.  She ended up missing the wastebasket and the vomit was really thick, like the consistency of raw cookie dough  ::barf:: 

The girls all left, somehow they had made Miranda mad and she was talking to me about it.  I decided that she needed a hug so I gave her one  ::hug::   I told her that she shouldn't listen to the bad things, because she was the smart one out of the group.  I said that quietly because I was pretty sure that Carrie and Mr. Big were in the next room listening to the conversation.

Val and I talked about the Sex and the City movie last night.  Yeah, I like Sex and the City, wanna make something of it?  :Boxing: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Around the house*I was in a recurring oral sex dream and knew that I was dreaming.  I was in a bed, not mine and knew that I had to be dreaming, but was at my grandmother's house, so that's who's bed it was.  I tried to look around and find something to confirm that I was dreaming, but everything looked fine.

I jumped up in the air and fell on the ground, then tried again with the same results.  I thought about going out the window, but was scared to  :tongue2:   I looked on the desk, there was a microscope there so I looked through it.  There was a sort of a black and white checker pattern.  I moved it around and the pattern didn't move.

I noticed braille on the top of something, it looked like a 5, 3, 1 from dice.  I ran out the bedroom door and jumped down the stairs, knowing that I was now in my father's house so I jumped down the stairs and took flight right before I hit ground and went through the bottom window on the door.

I flew around the house, but stalled, I had been using my arms for flight instead of my mind.  I turned around and headed towards a neighbour that we don't have.  I ran into a power line and got stuck and I crashed to the ground.

I walked to my neighbour's house, thinking about doing next month's advanced task, but decided that it wasn't fair.  I noticed my neighbour was motionless in a position that he had been doing work and his wife walked out of their door.  She was above me on the deck so I went up to her.  I tried to think of something else to do.

I grabbed her head and snapped her neck and she fell motionless on the ground.  I then tried to walk inside but had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Vacation*I was on some sort of vacation with Kurt and some other guys that I guess I didn't know.  Kurt and I were walking along the beach and he told me that he had a place in Florida and that I should come.  I said that I would.

I got into my place that I shared with a few guys that I didn't know.  I went into the house and noticed that we had no electricity again.  I told them that.

There was also a cute girl who was asking us if we were out for spring break.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Jurassic Park*I was both a passenger in one of the cars and working in the control room.  Somehow we accidentally turned all of the fences off.  We realized it right away and turned them back on, but it would take a while.

In that time a T-Rex broke through the fence and hounded the people in the cars.  We all got out of the cars and just stood there, confident that it couldn't see us because it's sight was motion based.  We moved slowly.

We realized that this was all some sort of trick and the Park was actually trying to clone us somehow and the dinosaurs were a ploy.

We noticed two T-Rex's together in a field, we snuck around them, hoping that they wouldn't see us if we moved slowly and even if they did they wouldn't leave each other.

The grass was getting taller and the ground turned to mush.  One of the dinosaurs spoke and told us that the ground got better up ahead.  We thanked him and continued in grass that was up to our necks.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Carly Divine*I was on the deck of our old house and my mother was yelling if I had any special type of coats.  I told her that my sweatshirts were in the car and she went to go rummage through them.  My brother told her not to go through his stuff and I told her the same.

I then noticed Carly Divine and some older man (her father) go into our basement.  I guess that they were looking for us.  I went into the basement through the house and called out her name.

I found her and her father pulling some large object away from the wall.  I asked if they wanted help and noticed that this wasn't Carly, it didn't even look like her.  I told the girl that she was beautiful, nervous about her father being there, but not really sure that she was real.

I remembered having just gone to sleep so I grabbed the girl around the waist and felt her breast and butt.  She didn't mind.  I guess I had been shirtless the whole time so I had her lick down my stomach and give me a blowjob.

While I had her give me head I tried to think of something else to do.  Then I remembered the basic task for next month: have a conversation with a dream character so the girl turned into Andrew and he started telling me about work, still somehow giving me head.

I figured that that was enough to complete the task and I turned her back into the girl.

I don't know where that task came from, that's not the one for next month.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Saw this and found it relevant to my dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bullies and Snowmen*I was going to build a snowman or something out of snow and to do so I had to knock down another snowman.  I started two but a bunch of guys came up to me and told me that if I did they would beat me up.  I think there were three of them.  I walked away, but really wanted to make my snow thing.  I looked back at the guys and watched them.  I figured that I could take the three of them if I needed to and went back to destroy their snowman.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Ralph Lauren*I guess that I was trying to get a job for Ralph Lauren.  He and I were talking for a while, I was one of three applicants.  After a while he came out and wrote the three of our names down on a old fashioned chalk board.  He put a few marks next to one of the other guy's name, showing that he had gotten the job.  I don't remember what happened after that, something to do with underwear and martial arts.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Soggy Burgers*I was grilling burgers and realized that I had simply put the plate with burgers on them on top of the grill.  I figured that the glass would break so I tried to figure out a way to get the burgers onto the grill without moving the plate right away.  I managed to get it halfway done before realizing that the burgers were soaked, they had been sitting in water.

I tried to get them onto the grill so that they would dry off and cook, but they were stuck in the plate and some of them fell apart as I moved them.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Carousel*I walked into Carousel to see if Tom would let me work for just a few weeks until my job starts.  I saw Nancy walking to the Post Office like she always does and we made chit-chat.  I remember that she looked much older and her hair was grey.

I saw Boog in the jeep picking up baseballs from places that they shouldn't have gone.  That should have made me lucid  :Sad:   I decided to get in line to go down one of the slides to wet myself because it was so hot.  After a long wait in the water and playing on my computer I got to be next in line.

I yanked the computer cord out of the wall and wrapped it around the computer, I would put it down at the top of the slide.  I noticed that Sloane was on top of one of the other ones (she's cute  :smiley: ).  I strapped in, but noticed that a kid on another ride wasn't.  I tried to get one of the other lifeguards attentions, but it wasn't dangerous so I left it.

I went down into the water and had a crappy landing.  I could hear Mark saying that it was funny.  I swam around under the water for a while and surfaced near Mark and Amber was there too, but not in a bathing suit.  She was wearing jeans and a sweater so was just there visiting Mark.  I thought about pulling her in, but thought that it would be mean.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Go-Carts*There was a jewish family who came to screw around on the go-carts.  We strapped them in and started the motors and they immediately started breaking the rules.  They unstrapped themselves and moved around, letting a little kid run between the cars to get to another person.

We started the ride and they started slamming into each other and turning and going to other direction.  We ended the ride quickly and told them not to come back and the ladies told us that we were being anti-semitic and we told them that we were just anti-asshole.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Old Lady and Fire*I had snuck into some old lady's house, who we thought wasn't home.  I forget exactly how the fire started, but I think we caused it.  We realized that she was home and we tried to get out as the fire engulfed the house.  I saw Peanut curled up in my guitar amp and grabbed it and called the other dog.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*I killed MLK* I saw MLK get assassinated, but then I turned into the killer.  I was appalled so I went to go turn myself in.  I found a judge and told him that I was turning myself in, but he didn't know for what.  I realized that there was something that I wanted to do before going to jail so I said that it was a parking ticket.  The judge told me that if I went with him I could pay it.

I went with him and two policemen showed up too.  I told them that I wanted to make cookies, I would tell them what I had done after cookies.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Forgot my Wallet*I was in the back seat of Sam Mullen's car and she and a friend were taking me skiing.  I realized that I had forgotten my wallet so I asked Sam if she could pay for me and I would give her the money back when we got home.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Amanda*I was at school doing something and I noticed that Amanda was there watching something.  I got her to come and talk to me, I asked her how long she would be there.  She said until 8, which was four more hours.  I asked her to have dinner with me and she said that she would.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Bethany*I remember that Bethany had made it to her first planet in the Task of the Year and that I got to put her name on the checklist.

I had another dream, it was some weird combination of Star Wars and Predator.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
*Lions*Me and my family were trapped in our shed after some worldwide disaster.  Every so often lions and tigers came and scratched at the door.  We figured it was because we were putting out cat food for our other cats.  One time one tried to break in so I killed it with an axe.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Good*DV was hacked*I was in some sort of internet. Someone had invented the perfect internet community with a lightning fast search engine and he was showing me and wavefunction around. Then after the tour I tried to access the system again, but I had been blocked. Wave tried too, but he found the same.
> 
> I then went on DV and was in the lucid aids forum when I noticed five stickies above the ones that I had made. I wondered who had put them there, I figured it was one of the newer DGs so I was going to take them down. But I looked at the names of the creators, they were names that I had never heard of. One of them was wavfunction, the other was admin, and there were a few more. I then noticed that I didn't have the power to unstick them. 
> 
> I saw that I no longer had stars. I was going to PM wavefunction to find out what happened, but noticed that his name wasn't in red either. DV had been hacked into and the hackers had gotten rid of the staff. I knew that they wouldn't be able to remove asher from staff so I PM'd him for help and told him to hurry before DV was destroyed.



 ::chuckle:: 

I came across this today.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, that one was a weird one.

No dreams from yesterday, I was on vacation

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Soccer*I was getting a soccer game together and Valerie was there too.  We divided up in teams, Val was picked last, I guess they didn't know who she was. I was off first and Val played defense.  I noticed that Adrianna had run onto the court and I sprinted out to grab her before she got hurt.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Leah's Shoes*Some guy came into a basketball court wearing really big shoes.  Leah Warren thought it would be funny to put them on.  They were so big that I had to help her, it took me a moment to figure out how to put them on her because of the way that she was standing.  The close leg was easy, but she had to put some of her weight on me in order to get into position to put the other one on.

She then ran around with the big shoes and commented that she thought she was faster with them.  I told her as she ran by because it was because she was so light that they were giving her a spring action as I picked her up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Carousel*I was pulling into Carousel for some reason, I think that I wanted to talk to someone, or maybe I was meeting Val.  I went in and noticed all of the girls there, they looked like they had all just come from field hockey or something.

I then went into the back and crossed the go-cart track.  There was a pile up and I waited for them to fix it before going and hanging out with the guys.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Jamie on the Run*Three of us had just done something and wanted to get away.  One guy drove a car away and Jamie wasn't sure what he had done.  I told her that in Quebec cars were owned by the government and anyone could just take one.

She said that she thought that was the case and I laughed and told her that I was lying and that he had stolen the car.  I opened the door of a cute little car and grabbed her hand, telling her to run away with me.  The cops would be by soon looking for us.

We then ended up in a restaurant and a cop walked in.   I watched as a cook desperately tried to put all of his pot into a pie so that the cop wouldn't see it, but he recognized Jamie, who was at a different table from me.

The cop and two deputies cut a whole in the ground to escort Jamie out.  They told her to come and I told her to jump on them and try and knock them out.  She walked over to the hole where they hadn't finished cutting something and jumped on it.

A large piece of the floor went down on the sheriff's head and he was suddenly confused, not sure where he was or what time it was.  His watch went off and he said that Kenny had 6 hours to live.  I kissed Jamie and told her that she had done a good job.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Distance*I was hanging out with the track team and one of them made a joke about me not being as good as I used to be.  I decided to go do the middys' workout.  I called to them and asked them what they were going to do and Mulligan said just a few miles.

I laced up my shoes and ran out of a little shed that they were in (not the track shed) and proceeded the road up past Naugle talking to Mulls about stuff.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bus Ride*I was on a bus of some sort and I was sitting with a really cute girl that I didn't know.  We started flirting and I asked her if she dreams.  I should have gone lucid, but didn't.  The girl in front of us was holding a ton of stuff, turns out it was Melody and she thought that the way that I was flirting was cute.

We got off of the bus at Shippensburg and I looked for the girl, but I couldn't find her, just the guys form my high school.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Cynthia and Linds*I was hanging out with Cynthia and Lindsay and we were on my bed.  Lindsay wanted the number of someone that I knew to prank him and Cynthia just laid on top of me.  I think we started wrestling, but she turned into Valerie.

The last dream I don't remember, but I know that my EILD device went off and I did a reality check, but it passed  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*I Blew up a House*Some of us were playing with fireworks and bottle rockets.  We burned the mail in some guy's mailbox and then decided that we should set some off inside the house for some reason.  We went in and started some fires.

We ran into the owner of the house, it was our gym teacher.  I don't remember what his name was, but he asked what we were doing, and my friend gave him a story, I don't recall him seeing me.

We saw peanut dust all over the place and knew that it was explosive.  We ran out of the house and hid behind cars.  I didn't want to get spotted or be in the explosion so I ran slowly and ducked behind everything as I went.

When we were about a hundred feet away the entire house exploded.  I saw three balls that we had left fly out, I caught one of them and watched another clear one bounce around.  I ran to find my friends.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Star Wars with Robot_Butler*We were on some sort of ship and we used a giant green weapon to cleave it in half.  Some people had gotten seduced by the dark side of DV and the dream guides were fighting back.  I don't remember Luminous being there, but I know that Robot_Butler had to show me how to teleport for some reason.  We each had green swords.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Hell's competition*I was on some sort of game show like Hell's Kitchen where some old guy told us that each team had to engineer some kind of contraption.  For some reason it involved Labatte Blue in both cans and bottles, but we couldn't find the bottles.  I ran around the store looking for them, but I couldn't find any, we would get them later.

We then started work on a giant kite and a few days later I realized that I didn't know how the progress what going because I didn't remember anything from the past few days.  Dammit, that should have made me lucid, that's my reality check.

They said that it was alright as long as the CO2 bags were full, then laughed.  They were making fun of me.  We then went to a store to get some Labatte Blue in a bottle and I noticed Sarah Mac there.  

I went and hugged her and felt her up a little bit.  I gave her a kiss and we started to chat.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Swimming with Molly*I jumped into a pool with Molly.  She swam around and I stayed under the water with her playing.  I noticed that I had been holding my breath for a long time and didn't feel like taking a breath yet.  That made me lucid.  I was only lucid long enough to swim around for a few seconds before I woke up.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Moving Out*I was moving out of the room in my old house.  I went to do one final check to make sure that I hadn't left anything and I had left a lot.  I called in a friend to help me get rid of all of the book and stuff that were there.  There were also a ton of movies.  I asked him if he wanted any of them because I had digital copies of all of them now. they were mostly slasher movies.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Triathlon Lucid*
I was running and had some weird cloak on.  I ran past Sam who was going in the opposite direction wearing the same thing.  I wrapped it around me and ran faster and took a shortcut.  It was a legal shortcut, but I was the only one who took it.

I finished the run and immediately jumped into the pool, which the announcers had said was cold, which was why the leaders were not in it yet.  I didn't feel it and took off as two women passed me.  It seemed as if I was swimming along the top of a room because there were ceiling fans just above me.

The pool itself had a ugly yellow tile and was incredible deep, maybe forty of fifty feet.  I flip turned and swam back the other way.  This lap went really fast and so did the next one, but Amy grabbed my hand and started to wrestle it.  (Amy's the little dog).

Amy turned into the cats and I dropped a piece of bread for them to play with.  I realized that I was now at the bottom of the pool and wondered how I got so deep so fast.  I realized that I didn't know how I had gotten there and knew that I was dreaming and took a break under the water.  I swam to the surface, but decided that the surroundings should turn into a motel room.

I looked around for a TV and thought I saw one, but it turned out to be a clock.  The clock was big and black and the numbers were green.  The number 01:00 was on it.  I found a television in the next room.  It was on and there was a knob on the right side of the image halfway dow, along with two knobs on the set itself.  

I turned the one on the image and it flickered and changed to a brown image of what appeared to be an elephant.  I adjusted the knob until I could see that there was an elephant standing in front of a door.  I wondered if it was the door to the apartment that I was in, but I woke up before I could check.

----------


## Wavefunction

> We were on some sort of ship and we used a giant green weapon to cleave it in half.  Some people had gotten seduced by the dark side of DV and the dream guides were fighting back.  I don't remember Luminous being there, but I know that Robot_Butler had to show me how to teleport for some reason.  We each had green swords.



 ::chuckle:: 

Your DV dreams are amusing.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I had another one last night, but I forget what it was, something wit Luminous  ::?: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Idol*I was at some American Idol audition.  The guy on the stage was doing some rock and roll song and really getting into it, the crowd loved him and I thought that maybe I should do something like that too.  They called my name as O.W. Wallace.

I corrected them on stage, I guess my first initial looked like an O.  The piano came on and I decided to do Heaven Can Wait.  I did it very well and I think the judges liked the way that I did it, but I woke up before I finished.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Going to Mars*I was chatting with psychology student and I was interested in his avatar.  I asked him if it was captain jack (the british flag) or old glory (the american flag).  I was dark blue and the stripes kept changing.  It was darker than either of our flags, it looked like of like Marlie's signature, then would switch to the american flag, except the blue would be in the wrong place.

I then had a false awakening and looked around the room.  There was a table near the bed that shouldn't have been there.  I walked in the darkness and through the wall to find myself in the kitchen, which didn't look at all like our kitchen.  I opened the door to the refrigerator and the light didn't come on and I couldn't see a damn thing so I jumped out the window and fly up towards the sky.

I let myself fall, I knew that I wanted to go to Mar, but I couldn't find it.  Somehow I ended up in the kitchen again and jumped out the window again and took off into the sky.

This time I was able to find Mars.  I saw it off in the distance, it was surrounded by a ton of moons, which confused me because I knew that Mars only had two.

I flew towards it and orbited it.  It was beautiful, I could see all of the canyons and mountains and there were two large ice caps at the poles.  I then had another false awakening.  I went to write down my dream, but I couldn't find any light to see.  I found light switches, but they only seemed to work in pairs so it took a while for me to figure out how to get them on.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Kayaking Lucid*I was swimming around, either following or being followed by a helicopter.  I think it was following me, but it was a mini-helicopter and I could shoot it down with a hose. 

I was now above the water and in a kayak.  I needed to know why I was being chased by the mini-helicopter, but I wasn't sure about kidnapping the pilot.  I circled a post and thought about it.  I entered a very low level of lucidity as the kayak floated above the water, not on it.  I was a few feet in the air and flew around in my kayak.

I had a kind of a Wonder Years narration for the dream, it was my voice in my head.  It went something like this:

_"I had never kidnapped anyone before.  Sure, I had smuggled things for people, drugs and such.  I had even smuggled people, but I had never had to do the kidnapping before.  Could I even do it?

I thought about it as the ripples reflected the sunlight, the way that they danced over the water made me appreciate the beauty of the moment and the lake, but my mind was dark and dirty like the silt at the bottom that I could see in the refracting waves."_

I noticed a small waterfall that I had never seen before and thought that I should explore it later.  It was only a few feet tall, but was beautiful and I wondered where the water came from, there was no stream up there.

I then woke up.  I liked the waterfall and now that I was fully awake I wanted to check it out, and go down a big one.  It's one of my things on the to-do list.  

I reentered the dream and there was now a massive waterfall in front of my kayak.  It was the width of the Niagara Falls, but several thousand feet high.

From the water it looked almost exactly like this:


I went over the edge and felt like I was falling.  "Oh my god!" I yelled out-loud as I realized the size of it.  I well for a good thirty seconds, in the middle I stopped as the water below got fuzzy and my brain re-rendered it.

I landed on my back in the kayak with a huge splash and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, this one was really weird.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Baseball memorial*I was at some sort of baseball memorial with my family and one of the displayed had baseball bats from the greatest players.  On the bottom of all of the bats was attached a beer can that each of them had drank from.

I pulled up Lou Gehrig's bat and there was some brown beer can attached to it.  I wanted to steal it, but couldn't.  My father decided too though, although he wasn't going to keep it, just place it somewhere else as a joke. He buried it in the water.

We got worried when everyone else left and it was just us and two security guys.  We knew that when we left they would do their clean up and security check.

We walked into the woods and started running, but the security guys told us to stop and come back.  We did and they were going to yell at us, but then a kid in a wheel chair came out of the woods yelling that he had been attacked.  We knew the kid, he was part of our group.  We rushed him to the hospital.

Later that night I came back, scuba diving under the water to steal the beer cans.  I knew that there was probably underwater cameras and sensors so I first shoved a turtle underneath the platform that held the bats so that the sensors would show the turtle and put the guards to thinking anything else was too.

Then I stirred up the mud to cover if there were cameras then used a device to unscrew the cans and pull them with me.  As soon as I left I saw a boat following me and I knew that it was tracking me through radar.

I was prepared for this.  I swam to where I had a decoy and sank to the bottom, letting the robotic decoy lead them away before swimming to the opposite shore and leaving.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Prequel*This dream seems to have been a prequel to the other one, but I know that I dreamed it afterwords.

I was with a group of kids on some sort of trip to the baseball place and none of us trusted the guy who was showing us around.  The kid in the wheelchair asked where the bathroom was and the guy showed him to a place next to his house.

The kid went into the bathroom, but was uncomfortable, as if there was someone watching him for some perverted reason.  He covered up the mirror in there after trying to remove it, because he was sure that it was a one-way mirror and that there was a camera behind it.  He also covered up the window.

The guy left our group to check on the kid and was annoyed that he had covered up the cameras.  He kicked in the door and attacked the kid.  In the struggle the mirror broke and sure enough there was a camera behind the one-way mirror.

The kid ended up in the guy's house and ran from them into another room.  In the room he pulled back in horror because there were two horrible mutated people in there.  They had limbs in wrong places and attached all strange and covered in goo.

The guy asked them what they were doing out and asked them if they were hungry.  He was annoyed, but got them food, he treated them like dogs.  One of the mutants touched the kid in the wheelchair and he started to mutate too.

He then showed up in the scene from my first dream claiming to have been attacked and when the leader picked him up he could see that the kid's arms were now greening-yellow tentacles and his face looked like an octopus' and he was starting to get covered in green goo.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Birdie*I was on the tee for the first hole at Red Maples Golf course and I hit a really bad drive, it landed about twenty yards to the left of the green.  My father hit one really bad shot and I told him to take another drive.

I fixed his aim and gave him an eight iron.  He brother also hit a crappy tee shot, but got inside of my ball.  We then stopped at a tree to get my father's first ball and there were a ton of them sitting there.  We grabbed a couple of them.

I then was away so I took my pitching wedge and plopped it onto the really steeply sloped green above the hole.  My father took a bad shot while it was still rolling and so did my brother.  I went to putt, but my ball was still rolling.  I watched as it rolled right into the hole for a Birdie.  I watched then as my brother and father each got a score of eight on the hole.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Cynthia*I was outdoors, some sort of skiing trip and I noticed Cynthia there.  She looked really cute, but she had ice balls in her hair.  She didn't mind, but I told her to come to the top of the mountain with me where it was less windy.  She followed me into a mansion.    Her dog was with her and she wanted to give it a bath, but I told her that if she did it would freeze to death.  She wondered what the mansion was worth and I told her that my uncle had one just like it in Malibu that he paid 12 million for.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Cuddles with Becky*Andrew and I were sharing a hotel room and Becky was cuddling up with me in my bed, but went out into the other room to talk to her friend (one of the triplets).  Andrew asked me how he thought that he could get Becky to have a threesome with him.  I told him that I wasn't going to give him any of my threesome tricks.

The girls came back and Becky got into Andrew's bed and the triplet got into my bed.  We watched TV for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

I know that I had a dream that involved Luminous and Mes Tarrant, but I can't remember what it was.

Clarity: Very Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Playing god*First I was in some sort of genocide bath.  They were trying to drown us all, but my girlfriend and I managed to survive long enough to get another breath off air, then we played dead.

I then turned into some sort of god and was looking at the dead people as if they were pieces of paper.  Me and the girl were both of interest to me, because I was pretty sure that they had cheated me.

I picked up their pieces of paper and floated them in the air on an invisible plane.  I picked up someone else too.  One at a time I touched them and they fell back down to the ground.  Somewhere in there I got lucid and suddenly lost the ability to levitate the paper.

I remembered that I had wanted to try telekinesis in my dreams so I focuses on a knob of some sort.  With my hands I was able to make it rotate, but not levitate.  I then began to question if I was dreaming.  Everything looked so real.

There were a few dollar bills on the table, which looked perfectly real, I also noticed a dictionary.  I figured that I should look up a word and see what my dream defined it as.  But I woke up before I could open it.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Airport*I was at a locker with Meghan Wall and we were talking and she was teasing me for still being in love with Valerie.  I told her to shut up and picked her up and pretended to throw her.  We walked along an airport and she turned into Sam.  I don't remember what we talked about, but she sat down and I asked her what she was doing.

She said it was the end of the line for her.  I remembered that we were going different places and I kept going.  I think I went to a dinner and ordered blueberry pancakes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Night with Mes*I was on some sort of family vacation and I noticed Mes Tarrant.  I went over to her and we started flirting.  She looked really pretty, just like her pictures.  She always referred to me as my real name, but I kept going back and forth between hers and "Mes".

There was some guy following us around.  Obviously it was someone who had a thing for Mes, and he tried his best to keep us from being alone together, but we eventually went into some house and got alone.

Mes and I were talking and I forget what we talked about, but I remember telling her that she wasn't that tough.  I was trying to get her to challenge me to a wrestling match  :Hi baby:  but she didn't.  She rummaged through her purse, looking for a CD that she wanted me to hear and I helped her.  She got embarrassed when she realized that her purse was full of condoms.  There must have been twenty of them of all different brands.

We went out into the other room and she played me a song.  I told her it was kind of like the Beach Boys with a Russian accent.  I then realized that she barely had an accent at all.  I figured it was because she had been in America so long.

We went out to the pool and my father didn't seem to get that I was with a girl.  He kept trying to talk to me.  He said that he was proud of me for scoring five goals in a football game today, I told him that it wasn't me.  He asked if I wanted to play later.  I thought that I might, I asked Mes if she wanted to play, since I knew that she watched football.

Huh, we were both in the water at one point.  Damn, I don't remember what Mes looked like in a bathing suit, only how pretty her face was.   ::madtongue:: 

I then noticed Adrianna playing in the water, but I didn't see Valerie anywhere.  I picked her up and Mes thought that the baby was so cute, so I figured that I'd play with Adrianna for a while.  Both cause I love that kid and to score points with Mes.

Mes wanted pictures of me with the baby and I noticed that she only had one eye right in the middle of her head.  I then saw Valerie, she was a huge monster with one big eye right in the middle of her.  She was kind of like a blob with really wrinkled brown skin.  I didn't think anything of it and played with Adrianna some more, who was no bigger than my palm.

I then walked over to Valerie, who had turned back into herself and gave her the baby.  She, Mes, and I talked for a while and Mes asked me if it was weird having my new and old girlfriends talking.  I started to tell her that Valerie was never a girlfriend, but then realized that Mes had called herself my new girlfriend.  That made me happy, but now I wanted to get her alone.    I woke up before I could do so.
 :Pissed:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I enjoyed this dream immensely!!  ::D:  Thanks for typing it up! It made my day.





> There was some guy following us around.  Obviously it was someone who had a thing for Mes, and he tried his best to keep us from being alone together
> 
> She got embarrassed when she realized that her purse was full of condoms.  
> 
> I then realized that she barely had an accent at all.  I figured it was because she had been in America so long.



Okay. These are some of the things that make up the story of my life.  ::lol::  Omg I especially found the condoms thing amusing.

It's frightening just how much truth there was in your dream. 





> I started to tell her that Valerie was never a girlfriend, but then realized that Mes had called herself my new girlfriend.    I woke up before I could do so.



Ahhh how cuuuuute!!  ::D:  I love that.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

::content::  Why thank you Mes Tarrant, I enjoyed dreaming it.

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Clarity: Good
> 
> 
> Sleep: Good
> Lucidity: Varied*Kayaking Lucid*I was swimming around, either following or being followed by a helicopter. I think it was following me, but it was a mini-helicopter and I could shoot it down with a hose. 
> 
> I was now above the water and in a kayak. I needed to know why I was being chased by the mini-helicopter, but I wasn't sure about kidnapping the pilot. I circled a post and thought about it. I entered a very low level of lucidity as the kayak floated above the water, not on it. I was a few feet in the air and flew around in my kayak.
> 
> I had a kind of a Wonder Years narration for the dream, it was my voice in my head. It went something like this:
> ...



Okay, I'm just now reading this (Sorry-- I'm behind.)

Very cool dream. I find it interesting that I have also have had a "floating kayak" dream.

And I like that narration part. That's cool that you remembered so much of it. Interesting stuff.

And you went over that huge waterfall. That must have been incredible. I love falling when I am lucid. I'll have to try something like that if I ever lucid dream again. Good job!

----------


## ninja9578

Oh yeah, falling down that waterfall was awesome.  Much better than falling in space where there is nothing to see  ::tongue:: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Cynthia*I met up with Cynthia and Lindsay.  Cynthia started yelling at me really loudly that I hadn't invited her to some party that I had, but I could tell that she was just joking around.  Then she hugged me and grabbed my butt with both hands.

----------


## ninja9578

I just got settled at my new job so I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*War Hero*I was fighting some sort of battle and I could tell that unless I did something drastic, it would be a lost cause.  I then ran with a few elite soldiers past the battle to where more reinforcements were coming for the enemy.

There were a number of tanks coming, I told my comrades to disable and steal one of the tanks.  I kept going, the entire thing was along a large trench so that the tanks or ourselves couldn't go side to side.

I dropped down in the end of the trench and started to make my way back to the battle.  I saw some people throwing barrels at me.  I grabbed one and threw it back, killing them.

I went threw a lot of soldiers and weaponry.  I don't remember what weapon I had, but some some reason I think it was a light sabre.  I seemed to have jedi-like reflexes and went through dozens of soldiers easily.

----------


## ninja9578

Son of a bitch!  Another night that I don't remember my dreams.  ::cry::

----------


## ninja9578

I just remember part of a dream where I had deep cuts in my neck and forehead, but had some sort of purpose.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I remembered a dream, but now it's 4pm and I forgot it.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
*Rotten Eggs*My brother was with me at lunch and I introduced Shayna as my girlfriend.  He didn't know who she was I guess.  My father also came over as I was making a eggs and I noticed that all of them were rotten.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Swimming*I was at the gym and I wanted to go swimming.  I noticed Bobby Judge in the locker room, but walked by him without saying anything.  Jacob Eldred was also there and he showed me how he dove into the water without sinking.  I thought it was really cool, but wanted to do it my way.

I dove into a small pool (10 feet probably) and turned around under the water.  I got out of that one then and realized that the big pool was insanely crowded and there were four people in every lane. 

I found the first lane, but it was right up against the wall and was difficult.  I crawled one way, then backstroked the way back.

I then got out and let other people go, I noticed a few empty lanes and the guys who were up realized it and jumped in.  One guy didn't realize that he was wearing three backpacks and came up laughing.

----------


## ninja9578

Woke up early today to go hiking, I'll be like TS and add pictures later.  Don't remember any dreams.

<Pictures removed due to stalkers>

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Music Time*Yue was playing the piano and he was playing Layla, which I thought was amazing.  I watched his hands and noticed that the way that he was playing it didn't match up to the notes coming out.   :Sad:   Should have become lucid.  

He then asked me to entertain the kids with my guitar and I told him that I would if one of the kids sang.  I started to play Smoke on the Water, but the kid thought it was something else and sang something that I didn't know so I just strummed along.

----------


## ninja9578

Remembered one, but didn't write it down  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I had one involving Robert Downey Jr., but I'm not sure what the story was.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Woke up early today to go hiking, I'll be like TS and add pictures later. Don't remember any dreams.
> 
> Buck Mountain, NY



Nice pictures. What a beautiful area. So many trees...so green...

Whenever I see places like that a little part of my brain asks the question, "Who _waters_ all those trees?"  LOL. I guess that's from living most of my life in the desert.

Thanks for sharing!






> I had one involving Robert Downey Jr.,



Funny....and I had one with Charlie sheen..... ::D:  We were talking about lucid dreaming of all things. And of course I didn't find it strange in the least to be discussing lucid dreaming with Charlie Sheen.... ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Here in the country we have water that falls from the sky  :tonguewiggle: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Playing Guitar*I was hanging out with Chris and we hooked my guitar into his amp to screw around.  I was surprised how different my guitar sounded in his amp than mine.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunk
*Shower*I was in the middle of a class and we had just finished an exercise.  There was a single shower that we were all supposed to share.  I went first.  I kept my shorts on for a moment so that I could rinse them, I guess I had gotten dirty.  Then I took them off and rinsed myself off.

Craig was the teacher and he asked me why I was naked.  He said that there was a code about leaving shorts on.  I said that I didn't know that.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Cell Phones*I was in the back yard of my old house in Beach Lake and rummaging through some mud with my father.  There were cell phones all over the place and I noticed another one sitting there.  I opened it up and thought that it was weird that the numbers displayed in bright white.  I also was shocked that it still worked as I dialed.  Then my alarm woke me up.

----------


## ninja9578

I woke up early to go to a race.  I had a dream, but forgot it at the beach.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Casual Sex*I was Charlie Harper and Rose had snuck over and was hanging out.  I decided to let her stay because I felt lonely.  We started fooling around while watching a movie.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Graboids*I was hunting graboids for some reason.  I had a huge cylinder that I pushed into the ground to try and trap them in.  One kept jumping out of the ground at me, but it didn't get me.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of fragments, I'm not sure how they all went together though.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Anagrams*I was doing some type of work game with friends.  We had to take a word, change one letter of it and then rearrange the letters into another word.

My word was imagine, I replaced the m with an r and spelled out regime.  I guess I'm kind of a bad speller in my dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep:  Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Lots of Flying*
I had been swimming and going through a lobby and thought that it would be cool to act like I was swimming there.  I realized that I floated in the air pretty easily, so I went outside and realized that I had no idea who I had gotten to where I was.  I immediately jumped up and grabbed onto a clock that said 6:30 and pulled myself up on it.  I then kicked off of the wall and turned around.

I was gliding over my grandfather's old backyard and I went down that long hill and noticed a cat down below.  I saw a large cave in a rock so I swooped down to it and slam into the rock  :Oops:   I reached under and it didn't seem like much of a cave so I took off into the air again.  I told myself that when I woke up I would DEILD back into it because I felt that if I might.

I found myself at a large lake.  There was a sandy ground there and I floated above it.  The water had nearly all dried up and some dead reeds were all over the place.  I tried to get them to grow again.

CC Williams was at the lake and I floated over it asking her why everything was dead.  I was flying fast and she was balancing on some sort of log in the water.  We ended up in a house and I kicked the wall to get back out and made a mess of it.  I apologized to the people who owned the house and went to find something to clean it up with.

----------


## ninja9578

Holy crap I got drunk last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying over Sienna*I was flying and instantly knew that I was dreaming.  I was up really high so I pulled out my phone and got a map of Sienna College.  I saw the satellite view and suddenly my balance in the air was shaken as I realized how high I was.

I lowered myself down into a parking lot and picked up a car.  I carried it for a moment before dropping it near another car.  I just wanted to destroy them, but I missed the other car completely.  I turned around and flew as fast as I could into the car that I had dropped, which caused it to explode.  I had a false awakening and talked to Tao about flying in dreams.  I woke up at 5:56.

Clarity: Good
Sleep:  Good
Lucidity: Good
*Michelle*I was walking with her to her class and I decided to be bold and grabbed her hand.  She didn't really hold it back, but didn't pull it away either, which confused me.  I rubbed her hand with one of my fingers and she rubbed back so I interlaced my fingers with hers  ::content::   We got to her class and I had to go teach mine so I said goodbye to her.

She looked like she wanted me to kiss her, but I wussed out  :tongue2:   I spent a few seconds cursing myself before I realized that I was dreaming.  I was upset because I kind of liked Michelle and I tried to forget that I was dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on all the recent lucid dreams!






> I turned around and flew as fast as I could into the car that I had dropped, which caused it to explode.



Wow...that's cool. I have neve done anything like that before. What was that like? Did you see it or did the impact "wake" you up?






> I was upset because I kind of liked Michelle and I tried to forget that I was dreaming.





Oh, that's so frustrating... :Sad:  I guess we're not always glad to find out we're dreaming.

----------


## apachama

> I was dreaming.  I was upset because I kind of liked Michelle and I tried to forget that I was dreaming.



Aw. It is a shame when something like that prevents lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

> Wow...that's cool. I have neve done anything like that before. What was that like? Did you see it or did the impact "wake" you up?



There wasn't a fireball or anything, the metal just flew apart.  It was really cool, I guess the best way to describe what happened to the car is if it was hit by a semi  ::D:  





> Oh, that's so frustrating... I guess we're not always glad to find out we're dreaming.







> Aw. It is a shame when something like that prevents lucidity.



The girl is real, I should just ask her out.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

> There wasn't a fireball or anything, the metal just flew apart. It was really cool, I guess the best way to describe what happened to the car is if it was hit by a semi



That's cool. I'll have to try that sometime.






> The girl is real, I should just ask her out.



Well, there you go. Good solution. So many things that we enjoy doing in dreams can _only_ be done in dreams. But this one is not only possible, but would probably be even more fun in real life. I say Go for it.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, was dead last night.


Going horseback riding with that girl today  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last nights, though I had lots of fragments.  Most including Michelle I think.

----------


## apachama

> Going horseback riding with that girl today



Get on! Well done for following dream advice there.

----------


## ninja9578

> Get on! Well done for following dream advice there.



It wasn't a date, we'd been planning that for a week  :tongue2:   I'll ask her out tonight if I see her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Trouble Running Laps*I was running laps around the track and I was having a lot of trouble on the backstretch.  I found it very difficult.  Damn it, trouble running is a dream sign.  I remembered doing a visual reality check, but it passed.  There were people watching me so I ran to my car to get my iPod to drown them out.

There were a bunch of guys who looked like bikers setting up hurdles and starting blocks.  They obviously had no idea what they were doing because they had set up the blocks and the hurdles incorrectly.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Mad at Cops*I was at Sunrise Market (or near it) for my SBD class with Sue.  A lot of the new people were wondering who I am because I was only wearing a red belt.  Sue decided that the class should be held somewhere else and to go to our other meeting place.

I drove there and there were police cars everywhere, I wondered what was going on.  A policeman stopped me and asked for my license and information, which I gave to him.  He said a tree had come down and I had to pay for it so he gave me a ticket.  I yelled at him for a while then went to the class where I started to tear apart anything that was wooden of cinderblock and screamed about how the cops were crooked.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Bridge was Out*I was on the New York side of the Delaware near and I noticed that the bridge was missing the first couple of planks.  I could get around them by going on the railing, but I wondered how sturdy it was.

I guess that I had been running and was on my way back, but it was nearly twenty miles from anyone that I knew.  I thought about calling someone, but I would still have to get to the other side of the bridge.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about a sword, I forget.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of drunken fragments, no real dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Forgot my dreams again  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Of Trains and Malls*I was in my back yard thinking about the Simpson's Halloween special and how it got really creepy this year compared to pervious years.  It was on and I wanted to watch it, but the ground was wet.  I started to watch commercials and it was of some athlete and he was flying in a helicopter.

I was then on a train, there was a bar in front of me.  I grabbed a hold of it and swung all the way around the train.  I went under it and then out the back and then onto the top again.  I then realized that it was a dream and started jumping around on the speeding train in doing death defying leaps through holes in the orange bridge.

I see another train in front of us, the road is now littered with them.  The one train is going much faster than us, but I wanted to screw with it so I lifted off of the train that I was on and sped towards the faster train.  I was flying so fast that I nearly lost lucidity for a moment, but regained it.

I flew up besides the train and then rammed it from the side.  The middle car fell over and the rest of the train followed.  I saw an enormous dump truck up ahead so I sped up again and slammed into it, tumbling it many time.

I picked up an oil tanker and tore it apart with my hands as if it was tin foil.  I was having fun, but something made me go inside.  I realized that I was in a mall so I went into the main area to see what stores were there.  I noticed that the place was huge and full of fluffy things.  I was on one of the top floors so I flew down a few stories into a Victoria Secret.

I realized that I couldn't bring the mannequins to life and all of the models that were there were men.  They were wearing black and pink lingerie, most were not a pretty site.  I thought a few looked like Trevor and were kind of cute, but I wanted a girl.

I had Aaron from my class following me around now and yapping.  I gave him a swift chop to the throat and then flew over a bunch of shelves to where a tall black woman was screaming.  She was uneducated and sounded like ghetto trash, she even spoke with her hands.

She had four friends around who were just staying out of her way and telling everyone else to stay away from her because she was mean.  I walked right up to her, even though I overheard her friends tell me not to.  She threw a few slaps at me, but I blocked them all and seduced her.

I woke up, but caught it in time.  I didn't move and felt a conscious shift as I reentered the dream state.  I opened my eyes aware that I was probably in a FA, but everything looked normal in my room so I looked for something to write down my dream on.  I then really woke up at 4:45.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Party with Mes*I was at a bar and I guess that I was hosting a ton of people, I kept buying drinks for them while I played video games.  Cam asked for a room beer and so did James, but James' entire table wanted one so he told me that he'd take care of it.  I brought the drink back to Cam and went back to my shooter game.

I then started shooting my guests with lasers.  Meghan Wall was one of them and I shot her right in front of me.  She froze and we started talking.  Then some guy came up and asked me why we needed to use condoms for the orgy.  I had some girl with me and was trying to break the record of 32 times in one night.

Mes Tarrant was also there and she asked me if we could watch some Sorority girls porno.  I asked if she was in it and she said yes, although I think that she was kidding.  She went to put the video in.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

LOL!!  ::lol::  Me and my porno... Watch out, kiddies.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.  I think I remember playing my guitar.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Sick, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Again no dreams, feeling better though.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Drunken sleep last night, no good dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 1st

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Holding Hands with Tao*Tao and I were in the back of Chris' car playing a game where we had to grab the other person's hands without our own hands getting grabs.  Somehow it happened, but our hands got stuck together.  I don't think physically, we just didn't want to let go.  We were holding at both hands so it was awkward to move.  We were supposed to teach english to some Canadians.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Racing*I was running a 5K and I was winning, but struggling.  I let one guy pass me and then drafted off of him.  Another man came up beside me and I stayed with him, letting the other guy lead.  I was struggling, but still keeping pace.  I knew that struggling at running was a dream sign so I tried to fly, but failed.  I them did a memory test.  I couldn't remember how I had gotten to the race to I flew up and over a lake.[color="navy"]  I had a FA and looked for my DJ on DV, but it was burried under others.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Loosing my Scalp*I was looking myself in the mirror at my skull.  I was disappointed to see a lot of bug bites all over myself.  I guess the kids had given me lice.  I also noticed blisters.  I looked at the top of my head and noticed that they were huge and covered most of my head.  I had had an allergic reaction to the anti-lice shampoo.

I pulled on some of the blisters and they popped off like mushrooms, then I was able to pop the rest and puss poured out of my head and onto the bathroom floor.

There was an outbreak of lice at the camp I'm teaching at and I did an anti-lice shampoo as a preventative measure.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...that last one is just kind of gross. Bet you were glad to wake up from that.

Funny how real life little worries show up in dreams like that.

Hope your preventative shampoo works.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, and yes, the preventative measures seem to be working.  No itchies  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, but last night that I have to get up early  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of dreams about leaving Sienna, don't remember what went were, was kinda drunk.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Racing on Big Wheels*I was in a race on big wheels.  I was the leader of a group of three and right at the end I was a few meters ahead.  I pushed with both my hands and feet for the final sprint and was able to hold off the two people on my tail.

Probably racing because of the olympics swimming that I watched.

----------


## ninja9578

None from the 11th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Dropping Stuff*For some reason my friends and I wanted to see if styrofoam balls would make splashes in the delaware river.  I was being ecoconscious so I decided to stay at the bottom and catch them before they floated away.  They made surprisingly large splashes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Underwater*I had a banana or a roll of tape that had some sort of code or chemical that I needed to do research on some horrible disease.  I knew that Yue wanted it to so I tore a little piece off for me to study and gave the rest to him.  I wrote down my findings under water so that he couldn't find them.

I then watched the end of an olympic race and the woman won by so much she stopped before the line and let the world record line catch up to her before finishing.  I was under the water with Michelle and someone else watching.

She had also written things under the water and I grabbed the marker from her and wrote "Do Not Erase" on the wall.  I then realized that I had gone a long time without breathing.  I walked into the middle of the pool and did a backflip, but overturned and fell on my ass.  I walked towards the girls who were clapping and tried again.  I closed my eyes unfortunately and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Jumping*I was in my old backyard and there were people looking for me.  I had a good hiding spot, but they were coming closer so I moved swiftly to another one.  I think they might have seen me, I was on all fours and climbing around like a lizard.  I then teleported to the stream in the back.

The people who were chasing me were other jumpers and they wanted me for some sort of experiment.  I ended up in the very back and other jumpers found me and said that they would help me so we teleported around for a while until we got into some sort of building.

There were now regular people there looking for us because they didn't like that we had this power.  I teleported to the top floor and somehow we got trapped.  I told my new friends to send the ninjas in to flush out the other people.

I travelled down a flight of stairs where I thought that my ninjas had gotten rid of the people, but there were six of them there.  I smiled and teleported to another floor where there was a girl laying in bed.  She was one of them, but another jumper had implanted her with a chip that gave her teleportation abilities too.

I didn't want her to bring her friends around to get me so I opened the window and was about to go through it when it started to close shut.  I looked back at the girl and told her that it was a nice try, but who did she think would win a superpower battle, me or her.  I climbed out the window and teleported outside the one on the bottom floor.

I tried to jump through a screen to get outside, but I bounced off of it.  I was slowly becoming lucid.  I told myself that I could teleport through it so I did, but got stuck halfway through.  I pulled myself the rest of the way, destroying the screen and tackled Anabel.  I wrapped my legs around her, but she refused to do anything sexual.  I tried to conjure up someone else, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*CTY Breakfast*I was on a bus, and flirting with Sheva.  It was snowing and there was no class and I was telling her how we should go exploring Wilkes-Barre sometime.  She was into the idea.  The bus arrived at the dinning hall and we all got off.

There was some nice stuff for breakfast, a cinnamon roll and some raisin thing.  I asked how much more it would be to get both and it was 40 cents so I got them both.  Then I went to look for a place to sit.

I managed to find a spot between Pinshane and Sheva.  Pinshane was walking about how she missed having a boyfriend.  This confused me because I knew that she had some, but she said that they had broken up towards the beginning of the session.

----------


## apachama

Hw did things go with that girl from a while back? If you don't mind me asking. Is she Sheva?

----------


## ninja9578

No, she wasn't Sheva.  We went out and realized that we had very little in common, stayed friends.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Dancing at the bar*I was at some sort of bar.  I'm not sure if it was Wibbs or Phillies, it was kind of a combination of the two.  I met a really gorgeous girl and we started to dance.  She was at least six inches taller than me and in a tight black dress.

We held each other close for a while and I think we kissed a few times.  When we stopped dancing I asked her where she was from and she said Canada, I don't remember what the name of the town was, but I remembered that I had gone through it on my way to Quebec.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Jeremy's iPod*Jeremy asked me to look at his iPod because it wasn't syncing with anything.  He could read from it, but not write out to it and I told him that the input on the iPod was broken.  I tried a few things and commented on how old the iPod was, it looked like an old gameboy, but with edges that were slanted 45 degrees. 

He said it was the new model and only a few days old.  I said that was good because Apple has a 90 day warranty.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Lunchroom*I walked into the lunchroom before school (high school I guess) and was surprised to find no one that I knew.  I finally found some people towards the edge of the balcony.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Gathering students*I was back at CTY and Yue and I were trying to get our students together.  There was one student hanging around us who was supposed to be in Melvin's class so I screamed at him until he left.

Yue and I didn't care if we had all of our students.  We left and I noticed a bunch of students hanging out a door and I thought some were ours so I went over, but noticed that they didn't have laniards on so I left them.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Contest and Big Cookie*I was at some sort of school, I think it was Shippensburg University.  The professors had made some sort of game up and we were taking turns at our tables playing it.

I went and stood by the door with a huge cookie that I had been carrying around.  Dr. Thomas came in and told me that unless I was selling something that I should sit down.

I told him that I'd sell him the cookie for $28.  I went back to my seat and threw the cookie down.  It wasn't that large, but weight three or four kilograms.  It was incredibly dense and I couldn't wait to eat it, but then it turned into a stack of papers.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Michelle's Topless Marathon*I was winning a large marathon and as I finished the race I saw a few other people coming in too.  I took to the pool to warm down and did a few breathing exercises.  I had some sort of breathing device on my back and decided to take it off before doing some butterfly lengths.

I saw Michelle coming into the finish line so I got up and watched her finish.  I was surprised when she bent down in front of the finish line and started to take her top off.  She explained that she would only get to finish this kind of marathon once and wanted to do something weird for it.

I watched both the women's marathon and Phelps' swim last night

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Seismosaur*I came on DV to see if Seismosaur had posted in his "I'm leaving forever" thread and he hadn't, but I noticed his name in the chatroom.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*DV Rebellion*There was walk about leaving DV and starting their own forum.  asher had come back ban-happy again and a lot of people didn't like it and were planning on leaving.  MoS was the biggest supporter but the Dream Guides remained loyal to DV and started doing damage control.

I unbanned most of asher's bans and tried to keep him in check while Luminous and the other dream guides followed MoS and a few other people around, erasing posts about making a new forum.  We weren't going to let DV get split into two again.

This rebellion turned real (not on the internet) and I was chasing MoS with some sort of flying car.  He landed, we exchanged a few words (I don't remember what we said,) then we whipped out light sabres and fought with them.  I'm pretty sure that I won pretty easily.

MoS mentioned Star Wars last night while we were in chat.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Gym Teacher*I was in a high school gym class on the first day of a new semester and couldn't find my locker.  I looked around and noticed a note that my stuff had been moved to an unlocked locker full of crap.  I took the note to the teacher and crap spilled out of the locker.

I realized that he had done this every single time and overheard him talking that every time he switches my stuff I invent something to make it right and he wanted another invention.  I decided to just do nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Places*This was very early in my sleep cycle, probably my first REM cycle and the clarity was horrible.  I became lucid somehow and I decided to go to various places.  I said the name of the place that I wanted to go; I remember the Egypt was one of them.  I saw the pyramids, but then it turned into an oil painting kind of thing.  I also saw Babylon, but the same thing happened.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Underground Secrets*
The first part of the dream I don't remember too well, but I was exploring an underground facility with some friends who were helping me.  It was a secret government facility, and everyone there was brainwashed, we were trying to figure out why.

The last thing that I remembered before going lucid was being in a room that was showing some sort of movie.  I noticed a lot of heavy things so I told everyone to stay near the top so that things didn't fall on us, so well all pulled a cord to drag us to the top of the room.

A guy told us that the viewing area was in the back so we slowly backed up, he kept wanting us against the wall.  I went against the wall and then pulled the cord as hard as I could to open the blinds.

Everything stopped and a guy came down and started talking to me.  He started to threaten me.

"I got cub scouts that could hit you here," he pointed to my temple with two fingers.  "I got security guards who can hit you here." he showed me his fist and put it to my jaw.  I laughed at his threats, knowing that his security guards wouldn't be able to take me.

"I got pistol rounds, bulletproof rounds, and rounds for my jaguar's machine gun."

"Can I drive your jaguar?"  I blurted out, slowly becoming lucid upon realized that I had a dream before where I couldn't spell jaguar.  

"No," he said and told me that I could ask him a question on the count of three.  So he counted to three and I asked "Why do jaguars keep showing up in my dreams."

He turned into a tiny dog tag and it started to go into a machine, but I grabbed it and read it.

It said that Bush had signed a secret document because he was looking for something deep under the earth.  The document was called 9057

I then looked at the people that I was with, one of them was a girl so I jumped over to her before remembering that I hadn't done the lucid task yet.  I saw a red dodgeball.  Somehow I would suck the colour out of it, through this girl.  So I started to suck on the girl's mouth and watched the ball turn grey.  I noticed as I breathed back out the red went back so I sucked harder and didn't stop until it was completed grey.  The colour didn't have any taste.

I then started doing things to the girl.  She turned into a guy and he started to ramble on about he liked the way that they had sex in prison.  He was very tight and Jason Biggs for some reason showed up and wanted to join us, but I told him to go away.

----------


## ninja9578

Kept waking up and going back to sleep so I got a ton of dream fragments, but I'm not sure how they go together.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Driving to Lake George?*I was in Pinshane's car and we were following Chris away from my house.  I saw his GPS showing a flipped over car as they went off of the marked road.  I noticed that Pinshane's GPS had us going into Maine.  I asked her where we were going, because I thought we were going to Lake George and that I didn't have anything for Maine.

----------


## ninja9578

Got up to run a race today.  Had a dream about taking Sam to an interview, but I don't remember much else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Warped Guitar*For some reason I was soaking my guitars in water.  I guess I wanted them to warp so that it would be easier for me to reach the low frets.  My electric guitar warped, but my acoustic one didn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Darth Vader*I was watching some sort of evil plot to give an all powerful baby Darth Vader's powers.  The Emperor was there too.  Darth Vader had to go through some sort of cleaning process that was apparently very painful.  He then was attached to a big machine and his eyes started to pull out, about a foot.

The Emperor told him not to use his powers and he said that he wasn't, the baby was doing that.  I thought that the baby would rip his eyes out, but it just rejected him and didn't take any information from him.

I then watched someone else randomly fall into the cleaning thing and scream as he was put into the machine.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Trapped*I was out for a 6 mile run around Shippensburg and wasn't sure where I was.  I knew that I was near the baseball field, but not where.  I finally found the field and headed back into town, trying to figure out what loop to take.  I saw a cute girl so I ran with her, there were two other guys in front of us.

I stayed at a slow pace to be with the girl and one of the guys cut off into a tunnel and the other guy said that he wanted to loop the block first.  We followed, as soon as we entered the tunnel again I started to sprint.

I then saw storm troopers coming out of a narrow hole and told me to freeze.  I sprinted at them and beat them all up, but there were more coming out of everywhere.  I took out a sword and started to block blaster shots before using my mind to destroy them.

Samuel L. Jackson was there and somehow created a green orb that sucked in all of our weapons.  Me and my friends jumped on top of roofs and tried to find a way out over the radio.  The planes and helicopters were all under the control of the military and when I got a look at the street I saw that it was literally full of hummers and tanks.

I found access to a plane, but they were expecting us and only took two people, who I guess were high value targets.  I managed to stow away, but I guess they planned that and sucked the air out of the place that I was and gave me a high dosage of G forces.  I could feel my eyes breaking and the blood leaving me.  

I lost my vision, but somehow I stayed alive.

I don't know why there were so many Star Wars references.  A friend of mine was making fun of me because I told him that I hated it.

----------


## ninja9578

I tried to get up to WILD tonight, but SP really hurt so I broke it off.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*DV Party*I was at some sort of gathering for DV and guests.  I noticed Valerie there and went to sit with her during some sort of ceremony or presentation.  I noticed Mes Tarrant a few rows in front of me and when everyone was asked to move into a different section of the chairs I decided to go down and sit with her.  I wanted to hang out with her and she promised that if we ever met in person I could take her on a date  ::content:: 

I worked my way through some people and got stuck behind her.  I tried to ask her to save me a seat with her, but she didn't respond to either her real name or Mes Tarrant.  I waved my hand over her face and introduced myself.  She seemed indifferent to see me, but gave me a hug anyway.

Then the party moved outside and someone was driving me away from it so I told them to stop so that I could get out.  I went back to the part and remember talking to Luminous for a moment and then went to hang out with Adam and Mes Tarrant.  I don't remember much else, but I think Adam and Mes left together.   ::undecided::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

LOL!  ::D:  Nice dream. Sorry I was unresponsive. I promise to be a better DC next time.

----------


## ninja9578

Too bad I didn't get lucid, we might have had some fun  ::hump:: 

No dreams from last night, was exhausted from a 12 mile run.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some fragments, but slept in so they disappeared.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Check Engine*All I remember is driving with my father somewhere and my check engine light and a few others came on.  They kept flickering on and off

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Jumping on Walls*My family was asleep and we were in some sort of weird house.  I knew of secret ways around the house by climbing up the walls and getting on top of them.  I managed to sneak into my brother's room and then into the bathroom where I remembered that the toilet didn't work.

I went back up to my room the normal way, but my father caught me.  He told me that it was 2am and that I should be asleep.  I thought maybe that's why I hadn't become lucid yet, it was too early.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Ashleigh making me Dinner*I was at the Carousel (I guess) and Ashleigh wanted to make me dinner, but there was no orange juice to cook with.  I saw two things of lime juice and we tried both of them and I determined that the bigger bottle, diluted 4:1 should suffice.  Ron came in and asked what we were doing and we told him.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Split and Walk on Water*

I don't remember anything before being lucid but I was in the back yard of my old house with Chris Farley and we had flown there.  There were maple leaves falling from the trees and I asked him if he wanted one.  He said that he did, but they were probably too high. 

I told him that there is no such thing as too high in a dream and floated up and grabbed some leaves.  We ate them for some reason.  Then I walked into the evergreens and decided that I would split myself in half.  This was much harder than I though.  I split my vision easily like a co-op video game, but my body was difficult.

I tried first moving one body, then the other, but even though my vision was split, my body was still one.  Finally I split up and walked off in opposite directions.  I could only manage to do this for a few seconds, but managed to get about thirty feet apart from myself.

I told Chris what I had done as my vision came back to my one self and I decided to go after my other self and see if I was still there.  I flew around the shed, which was in the middle of being redone, but I wanted there.

Chris kept wondering what my name was, he thought it was Phil or Bill.  I told him that I was Bill, and that Phil was a groundhog.  (Weird, my name isn't Bill  ::?: )  I flew through some weird structures of wood, kind of like bunk beds without beds.

I remembered that I also wanted to walk on water and thought about heading back to the stream, but noticed that the ground was soaked.  I tried to walk on it, but kept sinking.  I then flew up onto one of the wooden structures over deep water.  I then jumped down and ran across the surface of the water.  It was fun, but when I slowed down I sank again.  I ran through the water until I woke up.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Water Slide*I was on top of the water slide and a few of my friends were going down so I went too.  I pulled myself in when I started, but stalled anyway at a hump.  I had to push myself over it and then start going again, it was embarrassing, but I wasn't the only one who had trouble on the slide

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*At the pool with Linds*Lindsay and I were playing around in the pool (this might have been part of the last dream) and I kept going under water and jumping around.  I surfaced and Lindsay was sitting on the edge and I went to talk to her.  She said that she wanted to break up with me, but had a great time with me.  I didn't know what else to say so I said "okay."

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Tremors and Kids*I was on top of a roof and the walking things from Tremors were below us.  I grabbed a big pipe and hit it on the head with it, but it didn't budge.  Someone got behind us, it was a kid and we threw some sort of chemical in their direction which caused a flash or fire, which kept them at bay.

They were trying to hurt us and were in close quarters to each other now so I grabbed another container of the chemical and threw it at them, but it didn't burn the way that I wanted it to and none of them were hurt.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Dog Food*I was at Agway looking for dog food, but they were closed.  I noticed a woman putting on a smock, but not opening the door so I went Pet Central.  They said that they grew and hunted everything there and didn't have dog food so I took my dogs somewhere else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Volleyball*There were a number of people playing volleyball, there were two games going on on a single net so I thought we should consolidate and play one bigger game.  We played alright, but I had some bad serves.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sleepover*I was going to a sleepover at a huge building, kind of like a walmart.  There were a lot of people there and I saw Cheng and went over to him.  He told me that I had to sign in so I did.  For some reason they asked me my weight in both english and metric.

I realized that I had left my iPod in the car so I went out to get it and I noticed that my car wasn't parked correctly so I hit a button on my remote to get it to park itself.  It started to pull out of the parking lot so I hit the button again to stop it.  Then one more time to get it back into the parking lot.

I mentioned to a friend who was watching it that the AI sucked and that it nearly hit everything in sight.  I kept going and Eric decided to roller dance in front of it as it parked.  His shoes were strange, they had a huge bright ball  on the front by the toe and nothing else that rolled, he had to dance on his toes.

We somehow ended up in the woods and Claire was there.  I decided to video the trek back to the walmart on my iPod, which had turned into an iPhone.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*KKK, Obama, Amber, and Lucy Lui*I was walking to a Ku Klux Klan rally to protest and was surprised to see how many supporters there were.  I decided to hold off harassing them until the rally started.  I found a lot of my friends there and went to sit with them.  I noticed that one of the KKK members had copies of my father's books in german and I laughed.  I thought about taking them because I knew that my dad wouldn't want his book read by such people, but I didn't.

Barack Obama came out and started talking to us (the protesters) and the whole thing turned into an Obama rally.  I came over to where I was laying on a couch and shook my hand and for some reason laid down on top of me.  ::shock:: 

I then took him to my karate studio and he joined my class.  Somehow then I left and ran into Amber at the store and she asked me if I would like to go to the Steamtown Mall with her later and I told her that I very much would because I had to get something.

We said that she'd pick me up at my father's house, even though I was going to my mom's house.  I told her that I'd try and get to his house as quickly as possible, but that she should come a little later.

I'm not sure how that came into the next part, but I was fighting someone.  We both had weapons, I believe that I had a three sectional staff and they had a bo staff, but I can't remember.  I also remember seeing a woman coming after me with a huge blade, nearly six feet long and shaped like a sickle's blade.

It was Lucy Lui and I fought her for a while before disarming her and using her own weapon against her, but then fought her unarmed.  I grabbed ahold of her and tried to take her down, but saw a fence in front of me so I tackled her threw it.  somehow she ended up on top of me and she kissed me.  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*High Speed Driving*I was at the high school parking lot, figuring out a way to get FreeBasic to work on the Mac but we had to get somewhere very quickly.  My father drove and I showed him a short cut across the school, but he went nuts.  He went about ninety on back roads and even crossed a number of trees to get to a side road that none of us new about.  We ended up in some sort of barn.

I was surrounded by sheep and they were cute, but aggressive.  I asked why they were there and the guy said breeding, one had just produced a one in a million and another had produced a one in a quadrillion.  I asked what that meant and he said quality.

One of them was named Paramount and I wondered where the names came from.  The guy said that sometime when they come home they get attached to an object and the name came from that.  I'm not sure what the object could have been, perhaps a movie.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Wrong Title*I was laying in my bed (I think in my old house) and I noticed that my book "Of Mice and Men" was written as "Uf Mice and Men," which I was surprised at.  I had hoped that it wasn't too late to get it fixed because I didn't want it published like that.  I went into Photoshop, but couldn't find the cover art.

I then found another copy of the book and it was spelled correctly, but then the text changed.  I looked away and it changed again.  That was an obvious dream sign.  Now the title was a bunch of lines that made I kept looking back and forth, trying to get it to change again, but I couldn't.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Hanging Out With Lauren*Lauren and I were watching television up in here room and we were only partially dressed.  She left for a second and I got confused because I didn't know where she went.  I went into Jeremy's old room where Becky was and asked her.

She said that Lauren was watching a movie, I told her that she had been watching one with me and it made me sad.  Becky then complained that she was fat and everyone told her that she wasn't.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Running Against Yak*I was nearing the final turn of my 6 mile loop when I approached John Yak.  He was carrying a backpack and some sort of huge wrench.  I talked to him as I laboured (should have been a dream sign, but the last few days I've been running hard.)  I told him that I was on the last leg of my 12 mile run today and he said that he was about to win a race.

I was upset that I didn't know about it, if he was winning, then I surely would have won by a lot.  I asked him about it and I forget what he said.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Gotta Get to Class*I was in high school and one class had just ended (I think it was physics) and I said to a friend that I had nothing to read during study hall so I would go to my locker and get my iPod. 

I went to my locker and struggled to remember the combination 39-30-48.  I pulled it open and pulled out some stuff and realized that I had forgotten my wallet somewhere and had no money for lunch.  I went through my bag looking for it or some money before giving up.

I remembered that I had my credit card, but then immediately realized that it was in my wallet.  I closed the locker and hurried up the death valley hill of the XC course where kids were playing 4-square.  I noticed how hard of a time I was having running.  I knew that was a dream sign, but didn't have time to look around  :Mad: 

In retrospect, I'm glad that I didn't get lucid since I was right at the end of my dream and I want my 100th lucid to be great. 

An interesting note: I remembered my father's locker combo at the YMCA from 5 years ago  ::shock::  38-8-30

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Hole in One*I was playing golf with my father and had a really nice drive.  We got close to the pin and I noticed that my ball had landed only a few inches from the hole.  On my father's next shot he accidentally knocked my ball in, giving me a technical hole in one. 

I remember putting that ball away so that I could keep it.  It had a red mark on it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Homestead Golf Course*A lot of DV Members were playing the Homestead Golf Course so I decided to find an easier way through it.  Aquanina and Aphius had the same idea and were a little ahead of me, but I was being more thorough.

For some reason Aquanina kept going from herself to a teddy bear and then back again.  I found some quick ways around the golf course, though I don't think anyone listened because it kept getting jammed.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Rental Place*A bunch of us were heading to New York for a while and I stopped in a tiny movie rental place to look for something to watch, but there was nothing good.  They also had guitar parts so I decided to get a new slide, a metal one.  I tried to find one the right size as my friends stole things.

The guy chased us out of the place because we were stealing, but we got to the car and ran away from him.  Some old lady continued to stalk us into the woods and eventually found us behind some rocks.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Chairity 5K*I was icing my knee and took the ice off in preparations for a 5K that LD4All was hosting.  I started to run slowly, not in the front where I usually am.  The course was narrow and actually went through buildings.  It was weird and I never even came close to finding the front of the pack.

----------


## apachama

Whats LD4All?  Sounds interesting.

----------


## ninja9578

You've never heard of LD4All?  It's the other major lucid dreaming forum  :tongue2:

----------


## PuppyCat

Wow! You have really cool dreams, and great recall too! What do you use to EILD?

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Sniping*I was in a section of Halo where I had just come out of an elevator and there were sleeping Grunts in a hallway.  I snuck around and started to shoot them with the sniper rifle.  I tried to get as many double kills as I could.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Biking, Running, and Hang Gliding*I was running through towns and noticed Bunny biking away from us.  My friends all had bikes and I was fast enough to keep up with them so we started up to his house.  I kept up until the big hill, where I couldn't hang with the bikes.

I got to the top and they had waited for me, I told them to go ahead because I wouldn't be able to keep up any longer.  I said that I wished I had a hang glider so that I could easily get back down.  Someone had a flimsy one, I wasn't too thrilled with it, but used it anyway.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Boating and a Cute Girl*I was on a boat with a few people and one of the girls was flirting with me.  It was a sail boat and none of us new how to sail all that well so we kept making breakneck turns and couldn't figure out how to get it straightened out.

Then this girl and I were hanging out with some other people in a pizza place, I thin it was Papa Primos.  I was trying to convince her to let me come home with her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Space*I was holding onto a rocket and a friend that was going into space with me told me to watch Saturn because it looked so much different in space, she said that it seemed to loose it's rings.

I closed my eyes so that they would dark adjust immediately and ended up looking at Saturn.  It did go round, but only because it's rings circled it the wrong way.  I also saw Venus circling the Earth.  It had a tiny rock centre and a big atmosphere and I knew that wasn't right, it should have been the same size of Earth.

I went to Venus and was told to make a match bomb in the shape of a candy cane for some reason.  I did, and gave it to some kid who ate it.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some really weird fragments, but I'm not sure how they went together.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Terrorist Plot*I entered a house where we were going to unravel a terrorist plot to attack something.  I was one of the first to arrive, but I noticed as other people did they started to bump into each other's cars when they parked.

There was one guy who wasn't supposed to be there, but wanted to help anyway.  He just ran around trying to figure out what was going on, but we were all five steps ahead of him.

I went down an elevator that I remember stopped on every floor.  It opened and the rooms that I wanted to go in lit up.  I found myself in a classroom where a spanish teacher briefed us.

That guy came into the room too and asked what was going on, but the teacher spoke spanish to him and he left confused.  He then told us that the terrorists had left a message, they new that they would attack something after it happened, not during for some reason.  He put a few words on the board that they didn't understand.

I immediately recognized it as an anagram and that it rearranged to Mardi Gras.  I figured that they would attack New Orleans, but had no idea why they would do it after Mardi Gras and not during.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Packing with Dinosaurs*I was leaving a hotel room or something like that and was packing everything away.  For some reason there were six man-eating dinosaurs to pack up too.  I managed to trick three of them into a corner and hold them there with furniture.  To add to the fact that they were dinosaurs, they were also invisible and there were three more loose.  I decided to not risk getting killed so I ran out of the room and locked the door.  

My mother had done the same thing with her dinosaurs and I drove quickly away from the place, not sure if we checked out or not.

I watched a weird dinosaur show on History last night.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*100th Lucid Dream*I was watching kids play some sort of game, but one kid was able to change his size.  He made himself huge and punched out an object that was thrown to him by another kid, who was able to fly.  Looked like Stan from South Park.

the kid then went back to normal size, but realized that he was in the arctic, so he grew huge again so that he could back to where he belonged in a few steps.

I then became lucid and wanted to review what had happened and I used my phone like a remote control.  I saw the kid small in a huge cone and realized that he could grow big and walk to where he used to be.

I watched him grow fairly large, and then climb out of the cone.  The kid was me and I was muscular as hell.  The size of the cone was like bookshelves and there were even books on some of them.  

On time he knocked the books over and I said wow, my memory didn't remember that, but my dream memory did.  I then joined bodies with the kid who was me and looked down.

There was a stairway down past all of the books and I decided to check it out so I flew down into a dungy basement.  There was a fireplace and I thought about grabbing the fire, but I looked around instead.  Then I woke up.  That was my 100th lucid dream 
 ::breakitdown:: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Park*I was at a park with my dog and a little girl was hanging around me too.  She asked me to take her down to lower levels so that she wouldn't get in trouble.  I had a doll for my cousin in my hand so I told the little girl to hold it while I picked her up and hurried down stairs.

We were on the 20th something story and I dropped her off somewhere near the 8th.  Then I continued down to find my family or friends.  I looked through my backpack for my wallet and realized that it might be missing, but I was sure that I'd find it somewhere.  I then realized that I had forgotten to get the doll back from the little girl.

I left the restaurant to look for her.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*NASA's Swimming Pool*I was a mythbuster and we were at NASA's training facility and we were on some sort of flotation device above a net and some other objects underneath the water.  I fell out of the floatation device to check it out, the net was sturdy, but the NASA guys told me to come back up, our time was up.  I think I was training to go into space.

I then went into their cool down pool for some laps.  We were supposed to be doing them at a comfortable pace, but I raced each of them.  I picked the butterfly stroke because I know that I'm fastest at it.  I skimmed along the top of the water like I normally do in dreams.  I immediately recognized it as a dream sign, but decided to go with the dream rather than manipulate it.  I didn't even control what I did.

We rotated lanes constantly and raced some of the other potential astronauts.  The trainer looked at me after I beat him and said "You're good"  I thanked him and moved down a few more lanes, next to a pretty brunette.

I raced her and won, then a blonde came into the pool.  The lanes were full so she ended up in my lane and I had to follow her, but before we swam another lap the brunette was told it was her time in the simulator.

The blonde, who was Sarah Jessica Parker, said "thank god," not wanting to race her.  I guess she hadn't seen me swim yet.  I moved over to the lane next to her and we raced.

I decided to use some control for this one and I could have finished the race by flying over the water, but I decided to still swim.  I finished one length of the pool in three strokes, I think my body was coming completely out of the water like a dolphin.

I went back the other way in another three strokes.  I was so fast that I was coming down as I touched the end of the pool.  She was done with me and I kissed her, but didn't force her to kiss me back.  She kind of did nothing for a moment and I pulled her hand down and put it into my pants.  Then I woke up, but remembered to DEILD this time.  I felt the shift and then saw an advertisement for a Russian, which I knew wasn't real, but I decided to watch it until the dream stabilized.  I felt that it did and I opened my eyes to a room that I thought looked familiar.  I lost my lucidity as I thought that I was in my uncle's guest room with my brother.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

yayyyyyy

----------


## capoopy

Happy 100th LD  ::D:

----------


## apachama

Happy 100th! And 101st

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks all, 100 more soon I hope  ::D: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sarah Palin*My brother woke me up for school.  Sarah Palin had shown up to talk to us, but she was kind of bitchy.  We ended up at my grandfather's house waiting for my mother and she was talking to us.  I was surprised that she asked us very open ended questions.  She asked us why we thought the economy was so bad.  Of course we told her Bush, for some reason I don't think she expected that and was shocked.

I went to the couch to take a nap after my mother comes, but then go outside to help Mark do some work before a storm comes.  I go to take down volleyball nets before a storm blows them all away and we see a small tornado coming towards us. 

My brother runs across a lake to get away from it, but it dissipates into a tiny little swirl as it gets to us and we play around in it.  My brother goes into it and suddenly there is a big fireball.  He is hurt and we all gather around him to help him.

----------


## ninja9578

Pain in my knee kept me up so I didn't sleep very well.  I don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Did my new technique for the study last night.  Had a lucid dream, don't remember if it was during the technique or not, I don't think so.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Tripping on the Moon*I'm pretty sure that I knew this whole thing wasn't real.  I was on the Moon and hallucinating that I was seeing the 1969 moon landing, but it was very comical.  As Neil Armstrong descended and started to make his famous "one small step" statement, he tripped and fell onto the moon's surface.  I cracked up.

They are throwing a ball around on the moon and I decide to go intercept it.I then seem to lose lucidity, but I knew the older stuff wasn't real.  I was going to write it down, but figured that I could just ask NASA for a tape of it.

Lebron James was in the basement and freaking out because there was a scorpion.  I kicked it and it fell apart, but it's legs and midsection continued to move, which was kind of freaky.

Clarity: Very Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Kissing Tao*All I remember is going lucid with Tao and deciding to make out with her.  Because I closed my eyes, I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Science of Sleep Music WBTB*I was thinking about the tones that I was using for the M4A in the technique that I'm creating and I noticed that it kind of sounded like the music from dream scene in the Science of Sleep.  I wanted to hone it in and make it into that exactly so I scanned through the movie to a dream scene.

I saw Stephanie, watching her body as she realized that she was still asleep.  This made me realize that I am also asleep.  I look at Stephanie, who has turned into a cute asian girl, I think Cella Monet Sum from College.  I complimented how cute she was and watched herself through the window with her.

In the other room there was a blonde girl sleeping on a couch while there was s strange light pattern on the wall, similar to light refractions on the bottom of a pool, but they didn't move.  Nothing in the room did.

I asked where my roommate was (meaning Becky) and she didn't know.  I looked around the room and picked up a calculator.  When I opened it up there were randomness on the screen.  I typed in 5x5 and got the answer 24.8.  I said it was close and tried 9x9.  I got 81, but it said that they were both even numbers  ::?: 

I noticed the dream getting weak so I put the calculator away, thinking that it was causing my brain to think too hard.  I then went across the room and looked at some sticky notes on the wall.  I could make out letters, but they were all scrambled, not one real word among them.

Racheal then came over to me and gave me a hug.  I closed my eyes for a second before opening them again for fear that I would lose the dream.  Lauren also hugged me from behind and grabbed my hands.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Fighting a Tree*I'm in a race with my friends down a hill.  I'm in second place, but not pushing it at all.  I decide to push it and catch the person in front of me and Joe and everyone else decides to cheat and cut off the corner by the house on the big downhill on the way to the vet / golf course.

I turn the corner and push towards them, but I realize that I'm having a hard time running.  I tell Dan that I think that I might be dreaming.  I try jumping and land normally.  I try it again, hit some shrubs and jump off of them really high.  I show all my friends up and fly down the hill, just an inch off of the ground in a standing position.  I jump up high and start flying towards the sky, hellbent on visiting another planet for the task of the year.  

I reach the top of a tree and it swats me down. ::shock::   I hit the ground hard and come up and start beating up the tree.  My punches only leave little dents in it.  I try to climb it,  but the branches are so thick that I can't find a way.

I give up, do a backflip off of the tree, and run down the hill and leap into the air again.  I'm now near the shed by the house I grew up in.  I cover the trees with my hands so that I can't see them, they seem to be a mental block for me.  I close  my eyes and imagine that I'm already in space.

I have a false awakening where I'm in a plane, above the clouds in a transatlantic flight.  I hear the captain tell us that to our left we can see my hometown and I complain that the flight is taking too long.  We then also pass Albany somehow.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night, but I know I had some wild dreams.  Maybe they will come back to me.

----------


## ninja9578

Woke up at 6:40 today for an international job interview  :tongue2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Good luck, Ninja!

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks.

The next couple days I gotta get up early so I don't think I'll have many good dreams to share.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: 
Sleep: 
*Lunch and the Beach Contest*I was in some sort of cafeteria and my friends saved me a spot at their table, but not a seat.  I grabbed a chair and sat down, noticing that the dog had peed on the floor, but I didn't say anything; someone else would clean it up.

An old man tried to cut the line to get utensils, however a supervisor yelled at him.  The old man understood that if he broke the rules all the kids would too.  I excused myself, I was going to go downstairs into the store for peanut butter.  I wasn't sure if I was allowed to or not.

I went down one escalator, but then realized that the next one was going the wrong direction.  I ran down it as I overheard some manager yelling at a kid that the escalator was going the wrong way.

I dropped all my money, which was in the forum of change and started to clean it up, but there was a ton of it.  It started to fill up both my pockets.

Suddenly I was on the beach with some people on a game where we had to build a party car.  A part of a boat would be the doors and the frame that we had built out of bamboo was huge.  The girl didn't think it would hold together.

Me and the girl took a walk and started talking about how it was high tide.  She asked me how the tides works.  Someone else overheard that and said that it was because the moon rotated around the earth once a month so we had two week tides.

I told her it was because the earth rotated and that's why we had tides every 12 hours.  We talked for a while and it was raining.  I held her/his (she turned into a guy) that I liked the sound of the rain and that I like him.  I kissed him, and then I think I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Tennis Ball*I was watching an olympic 4x200 meter relay team warming up and they were doing indian runs with a tennis ball.  Suddenly I was part of the tennis ball team and we were playing against another team.  I wasn't quiet sure of the rules, but I assumed it was like ultimate frisbee so I started chucking it towards my team mates.  They said that in a month if I liked the game I could join their team.  They didn't know that I was good at ultimate.

I retired when they did to get some food and I saw Layton and asked him what a weird looking piece of food was.  He said that it was just bread dipped in gravy.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Soccer*I was at the YMCA on a Friday night and a woman brought a little kid in to play soccer and she asked if it was alright for parents to get involved.  I told her that this was pickup soccer and warned her that this was adult soccer, but he could play if he wanted to.

I went to get rid of all of the mats and stuff from gymnastics when they started playing.  I was on asher's team, but he looked like Seeker.  We started to play and I had some great saves, but a pass from my brother hooked around me and went into the goal.

----------


## ninja9578

Odd, I don't remember a single dream.

I was going to do the experiment last night, but the M4A was transfered onto my external by mistake and a regular alarm went off.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Little Girl*I was at Springfield elementary school and they had a new student who everyone loved.  She was brilliant and gave everyone math problems to solve for some reason.  Principal Skinner and Superintendent Chalmers loved her because all the kids were zombies when she was around (not literally).

While she was playing catch with a huge pipe she excused herself and went downstairs, giving the game off to Ralph.  Ralph didn't understand the game and threw the pipe into a window, which broke.

Superintendent Chalmers and Principal skinner didn't want to lose her so they followed her.  I did too, but they got downstairs and passed the door that I saw her go into.  I found her in a corner hiding like a frightened kitten.  She was tired of being the good girl all the time.  I gave her some ideas to raise hell and I think she went along with them.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Cartman vs Jedi*The first thing I remember was stuffing marijuana joints into apples for some reason.  Some other people showed up and started to eat them and then the next thing that I remember is Cartman leading an army.  He had taken over a town.

There were a number of jedi sneaking up from the cliff behind him, but they were kind of stoned, they were the ones eating the apples.  One of them got really sick.

"To the hospital, I will take you," Yoda said before the stoned jedi fell and broke himself hitting the ground.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Trains and Planes WILD*I saw a number of military vehicles coming towards me and a train.  I flew around some trees to try and see what was going on.  Then I decided to attack the convoy.  I jumped off of a plastic chair, which I willed to stay put and flew quickly into the train. 

I remember getting a cramp in my leg and having to adjust how I was flying because of it.  I think I pushed over the train and then headed towards the sky.  I saw a plane and grabbed onto it.  I don't remember much after that.

----------


## Astroman129

> *Murder Lucid*
> 
> 
>  From the back a young woman with curly dark hair stood up and said that her name was Astro.[color="navy"]



Heh, a reference to me? But I'm not a girl... -_-

Oh well, I think you had that dream before I joined, anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Tremors*Me and some people were trapped in a building while graboids attacked the town.  We all went on the roof, but ours was very steep and we had a hard time staying on it.  I remember going onto the ground many times and nearly being killed.  We ended up only a few feet off the ground hanging on a metal structure.

My father was nearly eaten, but the graboid's mouth grabbed him and part of the structure so he couldn't take it.  I saw a brick stoop and wondered if we could make it there before they grabbed us.

I didn't watch it, but I noticed that tremors 4 was on television last night.

----------


## Neeros

> [right][size="1"]
> 
> There were a number of jedi sneaking up from the cliff behind him, but they were kind of stoned, they were the ones eating the apples.  One of them got really sick.
> 
> "To the hospital, I will take you," Yoda said before the stoned jedi fell and broke himself hitting the ground.



LOL @ stoned jedi

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything last night.  The alarms for my technique went off, but I wasn't in REM.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Xenamorphs*Sigourney Weaver and I are in some sort of facility that is overrun by Xenomorphs.  We manage to escape the facility by going to the bottom and jumping out into a river.  Turns out it's the Rio Grande.  Sigourney and I are in agreement that we have to destroy the facility before any of those creatures got out.  We climb back up another hole and find a store room.  

The two of us trash it and find anything that will burn and put them in a few piles.  We light some roaring fires and then get out of there before we suffocate.  As we open the door to escape back into the river a Xenamorph jumps out at us.  We slam the door shut but then realize that we have to pull it into the room with us. 

I pull it into the room, being careful of it's inner mouth and then we both go back into the river, leaving the xenomorph to burn.  We realize that the fire hadn't taken off and I go back to see if there is any accelerants in the store room (the xenomorph is gone.)

The Xenomorph


I fine a few, but I can't get the fire going again.  I see that the facility staff are breaking down the door.  I go to Sigourney and tell her that we have to go because they know that we tried to kill them.

We jump down into the river and make our way towards Mexico.  There are border guards there so I lay down and duck my head down so that they can't see me.  They eventually leave and we make our way into Mexico.

We get trapped under some steel cables that are moving back and forth gathering cotton.  We all duck underneath it and I use some wires that I had to deflect it.  They see us and let us get up and go into some sort of fighting ring.

The ask my name, fighting style, and rank.  I tell them and meet up with some other people.  One guy looks at my card and was surprised that I was only a black belt.  He was a general.  I told him in Karate there is no rank of general.

----------


## ninja9578

During my Rhythm WILD I had a very brief DEILD

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Objects*I saw mostly hypnogogic hallucinations of various objects, but soon I felt the conscious shift and entered a dream.  I was outside somewhere, but my vision quickly blurred and I either woke up or had a FA.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Sex Lucid Dream*I was on main street and driving fairly quickly.  I neared the end of the street and pressed the brakes, but they didn't do anything.  I slammed them in all the way and still got nothing.  I panicked, pulled on the emergency brake and put the transmission in reverse.  I managed to slow down enough to make the turn, then I realized that I was probably dreaming as everything turned into a rap music video.  I reached out of the car and grabbed Alicia Keys and picked her up.  I kept my focus on everything around me too as I had sex with her.

I thought about ditching her and flying down the river, but she slapped me.  I finished just as I had a false awakening.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Bethy and Meghan*I was in some sort of a co-ed locker room.  Bethy had to go to the bathroom, but there was a guy lifting weights next to the doors.  She asked me why and I said that I didn't know.  I noticed that she was completely bottomless and just wearing a black bra.

I went to talk to her and tease her, we ended up in this little room with some other people.  At some point she turned into Meghan Wall and we were in some sort of auditorium.  There was a guy up there demonstrating something and he asked for anyone with judo experience.  Mike and I stood up, he then asked for black belts.  I asked him if he meant black belts in judo or black belts in general.

He said in general so I went down.  I put on a gi, which was a pain because I already had my belt on and had to take it off.  I eventually got it back on, but didn't tie the belt correctly.  He noticed that my leg was braced and didn't want to hurt me.  He brought me to the back where he had a list of techniques and asked me if I knew them.  I didn't recognize the names, but told him that I would know them if I saw them.

Turns out that Meghan and I were supposed to go somewhere else so we left.  I asked her if she had my wallet, which I had given to her and she said yes.  We ended up in a room playing red light / green light.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Oopsn, don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Face Huggers and Clairity*I was at the beach with some people and they had all gotten attacked by facehuggers.  They were lined up in rows and columns and I figured that I could get the facehuggers off by pinching their noses and waiting for them to pass out.  It worked, but I thought that it would only work for a few.

Clairity was one of the ones attacked and I tried desperately to get them off of her.  Eventually it came off with the help of Aquanina.  We managed to get them off of most of the people.

Facehugger

----------


## Clairity

OMG.. that's so freakin' scary!!  ::shock::  Thanks for saving me ninjy!!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

I'll fight those scary aliens for you Clairity.   :smiley:   I hope while it was attached to you it didn't get a chance to inject the alien into your body.

----------


## Clairity

> I'll fight those scary aliens for you Clairity.  I hope while it was attached to you it didn't get a chance to inject the alien into your body.



 :Eek:  ..  ::morecrying::  (I'm scared now)


.

----------


## guitarboy

lol i want to have a dream about that now. the face hugger, like alien vs predator?

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

> ..  (I'm scared now)



Oh, don't be scared Clairity.  *Does a CAT-Scan* There's nothing there.  :smiley: 





> lol i want to have a dream about that now. the face hugger, like alien vs predator?



Well, I didn't like the AVP very much, I like the real Alien movies.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Food Poisoning*Some people and I had gone into a restaurant or some place like that and had some sandwiches to eat.  Then we started working out.  Suddenly my brother got really sick and started throwing up.  I left the room to get something to help him clean up with.

Then I noticed someone else throwing up too.  My brother cried out for someone to help him as he dry heaved.  Then I threw up too.  We realized that the bread from the sandwiches had been tainted.

Everyone in the gym threw up.  I was then talking to Becky and Sam walked in.  I was happy to see her and pulled her down on top of me and I hugged her  ::hug::   She said that she would be back after she ate something.

I told her that wasn't a good idea and the reason that there were tarps all over the place was because everyone who had eaten the food had thrown up all over the place.  Eventually everyone left to go upstairs and I thought about following them, but hung out with Sam a little more.

----------


## Clairity

> <Removed cause of stalkers>



I like ninja's Twilight Zone!  ::D:  





> Oh, don't be scared Clairity. *Does a CAT-Scan* There's nothing there. .



Thank ninjy.. that's a relief!  :boogie: 





> Everyone in the gym threw up.



Ewwwwww!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

> I like ninja's Twilight Zone!



By the name of your DJ I figured.  ::D: 





> Ewwwwww!



I know, it was all brown and slimy  :Eek:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lulz.... brown and slimy.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Sharks*I don't remember why, but I'm in a tiny boat trying to get to a bigger boat, but my boat sinks.  I decided to backstroke, but keep the boat out in front of my like a shield.  It works out as I block some huge sharks from attacking me.

When I get to the boat, for some reason they can't get me up yet.  I dive deep, but the shark follows me so I go back up between two boats.  They send a monkey overboard to look for something, then pull me up.

I ask them why they sent a monkey, he says it was an alien that looked like a monkey.

----------


## guitarboy

> Clarity: Medium
> Sleep: Good
> *Sharks*I don't remember why, but I'm in a tiny boat trying to get to a bigger boat, but my boat sinks.  I decided to backstroke, but keep the boat out in front of my like a shield.  It works out as I block some huge sharks from attacking me.
> 
> When I get to the boat, for some reason they can't get me up yet.  I dive deep, but the shark follows me so I go back up between two boats.  They send a monkey overboard to look for something, then pull me up.
> 
> I ask them why they sent a monkey, he says it was an alien that looked like a monkey.



im confused >.< thats an odd dream, alien monkeys , and ignorant people that don't realize the great ninja is going to be eaten by sharks >.<

----------


## ninja9578

I would have just roundhouse kicked those sharks  ::D: 

I don't remember any dreams from last night, I got up early to play golf.

----------


## Twoshadows

This is for you because you like to kayak.



TS

----------


## ninja9578

*squeal!*  ::smitten:: 

I wuv you Twoshadows!  I'd write a message to you in the beach too, but it's too cold up here now to kayak until spring  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I remember a ton of dream fragments, but I have no idea how they fit together.  I know that I had a Lake Placid dream where someone got eaten by a crocodile.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I just want to aleart you that the universe is about to implode since you posted in a locked thread. Prepare to be terminated.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Winder Wonderland*I'm not sure what I was dreaming about before, but I had a false awakening in my old house.  I was fairly sure that it was a dream and looked around the room for confirmation.  I remember a box of multigrain cheerios there and then I jumped a few times and notices that I was jumping higher than I should have been.

I looked out the window, it was snowy out.  I pushed my head through the window, but got stuck.  I pulled myself back in the room and rammed through the window and flew over the roof to the dining room.

I flew down to the street and looked up, the sky was full of stars and it was beautiful.  I actually felt cold though.  I flew up threw the trees and knocked down some icicles.  I then decided to prank my neighbours.  I flew up to their house (missed once) and knocked on their house.

I saw Cleveland and Loretta talking about something on their rooftop and Cleveland fell down.  I guess somehow he was going down on Loretta and text showed up in the air that Loretta loved the taste of semen  ::?: 

The snow could have come from either talking to Snowy Egypt last night or talking to lagunagirl about snow runs in XC.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Civil War and Carousel*I was in the civil war and attacking some fort on a hill.  We were out of ammo so we were throwing rocks.  I found a number of nice round rocks, but everyone kept saying the hexagonal and pentagonal rocks were better, but I couldn't find any.

We eventually found a nice beach in the rocks and stopped fighting.  I then found myself working up at the boats with my brother.  It was the first day and I saw beer bottles and garbage all over the place.  I asked him to clean them up while I got the boats ready.

Pizza boxes were all over the place too and eventually everyone had to help out.  I climbed a scaffolding up to a garbage can and cleaned it out.  Some of the pizza boxed still had a ton of pizza in them and we thought it was such a waste.

I helped take the garbage up front while Tom brought two of the girls up front to show them stuff.  They were each wearing sexy outfits and I couldn't help but look.  Somehow I got dirty and needed a shower so I took one.  I noticed the girls watching me, but went right ahead and finished.

The geometric shapes came from The Cusp's discussion on geometric craters on the moon.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Cleaning Out*I was cleaning out an apartment that apparently I shared with a lot of people.  Chris King told me that we were out of toilet paper and left.  Tony from Texas told me that I wasn't ready to be a writer, which made me mad considering I've been published.

Somehow I ended up hanging out with two girls, one of which was gay.  Unfortunately, I was attracted to the lesbian.  I managed to get her into my bed and we had a threesome (MMF)  The other guy was named Erik Doak.  The girl kind of looked like Erin, but wasn't entirely.  

I then realized when I got home, that I had forgotten to take 3 of my finals.  I was so busy packing and excited to come home I forgot that I had to take 3 more finals.  It was Tuesday and I had finals on Wednesday.  I tried to figure out what I would do because it was too early to go down there in the morning, but I didn't have the key to the apartment which I had cleaned out.

----------


## Twoshadows

> *squeal!* 
> 
> I wuv you Twoshadows! I'd write a message to you in the beach too, but it's too cold up here now to kayak until spring



 
With a reation like that I'll send you another. ::D: 

I had taken several, but sent what I thought was the best. But this one is okay too.

I'm sorry it's too cold to kayak now where you live. My friend and I want to try to kayak all through the winter here. I'm not sure if we will be able to do it or not, but we'll try. Of course, you'll know, because I'll be posting pictures...or not.

----------


## ninja9578

::smitten::   :Clairity's Hug: 

I'm going to the beach in a few days in NC so I'll write you a message in the sand too  ::D:   Not bringing my kayak, but a boogie board instead  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

Odd, I don't even remember having a dream last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Birthday*I was at my grandfather's old house and my Uncle Tom was there and he was changing everyone's oil.  I noticed that he had done my car and asked if he had used synthetic oil.  He said no and that upset me because I know that you can't use regular oil on a car that's been using synthetic.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*YMCA*I was in front of the YMCA and thought what I might do if I was dreaming.  It dawned on me that I was dreaming and tried to jump up, but came down normally.  I went into the Y, still not sure that I was actually dreaming.  I saw Ayden in there and he went up stairs to a class.  I also remember seeing Sara Wentz, but just for a moment.

I signed in and went downstairs, looking for clues to verify that I was dreaming.  I realized that I still had the pen in my hand and knew that I had left it upstairs.  I went downstairs and met someone that I guess my father knew.  She started talking to me and we had a long conversation.  I lost lucidity entirely somewhere in the conversation.  I woke up pissed off that I struggled with lucidity so much.

The dream at the YMCA probably came from doing 3D modeling of weights last night.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Broken Down Car*My car had broken down the road besides the Carousel but there was another car there.  I wondered how I would tow my other car back with it.  Then I noticed three women and a dog.  The dog's name was Betsy.  For some reason that made me lucid.  I asked the woman to repeat the dog's name, then I asked if we had ever met.  She said that she didn't think so and introduced herself as Gevati from Nintendo.  I told her that I was looking for a job in her field.  Then I grabbed her and we made out for a while.  Then I had a false awakening that put me back at the YMCA.  I saw Tyra Banks coming up the stairs.  That made me lucid again for just a moment.  I then lost my lucidity again and wrote down the previous dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Halo*There were a number of us navigating some abandoned futuristic ruins.  Some of us knew that we would die and when, so one guy tried to stay away from where he knew that he would die in.  I guess the ruins had come back in time and their bodies were there.

Eventually there were three of us, one woman, and two of us guys.  The woman froze while crawling along a high ledge on a huge shaft.  I ended up being the last person there and there was a Deconan warrior in front of me.  I saw one of his swords stuck in the wall somewhere.  I used some gravity manipulators in my gloves to pull it to me.  Then as the Deconan fired, I used the sword to block it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Running from a Hillbilly*My brother and I were looking at huge cows and realized that they were using the cows as substitutes for chipmunk meat.  We tried to sneak away, but we had to get through some sheep, one of them bah'd at us.  The farmer turned and saw us.

The farmer came after me with a spear.  I pulled it away from him and threatened him with it, telling him that I knew how to use it.  He came after me and I used the spear to defend myself.  I didn't stab him, but used the staff to deflect his strikes and eventually flip him over me.

We somehow got stuck in a box together.  He was looking for me, so I rammed the side of the box and broke it apart.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Hey-Oh!

Sounds like the making for a bad hick sond  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm going to the beach in a few days in NC so I'll write you a message in the sand too  Not bringing my kayak, but a boogie board instead



 
Oooo...have fun. I used to boogie board as a kid. I haven't done it in many many years now.






> I lost lucidity entirely somewhere in the conversation. I woke up pissed off that I struggled with lucidity so much.





That's too bad that it was frustrating and difficult. It's hard to waste a lucid dream like that. I had one last night that I feel was a total waste too.  ::shakehead2::   ::furious:: 


But hey, you got to make out in the next one. not so bad....

----------


## guitarboy

damn, a girl kissed me in a lucid and i was expecting it, and i woke up >.<

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Disco Donna*I was at some little disco club in That 70s Show and was dancing with Donna.  We started making out a little bit on the dance floor then went over to a couch and kissed some more.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Becca Derry and Mirrors*I was hanging out with some guys and Becca Derry had something small explode on her.  I went over to see what it was and it had been a small lighter.  I thought that it was lucky that it didn't burst into flames.  I helped her pick up the pieces and then went to hang out with the girls.

The guys called me gay for hanging out with all women, I'm not sure how that works  :tongue2:   I played with a small piece of plastic and a mirror, which she had been trying to light on fire.  Eventually we broke them both.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
*Wake up at 5*Kaitlyn Ryan was in my house and I was in a robe of some sort.  I dropped the robe and told her to come hug me, which she did.  I felt her up a little bit, but then somehow she was gone and my mother was there asking my why I was late.  I told her that my alarm hadn't gone off at 5:30.  She said that it did and she heard my watching television.  I slightly remembered that, but thought that it had been a dream, I figured that I had been sleepwalking.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Beer Pong with Joe Russian*I was running past Kuester's Bar when Karl saw me.  We started talking and went into the bar.  We started playing a game like beer pong, except with pennies instead.  Somehow the cups kept reappearing and they were put in a row, but a triangle.  I was doing very good.

----------


## ninja9578

I think I had a dream with marlie, but I don't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

Had quiet a few dreams last night, but didn't have anything to write them down with.  

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*lagunagirl DEILD*I had just woken up from a dream involving lagunagirl, but she wasn't entirely her.  In this dream she was older than me, she looked about 25.  I focused on her to reenter the dream but very little formed other than her.  We made out for a while I think.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Run Away*Some friends and I were busted doing something wrong and the cops found us.  One of my friends had hidden in the bathroom and I told the cop that I would go get him.  I found him and then quickly lead him to the exit where we both made a run for it.

We went separate ways because I didn't want to follow him in the direction of the cops.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Sinking Ship*I was in the water with scuba gear watching a boat sink.  I saw it hit the bottom of the ocean and was surprised at the amount the shockwave hit me.  I then surfaced and flirted with Kari Byron.  I ended up on her boat.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*TwoShadows is Sexy*I was reading TwoShadows' dream journal and she had posted new pictures.  They were pictures of herself in a purple neglige.  They were most of her body and face, not her normal pictures of just part of her.  In the first one she looked kind of chubby, but she looked great in the rest.  There were quite a few of them and in each one she was in different seductive pose.   :drool:

----------


## ninja9578

Remember a lot of stuff, but not how they went together.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Clarity: Medium
> 
> Sleep: Good*TwoShadows is Sexy*I was reading TwoShadows' dream journal and she had posted new pictures. They were pictures of herself in a purple neglige. They were most of her body and face, not her normal pictures of just part of her. In the first one she looked kind of chubby, but she looked great in the rest. There were quite a few of them and in each one she was in different seductive pose.



Oh gosh. Not sure why I would inspire dreams like this. Wait, on second thought, after reading my dream journal and my bizzare dream habits, it's surprising that people would have dreams of me with any clothing at all.  :Oops:

----------


## ninja9578

> it's surprising that people would have dreams of me with any clothing at all.



 ::shock::  I want a naked TwoShadows dream  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I want a naked TwoShadows dream



Sorry. Only *I* get those.... ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Well maybe I'll get lucid next time I see you and I'll undress you myself  ::mrgreen::   Pft, the way my lucids have been going recently, that's not that unlikely.  ::tongue:: 

It was very similar to this:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Faux Master*I had stepped into a martial arts class and was watching for a little while before realizing that the instructor had no idea what he was talking about.  I tried to let him know that he was doing a few of the things wrong, but then he told me to not respect my seniors.

I tried to tell him that I was actually his senior, but he didn't believe me.  I tried to challenge him to a match, but he kept saying no.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Candy and Receptionists*I was at Highlights for Children watching television while the receptionist there was on the phone.  People kept coming by and I offered them candy, but they all declined.  I noticed how cute the receptionist was so when she put down the phone I started flirting with her.

----------


## ninja9578

Long drive home today, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Skydiving with Claire*I was in a rough bar and there were a bunch of rednecks at the bar, they were pissed off because there were liberals there and one of the trucks outside had an Obama bumper sticker on it.  The drunkest of the hillbillies approached the three liberals and slurred out some questions as to who owned the truck, but was too drunk to really talk.

He then pulled out his keys and went to scratch it up, so the owner stepped forwards.  The hillbilly threw a punch, but the liberal blocked it and spun him around, putting him in an arm bar.  He then threw him the other direction, but couldn't get him down.  I wanted to help the guy out and tell him that he needed to twist the guy to get him down, but then an elephant attacked.

Suddenly, I was in the shower when the phone rang and I picked it up.  It was the guy who had been in a fight, he said that there was an elephant on the loose.  I guess I was some sort of hero so I said that I'd be right there and walked down a crowded hallway naked.

I ran into Claire and told her what was going on.  We went back to our room (I guess we lived together) and I changed.  It didn't seem to bother her that I changed right in front of her  ::?: 

For some reason I had to teach her how to skydive.  I took her to a school and the first thing we showed her was how to land.  The instructors also asked for who it was there first time; a few people raised their hands, but not as many as I thought would have.  For some reason we taught her to land on her heads, which isn't right, but maybe the special metal shoes that we were all wearing made a difference.

A large black guy, (looked like Oneironaut) was the instructor and wanted to make her land correctly before actually diving.  He grabbed her (willingly) and they both went off of a cliff.  I watched Claire as she got too close to the bottom, so the instructor somehow levitated up and then dropped her again, pulling her chute, and he fell down without his and they both landed fine.

I noticed that the chute was not the ones that I was used to, it was perfectly round and only a meter across.  It was black and made out of some sort of spandex.  Claire walked up the stairs to me and I hugged her because I was sorry that I had scared her (I assumed that she had been scared while diving.)  

She then went somewhere else and I looked at my own suit.  It wasn't a normal diving suit, and the pull chords were all frilly, they were on either side of my chest and also black.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Delivering for Primos*I was in my car and it was starting to rain.  Mark had asked me to make two delivers for him as a favour.  The first one was two items, which I gave to him, they totaled $9.08.  Then I drove to the next place and my mother was in the car, we went by a Wawas.  But it was spelled Awas.  I asked my mother what that was and she proceeded to tell me what Wawas was, not Awas.  I wondered if that was were I was to make the second delivers, because the receipt said something like that.

But the middle character was a shell so I drove into the Shell gas station.  I literally drove the car into the building and up to the counter.  The guy started telling me a story as I gave him a hot dog.  

I saw Nikki walk in a waved to her.  She waved back and then left the other door.  I tried to figure out how much he owed me.  It was $4.03.  He gave me two fives, and told me to keep it.

I then went back to the car and dropped a single on the wet pavement.  I dove for it a few times before grabbing it and noticing a ten in the ground too.  I went back and told my mom that I had found $10 and she asked me if I had left it and then scolded me for taking it.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a ton of really short dream today, I should have written some down.

----------


## ninja9578

Had another night with just some fragments again.  I remember fighting with a light sabre, but I'm not sure who against.  Watched Star Wars on TV last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Rip Tides and Juno*I was swimming with my brother who kept loosing money out of his pockets.  I was under the water and grabbed it as he lost it.  I noticed a strong rip tide pulling us out so I signaled for my brother to go in as he's not a strong a swimmer as I.

I realized that he was struggling so I told him to go to the edge of the building to the left and pull himself in.  He managed to get up on top of the building and walk to shore.  He wondered why it was so hard because he was fat he should float better above the rip tide.

I told him it was because there was more area to be pulled.  He wondered if someone pregnant would have the same problem and immediately Juno showed up.

Some professor had gotten her pregnant accidentally.  They didn't even have sex, they just somehow got pregnant.  The professor and her didn't like how she had gotten pregnant so they wanted to do it right so one day they spent the entire day having sex.

The next day he was teaching a class and she came by to have sex all day again.  He took her to an awning over the class and she got naked.  I remember that she had been wearing sexy red underwear.  The class got dismissed and Juno went to his office / bedroom above the classroom. 

The professor picked up a walkie talkie to one of his grad students who was in his office / bedroom with her and she snuggled in his bed and went to sleep.  The professor asked if the grad student was alone besides Juno.

He said that there was someone else in their too.  The professor said to ignore the other person and to kill Juno.  He didn't know why, but he didn't feel anything for her anymore and wanted her out of his life.

Somehow it went to a survivor commercial where they all had plenty of food, but had to eat it off of a slanted roof so everything kept falling.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Trying to do Telekinesis DEILD*All I remember about the dream before was that I was in the high school and Molly wanted to come in.  I brought her around and then I woke up.  For some reason I got really horny and told myself that when I went back to sleep I would have a sex dream.  I ended up humping someone, but I don't know who it was.  I ended up having four or five orgasms in a row, it lasted over a minute, probably close to two.  I was on the back porch and I had produced so much semen that it dripped off of the porch into a rose garden where Amy was sleeping. 

Amy woke up and rolled over, wanting me to pet her belly.  I stood up and flew down the stairs and to where the shed should be, but it wasn't there.  I noticed that Amy was here too, which was a shock.

There was a smoky area, where the big bush had burned down and I saw a tennis ball sitting there.  I put my hand out and tried to get it to levitate.  I tried for a minute or two with one hand and then both, but I couldn't get it to do anything.

I saw a car come down The Daily's driveway.  Two people got out of the car.  One of them was Napoleon Dynamite, the other was Exobyte (although I didn't recognize him at the time.)  I flew over to them, kicked off of the car and tried to choke Napoleon.  I then landed on the side of his house and started to punch holes in it.

I managed to tear down a lot of the wall and entered the room.  He was on the computer and I decided to leave.  I made a running jump into the window.   My hands went through it, but my head didn't.  I tried to pull the glass apart so that I could go through as Napoleon heckled me.  I took another run and flew threw it this time.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*CTY rain*I was walking the kids back to their dorms and Michelle and I were flirting.  We had to sit in the lobby for a little bit and I offered Michelle a seat next to me and we flirted some more, bother verbally and physically. 

Trevor came in and said that it was alright to go so I left.  I started to go up some chair stairs back to my place and then realized that I was dreaming.  I jumped off and went looking for Michelle.  I saw her pink sweatshirt down an ally, but accidentally flew into the wall on the far side.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Dreams within Dreams*I was forced into a tight little car with Becca Derry.  She and I were flirting a little bit and the car turned into a bus.  She eventually fell asleep and started to talk in her sleep.  She started to softly say things like "harder" and "deeper" and before I knew it she had started fingering herself.  I tried to get her to wake up gently, but I couldn't.

I was also surprised at the names that she threw out.  She moaned the name Prudence over and over again and eve started singing Dear Prudence.  

Dear Prudence

She finally woke up and had no idea what she had been doing.  I asked her if she knew that she talked in her sleep.  I whispered to her what she had been doing and she got embarrassed, but she had a good sense of humor about it, joking that she needed new panties.

We eventually all got out of the bus and was confronted by the military.  None of us knew what this was about, but they held us at gunpoint and made us pick up stun guns.  We boarded a train against our will with orders to stay on the alert.  I eventually put down the stun gun and looked for clues of what was really going on.

That probably came from Southpark last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I forgot to write down my dreams today  :Sad:   I remember having a really really sexual one, but not anything about it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*YMCA DILD*I was in Blender somehow and modeling a weight room.  I realized that I could put a tiny amount of weights on, but amp up the weight modifier.  I put two fives on and set it to 135.  I started to bench press it then went lucid.  I knew that the Blender thing wasn't real so it naturally went to a lucid dream.  I decided to make the bar catcher too high so that I would have to stretch my arms to get it up.

Blender Scene

I did and it was cool, I also had to pull something else out of my face.

I noticed an older man on the other side of the YMCA and recognized him as an actor.  He was the older man from the mist who ran into the store yelling "There's something in the mist."  I don't know his name or I'd post a picture.

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't write anything down last night, but think I was involved in a fencing match.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Roller Coaster*I was waiting on line with my friends to go on an awesome roller coaster that I had already been on.  I told one of them to hold onto my ticket while I went to the restroom.  I had to sign in and write down which urinal I used, which I thought was weird.

I went to the bathroom and went back to my friends, but couldn't find them.  I did see Valerie though and she waved me over.  She said that she could hang out with me tonight at 10:30.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Kayaking with Sam*My family was bringing Sam along on a kayaking trip.  We stopped to screw around in the water for a while before heading off in the kayaks.  According to the schedule, we had 9 minutes to play in the water  ::?:   We tossed a frisbee around and I was showing off to Sam so I kept diving for it and going under the water.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Arabs and Line*I was in my grandfather's basement and there was a nice arab guy there doing wood working.  I looked at some of the things that he had carved and they were gorgeous.  We then both went upstairs to eat.  We ate quickly and the dogs were bothering us.

Mom too one of the dogs downstairs to groom her, but left Amy and Molly.  I was wondering what was taking so long so I called the dog up.  "Line, come here." I called it.

I was then in the basement, watching like a movie.  My mother and the arab man were still grooming Line.  She was some sort of scottish terrier.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Crocs DILD*I was at some sort of resort and the dogs were loose, but there were crocodiles in the water.  I kept the dogs away from the edge, but Amy wandered over there so I put them in their crates.

I then went swimming with the crocs, there was one monster one that all of the other ones stayed away from so I stayed around it, just out of it's view.  I knew that crocs had terrible vision so I stayed in murky water.

I eventually found myself controlling the crocs and all animals, especially a horse and a bunch of boars.  I realized that it was a dream as a woman off in the distance guided me a long a dirt road with all of the animals following me. 

I decided to see if the animals could fly so I took off.  I went fast, but the animals couldn't follow me.  I ended up going around and coming back to the lake and flying over it.  I tried some new twists and turns and got al discombobulated and eventually found myself high over some small trees, but still below others.

I flew straight up, I could feel the Gs, but couldn't get above the trees.  I ended up on top of a building way above everything else and fell off of it.

First snow last night  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay...a kayaking dream!  ::D: 

Interesting LD with all the animals. That would have been cool of they had flown with you.

It snowed in real life? Part of me misses the snow. But most of me is thankful that I don't have to worry about it. But it does make everything very beautiful.

----------


## ninja9578

Unfortunately we never actually got to kayaking  :Sad:   That probably would have made me lucid since I do reality checks on my kayak.

Did you used to live up north?  It's actually still snowing  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I should do RCs on my kayak too. But it's been a while since I have had any kayaking dreams, though. I used to have them all the time.

My grandparents lived in Salt Lake City Utah. It snows there. I lived with them for a while before they died.

So how much snow do you have? Are you going to post pictures?  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Of course.  We didn't get very much, this is when there was only 2 inches, it's about four now.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...that's pretty.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Lots and Lots of Aliens*I was part of a team who was going into a colony to eradicate the aliens.  We had a girl with us who had planned to let an alien get implanted into her and we would remove it surgically.  A group went into where there eggs were and tried to get the girl infected.

Unfortunately, they all got attacked with facehuggers.  The instant they all fell off, I started to open the chest cavity of each person and remove the alien.  I had to do all of this with a fishing hook for some reason because our medical supplies weren't there.

The first one that I opened up I was surprised to find the alien in parts.  I pulled out the skin first, then the internal skeleton, then some of its organs.  I guess the alien went in in separate parts and then put itself together while it gestated.

I eventually got them all out, but on the last one, the alien had completely put itself together because it had taken so long.  I couldn't pull it apart so we decided to shoot it up.  Somehow, it got away from us.

We went to a beach to attempt to find it, but it was too late, there were already a lot of them and they were attacking people.  We watched them from a top a tower for a while.  They buried themselves in wet sand and attacked people that way, most of the time they stayed in the water.

I realized that there was nothing we could do but try and wait it out.  I new that there was a facility far above the ground that we hoped that they couldn't get to so I climbed up to it.  The only way up was to climb up chains that hung down from it, it was a pain, but it wasn't that bad.

I got up and checked it out, none of the aliens had gotten there yet.  I went back down to my friends and got them all to climb up.  When I was ready to go there were aliens behind us, so I disguised myself as one of them and climbed in front of them.

When I reached the top I had Lando Calrisian pull me up and then close the hatch.  The aliens eventually broke through, but they were young.  They didn't even have a black exoskeleton yet, they were white.

We used machine guns to exterminate them and got most of them, although they had crawled all over the facility by now.  We heard a bang at the hatch and the queen entered the facility.  It was much larger than the other ones and attacked ferociously.

One of the friends that I was hiding with thought that he saw a small one so he went to grab it, but it was the head of the queen who killed him.  She noticed me and hissed at me, but didn't eat me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Girls and Alligators*I was golfing and three girls decided to wait up for my friends and I so that we could play together.  I asked their ages and was disappointed to hear that they were all in their teens except for one who was 29.  I started flirting with the 29 year old as we drove a boat through some water.

We were about to hit a bridge, but somehow we went through it.  We were high above the water and was looking for a place to fix, there were whales everywhere and we decided to go by them because they should have known where the fish was.

There were lots of animals in the water because it was like an aquarium thing.  An alligator followed me upstairs and I was horrified when it attacked my cat.  It had a short snout like a snapping turtle, but got a good hold on Bobbie.

I beat the alligator with a book until it let go and went after me.  I grabbed it and taped its snout shut with duct tape.  Then I tried to check out the cat.  He wasn't bleeding or anything, but I wanted to make sure that he didn't have any broken ribs.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Joe's Kwik Stop MILD*I was driving to Carousel to work as a lifeguard when I realized that there was snow on the ground.  I remembered that Tom hadn't called me off, but there was no one there so I figured that I would go next door and get a soda and then come back.  

I had to turn around in a slippery area full of cars and barely made it.  I ended up pulling my car out somehow and then realized that I was dreaming.

I hurried to Joe's and tried to fly there, but I couldn't.  I was still at a low level of lucidity.  I couldn't go through the door either, I had to break a plastic window. 

I felt my dream destabilize so I hurried into the store, struggling.  I re-stabilized it once inside and noticed that everything was wrong.  There were wooden shelves going at a strange angle to the wall, and the cash register wasn't in the right place.  I realize now that it was very similar to the last time I had been in there in a lucid dream.

I grabbed a gallon of water and chugged it, trying to remember the task of the month.  I remembered the basic one easily, but didn't see a duck around so I grabbed the other gallon of water (just for the hell of it) and chugged that too.  I finally remembered the advanced task and flew outside.

I walked along the road, waiting for a break in the cars before deciding to just fly over them and looked across the way to the church, but then I woke up.  I attempted to go back into it, but failed.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Had some sexual dream, don't remember them.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember my dreams again.  I had one with Pinshane in a black bikini, but I don't remember why.

----------


## ninja9578

Nuts, again I don't remember anything.  ::?: 

Remember to vote for Obama!

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*iChatting with TwoShadows*I was on my mother's iMac and chatting with TwoShadows.  She decided to go into an audio chat and started telling me about herself.  She had a really heavy southern drawl.  I tried to find a way to make myself attracted to it, but I just couldn't.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Call From Brian Lucking*I was in my car, on my way to the job interview, and my cell phone rang.  It was Brian Lucking, he said that he had something that he had forgotten to tell me about the interview, but I couldn't hear him.  I told him that I would call him back in 15 minutes where I had a better signal.

Wish me luck!

And we finally have a good president.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> *iChatting with TwoShadows*I was on my mother's iMac and chatting with *TwoShadows*. She decided to go into an audio chat and started telling me about herself. She had a really heavy southern drawl. I tried to find a way to make myself attracted to it, but I just couldn't.



Funny...Wehl, I duh no what accent y'all think I have, but it aint at ahhhhl   what ya think.  

 ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

::lol::  You sounded like Aunt B

----------


## Twoshadows

> You sounded like Aunt B



That was my sad sad attempt at sounding Southern. Sorry, I don't have much experience with southern accents....unless, of course, it's Southern California.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I thought you lived in Arizona.  I'z confuzzled  :Sad: 

I meant in my dream you sounded like Aunt B  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I thought you lived in Arizona. I'z confuzzled



 I do, but I grew up in Los Angeles. So if I had any accent at all it would be how they speak in LA.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Aquanina Naked* Aquanina was in a photoshoot and I was there helping.  For some reason the camera took pictures in the way that Blender rendered 3D scenes.  Parts of it showed up at a time and every time Nina moved the blocks wouldn't line up.  I was trying to find a way around that.

Somehow we then ended up in a weird house and there was a lot of water.  My family and Nina were boogie boarding.  Nina and I were in a long channel, I was running and going across it on my board, she was dropping from a height and getting a launch.

I decided to go join her.  She took the leap first and make it all the way to the end of the channel.  She waved me on, but it was a longer drop than I though.  I sat down and slowly let myself go over the edge.  I didn't land in the channel very well and only got to ride the board a few feet.

Then were were in some kind of house and I was looking for something to eat.  I asked Nina where it was, but she was on her way out.  Just outside she realized that there was something wrong with her top.  Her friends and her came back inside and covered her up as she changed in front of me.

I snuck a few peeks as I read my book and eventually Nina started to shower with a handheld shower nozzle that came out of no where.  I watched her for a while.  She had small, but really nice breasts and a perfect ass and set of legs.  ::D: 

Kinda what Nina looked like

She sprayed me with the water and we started to fool around with it.  I was naked too, but mostly covered with a towel until I decided to let it go.

Two sexy DV member dreams in a row  :boogie: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Half Awake DILD*I was with a scientist who had just gotten done skiing on some bad slopes.  I went to a glass table to help him do some work when the door opened and nearly killed me because I was behind it.  It was another scientist who wanted to go skiing.  

The first scientist begged the other one not to go because there were avalanches.  He then begged the guy to carry a phone and call anyone with access to a hospital van.  

I looked out the window as a mountain of ice slowly came towards us.  The sky was beautiful and I thought it was surrealistic, like a dream.  I asked the guys if I was dreaming.  They all went quiet and said that because there were seven of them in there that it should be obvious.

A cloud and a ship came through the window so I flew up to them.  No matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't reach the ship.  I started to hear a strange sound, it was the sound of my dog walking around outside my door.

I lost the ability to fly, I just stayed in one place in the air, but the ship was still there.  I opened my eyes and was shocked to see that the ship was the exact shape, colour, shading, and projectual position as the white shirt that I had hung over  my chair.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Tossing Cars DILD*I was on the streets of Shippensburg and Mike saw me.  He came up and headlocked me to say hi.  I talked to him for a while as some other guy came up to me and asked if I had stolen his red Maya book.  I told him that I had bought mine a year ago and he left, but didn't believe me.

I then looked at the trunk of my car and wondered why I still had some of my crap in it.  I remembered a dream where I had picked up the trunk of my car so I decided to see if I could really do it.  I lifted it and it came easy... too easy.  I immediately realized that I was dreaming and tossed the car as far as I could, which was pretty far.

I tossed a few more parked cars the same way, and even some one handed.  I went out into the middle of the street where cars were coming both ways.  I stopped one and grabbed it and tossed it into another, but there was little damage, they kind of bounced off of each other.  

There was a huge truck coming at me.  It stopped in front of me, I hopped up on a spare tire that was on the front of it and tried to figure out how to throw something taller than me.  I went down on the ground and sacrifice threw it end over end behind me.

I went up to a brick house to throw the house too, but the steel railing broke.  I pulled apart the door and the house and went into the back yard.  There was another street.  There were two guys on bike,s I tried to grab them as they passed, but wasn't quick enough.

There was a huge pickup truck there and I was going to toss that one too, but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Iron Man*The military had decided to take Iron Man's brother out of the war and kill him themselves.  When Iron Man found out about this he flew to where they were.  He was took late and they killed his brother so Iron Man took his anger out of the helicopter that was there by completely destroying it.

----------


## ninja9578

I got drunk last night and don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Whale*I was back in North Carolina and I had a pet whale.  I think it belonged to both my brother and I, but I was taking care of it now.  I asked my mother if we had any mackerel or sharks.

I carried it to the bathroom and left it on the toilet and went to ask her how to take a whale to the bathroom.  She said to put him in the pool.  I was nervous because of the chlorine, but I carried the whale to the pool in a backpack and jumped in with it.

He was in a biting kind of mood so I had to scold him once or twice before he just started licking me.  There were other whales there too, my brother laid across them on a towel and showed me his new surf board.

I found it strange that it had an Apple logo on it.  He said that Apple started making surf boards.

----------


## ninja9578

Uhg, I forgot to write it down.

----------


## Sanquis

> Uhg, I forgot to write it down.



FAIL. 

Btw, nice sex dreams :]

I WANNA PLAY WITH WATER TOO *pulls out a pressure hose*

Oh and that video made me laugh. Although I suppose it had a lot of effort put into it ^^

----------


## Filimonki

Nice! So how was hell? I saw it on your "goal" list!

Anyways! I admire your work! Really cool stuff to read! I hope I get to do dream some of these things someday!

----------


## ninja9578

Hell was nice, lots of fire  ::?: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Lounge for Registered Members*I was in the metaforum and wasup had posted a long post using the name wisup.  He had said that the lounge should be for registered members only.  I was sitting outside and was trying to write back in the dirt for some reason  ::?: 

I was trying to say that because google sends a lot of unregistered people there that that would be a bad idea and also it's good for bringing people to the forum.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Down on Main Street*I was going to walk down Main Street, but my father warned me that I might get mugged.  I knew that I could service one or two muggers, but I wasn't sure if there were gangs.  Some other people coming from the other way said that they had gotten mugged twice in their walk.

I decided to wait for the lights to come on so I went into the Turkey Hill for a donut.  I went to order a donut and the lady there gave me change.  I asked her if I had ordered and she told me that I had ordered four cheeseburgers.  I said that was the people in front of me and laughed about it.

I ordered a donut and sat down with my family and Barack Obama.  There was a song playing on the radio and I asked what the name was.  No one knew, but they knew it was by The Window.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Steve Jobs' Family*I was at some sort of talk and Steve Jobs was explaining something cool.  Someone asked a question, which started a debate among the Mac people and the PC people.  Steve had to break it up and then it turned into some sort of charity function with wine and bri.  

I was talking to Steve Jobs' wife about Kmart for some reason.  We both hated it, but she said that she couldn't show her face in there because people kept asking her about computers.  I told her that I was surprised because I had never even known what she had looked like before then.

She got a phone call so I went to talk to her daughter, Lisa.  We made some jokes and sipped champagne for a while.  I don't remember anything after that.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*6th Grade*I was in my first day of 6th grade and the teacher told me to go to a room on the second floor of the middle school.  I went into the room and it was a computer class for 6th graders.  I felt weird being there, because even though I was their age, I was still aware that I had a bachelor's degree.  The teacher seemed unaware of that and started to teach, but was teaching something incorrectly.  I called her on it and we started an argument.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep:  Good
*Hot Model*I was in the house that I grew up in and talking to a model.  She was staying for the night for some reason and it bugged me, because I had plans with Valerie, but wanted to stay and hang out with the pretty girl.

Luckily, Val cancelled and I got to spend the night with her.  She wanted to watch a slideshow of something so I snuggled up next to her and watched.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Weird*There was a weird Mexico vs USA vs England contest going on on high rise buildings with our flags.  A british guy had fallen and was holding onto his flag.  A rescue team managed to get him and it ended up being me.  I managed to get back into the building, but then a guy yelled at me in french to run with him.

I ran, but wasn't as fast as getting through little holes as he was.  I decided to sit there and fight whatever came after me.  Turned out it was the white rabbit and Alice.  The rabbit was mean and attacked me, but I held it at bay.

Alice turned into someone else and we were in Alaska.  My uncle was trying to get a truck started to leave because something was after us.  After a few tries he managed to get it going, but the brakes didn't work and he slammed it into where we had been piling wood.

Another guy who was pissed off at us slammed his truck into the place too.  My uncle and I had hidden in the back of his truck so that all of the wood flew over us.  Then an old, infected, woman attacked us, but I killed her.  Then I was in the suburbs somewhere and there were infected people chasing me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Walmart*I entered the Walmart parking lot and it was packed, there were so many cars that sme of them had parked behind other cars, blocking them in.

I had entered Walmart to get some stuff, but was really hungry.  I saw black and white cookies in a display so I grabbed two of them.  I then realized that I had left my wallet in the car so I had to put everything back and go back outside.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Final Destination*I had been in some sort of huge accident with some people really high up on a skyscraper scaffolding.  We had to climb down, we thought that if we could survive the night then the construction workers would find us in the morning, but we had to climb down.

We climbed all the way down to the top of a bridge.  We were horrible injured, I think that my legs were broken.  We knew that we had to signal someone somehow.  There was a beam in front of us and I looked below.  There was a toll booth.  I decided that I would push the beam onto the toll road since everyone was going slow there, it wouldn't cause any accidents.

Unfortunately, I didn't know my own strength and pushed the beam too far.  A car hit it at high speed and caused it to jump.  It slammed into some of the people who had survived and the toll booth operator.

Then, I was in a movie theatre watching all of this with the track team from Ship.  Andrew Waber was there.  We al booed as we heard a big sound as if something was about to happen and then the movie stopped.  We watched the credits, hoping that something would be shown after them, but I don't think we made it.

Andrew and I went out to talk to the girls, my legs were still badly damaged and Karen was there changing.  She told me that I didn't have to run again until tomorrow.  I was glad and said that I was going to get out of the track suit. 

She told me that the coaches want everyone to wear the team attire.  I said that I thought the team attire was that grey thing.  I was referring to the grey shirt with the red SHIP lettering.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Peanut*I was at the YMCA and had brought Peanut along.  They said that he wasn't allowed in the Y so I took him back out to the car.  It was a hot day and I didn't want to leave him there for long.  I put up the shades over the windows and gave him plenty of water.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Flying to Space MILD*I had a false awakening and immediately thought that I might be dreaming, I just had a dream feeling.  I got up and looked around, willing it to be my old house for confirmation that I was dreaming, but it was really dark.

I walked around and realized that I was in the sewing room of the old house.  I tried to turn on the lights, but they helped little.  I ran into the window, but bounced off of it.  After another attempt I decided to open the curtains so that I could have the outside dreamscape prebuilt.  The dream destabilized while it was built, but I quickly got control of it again.

I backed up and went through the window this time and flew up to the top of the trees.  I stopped there and looked up.  I decided to swim to the top of the atmosphere like I would swim to the surface when scuba diving.  I got up really really high, but decided to just look around for a while so I let myself hover.

I eventually made it out of the atmosphere, but then teleported to the ground.  I saw a tree and realized that I hadn't practice jumping in a while so I jumped to the top of it and decided to go find some girl.

I went to the neighbours' house and opened the door.  The house was completely deserted, and there was no furniture.  I heard people upstairs so I went up the stairs that were in front of the door.  There was a guy watching TV, who I hoped was the night stalker that I called out, but he just watched.

There was someone else in the dark room and I knew that it was a girl.  I turned on the light and she was a cutie.  I went and had my way with her, but then woke up shortly after  :Sad: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Lions*I was driving up a hill and had to stop for what I at first thought were deer, but then I realized were 2 male lions.  I drove past them and then had to stop completely because there were two more male lions and one female on in the middle of the road.  One of them came towards the car so I backed down the hill.  It was impossible to see and I nearly got hit by another car on the way down.

Clarity: 
Sleep: 
*Area 51 Robbery*I was at some sort of arcade and wanted to play the Area 51 game.  I had a bunch of quarters, but some of them were Canadian.  I eventually found the three quarters that I needed and started to play.  I realized quickly that some of the zombies had body armour so I took all head shots.

The gun became real and I was part of a hostage situation.  I was holding people hostage and trying to get money.  I shot quiet a few people before realizing that I was out of ammo.  Luckily and accomplice of mine found more ammunition in a box so I kept everyone where they were. 

One guy confronted me and told me that he would go to the bank and get me the money.  I yelled at him that we were in a federal reserve and he didn't have to leave.  I then shot him in the head.

I went into the back where some children were.  They were a Sunday School choir and there was an elderly nun with them.  She was upset that there were quiet a few injured children.  I went into look at them, she told me that the builders had left things around that caused all the injuries.  I asked if there were any that were mortally wounded and then helped her with them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Job with Planes*I was interviewing with a company that did pilotless planes.  I had conditions that I would only work for them if the planes were not sold to the US military.  I think the planes were being used to drop food in third world countries.  I had to program paths for them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sinking Ships*I was reading an old book called Predator 2.  I thought it was something else, but just turned out to be the story for Alien vs Predator.  I somehow ended up on a huge boat, whose sole purpose was to take down pirate ships.

The boat was enormous and simple ran the Nazi and Pirate ships over.  Somehow I was the last one on it as it started to go down, then all of the water disappeared.  I noticed some people playing basketball.

One of them was Sam.  I ran over and hugged her.  As I hugged her she bent over backwards and buried her head in the mud then came back up and gave me a big hug.  ::?: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Dinos and Pinshane*I was in some sort of nature reserve for velociraptors.  They were in the trees outside of their pen though.  Some friends and I were used as bait to get them back in the pen.  We all ran into the house that was adjacent to it.  I watched the door because I wasn't sure that everyone was back.

I went upstairs to make sure and saw Pinshane and Claire.  I talked to them for a little bit and flirted with Pinshane.  I was going to ask her if we were still having Thanksgiving at her place, but got distracted.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Boner Problems*Hyde and Kelso were in a bar trying to buy beer.  Suddenly, I turned into Hyde and tried to tell the guy that I was 20 (I guess my subconscious remembered that the drinking age used to be 18.)

I was leaving because I was mad that I couldn't get served.  It was where the old general store was near where I used to live.  Three girls were going into the bar.  I told them that it sucked in there, but they wanted to go in anyway and asked me if I would drive them home later.

They were flirting with me and I had turned back into my legal self so I went in with them.  The one blonde started dancing with me very aggressively and putting her hands al over me, including grabbing ahold of me.

I sat down to hide an erection and decided to set up a billiard table to play, but some of the guys noticed and started to make fun of me.  I finished the pool game, but not before running into Laura Kuhn and Jen Adimitis.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*CTY MILD*I was in the stands of some big event and my mother and brother were on the other side of the stands and my mother was insulting me.  She said that because I wasn't sitting with her that I was a saint bernard.  I went over and confronted her and yelled at her.

There was a real saint bernard there so I snuggled with him for a while.  I then noticed my brother taking my food away and he said that we were going home.  I was glad, it was exactly what I had wanted.  I went into another hallway for a second for some reason and I came back and everything that I had packed was gone, replaced by people who worked at the college.

I was back at CTY and the session was over and Sienna College was going back to normal.  I stole a soda and headed out the door to catch a bus.  Everyone was running, I saw Amanda Gentzler up ahead so I ran after her.

I was having a hard time running, which made me lucid.  I continued to run though, when I got to her I jumped to her and pulled her up in the air with me.  We flew down a long street for a while before crashing into the wall.  I wasn't having very good control today.

We then went down another road and off a huge cliff.  I told her not to look down as I played with her boobs.  As soon as we went off the cliff we suddenly got forced upwards very quickly.  We reached the our apex and started to fall.  I woke just before hitting the ground, but decided to reenter.  I saw a castle with a really strange texturing job, it looked like something out of super mario.  I tried to approach it, but it was incredible unstable and changed constantly.  I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Backyard MILD*I "woke up" in my brother's room in our old house and immediately thought that I was dreaming.  I couldn't be sure though.  I looked out the window and there was a beautiful ocean outside and we were several stories up like in a resort.  I ran into the wall trying to go outside, but I crashed into it instead.

I went into my room, looking for confirmation that I was dreaming then I remembered the dream with the cars and that I could use strength as proof.  I picked up my bed, but it felt really heavy.  I put it down and went back into my brother's room.

I was about to give up when I looked out the window again, this time it was grassy.  I jumped through the window and flew about 50 feet over the backyard.  There was a clothes line beneath me and that wooden platform that was going to be a cat house, but ended up being a stand for the grill.  I had forgotten about all of that.

I followed the path and then teleported to the ground.  I remembered that I had tried several times to get to the stream in the back, but always failed.  This time I ran instead of flying, I kept my breathing in check though so that I didn't wake up.

I finally made it, it was much bigger than it was in real life so I jumped up and fly over it.  The little bridge across it was coming up so I decided to go under it in the two feet of clearing that there was.  I landed on the peninsula that held the rose bush.  Then I jumped again and flew into some thorny bushes.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams from last night.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*T-Virus*I was in some sort of building where the T-Virus zombies were loose.  My brother and I ran into project Alice.  I called her by her real name, Milla, and together we explored an area that looked like it was out of Quake, looking for the zombies and slaughtering them.

There were then others and we had taken refuge in a large white room, but ventured out because there weren't any zombies in sight.  One guy had climbed into the ceiling and found some Air Jordans.  I asked him to see if there were any in my size because they were easier to run away from zombies in.

A few zombies came, the guy in the ceiling couldn't get out fast enough so I told him to stay up there and hide as I ran back into the white room.  I just barely made it, but one guy didn't.

He got bit but somehow snuck back in and attacked Milla.  She passed out, naked now for some reason.  The other people in there wanted to throw her outside, but I held onto her.  I told her that she had already been infected and wouldn't turn into one of those things.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Tiff Crying*I was in middle school, but was myself and there were notes around me signed Tiff.  Everyone kept asking me who that was and I said Tiffany.  I went out into the hallway and saw her there.  She was crying and saying how all of her friends had left Honesdale.

I invited her to dinner on Wednesday night and she agreed.  Then I went back into the room with my dog Amy and tried to eat my pizza, but the bell rang to get to class first and it was hard to go from one place to another, I had a lot of books.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Kissing Val*I was hanging out with Valerie and had my arm around her.  I decided to grab her butt for the hell of it.  She laughed and yelled at me, saying that she would kick me in the nuts.  I got in close to her and told her that I was between her legs so that she couldn't.

She wrapped her legs around me and told me to pick her up.  I carried her around and she motioned for me to kiss her, so I did.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Flying through woods MILD*I was on some television show and we were going to show a psychic as a fraud.  We wanted three reading, according to an ad, each one cost $1600 dollars, but the third one was half price.  We asked her about that and she tacked on a $900 surcharge.  

Since it was TV we paid it and she laid out a dozen paper towels, rolled up.  She said that each one held a future and which one the person picked was up to fate.  I excused myself to go to the bathroom and wrote something down when I went inside, then I came back out and they had waited for me.

The person getting her reading was Anabel.  The gathering ended up being a Sex and the City reunion and I was flirting with Samantha.  Carrie was talking about how Big had screwed her over and I decided to go run somewhere.

I got two steps and remembers that I had a dream the previous night where I was running, thought about doing an RC and didn't.  This time I didn't need to do one, I knew that I was dreaming.

I jumped up and landed on the ground on my belly.  I slide down the hill for a little bit before getting about a foot in the air.  That was all I wanted, I wanted to glide this time, not fly.

I went down a dirt road and eventually decided that it wasn't exciting enough so I went off the road and started dodging trees at high speed.  I weaved in and out of them and eventually found myself in a huge empty field.

I used my arms to push and gathered more speed as I flew new a dog pen.  I decided to go over it, so I pulled myself up over it, but my fingers got caught and I landed in the pen. 

Carrie was there and she said that she would take me back.  I guess I was Big now so I flew over to her, still partially lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, forgot to write things down this morning  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Uhg, I had a long epic dream about some girl, but I don't remember any of it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Deep in the Earth*I was part of a deep geological research team who was miles beneath the surface of the earth.  Apparently, it was the ghostbusters, I was Bill Murray's character.  I noticed that the ground was covered in a fine layer of molten rock, it splashed around like water.

I saw a clear substance and called Egon over to do a spectral analysis.  He said that it was coal, but it was clear.  Now that I'm awake I think it must have been liquid diamonds. 

We noticed that our footsteps echos really strangely.  I yelled 'hello' and an echo came back warning us to get out for we were entering Hell.  This scared the hell out of me and I ran for the elevator, which malfunctioned and some other doctors grabbed me and drugged me, saying that I was now damned like they were.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*The Island*I was on some sort of safari, we stopped out boat on an island.  A young girl started yelling that there were creatures around that we couldn't see, but were going to try and kill us.

Eventually, I saw one and we all started shooting at them.  Turns out that had private messages for each of us.  Mine was that I need to hug a certain person and they would let me go.

Their words were printed in a book, one page was english, the rest was Chinese.  I noticed that all of the Chinese pages said the same thing and suddenly they became blurry.

I immediately recognized that I was dreaming, but liked the dream so I decided to lose lucidity on purpose.

I went back to the animals, which had turned into cats and hugged some of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Tearing it Up*I was back on the track team and we were running through a bakery, I grabbed some really bad food and started eating it as other people joined Jamar and I on our run.  I was out in front, but finding it hard to run.

That made me think that I could be dreaming, but my hands were fairly clear.  I looked around at the dilapidated neighbourhood and smashed part of a house to be sure that I was dreaming.

I then flew between a bunch of houses, destroying then and throwing the furniture around inside.  At one point I saw a huge wood pile and there was a log about three feet across, I went over to it and tried to throw it, but could only move it a little bit.

I tried to fly to the next house, but lost control of my flight and slammed into the side of the building rather than going through the window.  

That woke me up, I tried to DEILD, but ended up in a dream where my father had lost his iPod Shuffle and wanted me to figure out how to use his iPod Video.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I tried to fly to the next house, but lost control of my flight and slammed into the side of the building rather than going through the window.



That reminds me of  the movie Hancock.  I just saw it two nights ago, and really liked all the messy flying scenes.

----------


## ninja9578

Moved that to my regular dream journal 

I never saw Hancock, I thought about renting it the other day, but rented Wanted instead, Angelina gets naked in it.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Sarah*I was at Sarah's house trying and on her computer.  I saw a post at DV about Rich Wallace, a member was doing a book report on one of his books and wondered where he could get a good picture of Rich.  I told him that there were some on his website and if I hadn't gotten it up yet, he also had myspace.

Sarah's boyfriend was a huge black guy who didn't really trust me, he kept pulling me away from Sarah.  He was a martial arts expert too, probably not the level that I was, but extremely skilled with a chain whip.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Making out with Bethy*Bethy was going into the bathroom to take a pregnancy test, I went with her for some reason.  I realized that I was dreaming and went in after Bethy.  She was the first dream character to resist me but I eventually got her to make out with me.  After feeling her up I ended up having sex with her.

I had a FA where I was having sex with some Microsoft machine, but it was missing one of its pieces so it wasn't working right  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*School's Pool*I was in a school and showing a girl something that I had found.  This came from an "Are you Afraid of the Dark" episode that I had seen probably fifteen years ago.  I pushed on a set of lockers and they pulled away from the wall, revealing a door that said POOL.

I opened the door and saw a long hallway to another doorway.  It was creepy so I came back out and brought the girl who was with me in.  I was scared, but I opened the door at the end of the hallway.

We entered a pool area, it was dusty and dimly lit from the shaded windows that were on the far side of the room.  The entire pool was covered in a small, brownish tile and I can't recall if there was water in the pool or not.  I know that it wasn't filled, but I think there may have been about a foot worth of water in it.

I walked over to it and the pool got shallow.  I didn't really have a eureka moment, I just knew that this had to be a dream, I think I even said that and flew across the pool and looked up.  I wondered what was upstairs and I jumped into the ceiling.  

My hands made it through, but the rest of me didn't.  I felt around for something to grab onto, but didn't find anything so I pulled myself by grabbing air.  I slammed my head into the ceiling and broke it.  I knew that my mind needed to create a room up there first so I looked through the hole and the room formed.  Then I pulled the rest of myself up into the room and rolled away from the hole.

It was a classroom, and outside I could hear a woman talking about how everything worked.  She was saying how that when I looked outside the window my mind had to react quickly, which was why the architecture was so strange and that when I flew out the window the world would change quickly.

I flew out the window and found a square of people listening to her.  She was in the middle somewhere and they all stood in straight lines and columns.  There must have been 300 people.  I flew over them and noticed that the woman saying these things had very large breasts.  I thought about going down to her, but resisted the urge and continued to the back of the group.

I was getting low so I pushed off a person and came around the side of them, gaining more altitude.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Cold
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Class*I was running between classes.  I had just finished one, I think it was professor Briggs and had sprinted down the hill and was going back up the other side, but I passed my professor.  I realized that I was having trouble running up the hills, which made me lucid for a moment.  I decided to walk because I was already ahead of the professor.  I got up to the building and noticed Molly laying down inside the door.  I pulled her into the building, she wanted to come into the classroom with me, but I made her wait outside because she was overly friendly and licking everyone.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Broken Legs*Peanut was chasing something up the side of a building and he was really high up.  I was afraid that he was going to jump so I ran to the bottom of the building, ready to catch him.

He jumped off the side of a building about 40 feet down to another room and then came to the edge of that one.  He was now two young girls, each about 8 or 10.  They jumped down one after the other as I went and caught them because their legs had broken in the last jump. 

One of the girls had both femurs broken and the other shattered her ankle and shin bone.  They were both bowling proteges and were in the middle of a tournament, one girl continued to bowl, but the other couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Odd... I only have fragments of dreams today.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Talking to Pam*I was at an airport talking to some friends and Pamela Anderson came over and hung out with me.  We chatted for a while and then started texting each other as I went out for a run.  I had a hard time running, which made me question my reality, but my reality check didn't work and I continued running, holding a skateboard.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Dinner*I was having dinner with some people and I recognized one of the guys at the next table, it was Shane Smith.  He started talking to me across the tables, he dared me to tell the waitress that I thought that she was cute.  I looked up and saw that the waitress was Jacklyn Nagle.  I yelled to her that we both thought that she was cute and she giggled.

I was sitting next to Alana, who was complaining that she was getting fat.  She pulled up her shirt and I felt her belly, I told her if anything she needed to gain weight.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Pool Fun*I was in a pool, I guess that I was doing laps, but I got out and saw a really pretty girl, who was the trainer at the facility that I was at.  I flirted with her and picked her up, brining her over to the pool to swim around with me.  The pool was very strange, kind of like something out of a Escher picture.

I asked her were the deepest part was, she said that laser lanes.  I carried her over to it and jumped in with her.  Under the water I saw a bunch of people sitting around and I saw Jacklyn again.

I swam up to her and came up between her legs.  She laughed and introduced me as I became lucid and started making out with her and started to have sex with her but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a weird Two and a Half Men dream, but don't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Trek for Sex*I was in the car with Amanda, looking for a place that we could go to have sex.  We only had about an hour before her father got home so we searched a number of areas.  We even went onto a trail, thinking that we could run to a place, but realized that it wouldn't work.

We eventually ended up at a bar and it turned out that Geoff Fowler was the owner and we tried to hide what we had gone there to do so that he would let us stay, but I think that he knew.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Riding a Van and Rachael*I was hanging out by some building, that seemed to be a school.  I know that Rachael Ulmer was there and I was flirting with her a little bit.  We noticed a set of weights attached to a trap bar barreling down the hill.  We watched it go by and make a sudden veer to the right and slam into a car.  It hit the car so hard that it moved it into another car.

We were next to a pool and we were playing around in it.  My grandfather told me that he could see my nipples through my wet shirt  ::?:   I don't know why I was wearing a shirt, but I ignored him and dove into the pool, staying upside down as I went the entire way across the pool, finally sinking and turning around and butterflied past someone.

I noticed by my height of the butterfly strokes that I was dreaming so during one of my strokes I pulled myself out of the water and flew down the hill and into the town.  I floated over Main street as some cars went by, I was looking for a taxi or a bus, but settled for a van.

I grabbed ahold of it and rode it through the streets.  Because my brain had to make new scenery on the fly, it started to look weird and even cartoonish.  Eventually it was a sidewalk kind of thing only capable of letting one car through and looked like a cartoon.

I ended up in a room and someone else was there too (I think it was Matt Seawin.)  I showed off by grabbing some matches and striking on, letting it burn my finger.  My finger burned as if it was covered in an accelerant.  Then Rachael came in and I really wanted to test my ignorance of pain so I stuck the match on my penis.

She was impressed and grabbed me and started to give me a hand job, but it didn't feel right so I flew out the window and looked for other people.  I was looking for Santa's sleigh, but didn't see it.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Got up at 6am for a job interview in Jersey City.   ::yawn::

----------


## ninja9578

Forgot last night's dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Iraq*I had accidentally enlisted in the military.  They had sent me an email that I thought was spam and clicked on something that said to remove me from their mailing list and it tricked me into serving.

During a bombing run we all got shuttled into a bomb shelter and we were to attack.  Everyone left the hanger except for me, who stayed behind and cut myself so it looked like I had been in combat.  When a few people got back I told them a bullet had grazed my cheek and that I thought that I should be sent home.

There was another bombing run and I dodged bombs, but most of the people that I was with wasn't so lucky.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Jew Gold*I was Eric Cartman and had confronted Kyle about the gold that jews kept in a bag around their neck.  I knew that I was dreaming so I flew around him to intimidate him into giving me the gold.  I also flew through windows and buildings to destroy them, showing him what I would do to him if I didn't get the gold.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Alien Blood*I was on a ship and we cut into an alien and it's blood went all over the floor.  It started to eat through it like acid and we ran down stairs to try and stop it.  Our plan was to dilute it so that it couldn't cut through the metal, but it eventually stopped ten flights down, but there was still some and it was glowing bright green.  I started to flush it with water.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Speech*I was in a lecture hall setting listening to someone give their speech and I wondered when I would give mine.  I suddenly realized that I had left my speech at home and started freaking out.  I took out my computer and started rewriting it during a movie.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Tanks in Malibu*Something had been stolen from us, but we had a camera on it.  The camera showed us that it had been taken to a beautiful, tropical area on the water with lots of huge houses.  I recognized it as Malibu, so my brother went in a car and I followed with Shayna in a tank  ::shock:: 

We drove the tank onto the beach and let the dogs run around, even though the beach was very crowded.  I recognized that I was dreaming so flew off towards the houses, but then grabbed the tank and drove through them.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Searching for Darth Vader*I was in some sort of cartoon battle and we were losing.  Someone told me of a prophecy that exactly that would happen, but we would be saved by a great warrior: Darth Vader.  The girl I was with said "Isn't Darth Vader and imaginary character?"

I told her that she was right and that we had to travel to Imaginationland.  We got there and it was a huge stone building with a huge shaft in it and I knew that Darth Vader was down there somewhere, but because we were in the good part of Imaginationland, he would be called Anikan Skywalker.

I became lucid as I looked down the shaft and picked up the girl and tried to fly down three levels, but I missed and landed at the bottom of the shaft and couldn't get back up.

I woke up, tried to DEILD, but had a FA.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Kichu's Boobs*I was at a college and I guess it was the first day of class.  I wondered around, looking for my class, but couldn't find it until I remembered that it was in room 107.  I found the room and entered and the professor told me it was rude to come in late.

I sat down with Sara Wentz who I exchanged flirts with.  Sarah then turned into Kichu who was showing her friends a picture of her boobs and told me that I couldn't see them.  I told her that if it was the same picture that had been posted on DV, then I had already seen and censored them but hiding them in a Spoiler box.

She was shocked, someone else had posted those pictures on DV and I told her that I'd delete them when I got home.

----------


## kichu

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Good
> *Kichu's Boobs*I was at a college and I guess it was the first day of class.  I wondered around, looking for my class, but couldn't find it until I remembered that it was in room 107.  I found the room and entered and the professor told me it was rude to come in late.
> 
> I sat down with Sara Wentz who I exchanged flirts with.  Sarah then turned into Kichu who was showing her friends a picture of her boobs and told me that I couldn't see them.  I told her that if it was the same picture that had been posted on DV, then I had already seen and censored them but hiding them in a Spoiler box.
> 
> She was shocked, someone else had posted those pictures on DV and I told her that I'd delete them when I got home.



Haaa......awesome!

----------


## ninja9578

You had nice boobs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Man of Steel

Freaking win. Hmm...I need more dreams like that! 


...and I say that in the least creepy way possible.  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

Which one?  The Darth Vader one or the Kichu's Boobs one... you Star Wars nerd  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Running*I was out in the woods running and suddenly realized that I was having trouble.  That immediately made me lucid, but at a very low level, I spent my lucidity looking for some sort of dog.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*War*I was in some sort of battle, kind of ancient, because everyone was sword fighting.  I had no problem defending myself and being aggressive until I saw that our ing had been killed.

The battle stopped and I asked who did it.  Two people raised their hands, one was Adam and one was Mes Tarrant.  I walked around one of my guys and sliced Adam's head off without a second though then walked over to Mes.

I put my bloody sword on her forehead and she cowered down crying.  She was to beautiful to slaughter so I turned my back and walked away.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Jerked Up*I was at the old house and thought that I might be dreaming so decided to run to test it.  I ran just fine as opposed to difficult like normally in dreams, but realized that I didn't live there anymore.  I jumped up and flew but something jerked me up really high really fast.  I went with it and eventually I was high above the earth and I grabbed it like a globe and spit on Texas  ::D: 

I ended up in the neighbour's house and crashed through a wall, looking for the girl that lived there, but she wasn't there.  I looked out the window and there was only Ryan Thuman.  I flew out the window and ran up the street, looking for some girls.

I eventually saw one, but it was Valerie.  I thought 'what the hell' and kissed her.  She pushed me away, but opened her legs.  I woke up before anything happened but I tried to reenter the dream.  I managed to do it, but not lucidly and proceeded to go down on her naked body.  She moaned and writhed with pleasure.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: 14 hours  ::D: 
*Vampires Everywhere*I was at some sort of bar with Valerie and possibly my cousin (I don't know, but they showed up later.)  A vampire had attacked and Val and I got in my car and tried to run away, knowing that the vampire would attack the last car to get out.  We realized that would be us so we decided to stay and hide, hoping the vampire would think that the car was empty.

The trick worked and I drove a little ways before the car stalled.  I tried to get it to starrt again, but it wouldn't turn over.  I told Val to stay put and I made a run for a house to get some help.  While at the house I saw the vampire show up at the car.  I looked around the house for a stake, but couldn't remember what kind of wood I needed.

Somehow I ended up in my old backyard, Valerie had been captured and I was going to rescue her.  I neared the stream and there were a ton of them down there.  I hide and looked for something to use as a stake, but was scared because there were so many of them.

The book I'm currently writing is a vampire novel.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Saw Amanda, which made me think I might be dreaming, but then I didn't RC.  I forget everything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Good
> *War*...I put my bloody sword on her forehead and she cowered down crying.  She was to beautiful to slaughter so I turned my back and walked away.



Tsk tsk tsk.  ::nono:: 

Amateur!! Never turn your back on a beautiful woman. That's when they get you!!

That's probably why you don't remember anything after that. You got shanked in the back of the head and died!!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## ninja9578

Mes wouldn't do that  :Sad:   Besides, if she batted her pretty eyes at you you'd put the sword down too  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

> Which one?  The Darth Vader one or the Kichu's Boobs one... you Star Wars nerd



Heh, the one with Kichu. Though the other was interesting as well (by the way, it's spelled 'Anakin,' not 'Anikan.'  :tongue2: ).  ::chuckle:: 





> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: 14 hours 
> *Vampires Everywhere*I was at some sort of bar with Valerie and possibly my cousin (I don't know, but they showed up later.)  A vampire had attacked and Val and I got in my car and tried to run away, knowing that the vampire would attack the last car to get out.  We realized that would be us so we decided to stay and hide, hoping the vampire would think that the car was empty.
> 
> The trick worked and I drove a little ways before the car stalled.  I tried to get it to starrt again, but it wouldn't turn over.  I told Val to stay put and I made a run for a house to get some help.  While at the house I saw the vampire show up at the car.  I looked around the house for a stake, but couldn't remember what kind of wood I needed.
> 
> Somehow I ended up in my old backyard, Valerie had been captured and I was going to rescue her.  I neared the stream and there were a ton of them down there.  I hide and looked for something to use as a stake, but was scared because there were so many of them.
> 
> The book I'm currently writing is a vampire novel.



Hey, I didn't know you wrote, much less were writing a book!

----------


## ninja9578

Oh well, I didn't find him.  Could have been a nice lucid light sabre fight.

Yeah, I write, this will be my second novel.  My first one was a zombie / apocalypse story called Revelation.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Oh well, I didn't find him.  Could have been a nice lucid light sabre fight.
> 
> Yeah, I write, this will be my second novel.  My first one was a zombie / apocalypse story called Revelation.



Oh, coolio! If I had money I'd buy it.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, I remember having one with MoS and Xox, but not what happened  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Ride a Painted Pony*I was in a huge video store and I was picking out some movies.  I know that one of the movies that I got was called "Hard Hands."  I thought it was a martial arts movie, but I think it ended up being some really weird porno.  I know that the other one that I grabbed was a horror movie, but I don't remember which one.

I got a call from my mother asking me to go to her house because there were some guys there and they were scaring her and my brother.  I told them I'd be there in 5 minutes and sped off, running red lights.

Somehow I ended up riding two painted ponies.  They had the coat of a fluffy dog, but were definitely horses.  I had trouble riding two horses at once, I was straddling one horse and had one foot on the other, it was weird.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Crashing MoS' Palace*I was doing some sort of movie and the female was supposed to do a scene where she jumped down a huge hole and used the air to glide down.  The first couple of times she landed too hard or hit the side so they decided to do it with CG.  

I was upset when they decided to use 3DS Max instead of Blender.  I protested to another change in the script where Doc Brown was to take the plunge instead of the girl.  For some reason it was MoS' fault about the script change.  I showed them that it was still possible to do in real life by jumping into the hole myself.

I glided down, but pulled to the left.  There was some cool crystalline geometry.  I got lucid somewhere during the flight and saw MoS' ice fortress down below flew towards it at full speed.

I reached out as I crashed into it and ripped apart not only the fortress, but also the surrounding woods.  I flew back up and did some backflips before letting myself fall to the ground.  I ended up getting impaled by a huge stump and I laughed as I tried to pull myself off of it, but I woke up instead.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Short Redhead and Swords*I was hanging out with some guys who thought that they were skilled martial artists.  I challenged them, and let them pick the weapons.  I beat them pretty handily with multiple weapons, but got my hand cut (I think, that may have been another dream.)  I met a cute, very short redhead.  I recognized that she tried wanted me, so I danced with her for a while to seal the deal, then started making out with her.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## yuriythebest

> I was upset when they decided to use 3DS Max instead of Blender.



how so? sure blender is a good 'free' app, but if you are making something serious then 3ds max (or maya...sure), is the way to go since the productivity is greater. Then again it all depends on the artist and you can achieve amazing results with any app - not going to create a MAx vs maya vs blender flame thread on DV  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I wanted to use Blender because it's got a much more productive GUI, almost everything is keyboard driven and condensed into one window.  I also like the rendering engine better, there is nothing that you can do in Max that I wouldn't be able to do in Blender.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Damn, I remember having one with MoS and Xox, but not what happened







> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Medium
> Lucidity: Good
> *Crashing MoS' Palace*I was doing some sort of movie and the female was supposed to do a scene where she jumped down a huge hole and used the air to glide down.  The first couple of times she landed too hard or hit the side so they decided to do it with CG.  
> 
> I was upset when they decided to use 3DS Max instead of Blender.  I protested to another change in the script where Doc Brown was to take the plunge instead of the girl.  For some reason it was MoS' fault about the script change.  I showed them that it was still possible to do in real life by jumping into the hole myself.
> 
> I glided down, but pulled to the left.  There was some cool crystalline geometry.  I got lucid somewhere during the flight and saw MoS' ice fortress down below flew towards it at full speed.
> 
> ...



Kickass. My fortress was in the woods? That's more like it!  ::lol:: 

Edit: Also, this is my 2,500th post!

----------


## ninja9578

> Kickass. My fortress was in the woods? That's more like it! 
> 
> Edit: Also, this is my 2,500th post!



Yeah, I don't know why it wasn't at the north pole  ::?:   Yay for post whoring  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Prison*I was in some sort of prison, but had my own cell with a private shower.  I remember trying to shower, but things kept coming up and eventually two girls showed up to shower with me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Two and a Half Men*I was Charlie Harper and I was about to take a hot bath and have some left over pasta.  Rose showed up and invited me out to dinner and I reluctantly said yes.  We ended up waking up in bed together, I wasn't sure if we had had sex or not, but we were both very hungover.  My girlfriend, who was a tall blonde knew about Rose and one time as Rose snuck onto the porch my girlfriend caught her her and poured shampoo all over her.

They started fighting and Alan and I watched for a while, they were both naked and sudsy, then I got in the middle of it, and it was great  ::D: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Date with Stephanie*I had asked out Stephanie Badenhop, and we were going to lunch in a mall or campus building.  She had been at some costume thing and was dressed like an astronaut, I asked her if she wanted to change and she said that she was fine.

She wanted to go to a place on the third floor and we ran into some friends getting candy, while she complained that she was getting fat  ::roll::   I tried to get them to leave, but they didn't and we all ended up going up the stairs together, but got lost.

----------


## yuriythebest

> Two and a Half Men



cool- never had sitcom dreams yet - hopefully one day...  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Sex in the YMCA Bathroom*I was walking to the YMCA along river road and remembered that I had forgotten to call dad, since we were supposed to lift together.  I figured that he would just come, knowing that I would probably already be there.  I entered the YMCA and Alana Henry was there, she let me in and then locked the door on her friend.

I laughed and called her a bitch (jokingly) she said that I was cute and I went downstairs into the men's locker room.  I looked in the mirror at my sweaty body and then realized that I didn't have a shirt and I couldn't lift without one.

I wondered how I could have gotten there without a shirt.  That made me lucid.  I figured I'd just take a shirt and go lift because it was only a dream, but then my lucidity increased and I remembered that there were two girls next door.  

I heard them and walked into the men's bathroom.  Both of them were there and Alana's friend was bent over, but was insanely tall.  I jumped up to mount her and had a hard time entering her.  I eventually got into position where I could slide it into her anally.  

She leaned on a wall and enjoyed it at I noticed the bathroom changing.  I stabilized the dream and the bathroom went back to normal.  I fucked her hard and Alana was still there and she said that it looked good.  Anna Preibe also walked into the bathroom.  I invited her to join, but she declined and just watched.  I felt as if I would orgasm, but I had a damn false awakening.

Yay for the first lucid dream of the new year  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Class with Val*I was in some sort of french class and I was taking it for the second time.  My grade the last time was too low and I decided to take it again.  Valerie was late but I had just gotten an exam back.  I had made a joke on the bottom of my exam so I got an A+ for an exam that I had a few wrong answers on.  Valerie eventually showed up and hugged me from behind.  I told her that I missed her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Fragment with Amanda*Amanda's mother was in a field yelling for her and saying that her neighbours all thought that her and I were more than just friends.  Amanda and I were hang gliding and I took us down to a field next to her mother and made a soft landing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Security*I was back at Sienna teaching, but I also had a security job and I had to do a surprise drug test for the students in another class.  We walked in and Bryan told me that we needed to get a testing kit.  I asked the teacher if we could use the ones sitting on her esk and she said no. 

I went back to our room and found some empty beakers and an air pump to use as a dropped.  I went into Chris' room and he was all packed up.  I went back into the room with Bryan and he said that I should have my rifle.  Je said that it was some sort of SNA regulation.

I told him that I didn't own a gun, and he looked at me weird.  "Hello," I pointed at myself.  "Extreme liberal."  I told him that I wasn't going to buy a gun and if they didn't like it then they could fire me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Water Skiing*I was in the kitchen of my father's house and Shayna was making breakfast.  I looked at the clock on the stove and it said 7:49.  I groaned and thought about going back to bed, knowing that I had gone to bed in my mom's house at one last night.  I realized that I was in the wrong house and took a few steps towards the living room and flew into the air.

I noticed outside the dining room window that there was water outside.  I flew through the window (I think I broke it) and then around the side of the house, seeing how much water there was.  It was as if my house was floating on a lake.

I put my feet down and decided to try water skiing.  I skimmed along the water and did some cool tricks.  I went along the driveway, tilting to steer like a skier (I wasn't being towed by a boat) and grabbed some bells to see what they sounded like.  There were silver bells hanging off of trees.  I guess they were from X-mas.

I allowed myself to sink into the water and then I had a false awakening.  I looked around my room and saw the box for the stereo of my old car and there were other boxes on my bed.  I knew that I was dreaming and flew to the wall.

There was a strong gravitational push against the wall and I got stuck to it.  There were post-its on the door and I tried to read them, but failed.  I looked out the window and there were cars in the lawn.  Someone waved me down, they were having a party.

I saw Amber and wanted to fly down to her, but she walked away.  I hovered over the party and saw Jane so I went do to her and she was wearing nothing but a robe and red panties.  I tried to have sex with her, but couldn't get in the right position.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Superhero*I was some sort of superhero.  I was flying around with a girl who was also a superhero.  We discovered an island which was said to be the final resting place of some goddess.  We found a weird setup made of huge trees, which was a shelter of some sort.  I touched it and it swayed, as if it was about to fall down.

We noticed sharks and swam away at high speed, but they followed us.  I got out of the water and started flying away.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*On the Moon*I was an astronaut and was in a space ship that was getting ready to go.  When we launched I could remember feeling the G-Forces on my chest.  Eventually we landed on the moon and we got out of the spacecraft and looked around.  It was beautiful and I couldn't believe it.  We were on top of a plateau and below us was a large ocean.  There were pillars of rock coming out of the ocean in front of us and it looked like the world's largest sand castle.

My father and I went into the ocean and a tiny little creature attacked my father.  He shook it off, protected by his space suit and I went after it to try and study it, but it came after me to.  It was sort of like a cross between an octopus and a jellyfish.  It puffed away and I tried to run.  When I got back to everyone else I told them that because of the difference in gravity and buoyancy, running under water was much easier.

I was wearing an Atlas suite and I could feel that my mask was two layers, one was squishy (which was the outer layer) and one was solid.

Clarity:Good 
Sleep: Good
*Moon Redux*I was on the moon again, in the same capsule and even remembered the previous dream as if it had been the day before.  My team and I went out to explore again, the landscape was pretty much the same, but no water this time.  I stopped and told them that I heard something through my suit.  They didn't hear anything, but then they felt it again.

We were told that our mics and earpieces were synced so we should all hear the same thing.  We heard something making noise every few seconds about fifty yards from us.  We rounded a corner and there was a huge structure there.

The structure had an arm that was grabbing things off of the ground, which was the sound we had been hearing, and there was another conveyer belt that ran vertically picking large shells up and dumping them into a hopper.

I grabbed one of the shells.  It was about three feet tall and had little hairs sticking out of it.  It was an alien fuel cell.  The black member of my crew got too close to the conveyer belt and got picked up in it.  It let got of him at the top and he fell down into the pile of shells.  Then he got grabbed again and this time, when he reached the top he fell before us, out of the pile.

We heard someone coming and all ran as fast as we could in our suits.  We got back inside and I couldn't forget the face of the alien.  It was small and green and looked sort of like Yoda.  A girl who was on the ship with us told me that she had something to show me that would make me shit a brick.  I told her that there was nothing else that she could show me that would surprise me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Papa Don't Preach*I remember having a discussion with my father about Valerie and her daughter.  He found it odd that she had a baby about nine months after we broke up.  I tried to convince him that she wasn't mine, but I couldn't.

She's not mine, we know who the father is  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't sleep well on account of my hurt finger.  No dreams.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

What happened to your finger?  ::hug::

----------


## ninja9578

I dropped a 25lb plate on it lifting  :Sad:   Thanks for the hug  ::hug::

----------


## ninja9578

Again, no dreams, just fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

No dream.  I start work tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having dreams, but not what they were.  Adjusting my sleep schedule isn't doing well for my dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Sleep Paralysis*I was in bed at home and saw random images and thought that if I could stay like that I could enter a dream.  I got up, still feeling my body in bed and groaned because it felt like I was still in partial sleep paralysis instead of completely in a dream.

I thought that because I hadn't woken up getting up it was just part of the dream so I tried to walk, I could, but barely.  I went out into the other room and tried to fly, but landed hard on the floor.  That broke my lucidity and I went back to my room as my mother came out and moaned that I had left a light on.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Atlantis*
I was flying along some bridges, I don't remember how I got lucid.  There were like golden gate bridges, but brown and with some really surrealistic architecture in between the lanes.  I swooped down and stepped off of one.  I was able to control my speed by swimming, even though I wasn't swimming to move.  I shot up in the air, remembering the advanced task of the month and then swooped down as fast as I could into the water.

After  few seconds of going through the water I saw a pyramid down below, like the one on the badge.  I got to it and there were a number of stone buildings around it, but the water was so dark that there was little so see.  Suddenly I grew huge and the water level lowered and the tops of the pyramid and a few other buildings poked up out of the water and I sat there, much bigger than the pyramid.  They felt slimy to the touch.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Paternity Test*I was having Jordan take a paternity test because I wasn't convinced that he was Adrianna's father.  It turned up negative and then showed that I was her father.  ::shock::

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Elite Martial Arts*I was checking out the Elite Martial Arts club that my father had told me was run by three beautiful women and was  disappointed.  I could tell that they had been beautiful once upon a time; but were now in their fifties  :Sad:   I checked out the rest of the place, there were a number of long pool tables and other odd stuff, but I didn't get lucid.  I think I then drove home.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Iron Shin*Some guy was proving how tough he was and for some reason kicked my friend in the shin.  I dared him to try that crap with me and he did.  I didn't feel a thing and kicked him back.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sharks*I was joining some doctor in the desert to do research and he was sleeping in the and and wearing all light red because it was one hundred and fifty degrees.  I joined him and he showed us around the desert.  There were fossils everywhere and I noticed a huge one.  It was s strange looking fish with huge tentacles hanging off of it's mouth.  I just saw the tentacles at first, but then I noticed under a rock cliff where the doctor (who looked like the entrepreneur from Jurassic Park) and saw how huge the fish was.  I said that it must have been twice the size of a great white.  The doctor corrected me and told me that it was five times the size of a great white.

Suddenly we were on a boat and it was sinking.  My dogs were there and I picked up Amy as a reef shark swam in.  It was a small shark so we weren't too worriesd but we knew that bigger ones would be coming.  I took a big stick and poked the shark, and it eventually swam away.  

Now e were in the ocean and Pinshane was telling me to swim towards some ships, but I realized that the tide was against us and it would be better to swim to the docks.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Halo*I was playing Halo, but actually in the game.  My brother and I were battling inside of one of the structures and I finally trapped hi in a corner and shot him with the pistol several times in the head.  To my delight, he respawed in the exact same spot and I started shooting him again, but this time the bullets didn't go through.

He came back and I killed him with hand to hand combat, then I wanted to dick around so I picked up his body and went outside with it.  I tossed it down a snowy mountain.  I saw Stephen Schwartz skiing away from me and thought that he was part of the game so I snuck up behind him.

When I was close enough I reached out and snapped his neck.  I picked him up too and saw a cliff up above me.  I slowly went from knowing it was a game to being lucid as I tried to fly up to the cliff with Stephen in one hand.  I fell down, he was too heavy.

I end up cuddling with my big cat Amy, who was about the size of a dog in this dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Something to do with playing pool with Sam Mullen on a space ship  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing other than playing pool with Wayne.

----------


## ninja9578

Just bits and pieces, I'm  still getting used to this work schedule.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots and lots of hypnogogic imagery, all senseless and random. 

I have date tonight  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Was out till 3am last night, no dream.  I will WILD tomorrow morning.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I forgot to lucid dream  :Sad: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Swimming*I was on the beach with some beautiful women and they eventually disappeared and I guess I went after them in the water.  I dove into fairly warm water and looked around.  The water was murky, but there were lots of fish, including some big pitbull kind of fish that kept coming up to me and trying to bite me.  

One of them grabbed a poor little fish and ate it, it was one of Shayna's favourite fish and I got out of the water and tried to figure out a way to tell her.  Then we got into a conversation about the Cayman Islands.

----------


## ninja9578

Notes for later:

looking for stuff int eh desert
jeremy goes nuts and slaughters people
i sacrifice throw a truck

----------


## vici.somnus

I noticed on your huge list of accomplishments that you were told your dream name.

I think I'll add that to my list.

did you come up with that concept? the idea of having a dream name I mean

----------


## ninja9578

No, it was the task of the month about a year ago.  Everything with a set of wings next to it was a task of the month.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Just bits and pieces of a trip to the beach

----------


## vici.somnus

Hm, I'll have to look into that. 

I need a list of accomplishments. only to brag about of course

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Jason*To start out, I was Jason Vorhees, but I was sentient.  I slaughtered two people, one of them was my wife.  My wife came back to life and I told her how comfortable I was killing again after being dormant for so long.  Suddenly I was now hunting Jason with a ton of people.  Most of them had guns, but I just grabbed a baseball bat.

We rushed him and he surrendered and we held him there while others went to get help.  I stepped outside, only semi confident that he was secure.  Tine Bledso was outside and she told me that she had to go to the bathroom.  There was no way that I was letting her in the house with Jason so I took her downstairs.

Tina turned into Tyler and I showed him where a bathroom was.  When he was done and got out I asked him if he wanted to spend some time with Tina outside.  He agreed.  I ordered him to stay outside and to go no where near the door because of the direction of the wind.

He asked why, I told him that he had just gone to the bathroom in Jason Vorhees' place.  He sort of freaked out, knowing that the smell of his own place would enrage Jason.

Jason was brought outside and put into a truck.  As they got ready to leave he broke free, grabbed some kid and pulled him down into a sewer, murdering him with his bare hands.  Everyone scattered except for me and a couple.

The guy got in a truck and headed up the hill, his girlfriend screamed after him to let her in because the car that she was in wasn't going to make it up the hill.  I would have the same problem in my car.  I turned around and headed for Jason, distracting him while the girl got into her boyfriend's truck.  Now I was stuck there with him.  Luckily, I woke up.

Looking forwards to seeing the new Friday the 13th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Prison*I was driving into a prison to break someone out, but it was dark.  One of the gates was open, but the second was locked.  I asked the cop if visiting hours was over and he said yes and pushed me in the other direction.

Somehow I ended up inside the prison for a while, and there was some congregation.  The prisoners were amazed at how much freedom we were entrusted with.  I, along with a number of other prisoners noticed that the door was unlocked.  I snuck outside and hauled ass.  There were a huge number of us that escaped.

[color = "royalblue"]Lots of talk of prison on The Office last night[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*I almost killed Sam*Sam and I were hanging out and playing with a zip line high above the ground.  We were in some sort of building, about three or four stories up.  I had just gotten back in the window and it was Sam's turn to go out.  I picked her up and held her under it while she strapped herself in.

I asked if she was ready and she nodded and started to go out.  Something started to tear and she got scared and started to come back to me.  I could see the harness ripping and her body sinking lower and lower.  I reached out and tried to grab her hands to pull her to me faster, but I couldn't reach.

The harness snapped and she fell to the ground.  I nearly jumped out the window trying to catch her.  I didn't watch her hit the ground, I just ran.  I went down a number of stairs and crashed through a cafeteria to get outside.

A crowd had already gathered, but I pushed through it.  Sam wasn't there, I asked the paramedic that was there where she was.  He told me that she had died and they didn't resuscitate her.  I tried to cry and talk at the same time, but neither came out.

The paramedic then got a page that she had been brought back and I demanded that he take me to see her.  We hopped into a military chopper and strapped in.  He took a few of us through some hair raising turns and under a bridge and finally ended up at the hospital.

Sam was fine, and standing there with some friends.  I rushed over to her and made sure she was alright, then hugged her gently, as to not hurt her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Val's Birthday Present*I was Valerie's birthday and I was in some strange shop looking for a birthday present for her.  The store was full of risque clothes, which I didn't think she would want, but would be funny to give her.  I also noticed a lot of geek stuff right next to it.  Eventually some native american guy who was working there came up to me and asked me what I was looking for.

He suggested either a stuffed animal or some native american jewelry.  I don't think I ended up buying anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Tornado*I was walking home from somewhere and was under an overpass when I noticed dark swirling clouds in the sky.  I saw a tornado form and ran for the side of the overpass.  The slanted walls were difficult to scale, but luckily they had some strange structure so I had things to hold onto.  I felt the wind try to take me, but it was easy to hold on.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Double the Fun*My brother and I had a double date with twins.  We arrived at their house and my brother's date was naked, she said that she was a nudist.  My brother went upstairs to do something and I talked to the girls, trying to talk the other one out of her clothes as well.  I stripped so that she was the only one now clothed, but it didn't work.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Trying to Hook Up*I was in a house full of girls, who were all spending the night.  I got really close to one of them and we made out and felt each other up all night.  The others kept interrupting us with questions about the sleeping arrangements.  I tried to figure out how to fit so many people, even with the one girl with me.  I pulled out a bunch of mattresses and mattress toppers and laid them on the floor, then took the girl into my room in hopes of having sex with her, but other interruptions kept happening.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember much other than kissing Lisa Kudrow.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I forgot to write down my dream.  All I remember is having wild sex with this girl:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Searching for Clairity*I  was in a dream that I recognized as a recurring dream, although I'm not sure that  I ever had it before.  I flew up towards some trees slowly, but came back down after grabbing a branch.  I tried to use it as a bow and arrow to shoot down cupid, who was flying around, but I gave up and jumped up on a branch to test my balance.

The branch broke so I flew towards a house and crashed through the front door.  I was looking for Clairity, but I couldn't find her, I went into a couple of rooms and found one that was tough to open so I smashed the door, but it was also empty.  I started to go up the stairs, but felt myself waking up so I gave up.

----------


## ninja9578

I have lots and lots of fragments, but no idea how they fit together.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Good
*Going for the Ride*
I was driving home from somewhere and was ever so tired.  I had a cup of warm tea, but I think that was making it worse.  I noticed that my eyes would close for a few seconds every so often, but decided to keep going because I was almost home.

I was now running, and could see my place up ahead, turns out it was a huge stone pyramid, very similar to the one that I saw when I visited Atlantis.  I realized that I was dreaming and started flying home since it was faster, but then realized that I wasn't actually tired and it was only a dream.  I stayed in the air and looked over Chester.  It was mostly farm land, suddenly I felt as if I was being pulled backwards.

I decided to go with the flow this dream and not dictate where I flew to.  I flew backwards very quickly, I knew that I would hit something eventually, but didn't look back.  Eventually I went through a large brick wall.  I didn't break it, I just went through it.

I was in some sort of a huge Walmart and was now being pulled up towards the impossibly high ceiling.  I eventually made it to the ceiling, went halfway through it, then started to drop.  I grabbed for the ceiling, but my hand just went through it.  

I felt fast, but let myself do so, I felt the air go by me and eventually turned around to see where the ground was, I thought that I might go through it, and I've already visited Hell in a dream.  As I neared the ground I controlled my decent a little bit and landed softly.  I jumped up and lily-padded across some wobbly lamps.

I was in a large library or cafeteria of some sort.  It was full of people and I knew that *Clairity* was in there somewhere.  I didn't have to look long, she was one of the first people that I saw.

She was gorgeous.  She was much shorter than I, maybe 5'4", possibly shorter.  Her very dark hair was up in an eastern style, but I could tell that it was about shoulder length.  She was black, but very fair skinned black, she almost looked Indian.  She wore a light yellow dress with spaghetti straps that showed off a medium sized chest.  She was very thin and seemed to be with two children, both female about the ages of 6 and 8.

I walked up to her and asked her to hug me, but she pulled away slightly.  I put my arms around her and gave her a friendly peck on the lips  ::kiss::   ::hug:: 

I tried to think of the advanced task, but I couldn't so I decided to see what the Clairity DC would do in certain situations.  I thought that she might be different that the other DCs because this one I knew.

First I put my hand down her pants.  She was apparently wearing pants now, and had changed her appearance, she now looked asian.  She didn't say or do anything, nor did she appear to have a vagina.  There was nothing between her legs and it felt as if it was made out of one of those stress balls with the tightly packed sand inside.  

I then wanted to see how she would react to violence so I tried to choke her.  She pulled away, but didn't fret, almost aware of her own immortality.  I punched her hard square in the nose twice, she backed away each time, but was fine and didn't do anything else.  

I turned her around and wrapped my legs around her, wanting her to carry me around, going along with my whole go-with-the-flow mentality.  I eventually shimmied up to where I was sitting on her shoulders.  I had ahold of both of her hands and was using them to steer her.

The steering was rough and she was very dumb, she ran into a wall.  I tried to steer her up some stairs, but she wouldn't go.  This annoyed me so I wrapped my hands around her face and snapped her neck.

She flopped down on her knees against the wall, her head facing straight up.  I felt bad so I gave her an I'm sorry kiss  ::kiss::   I then jumped up the stairs and landed on some sort of platform overlooking the rest of the library.  I made a few more jumps before slowly waking up at 3:40.

----------


## Clairity

Good Lord ninjy! This dream started out so sweet.. a hug and then a friendly peck on the lips!  ::content:: 

I'm just glad I changed into someone else before the rest happened!  ::shock::  

Next thing I read is that you're feeling this DC up, choking her, punching her, riding her into a wall and lastly snapping her neck!!  :Eek:  And do you really think an "I'm sorry" kiss is going to make up for all that mayhem!  ::?: 

Wow.. I'd hate to think what you'd do if you _didn't_ like someone!  ::D: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sorry Claire  :Sad:   It was a study in the behavioral science of dream characters  ::D:   ::hug::

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember what I dreamed about last night.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

My date snored so I didn't get much sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> My date snored so I didn't get much sleep.



Your "date" snored?  ::shock::  

.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I don't like girls that snore.  :Sad: 

Why did you put "date" in quotes?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Clairity

> Why did you put "date" in quotes?



I thought you had a girl who spent the night with you and snored.. that would have been some "date"!  ::D: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

::shock::   Oh crap, I'm reverting back to my early college self.  :Sad:   I didn't find it odd at all the she spent the night after one date.

----------


## Zeno

Wow... sure that was just study or did clarity make you mad or something?

----------


## ninja9578

that was just study?  No, clairity didn't make me mad, i could never be mad at clairity  ::content::

----------


## Clairity

> No, clairity didn't make me mad, i could never be mad at clairity



I'm glad ninjy.. cuz I'd never deliberately try to make you mad or hurt your feelings!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Robbing a Store*Some friend and I were robbing some store.  There was a cop in there that we were holding hostage.  We were about to go on a road trip, so we were mostly packing food, I filled a couple of bags with assorted apples, I remember digging for some golden delicious apples.  There were animals around too, including a chick and a rabbit, but I wasn't taking any of them because it would be another mouth to feed.  I don't remember seeing a sign or the person I know by this name, but I believe that store was Kossobocova's *something*, I'm not sure why.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Mr. Cocaine*All I remember is climbing a fluffy yellow object that was in a corner.  The object was lit strangly, almost had a cartoon quality.  I noticed that there was a blue arch on it and green spots that almost looked like eyes.  I commanded it to speak, it opened the blue arch, which was it's nose and introduced itself as Cocaine.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Flood Bomb*
Some of the smartest people on earth, including myself were commissioned to turn The Flood into a weapon.  I protested.  The people in charge said that they knew that we could do it.  I agreed, but tried to explain the difference between could and should.  I said that the bomb should never have been built, nor any biological weapons.

The people in charge then revealed themselves as aliens and threatened us with laser weapons, demonstrating on the wall.  So the few of us got together and quietly tried to figure out a way out of this, we knew that we couldn't create a weapon out of The Flood.  I coughed and said that I might be getting a cold, planting the seed to ask if they had any biological weaknesses.

Eventually we came up with this very elaborate display for the aliens, that would release a few flood, but which would be quickly dispatched by the Elites that we had waiting for them.

During the demonstration of the weird Rube Goldburg kind of thing, I noticed that a piece was missing and tore everything apart that was in a basement, looking for wires, to put the thing together at the last minute.

The last spectacle from the machine involved *Ame*  She was supposed to be pulled out on a zip line and kiss someone else, but actually trigger something that was between them.  She couldn't quiet catch the guy, but they landed in the sand and she activated the device.  It released a few flood and a ton of invisible elites.  The elites took care of the aliens and the flood as someone came snowboarding down the sandy machine.

It was JD from Scrubs, saying how he liked to surf nude when dreaming.  We convinced him that he wasn't dreaming and was just really drunk.  Damn, I wish I picked up on the obvious dream sign.  :Sad:

----------


## Amethyst Star

> The last spectacle from the machine involved *Ame*  She was supposed to be pulled out on a zip line and kiss someone else, but actually trigger something that was between them.  She couldn't quiet catch the guy, but they landed in the sand and she activated the device.  It released a few flood and a ton of invisible elites.  The elites took care of the aliens and the flood as someone came snowboarding down the sandy machine.
> 
> It was JD from Scrubs, saying how he liked to surf nude when dreaming.  We convinced him that he wasn't dreaming and was just really drunk.  Damn, I wish I picked up on the obvious dream sign.



A kiss?  Hmm... a rare thing indeed!   ::D:   Glad to hear I could help.

That's annoying about the DS.  Ugh!  At least you'll probably be ready for it next time  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I hate waking up via alarm, all I have are fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Fucking the Gates of Hell*I was hanging out with Vicki and trying to read something, but she was horny and took matters into her own hands... literally  :tongue2:   She pulled me out of my pants and started giving me a blowjob, but I continued to read.

Eventually, she got too good for me to ignore and I got into it, only to realize (or be told by some guy with a hispanic accept) that her mouth was the gates of Hell.  I pulled it out of her for a moment to see that her mouth was bloody and evil looking.

There was another gate, which was a much more obvious gate of Hell.  It was a weird, cloudy vortex guarded by three demons.  One was the grim reaper, one was Carl Rove, and one was Dick Cheney.

I realized that it was just a dream and decided to keep having sexy with Vicki.  I fucked her for a little while, and just as I was about to orgasm, I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Speeding*I was with the CTY gang, and driving them somewhere.  They all told me to slow down because I was going nearly 60 in a 35 zone.  I had thought that the speed limit was 55, so I started to slow down, but it was too late.  A cop turned on his lights and I went around quiet a few bends before finding a place to pull over.

We were in a park, and climbing a weird tower that was partially filled with water.  The cop followed us as we picked up litter, but didn't say anything until we all started talking, he just joined the conversation, not mentioning that I had been speeding.

Let's see how many responses I get from _this one_
Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Sex Dream with Mes Tarrant*Mes Tarrant and I were in bed, playing with some sort of toy.  It wasn't a sex toy, it was something from the Disney toy, but I think we had turned it into something sexual.  I kept grabbing her butt, which was firm, but disproportionally small for a 22 year old, it was almost the butt of a child.  She laid on her back and I went on my side.

Here comes the hot part: the description of Mes  ::D: 

Mes' skin was flawless and soft.  She was pale, but not ghostly and her stomach was firm, but not defined.  Her breasts were medium sized, and well proportioned to the rest of her body, her nipples were small and dark.  Her hair was shoulder length and wavy, dark brown, nearly black.  Her lips were a medium shade of red, her mouth was small, but soft.  We kissed gently., occasionally touching our tongues, but not deep kissing.

Her hand was soft and was wrapped around my penis, rubbing it gently, not really jerking me off but keeping me stimulated.  She was still wearing light purple panties, but had pulled them down far enough so that I had access to her clitoris.  Her vagina was fully shaven, and her clitoris was firm and I rubbed it.

As I got her closer to orgasm her eyes closed and she began to breathe deeper and moan quietly.  That excited me so much that I felt that I too would orgasm.  I thought about telling her to stop touching me, but I instead used my knowledge of tantra to hold it off.  I felt it rush away.  Soon after I woke up.

I talked to Mes last night on MM for a while.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o: 

Oh holy mother of..

 ::hump:: 

That was HOT!!  ::D:  JEEZ!! I love the detailed description. 

Interesting coincidence, too, because just a few hours ago I bought a certain purple something.

Btw for me our MM conversation still happened _today_. Crazy time differences.

----------


## ninja9578

Glad you enjoyed it Mes, I certainly enjoyed dreaming it  ::mrgreen::   Oh, can I see you in the "something purple?"  :tongue2:

----------


## Mitzie

> Interesting coincidence, too, because just a few hours ago I bought a certain purple something.




K wait, what? Pics please, of you in/with such purple something.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

ROFL!!  ::lol:: 

Maybe when I'm drunk.

Which, incidentally, I am planning on being tonight.

HUZZAH!

----------


## Man of Steel

Damn, hot dream Ninja.  ::shock::  

Also, if you give Ninja pics, Mes, go ahead and CC me.  ::D: 

 :drool:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  MY first LD4All Quest of the Month  ::D: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Stop Time*
I was in my high school again and think that I was a student.  I wanted to Mr. Gibney's classroom and laid a note near his desk, I guess it was an absentee note.

I walked up three flights of stairs, looking for something, but I guess that I didn't find it.  I went towards the door and because lucid.  I'm not sure why, maybe I realized that I hadn't been in high school in five years.  I decided to see what was behind the door, making it be something exciting. 

I opened the door, disappointed to see a closet, full of miscellaneous crap.  I also saw a staircase going down and though it was weird so I walked over to it.  I remember a standup-comedian last night talking about his grandmother falling down the stairs (that may have caused the dream about staircases) so I decided to try it. 

I let myself go, but floated down very slowly.  I wasn't flying like normal, just falling very slowly, almost as if I were an air filled balloon.  The slowed down falling made me remember the quest for LD4All.  I willed time to stop.  I stopped falling, it was almost as if gravity was turned off.  I can fly easier, but this was different, things definitely stopped, even though I was the only thing there moving, I felt time stop.  I restarted time and grabbed one of the pictures that was on the side of the staircase, not the staircase to the house here I grew up.

I let it go and tried to stop time again, but this time was unsuccessful, I didn't feel the jolt that I had before, nor did the picture stop falling.  I flew down the stairs and turned the corner, expecting somethign weird, but nothing was.

I flew across the living room and saw the cats laying under the computer desk.  I said hi and sped up as I went through the window into blackness.  That gave me a false awakening.  I had fallen into a pit with another guy and with our flashlight we could see xenomorph aliens scurrying around.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having some sort of really sexual dream, but that's about it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*tactfully inserts self into dream*

----------


## ninja9578

Oh boy  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Had a nightmare, will write it down later.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Halo*I was the Master Chief.  I had to infiltrate a Covenant and Flood controlled stronghold.  I jumped down a huge cliff and landed on something hard, but I was find.  The place was largely covered in water, so whoever I was with and I had to swim.  There was a child with us and we told her to wait outside.

We swam in three foot deep water, there were some flood forms underneath the water, but I realized that they were all dead.  We got to a dry area, and Kimmie Termini was there.  This made me lucid.  I grabbed her and started dancing with her.  We sang a song, but I can't remember what and kissed a few times.  

Her mouth and tongue were tiny, like the size of a cat's for some reason, but I grabbed her butt and picked her up as we danced.  We eventually started having sex and did so for a while until both of us orgasmed.  After I came, she went down and started licking me again.  Then I woke up, tried to DEILD, but had a false awakening instead.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Lightning*I was in my mom's house when I heard a crash outside.  I looked outside and lightning streaked across the sky, bent around the house.  It was bright blue and seemed to keep coming.  I knew that this wasn't just lightning.  I started to feel really ill and worried that it could be giving me a massive dose of radiation.  I went called the dogs and went to ride it out in the basement.  I felt better as soon as I got down there, out of the radiation.

My mother eventually got home and asked me if I saw the weird power surges.  I told her that I was right in the middle of it and that something had crashed to start it.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, I had a bunch of cool dreams, but I didn't write them down  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Tracy's Layout*Tracy and Bertrum were talking and she was very upset because she would have to redo a large part of her layout.  I wondered if there was a way to salvage it, but there wasn't without new software.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Drunk
*Driving Around*I was on the George Washington bridge, going to meet someone for dinner, and then Mes Tarrant afterwords.  I called Mes to see if she had forgotten, but after a few rings it went to voicemail.  Her message wasn't in English, but it certainly wasn't Russian either.  It sounded like a bastardization of french and I picked out most of the words.  I found it strange that she spoke french and was going to leave her a message in french, but hung up instead.  I ended up missing a turn and having to pay a toll, which pissed all of us off.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Teaching Ania Handball*I was at work and had convinced Ania to come play handball with me.  We were stuck in a small corner of the squash court, but it was good for teaching.  
We were so close to the wall that it was hard to get the ball on the rebound, but we both had fun anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is being engaged to Meghan Wall.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Drunk
> *Driving Around*I was on the George Washington bridge, going to meet someone for dinner, and then Mes Tarrant afterwords.  I called Mes to see if she had forgotten, but after a few rings it went to voicemail.  Her message wasn't in English, but it certainly wasn't Russian either.  It sounded like a bastardization of french and I picked out most of the words.  I found it strange that she spoke french and was going to leave her a message in french, but hung up instead.  I ended up missing a turn and having to pay a toll, which pissed all of us off.




Ha!  ::D:  I do speak French, btw. Well... at least I studied it for about 7-8 years.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh. Maintenant vous &#234;tes encore plus adorable.  ::D: 

And you really don't remember that I used to think that you were gay/bi?

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Looking for Sex*I started the dream lucid.  I actually had a little bit of time before the dream where I was conscious.  Luminous told me about that once, but I didn't really believe her.  I started out in a dark room as the dream started to be created around me.  It was my old bedroom I flew down the stairs and crashed into the living room window.  I punched it, but it wouldn't break so I went out the door.  I flew across the yard to our neighbour's house, looking for the girl that lived there.  

I entered their house and looked around, even went into her bedroom, but she wasn't there.  I crashed out of her window backwards, but had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good, but sick
*Dinosaurs Everywhere*This dream is very fragmented because I didn't write down exactly what happened, but I remember being in a car, going to watch a yearly dinosaur thing.  Somebody released them, and let people drive around them, as long as they stayed in the car.  It was tradition to get out of the car while the dinos made their way to use, but we were late and they were already out, just not to us yet.

So we go out of the car and some weird little alien thing dropped something in our car.  It was a bomb, in case something happened, there would be no evidence.  My friends were still outside of the car when some of the meaner dinosaurs showed up.

I remember looking at each on individually and some of them were really strange looking.  Eventually we ended up inside of a building with velociraptors chasing after us.  I managed to get into a dumbwaiter, but they found me and started clawing for me.  I let the dumbwaiter go down, but there were more of them there waiting for me.

Clarity: Good 
Sleep: Good, but sick
*Vampires vs Licans*I was a vampire chasing down a lican, but not to kill him,  just wanted either his blood, or his cat, I'm not sure which.  I finally caught him and sunk my fangs into him.  I bit his shoulder and put the blood into a container while he attempted to get away.

I resumed the chase, but I got to a rocky area, and lost him.  I thought that he might have gone up so I jumped straight up, about 20 feet to a ledge, but two cats where there instead.  They both fell down below and I went after them to make sure that they were okay.  They were both stiff, but eventually loosened up.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember much, I had a date... it went well  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I find this one funny, normally I start the dream lucid and turn it into a sex dream, this time I did the opposite.

Clarity: Good 
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor - Medium
*In My Apartment*I was in bed with the girl I had a date with the other day (hopefully my new girlfriend) and she was giving me a slow, sensual blowjob.  I realized that we hadn't done that yet so it made me lucid.  I let her continue for a little while, then got up and flew over to the door leading upstairs, wondering what was going on up there, but nothing was so I flew back down.

There  was now a counter in between her and I and she told me that my phone had been ringing all day, it was my best friend.  I flipped it open, it was a pink phone, kind of looked like Valeries.  I touched contacts and Val and Sarah were the only two.  

I pressed Val and it rang.  It kind of sounded like a surreal version of the error tone, when a machine picked up I listened to it.  It said that the number was not in service, but there were putting it in service for me and giving me a new car.

I then went outside and there was a bus about to leave.  I flew to the front of it and jumped on the grill to go for a ride, but I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Underwater*I was in some sort of swimming competition and the coach was trying to size us up, but the pool was so cramped I don't know how he would choose.  Krista Papachakis was doing terribly, but he picked her, then started drawing something on a whiteboard.

While I waited, I submerged and rested on the bottom.  I inhaled ones and immediately became lucid.  I started breathing and looked at the girls who were floating above me.  Two of them had their breasts exposed, so I went up and felt them, they felt real, but the girl that I was most attracted to was a skinny brunette with a dark blue bathing suit.

I felt her up and dragged her under the water, we fooled around and she unzipped my pants and started giving me a blowjob.  She went fast and hard and I eventually came so hard that each time I contracted, her head was pushed backwards by the force of my semen.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good 
Sleep: Good
*Squash*My brother and father had come to visit me and play a game of squash.  My landlord spotted us and came to chit-chat while I looked for racquets for them.  We eventually got down to the squash court and more and more people started showing up.  I eventually got everyone out except for the people who would be playing and started to go over the rules.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Chatting*I was trying to chat on my phone with some people, but the messages kept getting screwed up.  I woke up for a moment, but went back into the dream.  This time I was lucid, but I was still half awake.  I tried focusing on pressing the keys on the phone, but a couple of my fingers were paralyzed.  Eventually I woke up fully.

----------


## ninja9578

I think this is the first nightmare I've ever had where I became lucid.

Clarity: Varied
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Silent Hill Matrix*I was in some sort of a computer program, it was a game.  I had a shield that fired like a machine gun.  There were people all around, who had a similar weapon, but they didn't see to be able to injure me.  I turned corners and tricked the guys into turning their backs and killed a bunch of them.

When I got back, there was one guy still alive, he had some sort of power tool.  He cut his own throat with it.  It was disgusting and I ran away.  I got into some sort of weird elevator, Bertrim was there and I could feel Matt Ward's presence.  I told him that I knew that this was a computer and told him different ways to render things.  The world changed slightly with each suggestion, and I realized that I could control how nightmarish it was by changing he bit depth.

I told him to leave it at 8 bit and went back out.  The world was pixelating, but smoothing out slowly.  I was searching for something, but not sure what.  I killed some more of those soldiers and entered a women's room.  I looked around, but it was empty.  I went out and there was another soldier there who had survived my massacre.  His weapon had turned into a power drill and he took it to his own forehead.

I turned away and went into the men's room.  There was a vat underneath eh sink, it was full of blood and I knew that there was a dismembered body in it.  I would eventually have to see it, but right now I looked around and a black object caught my eye.  I realized that no matter how I looked at it, I couldn't see the right half of it.  

I picked it up and brought it in front of my face, but still the right half remained hidden.  It started to resemble something like a comb.  I realized it wasn't a computer, but a dream so I went back outside.  The problem was that the scenery was so complex that my brain couldn't render it anymore and it lagged terribly.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I forgot to post on the 4th.

No dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night either.

----------


## ninja9578

I went to bed at nine last night because I wasn't feeling well.

I remember something about being in Valerie's house and spending the night there, then her father being mad at me.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Skating in Time*I was on a frozen lake with some friends, I think it was Jeremy and Shayna.  I had skates on and was skating around, doing al sorts of fun tricks.  I realized that the way I skated, influenced how time passed.  Skating backwards seemed to move time backwards, skating down on one leg seemed to push it forwards faster.  I had some fun skating around and doing all sorts of tricks.  Sometime in all of that, I became lucid, but kept skating, as I was having fun.  I had a false awakening, and my brother and mother were having a screaming match about something, I think it was about money.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Locking Cars V-WILD*I let my hypnogogic hallucinations wander free and it came up with a bunch of locks.  I have to lock cars up for some reason.  I was still in the visualization stage when I got the idea to fly to a moving car on the highway where 6 meets 652.  I flew out into traffic and grabbed a hold of a car going towards down and shoved a lock on its bumper.  Then I let another car bring me back.  

I tried to hover and let a big rig come to me, but my dream pushed me away from it so I turned around and consciously flew into a truck and grabbed it.  The truck started to fly, it went up really high, and made me nervous, but reminded myself that falling couldn't hurt me.

I got mad at the truck for scaring me, so I threw it to the ground.  It landed hard and I flew down to it and picked it up again, throwing it and slamming it against something.

This one I don't remember all that well.
Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying V-WILD*I let my HH go again, but this time directed it towards flying.  I started out dragging some weird little piece of plane, but still was manual flight.  I was with some girls, I don't remember who they all were.  One of them was Mary Cimmino, and another was Alana Henry, after a few twists and turns I lost lucidity and we landed and the girls wanted to go to bed.  I was wide awake so I decided to screw around for a while.

----------


## DreamVortex

Wow! Cool dreams Ninja!

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks man, I love flying around and causing mayhem  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

No real dreams last night, only fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, some fragments, but no real dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Saving the Universe*I was hunting an alien with Tommy Lee Jones from Men in Black, at it was flying around a forest that was populated by an indigenous tribe of women.  Finally the ship that it was in slowed down and grabbed something and pulled it out of a ruin that the indians lived in, then placed it in another ruin.  Turns out they were ancient alien artifacts.  Something unfolded and Tommy Lee Jones told us that the shiny ball was the last of the 42 *don't remember what he called it* and it was about to destroy the universe.  There was more than one way to stop it, but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*100th DILD Flying over a River*I was at some sort of a part and there were two navy people sitting on the porch railing where I was, one was a petite girl and the other was a big guy.  The guy left and the girl and I kept talking, she leaned in to kiss me and I was stunned for a moment, but then leaned in and made out with her for a while until she excused herself for the bathroom.  

The guy came back and asked me if I made it with her.  I smiled and nodded, playing with my iPhone.  He laughed and said that he wished he moved as fast as me.  The girl opened the door to the bathroom and I waited for her, but she waved me in.  She couldn't figure out how to turn off the light.  After trying all of the switches, I simply unplugged the light.

We kept making out on a couch, not caring that there were lots of other people there, but her really short garment kept slipping up and we kept fumbling with it to keep it down.  

Somehow I ended up flying over a river.  I was up pretty high, I could barely see the people down below.  There was an island, at first it looked like the mathematical symbol pi, but then as I flew over it it looked like an arrow.  It kept changing shape, but I figured it was because of the height I was flying and perception.  The last shape I saw it in was sort of a fancy teardrop shape. 

Then I realized that I was climbing and got scared, trying to ease my way back down, but ended up nosediving.  I ended up crash landing in a parking lot.  I got right back up, unharmed  and became lucid somewhere in there.  There was a rock in the middle of the river, which was about one hundred metres across.  

I flew out to it, about four feet above the water, I tried to touch it, but passed over it.  I put my feet down on the water and walked to the rock while a boat approached me.  It was empty, but I rode it for a while, then stopped and ran across the top of the water again to the rock, pulling another rock out of the bottom.

I broke the little rock over the big one and the big one cracked as the small one shattered.  I stood on the rock and a rock pathway to the far shore emerged.  The far shore was a sheep rock, so I climbed up it and looked around.  It was like a surreal painting, there were buildings off in the distance, but all distorted and out of focus.

I decided to dive in the shallow water.  I hit the water about three inches into the river, and the bottom fell away.  I tried to imagine something tropical, but nothing came to mind.  I pulled up a rock and looked at it, feeling my lucidity fading away.  I stopped for a moment and regained it while Turk, JD, and Keith were playing with a turret.  I talked with them for a while, slowly losing my lucidity and Keith accidentally said that he was gay.

Seeing Abra's name in the online list made me remember another dream.
Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*DV Members on SF*I was browsing SexualForums.com and I noticed a post by Abra.  I don't remember what it said, but I remember her name was bold and dark green like a Dream Guide.  Further down her post there were other DV members, but I don't remember who.
Probably came about from chatting with FC from SF last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Working with Mes Tarrant*There was a new guy at the office who was supposed to help me with my project.  I had to move my desk away form the wall to make room and we all complained.  Somehow I ended up working out in the hall and I noticed Mes Tarrant standing in the hall smiling at me.  She walked passed me, obviously knowing who I was because she ran her hand through my hair.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about driving in the snow with Valerie's mother.

----------


## ninja9578

I know it involved Adrianna and Valerie, but not much else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Out of Shape*I was at track practice and went upstairs to the indoor track where Bunny and the other sprinters were working out.  He seemed upset that I was so out of shape.  I went back downstairs and decided to help coach the kids.  I lined up besides them to pace them for an 800 meter run.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember building something out of wood, but not anything else, perhaps it will come back to me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*I'm on TV*I was in some sort of a club and someone was showing me the future, telling me that everything that I made in the club was going to catastrophically fail.  I realized that he was right and yelled to get everyone out of the club, we finally got to the door of the club and I saw a symbol that I had made.  "Oh Crap" I said as I pushed it through he wall and out of the building just as it exploded.

I lay on the floor as everyone moaned that I had brought them out of a safe area and into danger, but then smoke started billowing out of the stairs and I woke up.  I looked around at everyone, and noticed a camera.  Someone had been scripting what I had been doing and it made me mad.  I decided to stop and whoever the producer was got mad and took a girl hostage, ordering to finish the show.

I had a pair of scissor, so I stabbed him over and over again, but hew as tough, he kept getting back up.  He swung at me with his knife a few times, but missed.  Eventually, he died.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*House of Gangsters*Somehow I was in a house and gangsters kept showing up thinking that they were hunting me.  I had to hide in a tiny little hole in the maze-like house.  Someone almost saw me once, but I hid myself by blocking the only entrance with a desk.

There was a girl in there and for some reason, she started giving me head.  I got up and sat down to let her have a better position.  Kristen McGoldrick was there too and she started too.  I went lucid and thought about getting up and doing something else, but it just felt so good so I relaxed as Kristen came up to sit next to me while the other girl played down below.

----------


## ninja9578

Took two sleeping pills so no dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a date last night that went really well, so not much sleep or dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember something involving the Temple in Athens, but it didn't make me lucid so I couldn't do that task.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Gifts for MAster Reynolds*It was Master Reynold's birthday, but I was with Grandmaster Hillson's class.  We each had presents for him.  I thought that we should line up in order of rank, meaning that I should go see him first, but we didn't.  I remember that Bryan, who was in front of me had some type of chocolate, while I had a stress-relieving candle.

This more than likely stemmed from the American Dad episode last night where Steve attempted to steal Barmitzfa presents.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Flirting with Ania*I was flirting with her and she was trying to convince me that she was tough.  I picked her up and told her to do 10 pullups, I don't remember if she did them.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Engaged to my Best Friend*I was at some of my family's houses getting ready for the wedding.  I don't recall seeing Valerie in it at all, but she had been in a previous dream where we were walking in front of Weis and flirting.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember much from last night  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Fooling around with Sharon*I was looking over the ocean and I saw Sharon walking down on the beach.  I guess she had driven the whole way to the beach to see me so I went out to meet her.  We ended up fooling around but somehow I got teleported to my office, but I stayed in my underwear.  Everyone kept asking me for things to, and only a few of them mentioned that I wasn't dressed.

Then I went outside with some guys for a smoke for some reason, knowing that I don't smoke I lit the cigarette, but let it go out.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Trying to play Squash*I was at work and my father had come to visit and plays squash and golf with me.  I got down to the squash court at work and there were people all over it so I waited while looking for my bag in the car.  My saw that my racquet was all broken so I had to use one of the office's.  We played in pairs, which wasn't as much fun.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Can't see*I heard Simon tell Wayne that if I wasn't in the office by the end of rush hour to tear me apart.  I was in bed, but right next door so I rushed out of bed and to the office.  My eye was crusty and sealed shut.  I told him that that's why I was late.  I tried to get it open, but it wouldn't go.

I woke up with my eye shut by the pillow, I was lying on it.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I had a weird Halo dream, but I don't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is looking at a graph of my weight and seeing it going up  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> All I remember is looking at a graph of my weight and seeing it going up



Aww, a bad self esteem dream. I get those too sometimes.  ::hug:: 

I hope your knee heals so you can get back running again. But until then just eat a little better to make up for the difference.

I hope tonight you have a dream where you are the strongest, fittest person in the world and that you get to show off for all your Dcs. (Aren't those great dreams?  ::D: ).

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks TS.  My knee is almost healed.  I'm drinking a Coke right now though  ::?:   Oh well, I'll burn it off soon.  Actually, I just graphed my weight, it has been slowly going up  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thanks TS. My knee is almost healed. I'm drinking a Coke right now though  Oh well, I'll burn it off soon. Actually, I just graphed my weight, it has been slowly going up



But you also did mention lifting weights, so some of that could be muscle too, unless you have been carefully monitering you bodyfat. But even that can be off a little, like I think mine was. But anyway, the whole goal is to never get so far off track that you can't get right back into shape again in a very short time.

And shame...._Coke_??

But that's great your knee is healing right up. I'm sure you'll be right back to where you want to be in no time.

----------


## ninja9578

Not really, I wanna lose 15 pounds.  That's hard when it's 10&#37; of your bodyweight.  I wanna be underweight in time for the Steamtown Marathon in October  :smiley: 

I know, Coke sucks, but I got very little sleep last night and I just need the caffeine.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Not really, I wanna lose 15 pounds. That's hard when it's 10% of your bodyweight. I wanna be underweight in time for the Steamtown Marathon in October 
> 
> I know, Coke sucks, but I got very little sleep last night and I just need the caffeine.



I'm sure you can lose 15 pounds by October. It'll take a bit of effort, but you can do it. Just remember that a great body is 80% nutrition. So really plan your eating.

And good luck training for the marathon.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks TS.  I'm sure I will.  I wanna get a good time to qualify for NYC or Boston.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Title*I was on holiday with my mother.  She was having a nightmare so I woke her up.  She thanked me as her breakfast would have burned if she had slept any longer.  She had made herself pancakes, I would have an omelet and trench toast.

There were velociraptors and Xenomorphs on the loose and we had to get out of there.  One came into our room while I was lying down and I stayed still until it left.  We snuck around in fog, almost being seen a few times, but eventually a helicopter came and got me (my mother was not there anymore.)

I said that too much had been lost to leave with nothing so I ordered the chopper to take me around to grab a hard drive full of data.  It was easy to find, it was glowing orange, but the fog was so thick that I couldn't see two feet.  Luckily there were no dinosaurs or aliens near it.

I stayed outside of the chopper and eventually the chopper disappeared and I was flying.  I got nervous because I thought I saw a house far beneath me, and thought that I was flying too high.  I also saw dark things ahead of me and thought that they might be trees.  I couldn't tell me altitude.

Eventually, I crashed into trees and started to fall.  I regained my flight and became lucid.  I flew into someone's house and there was a fat guy there.  I was horny for some reason so went into his room where I thought he had a wife.  Turns out it was a blowup doll.  I called him a sick bastard and blinded him.

I flew around the house for a while, hovering outside of his master bedroom, he started to throw things at me.  I finally got enough telekinetic ability to block them with my mind, but  couldn't control them and they fell.  I went out of the window because I saw cars and wanted to pull some more mayhem by tossing cars around.

I noticed one of them was Peter Griffen, he was talking to Chris about women.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Mean Teacher*I was in some sort of surrealistic college town.  Everything was lit up and had strange colours, but I was stuck in class. Our professor was apologizing for being mean and asked us if we had any questions on the homework.  We did, and she started to do them.  A friend of our came in to the room and took Claire Lochner out, something for her sorority, then all hell broke loose.

Everything got wilder, we were still doing math problems, but we were breaking boards and the teacher turned into Ania for a while.  While I was trying to solve something, she started licking my chest and stomach.

This made me lucid, but not very much.  I fooled around with her and she wanted to sit on my lap and fuck me so I found her opening, which was difficult.  It was tiny and dry, but eventually we got it in and she rode me for a while.  Just as I was about to orgasm, I had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Not much in the way of coherent dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Weird Vacation*I was under the water and a boat nearly hit me.  I came up to see what was going on  and my mother was yelling to that guy that he nearly hit me.  Another one was coming towards me, so I dove and stayed under as I watched it slam into the dock.  My mother dove in after me, fearing that I had been hit, but I was under 12 feet of water checking out a shipwreck.  

I noticed her and swam over to her, giving her my mouth piece so that she could breathe.  We went to the surface and two girls and I ended up on a hot air balloon or something.  One of the girls was about 18, the other was about 6.  

I asked them if they wanted to do something else and the young girl said no, the older girl said yes.  Suddenly she was my age and we were at dinner, on a date I guess.  There were still fish swimming around, one of which was a Barracuda.  It's ugly, razor sharp teeth were made out of some sort of crystal and they clicked as it opened and closed it's mouth.

Eventually, we also ran from dinosaurs, but I don't remember that part very well.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Boring Park*I was going to watch television with my brother, but my mother started vacuuming and then took the television.  I looked out the window, wondering what I could do now.  I saw Jackie Berhart from that 70s show and I asked her what she wanted to do.  She said fishing.  I thought it was odd, and I didn't really want to go but I agreed as long as it wasn't thundering.  

We heard a huge rolling thunder over us and a flash of lighting and that idea went out the window.  Seems my neighbour had been fishing and maybe struck by the lightning, he was bleeding and rushed into our cellar to wash off the blood as his young son walked around looking for him to be picked up a few seconds later by his uncles.

Jackie turned into a girl I don't know in real life, but was really good friends with in the dream.  We walked down a sunny street and somebody was picking us up, but they drove away for some reason.  We walked, picking up someone's garbage that had been knocked over.

We ended up in a strange little park, there was no fee, but they were mostly kids rides.  She got on a swing set, but nearly broke it.  We went into another room where her father was and she told him that she was a lesbian.  Three other guys showed up and said that they didn't believe her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Energetic girlfriend*I was with my girlfriend (sorry ladies  :tongue2: ) and we were skydiving.  When we landed, her chute kind of got away from her and we had to chase after it for a while.  She had had a couple of cameras with us, she had left them in odd places to catch some weird action.

We had to go into a creepy, Flood-infested swamp to find them, but we eventually made it out, but she was running all over the place.  Eventually, we ended up at my old house and I looked out the window, there were two elephant babies playing with a dog.  I was nervous for the dog and one of the elephants rolled over on it and it floated in the water dead.

Two other dogs went out into the water and pulled it away from the elephants, but then started to cannibalize it.  It was gross so my girlfriend and I went to a beat up old warehouse where there was about to be a band playing.  She was nuts and eventually took her shirt off.  I remember she acted like Sharon, but had Sloane's body.  We made out and I played with her nipples while everyone danced.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Don't feel like dreaming*My father came into my room asking me if I could help him, his computer was saying that it couldn't install something that he needed.  I has to ask him thrice what he was doing and he said something non-sensical.  

It made me lucid, but I wasn't in the mood to lucid dream, so I woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Flying and Sex Together* I was in high school and was getting picked on by people who were actually my friends.  I was getting pissed off so I locked them up in painful joint locks and threw them.  I walked away, confident that they wouldn't dare follow me.  I went into the bathroom to get tot he other side of the hallway, but then realized that I didn't know where my class was.

That immediately made me lucid.  I tried flying to the end fo the hallway, but I fell twice before finally floating gently in the air.  I floated down the hallway and Christa Papachakis was there so I landed and started fooling around with her.  She was amazingly flexible and spread her legs into a split.  I took myself out of my pants and she started to suck on it and lick it.

Quickly I entered her and started having sex with her.  We were up high, on the 20th story of a building or something and I thought it would be fun to jump.  I pushed both of us over the edge and never stopped having sex, even after we crash landed. 

We had landed near a small cliff leading to a lake.  I remembered the basic task of the month and picked her up and together we dove into the lake.  It was warm, but pitch black so I brought us up and flew out of the water quickly so that I didn't wake up.

Still having sex, we flew over a crowded party.  I looked in the lake again, and there was a body floating in it.  I now had the memory that I had done that.  I had been a hired hitman.

I then had a false awakening where I was sleeping up high,  like on top of a counter, and realized that I had a washer and dryer.  The washer was broken, but nothing that I couldn't fix and the dryer was small, but functional.

The washer and dryer came from yesterday where I decided to wash my clothes by hand to save money / electricity.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good 
Sleep: Medium
*Saw*I was inside of a house, it was a Jigsaw trap.  I was a young girl, about 25 with dark curly hair.  I threw some objects through a window to see if they were booby trapped, and they weren't.  I went up into a tiny room and the whole place started to shake. Jigsaw's voice told me that I should be used to that.  I guess I was a drunk or junkie or something.

I went downstairs and my friend was laying on the floor with some candles and stuff around her.  Jigsaw told me that the house was filling with poison from the candles.  I ran out the back door, leaving my friend to die.

When I got to a residential area I started to feel sick and threw up huge streams of what looked like beans.  My mother came and asked me what I had eaten and I said I didn't know.  She asked jokingly if someone had shoved them down my throat and I choked out yes as I vomited again.  My view then shot to a small hole in a fence, where I could see Jigsaw watching me.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams.

----------


## Sanquis

Mmm... beans... don't feel like eating them again for a while. Thanks Ninja =]
Pretty creative dreams though, you gotta admit that was cool as far as nightmares go.

----------


## Mirui789

These are all really amazing dreams so far.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, thanks guys.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember about last night was having a screaming match with Bill O'Reily, he was saying some stupid and racist shit and I called him on it.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Quarentine*I was in a building and there were rabid people running around.  Valerie was with me and I dragged her to the top floor while fighting off rabid people.  A bunch of us got into a large room, but we were terrified of each other so we separated ourselves into separate rooms of the apartment and we barricaded the doors.  We kept in constant communication to make sure everyone was alright and we passed a dog around to keep ourselves from getting bored.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying then Playing on a Lake*I don't remember what I was doing, but I was some sort of scientist.  I had to get back to my lab so I decided to fly.  Eventually, I realized that I was flying and dreaming, but I still wanted to get back to my shop.  Eventually the lucidity sunk in and I did some arial acrobatics, I went straight up and tried to dive into the ground, but to no avail so I flew over a lake and landed on it's surface.  I walked around on the water for a while, but couldn't think of anything else to do.  I tried to think of the month's advanced task, but I couldn't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I remember nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Ugh, another night where I don't remember my dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I had a hell of a dream sequence last night, unfortunately, I only remember the end of each one  :Sad: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Underwater*I was partying with some people, but we had to leave our ship and go outside.  We swam around the side of the ship, and there were a bunch of propellers that we had to get by.  I had to get between two propellers that spun just far enough apart for me to get between.  I celebrated on the other side, then realized that I would eventually have to do it again.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Hanging out with my cousin*I was hanging out with some very attractive girls, a young blonde was my cousin and the rest were her friends.  She asked me if I was spending the night and I went to find out if I was.  She eventually came back to me while I was on the phone and asked me to go stay at a hotel since her boyfriend was coming over.  I took her money and left, I think  ::?: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Cartoon Lucid*I was in some sort of seminar where they were talking about Toy Story.  I thought it was boring so I decided to leave, I laughed as someone yelled out that Toy Story was gay, but then the cowboy showed up and told me to follow him.  We went outside and he flew into the sky, saying that cartoons could do anything.  I knew how to fly too because of lucid dreaming so I jumped up and flew with him.

It didn't take me long to figure out that I _was_ dreaming and I followed him into a house.  He went through a cartoony, circular window, but I went through a door and sat down to dinner with some people.

The dinner was weird, but I ate it, constantly looking around to keep myself asleep.  On of the things we were eating was steak, it was juicy and odd textured, but good.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe your dream version of Toy Story is gay.  A cowboy named Woody feeding you his juicy steak.  Hmmm.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Again no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Once more.  I'll WILD tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
**Valerie and I were in an accident.  We were both hurt and burned.  My arm had been charred black, but she was in far worse shape.  I called 911 and held her while she died.

I'm really depressed because of that dream.  Why do I have to dream about the people closest to me dying?  ::cry::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*LiveTechnology Party*A number of us were having a party at work and there were a few extra kegs.  I became lucid at sometime, and I flew threw the basement door and down the stairs.  It was cramped down there and Is tarted to destroy stuff, but slowly lost lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

No dream last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*At Work With a Pigmy*I was hanging out with Ania and had convinced her to play pool with me.  She brought the balls from the developer side to the GD side where the 8 ball table was, but hid when she saw Wayne playing.  We separated and I wound up downstairs and somehow became lucid.  I flew up the stairs and looked around, I'd always been attracted to Ania and wanted to take advantage of her already being there, but she was gone so I flew over to Gina. 

I kissed her and noticed how dark and pure her blue eyes were.  We kissed for a while, but then she turned into weird little creature who started to fool around with me.  It was weird so I pushed her away.  She still had a pretty face, but she had the body of that thing that always sat near Jabba the Hutt.  What was that thing's name?  Where's the Star Wars geeks... TS?  :tongue2: 

I played pool with my girlfriend last night

----------


## ninja9578

I was burning a flag, then ended up in Denver with my grandfather.  ::?:   Don't remember much more.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: God
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Barely Lucid*I was having a dream where I was walking through a ritzy neighbourhood when I noticed that one of the houses said "The Rednecks."  I wondered how they managed to keep it like that with a community watch program, but I found myself waking up and realizing it was a dream.  I wanted to see inside of the house so I held onto the imagery as I tried to get back to sleep.  I reached for it a few times, but it was just an image.  Eventually I grabbed a tree and the rough bark brought me back into the dream world, unfortunately, I could still feel my real body too.  I decided to fall off of the tree and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

No dream last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Ran hard and was exhausted so i slept like a log last night, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Got some fragments, perhaps it will all come back to me later in the day.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, another day with no dreams  :Sad:

----------


## yuriythebest

> Damn, another day with no dreams



drinking one liter of milk during the day or evening helps my dream recall

----------


## ninja9578

I'm just tired.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Out with CTY*I was hanging out with Pinshane and Claire and Melvin.  We were on our way out to a nice dinner with some other people.  Claire and I stayed behind for a few minutes playing on my computer, but we ended up beating everyone else there and we made fun of our friends that they had gotten lost.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some cool dreams this weekend, but didn't write them down because I had to internet access.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: 
Sleep: 
*Bedrock*I was in some sort of Mario run, running between mushrooms and stuff.  Then along a sandy beach with my boss Wayne.  I knew that it wasn't real so I ran fast, but I thought it was a computer or something, it took me a moment to realize that it was a dream.  I was now in some Bedrock kind of town, there were tiny stone buildings all around.  I looked at them carefully, they were broken and cool, some sort of sandstone.  My bother was there too, but uninterested.

I climbed up one of the larger buildings and for some reason decided to take a bite out of it since I couldn't remember either task of the month.  The rock was crunchy and hard.  

There was now a ceiling and I climbed up on it and scurried across it like a vampire.  I eventually found myself in a weird bathroom, sort of like the first Saw.  I then woke myself up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Hypnogogic Imagery*When I woke up from my lucid dream, I could see a bleeding man on my floor.  I looked at him, he wasn't dead, he seemed to be screaming, but I couldn't hear him.  He was wearing a white jacket, he could have been either a doctor, but from the looks of him, he was a mental patient.  I could only see parts of him at a time, but my floor had a decent amount of blood on it.  Eventually as I woke up more he disappeared.

That was kind of creepy seeing a dying man on my floor  ::shock::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Valerie, Where are you?*I got a call from Valerie that she wanted me to help her with a realtor.  I couldn't figure out where she was, I went to the Honesdale Historical Society for a map of the town to figure out where she was, then I parked next to the Park and went to see her.  I eventually found her and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*The Office*I was Michael convinced that I was getting a job t corporate again and watching everyone to see who would get my job.  I remember the blonde girl being a bitch and the bald guy going into the women's bathroom, but not much else.

----------


## ninja9578

May 9th

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Birds*I was at someone's house, there was a steep back yard that merged into the forest.  There were a flock of very large, meat eating birds attacking us.  I was outside with a few other people and trying to get past the bird to the house.  One of my friends went out and distracted them, but ended up getting bit.  He then ran to the house with a bird attached to him.

----------


## ninja9578

May 10th

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Late for Work*I was slept past my alarm and it was nearly noon when I arrived at the Live Technology complex.  I was very complex and I couldn't figure out where to park.  I noticed Jamie the caterer, but he said that I should park on the other side.  I ended up in some apartments, one was so small that I couldn't even stand up in it, but there were two nudist women in it, so I decided to stay.

----------


## ninja9578

May 11th

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Tsunami*I was in Cape Code with my mother and some other guy, he was trying to get my mother to go into town so that he could rob me.  I guess he figured I was the easier target.  I then looked out the window and there was a 100 foot high wave coming towards the house.  I crashed against the mountain and nearly made it to the house.

I receded, but then another one came and this one was even bigger.  I grabbed my mother and the sturdiest thing that I could find as the water came to our chests.

----------


## ninja9578

May 15th:

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

May 16th:

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

May 17th:

Happy birthday to me!  No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Lecture Hall and Street*I was in a classroom, and about nine years old, but still had the knowledge of my 24 year old self.  The teacher was asking us to identify adjectives and asked us if adjectives that were part of a book title were considered adjectives.  I was going to tell her that no, they are part of a compound noun when I exited the room and went into a dark lecture hall.

I was still nine or so and looking for my class field trip, but everyone was college students in there.  I slowly got lucid and walked across some people's heads to the bottom of the lecture hall and looked at what the professor was teaching.

He had a nine hundred page Playboy on his desk so I hit him with it and everyone cheered.  For some reason we started talking about guns in schools and everyone whipped out their weapons.  I threw a garbage can against the wall, pissed off that this was some hillbilly school that was pro-gun.

I woke up but after a minute or two reentered the dream state on a highway.  The highway had a huge downhill slope so I ran and decided to glide down it, but I was having some trouble staying afloat.  I smashed a bunch of cars on the way down and eventually went feet first into one, landing next to the passenger.  It was Jen Adamitis so I started flirting with her, but I woke up before anything fun could happen.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*My House*I was inside my old house and became lucid.  I decided to fall down the stairs to get into the kitchen just for fun.  I looked around for anyone, but there was no one there.  I flew into the kitchen and tried to smash through the kitchen window, but I failed.  I grabbed a chair and threw it at it, but the large plate glass window held firm.  Eventually I ran into it with the chair and it broke.  I perched on the window sill and looked out over the lawn before jumping and flying towards the neighbour's house.

I got a text, I looked at it, it was from Valerie, but it was nonsensical, which for some reason caused me to start to wake up.  I tried to get back into the dream, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mes Tarrant is so Hot*I was on the internet and an IM popped up from Mes, telling me to go look at her new Facebook pictures.  I went onto her profile and she had some pictures of her friend and her in Korea.  I remember three of the photos well, in one her blond friend was between Mes' legs pushing on them, in the other, they were up in a tree and Mes was in her friend's lap leaning back, and in the last, Mes was on all fours with her butt up in the air and her friend was leaning over her.

Her captions said that she knew that they al looked like sex positions, but they swear that they were stretching after a workout.  I think I commented on one of them that I would stretch with her any time.

Then Mes and I were making out, she was in my lap like a baby and while we were kissing each other, she was also nibbling on my ear.  Not sure how that one worked, but if felt god as I put my hands between her legs and played.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

ROFL!!!  ::D:  Omg! I especially love the part where I tried to cover up the fact that they were in fact sex positions. 

Love it, love it!

----------


## ninja9578

So by iming me telling me to look at them, I think you were trying to seduce me  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Remembered nothing from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

No dream again, having a 9-5 job sucks  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't sleep well.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Ugh, again?

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Reunion*Valerie and I walked into our high school for our five year reunion and sat down across from Brian McGrath.  Stephany Badenhop started talking to us, she her words were slurred and far between, she was not a good public speaker.  Eventually we went into Weis and started looking for certain foods, but I can't remember which ones.

----------


## ninja9578

Fuck, I know that I had a long interesting one, but I can't remember it.  Something with Jane Fonda and Jodie Foster.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mom's Abducted*My brother and I were in our old house and we were getting ready for school.  We knew that our mother had been abducted by someone, but we didn't know who.  We were fairly certain it was some people from the Republican Party, but we had no idea where they had taken her or even if she was still alive.  I was also missing my cell phone, but I think I found that under the couch with no bars.

----------


## drmrgrl

your lucids are awesome!

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, drmgrl's back!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Gliding*I was in some sort of ship-shaped glider, they dropped us out of a plane and we soared between some bridges that were really high up (like 1000 feet in the air) then our forward speed decreased too much so we had to drop for a while to get our speed back up, then level out.  It was a really cool feeling, kind of like skydiving.

----------


## drmrgrl

haha yay! ninja missed me!

----------


## ninja9578

Of course I missed you  ::D:

----------


## drmrgrl

your dream you posted about the glider sounds really cool! 

i love getting that feeling in a dream!

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mall*I was at a mall and I saw a rock climbing challenge so I decided to do it.  I managed to climb up it, but it was hard, I came back down and asked for another shot at it, looking over the wall for an easier route.  This time I made it up the whole thing in only a few seconds.

The military guys told me that I should join if I could do that and I laughed at them, telling them that I believed in peace.  An older woman there argued that the US military fights for peace, I told her that no, they were very abusing.

I walked around for a while more and saw Trish at a bar, I went up to her, she said that she had already seen me and even already bought me a beer.  I took it and sat down with her, Simon was there too, but he didn't talk much.

----------


## ninja9578

Crap, I had a long and complicated one, but I didn't write it down because I got up early to hang out with the baby.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good 
*Trapped*I was inside a weird house, I guess it was mine, but everything was in the wrong place.  I was fixing my brother's computer, which was 20 years old, I was trying to update it so that it could at lest run Windows 95.

They left while I worked, but they left the door open.  Two thugs noticed that the door was open and came in and starting robbing us.  Normally since there were only two of them, I'd beat them up, but they both had guns.

I hid in my room and tried to barricade the door, but I couldn't figure out how, there was nothing that I could move in front of it that wouldn't make noise.  Luckily a woman came to the window and offered me a snack for some reason.  I asked her to call the police and to tell them that there were two guys in the house.

A third guy appeared, but this was just a kid, he was black and much shorter than the other two guys, probably only 15, but he sensed that I was there.  He and the two other guys came up the stairs, and the short guy said that he didn't trust the other two and shot them both in one shot.   I hid behind the door with a weight, waiting for a chance to strike the kid with it, but I woke up instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Sharon's Messages*I was on Yahoo and noticed that I had a few emails, all from Sharon.  One said that she had responded to a message on Facebook, one said that she had added me to Twiqer, I guess my dream meant Twitter  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Getting Lucky* I was at some sort of get together, I might have been a student in the dream, but not sure.  I saw this really cute black girl and went to talk to her.  To my delight, she was infatuated with me after a few moments and followed me everywhere.  We laid down outside and she started to play with me.  She slowly turned into my girlfriend  ::content::  and we started to have sex, but kind of apathetically, we barely moved at all., probably because there were a lot of people around and even though we were both naked, we didn't want to draw attention.

I suggested that we stop and finish somewhere else so we got up and went into a cabin, like something out of Friday the 13th.  Before anything started up again a councilor came in and told us that the boys and girls had to separate in 10 minutes, not nearly long enough to have sex so we were both disappointed.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*MotorCycling*Three people and I were on one motorcycle and coming home from a vacation or something.  I couldn't control it with three people on it so eventually I hit a ramp and ended up going airborne.  I tried to get the thing to come down correctly, and it did, but it shut off on the hard landing.  It took a few tries to get it back on.

----------


## ninja9578

Some dreams about trying to get to the club with Valerie, I don't know.

----------


## ninja9578

June 6th

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

June 7th

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Preparing for battle*I was back at CTY and teaching a class.  The students had to create some type of wedding gown for some reason, then all except for one of us went outside.  We then went to eat and I remembered the kid that was still in the classroom on the way.  Shit, I repeated and jumped off of the bus.  I ran through the rain back to the classroom and the kid was in the rain waiting for me.  I told him to come with me and we ran back through the rain.

When we got to a building I was the leader of some type of army.  I lead my troops inside of a fortress to attack someone, I split then into three groups and put them in separate areas, but our schematics were incorrect and they were blocked off areas.

I altered our strategy and took the best with us then the wizard who owned the castle created a spell that turned most of my guys against me, so we had to fight our way out.  Luckily, those under the spell were like zombies and had no fighting skill so my sword cut them down easily.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a long and complicated one, but not what it was  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*My "Father's House"*I was in some sort of swimming competition, but it wasn't a normal one.  Speed wasn't the goal, they had a lot of weird races, one for how much noise one could make, the last one was how much splashing there could be so I decided to do a butterfly stroke.  I realized after I noticed that my lane was line just a long bathtub that I was dreaming.

It eventually turned into a bathtub in what I recognized as my father's house, even though it certainly wasn't.  I suddenly became questionable as to whether or not I was dreaming after I broke a window trying to fly out.

I walked through the house, looking around and noticed Dr. Laberge's book on the table.  The title was just a bunch of letters, nothing on it was sensical so I knew again that I was dreaming and flew out a window and onto a dirt area below.  I knew the area, even though in retrospect I had never seen it before.

There were a few trees around and a shed looking thing far away, I thought about flying to it, but decided to just walk and look around.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*My Family*I was in my apartment, again, this was not my apartment, but I thought it was.  My brother was visiting and sleeping in one of the upstairs bedrooms, even though my apartment is one floor.  The next morning he asked me what I wanted to do, I told him that I should go to work, but could call off if he was going to stay.  Then my father and Ted Hillson appeared and we played football for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

A bunch of really strange dreams, but just fragments now.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Accident*I was driving home in a huge snowstorm, someone had called me and I talked to them for a while until I saw a pickup truck go out of control in front of me, I dropped the phone and held on as my car slid all over the place.  Eventually, I plowed into what I thought was a snow bank, but ended up being some guy's fence.  I told him that I would pay for it and he said it was alright if I did something for him.  I forget what that thing was, but I recognized the place, I had almost lived in their guest room before finding a better apartment.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Val Stood Me Up*I was at the Cinema 6 and I parked at the Pizza Hut.  I was a few minutes late, but not too late for the movie.  I ran inside after going back to my car numerous times for various things, the last being my wallet.  I entered the movie theatre and it was more like a mall, but I couldn't see Valerie anywhere.  However, I saw the cute intern from my company and talked to her for a moment until her boyfriend came and took her into the threatre.  I looked around and I thought that I saw Valerie inside, but it turned out to not be her.  I walked out, pissed off that she had forgotten about me, thinking about running to my car to see if there was a message from her on my phone.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Last Days*I was in college, but it seemed like my grandfather's old house.  I was hanging out with Heather and Shannon, we were flirting a little bit, but mostly just packing things up so that they could move.  I remember picking Shannon up, and carrying her around, but I'm not sure why.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm happy  ::content::   Seems that if I put my mind to it, I can still lucid dream at will.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Back Home Again MILD*I was up where the cemetery is for either a tennis match or a movie, seemed to be a combination of both.  Then I showered and decided to walk home.  I was sort of self conscious because I was walking home in a pink towel, but I didn't really care.  I saw my brother come home on a school bus and my mother was on the one right behind him for some reason.

I went into the house and my mother grabbed my hand and told me that my blood felt cool.  She the noticed a weird pink vein on her wrist and pricked it to test the blood for some reason.  She said, dejected, that she had crabs  :Eek: 

I went up to sleep and she continued talking to me through the door.  I could see the light seeping around it from my bed, which was the bed of my old house where the entire dream took place.  I immediately wondered if I might be dreaming and got up and turned the lights on to make sure it was the room that I had grown up in, but the lights didn't work.  That assured it for me so I jumped out the window and flew upwards.

The surrounded grew much lighter and I could see the back yard and the trees.  I flew backwards into the house and through the wall, turning around and flying through the wall of the living room and out into the front.  I flew up to the roof and backflipped off and did a few cartwheels for fun.  I then flew up to the pine tree that was across the street and grabbed one of the branches.

I swung on it like Trazan a few times before getting down and jumping onto the neighbour's roof.  There was some old guy there narrating the dream at this point, and I woke up.  I tried to reenter the dream, but the only thing that reappeared was the old guy who was rambling on about the insecurity of Microsoft products so I opened my eyes.

This next one is kinda vulgar, virgin eyes should not read  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Stripping for Rhonda*I was in the old house again and in a towel (I think it was pink again.)  Rhonda was sitting on the floor looking at me so I stood up and did a strip tease for her.  It wasn't very tease-y, seeing as all I had one was a towel, but she seemed to enjoy it as I danced my package in front of her face.  She tried to kiss it a few times, but I pulled away before finally offering my balls to her.  She sucked on them for a while, she made me orgasm four or five times, but I didn't feel anything.  I don't remember what else happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Valerie's mad*I forget exactly what I did, something with pouring gasoline somewhere, but Valerie was very upset with me and wouldn't talk to me.  We were on our way to some sort of a stick fighting tournament, and I was going to be her coach, but she went on without me.  Trying to make amends, I followed here there and watched her fight, she was a surprisingly good stick fighter and seemed to be winning her match until she got knocked down.  The guy was about to hit her with an unpadded stick so I jumped in and took it from him.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sharon and The Flood*I was driving around with Sharon.  We stopped at Pecks to get a bottle of wine and some beer.  I quickly found the type of wine that we wanted, but she also wanted a six pack of Yeungling.  We searched the entire stock room, but they didn't seem to have it.  I also grabbed a piece of fruit for myself.  We got back into the car and her brother was with us.  She said that she had to take him home, and I was annoyed because I thought were were going to watch a movie a my place.

She went home and I got a text a little while later to come over so I did.  I got to her house and I noticed little flood spores running around.  I grabbed them and they kind of fell apart like popcorn.  I searched through rooms until I found her in the shower.  I asked if I could join her and after a second she said that I could.

I got into the shower with her and we started making out.  We realized that the door was open, and she had something to do so she got out and told me to hide.  Her parents walked in and I pretended to be her, by covering myself up with a towel and drying myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm... I remember hanging out with a bunch of elephants, but not much else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Class*I was in some high school for my first day again.  I looked at my schedule and walked into my writing class. Everyone sat wherever they wanted.  I waited until late and finally Valerie came in and sat down next to me.  I don't remember anything else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Zombies or Mutants*I was in some sort of mall and there were zombies around, but they didn't move or act like zombies, and they even set traps.  The current trap was pretending that this mall was a zombie-proof area and once one of the zombies gave us a tour, a horde of them circled their prey and devoured them.  I had gotten stuck in the trap once, but escaped.

I was in it again, but this time, in a car with a girl.  I told her that we had to go sloe to as not bring their attention to us.  We passed them, but the only way that they were able to tell humans from zombies was by smell so we kept the windows up.  They got wind and started chasing us so I gunned it.

We ended up on  a boat somewhere, but the zombies could swim very well.  We realized that the rest of the people were starting to mutate.  I had girls and fins, so I jumped into the water and swam away from the pursuing zombies.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Bones*There was an earthquake and the building that I was in was about to collapse.  I swung from pipes to get outside of the building and down to the street.  Across the way there was another problem, someone had kidnapped a child, or at least that's what everyone though.  The girl from Bones and I ran up the stairs with guns raised and turns out my father was there with a kid, it was his nephew, he had no idea how people thought he had kidnapped him.

The girl then turned the gun on the baby and demanded ransom, I turned my gun on her.  I contemplated for a while, then pulled the trigger, but the gun didn't go off.  She

----------


## ninja9578

I was stressed out last night so I don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Like a Kid in a Toy Store*I was playing some weird MMRPG, and I was a weak little guy.  Some big experience player with a big hammer killed me and I got reincarnated as a brunette with a big rack.  I figured it was okay, and maybe the experienced players would go easier on me if they thought I was female.  I walked around and picked up a rose before finding a girl to do battle with.

For some reason the battle chosen was sudoku, so I looked around for an alternative battle and saw two remote control cars.  I think I conjured them up, sort of knowing now that it was a dream.  I started them up and controlled one of them. 

Now fully lucid, I dropped the controller and flew to the window, thinking of leaving, but the glass stopped me.  I figured it would be more fun to hang out and play with the toys, there were lots and rows of them.  Then the device that I use for EILD attempts went off on my nightstand and jarred me awake  :Mad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*TV Is Scary*I was watching something on television, something was killing a lot of things.  In the current scene a whole ton of cows had been mutilated and so had some chickens.  I didn't want to see how mutilated everything was so I turned away and for some reason became lucid.  I turned back, the tv was just showing cows' legs, but I still didn't want to see so I woke myself up.  I woke up in sleep paralysis and couldn't move the majority of my body until I opened my eyes.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Crooked Cop*I was being followed by a police car and eventually it turned on its lights and pulled me over.  My steering wasn't working so eventually, I hit a curb and spun out of control.  The cop mistook this for me being drunk and shouted for me to get out of the car.  It didn't help that I had just been in an accident so my legs were wobbly, it really looked as if I was drunk, but I started yelling at the cop that I wasn't and ordered him to give me a breathalyzer, which he didn't.

The cop had to leave for a few minutes and told us to all get together again in a few minutes.  I waited and eventually he came back.  During that time I decided to get rid of the beer from my car so I gave it to a guy who was also pulled over.  He wouldn't believe that I hadn't been drinking.

He found out that I had given beer to the other guy, and it turned out that he was under age.  I went to jail and then the dream leap-frogged to where I got out.  I found the cop and beat the shit out of him for not giving me the breathalyzer.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, I remember nothing from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

wtf, again I don't remember anything.  In agony though, I hurt my back running.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is being on some sort of trip, Gina was there and we were flirting.

----------


## ninja9578

I almost completely forgot that I had this lucid, what's with my recall today?

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Flying Down Hill*I have no idea what was going on before this, but I was lucid at the top of the hill and decided to glide down it.  My lucidity must have been pretty poor because I couldn't control it and went straight up.  At a certain height, I crashed back down.  I saw a few houses, but there were no people home until I saw a woman watching television.  I went to get her to give me a blowjob, but I saw six younger girls out the window.

I opened the window and flew out to the them, grabbing two brown haired girls, they looked about twenty.  They gave me oral sex and I think I woke up before anything really happened.

This one was very long and complicated, I'm missing some parts.  ::?: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*In Lots of Trouble*I was at some sort of resort and went to get breakfast.  After breakfast I went outside and had to go to the bathroom, but there was no place to go so I hopped in a weird little shed and went, even though it was constantly moving around.

I went back to my friends and we were setting up some sort of experiment to blow up huge steel tubes.  Something got out of hand and the fire spread, and I got blamed for it.  A cop showed up and told me that I would pay for the damage, which ended up in the thousands of dollars.  I told him that I wouldn't, and he started taunting me.

Eventually, I got away from the fucker with some friends and hid in the Sturbridge Elementary school.  We entered a room and there were students.  We had thought that school had been sold and was now office space.  We saw some cops coming and the ran, I decided to wait it out and sneak off later, but that taunting cop found me.

He kept taunting me so I decided to beat him up.  I threw him against a wall and beat him up pretty badly.  I don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Dammit, the dream I had eluded me again  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sarah Mac moving to my Grandfather's house*I was driving by with my family when I noticed Sarah Mac and Brian Bunting.  Brian was helping Sarah move into the house that my grandfather used to live in, I guess Brian lived next door.  I slid in on my belly and said hi to then and then went in to look at some things.   I commented that the garage hadn't been that clean since I had helped build it.

Brian asked if there was a room above the garage and I said kinda, it was just some plywood on the floor and the beams were way too far apart for it to be safe.  I needed to get going, but Sarah wanted a picture.  I made an awkward pose, but she wanted a picture of us together.  I got next to her, but she thought it'd be funny if we were kissing so she planted a big kiss on my mouth.  I went with it and she took the picture.

Turns out her hand was in the way so she kissed me again and took another picture.  We said we'd each put that as out Facebook profile.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Jordan Flying*I was setting up some sort of a course, again in my grandfather's back yard for swimming.  Jordan was there, but he was a golden retriever.  He took off after an animal and we yelled for him to come back, a stiff wind kept him back and he opened his wings and started to fly, but ended up landing on the roof.  We were both amazed that our dog was able to fly and wondered how he would get off of the roof.

----------


## ninja9578

Got drunk last night, don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Safari*I was on some sort of safari that had gone bad.  We were now trapped in our car and there were animals all around us, trying to get in.  I think they were dinosaurs or aliens.  I was with a woman, who was in the back seat.  I guess we had lost our guns because all I had with me was a camera.  One of them smashed through the window and grabbed the girl.  I beat it with the camera, but eventually just slid out of the car.  It then came through the car and tried to get me through the window.

I braced the glass, but it broke anyway.  I kicked at the creature, but it grabbed my foot.  It eventually grabbed me, but it had turned into a woman, I think it was Sharon.  She was cute, but looked nuts and had ahold of me.  I figured I could get her to let go by surprising her, so I grabbed her breasts and pinched her nipples.  Turned out she like that and moaned and kissed me.

She dragged me into the car and started making out with me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Cruise*Some friends and I were on a Cruise and we were looking over our cabin while a beautiful woman told us about our package.  I asked if there were massages and she said yes, but only one at a time.  I wasn't quite sure what she meant by that.  I kept looking around, it seemed almost too good to be true, which made me wonder if I was dreaming.  I told the hostess that I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, hoping that she would tell me that I wasn't.

Her silence made me realize that I was in fact dreaming and I looked around, poking my head through doors looking for some people do have some fun with.  I eventually found a group of girls that I went to high school with.   Mary Cimmino was one of them so I got on top of her and she started to pleasure me.  I looked around the room and noticed a range of things, including Jonas Brothers concert tickets.

I'm not sure if I woke up or the dream ended, I nearly forgot this dream.  I don't know why my lucids have been so sexually based recently  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Climbing to Walmart*I had found an insanely hard run and was doing it for the first time.  I got to a part of the hill where I literally had to crawl it was so steep.  Eventually, it got so hard that I slid over to the guard-rail and started climbing it like a ladder.  I slipped and fell back down for a while before grabbing something and trying to figure out how I had done the run before.

Someone showed me a map and told me that there was another, easier way there.  I went with her, turns out it was Abra.  We talked for a while about random things before arriving at a Best Buy for something.  She got a cart, and I wasn't sure why, but she said she had a lot of shopping to do while I went on a computer and watched the South Park battle between that guy with no life and the kids.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*At Home with Amanda*I was in my house and Amanda was laying in my bed.  She said that she couldn't wait for her birthday so that we could have sex again.  It only hit me a few seconds later that we could have sex just then.  So I climbed into bed with her and started fooling around.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a weird complicated dream, but not what it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Captured*I was in some sort of weird museum, but the museum was a cover for something sinister.  My brother got abducted, I got away, but somehow ended up getting caught.  They kept me in someone's attic.  I got my hands free and looked around.  The idiots had left a nail gun.

I grabbed the gun and when they came up to check on me, I slaughtered them.  I got out and seems that Sam was captured too.  She and I texted back and forth and eventually I found her after she said some very dirty things to me.  She then helped me find my brother, I first checked the high school, but he wasn't there.

The guys who had captured him called me and told me to bring money to a cave at the top of the hill.  I went into a convenience store and asked for bullets for my gun, but he didn't have any.  He told me that AA batteries would work better though, and pack much more of a punch.

I took them and we went to the mountain, Sam rode on my back, occasionally grabbing me in a dirty way, not that I minded.  Some natives showed up and pummeled us with bows and arrows.  I had a sword and deflected them.  I think I shot one of them with the batteries and it made such a boom that they all scattered.

We got to the top of the hill and there was a gun fight.  I only had three shots with my battery gun, so I took out the leaders, hoping that seeing them explode from the power of my weapon would cause the others to retreat.  I don't remember if it worked or not, but one of them eventually got a shot at me.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Blind and Tired*I kept having dreams chained together where my left eye was sealed shut for some reason, there was some crusty stuff on it.  I walked around, my vision in the other eye was blurry and my depth perception was way off.  I was also dreadfully tired, I kept falling down and nearly passing out.  I had a few false awakenings where I realized that that should have all been a dream sign.

So during on of my false awakenings I looked around after feeling really tired again.  I dragged myself out of bed and pulled my comforter with me, it was wrapped around my leg.  I looked for something to clue me in that I was dreaming and not just tired.

I grabbed the window to my door and leaned on it to look outside, but the window fell off of the door.  I figured it was plausible, as I had been leaning on it and fell with it.  I got up and looked at some drawings on my wall.

They were from a colouring book, and some of them weren't even filled in.  I wondered why I would put those up on my wall so I became lucid and flew into the kitchen.  I jumped around my kitchen for a  while and after a few attempts to go through the ceiling I decided to just fly out the window, where I had seen someone playing soccer.

The window was boarded up, but that no was problem, I kicked off of the far wall and flew straight through it.  Turns out the girl playing soccer was my cousin Amanda.  I flew over to her to play too, but she teleported behind me with the ball.

I was confused and looked around and watched her teleport a few more times.  That would annoy me while playing soccer so I looked around.  I noticed Shannon Beaston standing there so I flew over to her.  I nearly flew past her, so I grabbed her shirt and pulled her to me.

We started dancing and for some reason Madonna's Borderline started playing so we danced to that for a while.  I then woke up, tried to chain the dream, but I couldn't this time.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is fooling around with a small asian girl.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying around a School*Some friends and I were going on a trip.  I'm not sure why, but we had attached some sort of bed with wheels to the back of the car because we wouldn't all fit and we were planning to drag it behind us.  I was going to be riding on the bed and pushed all of the weight to the front to keep the rear end from dragging, but once I got on the balance was thrown off.  I suggested that my friend tie it down better while I go picked up three girls and convinced them to come with us.

I went up to one of them and we started fooling around in her folding chair, which was less than comfortable.  I felt her up and she did the same, but the damn chair was annoying us, and our friends were all still there so I picked her up and, still making out, brought her into the bathroom to have sex with her up against the wall.  We started to have sex when I wondered if I might be dreaming.  I looked around and it was the bathroom in the house that I had grew up in.  I looked at the girl, I don't remember seeing her face, but she was very short and had black hair that was a little longer than shoulder length.  (It wasn't Mes  :tongue2: )

I knew that it was a dream, but liked what I was doing, so I kept having sex with her.  The dream would occasionally started to fade, but I kept bringing it back into focus.  We finished with a powerful orgasm, I kept it going for a good thirty seconds, maybe even a minute before I looked out the window.

I flew through the glass, I might have broken it, I'm not sure, and up a large hill.  I couldn't make it all the way up so I stopped halfway up.  There were some kids up ahead so I flew up to them, they looked like thugs and I challenged them to a fight.  Four or five of them attacked me, but I was two steps ahead of them the whole time.  A few times I dilated time so that I'd have enough time to block all of the shots at once.

While my back was turned on two of them, I used the Force to see what they were doing and as they were getting ready to attack me again I grabbed them without looking and kicked them.

A short, fat kid ran away, down the hill so I flew after him.  I picked up as much speed as I could, gliding, not flying.  Eventually I grabbed him and picked him up.  I brought him up in the air and continued to gain speed as I glided down the hill.  I took a nose dive and slammed him into the ground.

I then walked around a large brick building, which turned out later to be a school.  I noticed a door open, there was a sign on it, but I forget what it said.  I knew it was going to be cool so I went inside.  It was a school with a really surreal, Escher-like architecture.  I flew around the inside and could hear a gym class going on, but I couldn't find it.

The fat kid entered the school too right below me.  I told him t beat it and he turned away to leave.  I told him the door was locked and to torture him, I telekinetically locked the door.  I climbed up some stairs into a dirty bathroom.  I floated up into the air and tried to dive into the toilet for an adventure, but I wouldn't fit.  I tried again with another toilet and the same happened.  I looked around the Saw-like bathroom and eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember much from last night.

----------


## jojodead

> *Kait Back at Work* I tackled her and decided to do something gross.  I leaned in and bit her cheek as hard as I could, trying to take a piece off like in a horror movie.  Ii dont think it came off, but she sure screamed bloody murder.
> 
> I tried to bite her again, and maybe a third time, but nothing came off of her.  I then wrapped my legs around her and started to grapple her, then I had a false awakening.



LOL thats funny, you tried to kill her.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I do strange things in my dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Sex with Valerie*Valerie and I were hanging out in my mother's bed of our old house  ::shock::   We were making out a little bit and she started feeling me up and I reciprocated.  She slowly stripped each other and were about to have sex when I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Fighting Mes Tarrant*I was in some sort of fighting club.  There was a ring and four teams of three.  For some reason my team members pussied out and I would have to take all of their fights.  I didn't mind, I had scoped out the competition and I didn't think any of them had anything more than a black belt and I would be able to walk all over them.  We wore no headgear, but had MMA style gloves on, only softer.

I was the first fight and was shocked to find it that it was against Mes Tarrant.  I got in the ring with her and could tell by her stance that she didn't really know what she was doing.  She looked kinda cute, I gotta admit.  She wore a right white shirt and short black shorts.  I put my fist out to bump fists with her out of respect, but she sucker punched me in the jaw.

I stepped back and took a defensive stance, I didn't want to hurt my DV crush  :Boxing:   She threw a couple of punches and kicks at me, she actually had pretty good form despite her poor stance, she had obviously had some training.  I blocked them all fairly easily, but realized that I couldn't win a fight by just blocking her.

I stepped into her and wrapped my arms around her, picking her up and pulling her to the ground.  I figured I could put her into a submission hold and beat her without hurting her.  To my surprise, she was quite a skilled grappler and managed to get her legs around me.  I broke free from her guard and mounted her from the side, but I still couldn't get on her back.  I think I tried putting her into a nelson lock, I think I got most of the way there before waking up.

Sorry Mes... I know you were hoping that I felt you up while we were grappling, but I didn't  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Bath with Valerie*I was in a bathtub and Valerie was with me.  We were screwing around and playing with each other's bodies.  At once point we kissed upside down and it felt weird.  That's all I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

I only remember fragments from last night, sick again.

----------


## ninja9578

Only fragments.  I remember I met Mes Tarrant and asked her on a date, nothing else.  I don't even remember if she said yes... she better have  :Mad:

----------


## reality<LDs

> Hmm... I remember hanging out with a bunch of elephants, but not much else.



That made me chuckle.
Happy dreaming.

-Reality.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Paper Football*I guy from work asked me to play paper football with him and I reluctantly agreed.  I went to get something as he kicked off and I came back it was exactly on the centre line.  I asked him if he had kicked it out and he said it was just how it landed.

I pushed it off of the table the first try and kicked it back to him, putting it right near the edge.  He tried to figure out the best way to hit it and it turned into a little wooden toy car.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying In a Winter Wonderland*I was entering a bar with my brother to meet Sharon.  She was already there talking to the owner and some other people, they all said hello to me.  I greeted them back even though I had no idea who they all were.  My brother ordered two burgers while I racked up a pool table.  After a while, I realized that I had forgotten to order and that I wouldn't eat in this dream.

I was very mildly lucid at this time.  I still went looking for the chef, but then decided not to spend my time on such things.  I tried to fly out the window, but smacked my head off of it.  I guess I was still very low levels of lucidity.  I looked around for something to confirm that I was dreaming, but everything seemed right until I realized that I was in the old house again.

This time I flew out the window just fine, passing right through the glass.  It warped and twisted as I went through it.  When I got outside I flew straight up and looked around.  It was winter, and about six inches of snow covered everything.  Something pulled me backwards, but I controlled my flight into the neighbour's yard, passing over some snow banks that the plow had created.  I remembered sledding on them when I had been little.  I land in the yard, but fly up to the front door.  It's locked, but I will it open and walk in.  Jeremy is on the couch, watching television, he points to the kitchen.

The family is in there and I walk up to Rachael, expecting sex, but I'm flaccid and she refuses.  I try a few more times, but then decided that I'm not in the mood for sex.  I fly out their main window, again it warps and twists as I pass through it and fly across the yard.  I'm naked and somewhat cold, but it passes.  A few times I land, but I blur my vision a little to help me stay up.

I fly up the street, looking at the snow, it's nice.  I fly up and down for a while, then see the lights in the Reining house are on.  I fly towards it, grab a pine branch and swing on it like Tarzan, expecting to break down the door, but the branch snaps and I land hard in front of it.  I go through it, I'm not sure if I opened it or just walked through and look around.

There are chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip muffins on the counter, I grab the muffins, wondering what food tastes like in a dream.  I've only ever eaten non-food items, for a task.  Which made me try and remember the task. (Too bad I didn't eat the hamburger from the earlier part of the dream  :tongue2: )  I can't remember the tasks except for to explode, but I knew that I couldn't do that.

Kristen and her brother are in bed in rooms at the end of the hallway.  They're both awake and looking at me, although Kristen has a green Wicked Witch of the West-style mask on.  I walk towards them, and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember nothing from the 25th.

----------


## ninja9578

Last night I was sick, so I remember nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Still sick, remember being naked, nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm still sick, don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

This is the last night that I don't remember anything.  I'll make sure of that.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Glad I read some of this... especially the early lucids. Really helped me work out where I am.

Thanks for sharing!  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks, hopefully I can get back to some of those lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Middle School With Girls*I was in some sort of an english class reading a book about an english class.  It was boring and I had to go to the bathroom so I excused myself and went into the men's room.  I realized that I had simply teleported into the restroom and that my dream was giving me options to go.  I flew out the door and there were more restrooms on either side, but I no longer had to go.

I tried to go down the hall, towards the door, but my neck pulled me the other way.  I gained control of myself and floated past a few classrooms before finding a full one.

I saw Lindsey Conklin inside and went to give her a big hug, she hugged me back, but then pulled and ran away from me.  I grabbed her and she dragged me for a while while I sort of felt her up.  Then she landed me next to Kira Irwin who I went to kiss.  She gave me a little kiss, but pulled away when I touched her chest.

Next to her was Jen Adimitis, who opened up her arms, begging me to touch her chest.  I grabbed her and rubbed them for her.  She liked it and kissed me a few times.  Kayla Bomhan came and stood next to her, begging m to touch her too.  I grabbed her with one hand and then both after she kissed me, letting go of Jen.  She got closer and pressed her body up against me, turning around and grinding her butt up against my groin.

She bent over and silently asked me to have sex with her doggie style, but she didn't seem to have a vagina.

Grr  :Mad:   I think my lucids have been so sexual lately because two of my sex buddies are visiting in a week or so.

----------


## ninja9578

Woke at at 10 to nine and had to get to work, forgot to write down anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, I remember hanging out with Many Spickler, but that's it.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Again no memory.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

haha, didn't seem to have a vagina. That's quality.

Age 7, I used to try to get into the girls toilets to have a peek in my dreams. One night I managed. They all had penises.

----------


## ninja9578

wow  :Eek:   Well, she didn't have a penis, just nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Nap
*Work Pressure*I received an email telling me that I had to create a file iterator and if I was unable to do it by the end of the day I would not last much longer at the company, that part was in all caps.  I thought to myself that it might be a dream, but didn't follow through with a reality check and started freaking out and figuring out what he wanted.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Lesbian Cop*I was some sort of small business owner at the Route 6 Plaza and two cops showed up to hassle me.  One of them was male and took some of my papers outside to read them.  I told them that I'd sue them for wrongful persecution, but the woman calmed me down and started flirting with me.  She asked me if it was strange hitting on a lesbian.  I found it strange, because she kissed me, but after feeling the way that her tongue moved in my mouth, I thought it was probably accurate.  She seemed into me though, so I asked her what time she got off duty.  She told me she'd put her number in my phone and that I should call her when I got off.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Work Breakfast*I was at work and trying to make pork chops, but trimming the fat was going very slowly.  I remember wondering why it was taking me an hour to make pork chops, that was time spent that I could have been writing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Tigers and Trisha*I was outside of the house that I grew up in, my brother had made a fire in the incinerator to get rid of some trash when a little fuzzy animal like a cat ran by.  I asked him what it was as it darted for a whole, but my brother grabbed it.  To my horror, he tossed it into the incinerator.  I watched as it curiously waddled towards the fire and stuck it's stupid little arm in it.  It's fur caught on fire, but it was as if didn't even feel it.

Then it tried to lick the fire, but pulled away quickly as it obviously hurt it's tongue.  It slowly burned itself away and I told my brother if he ever did that again I'd have him arrested for animal cruelty.  We went inside and I heard something roar.  I opened a door to find a tiger.

I slammed the door and backed away.  I went out to get my brother to help me figure out what to do, but when we got back, the door was open, apparently, it had figured out the doorknob.  

We carefully searched the house, hustling the dogs into a room so that they'd be safe.  I thought I found it in the bathroom, but my brother checked it out and it was just the rug pattern.

The Daily's showed up and I told Ryan that we should hang out at the Inn, Rigio wanted to see him.

Somehow then I ended up near the central house, on my computer while other people talked about a party.  I didn't want to go, but Meghan Wall and Kelly Latorette showed up and came over to me.  We started chatting, then Trisha Brennan showed up.  I knew that I should go with her.  :wink2: 

We stood on the railing talking for a while before Trisha started giving me a blowjob in front of everyone.  Everyone else dispersed except fro Rachael who stayed and helped her out.  Trisha and I ended up going skinny dipping outside of some big structure on Beach Lake.

Jason Wood and a girl showed up and joined us, but we wanted to be alone so we went inside of the structure, which was cylindrical in shape and had a platform that you had to climb a ladder to get to.  We looked out over the sunset and made out, before Trisha told me that she wanted sex.

We got up and worked our way over to the bed, locking the door and stripping her.  Somehow, she still had clothes on, even though I had been naked for most of the dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Mediium
*Skeleton Cult*I was part of a team investigating some sort of accident in a subway or a school or something.  I think it was a school because I later came back to a music classroom.  Anyway, I told my colleagues that there were bodies at the end of the tunnel, I hadn't seen them, but the smell was awful, there must have been 50 of them.

The rest of the team went back and we found a door jammed up against the tunnel wall.  One of the guys jimmied it away and skulls poured out, there must have been 300 of them.  The skulls then started moving towards us, circling us and lining up like an army.

The Army

They all stood up on their skeletons now and brought us to a secret skeleton club, which was a classroom of some sort.  They told us that we could join their club and that anyone could turn their bodies inside out and become a skeleton.  They told us that they would give us each thirty seconds to do it and if we didn't, they would kill us.  They told us all that we had to do was believe.  A guy from my team was first.  It was either Micheal Kelso, or Jim Harper, but he quickly turned his head inside out and a skull was all that remained.

I was next and I managed to do it too, then the eldest member walked back to Valerie.  I shifted out of my desk, read to fight the army if they tried to kill her, but the elder member told her that she would be unable to due to the fact that she was pregnant.  She would be taken back to where we found her.

I told them that I would take her.  They carried her, unconscious to me and another girl and I brought her back to the music classroom.  There were lots of instruments laying around, I guess the school was using some broken ones.  I wondered how one would play a broken guitar so I picked up the body of one and started playing it.  It was weird playing a guitar without a neck, the school had glued the strings to the end of the broken piece.

We heard the elder member call for us and we ran out, both turning ourselves into skeletons to make ourselves faster.  He had some sort of challenge for us, sort of like a shuttle run.  Whoever did it fastest got a prize, but we couldn't keep our shoes on, shoes were forbidden by the cult so we all slipped around in our socks.

After the first run I swapped my socks out for some slippers with a rubber bottom to eliminate slipping.  We were about ready, but then Ryan Kimble complained that he had hurt his back and we didn't get to the next one.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't really remember my dream.  I think it involved Milla Jovovich... wish I could remember, she is so hot.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Middle School*I was in the middle school and a few of my friends had made a suicide pact.  They had drank some poison before going to lunch and all planned to die at lunch time.  I don't know why I didn't interject, but I didn't.  I walked along the hallway and had to go to the bathroom, I found a Men's room near the cafeteria.  I went in and figured it must have been the staff bathroom, but I didn't care.

I went outside and saw some people playing basketball.    I slowly got lucid and thought basketball would be fun lucid, but since the beginning of the dream I had been horny as hell, and still was so I walked over to two blonde girls.  I grabbed one of them, looked like Carol a little bit and had her give me a blowjob.

Eventually, I had a false awakening and thought that I had accidentally had a wet dream.

I didn't  :tongue2: .

----------


## ninja9578

Slept in, no memory.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Drunk and High
Lucidity: Medium
*Book Store with Sharon*I was at some sort of gas station and I was filling out a form for a gas card which gave me a pretty big discount and Sharon was around waiting for me to finish.  I was simultaneously looking around a book store with her  ::?:   I found The Green Book (Open GL OSX Programming) and I gave Sharon my credit card to pay for it for me while I finished the gas card form.  It ended up being just over $100.

We're walking in front of what looks like my grandfather's old house and it's 6:00, I want to eat, but she doesn't want to.  I ask her what she wants to do and she says that she wants me to wake up.

I looked around while hugging her and slowly gain lucidity.  I hold tight onto Sharon and slow float us both upwards, trying to bring her flying with me, but I have a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*The Michael Scott Paper Company*
I was working for the Michael Scott Paper Company, and I was alternating which character I was, I was mostly Jim, but occasionally would be myself and sometimes Michael.  I kept going upstairs to see other people and one time I noticed Pam wearing a weird bear costume.  I told her that that was what I had seen her in the night before and asked her who she stayed with last night.

I was also corrected english papers on the side and remember doing so in Becky Grime's bedroom and Yankee Stadium while they were renovating.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Fighting Attila the Hun*I was helping some backpackers try and find their way to the Hudson River, but they were at the Delaware instead.  I told them that they could float down the Delaware because it links up with the Hudson (weird, that's not true.)  They said that the river looked to small to float down and I told them it was because we were up really high.

I started sliding down a steep embankment on my butt then kicked some dirt out of the way and saw a rock face, that must have dropped for a thousand feet.  I quickly backtracked and said that there should be a railing there.

I looked around and found myself inside of some ancient ruins, which had lots of traps and secret passages.  A lot of it was under water and had to be swum through.  At one point, Attila the Hun showed up and started fighting one of us.  The guy with us fought well, but not well enough so I stepped in and fences Attila.

I out-fought him, but he was holding The Sword of Mars and was rendered invincible.  His blade was golden or bronze, and had a spiraling pattern on the blade.  It had no handle and he held it by the end of the blade, which was fairly wide.  He threw it at me and I hide behind a rock column, but the godly blade cut right through it and poked out the other side.  

I grabbed the blade and fought Attila with his own blade.  This time when I cut him he stayed cut and eventually I killed him with a thrust into the sternum.  I had been holding the blade too and looked at my hand, expecting to see it cut to hell.  It was bloody, but there were no marks on it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Frozen Lake*I was in some sort of classroom, I had just come from a lake where were were ice fishing, or doing something on the ice.  Somehow I figured out that I was dreaming and wanted to get back out to the lake, the only way that I could figure out to do it was out the window.  I wasn't lucid enough to fly so I kind of climbed out it onto a small, slippery ledge.  There was another guy out there with amazing balance who was moonwalking and dancing on the 4 inch ledge covered in ice.

I lost my lucidity and worked my way along the slippery ledge.  I made it to some waterfalls, which was completely frozen over.  I climbed it and got to the lake, which was nearly melted.  I laid down to spread out my body weight, but the dogs had already broken through and swimming around.

I saw a bear and my mother went to grab it, walking it around on a leash like a dog.  I told her to get rid o it because the mother wouldn't be happy and it was dangerous to have a cub near the dogs.

I also had a dream where I was arrested for possession, but I don't remember much of it.

----------


## ninja9578

Melatonin suppressed my dreams last night, so tomorrow I should have some fun ones  ::D: 

Something about having a class with Lauren Tembus.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, I remember something about Laura Dephenbach, but not much.  I know it was complex and at one point I was in a swimming pool.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, I don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I had some cool dreams, but I forgot to write them down.  Then cat-napped and they went away  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bat out of Hell*I was up high on some porch and I was playing Bat out of Hell on my guitar while the mp3 played in the background.  I realized near the beginning of the song that I was late for work and ran to put the guitar away.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Eye Crust*I was doing something for a teacher in my high school and I was on my way back.  My was crusty and I could barely keep it open.  I stopped into the nurse to see if I could get some drops for it, but I don't think that she was there.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*LiveLink*Warrick was looking at the source code for a program that I had written months ago and told me that there were problems with it.  I looked at it and realized that he was looking at old source code and not my latest release.  I struggled to find a new copy of it.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Jane*I was living in some rich apartment complex, but it was also like a school.  I got to my apartment and stood outside of it, waiting for who-knows-what.  Christina Agulara was my neightbour and she walked by humming one of her new songs.  I thought about going to say hello, but then my friends showed up.  I talked to my friends for a while, talking about random stuff.  I told them that I had my key, but was too lazy to open the door.  

Brian McGraph pointed at a girl in the next group with long blonde hair.  "Isn't that J-A-N-E?" He asked, I have no idea why he spelled her name.

I called out to her a few times before finally getting her attention and waved her over to talk to us.  She waved us back to her friends and we went over because we weren't gonna not go over to a group of women  :tongue2: .  I hugged Jane and Cindy Reiley was also there and the guys lined up to hug and kiss her.  She saved the best for last as I was last.  She gave me a big kiss and we chatted for a moment before I put my arm around Jane and talked to her.

She got up for a moment and I took her seat, when she came back she sat down on my lap.  She was smoking and I told her that I thought that she had quit and was disappointed with her.  She told me that one night she ate a lot of food and felt fat so lit one up.

There was a huge suspension bridge in the background, I couldn't see how far it went because of the fog, but I told her that it sucked that I still had to go across it.  I walked up it a while, trying to see the other side, but I couldn't.  I came back and they were talking about babies and smoking.  I came back to my seat and Jane got up to go on my lap again.  She was saying that she should get a mammogram so I offered to play with her chest for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

8-22

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

8-23

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Kittens*I was at some sort of little part that my brother was throwing, but I was just kinda of hanging out, not partying.  I noticed two small animals trying to get in.  I realized that one of them was a mountain lion kitten and the other was a bear cub.  I tried to get rid of them because they might hurt our pets, but my mother came out and brought them into the house.  I tried to convince her to get rid of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Flying Meghan Around*I was in some sort of a rock throwing contest at the top of the short hill on the Honesdale cross country course.  I tossed one and it barely went anywhere, but I realized that I was dreaming when I saw Meghan Wall.  I ran at her and grabbed her, picking her up and flying her up in the air over the hill.  Meghan let me feel her up a little bit, but once I went underneath her panties she squirmed and protested so I stopped.  I came down and hopped back up in the air over the fence and into a muddy area.  The mud held me down for a moment, but I managed to get back in the air.  I somehow ended up in my back yard and I floated up on top of a telephone wire and we stayed there like a bird making out a little bit.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Naked in the YMCA*I was on a bus to the YMCA and holding hands with Kelly Latorette.  I knew that I was on the way to play soccer, and was anxious because I was supposed to pick up Valerie, but I didn’t have my car.  I got to the YMCA and ran into some kid who thought that he and his friends were going to play there instead of letting us play soccer.  I then realized that I was naked and ran downstairs to get dressed, but knew that I didn’t have any clothes down there.  I realized that I was dreaming and went looking for something to do.  I couldn’t get back out of the locker room so I walked through the door and then into the women’s locker room, but that door was hard to get out of too, so I walked through that one too.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Hippie Party* I had moved and there was a big party so I decided to go and check it out.  Turns out it was a hippie jam fest, so everyone except me was wearing tye-dye so after dancing with a few girls I left as the party got bigger to go change and put on tye-dye.  I past a few houses on a steep hill where a Vince and Sam were playing frisbee.  She tossed it at me and I ran up the hill to give her a big hug.  I hugged her and kissed her on the forehead before trying to convince her to come to the party.

Somehow I ended after the party and two girls that I had met were hanging around me and I tried to get them into bed.  My brother seemed to be missing and I wondered if he was hung over, turns out he had eaten something that they called a shive, although it wasn’t, it was more like a rubber dominatrix whip.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Deranged Party*I was at some sort of house party and in a house with a bunch of lunatics.  There was a unstable girl in the house who I watched murder her boyfriend with a knife.  I bolted out of the house and went to play some party games, but the crazy people from the house came out and everyone got nervous.  I yelled to grab the bows from one of our games so we all rushed to grab a bow and arrow.  I had a small bow and drew it to full draw.  One of them came towards us and we let our arrows fly, of course then I realized that I had only one arrow.

I ran into the yard where one of the crazy people was setting something up with a saw blade.  I grabbed a piece of bamboo and broke it, making myself a make-shift bo staff.  Turns out that they all wanted to challenge us to some party games, but the games were sick and twisted, and the losers tended to get hurt very badly, or killed.

There was a lot more to this dream, but I don’t remember it all.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Crawling on the Ceiling*I was back in high school again and was with a small group of people who had done really well selling candy or something.  They were all going on a trip, one of the teachers saw me and asked me if I was on this trip, I said that I didn’t know and she then told me to go back to school, I wasn’t invited. This pissed me off so I gave her two middle fingers as the bus drove away, she was offended and told me that I’d regret that, so I did it again.

I went back inside to wander the halls, there were a few people that I didn’t recognize, then I saw Valerie.  “Hey sweetheart,” I said as she passed me, I forget if she said hello back, but then I turned a corner and I saw her again.

I wondered who I had just called sweetheart and I told Val that I had just seen someone who looked just like her, and I wondered if there were two of her.  This made me lucid and I grabbed Valerie around the waist and took her flying.  I held onto her breasts, which she didn’t seem to mind, but she squirmed to get away as if she didn’t like the flying.  I set her down and she was content again, and let me continue playing with her chest, but I got bored with that and few down some stairs into a house, kind of looked like the house I grew up in.

I turned upside down and landed lightly on the ceiling and crawled along the ceiling and the walls for a while, grabbing the light and fan fixtures and swinging on them.  After a while I flew through the window and onto the front porch, grabbing the top of the roof and pulling myself up to it.  There was a beautiful girl there waiting for me and offered me her body.  I went up to her and threw off my clothes again (I had already been naked for some reason,) and went to have sex with her, but it didn’t work.  Something prevented me from penetrating her, so I got up and walked away, then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Forgot to write them down on the 2nd  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Fire*I was in some sort of lab that had to be closed down because the surrounding areas had caught on fire.  I was part of a research team and I was struggling down through the fire to get to the lab, but ended up getting trapped with Valerie and some other guy.  We got boxed in by the flames and I hugged Valerie goodbye as the other guy started pounding on the door to the lab, trying to break the protective covering.  It started to go and we all helped.  Eventually we made out way into the lab and got teleported out.

We ended up in an area ruled by dragons that were about three feet long.  A green one scolded us for our attempts to save the lab and smacked me with it's huge tongue.  I grabbed its tongue and swung it away from me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Sonia*I was drunk at a party, or a stable or something and there were a bunch of hookers competing with each other for the attention of one of the rich Russian men.  On of them was the girl from That 70’s Show, Jackie, and she was classy and elegant.  While the other hookers stripped and danced around naked, she did more of a striptease in a loose, white dress.  One of the rich men chose her and brought her into the stable where I was taking a leak.

They didn’t know that I was there so I tried to stay out of sight to not disturb them.  I heard the man say that he would pay her one million kopecks.  I was drunk and crashed through some boards as I passed out.  They were speaking a combination of Russian and English, but I understood it all.

I woke up and one of my friends was holding hands with the hooker, still Jackie from That 70s Show.  He told me how she wanted him to buy a big house for her, she had the listing promised to her, and he promised it to her, but was looking for a way out of it.

Obviously, this dream was inspired by Crime and Punishment, which I was reading last night.  Anybody know what a kopeck is actually worth?

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Sex God*I was on top of a cliff and looking around.  There was a girl up there that I was chatting with and eventually we started having sex.  While we were doing it, the cliff started to crack and give way.  We realized that it was just sliding and not going to fall out from under us so we kept going. 

A TV crew caught the action on camera and we got invited on a talk show and everyone was joking that our sex could bring down mountains.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*This is your best friend on drugs*I was n some sort of temple or shrine and Valerie staggered in.  She came up to me and laid down beside me, rubbing her body.  She grabbed my hand and put it on her crotch, telling me that she wanted to rub it.  I immediately protested and asked what was wrong with her, but she kept begging for sex.  I called a doctor who came and looked her over.

He told me that she had overdosed on cocaine.  She promised me that she'd live, but just had to sleep it off.  I took her to my house as I didn't want her parents or daughter to see her like that.  She begged for sex the whole time, but I held her and and snuggled up with her until she fell asleep.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything really.

----------


## ninja9578

Crap, I remember something about teaching a karate class, but not what happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Marathon without my boost*I was at the starting area for a marathon and was worried because I had forgotten to get my jelly beans and 5 hour energy.  My father showed up and he and I ran around stores looking for a place that would sell them.  There was a warm-up one mile race so I decided to jog it and ended up winning by a quarter mile in a time of 8:20.  I don't remember if we started the race or not, but I remember seeing Ayden, Sean, and Twoshadows  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Karate Class*I was invited to some type of martial arts class so I went.  The gym slowly filled up with people and I kept shifting down as more and more junior ranks filed in.  Most seemed to be brown belts, but there were a few black and lower belts as well.  I stood at the end next to another black belt.  I looked carefully at his belt and saw three stripes on it.  Since we were equal in rank I offered to let him lead the class, but he offered it back to me.  I lead the class for a while, then somehow everyone disappeared and a bunch of ballet dancers were in their place.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember any dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night either.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Holy Statutory, Batman*All I remember was that I had to keep pushing this young blonde girl away from me.  She kept putting her hand on my leg and rubbing it sensually, every time I pushed her away she didn't understand why I liked it when her twenty year old sister did it.  I always responded, because she's not thirteen.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Getting a Tornado Date*I was at some sort of store, it was either a book store or a coffee shop.  The girl behind the counter was the physical combination of my old roommate Becky and the girl from the animal shelter, but her personality was that of the good at Borders who flirted with me last week when I was out with Val.

She talked about how she was single and how she wished a cute guy would ask her out and I told her that I was working on it and would do it eventually.  She told me that she’s have to say yes and I asked her when she got off.  She said six, I’m not sure what the time was at the moment of the dream, but there was no time to look, we heard a wooshing sound and turned around.

There was a large black tornado coming towards us.  I grabbed her hand and we both ran into a concrete building, but I went back for a construction worker who was using a grinder and didn’t hear the approaching store.  We both made it back and I found the girl and huddled over her as the tornado hit the building.  After it was over we went outside and watched it fizzle out, but turn around.

As it came back it was nothing more than a dirt devil so we just stood there and watched it.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a weird dream, but not what it was about  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Just fragments, I know I was playing squash and got pissed off because my team forgot about me, but not what happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Predators after us*I was in some sort of ocean and there were exotic animals all around us, but we saw an alien creature who opened up and started absorbing everything around it.  Me and the people from The Office swam away as fast as we could, but it got a few of us.

----------


## ninja9578

My dreams have been so scattered and hard to follow recently, I hope it's just because I'm tired.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Another The Office dream I think  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is that I was having a hard time running, dammit, that's a dream sign of mine.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Radar Love*I was in my apartment, the shower specifically and I noticed that a large part of the shower was missing and that the entire floor was now funneling into the drain.  I thought that was nice, but odd, and caused me to wonder if I was dreaming.  I walked by my front door and saw that it was bright out, I knew that it as night so I jumped into the air, but floated upwards for some reason, I must have gone up forty feet before hitting the ceiling and crashing most of the way down.  I stopped and floated around my window.  I flew through it and up along the pathway.

It didn't look exactly like my yard, some trees were in the wrong place and my car was the only one in the lot.  The road was fairly busy, so I flew over to it and flew along it while other cars came towards me.  I tried to smash through one of them, but they all swerved to avoid me.

A school bus made a red car stop so I grabbed ahold of the hood and waited for them to take off, they sped along the road with me on the hood.  There is a red light up ahead and as they stop I push myself off of the hood and fly down the winding wooded road much faster, trying to knock cars off the road.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Teaching at Sienna College Again*I was back at Sienna College doing my professor thing and teaching the kids how to build fighting robots.  I had an awesome idea to have a rudder-like wheel, but I needed to find a way to gear the motor way down to do so.  I pulled apart a robot from the previous year to find the right set of gears.  I went into the bathroom for a moment, they realized that I was dreaming again.

I went outside and there was a long downhill.  I took to the sky and flew down it, but scrapped my stomach on the asphalt.  I pushed myself higher into the air a few feet and continued soaring down the hill.

I went over a lake and flew for a while through a flooded forest before putting my feet down and running across the water.  I tried to sink into the water, but found myself unusually buoyant.  Some type of animal had a woman and caused everyone else to run away in panic, but it spit the woman out in front of me.

She was a redhead and cute so we started having sex, which was hard because we were in the water.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Football*I was at a football game, I don't remember where the teams were from, but one wore light green and one wore red.  I think it was a woman's match.  The field was short, only about fifty yards and the goals were much larger than regular goals.  The green team was winning with three goals and everyone was cheering for them so I guess that they were the home team.  I remember once the players batted the ball around like a volleyball before settling back down and kicking it.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I forgot to wake myself up to WILD last night, I'll do it tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry Naiya, I forgot about our date  :Sad: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Shopping with Sarah Mac*I was in some sort of store and was meeting Sarah Mac, I saw her, went over to her and picked her up, giving her a good squeeze before I put her down and helped her shop for stuff.  We were also in a movie theatre for some reason, picking up coins from in between the seats, not sure if that was before or after shopping.

----------


## ninja9578

I had two dream fragments where I was late, one for work, and one for my court appearance.

----------


## ninja9578

I only got like 4 hours of sleep last night, so only fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Still exhausted from the previous night, so only fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Have no recollection of anything, not even a fragment.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Airport Romance*My brother and I were going to Avoca for some reason, I was leading the way with my GPS, but I tried to call ahead to get flight information because we hadn't bought tickets.  We pulled over and met some really cute girls, one of which seemed infatuated with me.  She and I flirted, somehow I was naked and excused myself to go put on a towel.  I forget how it ended.

----------


## ninja9578

I had three vivid dreams last night, but was too exhausted to write any of them down.

----------


## ninja9578

I had more vivid dreams, but didn't write these down either.  Tomorrow I will record a good dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Laura*I was at the Carousel, which was closed, but I saw the Defienbachs.  My family was having some sort of party, but I went with them instead, saying hi to Brandon, then finding his sister.  I went to hang out with her and have some cake, we ended up laying together on a bed and she was telling me dirty secrets.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Searching for a Ghost*
I was on some sort of stage and was strapping Kiley McDonald into a gyroscrope toy thing, but it ended up with me in it. It was really cool, when it stopped I got down and noticed that my dog had purple on his head.  I looked around and everyone else had a lot of purple on them to, be it eye liner, or their hair.  This made me partially lucid.  I walked away from the dogs, scolding one of them as it tried to get a piece of cake, the dog followed me.

My mother yelled at me not to leave my dog alone, I told her to relax, it was just a dream.  I decided to use that to scare her.  I told her that she was just a dream character and she was terrified.

Then I wanted to find a ghost.  My old house was in front of me, so I went into the basement.  It was strange, there were three, brightly colour, very large urinals down there.  I searched around for a ghost for a while, but then lost my lucidity.  I went back up the stairs and into the back yard, trying to remember the lucid dream that I had just had. I looked at the house I grew up in and noticed that the white picket fence was now a stone prison wall.

This made me lucid again, I pulled myself up onto the wall and looked around, there was now a garden in the yard.  I jumped up and flew to the clothes-line, grabbing it and swinging on it like tarzan to get back into the basement to look for the ghost again.

There was now a fridge down there and the basement was a mess so I tore the fridge open, pulling the door off of the hinges and grabbed something to eat.  I noticed that the way upstairs was boarded up so I punched through it.  The house was under construction, I gave myself a moment for my brain to complete the house, then walked around.

There were brownies on the stove as the rest of the house seemed in tact.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*The Student and the Master*I was back at Ship and one of my former students was teaching a karate class.  He didn't see me at first and was acting really cocky, so I stood back and waited for him to spot me.  When he did his cockiness went away and he snuck around a little bit, helping his students perfect their blocking.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember from last night is going into the chat room while Mark75 and Abra were having cybersex.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sex with Pam*I was Michael Scott and in the office when I became lucid at a low level.  Pam was nearby so I grabbed her and started having sex with her.  Dwight was there and complained so I told everyone else to pair up too.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, slept in.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember trying to play a seven string electric guitar the size of a ukelely

----------


## ninja9578

Just a bunch of fragments for one I was in dr mooneys advanced graphics course and it was taught in french

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Crashing into Hell*I was riding some large waves on my back when I got flipped around and somehow ended up in the air.  This made me lucid and I flew over a gorgeous grassy and rolling hills landscape.  I suddenly flew straight up, trying to reach the sky, but found myself falling back to Earth.  I let it happen and even added some speed myself, carving out an enormous crater as I crashed into the ground.  I went through several layers of rock and saw embers flying by me.  I finally landed in a cavern that was full of fire and was bright red.

----------


## ninja9578

On the 16th I had a dream where I constantly switched between a Predator and an Alien, also looking for Attila the Hun's "sword of Mars."

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Tossing Cars and Mary*I was recounting a previous dream that I had had with someone, probably Valerie because of where I ended up and thought that I pussed out and should have been more violent in it, like throwing cars and such.  This, of course, made me lucid and there were plenty of cars around, so I started tossing them two or three at a time.  I ran up the street, throwing over any car that came near me, some tried to swerve away, but I was quick.  I eventually ran out of cars and took off into the air.

I was near Valerie's house, but took off towards the Carousel instead.  I noticed Bart Simpson sitting down by himself in the Central House.  I went over to him and asked him what was wrong, he told me something about how Mary was lonely.   Mary Cimmino was now sitting there and was looking at me like she was horny.

I grabbed her hand and brought her into the pool, we started to have sex in the water, but of course the water made it difficult to put in in her.  I eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Tossing Shit*I was in Shippensburg, and running.  I was having a hard time running, which I knew was one of my dream signs, but I wasn't struggling as badly as I usually do in dreams so I attributed it to being tired for a little while.  I eventually figured out that I was, in fact, dreaming and ran towards a picnic table, wanting to cause some mayhem.

It was fairly heavy so I rolled it a few times, then I flew towards it and picked it up while in the air.  I tossed it over a fence, then I flew to it, grabbed it again and threw it over the backstop on the baseball field.

I saw my friend Kat walking not to far away so I picked up the picnic table and ran at her.  She didn't see me coming and I struck her hard with the picnic table, shattering it into a million pieces and knocking her out cold.

I looked at her for a while, not a scratch on her, then few towards the street, but fell back down a few times.  I eventually came across two couples in a hot tub.  I got in with them while one of the wives went to get something.  I took off my pants and told the others I was waiting for the one guys wife.  She came back and kneeled down to do something so I flew over to her and stuck my penis in front of her face.

She was hesitant with her husband right there, but I threatened to turn her to dust so she starting giving me oral sex.  She was very pretty, shoulder length blonde hair, and bright blue eyes.  Kind of cheap looking, but I didn't care.  She was able to take the whole thing into her throat.  I had forgotten how different a girls throat feels from her mouth, I hadn't gotten treatment like that since Victoria.  I let her play with me for a while, as I struggled to maintain the dream.  But eventually, I lost it and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, remember something to do with Adrianna last night, but now what.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Tournament*I was at a South Central TKD tournament and was sitting around waiting for the masters' division.  I remember that I judged a few lower rank black belts, but then had to run off to the bathroom before my turn.  I met Jamie Rowe in the unisex bathroom and she was looking fantastic.

I got out and one of the other masters was doing a form and I realized that I had forgotten most of my forms in my hiatus.  I quickly decided to do Pyahn one since it was the same in all of the styles that I've studied.  As Ted called my name a lower rank girl asked me if we could wrestle after I fought.  I asked her if she was the same girl I had grappled with the previous year, who gave me a run for my money, but I eventually beat, she said no.  I agreed to grapple her and then went to do my form.

----------


## cygnus

> She was hesitant with her husband right there, but I threatened to turn her to dust so she starting giving me oral sex.



man i hope i never have to do that. all of the girls in my dreams are single  ::D: . cool stuff!

----------


## ninja9578

lol, he was pretty okay with it.

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Varied
*The Lake*My father was driving me somewhere and I noticed that we passed Carousel, which was serving ice cream.  Eventually I noticed us coming up on beach lake again from the other side.  I thought that he had made a U-Turn for some reason, then I noticed everything was grey and blocky, it was a Beach Lake clone.

I told him to turn around and go to another place, but slowly became lucid.  I stood up and walked through the top of the car, and walked towards a large field.  I tried to climb over some barbed wire, but it hurt, so I leaped over it and nearly fell.  I found a hill and started walking down it, but it was steep so I eventually just glided down.

I was looking for a ghost for the advanced task, but I couldn't find one.  Eventually, my father came back and was asking me how to port his Works documents to his Linux computer.  I had been loosing lucidity that whole time and eventually it went away completely as I started porting his documents.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember much.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bacon and Mes Tarrant*I was cooking bacon on my George Forman for some reason and was picking off the fatty pieces.  Mes Tarrant showed up for some reason, which I found odd, but I didn't RC  :Sad:   I offered her the fatty pieces as I pulled them off.  She asked for the top of the bacon, which happened to be the fatty piece that I was removing.  I gave it to her, and found it strange that she liked that.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Lucid Aquabatics*I was at some sort of holiday, and was meeting some women for something.  I was trying to get back to sleep, I was sleeping in the sand, in sort of a trench that I had dug.  I was covering my head with sand as sort of a pillow, but s finding it hard to sleep, as it was morning.

My mother (I think) and I ran down a steep hill where there was beautiful, deep, tortoise water.  I dove right in and could see and breathe underwater.  I was using a dolphin kick, so I was getting a lot more speed than anyone else.  I was even able to jump clean out of the water.

This made me lucid and I continued to swim and float around, deeper, into a sort of underwater temple where there were other people enjoying the water.  Three women, very beautiful.  I got naked and started having a four-some.  They were fun, we all had multiple orgasms.

Then I got back out of the little ruins, then I started jumping around again.  I slowly started loosing my lucidity, I found people who knew how to jump like I, but they were trying to jump over stupid things like razor wire, I knew I was better than any of them, but didn't want to have to prove myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Jumping and Flying*I was at some sort of military base where they were experimenting with attaching wings to big rigs for some reason.  They had jet engines, but could take off and land on the road.  I guess that would be a redneck's dream come true  :tongue2:   So I took one and started piloting it, and it ran fairly smoothly, I tried to drop it on the highway right in front of a regular truck.

Eventually, I realized that it was a dream and the truck disappeared, now I was flying under my own power.  I followed the road for a minute or so, then changed direction and shot up, towards the sky.  I reached a few hundred feet in the air, then decided to let myself drop.

I looked down and watched the ground come to me, it was pretty scary actually, I'm surprised that I didn't wake up.  I landed in a small pond, about twelve feet across and two feet deep in the middle.  I bounced a few times then got out of the pond and looked around.

There was a large hill with a fence, fencing some building off.  I flew down the hill and glided over the fence.  There was a woman there, she was crying and looking over the edge of a deck that was part of the building.  I jumped up on the railing and looked down, it was a good forty feet down to the ground, and I figured out that she was thinking of jumping.  

I went over to her and asked her what was wrong, but she didn't hear or see me.  She got up and leaped over the edge.  I jumped after her, but didn't catch her.  I don't remember what happened to her, but I hit the ground in a belly flop and bounced again like a fish.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor 
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Tired at Blockbuster*I was at Blockbuster and trying to return a movie, but I was so tired that I couldn't really keep my eyes open, or lift my arm to put the movie in the slot.  There were some people looking at me and I tried to regain some composure, but slumped against the side of the building.  I realized that the only way that I could be this tired and make it to Blockbuster was if I was dreaming.  I tried to get up, but was still dead.  I ran across the parking lot and tried to jump up in the air and fly away, but I fell back onto the ground and rolled over.  There were a few inches of snow on the ground and the people gathered around me, trying to help me up.  I just laid there, I think I closed my eyes and let myself go into another dream.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 30th.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Eye Shut*I was at work, and my eye was crusted over and I couldn't open it.  I tried to work, but decided that I should go to the store and get something for it.

I figured out that I have this recurring element when I sleep with my eye on the pillow.

----------


## ninja9578

11/2/09

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

11/3/09

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

11/4/09

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

11/5/09

No Dreams

----------


## ninja9578

11/6/09

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Just fragments of some sort of DV Awards ceremony.  I remember that Aquanina and wasup both got an award.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Women Everywhere*I was at some sort of part and quickly became lucid.  There were women everywhere, it seemed to be only women and me.  So I Started feeling them up and trying to find the most attractive woman there.  I found a 30 year old woman with short reddish brown hair.  I grabbed her chest and pulled her towards me, but she pulled away.  I told her that she was just a DC and had to do what I told her.  She said no and walked away.  Confused, I tried another girl and got the same result.  Eventually, I found Jessica Martin and started making out with her, but quickly woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing notable  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing again.

----------


## ninja9578

Dammit, what the fuck is with my recall lately?  ::morecrying::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Wayne's Wedding*I was at work and I started noticing people gathering around the meeting room.  I had been under the impression that the meeting had been moved, so I went to find Gina and tell her that I had to bolt due to a dentist appointment.

Seems that it was more than a meeting though, as people were dressy and there was champagne instead of beer.  Turns out Wayne and Gina has officially gotten married and wanted some pictures.  We all gathered around and took some pictures in the meeting room and by the pool table.

Ania mentioned a meeting yesterday, and I'm not sure if there is, I have a dentist appointment.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about having a threesome with Ruby and her friend.

----------


## ninja9578

I think I was arguing with Sharon as to where there was a book store, but I'm not sure.  Slept in.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Something about having a threesome with Ruby and her friend.




very nice!

----------


## ninja9578

Do dreams on the 15th 

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Work Sucks*I was doing some sort of physical labour, and Warrick and Tom were both my bosses.  Tom started bitching at me that I had been doing something other than what he had told me, I told him that I hadn't heard him so he called in Gina from a tractor to talk to me.  I was getting ready to bitch him out because I knew that he wouldn't dare firef me, as Warrick took a list of things that I needed to learn how to do still.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*New Moon*I was Belle, and I had just found out that Jake was a werewolf.  Edward and he were about to fight and I took off running, begging Edward to pick me up and run me away.  I ran to the end of a dock where the fight was taking place and jumped into the water.  Then the dream starts getting hazy, not sure what happened after that.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Sarah Mac*I was in some sort of coffee house or something, and I noticed that the girl sitting in front of me was Sarah Mac.  I looked around for some way to get her attention, I think I eventually tossed something at her.  She was delighted to see me, I grabbed her hand and kissed it.

I don't remember much about our conversation, I know that she told me that her mom had thrown her out and that she was living with her boyfriend.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Getting Young Girl Home*I was in the car with some people, we were all going out to a party I think, but there was a 17 year old blonde sitting next to me, crammed into the back seat with four other people.  We had to take her home first, but we couldn't figure out how to get to her house and she didn't know where we were so she couldn't direct us.  Eventually, I got out of the car with the girl and walked with her up a hill where she could see where we were.

There were lots of winding roads down below us, but I recognized where we were and we went back into the car.  I made her get in before me, as I didn't want to be sandwiched anymore.  :tongue2:   Not sure what happened after that.

----------


## ninja9578

Ruby, Nicole, and I finally had that threesome, so I didn't get much sleep last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Zombies*I was in some sort of mansion at the top of a hill.  I think it was part of a movie set at first, and there was an actor with a chain gun.  He was sending bullets through doors and eventually found a machete when he ran out of bullets.  Then there were a number of zombies, who had been part of his group, chasing him.

I was in the scene now too, and was running from the zombies with a few other people.  A big guy, who was a friend of mine, and I ran into an elevator and pressed the button to take us down to the first floor.  When it made it to the first floor, I kept the doors shut while we decided what to do.

Eventually, we threw the doors open, to find lots of zombies, who all turned and ran towards us.  We bolted towards the front door.  I got grabbed by a zombie who was hiding behind the door.  They weren't mindless zombies, they were calculating, and even building traps.

We made it outside and headed for his big truck.  I told him to hurry, for the instant he turned the engine on, the zombies would be all over us.  We bolted down the hill and he started acting strange.  He was speeding on very dangerous streets and even running some red lights.

He leaned his seat way back and felt my arm for bites.  He found some bruises and became suspicious of me.  I tried to explain to him that I had fallen a few times, but he eventually stopped the car and kicked me out.  I ran after the truck for a moment, but he drove it into some sort of electrical line.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Crowded House with DV Girl*I was in some sort of auditorium or large bus and it was completely packed.  I saw a girl enter the place that I knew.  "Anna!"  I called to her and she made her way over to me.  I patted my lap, offering her to sit down  :wink2:   She took my hand and sat on the guy's lap next to me to tease me.  We talked for a little bit about stuff, and I realized that we had never formally introduced ourselves in person.  I shook her hand and she gave me a big hug, I think she then scooted over to my lap  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mommy's Cancer*I got a phone call from my mother, she had gone to the hospital for some reason and she sounded upset.  She told me that she had lung cancer.  I asked her how bad it was and she told me to get a pad and paper so that she could tell me her dying wishes. :'(

----------


## bro

"Crowded house with DV girl".. that girl..I've known girls like that, sadly enough. That was cruel treatment. Good on you for offering your lap! 

Nicely organized journal I've gotta say.

This most recent cancer dream didn't sound at all pleasant, forgive me if you've mentioned it before, is that based in reality at all?

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## ninja9578

No, my mother doesn't have cancer.  I'm not sure of what brought that dream about.

Anna's not like that, she's a sweety... I think, I've never really met her.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, got a little drunk and high.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Something about sliding down a big hill on my belly.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about building a program that adds things to a list.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

Can't remember much, very sexual.  Stupid Ruby.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Racing*I was in a race and there were a number of girls leading.  One was Little Theo and one was Kaitlyn Ryan.  Kait was showing off and actually carrying me on her shoulders, which was a little scary because we were sort of unbalanced.  She carried me very well and I ended up on her back, not her shoulders as we drifted down a big hill.

I got off of her and started running for myself.  My legs were heavy and I was having a hard time keeping up with her.  This was a dream sign and I jumped up and flew up the hill, still racing.  I made it to the top of the hill and there were some trees there and tire swings hanging on the trees.  I jumped up and grabbed one of the branches and swung around on them for a while.  Eventually, I had a false awakening under the tree and was upset that while lucid dreaming I had broken my watch.

----------


## ninja9578

Seems that being sick is good for lucid dreaming  :tongue2: 

Had a lucid moment in an early dream, but forgot what it was, so I'm not counting it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Varied
*In my bed WILD*I was in my bed and in the in between state of sleeping and being awake.  I may have fallen asleep, but I didn't dream.  I regained awareness as the dream started to form around me, but I could still feel my body in my bed, and could still move, although my body felt heavy and I could barely roll over.  Eventually I felt my body go limp and couldn't move anymore except for my eyes, which sucked because I was on my side with my face most of the way in my pillow.

I saw weird robots, sort of live Terminators, appearing and then disappearing as hypnogogic imagery tried to form a dream.  Eventually the dream formed and I disconnected from my body and got up (my dream body now.)  I looked around, my room was dark and there was nothing there so I dove through the window and took off into the sky a little bit.  I thought about doing December's tasks, but it was summer out.  I forget what happened next.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sigourney Weaver*
I was in some sort of tiny apartment (it was mine) and I went out for a while to go to a 5K.  I decided to run there for some reason, but then a few yards in decided that I should save my energy and I had a suspicion that I had left my door open.  I went up some weird stairs and into my apartment, which had been left open.  I had actually left the door wide open.  I went into the bathroom and took a shower for some reason, and when I got out of the shower, Sigourney Weaver was in my bathroom, naked facing a wall.

I grabbed her and she seemed surprised, but not frightened and turned around.  She was very very skinny, but not thin.  She also wasn't anywhere near 60, she looked about 20.  She moaned gently and had a softer voice that she really has and liked it when I squeezed her butt.

----------


## Dream420

Hahah Weaver! cool dream  :smiley:  bet that was quite a shock?

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, but a very welcome one, she was gorgeous  ::D:

----------


## Dream420

What would you have done if she had an alien inside her :O  haha

I've never tried anything with celebrities... just wondering if it would be possible to spawn them at your will lol

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember much from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Soccer and Sororities*I was playing a soccer game with some kids from high school, but none of them were soccer players so I was getting kind of annoyed, especially when one of them kicked it into a deep hole.  I went down to get it and got sucked into some weird Mario world.  There were some girls there and one of them and I started flirting.  She asked me if I would bring some friends to her party the next night.  I told her that I'd bring the guys that I lived with, she smirked and I told her that I would see what I could do.

----------


## Lucidness

Then you woke up ?

----------


## ninja9578

I don't think I woke up, I just couldn't remember what happened next.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 6th, slept in.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, woke up at 5 and had a hard time getting back to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sharon Coming to Visit*I was in somebody's apartment.  I knew that it wasn't mine, but was staying there without the owner knowing for a few days.  Sharon has texted me and said that she was on her way to visit me, but she had sent it more than half an hour ago.  I was worried and was about to text her back, but then saw her at my door trying her keys.  

She came in and I greeted her and her friends.  She walked into the living room to meet the dog, but came back and told me that he had pooped on the floor.  I tossed him into his crate and cleaned it up.  Then after a while of talking to the girls, I went and got the dog.

I talked to Sharon last night, and made plans with her during her winter break.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm... nothing again.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*In the Wild*I was in my car and parking it next to a building where I guess I had a class with a girl that I have been flirting with.  I for some reason decided to park it on the sidewalk, so I went into the parking space forward and got my two driver-side wheels onto the sidewalk first, then backed the back two on. I hoped that I wouldn't get a ticket and went to class with that girl.

While there, Wade offered to get me some Blu-ray discs for only nine bucks, I told him that I would think about it.  While we were in a long, grey room, sitting at a table.  There were handcuffs under the table and I pulled them up and we all laughed, joking that our professor liked kinky sex.

The girl I liked tried the handcuffs on, but they got stuck.  Luckily we found a key, but she couldn't figure out how to unlock them.  We were now in a truck and the driver opened a little window and tried to talk her through opening them, but then the driver turned around.

It was a really cute girl who didn't like my flirt-buddy.  She smiled and slapped the window, leaving her with the cuffs half-way off.  She tossed the key out the window and the girl jumped after them out the back.  She landed smoothy and dusted herself off.  I followed to help her, not wanting to leave her alone in the wilderness.

We walked around, and found the key and got the cuffs off of her.  We also noticed her backpack, which she said was full of food for us.  We tried to get to it, but had to cross a swampy area.  We tried a number of tactics, but eventually an old black guy who randomly showed up decided to swim for it.  He got stuck and nearly drown grabbing onto a tree.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Highschool Drama*I was in high school and I think it was the first day of class because I opened my locker and looked at my schedule, and I couldn't figure out what one of my classes was.  I read it as FOB in room 105, so I went to the office to find out what it was.  I asked Wayne, as I saw him and thought that it might be a Friends of the Barn Squash class or something, but he didn't know.

I got to the office and waited while some young kids had questions first, the the lady told me that I was holding the thing upside down and that it was a creating writing course.  I felt embarrassed and went to the class, late now, of course.  I sat in the back and took my clothes off (not sure why.)

A few minutes later an announcement came on the COM system ordering an immediate evacuation of the school.  Everyone left quickly, except for me, who struggled to get my clothes back on.  The teacher and I then walked to the stairwell where there were a long of guys with guns.  The waved us through and kept their guns pointed up to the third floor.  

The cops, or whoever the guys with guns were eventually brought down three people, one huge black guy, a small asian girl, and a skinny white guy with blonde hair.  The big black guy got loose and rushed me.  I grabbed a gun from the cops and tried to fire, but the safety was on.  I switched it off and just before he got to me, I fired a round into his heart.  I stuttered for a moment, then rushed me again, obviously wearing body armour.  This time I shot him in the head and he dropped.

Then to celebrate my dispatching of one of the criminals, we ended up at a party on a tall building.  Jamie Rowe and I snuck away to a weird patio and we took a picture together, then just talked for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of fragments because I slept in, but nothing concrete.  A part about The Fly, and being at a court hearing.  Woke up with a splitting headache, but didn't drink anything last night  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Only fragments again.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 14th.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Snooker*I had just beaten my brother in a game of snooker and my father wanted to play next.  I went to break and noticed that there were too many balls on the table, they weren't in the right place, and there were only three red balls.  I started moving them, then noticed markers on the table for each ball.  My brother had set them up correctly for this table, which threw me off.  It was also a very small table.

I hit the red pack and accidentally put in a coloured ball, my father didn't really know the rules so he lined up a shot with a colours ball, I told him that he had to knock in a red ball first.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Bus Trip with Ophelia*I was on a bus, going to the beach or something, and *OpheliaBlue* was sitting next to me.  We were discussing about her fear of the beach, I forget what she was talking about, but I think she had said that she had witnessed a shark attack.  I looked out the window and I could see a bunch of sharks swimming around, and even a hammerhead lunging.


She started telling me about the attack, it was also a hammerhead, and it was an ugly fish.  I told her about the time that I had been attacked by a shark.  I showed her the scar on my leg.  I told her how lucky I was that it was just a baby and had grabbed onto more than it could chew.  If it had grabbed a something smaller, I may be missing a piece of my calf muscle today.

Had a back and forth with Ophelia last night on the forum, probably why she invaded my dreams.  Don't worry, the shark that attacked me wasn't more than 2 feet long, I was back in the water the next day  :tongue2: 


I also remember a fragment with *Abra*, she and I were involved in a race or something, but I was holding back and coaching a pack, she was of that pack, but fast so she and I took off after a mile or so.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow, you were attacked by a baby shark in real life once?! That's crazy.

What's crazier is that when I was a child, I lived in Los Angeles, and I almost drowned in the water a couple times. After that I was terribly hydrophobic for years. I also had a shark phobia when I was a kid but that came about from watching too many movies.  :tongue2:  Nonetheless, my mom said it got so bad that I was scared to get in the bathtub lol. I was such a phobia prone kiddo. So, kinda cool that you dreamt all that about me without knowing my past.

_*twilight zone theme*_

----------


## Abra

> I also remember a fragment with *Abra*, she and I were involved in a race or something, but I was holding back and coaching a pack, she was of that pack, but fast so she and I took off after a mile or so.



Nice. B)

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it actually hurt like hell, it was tiny, but those teeth were like knives.  Wow, I guess I have an ESP connection to Ophelia.

Hi Abra, thanks for coming to my journal  ::D:   :OK Bye now:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 17th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*School and Work in One*I was at Wayne Highlands Middle school and walking along the hall to the high school.  I saw a lot of people playing with superballs, kicking them to each other, they were actually getting competitive about it.  I saw some old friends and saved them once, by kicking the ball back.  The other team complained that my friends had an extra person, so I left. 

I was going to the nurse for a bloody nose.  I got to the nurse and she asked what was wrong.  I told her that I had had a bloody nose, but somehow it had cleared up.  I laughed and sat down anyway with some other friends who were skipping the final period of the day.

The nurses office turned into a barge on a river and some guys and I jumped in and started swimming around, the water was shallow and cool and lead me behind the office where I work.  I decided to take a nap and woke up a little while later to the sound of Erika gathering rocks for Wayne.

I asked her what time it was and looked where my watch should be, but it was on the other hand.  She said it was 5am.  I was annoyed that I had slept at the office, and decided to go home and take care of the dog before work started.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Kitchen Colosseum*I was a judge for Iron Chef for some reason.  One of the competitors had made us an incredible New York pizza, the dough was moist, the cheese and sauce were perfect, we had a bet going among the judges as to what type of cheese he used, most of them thought it was just American, but I was betting it was both mozzarella and American.  We both saved a piece for later, we loved it so much.

The next guy really disappointed us.  I had a weird little powdered shrimp and a chocolate lego block.  ::?:   Both were very good, just weird, the other judges didn't have the same story.  The judge next to me asked me to try one of the guy's donuts.  I did and had to spit it back out, it was terribly stale.  And another judge said that he had found a rock in his salad.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lmfao at that whole dream ninja

----------


## ninja9578

I liked that dream so much that yesterday I bought a pizza for lunch  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

I only remember being in some sort of woods or camp with a psycho who was king of like Eddy Gains stalking us.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I liked that dream so much that yesterday I bought a pizza for lunch



did it have chocolate legos  :tongue2:

----------


## Parashara

I had a similar dream once, but when I turned around it turned out not to be a crazy psycho at all but in fact a super enlightened being named Anahata

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::wtf::  the hell?

----------


## ninja9578

I think Parashara is one of my friends fucking with me.  He's been spamming my journal all day, I'm banning him now.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 21st.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams this morning either.  Was at the office until nearly midnight and slept in.

----------


## Parashara

> No dreams this morning either.  Was at the office until nearly midnight and slept in.



I almost never have dreams.  Welcome to my world  :Sad: 

Oh well.  Can you help me learn how to lucid dream?  I want to get in touch with my dad, Merlin, who died 12 years ago (His name was Maharishi Sadashiva Isham but i know he was Merlin in another life)

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Looking for God*I was with some girl that I thought was really cute and we were trying to get her back home to some weird church near the arctic circle.  I decided to go with her because I liked her and thought that I might be able to convince her that "god" is just a load a crap.  I remember walking through Princeton (odd, Princeton is south of me,) and trying to get her to hold my hand so we would look more inconspicuous at the college (not sure why.)

We needed a break so we entered this weird church somewhere in Canada.  I thought that as she went into the ladies room that I saw Tina from the YMCA in Honesdale.  I went to find the Men's room.

There was only one stall and the door was broken.  There was an older couple there holding a cup and asking me to piss into the cup because they liked to make lemonade from other people's urine  ::shock:: 

When we left there I convinced her to go to a party and be a little bad.  Turns out that tip I got about the party was pretty much a joke because I got there and there had been a party place there once, but it was a falling apart disco.  We decided to rest there and I put some moves on her.  She slowly came around to my side and we starting having sex.  Then I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Kissing*I was at work, I think I just started the dream when something felt weird.  I recognized that it was a dream and looked around at my office, it looked pretty similar except for the people working there, the only on that I recognized one of them.

I flew over to her, but had a hard time flying, I bumped into the window a few times and ended up behind her.  I grabbed her by the shoulders and she turned around to greet me.  We started making out, she was really into it and rubbed her hands all over me, I of course did the same, but it wasn't as sexual as usually lucid dirty dreams, we just made out.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, I remembered a dream this morning, but I forgot to write it down before walking the dog  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Almost Arrested*I was with some friends at some sort of sporting event.  My friends and I decided to pull a prank, I forget what it was, but it ended up going too far and we caused a panic.  Kat and I separated from the group and went with the crowds.  I made it outside, but this old asian guy yelled at me to turn around, I looked at where he was pointing.  It was a guy who had scissors and was cutting off people's wristbands.  I calmly walked to him and he cut mine off, it was now like I had never been in there.

I knew that the police were still going to be looking for me, so I hurried to look to see if anyone else made it out, which I couldn't find.  I decided to go to the car, grab my stuff and haul-ass.  I found Kat hidden in the back seat of the car.  I got in with her and we talked for a while, holding hands and wondering where the others were.

After an hour we decided that they had been arrested and I convinced Kat to drive away to avoid looking suspicious.  I figured that the guys would be spending the night in jail and we could bail them all out tomorrow.  

Somehow both of us ended up getting chased again, we were in a large building.  With no one in sight of me (I was faster than they were,) I ducked into the men's room and found Kat hiding in there too.  We went into a stall and for some reason started making out.  I forget what happened next, but I know that we didn't get caught.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mozel Tov to Mark and Xox*I was taking *Mes* out on a date, and we were at a comedy club.  The show hadn't started yet so Mes excused herself to get us some beers.  We were unaware that *Mark75* and *Xox* were also on a date, a few tables over, though apparently they had been dating for quiet some time.  I didn't notice them until Mark ran up on stage and grabbed the microphone.  He took it down to where they had been sitting and asked Xox to be his wife.  She said yes and everyone clapped.

Mes came back with the drinks unaware of what had happened.  She had heard the clapping, but didn't know what had happened so she asked me.  I told her and she giggled for a while.  I forget what happened after.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Good
> *Mozel Tov to Mark and Xox*I was taking *Mes* out on a date, and we were at a comedy club.  The show hadn't started yet so Mes excused herself to get us some beers.  We were unaware that *Mark75* and *Xox* were also on a date, a few tables over, though apparently they had been dating for quiet some time.  I didn't notice them until Mark ran up on stage and grabbed the microphone.  He took it down to where they had been sitting and asked Xox to be his wife.  She said yes and everyone clapped.
> 
> Mes came back with the drinks unaware of what had happened.  She had heard the clapping, but didn't know what had happened so she asked me.  I told her and she giggled for a while.  I forget what happened after.



I can so see that. O_o

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*War*I was in some sort of war.  I had troops who were holding down a building from attacking soldiers, but I was unable to help because there were a murky water swim full of great whites between us.  I waited for the water to clear then got to the building where the enemy was still at bay.  We were running low on ammunition, so we started throwing spears at them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*CTY Again*I was back teaching at CTY, but it was a weekend.  Jackie and I were hitting it off and she was sitting on my lap, everyone else was interested in what was going on between us, but not surprised.  We went to go somewhere and I took her hand, but soon let go, just to screw with everyone.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Sick / High
Lucidity: Good
*WILD Attempt*I was asleep, napping in my mother's bed (I'm visiting, and she told me I could nap there when she was out because there is someone else in my old bedroom.)  I say a tile floor, but I could also see the bed.   I closed my eyes and slowed my breathing, I was laying on the tile floor again, I looked around.  It looked like a hospital, but it slowly turned into my mother's bedroom again.  I closed my eyes and tried again, and I failed to stay asleep again.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cougar Challenge*My friends and I were making a bet that I couldn't get a 50+ year old woman to orgasm.  We were at some sort of place full of cougars, but it was hard to tell who was over 50.  There was a woman there who I overheard say that she was nearly sixty, but she was gorgeous, didn't look a day over 30.  Actually kind of looked like Aquanina if she had short hair and was a foot and a half taller.  This woman had to be over 6'6".  We flirted for a while, she obviously wanted me, but was playing hard to get.  She took a shower and then said that she would leave.  After her shower, I stepped in front of her in the hallway, I was naked, she was wearing a towel.  

I blocked her path and wrapped my arms around her, picking her up by the butt.  She let me carry her into the bedroom and lay her down on the bed.  I laid kind of next to her and kind of on top of her.  I started kissing her neck and face as I undid the towel.

Then the dog jumped on my head and woke me up.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, lots of pieces, maybe later they will all come together.

----------


## ninja9578

Shit, I had a dream, but forgot it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Project*My friends and I were scrambling to get a project done that was due the next day, but we hadn't even started.  We decided to video a volleyball game and discuss the physics using a high-speed camera.  I set up the camera and went early to see who was playing, I was a little surprised to find it was a pick-up game and not two established teams.

I met a girl there who was really cute and we started flirting.  I brought the camera around and got a few words from each of the players.  The girl said that she thought I was hot, so I put the camera down and sat down next to her to talk some more.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*On the Run*I had been part of a government experiment, dealing with telekinetic individuals.  I had escaped from them and I knew that they were after me.  I needed to get something that was still inside of a government building.  I hadn't been back there in years, but it was easy for me to get in.  I started pulling things out of drawers, I'm not entirely sure what I was looking for, but a security guard, who was also telekinetic found me.  He fired at me, but I was able to mentally pull his gun away from him and turn it back to him and kill him.  I hadn't wanted to kill anyone and I knew that the gunfire would attract more people so I ran out of the building.

Then I woke up and went to the bathroom and checked on the dog.

I reentered the dream, in the third person.  My ex-wife was being questioned by the government.  They had told her that I was dead, and was now admitting that I might be alive, but telling her lies that I wasn't myself and was dangerous.  They showed her pictures from the lab, of me shooting the security guard and a photo of my hands as I controlled the weapon remotely, as all telekinetics held their hands differently to control object.  

The agents left her house and a young agent asked who I was and how I escaped.  A tall black guy with a shaved head told him that he didn't know, but it was frustrating him.  He had been searching for me for years, and had every psychic in the government trying to track me, and 10 million of them could never narrow it down to anything more than a city, or sometimes even a state.  Now they knew that I was in New York City, but not where.

I woke up again and laid in bed for a while, and drifted back to sleep.

I was me again, and on the run in Honesdale, Pennsylvania.  The agents had lost my scent and I was just walking down Main Street.  There was a cute girl in front of me, at least she looked cute from the back.  I levitated myself up to her to get a better look and followed her for a while, when she stopped to look at something, I kept going instead of talking to her.  I caught her eye as then she started following me.  I stopped to look at something and she went by me and looked at me shyly as she passed me.

She eventually went into a little store and I went in after her.  We started talking about skiing, which reminded me to get some gloves.  I bought some gloves and we talked in the line, but I didn't get to ask her on a date for some reason.

Weird, I've never had that many dreams chain together before.  The plot was obviously based on Push, which I watched a week ago or so.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Driving my father around*My brother and father were in my car, and sleeping.  I guess we had all done something exhausting and I was the least tired because I'm in the best shape, so I drove around for a while to let them sleep.  I took some roads that I wasn't entirely sure of.  Turns out, I missed an exit and ended up on a weird road that was unfinished.

There was a tunnel / bridge, thing up ahead.  I got out and went to check it out.  It was very surreal architecture, like something out of Halo.  It was long abandoned.  It smelled terrible, the ground of it (which was 40 feet below,) was covered in 18 inches of water and garbage and equipment rusted in it.  I saw a desk with a computer on it, judging by the computer, the place had been abandoned in the 90s.  I saw a giant rat down below, it was hissing at me.

I went back to the car and tried to figure out how to get back, the road that I had accidentally come in on was one way, so I had to continue on what looked like the construction worker's road.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Dog Whispering / Shaman*I was helping Ceasar Millan on an odd case, along with another canine expert.  Why I was there I have no idea, perhaps they needed a scientific mind.  The dog was not exhibiting any behavior that either of the dog experts could figure out, one of them thought it was because of some drafts in the house, but Ceasar thought it was a neurological problem, and I was inclined to agree.

The brought over a Shaman to help and he performed a ritual on the youngest child.  I dressed in a weird toga for the ceremony, but the child got cold feet and ran away.  He had been given something poisonous before the ceremony and was supposed to get the antidote during it, so the search was on to catch the kid before it was too late.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about Guitar Hero and Valerie, not sure what though.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is having a lot of blisters.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Horrible dreams of my friends dying.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, again just bits and pieces, I remember being on a bus with Kristen Reining and Ally Walchezk, they were both kind of hitting on me, and another fragment chasing Amanda from Carousel at camp, I was a counselor and she came back drunk.  Then another where I was late for helping with a camp group.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Skiing down the Road*I was on my new skis and gliding down the road on them somehow.  I was surprised how well they worked on the asphalt, but I was worried about tearing up the bottom of them.  I moved onto the grass, but looked down at the bottom of my skis to find that they were shredded.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Not sure what order these were in

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Caught int he Act with Val*Tara Reid and I were wrestling on the floor of my old house and she was trying to get me to have sex with her.  I told her that I wasn't interested a few times as she grinded up against me.  She gave up and tried to roll off, but I kept her on top of me.  I shrugged and told her that I guess my left arm wanted her afterall.  We stripped and I laid her down in front of the television on the floor.  She turned into Valerie and I went down on her for a while, licking everything around her clit to tease her, then diving right in.

I kept alert on the window, knowing that my mom and brother would be home soon.  Eventually, I saw the headlights and I got up and hurried Valerie to gather her clothes and get up to my bedroom.  I couldn't find some of my clothes, but I hurried up the stairs just as they were getting on the porch.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Zak found Ania's Drugs*I was on vacation and Zak was there and going through Shayna's things for some reason, when he found a vile full of white powder.  He was certain that it was cocaine, and he asked me if I knew anything about it.  I said that it almost certainly wasn't, although I thought it was too.  He then got paranoid that everyone in the house was hiding drugs and he asked me to search my room for pot.  I allowed him too, since I was out.

He wanted to confront Shayna himself, but I hold him that I would do it, since I"m friendlier.  I asked Shayna to come to me when she got back from the beach.  She sat down on my lap and turned into Ania.  I asked her if it was her cocaine and she shyly admitted that it was, but said that she didn't use it very often.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Pouring*It was pouring rain outside and I was waiting for the school bus, I guess I was in high school again.  I looked out at the sky and noticed that it was bright blue.  This made me lucid.  The first thing that I thought of was the lucid tasks of the month.  But I couldn't find any champagne and there were no people around.  I decided to fly down to the road and catch a ride on a truck.  I big one beared down on me, and I tried to grab ahold of it, but missed, I flew after it for a moment, but couldn't catch it.  Luckily, another one came the other direction and I grabbed it.  I climbed on top and let it take me wherever.  There were some weird sights, and the ride was bumpy.  That's all I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Only fragments from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Water Parks*I was walking with some people in the park near the YMCA, the little strip of grass.  I knew that I had been there before, but that had been a dream. Then I started seeing random people just standing there, not moving, kind of like extras.  This made me think that I might be dreaming.

I realized that I didn't know how I had gotten there, so it made me lucid.  To make sure, I walked through a tree.  Once I went through it, I ran towards the river, which lays 30 feet below the little park thing.  I flew along the water, a few feet off of the water.  I turned around and sat down, I like flying that way.  I went feet first under the bridge and eventually, dunked myself into the water.

I went against the current for a while, then the current seemed to change to pull me along.  It was kind of like a water slide, and I went with it.  It was fast and there were a lot of drops.  Eventually, I got to a place that kind of shot you into the water, but I didn't want to do that, so I flew up in the air and let myself drop 50 feet into a nice deep pool.

I went under and looked around around, there were lots of people down there.  I was holding my breathe for some reason, and eventually let myself breathe.  I swam around, the setup was kind of surreal, it actually kind of looked like the weird gardens of my first lucid dream.

I started to get into a plot, I was looking for someone.  I was still lucid, but felt that I had to find someone.  I thought that they might be hiding in he bathroom, so I swam down to an underwater ladies room and went it.  I floated up over the stalls, but there was no one there.  There was a man in the men's room, but it wasn't who I was looking for.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Michael Meyers*I was in the woods and Michael Meyers was walking around.  I hide under a tree, he saw me, but thought that I might be dead.  He sat there and watched me for a while.  After realizing that he wasn't going to leave any time soon, I decided to make a break for it and bolted.  I was faster than him, but he got to cut me a few times.

I watched half of the Halloween II remake last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Abra - ca - sexy*I was following a bunch of people down a weird long walkway.  It was white and seemed to be concrete and wood.  I don't think there was anything over the railing, just emptiness.  I kept falling behind and was the second to last person.  I jogged to catch up and the girl behind me, which turned out to be Abra, did the same.

Abra and I started talking.  She had a raspy voice, kind of like Patti Smith.  Pretty, but it sounded like she smoked.  We talked about various things, about how stressed we both were and how it was cold.  

I remembered that we had passed some hot tubs and suggested that we get in them.  She was shy, but came with me after I took her hand.  The hot tubs were weird too, they also looked concrete and seemed to have a large step, or sitting stone on the side, of a rectangular, small area filled with hot water.

I took my clothes off and slid in.  Abra seemed self conscious about her body, so I gently talked her into getting in, and told her that there was no one else around.  She had a very nice body, she had small breasts, but they were perky.  She was trimmed down below.  She had obvious, faded bikini tan lines.  As far as I remember, we didn't do anything sexual, we just talked and relaxed.

Sorry Abra  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I remember being at Disney Land with my family and meeting three cute, and fun girls.  Don't remember much else.

----------


## ninja9578

Just remember being at the gym with my dog.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night, got stoned last night. 

This morning had some weird hypnogogic imagery with Aquanina.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Amy in Trouble*Amy was running around on the couch and my mother kept feeding her doggie treats.  One time, she fell down on me instead of jumping and my mother started screaming that she was suffocating.  I didn't understand what she was talking about, because I could see her breathing before me.  She screamed that Amy swallowed her tongue.  I opened her mouth, and sure enough, her tongue was missing, although she was still able to breathe.  I reached down her throat and tried to fish her tongue out, but I couldn't, I told her to call a vet.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of complex dreams, but I can't piece them back together.  Something about my dogs at the Daily's, then something with Valerie and Mary Cimmino.  Then someone was trying to kill us I think  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Was in the grocery store with Cerberus, that's all I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't remember anything from the 27th.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing today.  Sick.

----------


## ninja9578

I think it was sensual and involved Valerie, but not sure.

----------


## ninja9578

Got high last night, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Got stoned and had trippy dreams until 3pm.

----------


## ninja9578

I think Ania somehow shot herself through the shoulder and the ricochet hit her in the butt, but I'm not sure that was a dream or just weird imagery.

----------


## ninja9578

All I know is that my dreams last night were very very sexual.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> No dreams.



damn.. what's with all the 'no dreams' man?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Got stoned and had trippy dreams until 3pm.



Hell yeah! Nothing like some good 'ol trippy dreams!

----------


## ninja9578

> damn.. what's with all the 'no dreams' man?



Damn stress at work I guess.  :Sad:  





> Hell yeah! Nothing like some good 'ol trippy dreams!



 ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Stacy likes me*I was at some sort of squash exhibition to watch Phil, but there was a Soo Bahk Do tournament first.  I wasn't fighting in it, but I wore my uniform and offered to coach if they wanted me to.  As the fighters left, Phil and his opponent started warming up, I laid down in a comfortable spot where I could see the match, when Stacy Corcren came over to me.  We started talking and she touched me and kissed me, obviously very into me.  I hadn't seen her in 5 years though and didn't know what to talk about, it was hard to keep the conversation going.

I found her and friended her on Facebook last night, that's where this dream came from

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Looking to get high*Tommy and I were counseling some sort of camp, and it was just the counselors right now and some girls that we picked up.  We were trying to figure out a way to get high without everyone knowing it.  I had a bong and a big bag of weed, but there were smoke detectors all over the place and we couldn't make cannibutter with it because everyone would smell it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Xenomorphs in the Office*I was at work and minding my own business when a Xenomorph came down from the ceiling and grabbed someone.  I don't know who it grabbed, maybe Warrick.  I got down on the floor and crawled along the ground, trying to get everyone else to do the same, that way we were out of reach from the ceiling.  I made it to the Television conference room, which was Gina B's office for some reason.  I told her to get down, but she didn't know what the problem was until it crashed through the ceiling out in the open area.  This was a special xenomorph, it could change shape at will.  It constantly changed from the xenomorph to a little squid like creature, kind of like a modifier chest-burster.

As it turned into the squid again I sprung out and grabbed it.  It tried to turn back, but I squeezed it so that it couldn't.  I forget what we did, but somehow we killed it.  We thought it was over until we heard more hissing.  I remember noticing that there were hundreds of them.  Then I forget what happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember much, I was at the fair with a girl that I had either met there or was part of a group and we were getting really close  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

Just some trippy stoned dream where I somehow made lots and lots of clones of myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bus and Racist*I was on a school bus and we were near Lakeside.  The driver was incapacitated for some reason and I was driving, but I couldn't get used to the controls, and the brakes were incredibly weak.  I ended up rear ending a lady at low speed.  I got out to apologize and my brother took over the bus and drove away.  

When I finally got to school there was some racist guy there spouting hate speeches.  I went up to him and slugged him and he tried to fight back and trying to change my mind about how black people were inferior somehow.  I ended up beating the hell out of him.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I don't know what it is about vehicles in dreams. Especially brakes, lol! I've been wrecking alot of cars lately (in my dreams that is  :Cheeky: ). I guess its better to get the driving difficulties "out" in dreams then in waking life....alot less expensive  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Flying*I was in my grandfather's old back yard and I managed to fly a few feet.  I found it strange, like a dream, but didn't stop to think that I was dreaming.  I flew down the big hill and ran back up it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Me robbed, them murdered*I was in the woods and I met a woman who was a scientist, she warned me to bury dog waste because bears ate dogs.  Two rednecks showed up and recognized me from my books, they one had a shotgun and one had a pistol.  They asked for money, so I tossed them a wad of ones.  They started fighting over it and one of their shotguns got thrown aside.  I grabbed it.  I cocked it and to my surprised, it fired off immediately, and hit the guy in the shoulder.  

I quickly shot the other guy in the stomach and then examined the firing mechanism of the weapon.  It was old and loose, which is why it fired off accidentally.  I walked away and pulled the gun apart, it must have been from the 1800s.  I went into a school and into a secret area where kids smoked.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Bloody hell, I forgot to write down my dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember being kicked in the back and it being very painful, then people trying to get me to leave, which I eventually did and something about dancing to ABBA  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Not even a fragment from last night  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

I got really _really_ stoned last night, don't remember any dreams.  Some weird, multidimensional HH though.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Shit, I remember flying, but not anything else.  It may have been lucid  :Sad:   Other than that, just a very sexual dream with Ruby.

----------


## ninja9578

I have a miriade of fragments, but I don't remember what order they went in.  Maggie had torn apart Valerie's kitchen, I was wrestling then making out with Meghan, flirting with a cashier at a store...  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*I Want Blood*I was riding a bike in a mall, my father worked there apparently, and was sick, so I was going to see him.  He was surprised to see me, but some people told me to stay away from him and then tried to detain me.  I fought back, and grabbed some objects that were around.  I eventually ended up with a long wooden plank with a nail sticking out of the end of it.

The people who were trying to silence me were Warrick and Simon.  Simon was actually a cop, and I don't know what Warrick is, but he tried to run me over.  I used the weapon that I had to tear apart part of the car.  They were fast and well armed, but I was stealthy.  We were in a building and in the woods, so I could turn around trees as they chased me and ambush them.  I saw a big hill, so I went down it.  They tried to shoot me down as I descended because they knew that once I was down there, they wouldn't be able to get me out.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Aquanina is Kinky*Aquanina was tied up on a set of stairs.  I'm not sure where we were, the setting wasn't familiar to me.  I'm not sure if she was blindfolded or not, but I think that she was.  I walked up the stairs and somehow got in front of her.  I'm not sure how it all worked, but she gave me a really good blowjob.  I think when the dream started she was clothed, but when she finished with me, she was naked.

She was still bound and I could smell that she was dripping wet, so I slid down between her legs, which may have also been tied down and started slowly licking her, teasing her more than pleasuring her.   :tonguewiggle:  Eventually, I got into it and licked her clitoris to her liking and slid my finger into her and rubbed her g-spot.  She moaned and twisted in pleasure.  She came hard but we were both still really horny.

Unfortunately, I don't remember what happened next, we might have had sex.  Damn, I wish I could remember  :Hi baby: 

Hope you enjoyed that nina  ::loveyou::

----------


## nina

::holyshit:: 

omg ninja...lol...that was hot

----------


## ninja9578

:wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, got high.

----------


## ninja9578

Got high again, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Freddy*I was in a battle with Freddy Kruger.  Me and two girls were being tormented by him, but I had a secret weapon.  I had some weird cream that could make him blind.  He was also vulnerable to my flashlight for some reason, so he kept his distance and I chased after him, but kept an eye on the girls.  They slept, but I chased him while awake for some reason.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Date Night*I was at a basketball game or some sort of show.  I think I was with a bunch of people, but then Bertrand came to pull me away along.  Once the show ended and the people left, we stayed behind to dance or something.  But the next act filtered in.

I left him and went to hang out with some other people I knew, I think it was my father and brother, but then Valerie showed up so I went to spend time with her.  We were in some sort of ninja movie.  There were shrieken and bullets flying and all I had to defend myself was my straight sword.  I could block the shrieken pretty easily, but the guys shooting at me I just had to zig-zag from.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing.  Nina might have been involved again, but if so we just chatted.

----------


## BigFan

> Clarity: Good
> Sleep: Good
> *Aquanina is Kinky*Aquanina was tied up on a set of stairs.  I'm not sure where we were, the setting wasn't familiar to me.  I'm not sure if she was blindfolded or not, but I think that she was.  I walked up the stairs and somehow got in front of her.  I'm not sure how it all worked, but she gave me a really good blowjob.  I think when the dream started she was clothed, but when she finished with me, she was naked.
> 
> She was still bound and I could smell that she was dripping wet, so I slid down between her legs, which may have also been tied down and started slowly licking her, teasing her more than pleasuring her.   Eventually, I got into it and licked her clitoris to her liking and slid my finger into her and rubbed her g-spot.  She moaned and twisted in pleasure.  She came hard but we were both still really horny.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't remember what happened next, we might have had sex.  Damn, I wish I could remember 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed that nina



Is that really appropriate to include? Just curious. To be honest, kinda surprised at your dream recall, because, you have days where you remember 2-3 dreams then nothing for a week, can't do worse than me though  ::lol::

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it's appropriate, why wouldn't it be?

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams tonight, just fragments.

----------


## BigFan

> Yeah, it's appropriate, why wouldn't it be?



Mostly about the youngsters reading these threads. I was mostly thinking of spoiler tags around that last paragraph or so, but, meh  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

It wasn't my decision to lower the age limit.  I brought up my journal in the argument against it.  I will post however dirty many dreams that I wish.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm... I remember being in some sort of retreat or something.  My brother was there, Ania was there and she had a splinter in her hand.  I tried to help her get it out, but couldn't.  There was also a weird maze, which was a crumbling wooden staircase which circled.  Weird, I don't remember how all of this went together.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about being in Honesdale and carrying a pizza for Sara Wentz  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Showing Puss my World*I was with Puss in Boots for some reason and I was showing her the world that I had come up with for a game or a play or something.  It was an artificial planet with creatures running around and there was a shaft that lead completely through it.  There was a weird little staircase going around it, but you had to slide down it on your butt.  We descended it and she lead me, we were both naked and she had ahold of my penis.

A moment later I saw Cowboy Lover coming down to meet us with a bottle of lube.  I started making out with Puss and when CL got to us, she started giving me a blowjob.  She stayed shallow, but worked it really well.
Then I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

None.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, no dreams on the 2nd.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Remember it, don't care to write it down though, sorry.

----------


## BigFan

^^ ::lol::  Sounds like someone is starting to slack off  :Cheeky: 
JK of course  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

lol  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Heather Fantana*I was on Facebook and I noticed that my friend Heather had added some new pictures and changed some of her info.  I went into her profile and noticed that she had changed her location of Niack, NY.  I sent her a message telling her that I was close to her and that we should hang out.  Then I noticed her new pictures were kind of slutty for her.

I went to the web and did a search for her name and a bunch of porn sites came up.  I clicked on one and was shocked to see that sweet Heather had been making porn under the name Heather Fantana.

----------


## ninja9578

I was on like an epic stoned journey to get to the squash court at work.  I don't remember the journey though.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of weird Alice in wonderland fragments

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Escape from Russia*I was in some sort of Russian prison, I was a prisoner of war.  There were Russian guerillas all around, but I managed to figure out a way to escape from the prison with my entire group.  We got stuck part of the way out because there was a sniper that we couldn't see, but we found some grenades and tossed them in his direction and eventually got it him out.

We got to the water, but the KGB was on our tail.  We tried to escape on a rowing boat, I stayed on a pole so that I could easily jump ship if the KGB managed to catch up with us and no one would know, but there was a swinging boom that came down and knocked out a few of the rowers and the boat crashed.  I jumped ship, but the KGB found me and surrounded us.  They brought us on board one of their boats and as soon as we were all there we took it over and started sailing away.

----------


## ninja9578

Didn't sleep last night.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Animal Attack*I was in the back yard of the house I grew up in, near the incinerator.  There was an animal there growling at me, it was just larger than a big housecat so I didn't think anything of it until it started following me as I walked away.

I recognized that that was dominate behavior and I needed to correct it, so I darted towards the thing.  To my surprise, it jumped at me.  I tossed it away and went inside.  I grabbed a sword and went out to meet it again.

It was white, and didn't have much fur, but it had spikes all over it's body, it looked kind of like a wolverine, but with less hair and those wicked spikes.  It attacked again and I cut it's head off.  Inside it looked like fish, it was pink.  

I went to tell my mom and she asked for a picture of it and she might be able to tell me what it was.  I went outside with my camera to take a picture and noticed the cats had found it.  I shoo'd them away and noticed that they were cats at all.  They were sort of cat-creature hybrids.  I didn't know if I should slaughter them too, but I think I decided not to.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about going on a date with Lindsey Conklin in some surreal Beach Lake world.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a dream where Cerby chewed up a lot of stuff, but don't remember anything else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Driving*I was driving a bunch of people around, but getting really tired.  The road was curvy and eventually, I drove off the edge of a cliff and landed on top of a few houses.  Fortunately, no one was hurt, but the owner was pissed.  Eventually the cops came, but apparently, they weren't looking for me, so I slowly drove away.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is carrying my dog around and teaching a young girl to exercise properly.  Smoked some pot last night, and I think I'm sick.

Started EILDing again, will probably lucid dream tonight or the next night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Valerie's and My Mistake*Valerie and I were high at the house where I grew up .  She had gone outside to get something and was running back in.  I greeted her and she handed me a lime, I'm not really sure why.  Then she just jumped on my and kissed me.  I grabbed her butt and we made out for a while before I realized what we were doing and pulled away from her.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Very Sexy Twoshadows*I was on Dreamviews and looking at Twoshadows's dream journal.  She had posted some new pictures of herself and they were really gorgeous.  She's always gorgeous, but in these she was dolled up like she had a date.  She was wearing dark red lipstick and blue eyeshadow.  She had diamond earrings and her hair was curled up and flung sexily around her face.  :Hi baby:

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, remember having very vidid dreams about being on an island and animals chasing us.  But I didn't have my journal to write them down in since I'm at my mother's house.  Maybe tomorrow.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Clarity: Medium
> 
> Sleep: Good*Very Sexy Twoshadows*I was on Dreamviews and looking at Twoshadows's dream journal. She had posted some new pictures of herself and they were really gorgeous. She's always gorgeous, but in these she was dolled up like she had a date. She was wearing dark red lipstick and blue eyeshadow. She had diamond earrings and her hair was curled up and flung sexily around her face.



 
Wow...

Kind of makes me want to pull out the blue eye shadow and curling iron...

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

> Wow...
> 
> Kind of makes me want to pull out the blue eye shadow and curling iron...



I would love that  :Shades wink:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams that I remember, but know that it was trippy.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That sums up how I live most of my life.  No idea what I'm doing or how I got here, but it sure is trippy.

----------


## ninja9578

You gotta stop doing drugs then man  ::tongue::

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a really sexual dream and being in some sort of classroom, not sure if I was teaching or a student.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm not s adream right now, but intersted insite into my pshychology on my trip.

I was in a forest of dark green and brownsi tress likes one of those Mr and Mrs booksd from when the 90s.  I moved htrough the world like it was raly, but it appeared to me as a 2D panel, it was like the red / blues 3D pictures, but i didn't have the algasses.

----------


## ninja9578

I finally broke my lucid dryspell and had my 200th lucid dream  ::D: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sara*I was getting on some sort of bus and it was packed.  There was a little kid in front of me and he sat down and I continued to the back.  There are few seats left and I figured we'd have to go three to a seat so I took a seat down next to Wentz, and sandwiched her in between myself and someone else. 

I noticed how tiny her hands were and it made me wonder if I was dreaming.  I grabbed her hand and put it up against mine, it was less than half the size of mine.  This made me lucid.  Since she was already there, I leaned in and started making out with her.  She kissed me back and started running her hands all over me.

I took off my coat and somehow we ended up naked, but I could feel another body.  I could feel myself in bed so I DEILDed quickly to stabilize it.  We started having sex, but the dream de-stabilized again and I woke up

----------


## AURON

Gratz on breaking your dry spell man.  That was very clever how you used a DEILD at a moments notice.  I gotta try that out.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks, that's what I always do when I feel my LD slipping.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember being at my father's new house and taking an IQ test for Mensa again, but nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Bones*I was a forensic investigator and looking at a case that involved both murder and zombies.  There were zombies everywhere and  a psycho who liked playing games.  He kept calling me and told me that the person in front of me would receive a picture of themselves.  even in our crime lab two masked men walked in and handed another investigator a picture.  I arrested them on the spot and looked out the window for a place that the psycho could have taken the picture from.

I wanted Bones all yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

I had some fucking surreal dreams last night.  This is the only one that I remember very well.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Hyper-maze*I was in some sort of maze.  My family and I knew it, we were walking along a path, which we figured would be the way out.  There were some sensors that we had to trip in order to get through certain parts.  We made it to a door and as someone went to open it, I stopped them.

I realized that the maze had so far been too easy, and that we must be missing something.  We opened the door and there were more people there.  To make matters stranger, there were multiple copies of some people.  They explained that the maze was four dimensional and looped back on itself at different times.  The duplicates were the same person from different times.

It just got weirder as some of us separated and went looking for another way out.  There were now people everywhere, trying to find a way out.  We figured that the way out would only show itself at certain times, so we searched for what might be a way out some time, but where different doors lead at different times kept changing.

Eventually, me and another person found ourselves in a bathroom and saw a cute girl, who was flirting with both of us.  We followed her into a stall, but then she disappeared into another time.

That made me lucid.  I walked out of the bathroom and into the hallway where there were plenty of people.  I noticed Malena Kinsman and a friend of hers in the hall.  I grabbed her and persuaded her to give me a blowjob.  She said no at first, but eventually got on her knees and gave me a good one.

I had a false awakening and was back in the maze in a different part of it.  Because of the lucid blowjob, things were more sexual now and the characters were mostly women, most scantily dressed.

We were in a town, and there were now authority figures, who were keeping an eye on the game.  Two girls started 69ing on bleachers that I had stopped to rest on.  I fingered one of them from behind as they moaned and played with a strapon.

I thought about fucking them, but on older, stern looking woman was coming out way and there were horses coming too to trample us.  We all ran, I ran up into a house and the one girl, an asian followed me with some sort of prod.  We started to hook up, but then I awoke.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Picking a movie with Tabby*I was at a Blockbuster with my brother, looking for a movie for the weekend.  He found one that interested him, but I hadn't found one yet.  Somehow I ended up outside, but it was still Blockbuster.  I saw Tabby down a little bit climbing on some rocks.  I climbed up on them too.  Red came over by me and she called him.  He sat down near me, but didn't come to her, which upset her.  I told her that hew as a lot better behaved then Cerby, he rarely came when I called him.  She told me what everyone says about beagles, that they never come.  She looked like she was picking up firewood.  We chatted for a while, and eventually I think I woke up.
I posted on Tabby's Facebook profile last night

I also remember having a dream where I missed my dream sign, I was struggling to run.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 31st.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a nice long lucid dream last night, unfortunately, I can only remember the last 10 minutes of it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*At LiveTechnology*
Starting where I can remember, I was already lucid and at LiveTechnology.  I was wondering around the office, not sure what I was doing, but I flew down the stairs and paused in the "lobby."  I was still hovering in the air so I tried to turn myself over.  It was harder than it sounded, but eventually I got myself upside down.  I put my hands on the floor and lowered myself to complete the basic task.  

I flew into the long hallway by the vending machines.  I started noticing a lot of similarities between my vision in a lucid dream and a vision when I'm stoned.

I turned into a room and Gina B was standing there.  This shocked me and scared me slightly, thinking that I might now also be stoned, but then remembering that it was a dream.  There was a bumper pool table there and I asked how long it had been there and why I had never seen it before.

There was a guy there and he offered to play a game with me, but I didn't know how to play bumper pool.  I walked back to the upstairs.  Frank and I started talking and I asked him to follow me outside.  I walked through the glass door that went outside.  Frank didn't seem to notice and opened the door to follow me.  He was talking about how he wanted a puppy and I suggested that he rescue on that had been in a puppy mill.

It lead to my grandfather's back yard, where the long downhill was.  I showed it to him and he ran and tried to slide down it on his belly.  I laughed and ran at it.  I slid down it a few inches in the air.  It was awesome, but I think then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Jeff's Power Trip*Jeff777 had banned eternalstar for some reason, he posted a quote of her disagreeing with him about something and said that she disrespected his authority.  I promptly unbanned her and gave Jeff and infraction, telling him that he had no right to do that.  He lashed back at me saying that DGL didn't have authority to override an admin.  I told him that he was going on a power trip and I didn't like it.  He threatened to remove me from staff and I reminded him that the ability to do that doesn't give him the authority to and only Alex could do that.
A new admin recently removed a veteran moderator on another forum that I visit and it caused a serious backlash for him.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Growing Weed*I was in some sort of gardening class in a high school with some hard-ass teacher.  I was trying to buy some weed from a friend of mine, but the teacher was like a hawk and it was tough to do.  Eventually I got what I wanted from him and he tried planting some weed in the greenhouse.  The teacher had an idea of what was going on and made us stay late.  I started eating some of the berries that people had grown, blueberries and blackberries  :smiley:   He yelled at us and eventually let us go, but told us that he knew that we planted weed in his greenhouse and that he would find it.  I went to distract him and brought him to the other side of the large greenhouse while my friend removed his plants.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Cabin Fever*I was in a lake and a young girl started screaming.  She claimed that her skin was hurting and eventually I noticed that she was bleeding everywhere.  She tried to get into a car which was half submerged in the lake, but it fell apart as she pulled on the door. 

I noticed my arms starting to itch, so I got out of the water.  I rubbed my skin with sand from the beach and the itching went away.  I did the same for Cerberus, who had been playing in the water with me.
I really want to see that movie

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of weird fragments, how they go together, I have no idea.

----------


## ninja9578

Same as above.

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of mathematical dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, no dreams again.

----------


## ninja9578

Again, nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

The only thing that I remember is being somewhere with Aquanina.  I asked her on a date and she said that she'd only date me if I stopped smoking pot.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Sex With CL*I was supposed to be having sex with Ruby, but she cancelled, so Cowboy Lover offered to come over and fool around with me.  I was nervous, I had never slept with her before.  I called out her name, because she was invisible.  I eventually got into bed with her and slid up next to her.  Don't remember much else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Murder*I was investigating a murder and I was checking the crime scene out with some other people.  The murder victim suddenly wasn't really dead.  He got up and some of the cops helped him to the hospital.  We all saw some chemicals on the window.  I smelled alcohol, but the girls thought it was gasoline.

I took a swab and smelled it.  It smelled like a combination of alcohol and gasoline.  It took me a moment to figure out that it must be E85.

I suddenly found myself lucid and went into another room, which appeared to be a bar.  I saw Shioban and went to her to give me a blowjob.  She did, she deepthroated me and eventually got me to orgasm.

I looked around for something else to do.  I saw a dictionary and wondered what the definition of Lucid Dreaming was.  I brought it to a table and opened it.  The cover had been right side up, but the inside wasn't.  I flipped it over, but eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Video Game World*I was the main character in a video game.  I was being lead the right way, into a doorway by a swirling orange light.  Sort of like a weird tornado.  I turned towards it, but then realized that the hallway that I had been in kept going.  I decided to follow it and see if there were any easter eggs down there.  I tried a bunch of doors that were locked with no results, but then I found one that was open.

Inside were a pair of coats hanging on hangers.  I pulled them apart because there was stuff in the pockets.  It was just clothes, but I decided to change into these clothes for some reason.  Not sure what happened then.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Throwing Stuff*I was in my high school, when I for an instant woke up.  I instantly brought myself back into the dream and looked around.  It was my old high school alright, but it was devoid of complex features.  All very blocky.  I attribute this to the fact that this LD happened so early and my mind couldn't come up with complex objects.

I ran outside, careful to not speed up my breathing.  I looked around, I saw a car and a nice downhill slope that had a picnic table on it.  I flew to the picnic table and accidentally flew straight up, then I came back down and shrunk to nearly the size of an ant.  I resized myself and picked up the table.

I then turned around, took a few steps back and flew to it, picking it up in the air and tossing it end over end.  There was now a sandbox next to it, so I picked that up.  I smashed a television with it and it showed nothing but static.  Then I have a false awakening.

I came to DV and typed up my dream and then responded to a thread in one o the secret forum about a member that irks me and nina.

----------


## nina

lol, yeah, stupid member

What were you trying to do with the picnic table? Just having fun?

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I just like destroying stuff and throwing stuff around.  I usually do it with car, but this morning I did something different.  Cars just smash, but wooden things splinter.  At least normally they did, I think the dream was too early in the morning to come up with the complexities of splintering wood.

----------


## nina

Ah ok...  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*DV Serial Killer*I was in some sort of virtual DV world and some cops had cornered a serial killer, but he had locked himself in a house which was booby trapped.  Some cops, who I think were the mods and admins had tried to go in, but gotten caught up in the traps and either blown up or captured.

I was watching from the outside because I just wanted to see what the mods would do against someone so formidable.  If they managed to get a shot at him, he would clone himself, sometimes more than once.

I saw him light someone on fire, who turned out to be Jeff.  Jeff crawled out of a hole for a moment in front of me and I kind of laughed.  I decided to take care of things.

"Try that with me," I challenged and walked straight into the house, tearing pieces of it down as I went.  Three ghostly black shadows circled around me, tossing things at me.  I slammed my hand down and they all fell in a puff of fire and smoke.  Two more appeared, so I did the same.  In between their clones I tore down pieces of the house so that he had no where to hide.

Probably came from the realization last night that all of the mods and admins other than myself, nina, and seeker, are more than a year old.  And an internal conflict on how to deal with a certain member.

----------


## ninja9578

Can't remember, think I dreamt about LifeStandsStill, but not sure.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*HELL*I was in hell with some people, we were descending further and further into it in our attempts to escape.  We ended up in some water, but it was hell water, so swimming in it was hard, we just kind of went with the current.  We ended up going towards an area where lava was being dumped into it.  We found a gap and quickly made our way through, but one of the fanatics stopped us and told us that we shouldn't go any further.  I shoved her out of the way and we ended up in a movie theatre, not sure of what had just happened, if we were still in Hell or not.
This dream was obviously inspired by Dante's Inferno, which I played last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, lots of weird, sexual, and surreal dreams, nothing I can remember in detail though.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*My Xenomorph Adventure*I was a Xenomorph on a strange planet, and there were people around looking for me.  I had the ability to turn invisible for some reason and used it to cleverly evade my pursuers.  

Eventually, I guess they got me, because I woke up in a cage with a bunch of other animals.  I spit acid into the side of the cage to create a hole in it, which I escaped out of.  I ate one of the other animals and ended up in a lion cage with a bunch of lions.  They noticed me, but wasn't sure of what to do.  I was the same size as they were, so they weren't aggressive, they just growled a little to show that they weren't happy.

----------


## ninja9578

Vivid dreams, but forgot them on the ride to work  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*ABBA and WWF*I was in some sort of school concert and there was a guy with a huge orchestra of instruments playing.  He started singing SOS by ABBA.  The girls seemed to love it and he brought one of the girls up to sing part of it with him.  It was Claire Lochner and she had a gorgeous voice.

Then he brought some guys up on stage, I wasn't sure why, but I was one of them.  I suppose we were to challenge some WWF "wrestlers" in combat.  I laughed, I was the second one to go.  The first guy, the wrestler was able to pin him pretty easily through brute force.

Needless to say, that didn't work on me.  I threw him around for a while until another wrestler had to come in to help him out.  I threw the first wrestler out of the wring and started wailing on the other guy.
Noticed ABBA in a songs you love to hate thread last night right before bed.

----------


## J.D.

> I was a Xenomorph on a strange planet, and there were people around looking for me.  I had the ability to turn invisible for some reason and used it to cleverly evade my pursuers.



That is _exactly_ the same as a dream I had last night! Being a xenomorph is great fun.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

lol, I love those scary monsters  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Real Mom*I was revealed to me that my mother wasn't my real mother and that my dad and brother had tracked down the woman that had given birth to me.  This upset me and I ran away to be by myself, I wanted nothing to do with the woman.

First I hid on a hill, but they found me there, but as they were getting to me, I entered the YMCA.  I knew that they would find me if I went into the weight room, so I went upstairs instead.  I found out that there were apartments up there as a girl came up the stairs that I was sitting on.  I explained to her that I was just watching out the window for someone whom I was hiding from.

She invited me inside and I went with her.  She turned on some music and I noticed that she had turned on a vinyl record.  I was amazed that she had such a collection of vinyl.  We discussed music for a moment then she laid down next to me laughing.

We kissed a few times before she pulled me close to her for some fun.

Then I woke up and rolled over.

But I went back into the dream.  My brother and father were still looking for me with my real mother and I ducked into some sort of party.  It was a black tie place, so I stood out, so I went into a back room and meditated.  A few guys came in, and I recognized them as the staff of the Jeffersonian.  I think I was Seeley Booth.  Eventually Bones found me and I hugged her and told her that she was my best friend.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Shark Attack*There was a shark and a bear who had been sick, the shark was almost dead and the bear was recovered.  It was a grizzly bear and it wanted to go for a swim.  The shark was just twitching so everyone thought that it was safe to go into the water.  A brave guy took the grizzly on a leash and brought him to a dock where he jumped off and swam.

There was a scream as a young girl was attacked my a massive great white shark, but not that one that had been sick.  Seems another shark had pushed that one to shore as it died as a ploy.  People panicked and moved up a set of bleachers to get out of the water.  I saw down with Sarah Mac and Valerie until it was safe again.  Sarah kind of hit on me.

----------


## ninja9578

Perhaps some fragments from Bones, not sure.

----------


## ninja9578

Meh, moving today, don't remember much.

----------


## BigFan

> Clarity: Medium
> Sleep: Medium
> *DV Serial Killer*I was in some sort of virtual DV world and some cops had cornered a serial killer, but he had locked himself in a house which was booby trapped.  Some cops, who I think were the mods and admins had tried to go in, but gotten caught up in the traps and either blown up or captured.
> 
> I was watching from the outside because I just wanted to see what the mods would do against someone so formidable.  If they managed to get a shot at him, he would clone himself, sometimes more than once.
> 
> I saw him light someone on fire, who turned out to be Jeff.  Jeff crawled out of a hole for a moment in front of me and I kind of laughed.  I decided to take care of things.
> 
> "Try that with me," I challenged and walked straight into the house, tearing pieces of it down as I went.  Three ghostly black shadows circled around me, tossing things at me.  I slammed my hand down and they all fell in a puff of fire and smoke.  Two more appeared, so I did the same.  In between their clones I tore down pieces of the house so that he had no where to hide.
> ...



You have some interesting dreams to say the least, but, ^^ takes the cake  :Cheeky:

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks, I found that one funny too.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 25th.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 26th.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember running a track team, then being part of a soccer team.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
Sleep: : Poor
*Another me*I for some reason had a clone, and hidden in the pockets were things that people had said about me on Facebook.  Some were interesting, like Trish said that she would date me if I asked her out, LunaLoveGood said that I was cute, and various other things.  At some point I realized I was dreaming and eventually remembered the advanced task of the month, but my other body had disappeared.  I tried to re-conjure it, but I failed.  I looked away and felt around on the floor for my other body, but it wasn't there.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Halloween Party Gone Bad*I was at a halloween party and we were telling a story about how a teacher had been savagely murdered in one of her classrooms.  We were partying in an abandoned school.  I met a hot girl and who was Laura San Giacomo, but I didn't know her as such.  She said that she wanted to see the room where it happened so I took her to it.

We noticed a hole in the floor, just big enough to squeeze through and a staircase beneath it.  She started seducing me and asking her to come with her down there.  I reluctantly agreed.

I then got removed from my body and another person was going with her.  She tied him down and started cutting him and doing sick sexual things to herself and him.  He screamed, but no one could hear him because upstairs there was an equally gruesome sight.

Someone had died from an organ failure and a doctor had cut them open to try and fix them, but now they needed to defib him.  With the body cavity open, when the shock went through him, all of the organs jumped.  A girl started cutting the guy, trying to hurt him into waking up.

Gross, haven't had a nightmare in a while.

----------


## ninja9578

A lot of weirdness, but nothing I can remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

A bunch of Avatar dreams since I watched it last night, nothing that I remember though.

----------


## J.D.

I watched it a couple of nights ago too.  I can totally see why people got into lucid dreaming from it!

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a really vivid and partially lucid dream, but not anything about it.

Interesting piece of HH though:
Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Doggie*I woke up for some reason, I think my dog grunted or something and I rolled over.  I could see the faint outline of a small dog looking at me.  It looked kind of cartoonish, it had big eyes and I think was standing.  I was concerned that maybe my door was open and he had wondered in so I sat up to look at it, and the dog faded.  Then I went back to sleep I think

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 4th.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird DXM related surreal stuff, nothing I can remember.  I hat ebeing sick.

----------


## ninja9578

Some type of weird scavenger hunt, but got jerked out of bed for fear that my alarm had not gone off.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*New Halo*I was in a four way slayer match in Halo.  The graphics were surreal and cool like Halo 1, but it was a new game that none of us had ever played before.  The annoying this was the when one player paused it, everyone got disoriented, so my brother kept using that.  Every time it paused I just started throwing all of my grenades because I knew that someone was near me about to kill me.  My brother ended up winning by quiet a bit and I got second.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 8th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

Odd dreams about zombies, probably DXM caused.  Nothing that I didn't forget on the drive to work.

----------


## ninja9578

Some parts where I was Seeley Booth and Brennan had been covered with some weird chemical.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Underwater Race War*I was part of an army, using swords and shields and some type of magic because the other side were some type of sea creature.  I decided that my side was being the aggressor and the wrong one, so I asked one of the other side to turn me into one of them.  I opened my mouth and my spirit kind of flew out of my mouth and merged with one of the dead bodies.  Eventually, the battle was over and I went home with my group, but I snuck off to join the others.  I could now shape shift.  The other side lived under the water so when I got in the water I shape shifted into this weird little creature with nothing but tentacles.   They kind of floated along, but could use the tentacles to move as well.  I tried to get the two sides to work it out, and I eventually went back to my side to talk to them.

I shifted in front of them, first to human, then into the other creature species that was down there.  It was a big, muscular pink creature, very fast and sort of curled up into a shell.  I was able to get the two groups together and I was able to shift between all of them at will.

Fucking trippy.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing much.

----------


## ninja9578

Bad insomnia.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird HyperCube and php unit testing dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 16th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Weird Slides with SF people*I was on some sort of water slide and we were going as doubles.  I was with FC and CL and her husband were in front of us.  FC and I were having a hard time steering, as there were forks in the slide and we wanted to go the SF route, not the DV route.  We figured out that sinking parts of our body could turn us so we ended up going down the SF slide really quickly and almost ended up rear ending CL and her hubby.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Caught a Demon*I had captured a demon, who was in the process or transforming.  It had wrapped itself up in some sort of a caccoon and I grabbed it.  I set it up in the front of a giant room so that people could watch while I disposed of it.  Through a telescope we could see that it had changed shape.  It now looked exactly like me, I guess trying to psyche me out.  I think I eventually flipped a switch which burned it.  It looked like the worm creature from 9.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Old House*I don't remember how I became lucid, but I was walking around my old house.  I looked out the big kitchen window and the colours outside were amazing, very acidy.  I decided that I wanted to go out and explorer, but I couldn't just walk through the window.  I backed up to the stairs, took a few steps, and flew through it.  I decided to fly up, see over the maple trees.

I got stopped at the top of the tree when I ran into the overhang from the roof.  I grabbed ahold of the gutter, which pulled out a little bit, but eventually held fast.  I went up to the middle of the house an inch at a time and noticed a diamond made of brass in the middle, like this <>.  I let go and flew down to the yard.

I hadn't been lucid in some time so I jumped around for a while, did a few backflips, and stopped when my dream started to fade so as not to loose it.  I flew to the shed, because it looked different, I tried to fly through the window, but I hit the glass and bounced back, as if it were made of some super stretchy rubber.

I tried again and got the same results, so I eventually just went around to the door.  There were a few very old fans on inside.  I think the fans came from external stimulation, I had a fan on all night.  I then went back out into the yard and tried to remember the TOTM.  For some reason I thought the basic was to be a superhero and the advanced was to be invisible.  

Anyway, I took my shirt off, which seemed to be my Christy Mathewson 3/4 Tee and immediately noticed that it had copied itself, and that I was still wearing another copy of it.  I tried it around my neck like a cape and few up to the road where there were some cars coming.  I grabbed one of the cars as it passed me, and it swung me around into an oncoming car.  I smashed the car and felt a little pressure, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I think I grabbed the driver and started having sex with her, but then woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Swinging on Vines*I was the star of some sort of documentary and was recounting an event over and over again, but they producers were getting annoyed that I kept changing the event.  I was at the old red house at the bottom of the road where my grandfather used to live.  I was behind it and jumping around on the roots and fallen trees/branches.

I became lucid and continued jumping around on the branches, but no longer worrying about my footing, I went out over the little river on branches that were getting ever more thin.  Eventually it just became a vine and could no longer support my weight, so I swung on it.

I swung back and forth a few times to build some height, then grabbed another and kept moving along the river as it widened by the willow branches.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 21st

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird dreams about surreal doors and Valerie.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 24th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Political Fair*I was back in high school on some sort of field trip, there was a girl that I was there with, but I don't know who she was, possible Kayla, maybe Valerie.  I just remember being really close.  Some people were asking questions, and I realized that all of the questions had been pre-screened, as the woman answering had visual aids to help answer them, but wasn't taking any time to put them together.

I confronted her during the next part of our tour and she walked out for a while.  I then ended up at some type of park where people were playing games.  I played football while my girl played games.  Eventually I went to find her and found her tossing pencils at balloons or something.  I grabbed her and we went for a walk, I could hear my dog wining.  I looked around and saw him on a rock with a toy.  He wanted to play.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about talking to Crystal naked on the bus  ::whyme::

----------


## ninja9578

Got abruptly awakened, so no dreams at all.

----------


## ninja9578

Had sex standing up against a wall with someone.  Might have been Aquanina since sex with her was on my mind  :tongue2:   I remember that for some reason we weren't using protection.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Suicide*I was driving along the road near the YMCA in Honesdale when I noticed someone up on the cliff.  I watched for a moment, before I realized that he was jumping.  He dropped and landed at the base of the cliff and flipped a few times, spraying blood everywhere.  I called 911, but I ended up actually going to the police station.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Obstacle Race*I was in a motel room with a bunch of guys, we were on a team that was racing together.  We had gone out drinking the night before and one of them and I were talking and noticed that he had bits of teeth in his pocket.  I suggested that he go talk to the dentist among us, he came over and wondered what I had pointed at him for.  I let them talk while I went to shower.  I had bandaged/bandaid things on my hands, that wrapped around my thumbs.  I didn't know why.

I went in the shower and slowly peeled one off, it didn't reveal any cuts, but I noticed that my pinky was having a hard time moving.  I dismissed it as just because it had been bandaged.  The other one, I immediately saw a large cut in my thumb.  This was not good because the race was sort of an obstacle course and I would need my hands.  I bent my thumb and the cut came open, which hurt.  I would rebandage it and go on anyway.

We eventually got to the race.  It was about 10K, maybe a half marathon, but on rough terrain and full of obstacles. There were tight bends on the tops of cliffs, I remember one place was so steep that you basically had to climb.  I had to do it without hurting my thumb, which was a nightmare and cause me to fall behind.  I eventually got to a puzzle that I couldn't figure out.  I got stuck and the whole thing fell apart, so I wasted some time trying to figure out how to put it back together.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Hot Waitress*I was on holiday with my dad and brother and we stopped at this little diner.  They sat at the bar and I sat by myself at a table for some reason, I think I noticed that cute waitress and wanted to talk to her alone.  We ordered and eventually we were on our way out and I hadn't gotten a chance to talk to the waitress before, but then she came over to me and sat down, asking me to fill something out for a deal that they were having.  We started a conversation and she helped me fill out the form for a free meal if I ever came back, even though I wasn't sure where we were.  She kind of looked like Julia from Hypercube.


I watched Hypercube yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

Got woken up during a dream by my stupid alarm  :Mad:

----------


## ninja9578

I was singing, not sure why.

----------


## wolf1234lucid

recurring blowjob dream 0.0....




Luckyyyyyyyyy!!! lol jk

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## Burke

> Had sex standing up against a wall with someone.  Might have been Aquanina since sex with her was on my mind   I remember that for some reason we weren't using protection.



 :Eek:  I'm telling! not really, nice DJ though, fun read.

----------


## ninja9578

She wouldn't mind, we do each other in dreams all the time  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Hi Heather*Heather and I were meeting for some reason again and I went into hug her and she pushed me back, then positioned my arms around her and picked her leg up.  I was confused for a moment, before I realized that she wanted me to pick her up.  So I picked her up and she was surprised that I grabbed her butt.  I kissed her hello on the lips, then on each cheek, then I forget what happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Horrors of War*I was in Vietnam.  I was some sort of a doctor and so was *Mes Tarrant*.  A chopped was landing and we brought out a guy who had been shot in the leg.  We were simply going to remove the leg because that's all Uncle Sam pays for.  Then we came under fire, and he got hit in the foot and a few other places.  Mes Tarrant and I waited for the gunfire to cease before going any further, I was wondering if we should run for cover, but neither of us got shot.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Aliens vs Predator*I was a xenomorph and was trying to figure out a way out of a facility.  I eventually made it out through some vents, and was on the top of a highway that had been destroyed, it looked like I was in a post apocalyptic world.  I was stalking some humans, but ran into something else, it looked like a scarier version of myself.  I then suddenly became a predator and I was overrun with aliens.  I couldn't get my wrist blades to come out and my shoulder-mounted gun was malfunctioning.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about rock climbing with some people.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about having a brain tumor and only a year to live.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Date with Mes*I was on some sort of field trip I think, and there was a movie playing.  We were deep deep underground in some sort of monsterous cave and Mes Tarrant was there too.  I asked her to go to the movie with me and offered her my hand.  She was reluctant, but eventually took it and we went to the movies together.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Sex with Nina*I was in sort of a crappy motel room with a girl, I think the girl was Aquanina.  We were doing some strange sexual positions, she laid flat on her stomach and I entered her from behind.  She was tight, but I slid in easily.  I reached around her and played with her breasts for a while before moving my hand down and rubbing her clitoris while I fucked her.

Somehow we were in sort of a folded space, where even though we were both straight, and I was on her back, I was also able to simultaneously lick her clitoris.  I have no idea how that worked.  ::whyme::

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about being out of gas.

----------


## ninja9578

Dog kept waking me up.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, got a little drunk.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, had some weird pot zone-outs.  I was sitting on my stool and suddenly, I was balancing on a rock spire above the grand canyon.

----------


## ninja9578

Another THC based nothing.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Val's birthday*I was at a swimming pool and Sam was completing in a race.  I think she won, so I went over to her and hugged her, then jumped into the water with her in my arms.  She protested, but eventually got over it.

The next part I don't remember how it came about, but I was with about 10 people and we had ordered food in some strange little shop and we were looking for a place to eat.  The streets were full of picnic tables, I know the occasion was that it was Valerie's birthday.

----------


## ninja9578

Just weird fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Upside down and wet*I was a ringer in a triathlon 3-some.  The running was first, so we were planning to have me give the rest of my team a big lead for their legs.  I was driving to it and the GPS was screwing up, it was telling me to U-turn, so I tried to.  I K turned, but as I backed up, I went to far and my car dropped off of a dock and flipped into the water.  I hoped that it was a dream and it was.  I looked around the car, it looked like my blanket.  The world around me was summer, it looked like the rich part of the south.  Then my stupid alarm went off.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Stoned
Lucidity: Medium
*School*I was in the high school, going down the stairs on the far side near the middle school.  I suddenly I became lucid and started walking around the school, poking my head into rooms, looking for a girl, but they were all kids.  I eventually found some of my friends including Carrie G.  I felt her up and told the other girls that I would have to do it to them too, and they started giving me head.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night, got high.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing, on a date with Valerie, but nothing else.

----------


## reality<LDs

I love the amount of detail you put into your dreams occasionally. Your lucidity and awareness is great! Happy Lucids!

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night, had a sensual one, but don't remember anything about it.

----------


## ninja9578

no dreams on the 26th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Stoned
*Aquanina, but no condom*Aquanina and I were fooling around in a bedroom somewhere, I think it was on a vacation with some people.  I don't recall knowing anyone else, but we were by ourselves for a while.  We made out for a while, while feeling each other up, eventually she stripped me and started giving me a blowjob while I desperately searched my wallet for a condom, but I didn't have one.  :Sad:   Nina dug through her purse, but she didn't have one either.  We decided to go get one, so we both got dressed, but couldn't keep our hands off of each other and ended up on the bed again, when some people came in.  

Nina sat on my lap while the other people played a game or something, but she kept grinding up against me and it felt great.  I gave her a massage, and occasionally felt her boobs.
I don't remember if we ended up having sex or not, I think we eventually decided the hell with the condom.

----------


## ninja9578

Had weird Mythbusters dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is having sex with a cute hippie girl.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams again, think there was a sexual one again.

----------


## PercyLucid

Lots of dreams lately with aquanina  ::lol:: 

Nice detail.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks, yeah, the nina dreams are quiet fun  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium / Stoned
*Sparring*I was in a karate class and very out of practice.  I was sparring a third degree black belt.  He was fast and strong, at first he scored several points on me really quickly, but then my skill started coming back to me and I started beating him.

----------


## ninja9578

Was so high last night, I don't remember a thing.

----------


## ninja9578

Meh, again no dreams, will have one tomorrow.

----------


## ninja9578

Nadda  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Something about a quest for some object, I eventually got it, but I don't know what it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Something about controlling a group of zombies.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Stoned
*Surgery*I was in the hospital and about to have surgery.  They put me under and the next thing I know I’m wandering around a series of hallways with some family and friends concerned for my well being.  I post about my surgery on SF, but nobody responds.

I end up in some sort of a obstacle course, that requires me climb down ropes and swing across them and fight terminators.  It’s hard with my stomach in stitches.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing from last night, had a green dragon.

----------


## ninja9578

Again nothing, but now I have a pad next to my bed, I should remember more from now on.

----------


## ninja9578

nadda

----------


## ninja9578

The vividness of dreams from my pot rebound seems to be happening.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Looking for a mod*I was on DV chat and I needed a moderator for something that I couldn't do myself.  I then noticed that my name was in blue.  For some reason I was a moderator now.  I think I went to find Alex to get myself changed back.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a dream, but didn't have a pad to write it down and forgot during my cat-nap.  Will buy a new notepad later.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, didn't get the notebook, going shopping today.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Holiday*I was sleeping at the office for some reason, and then finally went home to see my family, but somehow, they had gotten sick from some sort of toxin.  I stayed far away from my mother, who seemed to be the carrier, and kept my dog away too.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Partying with The Doors*I was jamming with The Doors, except Van Morrision was the singer instead of Jim Morrison and he was black, and Light My Fire was their breaking up song.

----------


## ninja9578

Crap, I forgot to write them down.

----------


## ninja9578

Some type of sex dream, but I didn't get much sleep last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Lake Snakes*I was getting on a tiny boat with a backpack full of stuff that I knew needed to stay dry.  I decided to get out of the water and wait for a bigger boat while my friends went on without me.  To my horror, a bunch of river snakes showed up and started attacking.  To my surprise, my friends turned around and went into the nest.  I tried calling them all eventually, but I think they were all dead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Getting Beer*I was with Theirry and we were in Honesdale, where the CVS is.  He wasn't sure where the beer was, but I knew that the best stuff was downstairs, so I lead him to where they were brewing it.  Some guy was there and started measuring, asking the beer master to come over and take a sip to make sure it was good before giving it to me.  He said it tasted like piss and that the people making the beer had to be more careful.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 24th.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember being somewhere with Valerie and asking her about her Praxis, but that's it.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a bunch of dreams about weird geometric figures talking about trippy stuff.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, found another hit of acid last night.

----------


## ninja9578

REM Rebound!  ::D:   Should LD later this week

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Looking for class*I was in a bar with a friend, but I'm not sure which.  I asked for a vodka on the rocks, and they asked me what kind of vodka.  I asked what a giant green bottle was and it sounded good until I asked the price.  I ended up drinking GreyGoose.  We went back to a corner booth and I called a karate teacher that I was trying to get ahold of, but just got a voicemail.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing from last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Hallucinogen Party*I was hosting an hallucinogen party in my car in the driveway of the house I grew up in.  Some people were bringing things like mushrooms and acid.  I was offering salvia and some other weird type of substance that I had baked into brownies (not pot.)
Going to try salvia tonight.

----------


## Baggins

Just thought I'd let you know I'm reading. ;D





> No dreams, found another hit of acid last night.



I've always wanted to try acid... but I'm worried I'll kill myself. :S





> Clarity: Medium
> Sleep: Medium
> *Hallucinogen Party*I was hosting an hallucinogen party in my car in the driveway of the house I grew up in.  Some people were bringing things like mushrooms and acid.  I was offering salvia and some other weird type of substance that I had baked into brownies (not pot.)
> Going to try salvia tonight.



 Was the dream tripped out? I'm still to experience dream drugs.  :tongue2: 

Post back with your Salvia trip, want to know how it goes.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Flying Brains and Cutie*I was at a football game, it was a Brazillian team vs an American team, and Cheng was on the US team.  He had just headed in a goal and the Brazillians were upset because some of the rules were not official FIFA rules.

Eventually, it turned into a track meet, Alton was there and was running an 800.  He won easily and they had run about 2:30, but it looked fast.  I was sitting with a girl, but I didn't know her.  She was cute and when the stadium got attacked by flying brains I grabbed her hand and ran away with her.

We looked for a place to hide, we tried to break into a number of houses, but we couldn't.  Eventually I realized that I was dreaming and there were some houses off in the distance so I started jogging to them.  They came up fast and what I first thought were solar panels on one of the roofs turned out to be a giant iPhone for some reason.

I jumped to get onto the roof and see it, but way overshot it.  I ended up 100 feet in the air and landed on the other side of the house, which is now miniature.  I grabbed the phone and turned it on.  There was nothing special about it, but now I was inside my grandfather's old house.  I looked around, we were at some sort of party of George Washington.  

The girl I had left the stadium with was there and surprised to see me.  She said that she thought I was dead, but she still loved me, but she was George WAshington's fiance now.  I told her I didn't want to see her anymore, but she begged me to take her back.

We ended up outside by the giant hill.  I told her that if she really loved me I would be able to fly down the hill instead of simply fall on my stomach.  Of course I knew I could fly down it, and could get away from her once I fly down there.

I flew up over some branches and glided down the hill.  There were some buildings down there.  I flew to the first one and smashed the window before I landed.  I tore the first door off of the hinges and ripped the other door in half.  I looked in the little shack, there was some cool stuff in there, but nothing I remember.  I eventually ripped the whole shed apart and started going for the neighbour's house.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing I remember.  Felt like shit last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Sex and the City 2 Movie*I was bundled up on a couch in a blanket watching the new Sex and the City movie and resting.  Eric Florance came in and told me to wake up, it was time to go somewhere.  So I rested a little while longer then we went to a new ice rink that I had fronted the money to build.  The giant sign out from said NINJA, which I guess was the name of the rink, and under it in smaller letters it said for NINA.  Which I found strange.  There was a Simpsons on ice show for me and it was really good, and they were actual cartoon characters.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
*Beer Pong*I was playing beer pong with some people from work.  It was me and Ilya against Theirry.  We both had one cup left, but neither one of us could hit it for the life of us.  I put it in a few times, but somehow the damn ball kept popping out.  I tried curving it in and even bounced it in a few times to try and win the game for good, but the damned thing wouldn't stay in teh cup.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*High School Reunion Workshop*I was at some type of workshop with some people from high school, a lot of them were there.  A speaker had asked us to write down our marital status and income for him on a envelope.  I snuck a peak at what some of my former classmates were making.  The only one I remember was Jess Miller, who had written down 58000-75000, I guess she freelanced or something.  I didn't really feel comfortable writing down my income, so I wrote it down once, then erased it and just put 100K+.

Then we ended up at a pool with a diving area, we kept jumping off.  I ran into Kayla Bonham and we hit it off for some reason.  We hung out and jumped around the pool for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Massive Shark*
I was trying to get somewhere, but the first floor of the building that I was in was flooded.  I got down to the first floor only to find that a massive 30 foot great white shark had taken up shop there.  I rushed to the elevator and closed the doors before it could eat me, and I went up to the second floor, just out of range, so that I could watch it and wait for an opening.

A 20 foot fish entered the area too and the shark attacked it.  I figured it was as good of chance as any so I bolted outside in hopes that the shark didn't see me, but then for some reason, the water receded and beached the shark.  There was this dirty couple there, I told them to go check on the shark, sure that it would eat them.  I turned my head around the corner to see the shark on its side and the couple near it's mouth trying to help it.  It jerked up a few times and tried to bite, but missed.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, alcohol.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some Clash of the Titans dreams, I think I was a god.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Very Poor
*Goodbye SF*Because of poor administration and moderator ethics, I left SF and in my goodbye thread CL decided to send me some really raunchy pictures of herself with some guy.  Was nice of her
I won't be returning to SF

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Guitar*I was upset because someone had found something embarrassing, but it made me realize that it was a dream.  I went into my brother's room and grabbed his acoustic guitar and started playing it.  It sounded fantastic, I just wish I could remember the tune and play it for real.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Chevy Chase*I was responding to an ad for what I thought was house sitting, but when I got there, someone told me that it was actually kind of like a counselor position for a bunch of kids.  But it was a Chevy Chase's house.  I kind of stuttered for a moment when I met him, he seemed like a really cool guy.  He asked me if I wanted to watch Cheech and Chong with him and his buddy and I certainly wanted to.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 12th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Futuristic puzzle*I was in Honesdale in front of the giant church that overlooks the town.  I was going to go in, but decided not to as christianity is stupid and I didn't want to hear that nonsense.  I instead wandered around the halls of the cathedral.  An older woman came up to me and asked me if I needed anything and I told her that I was just looking at the art.  She recognized me and told me that I had been invited to some sort of party later that day.

Next thing I knew, I was at a party.  I walked up to Greg Meyers and shook his hand, then grabbed a plate to get some food.  I think it was his party, there were a lot of people from high school there and I went around the room and talked to some people.  I remember Pete Clifford being surprised that my shadow wasn't there.  I assumed that he meant Valerie because we go everywhere together.  I wasn't sure where she was.

I ended up back in the art room, looking at things, but now things were different.  It was the future, and even though the characters from futurama existed there, they were somehow different, almost gods, and they each reigned a small area.  Zoidburg was the most disturbing.  It was mearly a shall of him, something had burrowed inside of him and was disguised as him, but it was obvious, because the skin was just hanging and he had a magical hand were one of his claws used to be.  He had a terrible temper.

I then ended up on a small rock, in the past (a few years, but still the future.)  The professor was mining some sort of rock that altered time and had magical properties.  Once there was almost non left, things started to change, they got really trippy.  Everyone told him to put some of the rocks back and we tried, but the planet wouldn't accept them, I think this is what caused the weirdness.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 14th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from last night, did a mild LSD alternative.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Double Space-time*I was in some sort of disaster and me and a bunch of people were trapped in this weird Escher kind of looking building.  The floor was shiny and wavy, but then everything collapsed and it was just me and a few other people outside in some deserted town.  Some people were crying because we seemed to be trapped in a secondary space time.  We knew that the town was booming on the other side, but we couldn't see or get to it.  I ended up with some people saying goodbye.  Racheal Ulmer was there and for some reason she and I were really close and I was gonna miss her the most.  I told her I was just across the street if she wanted to hang out.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Lots of friendly women*I was a mythbuster or something, I was there and they were jumping from a high height into a pool.  Then were ended up playing some type of weird game under the water.  I tackled Kari and tossed the ball towards the goal.  I held onto her so that she couldn't stop it and it rolled in gently.  I pointed up in the sky at a tiger that was coming towards us.  It snatched a bald eagle out of the air and galloped off with it in the sky.  That was trippy.

Then I was in some sort of movie theatre or bar with Valerie and she went off to do something, so I got comfortable on a bed.  I pulled the covers over me and waited for her.  She showed up a few minutes later and laid down with me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Snow*I was living back at home in the house I grew up in and it had snowed three feet.  I had gone out to shovel a little bit of it, but came back in because it was hard and still snowing.  Then we all went out and because it was 81 degrees Fahrenheit, most of it was melting, and I think we decided to just let it all melt.

Regina mentioned snow days yesterday, which triggered this dream I think.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams, I think I was working on libjson in my dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

Got a little drunk last night, don't remember much.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Got a little drunk last night, don't remember much.



Shame, shame...I hope you at least remembered to do your pull ups.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I know, I don't remember any from last night either, I think I'm sick.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Aw, don't be sick, ninja. That's no fun. 

I hope you feel better. Take care of yourself.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks doll.

Had a gross dream about puking pink stuff, but I don't remember much, I went to bed high.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, sick and dizzy.

----------


## Twoshadows

> No dreams, sick and dizzy.



 Seriously, dude, take care of yourself.

 :There, there:

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, you're so sweet TS  :smiley: 

No dreams from last night, went to bed with really bad headache.

----------


## ninja9578

Again no memory of my dreams, at least I remember having them this time.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, again nothing

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Stoned
Sleep: Stoned
*White Rabbit*I was Grace Slick and I was performing White Rabbit for the first time.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

Started a dream, but then stupid alarm went off

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 31st

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Doggie*I had come home from work and I was surprised to see that the dog was waiting for me outside the apartment.  I had no idea how he got there.

----------


## ninja9578

Told someone I'd do 20 pullups for them
<removed for privacy>

Before anyone asks, yes, I was high  ::upsidedown::

----------


## PercyLucid

Did you do them?

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Don't feel good

----------


## ninja9578

Forgot my dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Went to bed high, no dreams

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is being at a bar and drinking a 30 ounce can of beer.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Clear, Cold Water*I was on some sort of vacation an on the way to a beach, or river, or something like that.  I think my family was with me.  We got to a wide open stretch of really clear water, I could see in it for fathoms.  We went to the waters edge and realized that it was very cold.  I'm sure that we went in anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

Had a complex dream involving a shower, a girl, my dog, and my apartment, but have no idea how they fit together.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Had a complex dream involving a shower, a girl, my dog, and my apartment, but have no idea how they fit together.



I had a bunch of odd fragments last night too. And one was a dog also. But no showering.

I predict that tonight we will both have awesome LDs.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry TS, I don't remember anything from last night  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Flooded Hotel*I was in some sort of hotel during a flood.  The room only contained a  bathtub and a bed, so with nothing else to do, I took a bath.

----------


## ninja9578

Dan't remember anything from last night

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: High
*Nano*For some reason I had a new iPod Nano, but I couldn't figure out how to use it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Munchies*I was at work and Ilya had just handed me a RedHat disc to install on the blade.  I decided to wait until after lunch.  Theirry and I decided where to go.  I wanted to go to the deli just to get a cupcake because I was craving one last night when high.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing from last night

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, no dreams on the 18th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Girl Next Door*It was the first day of college and there was this cute brunette in the dorm next to me.  I helped her move in, and later she came by my room with a nerf gun, but I had one too.  I couldn't believe that we both had one,so I went over to her room to hang out with her and her roommate.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams once again

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Lessons in weed*I was teaching a class of students how to smoke pot and tell the difference between good weed and bad weed.  I remember finding some weed that had a ton of leaves in it.  I told them that the leaves don't get you high, the buds do.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 35th, was tripping balls and only had 4 hours of sleep

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Beer Pong with Bob Dylan*I was part of some cultural elite that was having a private concert and party with Bob Dylan.  It was so exclusive that it was on an island somewhere and we had to hover over the stage in a helicopter.  I think either my dad or the government supplied the helicopter.  Afterwords or before, or something, there was a beer pong table set up and someone wanted to play Bob Dylan.  I asked him if he would be my partner.  He asked me if I was good.  I looked around the room and saw an open Gatorade bottle.  I picked up the ball and tossed it in from about 10 feet.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Pot Call*I got a call from the guy I met on the beach who I was supposed to get some weed off of and never called.  He asked why I never called him back and wasn't sure that he had ever given me a call.  We talked for a while and he asked if he could come over.  I told him because of the other people in the house, I would prefer to go to his, but he couldn't do that either.

----------


## ninja9578

Odd, I don't remember anything from last night.  ::?:   No weed or anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Accident*I was in someone's car and got out, I guess I scratched someone's car, because they tried to catch up to me.  They got out and I asked them what was wrong and one of them got a baseball bat.  I set myself up to take it from him, but then they all disappeared and we were in someone's garage getting it fixed.  I had told the guy I'd pay for the damage, bit he kept acting like he was going to beat me up.  I asked him if he know who I was and he said it didn't matter, he would fuck me up anyway.  I laughed an turned away.  I gave him the advice to not act tough to someone unless he know who they were.  He grabbed my arm and I put him in a headlock.  I held him there until he said he'd take the advice.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, didn't feel well.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, again, didn't feel great when I went to bed.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 3rd.  Rhonda and I got really wasted.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 4th.  Rhonda gave me a sleepy pill.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing

----------


## ninja9578

Last of my pot, from now on there will be good vivid dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Haunted House*My mother had rented this huge place for our vacation.  My brother and I got there first and we found this huge white creature that was a ghost.  It chased us around for a while, but we ended up hiding from it on a school bus.  But it followed us.  We tried to escape and eventually did.  Our mother had gotten there and it turned out that we had been in the wrong house.  We were supposed to have been in the old hotel next door.  Our mom showed us around and I commented on how huge her bedroom was, then I noticed a false wall.  I pulled on it and it came off easily to reveal the body of a toddler.  It then disappeared as I went to explore the hidden room as my mother went to the car.  There were two more beds in there, for kids and tons of games and stuff.

This is where things started getting weird.  There were some people who appeared downstairs.  They seemed like they didn't eve notice the dead toddle and all had weapons.  They kept looking at the door holding knives.  It looked like they were waiting for my mother to come back in.  I grabbed a serrated knife and jammed it into one of the women's back.  She screams so I then cut her throat and she fell down in a pile.  The other ghosts immediately went to the body on the floor and started devouring it.  I then run outside to tell my mother that we can't stay.

It's dark outside and there are thick woods.  I can't find her so decide to go back inside, but the door is locked.  I try to find a way in, but Red Forman opens a window and calls me over.  He has seen all of the ghosts and demons too and wants to get the hell out, he has one in particular following him because he has ahold of a large metal box, sort of like a big lunch box.  It was owned by one of the ghosts.  We determine that he had murdered someone with it, then died.  Red said as we slowly drove away that the ghost had been looking for something that was in it, but it was empty.  I looked inside and immediately found a hidden compartment with a wrapped object in it.  We could see the ghost immediately know that I had it.  Red just laughed, knowing that it couldn't catch us in the car.  He was wrong, the ghost appeared at my feet and grabbed the object, whatever it was.  We both screamed, but then it disappeared.  There were more hidden compartments and I found a bottle of booze and a lot of weapon in the bottom.

Meanwhile, my mother was back in the house and a demon baby was under the bath water.  It floated up out of the water, leaving a ring of fire as it came out.  She screamed and threw something at it, then I woke.

Limitless was in there somewhere giving me a handjob, bur very early on.  Even though this was full of ghosts and ghouls, it wasn't a nightmare.  I don't remember ever actually being scared.  I think this was inspired by A Nightmare Before Christmas, which I watched high with Rhonda last weekend.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a really REALLY filthy dream about limitless last night

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Limitless is dirty*Limitless and I were in a bedroom somewhere, naked.  We had just gotten out of the shower and couldn’t keep our hands off of each other.  She grabbed my cock and started sucking it, still standing up, I played with her clitoris from behind.  She positioned me behind her and slid me into her doggy style.  She screamed as we fucked, holding onto something.  She then pulled me out and sucked my some more.  Then we went out, to a store or something.  We went into a store room or something and continued having sex, standing up against the wall.  We got what we wanted, I don’t remember what and went to the register.  We got up on the little belt and she knelled down and we did more doggy style in front of everyone.  Then she picked her ass up and sucked me between her legs, telling me she wanted me to put it in her ass.

I felt around her ass and was surprised to find a little ring, she had had beads inside of her the whole time.  I pulled them out slowly, she loved it.  She then positioned herself and I slid the tip in.  She moaned loudly, still at the cash register and told me to go slow because I was bigger than she expected.  Eventually I got the whole thing in and we went to town on the belt and eventually when I was ready to cum she pulled it out, turned around and shoved it down her throat.

----------


## ninja9578

Only remember fragments

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*The 60s*I was in the 60s and having out with Jefferson airplane.  I was Grace Slick's boyfriend  ::D:   We were in some kind of field and one of the members was shooting a gun at some targets.  Why he had a gun was beyond me, guns are only for inbred hillbillies, but he had one.  I asked him to stop because there was a town in the direction he was shooting.  He didn't believe me so we walked to the right a little bit so that we could see the school beyond the trees he was shooting at.  He got all flustered and apologized.  Grace and I walked away, I think we were taking LSD.
Grace Slick circa 1969

I watched a documentary about LSD last night, Grace Slick was on telling the story of how she almost dosed Nixon


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Val got fired*I was back at the carousel and Valerie was a lifeguard.  I was to bring something over to her, but ended up playing around in the pool and then getting out ad dancing with her.  I didn't know that she had been in trouble before and eventually Nancy came over and fired her for screwing around.  I tried to tell her it was my fault, but it didn't matter.




Sorry everyone, there will be no more videos because a few asshole stalkers ruined it for everybody.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Band*I was in a band again and we were at some small venue.  The only thing I remember doing was singing 2525 by Zager and Evans.
2525

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Dungeon*I was in some sort of dungeon with some other people, like in Hunger.  We had food, but it was giving us all problems, it may have been poisoned, but one of us got a cavity that was killing him.  A woman eventually called down and asked who had the cavity and that she would care to them.  We decided that I should pretend it was me, as I was voted the most likely to be able to kill our captor.  I got up to her and she had a gorgeous house.  I bided my time for a little while, but I think I woke up before I could kill her

----------


## ninja9578

Huh, don't remember anything

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Party with Ashleigh*My mother was throwing a party at a house.  I was looking around and noticed that a bunch of kids were eating brownies, which worried me.  I asked my mother where the brownies that I had made for the party were and she told me that she had them by her.  I was relieved and grabbed one.  I went to another part of the house and was surprised to see ashleigh wedn there.  I hadn't seen her since high school, but she looked gorgeous.  I went to her and we started talking.  She offered me a piece of cake that she said she had brought.  I told her she was gonna make me fat.  She responded by saying that the only thing she wanted to make fat was this, and put her hand on my crotch.  I jumped a little, but coo'd.  We started making out and I pulled her into a guest house and realized that I didn't have any protection.  I told her to not move a muscle and ran into the main house and to my room.  I grabbed a box of magnums and as many toys that I could fit in my backpack.  But I woke up before I could get back to her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Running*I was on the Honesdale cross country course and was making pretty good time, but as I turned into the parking lot, I saw Rhonda waiting for me.  I went down to see what she was doing, and she started kissing me.  She got down on her knees and started giving me a blowjob.  She was able to take it much further than she could in real life, and it felt great.  She adjusted her panties so that she could slip me in without taking her clothes off.  We fucked for a little bit, but then heard someone coming.  We scrambled to get our shit together and she hid under a bed.  We were in a bedroom now.  Some people came in and didn't think much of me, even though I was only partially dressed.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams from the 17th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Hot Tub Storm*It was really stormy, I was in Cape Cod with what seemed to be some people from high school.  The storm was so intense that the waves were crashing half way up the hill, about fifty feet.  There was fierce winds and rain too.  I was outside because it was warm and I loved it, a few girls came out to join me.  We decided to uncover half of the hot tub and we got in.  I know Megan W was there, she sat down next to me, I don't remember much else.  I think Kelly Sue was there too.

----------


## ninja9578

19th

Had my first lucid in a while

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Sex with Rhonda*I was in some sort of meeting, it was more of a lecture.  We were outside, heading somewhere where we could do some talking.  I wasn't really into it, so I kinda wandered around.  I became slightly lucid during one of my walks and bounced around before going back to the group.  Then my lucidity jumped and I decided to be stop listening to the lecture at all.  I flew to another group, then back to my group.  While flying, I grabbed a butterfly net and caught a girl in it.  I was going to have sex with her, but she turned into a plastic bag.  I looked back at the group, Rhonda was in it, so I went up behind her, bent her down and fucked her doggy style.  Eventually, she had be put it in her ass and we kept going.  She then laid me down and fucked my in cowgirl, still anally.

Eventually I either woke, or had a FA, but I chained it, so that Rhonda appeared under my covers.  She gave me amazing head.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 20th

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 21st

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 22nd

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing really tonight either.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Very Poor
*Sick / Dosed?*I was signing up for a karate competition.  I was at the table where the masters registered to fight, but suddenly my vision started getting blurry.  I had a hard time talking, I was slurring and I didn't know where I was.  I thought that I was getting very sick, I was dizzy.  I almost fell a few times, and wondered how I would fight.

It actually felt like a salvia trip.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Performance Review*I was at a performance review.  I was being asked about some things that were on my Facebook page, which made me mad because that is all supposed to be private.  Anyway, they told me that I had been exceeding expectations and was going to be put in charge of another project.  I was asked who I wanted to work with and I chose Gary because everyone else was busy and he was a lot more technical than me.  I explained that it's a good match to have someone who codes from the gut with someone who was very technical because both had their own advantages.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

none on the 27th

----------


## ninja9578

Nono on the 28th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 30th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 31st

----------


## ninja9578

Weird ones last night high, but I don't remember them

----------


## ninja9578

Grr, remember having interesting and sexual ones  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Another sexual one, but barely remember any

----------


## ninja9578

Grr, damn weed is making my recall go to hell again

----------


## ninja9578

Tomorrow I will write down my dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 7th

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream that I was 69ing someone, possibly limitless, but I don't think so.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream where my dog and I were playing some sort of game.  We had to rely on each other for support.

----------


## ninja9578

Uh, I forgot to write them down.

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 12th

----------


## ninja9578

Really high on the 13th

----------


## ninja9578

Last night I dreamed of Sarah Palin.  She was on some sort of gameshow, and really doing terribly.  The host seemed to be enjoying it like the Katy Kuric interview.

----------


## ninja9578

Was wasted last night

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Vacation*I was on some sort of vacation with some people, might have been random people, but I know that there was a girl with me.  I think someone had died and we were partying in their honour.  We were on the water, and I cannonballed in a few times.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Iterators in the bath*I got some weird iterator problem stuck in my head last night and it seemed to carry into the dreams.  I was in the bathtub and trying to write code.  My co-workers were there too and I think we were done for the day so I dried off and went downstairs into a gorgeous house.  My grandmother was there and she offered to make me breakfast, telling me that she owed me a coconut  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Pushing for sex*I was in a bed with Rhonda, and she was giving me a fantastic blowjob.  I told her to stop for a moment while I went into the bathroom to get a condom.  I think I had to go too, I have no idea what condoms were doing in the bathroom.  Anyway, when I came out, she was on the couch watching tv, as if she had completely forgotten that we were about to have sex.  I got on top of her and we made out, but she wouldn't undo her legs  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

I only have fragments.  I know that I was on vacation with my father, but I was on the way out.  I guess my vacation time was over.  Then I remember boating with some people and trolling for women.

----------


## ninja9578

Had dreams about pot, because I bought some medicinal stuff.

----------


## XeL

> Had a dream where my dog and I were playing some sort of game.  We had to rely on each other for support.



This made me laugh.  ::chuckle:: 

Time for recall mantras perhaps?

----------


## ninja9578

Perhaps subliminal recall.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*DV is Flooded*DV was a real place where people lived, but it had been stuck by a series of natural disasters.  The last being a flood.  I lived in a 3 story house, which was submerged up to the top of the second story.  Alex had died, along with most of the population.  With Alex dead, I thought about packing up and heading for LD4All, but then decided that I had put too much into DV to just leave.  I gathered up some survivors and started rebuilding.  Luckily, I had backups of all of the tutorials and a lot of the other staff stuff in boxes.  Volunteers were short, so I even brought back shift to help, under my close supervision of course.  I bought the forum, reinstated myself as DGL and assigned a few admins, I think slash112 was still alive and maybe Artelis, I think they were the ones I made admins.

----------


## Man of Steel

You made Arty admin? Worst judgment call in a dream ever?  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

There were only like 10 of us left  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams at all last night that I recall.

----------


## AURON

> There were only like 10 of us left



Meaning there was probably 9 other people you could have promoted....including yourself. I'm disappointed at your dream judgement.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Mom's couch
*Ania*I was in some sort of building, maybe a fashion show.  Ania for LT and a tall girl were in front of me, but neither had panties on.  I went up to her and slapped her butt.  She smiled so I pressed my hips up against her and grinded her.  She grinded back and leaned back into me and I put my hands on her.  She reached behind her and put her hand down my pants and started jerking me off.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 26th, was high as hell

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today, slept on Eric's couch

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything

----------


## ninja9578

Woke up with a migraine for some reason, so no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 1st

----------


## ninja9578

Or the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

Or the 3rd

----------


## ninja9578

Had a long dream about Rhonda, not sure what happened.

----------


## ninja9578

No dream on the 5th, was really wasted

----------


## ninja9578

Also wasted on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

Today I had a weird that 70s show dream, I was Eric and I think Rhonda was Donna, don't remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Camp*I was helping run a camp.  We had just gone to lunch, our kids had gone somewhere else and it was just a bunch of us.  We were supposed to be doing our activity in teams, but Valerie and I decided to just take our own group and I think we were the best group.  Valerie sat at a different table for lunch, which confused me.  I wasn't sure if I should invite her to sit next te me, or if I should go to her.

----------


## ninja9578

Will use subliminal recall today at work, I don't remember anything again

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

Cougar scratches and bite marks, but no dreams on the 11th

----------


## ninja9578

Really stoned and more scratches on the 12th, so no dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Last night I recovered from the weekend, so no dreams on the 13th either

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream where my brain outlined a string technique that would run circles around the current STL strings.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Tron*I was running a section of a huge computer world.  I think there were problems in it, I remember being attacked by a few people, but they were easily dispatched with some martial arts.  I also remember having a WMD, I had a button which could annihilate big pieces of the world, but I was immune to.

----------


## ninja9578

Remember something, fuck I don't recall what it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cocaine Rehab*My father and I were in sort of building, not sure what.  He was trying to get me to go to rehab for my cocaine addiction.  I kept telling him I don't have a cocaine addiction.  He kept telling me how I was disliking the drugs.  I told him I liked the drugs, but I wasn't using cocaine.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Sparring*I had been challenged to a fight by some cocky kid.  I remember being nervous though.  Even though the kid was only a blackbelt and shouldn't have been able to even give me a challenge, I guess being out of practice made me nervous.

A blackbelt friend of mine managed to punch me in the chin the other day and cut me, I think that inspired this dream.  Don't worry, I kicked his ass for that  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

I haven't lucid dreamed in a while so I induced a DILD last night.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Alice and the Hatter*I was walking towards the Stop n Shop where we get salads sometimes and was thinking about getting a hot dog from the truck.  I was walking along the curb to work on my balance, but then I saw Alice and the Hatter.  They had a blanket on the ground and were having a tea party.  They were both about 3 feet tall, Alice was taller than the Hatter.  Alice was a pretty cute little girl, I'd say around 10 years old, she had dark hair down to about her shoulder blades.  She looked very similar to Lewis Carrolls original drawings.  I pushed on Alice a little to be sure she was real, then tried to remember how I got there.

Alice

I got lucid and looked back at Alice.  She was still there, but the Hatter was gone.  Alice had also shrunk to only about a foot tall.  I tried to direct her to the nearest tree, where I thought there would be a rabbit hole.

There wasn't and Alice wandered to a spot in the grass and told me that the Hatter was down there.  I dove feet first onto the ground.  There was no hole, but that didn't matter.  I fell into a cavern, it looked just like the movie.  I got down about 30 feet and stopped, I didn't land, I was just suddenly standing.  I could see the hole above me.  But then I woke.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 22nd, terrible night's sleep

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is I randomly ran into Kaitlyn Ryan and was talking to her for a while.  I remember that she was much taller than I was.

I found this quiet strange.  I haven't seen Kait in at least 2 years, maybe 3, and don't recall thinking about her or anything associated with her yesterday.  Perhaps something on Facebook triggered an association?  Maybe someone mentioned cross country or the Carousel.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 24th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 25th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams  on the 26th

----------


## ninja9578

Again, no dreams, the perscription is fucking me up

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Ninja's Space Adventure*I was in a big building, there was a press conference.  I was riding along in a space shuttle.  I was with some groupies when the dream started, but then I started getting more and more nervous about the flight.  I told the press that if anything happened to me, to make sure someone took care of my mother.  Eventually, we were all set and strapped in.  There was a rush and then I was upside down, and finally, weightless.  I floated around for a while, but then I heard something odd.  I looked and down the hallway, my beagle ran by.  Well, he ran the best he could in zero G.  I chased after him, he looked scared, but had other dogs to play with there.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything this time

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*YMCA Challenge*I was in some sort of fitness challenge and wasn't doing well.  I kept missing the instructions of what to do for each challenge, so I had to wait for someone else to finish first before I know what to do, even though I could have beaten them.

----------


## ninja9578

My doctors didn't tell me that the prescriptions I'm on shouldn't be mixed with alcohol, so even though I only drank a little bit, it hit me as hard as acid, and I had crazy dream sequences.  I'll try and recount them all.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drugged
*The Office*I was in a big party, lots of people were there.  David Wallace was hosting or the company was hosting or something.  Things were going financially well until everyone's phones started ringing.  They were saying things like in a specific circumstance, a bear market could look like a bull and the company was actually on the verge of bankruptcy.  There was a lot of money being moved around in a lot of places and no one know where it all was.  Eventually the dust settled and the board members realized that the company had been bought out from under them by Sabre.

Kathy Bates entered the office and started setting up things her way, which was industrial and super efficient.  She ha a team of super employees that seems to do entire days worth of work in a few minutes.  She invited me to a dinner at her place and Micheal kept knocking things over, which caused the cooks to go into a panic because if things weren't perfect Kathy's character would get furious.  She had some sort of weird, genetically modified dog, they looked like the dogs from Resident Evil: Apocalypse.

Anyway, back at the office, people were revolting and there was a weird twist where Kathy Bate's character had a split personality, but was literally two people.  She was having a breakdown when she saw the lack of humanity her other half had.  She was attempting to rectify it, and I told her she would have to hurry, as the other employees were swimming away from the office for some reason.

The last thing I remember doing was watching The Office.  That was at about 7:30.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some long vivd dreams on the 1st, but don't remember them now

----------


## ninja9578

Same on the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Cute Researcher*I was in the Caribbean or something, and there two young girls, early twenties.  Both kinda cute, and they were telling me about research they were doing.  I was going to be helping them I think, or just renting a room.  They told me that I could rent a room from them for $250.  I told them that would be fine.  I ended up alone with one of them, she was kinda cute and we started flirting.  She and I flirted for a while, I leaned into kiss her, but she pulled away.  I put my arms around her and pulled her into me gently and she kissed me.  

Her friend came in and we walked out to the beach.  There were some people out there and they were jumping into the water.  I cannon balled in and she laughed.  I got out and dragged her to some sort of amusement park.  She told me that she wasn't supposed to go in there because one time she had ridden one of the roller coasters topless.  I told her that would be fun to see.  I guess a few days had gone by and were had been dating, I was expecting to sleep with her tonight.  I don't remember much more.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*On the lamb*I was running from the police, with Tommy Chong.  I don't know why, probably drugs.  We were in a yard somewhere, and a female cop on a motorcycle saw us and started chasing us.  We ran into some thorn bushes, knowing that she would be unable to drive her bike through it, and we waited on the other side to jump her.  She turned around, figuring it wasn't worth it and we ended up in the ocean, swimming somewhere.  A large steel submarine kinda thing appeared and rolled over and such, it turned out to be military and they recognized us and brought us on broad.  We stayed for a while, I don't remember how, but I escaped and started being sneakier and tried changing my identity instead of hiding.  This was working better as big brother wasn't able to find me.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream about Cacophony last night

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*New Format*I was on DV in the DJ section and I noticed that Alex had changed the format.  It was kinda cool, it would always show the top post in a sort of floating area.  I also noticed that Caco had a new avatar.  Her face was exactly the same, with the stripes and the hat, but the rest of her body was visible too.  She was in a seductive pose and wearing black lace underwear and leggings.  It was sexy.


Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Alice, the sex goddess*The dream started out with a random girl.  She was thin, fairly short and had jet black hair that came down to about her shoulders.  She was a freak and into double penetration.  I wasn’t a big fan, but did it anyway.  There was another guy on bottom, doing her anally, then her facing up, then I was on top.  She was enjoying it, but quickly, the other guy disappeared and the girl turned into Alice.  She looked exactly the same, but it wasn’t the same girl.

We were still in missionary, and she was enjoying it, pulling me down to kiss her everyone so often.  I grabbed ahold of her legs and pulled myself to my knees and pulled her up to me, sort of a kneeling splitting the bamboo position, which drove her crazy, so I quickly stood up, pulling her into the full splitting the bamboo position.  She was shorter that I was, so I had to keep my knees bent while I picked up the pace and she moaned and twitched like crazy.

I flipped her over and dropped back to my knees and entered her from behind.  She met each thus with her own and muffled her moans in her arm.  She still seemed kinda shy about being too loud, but I knew I could change that.  I stood her up and bent her over, still entering her from behind.  She came up a little from doggy so I pulled her up all the way so that her back was against my belly.  I wrapped my arms around her, my left hand on her breasts and my right hand rubbed her clitoris from side to side, and my lips and tongue running along her neck.  Her hand joined mine at her clitoris.  She was much more vocal now and screamed “never have I ever…” but got cut off as her whole body convulsed.  I slowed the pace and gently pinched her clitoris to suppress her orgasm; I wanted to give her one big built up one that she would never forget.

After I felt her body stop convulsing I sped up again, but made each thrust much shallower, basically turning my body into a full body vibrator because the position we were in was placing my penis directly organist her g-spot.  She twisted and moaned and met my thrusts.  I moved my hand from her clitoris, just leaving a finger there to play with it and pressed my palm against her abdomen, adding to the pressure on her g-spot.   

“I’m cumming,” she gasped, and I kissed the side of her neck and moved my left hand from her breasts to around her waist, knowing that I would have to hold her against me; as she would have a full body orgasm.  Her whole body contacted and I forgot that her legs would give out too and I nearly dropped her, but was fast enough to squeeze her tightly and catch her.  I picked her up and kept the rhythm as her entire body convulsed for a minute or so, she screamed the entire time.  She squirted slightly and I could hear it hit the floor and feel it a little on my feet.

Her orgasm stopped, but she was still shaking.  I pulled out of her sensitive box and set her down, but her legs were still twitching and she fell to her hands and knees panting.  She grabbed me by my penis and pulled me down on the floor next to her.  I laid down as she took my penis in her mouth, still dripping from her orgasm.  I egged her to get on top of me to 69, but she was nervous because she was so sensitive, but I knew what I was doing.  I positioned her on top of me, and licked her vaginal lips very gently, being sure to away from her hypersensitive clit.  I woke up just as I orgasmed.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

Weird, I don't remember anything from last night either.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Zombie apocalypse*They weren't really zombies, more like people infected with some sort of weird prion disease, but they could spread their disease by biting you, I was in an office building and with a few people, getting to a bomb shelter in the basement.  We got to the basement only to realize that there was no shelter, the basement was considered it.  There was a bathroom but that was it.  There was a crazy black man, and he was trying to kill one of us, when he got ahold of him and started beating him up I intervened, he had no idea that I was a karate expert and I killed him pretty easily.  I also noticed a map on the wall, showing an underground structure, just beneath us.  The other people grabbed some pipes and started smashing the floor.  I heard a hollow spot and told them to hit there.  The smashed through, and about thirty feet below us was the floor of an old underground structure.  Something bugged me about it, but I couldn't put my finger on it until I got down there.  If it was 30 years old, why were the lights on?

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Field Trip to Hell*Me and a large chunk of my senior class was in my grandfather's house, we were waiting for a field trip.  It was going to be an overnight trip and we all had bags and I was sitting on the floor talking to a girl.  I think it was Casey Thompson, but I'm not sure.  She and I were flirting, even though neither of us had any interest in the other in high school.  She leaned in and asked me if I wanted to make a scene and make out in front of everyone.  I said sure and we went at it.  Was pretty passionate, and we made out, kissed each others necks, and felt each other up way more than what was appropriate in front of everyone else.  She wrapped her legs around me, but then people started getting ready to leave, so we did too.  She turned into a little book, full of money.  

I went into the bathroom and noticed that my eye was swelling up.  I figured at the first stop I would buy an antibiotic and antihistamine.  I went around looking for someone to buy weed off of.  Tommy Chong was on the trip too, but even he didn't have any weed.  I went outside and my grandfather was entertaining some people, but a bunch of vans and buses were leaving.  I got on next to a young black kid.  He was taking some drugs, they looked like acid, but he too so much I knew it couldn't be that.  Eventually, we started seeing military guys with flamethrowers burning things.  Then firefights.

We all got down and I put my backpack against the side of the bus, hoping my macbook would protect us from small caliber weapons.  Eventually the bus was stopped and someone came in with a scanner and scanned me and the young girl in front of me.  She cried that her family had just been released from a quarantine for some virus and we all dispersed away from her.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Elevator ride*Ilya and I were coming back from lunch, and the elevator stopped on our floor and we got out as two beautiful women in bikinis got on to go up to the last floor.  I weighed my options, and just as the door was closing, I hopped back on the elevator and introduced myself.  I asked them if they were models, but I was surprised to find that they weren't.  I asked them why they were wearing bikinis in the office building then.  I forget what they said, but I know it had something to do with their jobs because I remember saying "damn, I should work for Ralph Lauren."

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Mafia after us*I was at a pool party.  I was the first one in, but everyone soon followed, everyone kinda dove in, so I went to the bottom and waited for the top to calm down before resurfacing.  My and Sean Mulligan both noticed a ton of money at the bottom in a corner, so we both dove down and started collecting it.  I can hold my breathe quite a bit longer than he can, so I was able to grad more.  But someone got shot and everyone left the party, other than me and Sean, who had both seen the murder.  We hid under the water in the deep end while the mobsters looked around.  They were there for a while, I felt bad for Sean.  We were under for at least four minutes, I was fine, but he was struggling.  We eventually got to the surface and left.  But I was concerned, my car was not the way I had left it, so I took a ride with someone else.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying down a hill*I was talking to Steve Jobs in his car, he was asking me what Patron was.  I told him he was a mobster from the 20s.  I of course realized a second later that that was Capone.  We talked about movies for a while, then it turned into my dad.  We were near the cliff in Honesdale and I became lucid, so I got out of the car and let him drive away, trying to keep up with the car, but I couldn't.  There were gentle hills all over the place, so I took a few steps and glided down one towards a ledge.  I flew off the edge, but my mind pulled me up and swung me back to the top.  But I forced myself down it, it was a fun drop.  My legs tingled from the speed, and when I neared the bottom, I leveled out.  I could feel the wind on my face and it even make a roar.  I yelled with excitement, but of course that woke me up.

----------


## ninja9578

I had another lucid dream, but don't remember what I did.

I also remember being on the underground railroad, but nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Late*I woke up, and looked at my clock.  It was 11:30.  I got out of bed and rushed to take the dog out.  I took him for a little walk, trying to get him to poop as quickly as possible.  I texted Ilya, telling him that my alarm failed and I would be in shortly.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Mugged on the beach*I was walking down the beach when tow hispanic guys grabbed both my arms and told me the third guy was gonna beat me up.  I did a simple twist and threw them both on the ground, then punched the other guy to the ground and ran back to my resort.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Roller Coaster*I was on an insane roller coaster.  I knew it wasn't real and was controlling it a little bit, but wasn't lucid.  It had some insane drops, well over a hundred feet, and you were upside down and sideways for a bunch of it.  It went over a massive cliff, and flung you sideways around a bend off of it.  It slowed down while we were sideways and creeped along the side of a cliff.  I became lucid and stopped.  I was now on a balcony, hundreds of feet over a cliff, which had a beautiful landscape.  I decided to jump over the edge, head first.  I flew to the bottom, making sure to keep my eyes on what I could already see to not wake up. Once I landed I looked around and the details started forming.  The water was shallow and there were cool rock structures.  I walked across the water to another rock before flying to the base of the cliff, which was now an enormous concrete building.  I jumped into a few feet of water and used little holes in the building to pull myself into a graveyard that I found behind it.  I looked at some of the stones, it was a Pet Cemetery.  I laughed inside at some of the tombstone.  They said things like "404 Animal #153243 not found."

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Segway ball*I was talking to my manager and he was showing us something that he invented.  It was like a segway, but much faster and had a single wheel that was like a ball.  You leaned on it like a bike to go, and it was really stable.  We rode them around the office for a while, playing a game of tag.  Then we sat down and discussed it.  He knew I had money and was looking for an investment.  I asked him questions like its 0 to 60 and 60 to 0 times, and a few other technical things.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cute QA and Friends*I was in a restaurant or something and I went to sit with three girls who were quality assurance testers.  The manager mistook me as a new tester, but I corrected her that I was moved there to be an adviser, but was still and engineer and worked for Ilya.  The restaurant had served it's 100,000th hotdog to Matt, but he was having a hard time eating it.  He had already had 5.  He turned into Chandler and the owner turned into Joey.
Ilya told us he was hiring a QA person and we jokingly requested a pretty girl.  And Matt LaBlanc was mentioned on Tosh.0 last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Clarity: Medium
> Sleep: Medium
> Lucidity: Good
> *Roller Coaster*I was on an insane roller coaster.  I knew it wasn't real and was controlling it a little bit, but wasn't lucid.  It had some insane drops, well over a hundred feet, and you were upside down and sideways for a bunch of it.  It went over a massive cliff, and flung you sideways around a bend off of it.  It slowed down while we were sideways and creeped along the side of a cliff.  I became lucid and stopped.  I was now on a balcony, hundreds of feet over a cliff, which had a beautiful landscape.  I decided to jump over the edge, head first.  I flew to the bottom, making sure to keep my eyes on what I could already see to not wake up. Once I landed I looked around and the details started forming.  The water was shallow and there were cool rock structures.  I walked across the water to another rock before flying to the base of the cliff, which was now an enormous concrete building.  I jumped into a few feet of water and used little holes in the building to pull myself into a graveyard that I found behind it.  I looked at some of the stones, it was a Pet Cemetery.  I laughed inside at some of the tombstone.  They said things like "404 Animal #153243 not found."



That's a cool lucid. I love the LDs where I am "falling" off ledges. Such a neat satisfying feeling. And a humorous pet cemetery...that's creative. And good job at remembering what some of the tombs said.

----------


## ninja9578

I know, other than sex, my favourite feeling is falling  ::content::   Come skydiving with me some time TS  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
Roller CoasterI was on an insane roller coaster.  I knew it wasn't real and was controlling it a little bit, but wasn't lucid.  It had some insane drops, well over a hundred feet, and you were upside down and sideways for a bunch of it.  It went over a massive cliff, and flung you sideways around a bend off of it.  It slowed down while we were sideways and creeped along the side of a cliff.  I became lucid and stopped.  I was now on a balcony, hundreds of feet over a cliff, which had a beautiful landscape.  I decided to jump over the edge, head first.  I flew to the bottom, making sure to keep my eyes on what I could already see to not wake up. Once I landed I looked around and the details started forming.  The water was shallow and there were cool rock structures.  I walked across the water to another rock before flying to the base of the cliff, which was now an enormous concrete building.  I jumped into a few feet of water and used little holes in the building to pull myself into a graveyard that I found behind it.  I looked at some of the stones, it was a Pet Cemetery.  I laughed inside at some of the tombstone.  They said things like "404 Animal #153243 not found."



I love jumping off of things. Also I have done some water walking in my time.*

----------


## ninja9578

> I love jumping off of things. Also I have done some water walking in my time.



I feel like Jesus  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good, little drunk
*Busride with limitless and Burns*I was on the school bus coming from my mom's old house.  There were only a few of us on the bus, but two of the other people were Burns and limitless.  I started talking and flirting with both of them.  I missed my stop, but figured I would just run back.  I asked to be let off near the church, the jogged home.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*High School Trip*I was on a high school trip and almost the entire class was there.  I remember having a hard time getting to sleep.  Someone pulled a prank on me, but I forget what they did.  I told them if they did it again I would beat them up, so they didn't.  Anyway, I saw Kaitlyn walk by the motel room door.  I chased after her, because I knew it was a dream now.  I followed her into her room, but she disappeared.  I then went back to my room and had a FA.  Matt them was asking me why I came into his room last night mumbling weird things.  I told him that I guess I was sleepwalking.  It made me wonder what I had said.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 30th

----------


## ninja9578

Have basic recollection of a Saw style dream, but nothing else.

----------


## dakotahnok

*You seem to be having a small dry spell. Me to. It's pretty terrible!*

----------


## ninja9578

nah, Ill be fine

----------


## ninja9578

Was on some type of vacation in a high rise hotel, and there was a gorgeous woman down a few floors that I was trying to get with.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Back in the USSR*I was a captured American spy, but I had been captured on purpose, to spy on the Russians from the inside and report back once they traded for me.  There were two of us and we saw a bunch of red U-boats as we went to our prison.  One of the generals knew me and told me that I would not be mistreated, but they put us in a game where they hunted us.  Me and a few others decided to just stay in the courtyard of the prison, knowing they wouldn't kill us since there was no sport in it.  We made complex furniture for our cells out of ice.   A few soldiers were impressed so they gave us some tools to make better ones, for them.  One of them even gave us a hacksaw.  That night, we used the hacksaw to escape.
My manager grow up in the USSR, he mentioned it yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a few dreams last night where rude people pissed me off.  Probably because right before going to bed I watched the Dogbert Day episode of Dilbert.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 4th, drove to NC, had stoned math dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 5th, totally blitzed

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 6th, was high as a kite

----------


## ninja9578

Log drive home, got drunk after

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams

----------


## ninja9578

Weird string dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 11th

----------


## ninja9578

On the 12th had a dream about being at the shore and a weird shark attacked something not too far off shore.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Shrooms and Aquatic DV Members*I was on some sort of trip with a large group of people.  Some of them were friends, some weren't.  I think it was some sort of college tour of a museum.  One of my friends had some sliced up shrooms, so we started picking at them.  I had about four hits and he had about 3, once we started feeling high we stopped and went to explore.  We got lost in a weird maze of animals.  My friend got out by improvising a path through a bunch of animal pens, I followed him, but got stuck by a bull.  I waited for the bull to turn away, then continued outside.

Next thing I know we were in a hotel, but it had really surreal architecture, there were levels upon levels.  My friend and I were complaining about how weak the shrooms were.  We felt high, but didn't hallucinate at all.  After a lunch or dinner of eggs, I was laying in my room with Aquanina.  She was bottemless and wearing a blue tank top, with no bra.  I had my leg over leg for some reason and was laying on my back.  I was playing with her clit with one had and running my other hand up and down the front of her body, rubbing her belly and eventually playing with her breasts.  As I squeezed them and rubbed her clit she moaned, and once she was really horny, she rolled over and started rubbing my chest.  She pulled my shirt off and ran her mouth down the front of my body, then moving down between my legs and taking my pants off.  She grabbed me and put my in her mouth, through my boxers to tease me, but eventually pulled me out and gave me great head.  After a little more foreplay, we each finished undressing and I laid her down on the bed and we went at it, slowly at first, then faster and faster. 

I always wake up right before the orgasm  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice...shrooms and sex! What could be better?

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Rhonda's house*I was walking the dog along Rhonda's neighborhood, I was worried that I might have a hangover tomorrow for work.  Then I realized that it's a 9 hour trip back home and I realized that I couldn't possible actually be there.  So I picked up the dog and hurried back to Rhonda's.  Once inside, I jumped into the air to fly around the apartment, but I just fell down, but the gravity shifted and I ended up on the ceiling.  I was up on the ceiling looking down at the apartment, on my back.  Then I woke up before I could fly away or have lucid sex

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream about dating a redhead, but don't remember much now from the 17th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 18th

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Bones*I was chasing someone, but they stole a police car and drove away.  Bones and I flagged down a minivan, telling her it was police business and we K-turned and went after him.  I wasn't Booth, I was still me, Booth was behind us.  Bones and I talked while I drove about feeling that she had for me, I told her that I thought she was beautiful, but wasn't interested.  She directed me where the criminal had gone, and I realized that neither of us were armed.  We parked the car and went into a little house.  I realized that the guy we were chasing actually owned the house, so I pulled Bones out of it just as Booth showed up with a gun.  The criminal had a gun and pointed it at us just as Booth showed up saying if he moved, he'd kill him.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 20th

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 21st

----------


## ninja9578

Weird geometry dreams on the 22nd

----------


## ninja9578

Dont remember anything today

----------


## ninja9578

None o the 24th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Reunion*I was meeting some friends I'd not seen in a while, and my high school crush was there (not Valerie.)  I gave her a hug, and she grabbed my arms and wrapped them around her while leaning back into me.  I held her like that a while ago, we talked about a few things.

----------


## ninja9578

From the 26th:

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunk
Lucidity: Poor
*Sex Lucid*I was underneath someone, she wasn't my type of girl, so I changed her, I think I tried to change her into somebody particular, but failed.  I ended up with a thing girl with curly golden hair.  We were amazing together though, so would put her hands up and scream when she orgasmed.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today, got really high.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 28th

----------


## ninja9578

Ugh, dry spell, none on the 1st either

----------


## ninja9578

Think I had a sexual dream, but don't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream where I had a 230 credit score O.o

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor (Dog is sick)
Lucidity: Poor
*Downhill*I was boarding up my window as a horde of zombies attacked it.  I realized I was dreaming, so I punched my hand through the glass, just to scare the horde away.  It worked and I pulled my hand out of the glass, which was still in tact.  I flew outside, and grabbed a few sticks and used them like ski poles to direct and propel me as I glided around in the air.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams since the 4th  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

So I broke my dry spell, but the damn alarm woke me from what promised to be an awesome dream.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Wonderland*
I was frying through a cave, kinda falling, kinda walking, kinda frying.  Anyway, there was a gorgeous Cheshire Cat that looked my closer to Lewis Carroll's drawing, but purple, like the Disney one.  The cave was amazing, it looked like something out of Flatland.  There were huge colourful rooms with massive complex crystal stalactites.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 18

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 20th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Gas Station*I was for some reason working at a gas station, and a car pulled up.  A woman told me something important, and I told her I'd elevate it as soon as I got done with her.  She reached out and grabbed my junk and motioned for me to follow her.  We looked under the hood as she grabbed a wire that had come loose and put it back in, bending over and showing off her great ass.

----------


## ninja9578

I was trying to do a double blind study for one of the projects that I'm managing.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream where I was with a lot of people, but I remember nothing about it.

----------


## ninja9578

Again I remember having a dream, but not what it was

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 25th

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 26th, drove to my mom's with the dog

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 27th, but kinda remember having a dirty one

----------


## ninja9578

Some fragments about a standup meeting

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 30th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 31st

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream that I was holding something that had incredibly sharp edges, but the edges were se fine they would just go skin deep

----------


## ninja9578

On the 6th I had a dream about someone controlling a tank in a Bones episode

----------


## ninja9578

Had some weird ones today, but I don't remember them.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 8th

----------


## ninja9578

No dream on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

Had a weird one about tanks, and a bunch of fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Had more vivid fragments, but forgot them, my recall is slowly coming back

----------


## ninja9578

Grr, getting behind on journalling, damn work, dreams are coming back, I expect to be dreaming consistently again shortly.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Grr, getting behind on journalling, damn work, dreams are coming back, I expect to be dreaming consistently again shortly.



Good. I know you can do it. Hope you have some great adventures.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks TS  :smiley: 

Got drunk last night, so no dreams that I recall.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Driving Test Run*I'm going to NC in a few weeks, and I decided to make a test drive there for some reason, I was about 2 hours in when I wondered why I was doing it

Also had a dream with Ann Hathaway

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hmm, seems that you are having a problem recalling dreams.*

----------


## ninja9578

Marijuana does that, I ran out a while ago, so it's coming back.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Murderers in the cave*I had killed a bunch of people in self defense in a cave, and then swam out of it.  I had done it all with my hands, so when I got out, I wasn't really sure they were all really dead.  They were all serial killers, and my friends and mom wanted me to make sure that they were actually dead.  So I grabbed a sword and decide to swim back, but decided that a shotgun would be a better choice.  I searched around for it, but there was none (don't know why I thought there would be one, we aren't hillbillies,) but for some reason, I didn't think a sword was enough, so I decided to do it the next morning.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's great that it's coming back. Yeah, maybe try to stay away from some of the things that mess up your recall, and enjoy some awesome lucidity for a while.

Hope to read a nice long LD from you soon.  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


Marijuana does that, I ran out a while ago, so it's coming back.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good

Murderers in the caveI had killed a bunch of people in self defense in a cave, and then swam out of it.  I had done it all with my hands, so when I got out, I wasn't really sure they were all really dead.  They were all serial killers, and my friends and mom wanted me to make sure that they were actually dead.  So I grabbed a sword and decide to swim back, but decided that a shotgun would be a better choice.  I searched around for it, but there was none (don't know why I thought there would be one, we aren't hillbillies,) but for some reason, I didn't think a sword was enough, so I decided to do it the next morning.



Who says that marijuana doesn't have bad side affects? Lol*

----------


## ninja9578

Hey pretty eyes, I am.  I'm getting a little for the holiday tomorrow, but them I'm done until my vacation.  But... I have something for you  ::D: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*In my apartment*I forget what lead up to it, but I was hiking or something, and lucid.  The surroundings were beautiful, the flowers were full of colours and shimmered as if made of glass.  I hopped around for a while and found myself looking at my apartment from the front door.  I knew that I was dreaming.  I ran into the room, did a backflip expecting to dive through the floor down into another place, but ended up floating in the air.  It was fun, so I decided to do it again.  This time I fell on my head.  The floor felt nice, so I went to sleep there.  Actually, ironically, going to sleep, woke me up  :tongue2: 

A little sad that it's bicycle day and I've not a drop of lsd  :Sad:   Oh well, a lucid dream is even more trippy and fun  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Awesome, ninja--a hiking lucid dream with beautiful flowers and back flips. Congrats!!

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks cute stuff.

I didn't have any dreams that I remember, the dog was sick and I had to get up a few times to take him out.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 21st, wonder why?  Thanks you  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Cute and Short*I wet this girl on a vacation or a cruise or something, she was really sweet.  But she was also really short, like five foot nothing.  We had a good time, I remember being in a pool with some people at one point.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

All I remember is playing the guitar for some girls

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
*Mickenzee*I was for some reason back at LiveTechnology.  I was getting settled into a new office and I noticed McKenzee walk by, so I waved her in to say hello.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Cyborgs*I was talking to some mad scientist who was creating cyborgs.  He was taking humans and adding machinery to them.  Eventually I overheard him say that he wanted to be more like me for some reason and the whole point of this was to merge himself with me, so I ran.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Rhonda / Nina*I had just arrived at Rhonda's house and we had gone into her bedroom.  Her daughter was asleep, so we were being quiet, just kissing and touching a little bit.  Then she started pulling the rest of my clothes off and we started with foreplay.  She never stopped being Rhonda, but her body and face changed into nina.  She was even wearing this black and white lingerie, minus the leggings.


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Boog in Jersey*I was walking around my complex and saw Boog.  We started talking, he said that he had some high grade weed and invited me in.  We kept talking, I didn't go right in, as the dog was with me.

----------


## ninja9578

Hard time sleeping last night, quitting smoking always does that to me.

----------


## ninja9578

I kept having dreams about work, coding and design of telecom

----------


## ninja9578

Again, more dreams about coding, this time with ninjabot :/

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 7th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 8th

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream that someone in the complex was trying to kill me

----------


## ninja9578

Not entirely sure what I dreamed about last night, I didn't write it down.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a sex dream about some latino girl, not sure who it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Volleyball on The Grid*I was inside of a computer world, I had created it.  We we on the beach and playing a game of volleyball.  During one of the plays, my teammate came down hard on my back and nearly knocked me out.  I fell onto the sand and had a hard time moving.

----------


## ninja9578

Will catch up later

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Creature in a box*My father, brother, and I had a box.  We had trapped a creature inside of it while it was dormant.  We knew that we couldn't get rid of it.  There was a curse that prevented us from doing that, so I suggested burying it in concrete.  I grabbed some tape and started putting it all around the box.  My mother was knitting, so I took the yarn and wrapped it up too.  But then the creature started to wake up.  It pushed out of the box and started to transform.  It ended up as a weird little plastic man.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Late for exam*I walk into a high school classroom in a towel.  But the damn thing keeps slipping off.  I flash the entire class to readjust it.  Then I ask the professor what the assignment is.  He takes me out of the room and tosses something to me.  It's some sort of recursive 3D object, which the same recursive algorithm on the surface in 2D.  The teacher looked like the museum guy from Paw Stars.

----------


## ninja9578

Friday night got really drunk and was up till 5 chatting with lilly, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some vivid dreams, but forgot them

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Sick
*The Rapture*I was living in my old house.  I knew the rapture was coming, so I lead a group of people out to where it was supposed to happen.  It was near the old apple tree in the very back of the mowed area.  But there were animals and demons or something surrounding us.  We had a few guns, and we kept them all at bay.  Then we saw tons and tons of people floating up to the sky.  We didn't know why we weren't, we must have been in the wrong place, so we went down to the stream.  Then we started floating away.  I flew around for a while, as I could direct my flight.

Weird, I know there is no god :/  Fucking May 21 stuff seeped into my dreams.  And the wild animals surrounding us was from the movie The Burrowers

----------


## ninja9578

Had a few dreams about Cerberus (my dog)

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Highlights*I was on some sort of field trip with some kids at Highlights for Children.  It was completely deserted, I excused myself because I wanted to go check out what had become of my father's office.  I walked in, and was surprised to find that it was now a bedroom of some kind.  I went up the stairs to the office he had had before that.  The door was locked, but I knew where the key was.  I opened it to find it as he had left it two decades ago.  I closed the door ad went back down to the group, where I had been flirting with this cute blonde.  I took her for a walk.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Gym Class*I was going to high school gym for the first time in the semester.  I walked into the locker room without any clothes and looked around for some to steal.  Josh grabbed my shirt and held it from me.  I was going to hit him, but didn't want a confrontation.  I waited for everyone else to leave before finding some extra clothes in a closet, which was actually where the middle school teacher's office was.  I went out to see everyone in two lines, for teams.  I joined one of them without the female teacher noticing.   We went up to the field, the game was ultimate frisbee.  I stayed out of it, but the disc got to me once, I threw it back into play, but the other team got it, Mulligan yelled at me for it.  I didn't like the game.

I'm not sure where that, Mulligan and I were friends, I love ultimate frisbee, and I never got bullied in high school :/

----------


## ninja9578

Lots of dream fragments, slept like a rock.  I love you Air Conditioner.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Stuck in South*I was visiting Rhonda again, I had decided to do it on a whim.  It wasn't her house at all though, and it looked nothing like her.  This woman was much younger, probably only a few years older than me, had long sandy blonde hair and blue eyes.  We had sex a few times.  She offered me a little pot, but I had to drive back to my mom's soon.  It was 1 o'clock, if I left soon, I would make it there by 11.  We started having sex one more time, with another girl.

After we were done, a bunch of people were in my car as I was fumbling with the gps.  I had accidentally set it to take me home instead of to my mom's so I altered it.  But I couldn't remember the name of the road.  One of the other people in the car gave me their cell phone to call.  I got the address and went to take a leak.  When I got back, the cars were busted and everyone was looking for a shelter.

A woman showed up and brought us to a cave with some type of garage door.  We would spend the night there, so I lit a joint.

----------


## ninja9578

I had two dreams that I remember parts of.  We were trying to escape some demon, he tormented us at night, but couldn't do anything during the day.  He tried to take us to hell, but I had an object that protected me, but I had to keep an eye on my friends.  In the other dream someone got drafted and we were figuring out a route to Canada.

----------


## ninja9578

Had some Tron dreams, I played the video game yesterday

----------


## ninja9578

More Tron dreams, this time light cycles.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 3rd

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 4th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: A little drunk
*In the Woods with Barb*I was out in the woods with some people on a camping trip.  We had brought no gear, we all knew what we were doing in the woods.  I had built us a fire using a friction drill and it was going fine.  Everyone else was out hunting, but I stayed behind to build a shelter.  Hippies don't like to hunt, and i was the only one barefoot, but if they brought nothing back I would go the next day to show them how it's done.  They had no guns, I assumed they were going to build a bow in the woods, or just dig out a rabbit from a den or something.

I swept out a rocky area and padded it, then built an overhang out of some sticks and ferns to keep us dry.  Everyone got back, they had something to cook, but I had accidentally forgot about the fire.  We weren't all that hungry, but knew the smell of the meat would attract predators unless we had a fire going.  Some large sticks still had embers, so I told everyone to go out and get some tinder so that I could build it back up.  Eventually we got it going and were ready for bed.

It was getting cold, even with the fire, so we would all have to snuggle together.  Barb was one of the women, and she offered to let me snuggle up with her, and I wasn't going to say no to that.  We went to bed.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: A little hungover
*Trick or Treat, Smell my feet*I was out with a little girl, I don't know who it was.  I think it was one of the little girls in the neighbourhood, maybe her parents couldn't take her so I did.  Anyway, we went around a few houses, I ran into Jane from my old TKD class, she said hi and took her top off, and kept walking.  It confused me, but she had left a purple bra in a table.  I grabbed it to give it back to her later.  Eventually I ran into her again, totally naked this time.  I asked why she stripped and she said something about getting wet.  

It started to rain, and I kept trick or treating with the little girl.  I ran into Amber.  I gave her a big hug and kiss on the cheek, but I patted her back during the hug and she winced.  I looked at her face, it was dark, so I hadn't noticed the sunburn.  I apologized for hurting her and rubbed her back, which she said still hurt.  So I grabbed her hand and kissed it instead.  She still said that hurt.  I asked her where it didn't hurt, and she pointed to a little spot on her shoulder, so I poked it.  I asked her where Mark (her boyfriend) was and he immediately showed up and we hugged each other and the three of us started chatting.  It was summer, and Amber had gotten burned at the pool.  I forget what happened next.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Glad to see that your getting your recall back!!*

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks  :smiley:   I've had it, I always just have a ton of shit to do in the morning.  :Sad: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Drowning Woman*I was driving in Narrowsburg and my father was my passenger.  We were going over the bridge between NY and PA, when we saw a white car go into the water and start to sink.  I turned the car around all at once, hitting the guard rail of the bridge and sped off to where I saw it go in.  Unfortunately, my brakes failed, and my car also slipped into the water, but we both got out.  I grabbed my car by a handle that was on top of it and pulled it out of the water.  I set it down on the dock and tossed my dad an iPad, telling him to call 911.  He fucked it up, and I tried to fix it, but had no idea what he did, but time was running short, so I tossed it back at him and told him to figure it out and sprinted down the dock.

I grabbed a heavy rock and leaped into the water, letting rock rock speed up my decent to the car, which I could see was about half way down (about 40 feet.)  There was a heavyset woman in the passenger seat and she was just about to run out of air.  I dropped the rock and helped her open the door.  I made sure she was free, and pulled her up a little bit, then let her swim.  I stayed behind for a moment to make sure she was okay, then rushed back to the surface.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Date with Meghan*I had a date with Meghan, a crush from high school, and we were meeting at the movie theatre in Honesdale.  I walked by her once, but she saw me and called me.  We hugged each other and I gave her a kiss on the cheek.  We went into a crowded movie theatre, not sure what we were watching.  I put my arm around her and she settled into my shoulder.  Eventually, I kissed her, and she kissed me back.  She actually started to really make out with me in the theatre.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Date with Valerie*The first part of the dream I don't remember so well, but I was back in high school and there was some type of homeroom against homeroom sports competition.  I stayed out of the first game, was some type of cross between soccer and track.  I figured it was alright, but the teacher got upset and tried to tell me not to join for any other games either, I complained that I was the best one on the team; which I knew I was.

Somehow we ended up in a theatre, watching an opera of some sort.  I was under a blanket, listening to it, but not watching it.  Valerie was next to me, we were one a date, but not really.  A friend date like we do once a month or so.  There was an intermission and she told me to stay there while she went to the bathroom to keep an eye on her purse.  She told me to meet her in the other theatre where we were watching the second half.  I brought her purse (under my sheet  :tongue2: ) to the other theatre and found her in the back.  She had some food, but they were two sandwiches which looked terrible.

----------


## ninja9578

Fuck, I had some cool dreams in the past few days, but the server crash wiped them  :Sad:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Damn!! And I was looking forward to reading that lucid you promised me!!*

----------


## ninja9578

Actually, I forgot to LD this weekend, so I did it this morning

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunkish
Lucidity: Medium
*Maze WILD*I was laying in bed with my eyes closed and started getting some visuals so I decided to WILD.  The first visuals were faint, they were sort of comic book looking, no motion, just pictures, looked like some type of Pokemon characters.  Then they started moving and making sounds, some of the characters turned into South Park boys, then I saw Bart and Milhouse walking down a street.  I watched in the third person, but I was Bart.  I said "Cool, I'm Bart," and his mouth said the words.  That faded and Daniel Tosh appeared in my peripherals.  He was just an image at first, but at least he wasn't a cartoon, I could tell I was getting close, so I let the dream come to me instead of going into it.

Daniel started talking, I don't remember what he said.  But eventually I felt like I got pulled from the bed, and into the air, and sort of upside down.  That was the SP that I was waiting for.  The rest of the dream appeared quickly, and I felt like I was standing.  I waited for the surroundings to stabilize and get clear, then started walking around.

I was in my apartment (not really, but I thought it was.)  I went around the corner, and another kitchen and set of rooms appeared.  I turned a corner and another set appeared.  This house was like a massive maze.  I eventually saw what looked like a person, but her feet were up in the air.  It was a bathroom.  I opened the door and saw a woman hanging by a noose, and another blonde was in the bathtub, her hair over her face, I think her wrists were cut.  They were both old women.  Scared the hell out of me, so I ran out of the room, but I couldn't get the image out of my head, so I wake myself up.

The hanging woman came from the movie Credo, also called The Devil's Curse

----------


## dakotahnok

*Woohoo! You need to do that more often!*

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 16th

----------


## ninja9578

I agree, so here's a failed WILD attempt from this morning

Clarity: Poor - Medium
Sleep: Drunkish
*Simpsons HH (Failed WILD)*I did the same thing that I did two nights ago.  I was awake for an hour or so, then went back to sleep.  Imagery formed slowly, just after images at first, but eventually I got solid imagery.  I was flying over Springfield, but I was still awake.  I came down for a landing and was in some type of shopping mall. I wasn't controlling any of this, I was waiting for the characters to get more detailed and real, and the environment to stop changing.  I felt as I was going into sleep paralysis, but I hit a snag because my arm was underneath my body.  I tried to get around that, but my body wouldn't fall asleep in that position, so I got no further than HH.

F

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Some girl in a group*There was a group of people at some lodge or something, some of them were related, some were friends.  Anyway, I came into the room of a girl who I started chatting with, but then we started making out and stripping each other.  I asked if where everyone else was, because we were in a common room, and she said they were all out.  So we really started going at it.  Got most of the way through sex before waking up.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


I agree, so here's a failed WILD attempt from this morning

Clarity: Poor - Medium
Sleep: Drunkish
Simpsons HH (Failed WILD)I did the same thing that I did two nights ago.  I was awake for an hour or so, then went back to sleep.  Imagery formed slowly, just after images at first, but eventually I got solid imagery.  I was flying over Springfield, but I was still awake.  I came down for a landing and was in some type of shopping mall. I wasn't controlling any of this, I was waiting for the characters to get more detailed and real, and the environment to stop changing.  I felt as I was going into sleep paralysis, but I hit a snag because my arm was underneath my body.  I tried to get around that, but my body wouldn't fall asleep in that position, so I got no further than HH.

F



I never get HH this vivid.*

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

> I never get HH this vivid.



I only do for WILDs

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 20th

----------


## ninja9578

I know I was teaching someone how to rock climb.  Might have actually been TigerLilly.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams last night

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 23rd

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today

----------


## ninja9578

25th I was away from my computer, I think I had a dream about my father getting a speeding ticket

----------


## ninja9578

On the 26th I had a dream about my dog I think

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams yesterday

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams today

----------


## ninja9578

Been in a rut and been busy  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I remember this girl and I knew that we would eventually have sex together and we both really couldn't wait for it.

----------


## ninja9578

Whoa, same as the dream above

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Lawsuit with Teacher*I was starting some class, and was immediately served by my lawyer with a lawsuit.  I read it, she was suing because I drank, lounged on my couch naked, and something else, but I forget what.  I walk out of the class after calling her a bitch, and ask her what the point of the lawsuit is.  I knew she couldn't see me, I'm never naked unless the blinds are drawn and I don't drink a lot.

I also had a dream with *TwoShadows*.  Not entirely sure of the details, but I was trying to get my way to her.  It was either some sort of speed dating thing, or she and her friends had gotten lost and I was going out to rescue her, either way, I was in a hurry to get to her.  This dream came because I was thinking about her last night while doing pullups.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I think You need some motivation. LUCID LUCID LUCID.*

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, forgot to write it down  :Sad:   Will LD this weekend for you  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

I had some cool dreams, but I forgot them.  I'm going to give myself some really vivid dreams tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Grrr.... wtf?  I had negative calories yesterday, I should have had an insanely vivid dream  :Mad:   Maybe tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Running away*I was in high school or something and my brother and I were running away.  We were out in the woods, and I suggested heading to a bridge behind the house.  There is water and warmth there.  We ran into some other people too and decided to go under the bridge and go a little further.  We went with them, the water was chest deep, and freezing.  Once we got under the bridge I asked who had a fire.  No one did, which pissed me off that they had done something so stupid.

I told one guy to get me a tinder bundle, and the other two to gather firewood.  They didn't really want to and I told them that had about two minutes before hypothermia kicked in.  I went out to find a nice set of sticks to make a friction drill.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Leaving Rhonda's*I had just finished a weekend fuck with Rhonda, and was getting ready to leave.  She was in the bedroom with her ex-husband, so I was going to sneak out.  I grabbed a few things, including a small bit of weed, and snuck out.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember anything.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Where's my lucid?? :O*

----------


## ninja9578

I forgot, I'll do one for you this weekend  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cute girlfriend's dress*A short skinny blonde and I were outside.  She asked my what I thought of her dress.  I looked at her and told her I thought it made her look really sexy.  I looked at the tag and asked her what it meant.  She said she made the dress herself.  I grabbed her butt and picked her up.  This made her really horny, so she begged me to carry her back to the house.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 22nd

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Heroine high*For some reason I thought it would be a good idea to take some heroine that I had.  I jabbed my vein a tiny bit, but got most of it on my arm, which is what I wanted.  I thought I might not have not gotten enough, but I suddenly went way up.  I also could barely move, felt like a salvia trip.

Don't worry, I would never even consider using heroine.

----------


## Hopsin

haha got me a little worried there  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams, was so hot had a hard time sleeping

----------


## ninja9578

I kind of remember hanging out with Valerie.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I also had a dream with *TwoShadows*.  Not entirely sure of the details, but I was trying to get my way to her.  It was either some sort of speed dating thing, or she and her friends had gotten lost and I was going out to rescue her, either way, I was in a hurry to get to her.  This dream came because I was thinking about her last night while doing pullups.



Sorry, I have taken so long to reply. I'm busy and way behind on my dreaming  :Sad: 

But it was cool to show up in your dream, even though you don't remember much.

Pullups...bleh...I'm behind on my workouts too. I'll probably have to start from stratch on my pullups. And I had been doing so good on my workouts. But the last few months have been really bad. I need a kick in the butt, I guess.

----------


## ninja9578

Hey cute stuff, yeah, I'm behind a little too, been away for two weeks.  Will record a dream tomorrow.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


Hey cute stuff, yeah, I'm behind a little too, been away for two weeks.  Will record a dream tomorrow.



Hopefully a lucid one.*

----------


## ninja9578

::D:  Probably not tonight, but maybe  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Ouch, kind of remember, but don't.  I only stopped smoking pot Sunday night, so I expected a small gap in recall between quitting and dreaming agin.  Hopefully tomorrow.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Asylum of Death*I wasn't me, I was a young girl, maybe 20, and I somehow got chased by a man into some type of asylum.  He was crazy, but lucid, so I hid.  Eventually, he found a way in and confronted me.  Another two guys burst through the windows too, so I ran into a dark basement.  I found some thermal vision goggles and immediately put them on.  I could see that they had released some sort of large animal after me, so I picked up a dumbell and hit it in the back of the head as it ran past me.  I snuck out, while they were trying to figure out where I was.  They didn't have thermal vision. 

I got outside and it turned out to all be a movie.  But then, it started again, but this time I knew where everything was.  By the time I got to where I had to kill the animal again, I knew right were the thermal vision and the dumbell was.  Because I did it faster, this time the escape changed.  I ran into another man, a tall older black man.  He brought me into a gym full of kids, saying that they had been taken hostage by the people who were chasing me.  I went back to finish killing them off, and the man yelled after me something about door # 512.

I ran into a hurt heavyset woman and asked me if all the kids were dead yet.  I asked her how she knew there were kids.  I backed away from her as the other guys appeared, she was with them.  I went back to the basement door, but picked the other one this time.  It lead up.

I went up, but stopped when I saw that there were golden keys hanging from strings everywhere.  I was about to leave, but I saw a big plate hanging in by path saying 512.  The people were no longer chasing me, I could hear someone in the next room.  I opened the door a tad and peeked in.  There was a young boy chained down, and a demon was tormenting him with fire.  It was the scene from Insidious.  It noticed me and I ran, but it caught me and told me to calculate traffic patterns in his realm.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Becky on a porn site*One of my friends told me that there is a video of my old roommate Becky on a porn site somewhere.  Becky was there too and didn't say anything about it, but it seemed that she didn't know about it.  I went on the site to see if it was really her, because she looks a lot like porn start Nicole Graves, but cuter.  I left the download of her video and went into the bathroom for a moment.  When I got back out, my friend told me that he saw a video of Becky giving some guy head on my computer.  I told him what happened.  Jamal, who I guess was Becky's boyfriend now came over to me and asked me if I would help him get the video off the site.  I told him I was about to do that.  Becky was there too and she asked me how I knew Jamal.  I told her that he was on the track team.  I think I woke up before I started hacking into the site, but my plan was to delete the video, then crash the site as retaliation.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Drunken haze.

----------


## ninja9578

On the 7th I had a dream where my best friend Val and I were fuck buddies.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Wentz*I had invited Sara over for something, I forget what, but she decided to spend the night.  She started off sleeping with me, but then went to the couch.  In the morning I went out in the living room to see her, but she was still asleep so I did some dishes.  Then we went shopping or something.

----------


## ninja9578

F, no dreams last night.

----------


## ninja9578

No idea, I think I killed somebody.  Weird, two nights in a row without remembering a dream while not smoking pot :/

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Massive Shark*I was in Cape Cod with two girls, and one of the girls got attacked by a massive shark, had to be 25 feet in length.  I managed to get into the water and pull her in, she didn't seem to be injured, just shook up.  The two girls went back to the house, and I think I stayed for some reason, but I entered the body of one of the girls.  One of them took a shower and the other girl (me) joined and we had sex.  Then we went back to the beach and me (back in my body) and one of the girls took a walk along the dune.  We laid down to watch the sun set, but then the shark grabbed her, and I pulled her away again, then we started having sex.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember being in some type of class, Aquanina was there too, she was sitting in front of me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Forgot my phone*I was riding in the car with my father, brother, and mother.  My brother and mom were both in the passenger front seat, and I was in the back.  I realized with 7 minutes left, that I had forgotten my phone, which I really needed at the foggs.  I started swearing, upset that I now had to take the car and drive all the way back to get it.

----------


## ninja9578

Slept in, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Driving a Tank*I was in some sort of war and driving a tank.  The tank had a bunch of weapons, which I controlled with a little device in my hand.  I went through a town and destroyed a lot of stuff with the main cannon, and killed a few people with a small machine gun.  Then we somehow floated the tanks across a sea like a boat and landed, destroying more stuff and then resting in a house.  I accidentally let the dog out and rushed after him, but he was a good boy and came right to me.  Then we were confronted by a young girl, I tried to kill her with the tank, but she seemed to be immortal.

I don't know where that came from, I would never go to war.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a dream about robotic dinosaurs, but got woken up by my dog getting sick and couldn't get back to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 17th, insomnia

----------


## ninja9578

Insomnia broken, hell of a rebound, had a lot of vivid dreams and even a lucid moment, but I woke right up and forgot most of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Retreat with Val*I was either on or hosting some sort of wilderness retreat.  Valerie was with me, it looked like most of the group were couples, so I helped them figure out a few things.  I only had a knife and some water, but I was also carrying Valerie's stuff.  By the end of the retreat, we ended up in some sort of cabin, and there was food everywhere.  Most of it was cake.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Pawning a knife*I was in school or something and Jeremy Lienert had just tried to beat me up, but I gave him a big surprise and now he seemed to have some sort of vendeta to even the score.  Since I knew he wouldn't be able to do anything to me in a fair fight, I was worried about a surprise attack from behind, so I carried my hunting knife with me and planned to kill him if he tried anything.  A school bus ended up at a pawn shop.

I was offered $1500 for the knife, so I decided to look around for something to trade instead, but it was all really lame.  I decided to troll everyone else in the bus and hang around for way too long while everyone else waited.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 23rd.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sex with an alien*I was seducing a beautiful blonde, or she seduced me, don't remember what happened.  But I think we were giving each other happy ending massages, then we started making out.  I told her to wait a moment, and went into the bathroom.  I put her hand between her legs and told her not to stop while I was gone.  I came back out, and she was gone, out the window.  I then learned that she was an alien and we went on the hunt I think.  I don't remember much of the rest of the dream.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 25th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Rhonda and I*Rhonda was visiting and we kept trying to have sex, but kept getting interrupted.  Apparently my parents were there and we had to find a way to busy them so that we could have some fun time.  We started a few times, but always got interrupted before we did anything fun.  She had been there for an entire day before we finally got each other in our mouths and started fooling around.

----------


## ninja9578

Missed a few days in here, no dreams.  Had some vivid ones, but don't remember any of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Tonight I had a dream with David Gilmour, however I don't recall what it was about, and I don't remember a guitar.

----------


## ninja9578

Ugh, no dream yesterday

----------


## ninja9578

Today, I know Cerby was in the dream, but nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a lucid dream, couldn't fly, more details later.

----------


## ninja9578

Been busy, had a crazy dream last nigh,t but don't remember any of it.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember having a dream with nina and O, we were just derping around in chat.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Three blondes and me*I was entering a bar with some friends.  The place was full of beautiful blondes.  They all took my friends and started making out with them, but I walked around for a while.  If the girls were gonna be that forward, I decided to look around for the ones I was most attracted to.  I don't think I got to do that as two of them grabbed me and started pulling me into another room.  I managed to grab one more girl by the hand and pull her in with us, which she was happy to do.  We all started making out and stripping each other.
I don't remember anything past that, my brain probably couldn't figure to what to do, I haven't been with three women in years.

----------


## ninja9578

Got up early, so I forgot to write them down.

----------


## ninja9578

Been insomniac recently, so I took a large dose of melatonin.  Suppressed REM, should have a good rebound tonight, will try to remember to induce a DILD.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry I haven't been posting, one of the staff members banned me because he doesn't like me.

The 16th

Clarity: High
Sleep: Insomnia
*Gotta work*I was smoking pot with some friends of mine. I didn't have any so I was bumming theirs, but they knew that I was good for the next bag. I didn't smoke a lot, because I knew that I would have to drive.

So I was driving down the road and I got a voicemail from the office saying that they wanted me to work on Sunday, but I was already in a different state. I told them I might make it later in the day. I was on my way to my mom's but a frozen river blocked the path and the ice was way to thin to cross. My mom and brother were on the other side and they helped me gather some logs, I guess we were gonna dam it up.

When I finally got home, I found out that someone was going to be sleeping in my room. And I got mad that she hadn't told me before, and was going to go back home. But she was cleaning my room and she was screaming that she had found a vibrator in my room.

I asked her what the fuck she cared, she knew I had tons of girls over in high school and college, I was bound to have a few toys for them. I yelled at her and told her to get out as I finished cleaning it. I moved my bed to the side and smoke drifted out from behind it. I guess it had been trapped there for ages. I laughed.

I woke up with my head where my feet should be :/

----------


## ninja9578

The 17th

Had a dream with Emma Watson, not sure what happened. May have been dirty, I'll try to remember.

----------


## ninja9578

The 18th

I don't remember who i was, but I was in the bedroom eating someone out. I wish I could remember who it was, she was a think brunette I think, totally shaven and loving it.

----------


## ninja9578

I have something for you dakotahnok and TwoShadows  ::D:  I've been fighting the flu, and as a result my sleeping has been erratic and the dreams ultra vivid, so surprise an LD occurred without me having to induce it  ::teeth:: 

Clarity: ultra-real
Sleep: Insomnia
*Title*I was having a hark time falling asleep, but eventually I closed my eyes and when I opened them, I found myself in the back seat of my car, with the steering wheel and the pedals. I could barely see because I was so tired and was scared to death, but eventually I got the hang of driving from the back passenger seat. I could feel every bend and bump in the road in my stomach. I thought how I got so tired in my car, and realized my last memory was trying to fall asleep in my bed. I willed away the tiredness, but kept the feeling in my stomach and kept driving the autumn bendy road. I could see tanks in the river next to the road, and knew they were hostile, so I flew out of the car and hijacked one of them. I jumped on the back of it, attached something to the back underside of it, and steering it and the gun around a bend where more tanks were. 

Unfortunately, I woke up then.

----------


## ninja9578

The 20th

I had a dream where my apartment complex was flooded. I took out my snorkeling equipment and swam down the road like it was a river.

----------


## ninja9578

Was hanging out with Claire, Eric, and Yue. I think we were trying to get to sleep in a small hotel room. Claire and I were on one side of the room, the others were on the other side. Yue started snoring so I covered my head.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ninja9578


I have something for you dakotahnok and TwoShadows  I've been fighting the flu, and as a result my sleeping has been erratic and the dreams ultra vivid, so surprise an LD occurred without me having to induce it 

Clarity: ultra-real
Sleep: Insomnia
TitleI was having a hark time falling asleep, but eventually I closed my eyes and when I opened them, I found myself in the back seat of my car, with the steering wheel and the pedals. I could barely see because I was so tired and was scared to death, but eventually I got the hang of driving from the back passenger seat. I could feel every bend and bump in the road in my stomach. I thought how I got so tired in my car, and realized my last memory was trying to fall asleep in my bed. I willed away the tiredness, but kept the feeling in my stomach and kept driving the autumn bendy road. I could see tanks in the river next to the road, and knew they were hostile, so I flew out of the car and hijacked one of them. I jumped on the back of it, attached something to the back underside of it, and steering it and the gun around a bend where more tanks were. 

Unfortunately, I woke up then.



Awesome, what a way to return!*

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*In the flood*I was in a flooded area and we were trying to forage for something.  I'm not entirely sure what we were looking for, but the next thing I remember is that we were in the car and I was upset that I had to leave my car in the flooded area.

----------


## ninja9578

I had a bunch of dreams, but I got woken by the dog in the middle of the night because he's not feeing well and that chased all my dreams away.

----------


## Mancon

> I had a bunch of dreams, but I got woken by the dog in the middle of the night because he's not feeing well and that chased all my dreams away.



I know how that feels, but then the dog makes this face and you have to forgive them:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 24

----------


## ninja9578

Think I had dirty dreams tonight, don't remember, was pissed off that my dealer failed to come through with a bag for me.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cynthia*I was at a bar and people were doing shots.  I suggested body shots and poured a shot on my.  The girls jumped on it and all started doing shots off of me.  Cynthia's turn came and she grabbed my crotch while she licked me all over, even after the shot was gone.  I stood up and she put her arms around me and her hands down the back of my pants.  I started kissing her and asked her if she wanted to get out of here.

She did and we left the bar, but she started stumbling around and having a hard time walking and she had to lean heavily on me to walk.  I was disappointed because I wouldn't have sex with her when she was that drunk.  I walked her the rest of the way home, ordered her a pizza.  By the time the pizza arrived, her roommate had come home, so I left after getting a slice, knowing her roommate would take care of her.

Cynthia was all over facebook last night, I think that's why I dreamed of her.

----------


## ninja9578

Meh, think I had a dirty dream, not sure with who.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Sweet Nina*The dream started dirty, I was in a bedroom with a girl and she was giving me a really sloppy blowjob.  I was in sort of hotel / sorority house.  We had sex and eventually parted and I went to explore the rest of the house.  

Turns out nina lived there.  I went up to her and we started talking and walking around.  We talked for what seemed like hours about life, school, puppies...  We also went for a walk where I ran into Boog and some other friends.  I told her about the other girl I had sex with and she told me it was part of the initiation process, but the sex was extra, because the initiation just called for a blowjob.

Eventually, one of us kissed the other one.   ::kiss::   Her lips were soft and gentle.  We kissed sweetly for a minute or so, then really stated making out.  He tongue was also soft and danced nicely with mine.  I took her little hand in mine and our other hands started wandering up and down each others legs and torsos.  

After maybe fifteen minutes we parted again.  I don't remember why, I think we wanted to go get some food.  I asked her for a date which she accepted.  Eventually we were back at the house, she was in her bedroom and I was outside.

I opened her bedroom door and she was sitting there naked.  She had her sheet up over her chest, but I could see most of her beautiful body.  She thin and bronze, with no visible tanlines, and nice and tone with long firm legs.  Sort of how I imagine she actually is.  She invited me into her bed and... I woke up  ::morecrying::

----------


## ninja9578

Friday I got laid, didn't remember any dreams when I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Smoked pot, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Post Apocalypse*Humanity was on the brink of going extinct.  I don't remember what had happened, but I was now living in the start of a commune.  I was off in the woods either gathering food or hunting for it, I forget which.  I came across a girl's body.  She was young, and had dark hair.  She was wearing thick fur clothing, looks like she had been scavenging too.  I realized when I woke up that it was *Raspberry*.  I knelt down over her and touched her, she was still alive, but even through her thick coat, I could see she had a hole in her chest.  There was a large blood spot on it and as I removed her outer layer to look at it, I could see she was seriously injured.  Her white undershirt was nearly entirely covered with blood in the front.  I cut her undershirt off of her, not wanting to move her until I could see how badly she was injured.

I don't really remember the wound, but I managed to get it fixed, I think she had been stabbed in the chest, probably going for her heart but missed.  But we never talked about it.  She regained consciousness and I put my arm around her and helped her back to the commune.  Once at the commune the bunch of us started to fuck around, I think we had a little party.  I remember having dinner with a bunch of people, most were people I know, but barely, from High School.  I think I was trying to hook up with one of the girls, but I don't know who it was.  I wanna say it was Lynds.

Then we went to see the neighbouring house because someone said that there might be supplies there.  We went over and was surprised to find that they were still alive, they were sitting in their pool.  We hid and evesdropped a little, and we got the suspicion that they were planning an attack on us.  Later at night myself and a few other quiet people snuck in and looked around.  They were heavily armed, and had boxes of soap and other chemicals.  I took a set for study and we left.

Back at the commune, I immediately identified the chemicals that I had taken as ingredients for nitroglycerine.  We were then attacked by the neighbours.  I grabbed a bow and arrow.  The woman was struggling with Raspberry, who I realized probably stabbed her the first time.  I put an arrow through her back.  The other came at me with a spear, somehow I got ahold of one too.  We battled for a while, but he had no skill, so I managed to kill him quickly.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Demon Brother*My family and I were stuck in a room and barricading ourselves from my brother, who seemed to be possessed.  Or it may have been a demon posing as him, because I seem to remember my brother in the room with us too.  Anyway, we barricaded all the doors and windows, but he also had smaller minions.  One of them came through the heat vent, and I managed to kill it with a knife.  I turned back around and everyone was gone.  My brother/demon thing was floating in the corner.  I threw a knife at him, but missed, but I still had a big steak knife in my hand from killing the minion.  I killed the demon, but it wasn't really dead.  It gave me some sort of chemical that would immobilize it and make it seem dead to paramedics, but would bring him back.  I kept injecting him with it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Classroom hookup*I was in a basement classroom and we were watching a movie.  I was sharing a desk with Lindsey C from high school.  We were leaning on each other and she whispered in my ear that she liked me leaning on her.  I told her I liked it too.  We gently started playing with each other's hands, eventually we started holding hands while letting out other hands flirty with each other some more.  Moving them along innocent erogenous zones like our necks, collar bones, legs...  I asked her to have a date with me after class and she agreed to dinner, but told me that she had to leave after it to meet her friends.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't have any recollection of a dream from last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

Sorry that I am late in responding. But congrats on that LD on the 21st. I sometimes have those strange driving dreams too. I hope you have more lucid dreams soon.

And I also wanted to let you know that I had a dream with you in it last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I think driving is one of my new dream signs  :smiley: 

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Meat Loaf*I was at a YMCA track meet that I think I was helping run.  Meat Loaf had shown up to play a little show before it started.  I ran to my car and found my Bat Out of Hell album.  I ran back to the track and had to push through two guys who were controlling the gates, and eventually realized that I didn't have a marker.  I went under the bleachers and got one from an old lady.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, don't remember anything.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams that I remember, but some weird HH.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Classroom*I was in a classroom full of women.  They all seemed really infatuated with me.  My high school crush Meghan was there too and sitting in front of me.  She leaned back and put her head on my desk, and gave me a signal with her lips that she wanted to kiss me.  I obliged, but only let her kiss me on the chin, and I was confused.  I think there was someone else that I wanted.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 14th

----------


## ninja9578

Got really drunk on the 15th, no dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Mes Tarrant double feature

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Mes Tarrant cockblock*I was at a family get together and one of my cousins brought her friend, who was a really hot blonde.  She and I started flirting like crazy, and she told me to meet her upstairs in the bedroom in a few minutes.  I went upstairs and cleaned up a little.  I was stripping and putting sexy clothes on when Mes Tarrant entered the room.  [her real name]! I yelled out, ecstatic to see her.  We gave each other a big hug and a kiss on the cheek and we started talking, I think I forgot about the girl who was coming up.  She wanted to hang out with me while she did some work.  We talked and flirted a little.  We had some candy, and I think her mom came in and asked us what we were doing.  She heard us flirting and reminded me that she had a boyfriend, which I told her I already knew and we acted like that all the time.

The dream continued when I went back to bed.  I'm sure this was two dreams because I wrote them down separately, so I obviously woke up between them.
Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Walk with Mes Tarrant*I was walking around a football field just for some exercise I think.  I saw Mes came onto the field, jogging in my direction.  When she saw me we waved at each other and she stopped and walked with me.  Again we flirted, but this time it was slightly less innocent.  We wrestled a little too, and we were both being a little naughty with where we put our hands and such.  At one point, she rubbed her cheek against my penis (through my clothes) but we both knew we couldn't go any further on the field in the middle of a sunny day.

----------


## ninja9578

Strange dream, not going to record it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi ninja...I made this for you. Sorry it's not the best quality. It was so sunny and bright at that place I couldn't tell how my pictures were focusing.

----------


## ninja9578

::smitten::   You are the sweetest  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
*Wentz want to dance*I was at some sort of assembly, and there was music.  Wentz was sitting next to me and kept nuzzling me, hinting that she wanted to dance with her, but I didn't really want to.  Eventually everyone got up and was dancing so I joined, but I went to hang out with my friends instead of with her.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Shrooms with Tosh*I was in the back of a comedy club and had a few magic mushrooms.  They were weird looking and kind of glowing purple blobs with stems.  Daniel Tosh was there too and I offered him one, but I don't think he took it.  I took three of them then was transported to a beach.  The beach was pretty, but the dunes were awesome, they were rolling hills in intricate designs.

----------


## ninja9578

Uh... F, something about being in a mansion with some chick.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember much

----------


## dakotahnok

*Man I haven't checked your dj in a while. Glad to see some good entries!*

----------


## ninja9578

Too bad I can't remember last nights  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 22nd, arrived in NH

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 23rd, Pumpkinfest

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: High
*Randomness Weapon*I was inside the Tron world and CLU was looking for me.  His job was to create the perfect world, so everything was neat and mathematical.  He and his creation couldn't handle randomness, but as human, I could generate randomness.  I could use it as sort of a virus, I could send out random numbers and whatever it hit got severely destabilized.

Artelis and I watched Tron stoned, thats where this came from

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Demon*I was at some sort of festival, and a demon had arrived.  He was controlling the sea creatures and there were sharks and crocs.  I started climbing up with a bunch of other people, but the demon made the weather bad as well and it was raining and lightning.

----------


## ninja9578

There was more to this dream, but I forget it
Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*nina*matte87 was driving me to a party, nina was in the back seat too.  We ended up at some sort of frat party, but no one was there yet.  matte87 drove deep inside the frat, which was really some type of ruins.  I got out and asked nina if she was coming with me, which she was more than happy to do.  She got out and took my hand, I guess we were on a date.  nina and I started flirting almost immediately, and I kissed her not a minute after getting out of the car.  I think we found a place to be alone (but we might have started with everyone watching) but we started having sex.  nina asked for no foreplay, so I just started by kissing my way up her body and sliding it in.  We loved it and she was forceful, she knew exactly what she wanted and pushed and pulled me.

Eventually we ended up outside with some of her friends afterwards, but we were both still really horny.  I laid her down on her back and started kissing her tone, naked body.  She pushed my head down between her legs, trying to direct my tongue to her clitoris, but I was in the mood to tease her a little bit.  I kissed and licked all around her vagina.  To my surprise she wasn't completely shaven, just trimmed, but that didn't bother me.  I kissed her thighs, belly, but eventually (with her pushing me) I landed on her pussy and stuck my tongue deep inside, wiggling it around.  She gasped and squirmed with pleasure.  After a while I replaced my tongue with my finger and move my mouth to her clit.

Her friends were there too and eager to help.  I think it was me and two women going down on her, but I was the main show.  I slide another finger inside and rubbed her g-spot until she orgasmed.  She then got up and had her friends find us a restaurant where she could blow me under the table.

I think this dream came about because I was dirty texting a friend last night, and nina was on my mind because I miss my dog and she posted a picture of herself with a puppy, and she promised to keep me company while my dog is at my mom's.

----------


## tommo

> There was more to this dream, but I forget it
> Clarity: Medium
> Sleep: Medium
> *nina*matte87 was driving me to a party, nina was in the back seat too.  We ended up at some sort of frat party, but no one was there yet.  matte87 drove deep inside the frat, which was really some type of ruins.  I got out and asked nina if she was coming with me, which she was more than happy to do.  She got out and took my hand, I guess we were on a date.  nina and I started flirting almost immediately, and I kissed her not a minute after getting out of the car.  I think we found a place to be alone (but we might have started with everyone watching) but we started having sex.  nina asked for no foreplay, so I just started by kissing my way up her body and sliding it in.  We loved it and she was forceful, she knew exactly what she wanted and pushed and pulled me.
> 
> Eventually we ended up outside with some of her friends afterwards, but we were both still really horny.  I laid her down on her back and started kissing her tone, naked body.  She pushed my head down between her legs, trying to direct my tongue to her clitoris, but I was in the mood to tease her a little bit.  I kissed and licked all around her vagina.  To my surprise she wasn't completely shaven, just trimmed, but that didn't bother me.  I kissed her thighs, belly, but eventually (with her pushing me) I landed on her pussy and stuck my tongue deep inside, wiggling it around.  She gasped and squirmed with pleasure.  After a while I replaced my tongue with my finger and move my mouth to her clit.
> 
> Her friends were there too and eager to help.  I think it was me and two women going down on her, but I was the main show.  I slide another finger inside and rubbed her g-spot until she orgasmed.  She then got up and had her friends find us a restaurant where she could blow me under the table.
> 
> I think this dream came about because I was dirty texting a friend last night, and nina was on my mind because I miss my dog and she posted a picture of herself with a puppy, and she promised to keep me company while my dog is at my mom's.



I lol'd throughout.  ::lol:: 
Also, I didn't even know we could still write in these dream journals.... I've been using that new one!  This is good news.

----------


## ninja9578

Only people with DJs too large to migrate and who keep them active are allowed to post them here.


No dreams last night that I recall.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 28th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Vivid
Sleep: Good
*Plane crash*I was in a plane crash.  We leveled out and I watched out of window as we suddenly dropped like forty feet and het the ground hard.  We hit another plane and it just whipped around.  We all watched hoping the other planes fuel tank wouldn't explode.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, no dreams.  I'm gonna try to remember more dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird thing happened last night, might have been sleep paralysis.  I was going to bed, slightly high, when suddenly I had a sensation of falling.  I jerked and came out of it, but it was freaky.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 4th, went to my moms and back

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 5th, got high and watched V for Vendetta

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 7th, only fragments.

----------


## ninja9578

Same this morning, just fragments of dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Beach Vacation Ending*A bunch of people and i had just gotten out of the water and had gone to someone's cabin.  It wasn't mine, but I was getting ready to go home, the vacation was over.  We were just chatting and having fun.  Artelis showed up on the phone, with either his agent or the landlord and was asking to extend his stay thirty more days.  He negotiated that for a moment before hanging up and joining us.  I was tempted to ask how much that had cost him so that I could do it too.

----------


## ninja9578

Have fragments of a sexual dream.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, no dreams on the 12th

----------


## ninja9578

Sleep pattern alteration:  I had a headache last night so went to bed at 8:00, woke up today at 7:00.  Been awake all day, pretty cool.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 14th

----------


## ninja9578

or the 15th

----------


## ninja9578

or the 17th

----------


## ninja9578

or the 18th, but i ran out of marijuana, so I should get my recall back in a few days  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

Date with Valerie, so went to bed drunk.  Think I had a dream where the dog was a werewolf.  Fucking Twilight.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sexy Amanda*I was in a room with two beds.  Amanda was sleeping in the other one.  We hadn't seen each other in like two years and as she woke up and left the room I tried to think of the funniest way to surprise her.  I knew it couldn't be too loud because I don't think we were he only ones in the house.  I debated waiting for her to hop in the shower and jumping in with her, or waiting for her to come back into the room and be naked on her bed.  I woke up before I decided.

----------


## ninja9578

Induced a lucid dream on purpose for my 15K post.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Battle with zebrah*I don't know how it started, but I was in some type of game with zebrah.  I'm not sure what the rules were, but we had to destroy things that each other owned.  It was a massive arena and I think I was using my hands to destroy everything.  I realized several times that I was dreaming and I couldn't wait to post it here because I knew this would be my 15 thousandth post on DV

15,000th post party!   :Party:   :Party:

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 23rd

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 24th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 25th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 26th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 27th

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream where I was at a swingers party with some girl.  I took one of the other women onto a couch and the girl I came with went with someone else, but I don't remember anything else.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 30th

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 1st

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

Epic dream

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Yippee ki-yay, motherfucker!*I had a date and she was on her way over when I was ambushed from my bedroom window by four or five young girls.  They had bottles full of something and were lighting them and throwing them through my window.  I managed to catch one and toss it back at them.  It exploded on one of them and they dispersed.  They stayed there, but further back, when my date entered the bedroom.

I told her to hold on for a while while I went to go check on the front door, which she had left partially open.  I saw a number of guys surrounding the place with guns.  I went into my room to protect the girl, but found her playing around in my closet.  I realized she had left the door open FOR the people outside.  I grabbed a steak knife and threw her on the ground, holding it to her throat.  

I grabbed my phone and called the police, telling them to hurry to my address and that there were an unknown number of gang members surrounding the place and I was holding one of them by the neck.  She tried to get away so I slashed her throat and ran out into the living room again.  It had been changed, like they had come in and left.  I saw the door had been unlocked again.

I grabbed a sword and locked the door, looking out the peephole.  There were several people out there with guns.  They heard me lock the door and approached it.  They unlocked it somehow and I went to my bedroom, wondering where the cops were.  One guy entered my apartment and closed the door behind him.

I woke up for a moment, but went back into it.

The guy entered my bedroom, but I was waiting.  I sliced his hands off and stabbed him through the stomach before he could say anything.  I grabbed the gun and went to the door as I heard a knock on it.  There was two men dressed in police uniforms outside and everyone else was gone.  The said it was the police, but I was weary.  I peeked out my window, as I didn't see any flashing lights or hear a siren.  There was no car out there.

I asked for them to show me a badge, as they held it up to the keyhole I could see the reflection of two other men in it.  I fired a number of shots into the wall and they fired back, but I was already gone.  I no longer thought they were gang members, as they seemed slick.  I now think thought that they were hired by the company who's online store I took down on Black Friday.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Pretty Colours and Water Dragons*
I was at the beach and went for a swim.  I looked down and noticed some awesome corals and sponges and other life.  I dove down to look and just kept swimming around because it was all so beautiful.  When I came out of the water I was going to get my brother to go back with me, but I noticed a strange spiny dorsal in the water right off the beach.  It was huge, probably twenty feet long, whatever it was climbed up on the beach.  Everyone watched as it regurgitated two large eggs onto the beach.  It then looked around at everyone, and gave a deep roar.  As it did, fire shot out of its mouth, at least four feet high.  It then slowly waddled back into the water.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Very Late for Work*I woke up in what I thought was still night and went towards the bathroom and saw that the clock on the microwave said it was well past ten.  I ran into my room and grabbed my phone, which was sort of alarming in a dull vibration, but not enough to wake me.  I turned the alarm off and called my boss to tell him that I would be right in.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 6th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Horny Myth*I was a Mythbuster, I think I was Grant I think because Tory and Keri were there.  We were testing something about something that was supposed to make anyone horny.  So we laid on paper and did whatever it was and saw who's paper got wet.  Both Tory and I had a little precum, but Keri's paper was soaked.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*All just bricks in the wall*I was watching or participating in a news report about Roger Waters performing The Wall.  It must have been in the 80s because they were saying this would be the first time performing it without David Gilmour and no one was quite sure how it would sound.  Some of the band members had concerns also about the reports that some people found it tasteless and vulgar.  I wasn't entirely sure if they were referring to the language (although Money is the only song I can think of with any swearing, which isn't part of The Wall,) or the Nazi symbolism.  

Then I was at the concert.  The band started playing, and Roger Waters was naked, not in his neo-nazi outfit.  He sang the entirety of In the Flesh, then he and a young woman went into a slow song that was not on the album or as far as I could remember in the movie.  She was throwing confetti and dancing around a lot too.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
*Canine Siege*I was at my mom's house and one of her dogs just had a puppy.  My brother was there with a dog, Cerby was there, and all my mom's dogs too.  I think we were just introducing the new puppy to his extended family.  But we started to hear howling outside the house.  We looked outside and there were wolves outside.  Hundreds of them were just waiting outside howling.  We weren't sure what they wanted, but soon other types of dogs started showing up too.

My mom thought they were just there to check out a new member of their family, but I reminded her that it wasn't part of their family, it was part of ours.  My mom went outside on the deck for a moment, which was unnerving, the dogs didn't really take much notice of her, but I rushed her back inside.  They were mostly small dogs on the porch, but I didn't want her out there with the wolves without knowing what they wanted.  Some of the smaller dogs (two pugs I think) tried to sneak inside when we opened the door.  They were not bing aggressive though, we had no idea what they wanted.

My brother and I eventually built a flamethrower.  I took it and stepped outside, firing it off in the direction of some of the wolves.  They yelped and ran away from it.  I was careful not to actually hit them with the fire, the goal was to shoo them away, not hurt them.  It was made out of an old paintball gun which still worked and was loaded.  That was what I would use if they got aggressive, but they didn't.

I went back inside and my mom was making up a bed for me on the ground floor (was the old house.)  I asked why I had to sleep down here and it was because I was the lightest sleeper, just in case the wolves were waiting for us to sleep or something.  But our dogs started climbing all over me.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 11th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
*Looking for class*It was the second day of high school, not sure which year.  Not freshmen because I knew the layout and everything.  I was looking for the locker combination and schedule that I had posted on a paper on the wall with a bunch of other people.  Three guys came up to me and started taunting me, I quickly realized that they had taken my stuff.  I gave two of them glares and they backed away quickly, they weren't allowed to troll me, but the one guy Greg I always felt bad for because of his home life, so I let him bully me a little, but this sort of pissed me off.  I brushed it off and was heading back to my homeroom teacher to get a new schedule, but Greg put me in a headlock.

I decided to remind him who he was dealing with gently so just broke the headlock and flipped him over my shoulder.  I slammed him on the ground and just walked away.  The homeroom teacher told me that I needed to go talk to someone in the 400 wing of the school so I walked over there and it was some sort of art class and they were just watching stuff.

The woman assistant starting harassing me about my casual lifestyle and tried to tell me that I needed to settle down and have one girlfriend.  I bitched a her to stay out of my personal life.  Sean, Nonny, and Jason were heading out to another class with some sort of movie.

I decided to skip my first class and go with them.  I somehow became minority aware that this was a dream and started passively changing things to better suite my preferences.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 13th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 14th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Some type of park with Valerie*I was at some type of water park, I think it was a company outing.  Valerie was meeting me there, I went up a steep hill to a bus where I guess she was going to meet me.  I found her and we went back down to my coworkers.  The hill was steep and we both started slipping, so we held hands and slowly worked our way down, constantly using each other as an anchor.

It started to rain, and we ran to the water park, grabbing the food so that it didn't get wet.  I brought some brownies, but when we entered the park we all went on the water slides, I sent on all the slides with Val.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Fighting corrupt prison*I was in a prison, not sure what I was accused of.  Probably something made up just to detain me.  It was an American prison, but a secret one.  They made the male prisoners watched as they strapped a female prisoner to a table and raped her repeatedly.  After that they lined a bunch of us up and forced us to play basketball for their amusement.  I ended up in the stands somehow and unchained.  I watched six cops drag a woman into a locker room, I waited until I was sure no one was watching then bolted into the room.  I saw two men raping her on a bench, and the other four men were watching to one side.  

The four men attacked me, one I killed immediately with a strike to the throat.  I blinded one of them as he tried to grab me and I threw him over my shoulder into one of the other guys.  I dispatched the remaining standing person with a kick to the stomach, then a lethal kick to the neck.  The other man left uninjured just looked at me scared.  Since he seemed unarmed I kicked his face in, but let him live before going to dispatch the two who were still raping the girl.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 17, got some bad news

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 18th, news got worse

----------


## ninja9578

Weird dreams I can't remember on the 19th

----------


## ninja9578

Don't remember any dreams from last night.  Fuck, need to get on that.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Raptors*I was with a group of people, and were lagging behind a little bit.  We came to a field and I heard velociraptors in it.  I saw a rope high above it and decided to climb up and shimmy across.  There were three of us and we all went at the same time.  The raptors saw us and tried to get us, but we were out of jumping range.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Crying Bitch*I was in some type of college classroom, and the professor was telling us about an assignment.  I heard that only half of us would be able to finish it, but wasn't worried  because I knew that I could.  Problem was I couldn't hear the assignment because of some freezer, the classroom seemed to look like a grocery store.  I asked Matt what it was, and he started to tell me what it was when my phone went off.

The teacher tried to take my phone, I told her to piss off, but he eventually got it from me.  I realized it was unlocked so I locked it and let go, telling her she'd better give it back to me after class.

After class, I went to look for her.  I walked through an old, beat up building and I heard a bunch of children.  She was now an elementary school teacher and was monitoring lunch.  I went to get my phone back and she started crying.  She said she would give it back, but first, she had a thumbtack that she wanted me to prick myself with so that I would feel as bad as her.

I told her to fuck off and if she wanted sympathy for something, taking someone else's phone isn't the way to do it.  I told her I thought her crying was an act and walked away, I was late for gym.  I eventually got to the locker room just as everyone else was going out.  They asked where I was and told me to get dressed quickly.  Seems the gym teacher would sexually harass them unless I was there.  There were like ten of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing on the 23rd

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, strange continuing dreams:  The first dream I don't remember but I remember Wentz pulled me into a bedroom and kissed me, wanting sex.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Class Gambling Trip*I was on a class trip in high school and I was winning some sort of contest.  There was a race going on that I didn't realize I was in until it was already started.  I was supposed to ride a goat, so I ran it down, jumped on it and rode it.  It rode like a horse and I was faster and a better rider than the rest, but I was too far behind.  I joked that it'd be more fair if we all knew the rules.

Then we were going gambling, I went into my room to change into gambling attire.  While I was changing, Wentz came into my room.  I asked her if she wanted to be my arm candy in the high roller lounge.  She agreed, but didn't have anything to doll herself up with, so a black dress and makeup would have to do. 

Since it was a class trip, "high roller" was only like four hundred dollars.  I asked if there was a real high roller lounge somewhere else and flashed a wad of cash, but they either didn't have one, or couldn't let me in.

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 25th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 26th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 27th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Teaching*I was teaching a class of young kids,  I gave them each a seating assignment, but had no idea what else to do.  D searched around my desk for the schedule that I had received a few days ago.  I think I had been out sick or something, and my father was there helping me out for some reason.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 29th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Walking Molly*In this dream, it was my mother who had died, not Molly.  I had adopted Molly and I had another dog with me too, but it wasn't Amy.  Cerby and the other dog were going to go for a walk first, but Molly followed us.  I grabbed her collar and started walking her, I would let go once we got away from the street since she would walk next to me without being leashed.  I saw her green leash anyway and I walked her.  As I passed my mom's car, she was working in the yard.  She called out to Molly, happy to see her, but she was just a ghost and Molly found a tennis ball instead.
Thanks for visiting my dreams and letting me walk you again, Molly <3

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 31st

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*The Woods*I left my grandmother's house barefoot and headed into the woods.  I was meeting some people about 20 miles away in a few days and was going to walk.  I make sure I had my iPhone in case of emergencies, my hunting knife and the rest I would live off the land.  It was winter so I knew it'd be touch, and my feet got cold fast, but that eventually passed.  I picked up a bunch of garbage, but eventually hit a road, then a town.  I went through it and tried to find a way back into the woods.  The sun was going down and I would need to make shelter soon.
Watched Dual Survival yesterday, think that is where this dream came from.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 2nd

----------


## ninja9578

I had a dream where my eye was infected or something, because it was crusty.  I woke up with my eye resting on my wrist, that probably caused it.

----------


## ninja9578

This time I had a similar dream, my eye was crusty.  Did a memory reality check, but it passed.  Damn  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Sick at my dad's*I went home for lunch to my dad's mansion.  It wasn't his normal house, it was a huge estate somewhere in New England.  I ended up playing video games and got really sick.  I started hallucinating, but then people started showing up for a charity event that my dad was organizing.  I helped greet everyone and my boss showed up.  I told him that I had gotten really sick and wasn't even sure where I was.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Cerby getting attacked*I was at my grandfather's old house and Cerby had gotten out and was off somewhere.  We were all calling for him, but I knew he would only come to me.  I eventually saw him across the street running away from two bigger dogs who were trying to bite him.  I ran to their yard with a stick as one of them grabbed Cerby's head.  Cerby howled and I hit the dog with the stick and yelled at it to try and intimidate it.  It kept biting Cerby so eventually I kicked it in the ribs, but it was quick and kept dodging me.

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 7th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 8th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 9th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 10th

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*Haunted House*I was on some sort of school trip or something.  A bunch of us broke away from the group to explore an old beat up house.  It was falling apart, it looked ancient, but we had all heard rumors that it was used for torture in the middle ages.  It was sort of a prison and we found all sorts of cool stuff.  We knew the torture chamber was in the basement, and we wanted a souvenir, so we went down.  It was just a normal basement, but then we started to notice strange things.  There was food in it, modern food, coke, chips...  Then the house started to creak and crack.  We tried to make our way outside as all of the walls started to move as if the house was collapsing.  I made it to the front to see the porch above me disintegrate.  A bunch of the shards hit me and I think I died.  Then I was hug upside down and my blood dripped out onto the rock pathway.  The house seemed like it fed off of blood.

----------


## ninja9578

Only fragments on the 12th

----------


## ninja9578

None on the 13th

----------


## ninja9578

Fragments on the 14th

----------


## ninja9578

No dreams on the 15th

----------


## ninja9578

Fragments on the 16th

----------


## ninja9578

Sex fragments on the 17th, possibly with OpheliaBlue?

----------


## ninja9578

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Hypnogogic Imagery
Nightmares
Comments
[right][size="1"][color="navy"]Clarity: 
Sleep: 
[/right][center][/size][font="book antiqua"][size="3"][b][u]Title[/u][/b][/size][/font][/center]

Dream

[/color]

----------


## ninja9578

Finally had an epic dream.

Clarity: Great
Sleep: Good
*Movie dream*

----------


## limitless

Ninja's Twilight Zone has been continued at this location: 
Log in

----------

